#ubuntu-br 2011-01-03
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> qual o melhor/ prático editor de texto no ubuntu 10.04
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> para servidor
<EngSkeeter> peregrinator_six: blz?
<EngSkeeter> peregrinator_six: feliz 2010
<lucasdecastro> vim
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> lucasdecastro:  hum :D
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, ???
<Paulo> Boa noite!
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, já vem fumado de crack né...?!
<Ricardo__> eu gosto do gedit basico mas acho q modo texto acho q nao rola
<Paulo> Alguém conhece algum GED legal ?
<peregrinator_six> <EngSkeeter> peregrinator_six: blz?
<peregrinator_six>  peregrinator_six: feliz 2010
<peregrinator_six> :S
<Paulo> Pra linux
<peregrinator_six> boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> ged...?!
<Paulo> Gerenciador eletronico de documentos
<EngSkeeter> aushaushas
<Paulo> Mas não web
<EngSkeeter> feliz 2011
<lucasdecastro> tem muita empresa interessada em GED ultimamente... ta uma febre
<Paulo> Verdade
<Paulo> Mas eu queria um pessoal, não corporativo
<EngSkeeter> Cesar_Augusto_W7: tem o nano que eh bem amigável
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum EngSkeeter :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu acho que vou testar o nano , parece bem simples :P
<virtu> nao aguento mais feriado
 * Patricia Voltei :D 'Boas noites'
<idub> boa noite Patricia
<Patricia> :)
<idub> baixei o livecd do debian
<idub> livecd lxde
<idub> mas essa pendenga não tem opção de isntalação
<idub> ops sala errada
<Deco> boa noite
<Deco> alguém aqui um hp da série 210-1000
<Deco> ?
<Deco> alguém aqui usa um hp da série 210-1000 com ubuntu?
<zacssa> slipky, =D
<slipky> zacssa opa =]
<Cranick> fala gente boa
<GeekZen> alguém online?
<GeekZen> gostaria de saber se alguém usa internet 3g
<GeekZen> se é uma internet estável
<marvel> geekZen 3g nao e uma boa net nao
<marvel> use sempre cabeado
<marvel> blz
<Gomex> Alguém aqui usa o Ubuntu com Blackberry?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Gomex: posta o teu problema com o Blackberry , pois assim como eu que olho o histórico do canal , deve ter mais alguém que o faça :D
<italocura> bom dia
 * rickwap is away: I'm busy. Estou ocupado volto ja!
 * Patricia bom dia aid mob
<18VABZ6PH> bom di-a? como eu ativo a opção de- realtime no meu kernel?
<Patricia> alguem sabe explicar cada linha? http://paste.ubuntu.com/549851
<Oraculo> Tcl cannot be found on this system.
<Oraculo> como eu instalo essa parado ai de TCL
<Oraculo> parada*
<henaaque> galera, to com uma duvida aqui, nao sei se é off ou nao...
<henaaque> teria como eu rodar um servidor bem simples, pelo virtualbox, qemu ou qualquer coisa assim, dentro de um servidor cloud ja existente?
<barna> henaaque, pelo q eu lembro, a virtualização começou justamente com esse proposito!
<henaaque> então é possivel criar virtualizacao dentro de um ambiente já virtualizado?
<barna> não sei, nunca teste! mas......
<Ricardo__> acho q rola mas deve ficar uma carroça
<italocura> tipo, o logmein num rola no ubuntu, ai eu montei um servidor ftp no ubuntu, coloquei o xpeta novirtual box, ai remotamente eu entro no xpeta e entro no ubuntu via vnc tb
<italocura> hauhauha
<Ricardo__> é querer hein
<SirAngels> slipky =D
<henaaque> é possível fazer desse jeito: http://mochila.quijaua.com.br/Servidor_Virtual_usando_o_debootstrap ?
<sleepnick> pergunta pessoal
<sleepnick> droga, minha net tah caindo
<sleepnick> para cadastrar e autenticar usuarios no servidor LDAP eu nao preciso cadastra-los no sistema, apenas na base LDAP
<sleepnick> mas com o samba eu preciso cadastra-los?
<sleepnick> eu lembro que existia essa limitacao, mas nao sei se eh do beckend ou do samba
<sleepnick> com tdbsam eu preciso cadastrar o usuario no sistema e depois no samba
<sleepnick> com LDAP eh o mesmo? preciso cadastrar no sistema e depois no LDAP (integrado com samba)?
<rickwap> boa noite a todos, alguem pode me explicar o que fazer para o linux para de pedir palavra pass em tudo que abre?
<italocura> rickwap uhauhah
<Mano_Chao> boa tarde galera!
<deds> alguem pode me dizer um programa para baixa musicas pelo linux
<fxd> irc
<fxd> lol
<52AAABBK8> Ola, pessoa
<52AAABBK8> como eu faço pra fazer upload de um arquivo para um servidor ftp, usando gftp na linha de comando?
<italocura> deds amule
<ghs> algum programador Java ou Python aqui ?
<ghs> !baixaer
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'baixaer' not found
<ghs> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<ghs> Como instalo o Google Chromium ?
<ghs> no caso eu tentei: apt-get install google-chromium
<ghs> porem, não obtive sucesso
<underall> ghs
<underall> ghs: vai no site do google e baixa
<underall> eh mais facil
<ghs> no caso, só me oferece o google chrome
<ghs> não o chromium
<underall> vc ker o chromium?
<ghs> exato
<underall> ghs: pq?
<underall> hehehe
<underall> eu acho q o chrome é mais estável
<underall> ghs: anyway... tenta pelo synaptic
<ghs> bom, da ultima vez que tive aqui no ubuntu, acho que ele é mais estável
<underall> nao tenho certeza
<peregrinator_six> ghs, baixa pelo Synaptic, Central de Software, um dos dois são validos! :)
<ghs> vou pegar o chome mesmo.
<underall> mas acho q o chromium eh um beta p/ desenvolvedores
<ghs> underall voce programa ?
<peregrinator_six> underall, assim como o chrome o Chromium tem varias versões, tem o final estável também! :)
<ghs> hmm..
<ghs> Alguem aqui programa java our Python ?
<ptl> oie
<peregrinator_six> ghs, tem um que me agrada mais que o Chrome e o Chromium...
<underall> ghs: programava
<underall> php
<ghs> ja sei o Opera
<underall> mas o chrome tem no synaptic
<underall> os
<ghs> ptl programa em que ?
<underall> chromium tem no synaptic
<underall> e o chrome tem no google mesmo
<ghs> sim..
<ptl> nictuku: fui em frnte de onde voce trampa hoje :P
<peregrinator_six> ghs, http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/SRWare_Iron
<ptl> ghs: varias linguagens
<underall> hora de ir
<underall> t+
<ghs> ptl lembro de vc na BRASnet #juizdefora
<peregrinator_six> ghs, se quiser a ppa fala ai comigo! :)
<ghs> ate mais underall
<ghs> nunca ouvi falar desse navegador.
<ghs> ptl voce programou a Ajudadora em que ?
<ghs> python ?
<ptl> nunca ouviu falar do chrome/chromium?????
<peregrinator_six> ghs, testei os 3 e lhe digo que esse é mais rapido que os 3 e mais seguro também...
<ptl> ghs, o egggdrop e feito em C e as minhas extensoes eram em tcl
<peregrinator_six> alias, que os dois... ^^
<ghs> hehe
<ghs> ptl vc usa qual distro pra programar ?
<ptl> ubuntu mesm
<ptl> fui...
<ghs> ate mais..
<peregrinator_six> ghs, qual o seu Ubuntu...?!
<peregrinator_six> 10.10
<peregrinator_six> 10.04
<ghs> sim
<ghs> 10.10
<peregrinator_six> beleza...
<peregrinator_six> só um pouco...
<ghs> o que ?
<peregrinator_six> ghs, 32-Bits...?!
<ghs> sim
<ghs> estou instalando o ubuntu no meu note
<peregrinator_six> vou mandar a ppa pra vc...
<ghs> tava querendo o mandriva.
<peregrinator_six> ghs, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu maverick main
<peregrinator_six> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu maverick main
<ghs> ja instalei o chromium
<peregrinator_six> ghs, ops, ppa erradas...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> era pra ser a do iron, ams vc já instalou, então...
<ghs> manda a do iron entao
<peregrinator_six> ghs, http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=261241
<ghs> vou testar esse navegador
<ghs> vlw peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> ghs, ai é só um screen,,,
<peregrinator_six> não é a ppa não...
<peregrinator_six> só mais um pouco..
<peregrinator_six> ghs, esse é o mais atual, http://www.srware.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=2109 Mas não to conseguindo achar a ppa, perdi... :|
<ghs> hm..
<ghs> ok
<kayros> alguem pode me explicar o pq QUANDO EU ABRO UM APLICATIVO DE VIDEO AO MESMO TENPO Q UM APLICARTIVO DE SOM.. os dois nao funcionam simultaneamente o som..
<kayros> alguem pode me explicar se o meu ubuntu esta com mau funcionamento.. ou eh assim mesmo.. q funciona .. diferentemente do windows
<kayros> no windows funciona os dois .. normalmente com full duplex...
<peregrinator_six> kayros, boa noite. Não saberia lhe informar o que tá avendo ai com o seu sistema, porém tenho o Ubuntu 10.10 aqui e abro os dois e funcionam sem conflito ao mesmo tempo...
<rickwap> tenho uma pergunta, qual e o melhor gerenciador de downalods do ubuntu e se o mesmo pode ser temporizado ou seja ser activada a hora de inicio e pause do download?
<kayros> peregrinator.. legal vc ter respondido.. entao aqui se eu abro o video.. e um aplicativo de musica nao rola..
<kayros> nao sei pq isso.
<kayros> sera q falta algum aplicativo a ser instalado
<rickwap> kayros, isso deve ser um comflito com os drives de son
<rickwap> estas a usar gnome?
<kayros> como posso descobrir isso
<rickwap> nas definicoes de hardwer
<kayros> nossa agora ferrou.. como eu chego ate la.. uso o ubuntu 10.04
<rickwap> bom estou a usar 10.10
<Porcks> kayros: quais os programas q vc esta abrindo?
<kayros> audacios e um de video
<kayros> se eu abro um .. nao rola som no outro..
<kayros> esta assim
<kayros> so rola o som no primeiro q foi aberto..
<Porcks> procura nas propriedades dos programas
<kayros> o outro q eu for abrir ele abre mas nao sai som.
<Porcks> procura por alsa ou pulseaudio de preferencia para o pulseaudio
<peregrinator_six> eu uso o Totem e Rhythmbox ao mesmo tempo aqui...
<Porcks> não uso o audacious então não sei como configurar
<mfilipe> Totem é osso por causa de legenda :(
<mfilipe> algumas vezes ele não pega
<mfilipe> é duro... :(
<mfilipe> tomara que o VLC tome o lugar
<peregrinator_six> mfilipe, o Banshee já tomou o lugar dele, pois o ele é player multimidia e até roda DVD de video agora...
<kayros> ok
<kayros> vou ver aqui.
<kayros> estou procurando tudo
<mfilipe> peregrinator_six: mas o banshee não é só para música?
<peregrinator_six> mfilipe, ele é semelhante ao vlc, player de mutimidia cara...
<peregrinator_six> se é multimidia ele toca de quase tudo!
<kayros> ja volto gente
<peregrinator_six> tipo o wmp!
<mfilipe> pow, mas eu gosto Rhythmbox
<mfilipe> apesar de ser pior que o Amarok, mas gosto dele
<peregrinator_six> o Amarok não é ruim...
<peregrinator_six> e o Rhythmbox cai no Ubuntu 11...
<peregrinator_six> já era...
<mfilipe> o problema do amarok que é kde, gosto de ficar misturando muito não
<mfilipe> tenho 2G de ram aqui, não rola ficar subindo vários serviços
<peregrinator_six> mfilipe, isso não é demerito pra o player!
<mfilipe> sei que não
<peregrinator_six> mfilipe, vou lhe mostrar uma ótima proposta..
<mfilipe> mas não gosto de ficar subindo serviços do kde aqui pra não pesar
<peregrinator_six> só um pouco..
<peregrinator_six> eu também não..
<MarceloVaz> fa fe fi fo fu
<MarceloVaz> sinto cheiro de hax0r
<MarceloVaz> 74.55.112.242 - - [03/Jan/2011:07:07:10 -0200] "PUT /Entrada.asp HTTP/1.1" 404 6464 "-" "Microsoft Data Access Internet Publishing Provider DAV 1.1"
<peregrinator_six> mfilipe, vai lendo ai enquanto pego a opção pra vc ali... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/banshee-dvd/
<peregrinator_six> aff...
<peregrinator_six> mfilipe, vai lendo ai enquanto pego a opção pra vc ali... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/banshee-dvd/ vai lendo ai que vou ali pegar uma otima opção de player pra ti...
<peregrinator_six> mfilipe, tá ai... http://www.clementine-player.org/
<peregrinator_six> tem mais um aqui, deixa ver se acho ele...
<peregrinator_six> mfilipe, tem esse aqui também ó... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NwLdc_Cpig http://www.atunes.org/
<mactimes> mfilipe, peregrinator_six http://xbmc.org/
<peregrinator_six> mactimes, pra que eu quero saber de um midia center...?!
<peregrinator_six> mactimes, boa noite.
<mactimes> peregrinator_six, Boa noite.
<mactimes> peregrinator_six, É, também um player, que pode rodar dentro do Ubuntu.
<peregrinator_six> mactimes, sei bem disso rapaz...
<mactimes> peregrinator_six, Pode rodar ele "live", standalone, ou utilizá-lo como player no Ubuntu.
<mfilipe> alguém ai está mais por dentro do Unity? queria saber como será essa questão dos serviços e etc. ele vai criar novos serviços?
<mfilipe> peregrinator_six: valeu fi! :)
<SirAngels> slipky acorda
<peregrinator_six> mas isso não é um mero capricho, pra mim tem que ter proposito, não ponho um programa tipo esse no meu pc pra fazer só o que já faço pelo Totem e o Rhythmbox não, é a mesma coisa de usar o OpenOffice  como um kbloco de notas... :S
<mactimes> peregrinator_six, Calma, não precisa ficar nervoso. =)  Foi apenas _mais_ uma sugestão.
<slipky> SirAngels fala
<slipky> que nick hein..
<SirAngels> slipky se nao falar vou te banir
<mactimes> peregrinator_six, E tem propósito.  Além de executar suas mídias, facilita o gerenciamento.
<SirAngels> 100+
<SirAngels> slipky kkkk
<peregrinator_six> mactimes, não me julgue, não estou nada alterado, só estou dando minha opinião, isso pra vc é o mesmo que nervosismo...?!
<slipky> =p
<peregrinator_six> mactimes, outra coisa... Nossas experiências são nossas, talvez tenha proposito pra ti usar umn Midia Center, pra mim não, e se tiver um dia eu prefiro usar o Moovida do que o XBMC. Só pra registrar... ;)
<mactimes> peregrinator_six, Desculpe, está na "mídia" errada, então, se acha que "nossas experiências são nossas".  O que acha que é um canal de suporte "gratuito" se não compartilhamento de "experiências"?
 * mactimes will be right back, need to buy cigarettes. =)
<peregrinator_six> mactimes, vc não me entendeu, e isso prova que nossas experiências particulares, como já havia dito antes, são nossas... ;)
<black_kamen_ride> boa noite
<black_kamen_ride> onde altero boot do ubuntu 10.10
<Rubem> /etc/grub.conf ou /boot/grub/grub.conf
<black_kamen_ride> muito obrigado
<black_kamen_ride> alguem aqui usa pebrot??
<black_kamen_ride> nao consegui abrir
<black_kamen_ride>  /etc/grub.conf ou /boot/grub/grub.conf
<black_kamen_ride> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<black_kamen_ride> acho q e isso qui
 * ptl peida
 * ptl se arrepende do pedo, pois e' off-topic :(
<ptl> s/pedo/peido/
<ptl> e' o nervoso, desculpem.
<YuriBokaleff5y88>  oi
<YuriBokaleff5y88>  blz man
<ptl> YuriBokaleff5y88: pra que serve o comando ztz do sed?
<ptl> ops
<ptl> 't'
<pqatsi> ptl: aow
<pqatsi> ptl: seu pedo!
#ubuntu-br 2011-01-04
<jonhdi> oi
<jonhdi> td bem com todo mundo ai
<jonhdi> ?
<kridder> boa noite mafia linux...
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<fxd> o0
<kridder> 00
<black_kamen_ride> alguem sabe como instalar priston tale no linux
<black_kamen_ride> ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> caramba! 0o
<peregrinator_six> olha quem nos pretigia hoje, black_kamen_ride! \o/
<black_kamen_ride> e nois jão
<black_kamen_ride> mais alguem sabe como instala priton no ubuntu??
<black_kamen_ride> bem amanha e volto
<black_kamen_ride> to com sono agora
<black_kamen_ride> fui
 * MarceloVaz busquem conhecimento
<Rubem> como ?
 * MarceloVaz 10 passos
<_Deko_> boa noite
<MarceloVaz> procura-se um playstation 2 tijolão
<MarceloVaz> leitor pode estar 100% danificado
<MarceloVaz> se alguem tiver dá um grito :D
<Ricardo__> so tenho o slim
<Ricardo__> e leitor foi pros ovos
<MarceloVaz> Ricardo__ to querendo o tijolo mesmo
<MarceloVaz> pra reaproveitar o hd q ta lotado de jogos
<MarceloVaz> =/
<Ricardo__> heeheh
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz,  isso hoje em dia é reliquia, vai ser dificil de vc achar na mão de alguem, sugiro que vc va em um autonomo que de manutenção e ve se ele não tem um jogado por lá...
<MarceloVaz> encontrei num classificado
<MarceloVaz> mas o kra nao atende o celular desde o natal
<MarceloVaz> =/
<MarceloVaz> o meu queimou de vez inicio de dezembro
<novato_br> galera, como fazer meu monitor externo funcionar no linux?
<MarceloVaz> novato_br notebook ?
<novato_br> oi
<MarceloVaz> ?
<novato_br> eu quero que meu monitor externo funcione
<MarceloVaz> o monitor esta conectado no q ?
<novato_br> mas naum sei fazer
<MarceloVaz> na geladeira ?
<novato_br> a tecla FN+ naum funciona
<MarceloVaz> conectou o monitor após ligado? ja experimentou reiniciar o note?
<novato_br> jah
<novato_br> jah fiz de tudo
<d70_> novato_br,  qual modelo do note?
<novato_br> akela merda do positivo
<novato_br> positivo premium
<MarceloVaz> video SIS
<novato_br> eh
<novato_br> video sis 671
<MarceloVaz> novato_br
<MarceloVaz> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Driver-SIS-671-771-+-Xorg-no-Ubuntu-10.04-Lucid-Lynx
<MarceloVaz> experimenta esta dica
<novato_br> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<MarceloVaz> a detecção da porta vga é automatica
<MarceloVaz> desde q os drivers estejam corretos
<novato_br> MarceloVaz: valew
<novato_br> marcelo valew
<MarceloVaz> ja testou ?
<d70_> MarceloVaz,  bom, realmente o prompt ta meio complicado, rs. tem algum lugar q posso definir um shell script para ser executado no logoff ou shutdown ?
<MarceloVaz> d70_ pelo rc.local
<d70_> basta colocar la?
<d70_> abir
<d70_> vi la
<d70_> ;)
<Patricia> o audacity nao aceita editar wma?
<ghs> alguem usa o irssi ai ?
<tux_> Alguém pode me informar como instalar o driver de video open source para placa de vídeo ati no slackware 13.1?
<Patricia> o gnome nao tem o Skill ou é Xkill nao lembro :S
<ghs> algum programador ?
<gbs> droga, deu vontade de fazer piadinhas não relacionada :(
<gbs> ghs, sou programador meia-boca mas digue-lá
<naruto> oiii
<ghs> DVD que eu gravei no Windows não le no ubuntu , pq isso ?
<licensed> gbs, ajuda teu irmao ae
<gbs> ?
<gbs> faço a menor idéia
<gbs> próximo.
<licensed> gbs, posso dormir?
<ghs> gbs, mas veja, precisa de algo instalado no ubuntu para rodar ?
<gbs> nao
<gbs> eu acho que não...
<gbs> eu uso o smplayer
<ghs> ðßæðæßð
<ghs> Øø
<ghs> ?
<ghs> do nada escrevo assim , pq ?
<tetrixbr> aloha
<Alex-Musicman> sabem se a ATI 9250 pega bem no linux?
<crimeboy> fk u
<skiing> Saudações... Meu miniaplicativo indicativo de som parou de funcionar. As teclas acima do teclado não ficam mais vermelhas quando apertadas. Alguém sabe o que aconteceu?
<Underall> ae! o/
<slipttees> Bom dia senhores
<slipttees> e senhoras
<slipttees> =]~
<italocura> pampa
<slipttees> feliz anoe novo pra todos ubunteiros
<slipttees> :D
<Roud-rik> slipttees, pra vc tb!
<slipttees> aproveitar o maximo essa ano, 2012 o mundo se acabva
<slipttees> d=]~
<Underall> tomara q fique bom, neh
<slipttees> Ubuntu 11.04 vai vir com gnome 3 alguem sabe dizer?
<Roud-rik> slipttees, há boatos
<Patricia> Bons dias
<slipttees> |Bons Patricia
<slipttees> :-)
<Patricia> :)
<pqatsi> Patricia: :*
<Patricia> pqatsi: ;*
<slipttees> pqatsi = leleobhz
<slipttees> Roud-rik: será que já vai vir com o LibreOffice??
<Roud-rik> Patricia, bom dia
<Patricia> Roud-rik: :) como vai vc?
<Roud-rik> slipttees, já tem um ppa com o libreoffice
<Roud-rik> Patricia, bem demais e senhorita?
<slipttees> Roud-rik: pt-br?
<Patricia> quase tudo bem, so estou pensando em umas coisas :D
<Roud-rik> slipttees, ainda não
<Patricia> Roud-rik: olha o mico http://kgeek.tk/sopordeus/
<Patricia> srsrsr
<Patricia> volto jaja, vou ferver o leite
<Roud-rik> Patricia, vc?
<pqatsi> Torrent via 3G
<pqatsi> pior que o peer mais rapido vem via ipv6
<pqatsi> alias, melhor ne
<pqatsi> CTBC rules, SixxS rules, ipv6 rules!
<slipttees> nat ipv6 pqatsi ?
<Underall> Patricia: \o
<Underall> Patricia: vc num disse q tava ruim? e fica mostrando p/ outros?
<Patricia> Underall: claro kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> mas eu decido,
<Underall> putz
<Patricia> Underall: to nem ai mais :D
<Roud-rik> Underall, Patricia. ai ai ...
<Patricia> vou viver minha vida :D
<Patricia> Roud-rik ^^
<pqatsi> o.0
<Underall> ?
<Patricia> credo gente vcs tomam conta muito da vida dos outros,
<pqatsi> Patricia: me tira disso
<Underall> Patricia: ?
<Underall> Patricia: nao entendi. se for com relacao ao video, pensei q vc tinha pedido opiniao
<Underall> Patricia: se ker uma opiniao sempre positiva, nem peça a mim. eu vou falar o q eu acho
<Patricia> Underall: para que falar de uma coisa q nao vale apena, :D tah fazendo o que de bom ai?
<Patricia> filtro de conteudo :D faz bem
<Underall> Patricia: e achei q o video nao tá legal. tem 2 falhas q já te falei quais sao
<Patricia> deixa para la
<Underall> mas blz
<Patricia> Underall: tah fazendo o que de bom ai
<Underall> nada
<Underall> to tentando produzir e nao consigo
<Patricia> mmm
<Underall> Patricia: pq?
<Patricia> Underall: para ver o que esta fazendo e aprender a fazer tambem :P
<Patricia> isso da certo (Y)
<Underall> ahm tá
<Underall> bom...
<Underall> tenho q fazer o samba autenticar com ldap
<Underall> sendo q o ldap está remoto
<Patricia> mmm vlw
<Patricia> http://under-linux.org/f100/samba-autenticando-em-base-ldap-98555/
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> seria isso?
<Patricia> vou instalar e configurar o samba aki
<Underall> até consigui fazer
<Underall> consegui
<Underall> (aff! odeio escrever muito errado)
<Underall> anyway...
<Underall> o problema é ter q criar um login local
<Underall> eu queria centralizar toda a administracao no ldap
<pqatsi> Patricia: nao tem razao nenhuma pra vc usar samba + ldap
<pqatsi> isso e estrutura pra aguentar 500+ users
<pqatsi> bobagem
<Patricia> pqatsi: eu sei
<pqatsi> dá um trabalho do cacete de fazer
<Patricia> sim
<Patricia> mas e como vc vai aprender?
<pqatsi> Patricia: nesse caso, é rtfm
<pqatsi> Patricia: parece hostil, mas serviço assim voce tem que ler primeiro
<Patricia> nao ler manual nao
<pqatsi> tentativa e erro  leva a erros escrotissimos
<pqatsi> chatos de resolver
<Patricia> mmmm
<pqatsi> Patricia: lembre-se, isso nao e colocar um joomla pra funfar
<pqatsi> envolve uma pá de abstracoes sobre servicos enterprise level
<Patricia> mmm
<pqatsi> nao e atoa que se vc pegar o manual da microsoft sobre AD e o redrato
<pqatsi> os guias sao enormes
<rickwap> boa tarde
<Patricia> boa tarde
<Patricia> pqatsi: entendi, vou procurar o rtfm
<Patricia> tem o link ai?
<Patricia> :P
<pqatsi> Patricia: um monte
<pqatsi> xo revirar o delicious
<Patricia> pt br
<Patricia> por favor
<Patricia> :D
<pqatsi> ahhh ai pediu de mais
<Patricia> :P
<pqatsi> *demais
<pqatsi> nao tem doc boa sobre ldap em pt_BR
<Patricia> :~~ uhumm
<Underall> o poder feminino
<pqatsi> nesse caso leia-se, nao tem documentacao decente
<Patricia> o tradutor google da um jeitinho
<Underall> vou passar a pedir p/ Patricia pedir ajuda por mim
<pqatsi> minto, xover como anda o ldap-br
<Patricia> Underall :O
<Patricia> pqatsi tah
<Underall> to ha duas semanas tentando arrumar uma doc descente
<Underall> vc conseguiu em 2 minutos
<pqatsi> Patricia: http://ldap-br.blogspot.com/2007/08/nova-lista-ldap-br-criada.html
<pqatsi> revira a lista ai
<Patricia> O.o
<Patricia> tah, obrigada
<Underall> pqatsi: obrigado
<pqatsi> o site e mais veio que o passado
<Underall> to vendo
<pqatsi> a lista to por fora
<Underall> outro lance q eu nao keria especificamente p/ windows
<pqatsi> ?
<Underall> e isso eh dificil... pq todo mundo soh coloca o samba p/ ter win como cliente
<Patricia> Samba-Ldap-Squid.pdf
<pqatsi> Patricia: cara
<pqatsi> esquece tutoriais
<pqatsi> aprende a essencia de um AD
<pqatsi> alias
<pqatsi> servico de diretorio
<Patricia> http://groups.google.com/group/ldap-br/files?hl=pt-BR&pli=1
<Underall> ok...
<Underall> desisto
<Patricia> O.o
<pqatsi> Patricia: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Directory_service
<Patricia> Underall: mais ja?
<Underall> sim
<Underall> 2 semanas tentando...
<Patricia> pqatsi: vou ler
<Underall> chega né
<Underall> anyway...
<Patricia> Underall: eu passei quase 1 ano para fazer o compiz pegar :D srsr
<Underall> documentação antiga, num rola
<Underall> Patricia: mas nao te pagavam p/ isso
<Underall> Patricia: nao produzir = demissao
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> ixi
<Underall> Patricia: tenho q fazer outra coisa...
<rickwap> :D
<Patricia> mmm
<Underall> Patricia: ou colocar do jeito q tá
<Underall> mas tem q ter resultado
<rickwap> Underall, que quer diser teu nick name?:)
<Patricia> mmm
<pqatsi> voces reclamam demais
<Underall> Abaixo de todos
<Underall> pqatsi: verdade...
<pqatsi> eu levei um mes pra colocar meu xfree pra funfar na epoca que tive que montar o modeline do meu monitor na unha
<pqatsi> porque dpms nao era suportado na epoca
<Underall> rickwap: abaixo de todos, pior de todos, etc...
<Underall> pqatsi: bons tempos! =)
<pqatsi> alias, nada era suportado
<Underall> pqatsi: tb fiz isso =)
<pqatsi> epoca do mandrake 8, conectiva 7
<rickwap> :)
<pqatsi> entao parem de reclamar como dondocas e vao ler documentacao
<Underall> pqatsi: eu fiz isso no slack 7, conectiva 4
<Underall> redhat 5
<Patricia> Underall: mas tem uma pagina no ubuntu.tla.ro que ensina
<Underall> como era mesmo o comando?
<Underall> pqatsi: como era mesmo o comando? xconfig?
<Patricia> Samba e LDAP
<pqatsi> queeeeee
<pqatsi> xconfig era mamao com açucar
<Patricia> http://l10n.ubuntu.tla.ro/ubuntu-docs-jaunty/html/serverguide/pt_BR/samba-ldap.html
<pqatsi> montar modelines era um inferno
<pqatsi> Patricia: boa
<pqatsi> esse guia n e ruim, apesar de que ele nao apresenta muito o servico de diretorio
<Underall> pqatsi: era nada... ele só fazia merda hahauauha
<pqatsi> presume que voce tenha mexido o minimo
<pqatsi> Underall: poupava uns minutos
<Patricia> mmm
<Underall> pqatsi: exato
<pqatsi> as outras confs do xfree eram um saco
<Underall> pqatsi: verdade
<Underall> pqatsi: os modlines e a porra do mouse psaux
<Underall> hahahaha
<pqatsi> mouse era divertido
<pqatsi> modelines que eram foda
<Underall> sim
<Underall> principalmente qnd o gpm dava coflito com o x11
<pqatsi> era uma contaiada do inferno e nem sempre vc sabia a spec do monitor, ai tinha q procurar/chutar
<Patricia> vou começar com o sampa do zero :P
<pqatsi> Patricia: cuidado com sao paulo
<Underall> pqatsi: olhar atraz, p/ ver a frequencia vertical e horizontal
<pqatsi> Patricia: lá e complicado de andar
<Patricia> :O
<Patricia> samba
<Patricia> srrs
<pqatsi> quando
<pqatsi> Underall: quando tinha
<pqatsi> Patricia: ah sim, e legal
<pqatsi> o samba com tdbsam e facil de levantar
<Patricia> samba-doc
<Patricia> :
<Patricia> :P
<Underall> pqatsi: e se for ldapsam:trusted?
<Underall> pqatsi: esse trusted é p/ colocar os uids locais no ldap?
<pqatsi> cara, nao me lembro
<pqatsi> tem uns 2 anos que nao mexo com ldap
<pqatsi> menos talvez
<pqatsi> desde que cogitei entrar na usp
<Underall> poiseh
<Underall> perdi minhas skills de admin
<Underall> =p
<Underall> bom... vou almoçar
<rickwap> gostaria de saber como deixar os widgets menores no kde alguem pode me ajudar
<rickwap> algum usuario de kde online?
<Patricia> do lado de onde tem o botao feicha
<Patricia> fechar
<Patricia> se nao me engano tem um icone com um quadradinho
<Patricia> clica nele e ve se reduz
<rickwap> essa opcao nao esta funcionando Patricia
<rickwap> ja cliquei nele milhoes de vezes e nada acontece
<rickwap> os widgets continuam eneormes
<Patricia> cria um novo usuario e testa
<Patricia> se nao acontece o mesmo
<Patricia> apaga a pasta do plasmoid
<rickwap> Primeiro para que serve o plasmoid, segundo como posso deletar?
<Patricia> tenho que sair almoçar
<rickwap> OK bom almoco Patricia
<brody> rickwap, botão direito, unlock widgets
<brody> antes de redimensiona-los
<brody> verifique se eles estão "travados"
<rickwap> desculpa nao entendi brody
<brody> clica com o botão direito no desktop
<brody> vai abrir um menu
<brody> certo ?
<rickwap> sim
<brody> tem a opção "unlock widgets"
<brody> ou a similar no idioma que vc usa
<rickwap> nao, so tem bloquear elementos
<brody> hum, então vc consegue movimentar os widgets
<rickwap> sim
<rickwap> so nao consigo redimensionar eles
<rickwap> eles estao muito grandes
<brody> colocando o mouse sobre, aparece uma aba ao lado
<brody> ?
<rickwap> sim
<rickwap> presumo que iras falar sobre a primeira opcao onde vem um quadrado com setas dentro
<rickwap> ja utilizei e elas continuam no mesmo tamanho
<brody> essa opcão é para arrastar
<brody> estou tentando lembrar, más não tinha segredo redimensionar
<rickwap> sera que esta no limite minimo para o meu monitor?
<brody> vc ja tentou o mais simples, clicar no canto, segurar o botão esquerdo
<brody> e movimentar para redimensionar
<brody> ?
<rickwap> nao
<rickwap> vou tentar agora
<rickwap> era isso mesmo obrigado brody
<brody> ok, dps "bloqueia os elementos"
<rickwap> pq?
<brody> para não ficar desconfigurando seu desktop assidentalmente
<brody> quando quiser mudar novamente eh soh desbloquear
<brody> acidentalmente*
<rickwap> entendi
<brody> []s
<rickwap> brody: tenho uma placa de tv no pc como usar ela no linux?
<rickwap> melhor dizendo kde
<bino> boa tarde
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> reiniciar o samba seria este comando 'sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart' onde esta errado? 'Apenas quero reiniciar o servidor samba'
<Underall> Patricia: /etc/init.d/smb restart
<ddiogo> boa tarde, comprei um hd samsung portátil de 500gb, minha dúvida é se eu posso formatar ele em NTFS? porque vou usá-lo no pc do trabalho que é Win7 e em casa que é Ubuntu 10.04
<Patricia> Underall: vlw
<Underall> ddiogo: pode ué
<Underall> ddiogo: pq nao poderia?
<Patricia> Underall: sudo: /etc/init.d/smb: command not found
<Underall> Patricia: no ubuntu nao sei... =\
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> ok
<Underall> Patricia: aki eles estao usando fedora
<ddiogo> Underall, também achava que poderia, mais sei lá, pensei numa possível incompatibilidade do hd com outro sistema de arquivo
<Underall> Patricia: olha lah no init.d
<Patricia> th
<Underall> ddiogo: ? nao sei se existe isso
<Patricia> tah
<ddiogo> Underall, vou formatá-lo então
<Underall> ddiogo: o maximo q poderia acontecer...
<Underall> ddiogo: seria vc plugar esse HD num mac, formatar com HPFS e nao funcionar pq o mac carrega o boot a partir de um endereço estranho tipo 0xABDC
<ddiogo> Underall, certo, isso não deve acontecer
<Underall> ddiogo: se nao for usar como boot em mac (antigo) hehehe
 * slipttees back
<ddiogo> Underall, ele será usado só para becape de segurança dos arquivos do escritório que trabalho e de minha home
<ddiogo> Underall, valeu pela atenção :)
<Underall> slipttees: essas mensagens de away eram proibidas... conheci um cara q tomou k-line por isso
<Underall> ddiogo: sim, imaginei... soh dei umas informaçoes extras mesmo
<slipttees> Underall: é mermo?
<slipttees> Underall: eu que mandei mesmo, não é aquele automatico chato
<Underall> slipttees: acho q ele ficou um bom tempo, tipo meses... e qnd eu fiz isso ele me deu um toque e me colou as regras da freenode q diz sobre isso
<Underall> slipttees: eu sei. eu tinha feito o mesmo
<slipttees> Underall: kkkkk
<slipttees> Underall: estou ansioso pelo o gnome 3
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> sai em abril, será que vem junto com o 11.04?
<Underall> o gnome 3 sai em abril?
<Underall> entao nao vai vir no ubuntu
<Underall> dificilmente vai vir... nao vai ter tempo do pessoal testar
<slipttees> 11.10 então
<slipttees> =]
<Underall> Patricia: achou?
<Underall> slipttees: mais provavel mesmo
<slipttees> Underall: sabe do libreoffice?
<slipttees> será que implaca de vez?
<Patricia> oi sim
<Patricia> smbd Underall
<Patricia> administrador@www:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<Underall> Patricia: isso! tinha esquecido
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> os comandos deveria ser os mesmo
<Underall> no fedora eh smb  e nos normais eh smbd
<Patricia> mmm
<Underall> Patricia: só renomear o arquivo =p
<Underall> o fedora q fede mesmo
<Patricia> ser os mesmo por padrao
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> O.o
<slipttees> Underall: falou tudo agora, fedora fede :D
<Patricia> vou deixar baixando um pdf do samba e vou sair um pouco, ate logo
<Underall> ateh
<Underall> slipttees: mas sabe q nao to achando tanto...
<slipttees> Underall: uma vez quase morri sem durmir por causa do fedora
<Underall> akele SELinux parece ser util
<slipttees> Primeira coisa que fiz, desativei essa bagaça
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> fiz um, ipables manualmente conforme minha rede precisou, na epoca
<slipttees> Underall: samba em PDC no fedora....
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Underall> acho q todo mundo desativa essa coisa
<Underall> mas sabendo configurar parece util
<Underall> ghs: eita... estranho ver meu nome eu outro nick
<ghs> Underall realmente é ruim mesmo, mas... nosso nome é muito bonito, não é mesmo ?
<Munekhtew> é uma cilada bino
<Munekhtew> =P
<Munekhtew> não resistir
<Underall> ghs: nao disse ruim... disse estranho
<Underall> ghs: sim... as garotas gostam né... =]
<ghs> falei errado =P
<ghs> sim, adoram.. ;D
<ghs> Underall faz o que da vida ?
<ghs> ;p
<Munekhtew> o xchat até que tem funções legais, mais ainda é interessante usr o konversation
<Ricardo__> nao saiu kubuntu netbook remix 10.10? procurei no site e nao achei...
<Munekhtew> o que teria de insteressante neste kubuntu?
<Munekhtew> não é só baixar o kubuntu e deixar alguns programas que não usa de fora?
<ghs> ððđðđđððđđððđðæðđðßðđđððßðđßðđðđßðđđðßðßðßßðÐÐððððßæßæðæßðððßððßßðđŋðđŋðđ
<ghs> do nada eu começo a digitar assim , pq ?
<Ricardo__> sei la eu so queria saber se saiu ou desistiram desse
<italocura> ghs para com as drogas
<mfilipe> pessoal, alguém tem alguma documentação que ensina a empacotar para o ubuntu? estou querendo manter uma versão própria do ruby
<italocura> mfilipe tem um livro de roberto carlos coutinho seixas, com o nome como criar sua propria versão customizada do ubuntu linux
<italocura> editora moderna, é bem legal
<mfilipe> acabei de achar isso aqui: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<mfilipe> que tem package guide
<mfilipe> vc tem algum link para o livro?
<mfilipe> queria ver o sumário
<rickwap> boa noite
<slipttees> tarde
<slipttees> =]~
<rickwap> :)
 * rickwap is away: I'm busy. Estou ocupado volto ja!
 * rickwap is back (gone 00:04:57)
<datacrusher> pois é
<rickwap> datacrusher, :D
<rickwap> ai ai
<zebob> Boa tarde pessoal
<zebob> Sei que meio antiético entrar no chat  somente pra pedir ajuda
<zebob> mais estou com um problema, pois sou meio leigo
<zebob> Estou tentando tirar uma pasta dentro de /etc
<zebob> do modo somente leitura e nao estou conseguindo
<zebob> como eu faco
<zebob> ???
<tux_> rm -rf pasta
<zebob> digito no consola|
<zebob> ???
<tux_> cd /etc
<tux_> rm -rf pasta
<tux_> sim no console
<tux_> Conseguiu?
<zebob> no
<zebob> eu quero tirar a pasta
<zebob> squid
<zebob> do modo somente leitura pra eu poder editar o squid.conf
<tux_> vc esta como root?
<zebob> no
<zebob> usuario
<tux_> entre como root e execute o comando novamente
<zebob> ok
<tux_> root@zebob
<zebob> ja volto
<tux_> ok
<tux_> Alguém pode me ajudar com uma placa gráfica ATI?
<zebob> to instalando o root
<zebob> estava desinstalado
<cparzewski> instalar o root = planta batatas?
<datacrusher> nuss
<datacrusher> tux_, nao vo te ajudar pq tu mando o cara apagar a pasta etc na fé
<datacrusher> seu sacripantas
<datacrusher> entao tem conhecimento de sobra pra zuar ai na ATI
<tux_> Ele me perguntou qual comando para apagar uma pasta dentro do etc
<tux_> eu pesquisei na internet e passei para ele
<datacrusher> ah ta
<tux_> disse algo de errado para ele?
<datacrusher> mesmo assim, rola pegar mais detalhes nessa, o cara so queria editar um arquivo, um sudo rolava :D
<datacrusher> falou pra ele apagar
<datacrusher> ele perguntou "como faco pra tirar uma pasta do modo somente leitura"
<tux_> ok
<tux_> foi mal
<datacrusher> nao perguntou "como apago na fé"
<tux_> sim
<tux_> zebob: conseguiu?
<zebob> instalei
<zebob> quando eu digito no cosole
<zebob> root
<zebob> ele aparece
<zebob> root [0]
<zebob> e fica nisso
<tux_> vc tem que digitar sudo
<zebob> zebob@ubuntu:~$ root
<zebob>   *******************************************
<zebob>   *                                         *
<zebob>   *        W E L C O M E  to  R O O T       *
<zebob>   *                                         *
<zebob>   *   Version  5.18/00b     10 March 2008   *
<zebob>   *                                         *
<zebob>   *  You are welcome to visit our Web site  *
<tux_> o datacrusher pode te ajudar ele te mais conhecimento
<zebob>   *          http://root.cern.ch            *
<zebob>   *                                         *
<zebob>   *******************************************
<zebob> ROOT 5.18/00b (branches/v5-18-00-patches@22563, Nov 13 2009, 08:35:00 on linux)
<zebob> CINT/ROOT C/C++ Interpreter version 5.16.29, Jan 08, 2008
<zebob> Type ? for help. Commands must be C++ statements.
<zebob> Enclose multiple statements between { }.
<zebob> root [0]
<zebob>  *** Break *** keyboard interrupt :0:
<zebob> root [0]
<tux_> datacrusher: ajuda o rapaz
<zebob> :)
<Andre_Gondim> zebob, evite flood
<Andre_Gondim> use ferramentas de paste
<tux_> Andre_Gondim: pode me ajudar com uma placa de video ati?
<Andre_Gondim> tux_, nunca instalei
<tux_> Andre_Gondim: eu peguei os comandos para instalar, tenho todos aqui mas queria fazer isso no slackware
<Underall> tux_: nem eu... mas fala o erro
<zebob> rm - oque mesmo
<zebob> rt?
<Underall> tux_: slackware?
<Underall> tux_: acho q vc se enganou de canal
<Andre_Gondim> tux_, #slackware-br
<tux_> Andre_Gondim: obrigado
<tux_> Underall: obrigado
<rickwap> boa noite
<zebob> tux rm - r????
<rickwap> boa noite Andre_Gondim e parabens pelos teus posts sobre linux
<Andre_Gondim> rickwap, valeu ;)
<rickwap> de nada
<Underall> ?
<Underall> post onde?
<rickwap> bom pessoal estou com uma duvida, como acabar com os peidos de permissoes no linux?
<rickwap> e um pouco irritante ter que colocar sempre a palavra passa em quase tudo que se abre principalmente se a palavra passe for grande
<rickwap> passe*
<rickwap> alguem tem uma solucao?
<rickwap> <rickwap> bom pessoal estou com uma duvida, como acabar com os pedidos de permissoes no linux?
<zebob> galera porque todas as pastas que ficam dentro de etc  estao como somente leitura?
<Underall> palavra passe...
<henrique> tarde! que programa é bom pra usar o twitter?
<Underall> zebob: p/ usuario nao ficar fazendo cagada.
<Underall> henrique: nenhum. twitter eh uma bosta
<Underall> proximo!
<rickwap> Underall, :S
<Underall> henrique: hahaha. zuera... eu uso o gwibber mesmo
<henrique> hauhauhauha
<Underall> rickwap: portugues, né?
<henrique> tem no gerenciador?
<Underall> rickwap: aki a gente fala senha
<Underall> henrique: já vem instalado. traduzido p/ transmissoes
<rickwap> sim
<rickwap> retificando
<henrique> como faço pra utilizar ele? sou novo em linux
<zebob> e como é o comando que autoriza o meu usuario se tornar usuario root
<rickwap> <rickwap> bom pessoal estou com uma duvida, como acabar com os peidos de permissoes no linux "senha"?
<zebob> no consola
<rickwap> pedidos*
<zebob> pra eu poder efetuar umas cagadas
<Underall> zebob: abrir pvt, sem permissao é considerado falta de educação no IRC
<Underall> zebob: e agora eu nao to zuando...
<zebob> ok
<Underall> zebob: usa sudo
<Underall> sudo vim /etc/hosts
<Underall> por exemplo
<Underall> ou gksudo, q é grafico
<Underall> gksudo gedit /etc/passwd
<datacrusher> zebob, vc precisa dar uma lida antes sobre permissoes e etc
<zebob> guenta ae
<Underall> rickwap: a senha do tal do chaveiro?
<datacrusher> todos sistemas nix vc pode ser super usuario, ai no terminal vc vai ser algo como #, usuarios comuns sao $
<Underall> datacrusher: melhor ele nao alterar permissoes de arquivos
<datacrusher> sim
<zebob> assim
<datacrusher> ai que ta o fim do raciocinio
<zebob> eu teria que efetuar logoff pra poder logar como root
<datacrusher> nao é vc mudando a permissao e zuando totalmente a segurança / hierarquia do sistema que vai solucionar o seu problema
<datacrusher> nao
<zebob> pra eu poder editar as permissoes do meu usuario mais tem como eu fazer isso
<datacrusher> nao precisa fazer logoff,
<datacrusher> mas calma cara
<datacrusher> tanto que vc fez uma pergunta nas metade o cara mando vc apagar tudo
<datacrusher> nos ajude a te ajudar
<datacrusher> o que raios vc quer fazer no final das contas?
<datacrusher> vamos no objetivo final ai vamos ajudar a traçar um caminho, relaxa e raciocina
<zebob> ok
<zebob> como eu dou permissão de root ao meu usuário para que eu em modo gráfico possa editar o /etc
<Underall> pq vc ker editar o /etc?
<zebob> preciso configurar o squid.conf
<pqatsi> e como user
<zebob> e nao estou conseguindo
<Underall> aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh
<pqatsi> sudo gedit /etc/squid/squid.conf
<pqatsi> qual problema
<pqatsi> ?
<Underall> jah tinha dito isso
<Underall> disse ateh p/ usar o gksudo
<zebob> o comando é esse?   gksudo su?
<Underall> nossa
<Underall> tá dificil hein
<Underall> zebob: le com calma
<Underall> 17:21 < pqatsi> sudo gedit /etc/squid/squid.conf
<Underall> só substituir o sudo por gksudo
<datacrusher> :D
<slipttees> zebob: =]~
<idub> sliptees perdido maluco
<ptl> chegay
<ptl> a annakbino
<ptl> ops
<pqatsi> ptl: bixona proteica :P
 * pqatsi corre
<ptl> sou mesmo, e dai', vai encarar????
<ptl> ahuehuuahuea
<ptl> pqatsi, hoje foi teeeeeeeeeeeeenso
<ptl> estou falando contigo pelo celular e tal, se eu demorar ou parar de responder e' por causa disso
<pqatsi> ?
<ptl> estou usando  meu celular e a uaifai do hotel
<ptl> ping
<ptl> teste
<ptl> alguem aqui?
<pqatsi> ptl:
<ptl> eu
 * ptl 
<slipttees> idub: Muahahahah, fala ai papai
<slipttees> =]~
<virtu> e ae
<idub> e la tenho filho maloquero..
<ptl> Today is Prickle-Prickle, the 4th day of Chaos in the YOLD 3177
<ptl> ta' tao monotono hoje aqui. alguem comece ma flamewar, por favor
<ptl> nao tenho mana suficiente no momento pra fazer o efeito patola
<pqatsi> o.0
<ptl> pqatsi, voce e' chaotic neutral?
<pqatsi> acuma?
<ptl> ah, vai dizer que nao groka RPG????
<pqatsi> ptl: ha mtos anos eu joguei AD&D
<pqatsi> mas nem lembro mais
<kridder> alguem desbloqueia modem ZTE MF100 por aqui ?
<ptl> fui
<komentarze_listy> caramba
<komentarze_listy> alguem conhece um programa bom onde eu possa usar o MSN no terminal?
<komentarze_listy> centerim eh mto ruim, n funciona mto bem, toda hora me da problema
<komentarze_listy> o bitlbee ta meio fora de mao pra mim pq ainda quero fazer transferncia de arquivos
<komentarze_listy> alguem conhece ?
<komentarze_listy> vlw
<pqatsi> dcc com bitlbee funciona até quando testei
<pqatsi> acho que usa dcc
<thls`busy> para msn tem o finch
<ghs> Alguem me auxiliar a instalar o Java Development no Ubuntu ?
<barna> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<nelio> boa noite. instalei o ubuntu 10.10 e meu Broffice está em ingles queria saber se é possivel passar pra portugues
<Daekdroom> nelio, Sistema > Administração > Suporte a idiomas
<Daekdroom> Ele deve perguntar se você quer instalar o resto do suporte ao idioma português, eu acho.
<nelio> opa... é pq so vi a opção em ingles
<barna> nelio, instalar / remover linguas.....
<nelio> eu to baxando o pacote de idiomas
<nelio> alguem de Fortaleza que já fez treinamentos na F13?
<nelio> alguem de Fortaleza-Ce?
<Porcks> nelio: abre a central de programas e procura por broffice e manda instalar
<nelio> vlw galera instalei o pacote de idiomas e deu certinho obrigado
<lagix> olá! boa noite a todos!
<lagix> Por favor, quem souber, me tire uma dúvida. Existe algum software onde seja possivel realizar ligações telefonicas utilizando o chip do modem 3g?
<lagix> Por favor, quem souber, me tire uma dúvida. Existe algum software onde seja possivel realizar ligações telefonicas utilizando o chip do modem 3g?
<Patricia> lagix acredito q talvez tenha
<Patricia> mas desconheço
<lagix> eh... eu jah baixei um programa que envia e recebe SMS
<lagix> o Wammu
<lagix> queria saber se conseguia fazer ligações tbm...
<Patricia> sim mas chamada
<barna> lagix, com o chip do 3g é possivel fazer chamadas?
<barna> boa noite Patricia!
<Patricia> barna: boa noite ^^
<lagix> barna: Fiz um teste aqui, coloquei o meu chip do modem 3g num celular consegui fazer ligações
<barna> hummmmm! num sabia! uso 3g a num sei quanto tempo e num sabia disso! KKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<lagix> barna: Testa, talvez o seu tbm funcione. O Meu é a net pré da vivo
<barna> agora to sem nenhum 3g! mas vou testar!
#ubuntu-br 2011-01-05
<martinriggs> boa noite
<martinriggs> povo, tava com zica na wi-fi do note aqui, até comentei aqui, do nada ela voltou a funfar, PARECE que o 10.10 não ta entendendo quando aperto o botão so wi-fi
<martinriggs> o que fiz foi reiniciar e na inicialização apertei o botão e ele ativou
<martinriggs> pode ocorrer isso? existe algum comando para forçar o uso da wi-fi, ativar e desativar sem o uso do botão do note?
<SirAngels> slipky =]
<mateus> pessoal, sou usuario do ubuntu e estou tendo problema com uma biblioteca -> libproxy.so no such file  alguém pode ajudar?
<mateus> (to configurando o apache)
<RxDx> mateus, eu nao sei, mas como ngm respondeu... tenta perguntar no fórum
<mactimes> mateus, Qual o problema?
<mateus> mactimes: resolvido
<mateus> obrigado
<EngSkeeter> Patricia: voce usa o choqok do kde para twitter?
<Patricia> EngSkeeter: nunca usei o twitter so criei uma conta para ver como erra,
<pqatsi> EngSkeeter: ja usei muito
<Underall> Patricia, twitter
<EngSkeeter> tssss eh que nao consigo autenticar com o choqok :(
<Underall> twitter é legal
<pqatsi> EngSkeeter: eh bom, mas a falta do real time e tensa
<pqatsi> EngSkeeter: atualize pra ultima versao svn
<pqatsi> tem pacotes do ubuntu prontos
<Patricia> Underall: mas nao consigo usar :( acho estranho
<pqatsi> do neversfelde
<EngSkeeter> mas ele tava funcionando norlmalmente um dia desses
<EngSkeeter> agora sempre da erro de autenticação e pede a senha e login
<pqatsi> EngSkeeter: e por conta o oauth
<pqatsi> EngSkeeter: https://launchpad.net/~neversfelde/+archive/ppa
<pqatsi> use esse choqok ai
<EngSkeeter> vou tentar pqatsi, apesar de usar o twitter so pra ver o que o Humberto Guessinger fala
<EngSkeeter> prefiro que tudo funcione, ja que esta instalado
<ghs> alguem sabe me dizer pq o ubuntu não le alguns cd e dvds ?
<EngSkeeter> usando qual tocador ghs?
<ghs> os cd e dvds contem arquivos
<ghs> vc diz como assim ?
<EngSkeeter> qual programa vc usa pra assistir?
<SirAngels> slipky =*
<Gomex> Alguém de campinas ae?
<ptl> xu xu xu
<ptl> xa xa xa
<ptl> e' o novo jeito de se dancar
<ptl> baila tu cuero, alegria, macarena
 * ptl encaixa um cabo no plug de pqatsi e liga na tomada
 * ptl troca as pilhas de Patricia e da' corda em peregrinator_six
<ptl> ACORDEM
<peregrinator_six> ?
 * ptl aterra lasjsdfs
<barna> alguem liga pra ambulancia??? o ptl enfiou o dedo na usb e ta dando curtu circuito!
<ptl> o nome disso agora e' usb? curioso
<brody> ptl vc ta cada vez mais doido
<brody> +_+
<novato_br> alguem viu o andre_gondim
<novato_br> ?
<barna> deve estar de ferias! descansando numa praia ensolarada!
<novato_br> barna?
<novato_br> pibarna?
<barna> nops!
<novato_br> ah tah
<novato_br> faz tempo que naum vejo o pibarna
<novato_br> LOL
<novato_br> valew, barna
<novato_br> eh o andre deve estar no bem  bom mesmo
<barna> tomara! bom pra ele!
<novato_br> ehehe
<virtu> ae... meu primo bateu o carro comigo dentro
<virtu> =/
<pqatsi> <homer_simpson>BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG</homer_simpson>
<peregrinator_six> virtu, bom dia. Mas tão bem vcs dois...?!
<virtu> tamo
<virtu> foda é o preju
<virtu> golf 2009 semi-mnovo
<pqatsi> tem que se foder mesmo
<pqatsi> nem vou perguntar as condicoes da batida
<pqatsi> falou que é primo e golf/09
<pqatsi> foi mal, so pode ter sido babaquice
<peregrinator_six> virtu, o que importa é que seu primo tá vivo pra reparar o erro que ele mesmo cometeu...! ;)
<virtu> batemo numa moto
<virtu> motoquero tah bem tb...
<virtu> babaquice do meu primo e do motoquero
<virtu> foi numa esquina onde os carros da preferencial param para olhar o movimento
<virtu> dai 2 carro pararam e meu primo foi atravessar... só que dai veio uma moto
<pqatsi> nao interessa babaquice, o que ta no CTB
<pqatsi> quem tinha preferencial?
<Munekhtew> alguém conhece uma internet móvel boa e que não seja 3g?
<Patricia> 3G
<Patricia> 2G
<Patricia> viasatbrasil.com
<Munekhtew> ok, thanks
<toter> velocidade de atá 30 MB
<toter> tsc
<Munekhtew> sem condições
<toter> MB é unidade de espaço, não de velocidade
<peregrinator_six> toter, bom dia moço...
<Munekhtew> Patricia, não teria uma mais barata não?
<toter> peregrinator_six: amigo... como está vc.? tomando vitamina c todos os dias? :)
<Munekhtew> a mais barata é 119 reais
<Patricia> da uma olhadinha
<pqatsi> po
<Patricia> http://www.google.com/search?q=internet+movel+via+satelite&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<pqatsi> voces tao que indicam
<pqatsi> mas perguntaram onde o cara tá?
<Patricia> tem paginas e paginas
<Patricia> pqatsi: na casa dele?
<toter> "Conexão estável. Sem oscilação, independente de condições climáticas."
<toter> típico marketing americano...
<toter> claro que interfere
<toter> deve ser igual tv via satélite
<toter> choveu o sinal desaparece
<Patricia> mmm
<Munekhtew> muito dificil a Sky aqui sair fora do ar
<Patricia> Internet Via Satelite é SKY
<Patricia> Não é promoção. É Preço. SKY por R$49,90. Imperdível, Aproveite já!
<toter> muito difícil... mas a Sky sai fora do ar quando?
<Patricia> www.SKY.com.br
<Munekhtew> Patricia, não, é TV
<toter> quando... chove!
<peregrinator_six> COMEÇOU...
<Munekhtew> Patricia, tem internet tbm?
<Patricia> Munekhtew olha so no anuncio
<Patricia> acho q tem
<Patricia> esta no adworks do google
<Patricia> k=d
<Patricia> adwords
<toter> peregrinator_six: há uns 3 dias atrás tive um debate interessante com um cara aqui no canal sobre uma distribuição linux chamada kdeuxp
<toter> vc. já usou ela?
<peregrinator_six> sim, eu tenho!
<Munekhtew> nossa, isso tem cara de windowslinux
<toter> instalei ela aqui... estou gostando da distribuição
<Munekhtew> LinuxXP, Freedows
<toter> apesar de ser contra essa filosofia do linux ter um skin igual ao windows
<peregrinator_six> toter, seu filho da mãe, bateu boca com o cara sómpra usar depois né...?! :S Tipico de vc barraqueiro brasileiro do caramba... :P RSRSRSS
<Munekhtew> hahah, acertei na mosca
<toter> peregrinator_six: vc. caiu na armadilha então... vc. tem outro nick? Pq.?
<toter> Monarquista?
<peregrinator_six> toter, sim!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<toter> saquei na hora que era vc.
<toter> vc. me chamou de brasileiro
<toter> ehehhe
<toter> vc. se entregou
<peregrinator_six> que bom disso prova que vc não é tão burro quanto todo mundo sabe! \o/
<toter> qual a vantagem de ter nicks diferentes?
<toter> problemas psicológicos? dupla personalidade?
<peregrinator_six> toter, cara, vc é meu dono pra eu lhe dar satisfação do que faço ou deixo de fazer por acaso...?!
<toter> ok ok...
<toter> o importante é o seu bem estar
<toter> não vou discutir mais
<toter> peregrinator_six: não instalei o kdeuxp não... mas... como está a adoção dessa distro? é bem conhecida?
<peregrinator_six> toter, vc tem banda larga, eu tenho discada, pra quem é mais facil saber disso...?!
<tkcientista> hoje fique triste
<peregrinator_six> tkcientista, ?
<tkcientista> faaalaa
<tkcientista> Peguei um suse e ele nao funfou no pen drive
<peregrinator_six> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<peregrinator_six> só por isso...?!
<toter> o fato de eu ter banda larga não imediatamente me dá o conhecimento instantâneo em saber como está a adoção de uma distro
<tkcientista> e que eu queria
<peregrinator_six> tsc, pesnei que fosse algo importante...
<tkcientista> tanto velo
<tkcientista> bebeehehe
<peregrinator_six> *pensei...
<tkcientista> cara
<tkcientista> tem como instalar outro sistema linux em cima do ubuntu?
<peregrinator_six> toter, não se faça de idiota, quem tem melhor acesso a informação, eu ou vc...?! ;s
<toter> peregrinator_six: amigo... :)
<Patricia> tkcientista outra partição tem
<toter> a respeito de distros...
<tkcientista> TEnho sim
<Patricia> tkcientista divida seu hd e instale em outra partição :)
<toter> novidades a respeito do script que vc. estava a procura?
<tkcientista> mas queria instalar na mesma que estpa o ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> toter, ???
<toter> o script do arch linux
<peregrinator_six> não...
<Patricia> tkcientista: acredito que de tambem mas voce vai ter trabalhos extras para mudar o boot etc
<tkcientista> entendo.
<tkcientista> até pra remover o ubuntu ja da uma zica
<toter> Patricia: Vi uma foto sua no seu blog... vc. não acha que é perigoso não? colocar uma foto sua?
<tkcientista> eu não posso dar um upgrade de uma distro pra outra?
<Patricia> toter: ja comentaram isso, vc acha?
<Patricia> tkcientista nao
<Analista_Tux> pessoal alguem ai tem experiancia com fiewall e proxy
<Analista_Tux> ???
<toter> Patricia: acho que não vai trazer benefícios... imagina só... vc. tem um português impecável (assisti o vídeo que vc. fez). Vai que uma pessoa mentalmente desestabilizada se interessa por vc. e cria uma obsessão em te achar...
<Patricia> nossa tinha q falar do ptbr
<Patricia> srsrsr
<toter> não que essa pessoa seja eu
<toter> :O
<toter> onde vc. mora mesmo?
<toter> hehehehee
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<toter> sei lá... vc. é novinha
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<pibarnas> {=o
<Patricia> ...
<toter> não recomendaria vc. deixar essa foto no seu blog
<toter> apenas tentando te proteger
<Patricia> 8° pessoa com vc q diz, vou tirar acho ser melhor
<toter> Português impecável, linda e inteligente...
<toter> :)
<Patricia> :S
<toter> sábia decisão
<Patricia> deixa o ptbr para la
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> tirei :)
<tkcientista> Patricia abre o olho!
<gbs> noo
<gbs> tirou antes de eu ver
<gbs> fuck
<gbs> : (
<gbs> google cache!
<tkcientista> porque a galera das salas de chat linux
<tkcientista> nao trocam e jeito nenhum msn facebook e essas coisas>>>>??
<gbs> pra enxer de gente me perguntando o que é linuqs?
<gbs> no thx
<gbs> sem contar que msn, alguém ainda usa? o.o
<Patricia> gbs: nao tem cache no google :P
<Patricia> srrsrs
<Patricia> do meu blog nao
<gbs> Patricia: :((((
<gbs> maldito toter
<tkcientista> Galera so uma duvida posso pegar o OS Snow Leopard da Apple e instalar em qualquer maquina?
<gbs> Acredito que legalmente, não.
<toter> Ah! Como sou tratado nesse canal... tento dar o melhor das minhas habilidades e como vcs. me retribuem?
<gbs> não me come não
<gbs> ¬¬'
<Patricia> toter: ^^ obrigada ne
<Patricia> gbs: ?
<toter> de nada...
<gbs> Patricia: essa frase dele tem duplo sentido ù.ú
<Patricia> mmm
<toter> as minhas puras intenções são analisadas incorretamente
<toter> quero o melhor para vcs.
<toter> para vc. tb. caro amigo gbs
<gbs> uaehua :=)
<gbs> tkcientista: Sobre sua pergunta a resposta é 'sim'.
<toter> conseguir enganar todo mundo? ótimo
<Patricia> esta super tarde, tenho q dormir 1:17 G-suis
<toter> :)
<Patricia> bjos fui
<toter> hehehe
<gbs> toter, nao me engana seu safado
<gbs> só na moita
<toter> Patricia: cadê o link do seu vídeo?
<tkcientista> pow
<tkcientista> isso me da ideia
<tkcientista> mcos no meu pc haahahah
<toter> quero escutar a sua voz angelical antes de dormir
<toter> perdi o link aqui
<gbs> tkcientista: tem muita gente que faz isso por ae, massss não é bom você falar disso aqui no canal =P
<gbs> toter, omg, tarado detected
<peregrinator_six> maldição do gbs será maligna e rápida.... :P
<tkcientista> mas funfa direitinhO>?
<peregrinator_six> tkcientista, vc não tem acesso ao youtube não man...?! 0o
<gbs> Boa resposta, youtube. Go.
<tkcientista> é que eu to com preguiça de perguntar
<peregrinator_six> a vai morrer pra lá po..
<tkcientista> é que essa ideia me surgiu agora
<gbs> perguntar do youtube dá menos trabalho que perguntar pra mim
<tkcientista> e que vou treinar pra um pc mac
<gbs> "pc mac"
<gbs> : (
<gbs> mundo infeliz
<peregrinator_six> gbs, chupa essa manguinha que eu depois dessa vou até dormir...
<tkcientista> PC apple pow
<tkcientista> mac bookpro
<toter> vc. vai treinar em um macbook? treinar o que?
<tkcientista> E que vou comprar um computador da apple apena pela curiosidade do sistema
<tkcientista> e tambem pelo fato de algus softers de studio musical
<toter> é uma curiosidade meio fora do padrão de poder de compra do brasileiro
<toter> comprar um macbook pro apenas por curiosidade sai caro!
<tkcientista> mais quando vocÊ trabalha e economiza pra ter uma boa tecnologia
<tkcientista> isso sai de rota.
<tkcientista> minha exposa comprou um ipad, fiquei maravilhado com o sistema
<tkcientista> e mesmo assim quero pela potencia do os na area de gravação e edição e conectividade com instrumentos musicaois
<toter> tkcientista: as coisas andam economicamente bem por aí na "cidade de davi"
<tkcientista> porque vocês estão passando fome?
<rodr1go> se for pela curiosidade do sistema eh possivel instalar o mac em pcs agora se for comprar para outras coisas sim eu tenho macbook pro e digo eh otimo
<tkcientista> rodrigo, os softwares voltados pra musica deles são bons mesmos?
<revol_> fome
<rodr1go> para grafico e media eh otimo
<rodr1go> o desempenho entao nem se fala
<toter> tkcientista: jogue uns brioches aqui no canal.. estamos passando fome sim
<rodr1go> ubuntu roda tranquilo nele tambem pode fazer dual boot
<tkcientista> Cara....ne
<tkcientista> acabei de ver no youtube,
<tkcientista> cara pra falar a verdade
<tkcientista> o ubuntu nem é la essas coisas
<rodr1go> MacBookPro CPU: Intel Core2 Duo P8700 2.53GHz @ 2.53GHz [SSE3/SSSE3/SSE4.1/x86_64/PAE/XD/VT/EST/DualCore] L2: 3MB FSB: 1064 MHz RAM: 1.3GB/4.0GB swap: 0.00M/64.00M Disk: 56.9GB/204.89GB GPU: NVIDIA GeForce 9400M [256 MB/Stock] 1280x800 OS: Mac OS X 10.6.5 (10H574) Kernel: 10.5.0 Arch: 32 Bit
<tkcientista> hauahuah
<revol_> troll
<tkcientista> to por dentro das configurações dele
<tkcientista> tenho um noteook
<tkcientista> hp pavilion
<tkcientista> e tem um tut no
<tkcientista> tube pra instalar o snow leopard
<tkcientista> nel
<tkcientista> voces estão anciosos pelo chrome os?
<revol_> perdao rodr1go, pq isso aqui Arch: 32 Bit?
<rodr1go> meu para falar a verdade para mexer no mac eh o sistema mais facil que existe
<rodr1go> tudo rastar
<tkcientista> Nunca nem liguei um pra falar a ve
<tkcientista> verdade
<rodr1go> claro se quiser utilizar o command line voce pode
<tkcientista> minha filha noa para de aperta enter
<rodr1go> revol_ arquitetura 32bits
<revol_> mas isso deveria estar 64bits
<rodr1go> voce decide na instalacao
<toter> rodr1go: não necessariamente... durante o boot vc. pode segurar a tecla "6" e a tecla "4" e dar boot em 64 bits :)
<rodr1go> toter nunca tenttei
<toter> na hora que vc. escutar o baaaaam
<toter> segura o 6 e o 4
<toter> e checa lá se está em 64 bits...
<toter> por razões de compatibilidade e estabilidade, a apple decidiu colocar o boot em 32 bits
<toter> mas vc. tem a opção de 64 bits tb.
<rodr1go> Can I try out 64-bit mode?
<rodr1go> Sure you can. With Snow Leopard installed boot up holding the 6 and the 4 keys to boot into 64-bit kernel mode, and hold the 3 and 2 keys to boot into 32-bit kernel mode (these are not remembered!).
<toter> tá vendo?
<rodr1go> sim
<toter> é possivel
<toter> o mais importante de tudo isso é....
<toter> que vc. duvidou de mim
<toter> :(
<rodr1go> nao duvidei
<rodr1go> eu gosto de confirmar as coisas
<rodr1go> curioso
<rodr1go> gosto de saber mais detalhado
<rodr1go> huauhauh
<rodr1go> mais agradeco toter
<toter> de boa...
<rodr1go> :)
<toter> :x
<toter> hehehe
<rodr1go> ja volto ae
<stylles> opa
<stylles> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda com iptables
<dgbc> iptables!
<Stylles> ai alguem usa openvpn
<rickwap> bom dia
<rickwap> tem alguem ai
<rickwap> ?
<italocura> buenos dias
<bino> bom dia
<Roud> bom dia
<nelio> Bom dia, algum pode me ajudar a acessar a pagina do banco do brasil pelo firefox? (informa que não foi possivel instalar o modulo de segurança) pede pra instalar o java
<Munekhtew> bom dia
 * Fuzzy_Guy dá as boas tardes a todos
<ffr76> bom dia
<gio_filth> http://giofilth.wordpress.com/2011/01/05/os-numeros-de-2010/   Até que teve bom!  xD
<Jefferson_Damian> Bom dia
<Patricia> Bom dia dia dia dia dia *.*
<Jefferson_Damian> Meu cunhado comprou um PC que veio com o Mandriva, não gostei nada do sistema, talvez por estar acostumado com o Ubuntu. Bom ele tem duas cameras de monitoramento que quer instalar, no ubuntu tem algum programa para esse fim?
<datacrusher> nelio, conseguiu ja ai?
<pqatsi> Jefferson_Damian: depende do tanto de qualidade e de trabalho que vc quer ter
<pqatsi> eu usava o motion
<pqatsi> mas e so modo texto. muito eficiente, ate poe as imagens em http
<Jefferson_Damian> Bom eu quero que seja funcional
<pqatsi> uma vez configurado vc nem toca nele
<pqatsi> mas a conf é em modo texto
<Jefferson_Damian> e ele tem a opção de ver na tela do PC oque está gravando?
<pqatsi> o motion so faz 1 coisa
<pqatsi> detecta o movimento das cameras e a cada movimentacao ele salva a imagem
<pqatsi> ou seja, e sistema de monitoramento *MESMO*
<pqatsi> ele pode gerar isso em tempo real em http, ou seja, vc ve a imagem naquela hora
<pqatsi> ele pode gravar em video ou bater uma foto por acontecimento, numeradas pela data
<pqatsi> Jefferson_Damian: da uma lidinha na doc dele
<Jefferson_Damian> então só vejo a imagem quando detecta movimento é isso?
<pqatsi> vc ve a ultima imagem de movimento
<pqatsi> se a cena nao mudou, praque voce vai ver?
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> uma sala vazia
<pqatsi> voce sabe que ela ficou vazia por meia hora por exemplo
<pqatsi> quando voce ve que ele n salvou uma imagem nas ultimas meia hora
<Jefferson_Damian> entendo, é interesante.
<pqatsi> eu usava mto isso pra detectar quando entravam no meu quarto há alguns anos atras
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> Jefferson_Damian: eh igual esses monitoramentos que instalam por ai
<Jefferson_Damian> é que meu cunhado tinha windows no PC antigo e eu gostaria de manter com Linux, mas no windows o sistema exibia na tela se quisesse a imagem o tempo todo e só gravava com movimento, não sei se ele não gostaria de algo assim.
<Jefferson_Damian> mas para mim esse sistema está de bom tamanho
<Jefferson_Damian> só preciso ter as instruções de como configurar. Tem alguma apostila?
<Jefferson_Damian> Bom a tarde vou lá tentar ver o que consigo com o motion se ficar com dúvidas volto aqui
<Jefferson_Damian> por enquanto obriado.
<pqatsi> Jefferson_Damian: cara
<pqatsi> ele é ler documentacao mesmo
<pqatsi> mas a configuracao dele na oe dificil nao
<pqatsi> algo proximo de
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install motion
<pqatsi> sudo gedit /etc/motion.conf
<slipttees> Bom dia a todos
<slipttees> :D
<Tardochi> bom dia
<Tardochi> alguem auqi sabe como resolver o prolbema do Driver da nvidia no ubuntu 10.10? eu tenho que excluir o xorg.conf para ele iniciar o gráfico, porém ele não usa a placa nvidia e sim a Intel.
<adorilson> slipttees, Tardochi, bom dia
<slipttees> Bom dia
<slipttees> como assim Tardochi ?
<Tardochi> comprei um vostro 3300 para minha mulher
<Tardochi> mas quando instalo o driver da nivida ele não inicia
<Tardochi> fica reclamando de um arquivo (tentei criar na mão) mas não funciona
<Tardochi> para ter ambiente gráfico
<Tardochi> eu deleto o xorg.conf e dou um restart no gdm, ai ele funciona, mas na placa INTEl ao invés de Nvidia
<slipttees> driver restrito?
<Tardochi> sim
<Tardochi> deu o problema tanto pela ferramenta do ubuntu
<slipttees> qual modelo da placa de video?
<Tardochi> quanto baixar e instalar o driver direto
<Tardochi> 310M gforce
<slipttees> Tardochi: sistema todo atualizado?
<Tardochi> sim
<slipttees> Tardochi: 32 ou 64bit?
<Tardochi> 64
<slipttees> Tardochi: acho que você terá de usar a ultima versão do driver
<slipttees> Tardochi: essa versão 260.19.29
<Tardochi> slipttees, eu baixei a ultima versão do driver direto da Nvidia e continua com o mesmo problema
<Tardochi> fiz o processo ontem
<Tardochi> acontece isso apenas na  versão 10.10, nas anteriores e no Debian não tenho esse problema
<slipttees> Tardochi: =[
<Tardochi> e osso slipttees , mas resolvo, pegar com pasciência ler os logs e ir vendo o que falta
<Tardochi> mas meu medo é esse problema ser causado por alguma alteração na base feita pela canonnical
<Tardochi> se for lascou, vou ter que esperar um patch, ou descer a versão do ubuntu
<slipttees> pois é
<slipttees> to ficando doido aqui com o caps lock
<slipttees> invertido
<slipttees> :S
<Tardochi> Oo?
<slipttees> caps lock ligado minusculo e desligado maiusculo
<slipttees> :S
<slipttees> Tardochi: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=69789.0
<Tardochi> valeu slipttees vou dar uma boa olhada em casa e ir testando
<slipttees> =]
<slipttees> cada dia que passa piora as coisas
<slipttees> =]
<Eviscerador> bom dia
<Tardochi> fala Eviscerador
<Eviscerador> alguém aí teve problema com amsn
<Eviscerador> coloquei o ubuntu 10.10
<Eviscerador> não conectou +
<Eviscerador> alguém sabe o q pode ser?
<slipttees> Eviscerador: tentou com o empathy ?
<Mano_Chao> boa tarde galera!
<Eviscerador> vou tentar o pidgin tentei agora e deu erro tbm
<slipttees> dar um ping para o gateway.messenger.com
<slipttees> dar um ping para o gateway.messenger.hotmail.com
<Mano_Chao> Eviscerador, to pegano o bonde andando...
<Mano_Chao> vc tah tendo problemas com batepapo
<Eviscerador> isso
<Mano_Chao> que tipo de conexao vc tem???
<Mano_Chao> conecta atraves de wifi???
<Eviscerador> adsl
<Eviscerador> roteador
<Eviscerador> a net ta funcionando
<Eviscerador> não
<slipttees> Eviscerador: dns tá bão ai?
<Eviscerador> sim
<Mano_Chao> eu tive o mesmo problema com batepapo... e era a configuração de MTU do meu router...
<Eviscerador> tu usando um di-524
<slipttees> xiii
<Mano_Chao> por padrao eh 1500... e nao conectava nos batepapos... ae vi na net pra mudar pra 1492... e funfo firmeza
<slipttees> dlink
<slipttees> explicado
<slipttees> :-)
<Eviscerador> hahhahaha
<Daw> Opa, boa tarde a todos, gostaria de saber se alguém saberia me dizer um programa bom pra identificar badblocks. Gráfico de preferencia
<Mano_Chao> tenta mudar o MTU no seu router pra ver se vai dah certo
<Eviscerador> como eu mudo?
<slipttees> Eviscerador: seta o dns manual
<slipttees> opendns.org
<slipttees> ;-)
<Mano_Chao> acessa o router pelo navegador... como se fosse configurar normal....
<Mano_Chao> lah dentro vc encontra a opção
<Mano_Chao> nao conheço muito bem essa conf do seu modem
<Mano_Chao> slipttees, eh melhor ele setar o dns correto pra operadora e pro estado que ele tah
<slipttees> serp
<slipttees> será?
<slipttees> o da velox aqui nunca prestou =]
<slipttees> sempre usei opendns
<slipttees> bala aqui :D
<slipttees> nunca tive mais pro com net
<slipttees> :D
<Mano_Chao> aqui no parana soh uso os da brasiltelecom... 100%
<Mano_Chao> eh... eh uma alternativa....
<Mano_Chao> mas o MTU tb tem que ser verificado
<slipttees> OI velox - lixo
<slipttees> 1492 aqui
<slipttees> :D
<Eviscerador> mas no win funciona
<slipttees> Mano_Chao: velox é ruin, ping alto com perca
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkk
<Eviscerador> e na versão anterior tbm
<Eviscerador> do ubuntu
<slipttees> até o dns da google nos EUA é melhor que o da Oi velox
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> Eviscerador: nas configurações tem a opção de conectar atraves do metodo http
<slipttees> procura ai
<Eviscerador> já tentei
<slipttees> arrg
<slipttees> d=]~
<slipttees> Eviscerador: usa ebuddy
<Eviscerador> tentei todas as opções la
<slipttees> =]~
<Mano_Chao> slipttees, seu mtu tah correto
<slipttees> Eviscerador: rede tem servidor proxy?
<Eviscerador> não
<slipttees> hum =/
<Eviscerador> que porta vcs conectam  1863?
<slipttees> isso
<Eviscerador> quando eu dei ping ele só achou gateway.messenger.com
<Eviscerador> gateway.messenger.hotmail.com não achou
<slipttees> humm
<Eviscerador> vou tentar trocar perae
<slipttees> =]~
<zer0ne> Eviscerador: to no Debian Squeeze aqui e também tava dando uns problemas... o único messenger que funcionou foi o emesene
<Eviscerador> é
<Eviscerador> vou testar
<slip|lunch> idub: mané
<slip|lunch> idub: aew tio, perdido?
<slip|lunch> =]~
<idub> hahaa
<idub> que se ta fazendo aqui
<idub> seu negocio é dsdt
<slip|lunch> :-)
<idub> aqui é pra noob mano.
<slip|lunch> newbie
<idub> esse linux ta me deixando brabo hoje mano.
<slip|lunch> idub: qual a zica?
<slip|lunch> lubuntu?
<idub> tem um dispositivo usnb que mesmo tirando ele da porta o linux aidna acha que ele ta la
<slip|lunch> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<slip|lunch> usnb ou usb?
<idub> cheguei a deletar o arquivo dele em /dev
<slip|lunch> Muahhahahahahaha
<slip|lunch> ta brabo mermo =]
<idub> usb
<idub> o celular
<slip|lunch> humm
<idub> viadim..
<slip|lunch> aqui né casa da mão joana não carai
<slip|lunch> pode ofender ninquem não =]~
<idub> ontem tava normal.. hoje que começou essa putaria..
<idub> não citei nenhum nome..
<slip|lunch> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<idub> quem se sentiu ofendido é pq tem culpa
<slip|lunch> =/
<idub> ou não saiu doa rmario
<slip|lunch> tu desmontou o bagulho antes de remover?
<idub> internet de altissima velocida aqui.. 500Mb baixados em 12hs
<slipttees> idub: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<slipttees> ta no iraque?
<slipttees> ou no ceara?
<slipttees> :-)
<idub> ceara
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<idub> sliptess se não encontro o drive como vou desmontar ele
<idub> me explica uma coisa
<idub> o caminho dele eu sei pela pasta
<idub> /dev/bus/usb/001/004
<idub> deletei esse arquivo que o reconhece 004
<idub> mas a linah do lspci é essa ai
<idub> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0e8d:0003 MediaTek Inc. MT6227 phone
<idub> ta certo o caminho pra desmontar?
<idub> SLIPTESS ??
<slipttees> ver se tem algo
<slipttees> idub: vai em /media
<idub> slipttees
<idub> num é media mano
<idub> é usb
<slipttees> certo, vá em /media
<slipttees> veja se tem algo nele
<idub> apt e o cdrom
<slipttees> o phone ta ligado?
<slipttees> ubuntu idub ?
<idub> apt é uma pasta de outro hd
<idub> ele não monta cmo drive é um celular monta como modem, como teclado
<slipttees> dai, vou almoçar...volto logo
<idub> ubuntu
<Daw> Boa tarde a todos, alguém aí sabe como faço para consultar o histórico de atualizações?
<xGrind> Daw; usa qual versao do ubuntu?
<Daw> xGrind, ubuntu 10.10 32bits
<xGrind> Daw; olha na central de programas do ubuntu
<xGrind> la mostra
<Daw> xGrind, mesmo aquelas instaladas através do apt-get upgrade ou gerenciador de atualizações?
<xGrind> Daw; dai acho q nao mostra ;/
<Daw> xGrind, mostra sim, acabei de ver, eu só atualizo pelo apt, muitissimo obrigado
<xGrind> Daw; \o
<xGrind> Daw; tb atualizo pelo apt , mas esses dias tinha atualizaçao nova q nao foi nele.
<xGrind> dai tive q atualizar por modo grafico msm
<Daw> xGrind; como assim? pelo apt não apareceu a atualização e pelo gerenciador sim?
<xGrind> Daw; tipo acabei de instalar o xubuntu. e atualizei pelo terminal. dai atualizou o kernel pro 2.35.22 mais ou menos
<xGrind> e ainda apareceu atualização pra ele. só q pelo terminal nao ia . dai abri o gerenciador de atualizações e tive q atualizar por la
<xGrind> pro *.24
<Daw> xGrind, mas tem um comando apt-get dist-upgrade, será que não precisa usar ele pra atualizar o kernel?
<xGrind> acho q nao
<xGrind> Daw; mas de boa . xD
<Daw> xGrind, sim, mas é bom saber disso, usarei ambos métodos a partir de hoje \o
<xGrind> =]
<danielvaz> alguma garota afim de tc?
<adorilson> danielvaz, não.
 * danielvaz failed
<xGrind> kk
<Eviscerador> alguém sabe me dizer pra que serve   padsp antes do nome de um programa?
<nelio> Bom dia, algum pode me ajudar a acessar a pagina do banco do brasil pelo firefox? (informa que não foi possivel instalar o modulo de segurança) pede pra instalar o java
<datacrusher> nelio, vc ja foi no site da sun?
<nelio> nao
<datacrusher> http://www.java.com/pt_BR/download/
<nelio> mas esse já é pro ubuntu
<nelio> datacrusher, deu certinho obg!
<datacrusher> nelio, :D
<datacrusher> nelio, uname -a
<vanessa> ç
<vanessa> jjjjjjjjjj
<Patricia> ptl: usa ai no seu cliente de irc /exec -o uname -a
<danielvaz> :~
<danielvaz> oi Patricia =)
<Patricia> oi danielvaz
<danielvaz> trabalha com linux?
<Patricia> nao
<danielvaz> ok ;)
<Patricia> :)
<danielvaz> Patricia quer tc?
<Patricia> danielvaz: digita ai no seu cliente de irc /exec -o echo "\033[1;31;40m Teste"
<mateus> ...
<danielvaz> melhor nao :~
<Patricia> medroso
<Patricia>  Teste
<Patricia> vc nao vai ver ai o canal nao aceita cores :S
<danielvaz> Patricia: nao entendi
<Patricia> executa ai q vc vai entender :d
<danielvaz> em todo caso to no webchat
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> uhumm
<Patricia> sua ID 8f6beb20@
<Patricia> :P
<danielvaz> too complex for me
<slipttees> Boa tarde
<slipttees> alquem pode me dar uma luz
<slipttees> tenho um ubuntu server 8.04.2
<slipttees> a placa de rede eth1 da rede queimou
<danielvaz> hum
<slipttees> dai substitui por outra, fui no /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules e apaguei a linha referente a placa queimada
<slipttees> dai reiniciei o mesmo com a placa nova, dai subiu automatica as configurações...
<slipttees> o udev detectou a placa nova e jogou como eth1 e tudo uma maravilha
<slipttees> isso até eu não reiniciar o servidor... sempre que reinicio ele cria outra linha o 70-persistent-net.rules da mesma placa com outro mac adress e assim o dhcp num sobe nem f#$@#ndo
<slipttees> pro na placa ou alguma configuração?
<slipttees> tentei fazer um remendo no rc.local setando o mac andress mas num deu certo
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkk
<slipttees> quero ver a briga para ir comprar um placa de rede nova
<slipttees> :D
<danielvaz> humm
<slipttees> danielvaz: só sabe contar até humm ?
<slipttees> é....
<ra2011> olá pessoal
<ra2011> como faco para descobrir qual o device (usb) da minha web cam... consigo ver com o comando lsusb
<ra2011> mas preciso saber qual o device
<ra2011> o lsusb mostra: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 041e:4043 Creative Technology, Ltd
<ra2011> ??
<ghs> pq alguns cds e dvds o ubuntu nao le no mandriva le ?
<Tardochi> ghs,  talvez o formato como foi gravado, Isoe bla bla bla
<Patricia> se
<Patricia> se eu usar o comando audtool --playlist-advance ele vai pular a musica
<Patricia> pero
<Patricia> e para mostrar a musica q esteja em execução?
<Patricia> aalguem sabe?
<ra2011> oi, tem alguma forma de saber o device que esta associado a uma webcam usb? o comando lsusb mostra: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 041e:4043 Creative Technology, Ltd
<ra2011> usando Ubuntu MMkt
<licio> ra2011, no dmesg mostra
<licio> ra2011, ou no /var/log/messages
<Tardochi> te sim ra2011
<Tardochi> espera um min
<Tardochi> ra2011,  lsusb -d <id do lsusb> -v
<Tardochi> Bus 008 Device 003: ID 0c45:63e0 Microdia Sonix Integrated Webcam
<Tardochi> no meu casso é o 0c45bleblelbelbe
<Tardochi> da isso e veja as ultimas linhas
<Gusth> Olá, tive um problema no ubuntu 10.10, e não estava conseguindo acessar, pesquisando no google, achei um tutorial mandando eu instalar o grub. Instalei agora a tela inicial quando ligo o PC é uma tela preta que fica grub> , Como posso sair desta tela e iniciar o pc?
<Tardochi> um min Gusth
<Gusth> blz, vlw
<RxDx> como eu fecho o banshee?
<RxDx> estranho.. ele ta ocupando 150mb+ de ram
<RxDx> digo fecho sem dar kill
<Tardochi> Gusth,  http://planetadopinguim.blogspot.com/2010/08/organizando-o-grub2-na-familia-ubuntu.html
<Tardochi> RxDx, pode dar um killall -INT banshee que é pedir educadamente que o processo se feche
<Gusth> ty, vou ler já falo aqui ctg
<Gusth> Tardochi, eu devo iniciar o sistema pelo live cd e usar os comandos que ele fala?
<Tardochi> Gusth, http://www.uebbi.com/ubuntu-como-recriar-recuperar-o-grub/
<Gusth> Porque eu só estou tendo acesso a tela preta grub>   nem ao windows estou conseguindo acessar
<Tardochi> faz esse ultimo primeiro
<Tardochi> depois faz o update
<Gusth> certo
<ra2011> Tardochi, nao apareceu nada relevante
<Gusth> Tardochi, foi isso que eu tinha feito quando não estava conseguindo acessar o pc, agora eu vim parar nessa tela preta
<ra2011> Tardochi, olha um trecho final..   Usage Type   Data    wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes bInterval
<Tardochi> ja vejo ra2011
<ra2011> blza Tardochi
<Tardochi> ra2011, vc quer saber o device que mostra no lsub é da sua webcam?
<Tardochi> Gusth, eu fiz esses dois procedimentos, no segundo link que passei bootava apenas no linux, quando dei o updata apreceu os outros sistemas operacionais
<Tardochi> Gusth, se no teu caso mesmo fazendo o procedimento de voltar o grub e fica na tela preta tem que ver se foi foi feito corretamente, veja com calma se esta montando o dispostivo certo e afins, e vefique sueu particionamento
<Tardochi> ra2011, manda seu lsub
<barna> Tardochi, Gusth, isso ajuda? http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=14614.0
<Gusth> to achando que o jeito é formatar né. Eu consigo acessar pelo live cd os arquivos do win 7, mas não do ubuntu (meu ubuntu estava instalado dentro do win7) pelo wubi sabe, sabe como posso acessar os arquivos do ubuntu?,
<Tardochi> com certeza ajuda barna
<Gusth> Vou ver o link, obrigado pela ajuda
<barna> massa!
<barna> Gusth, usei o wubi no xp e vista, ele ficava em c:/ubuntu
<Tardochi> pessoal indo pra casa
<Tardochi> flw
<Gusth> Eu estava exatamente nesse site, fiz o primeiro procedimento e agora estou preso na tela preta.
<Gusth> Vlw tardochi!
<Gusth> barna eu acho o ubuntu nessa pasta mas não da pra ter acesso aos arquivos, da?
<barna> num sei, só instalei p/ testar e tirei!
<barna> como agora to usando o ubuntu como OS principal num usei o wubi!
<barna> mas imagino q de!
<Gusth> eu vou fazer isso tb, mas tava querendo recuperar os arquivos, nessa pasta que vc falou tem alguns arquivos do sistema parece
<Gusth> Mas não os arquivos que estavam no ubuntu =\
<barna> Gusth, posso tar falando besteira, mas talves, c:/ubuntu/home/SEU USUARIO!
<Gusth> Vou iniciar aqui pelo live cd novamente e ve se da certo
 * Patricia atualmente meu pc http://kgeek.tk/images/captura_de_tela-2.png
<skiing> Saudações... Alguém sabe porque no aMSN quando clico para mostrar as msgs offline que recebi, ele não mostra?
<nelio> alguem sabe informar qual programa substitui o BlazeDTV pois nao axei nenhuma versão para o Ububtu (tenho adaptador USB TV digital)
<barna> nelio, v se isso ajuda! http://dougsland.livejournal.com/103169.html
<datacrusher> falo negads
<SirAngels> slipky =D
<slipky> opa
<Gomex> OPa!
<Gomex> Alguém de campinas por ae?
<kridder> boa noite povo !
<marcos> boa
<Patricia> porncowboy entra ai #linux4fun
<Patricia> ops errei o comando
<Fisico> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<Fisico> !baixar
<YuriBokaleff6y13>  oi
<YuriBokaleff6y13>  blz man
<Fisico> ^^
<Kayowa> boa noite
<Tardochi> alguem aqu pra me ajudar com o Driver da Nvidia
<Tardochi> eu removi os driver nouveaux coloquei no black list
<Tardochi> instalei o driver da nvidia
<gbs> que revolta
<Tardochi> e como
<Tardochi> quando dou start
<Tardochi> não inicia
<gbs> start?
<Tardochi> /etc/init.d/gdm start
<gbs> qual placa de video é?
<Tardochi> gforce 310M
<gbs> interessante
<Tardochi> ou o gt218
<gbs> tenho uma 9100m e uma 335m
<gbs> só fiz instalar cara
<gbs> nem meti nouveaux na blacklist nao
<Tardochi> então no meu note, tenho uma GeForce 9300M GS  e normal de prima
<Tardochi> problema esta sendo no ubuntu 10.10
<gbs> a minha 335m é no ubuntu 10.10
<Tardochi> se eu tiver que descer a versão do ubuntu vai ser ...
<Tardochi> no log do xorg esta dando no screen found
<gbs> weird :P
<gbs> muda o nome do teu xorg.conf
<gbs> pra tipo, xorg.conf-
<gbs> e ve se funciona :p
<Tardochi> inicia mas na placa Intel
<Tardochi> sem aceleração gráfica
<gbs> ah, vc tem optimus?
<Tardochi> desculpe minha ignorancia mas como vejo se tenho o optimus prime aqui?
<gbs> aeuhauehae
<gbs> vc tem 2 placa de video
<gbs> intel e geforce
<Tardochi> sim
<gbs> isso é o optimus
<Tardochi> ó só
<Tardochi> uma coisa a mais :)
<gbs> meu 335m é só a 335m, sem a intel
<gbs> que notebook é?
<Tardochi> vostro 3300
<gbs> hmm
<gbs> eu sei de um asus que tem isso
<gbs> vou ver se acho aqui a solucao do cara
<Tardochi> faz isso pra mim, vou fazer comida ali
<Tardochi> mas vou estar olhando aqui se achar algo fala
<Tardochi> valeu gbs
<gbs> digita
<gbs> sudo su
<gbs> poe tua senha
<gbs> echo '\_SB.PCI0.PEG1.GFX0.DON' > /proc/acpi/call
<gbs> e tenta dar um start no gdm
<gbs> uma dia para você
<gbs> é procurar pelo nome do seu notebook seguido de 'ubuntu 10.10'
<gbs> no google, pra achar soluções mais próximas do teu problema
<Tardochi> procurei mas sempre tem um rabo de jacare
<Tardochi> exmpelo esse proc/acpi/call não existe
<gbs> nice
<gbs> auehauheaeu
<gbs> cara
<gbs> sabe quando o ubuntu detecta o hardware
<Tardochi> hum
<gbs> e pede pra instalar hardware proprietário?
<Tardochi> tentei também
<gbs> dá o mesmo?
<Tardochi> tentei tudo pelos patroes do ubuntu antes de fazer a maneira debian
<Tardochi> sim da o mesmo
<gbs> hmm
<gbs> po, não sei
<Tardochi> valeu gbs
<gbs> de boa
<Tardochi> mas vou dar mais uma pesquisada aqui
<Tardochi> mas antes fazer comida
<gbs> blz
<Tardochi> mesmo sendo aliciado aqui uahuaha
<Tardochi> valeu
#ubuntu-br 2011-01-06
<Noturno99> oi pessoal, tenho um notebook semp toshiba que possui uma placa realtek 8187b wifi que so funciona se estiver proximo ao roteador, alguem sabe como resolver isso?
<Noturno99> uso ubuntu 10.04
<Noturno99> alguem?
<hermano> como faço para montar minhas partições ntfs no xubuntu
<Munekhtew> hermano, já deu um procuradinha no google?
<hermano> ja nao consegui
<hermano> tentei pela ferramenta de config ntfs
<Munekhtew> que erro aparece?
<Barna> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/(partição) /(Diretorio de destino)
<Patricia> Ubuntu apache2 mod_rewrite comando 'sudo a2enmod rewrite' apenas isso?
<Patricia> para ativar
<hermano> Patricia,  qual comando uso para abrir meu computador?
<Patricia> uh?
<Patricia> xstart
<hermano> pelo alt + f2 Patrezze
<hermano> pelo alt + f2 Patricia
<Patricia> abrir como assim
<Patricia> ?
<Patricia> fazer o que mudar o que?
<hermano> enxergar como se fosse um explorer do windows
<hermano> meu computador
<Patricia> nautilus
<Patricia> achei a solução
<Patricia> sudo gedit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<Patricia> mudar essa linha 'Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews' ea debaixo
<Patricia> para
<Patricia> Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
<Patricia> AllowOverride All
<Patricia> o 9.10 nao precisava disso :S
<hermano> Patricia,  usa linux a um tempao em, ja uso mais de um ano e nao aprendi essas coisas ainda, deu certo aqui ;)
<Patricia> hermano: mmm
<Patricia> seria, explorar diretorios
<Patricia> srsr
<Patricia> :~~
<hermano> Patricia,  obrigado, vc trabalha nessa area ne?
<Patricia> nao
<Patricia> trabalho nao
<hermano> Patricia,  pow manda bem ehehheheh como vc aprendeu ?
<Patricia> mexendo
<gbs> :O
<Patricia> o que foi gbs ?
<hermano> Patricia,  tem orkut?
<Patricia> te tenho mas nao ligo para orkut nao
<Patricia> :S
<gbs> Patricia, nada, sou seu fã!
<gbs> :p
<Patricia> O.o
<Patricia> outra coisinha
<gbs> uaeuhae =D
<Patricia> pastas dentro do /var, para permitir q eu mude sem estar como sudo, com outras da certo, menos com a www, eu coloco com permisao escrita etc e ela volta para o ---
<hermano> Patricia,  manda teu link para eu te add ;)
<Patricia> patricia.canonical@gmail.com
<Patricia> esta nesse email ai
<Patricia> meu primeiro :P
<Patricia> essa pasta /var tinha  q ter outro nome, /problemar
<alanteixeira> oi Patricia
<alanteixeira> boa noite
<alanteixeira> pq tá tendo problemas com ela?
<Patricia> oi boa noite
<hermano> Patricia,  acho que ele ja era kkk, qualquer coisa o meu e http://www.orkut.com.br/Main#Profile?rl=mp&uid=3368137004972824024
<Patricia> simplesmente eu deixo as permisao e ela volta sozinha para as '---'
<Patricia> vai entender
<gbs> patricia
<gbs> e vc ta trocando permissão do /var porque?
<Patricia> para acessar o www sem ter q estar como sudo
<gbs> ls -lh www
<gbs> é nobody o dono?
<gbs> su -l nobody
<Patricia> estao todos como root e um como www-data
<gbs> ah sim
<gbs> enta su -l www-data =P
<Patricia> srsr
<Patricia> vai como gksu nautilus mesmo
<Patricia> srsrsrrssrsr
<Patricia> ixi ja começou,
<Patricia> debian
<Patricia> parece q tudo q sai disso para servidor nao presta
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> pedir ajuda para o pai :S
<gbs> ok dokie
<gbs> uma coisa que vc poderia fazer
<gbs> eh adicionar o seu usuario no grupo www-data
<gbs> daí acho que resolvia
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> prontinho
<gbs> q fizeste?
<Patricia> nao sei eu estava tomando agua
<Patricia> mas esta funcionando
<gbs> ------'
<Patricia> como deve
<Patricia> :)
<gbs> wtf
<gbs> nooo
<gbs> bom
<gbs> dxo ver la no server
<Patricia> oi?
<gbs> vou ver no meu server aqui
<gbs> como é
<Patricia> mmm ok
<gbs> é, lá eh travado tbm :p
<Patricia> ^^
<gbs> wtf
<gbs> um dos meus routers cairam
<gbs> erm rádio
<Patricia> ^^
<Demolidor> gbs, gabe?
<gbs> gabe wut?
<Patricia> gbs: como navegar na rede local por nomes?
<Patricia> nome do pc
<gbs> nomedopc.local
<Patricia> obrigada
<Patricia> genome so por causa do apache esta com 772,9mb usado de ram
<Patricia> ginome aparenta nao saber gerenciar memoria direito nao
<Patricia> ;s
<Guest73214> #1 SMP Tue Apr 7 22:45:07 Local time zone must be set--see zic m
<gbs> Patricia, agradece o serviço 'avahi' pelo nomedopc.local :p
<Guest73214> uia o /exec funciona ate no kopete
<Guest73214> gbs srsrrs
<Guest73214> 2.6.27.8
<Guest73214> Linux slax 2.6.27.8 #1 SMP Tue Apr 7 22:45:07 Local time zone must be set--see zic m i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2180  @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<Guest73214> ?D
<Guest73214> srrs
<Patricia> slax :)
<virtu> findalmente de desktop novo na casa da ame
<virtu> agora o ADSL da Brasil Telecom é uma coisa muito ruim
<virtu> =(
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> aff to precisando instalar o ubuntu-restricted-extras e o vlc e o repositorio universe ta faltando alguns pacotes
<Paulo_Carvalho> alguem vivo?
<victor1903> ola pessoal preciso de uma aplicativo para converter videos rmvb para avi
<xGrind> victor1903; calmae
<xGrind> victor1903; winff
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install winff
<victor1903> xGrind como procedo jah tenho instalado
<victor1903> ??
<xGrind> faz tempo q nao uso ele. calmae
<xGrind> victor1903; ta com ele instalado ja?
<victor1903> xGrind sim sim
<victor1903> xGrind hey axo q jah estou conseguindo converter...
<victor1903> xGrind valew
<xGrind> \o
<xGrind> é simples
<xGrind> fui
<Mano_Chao> bom dia galera!
<italocura> BUENOS DIAS
<Patricia> Buenos dias muchachos
<Patricia> eita
<Patricia> o gnome nao sabe gerenciar a memoria direito
<Patricia> e nao sabe gerenciar as atulizações
<Patricia> atualização
<Patricia> nao tenho evolution, nao uso tirei por completo
<Patricia> mas olha atualizações para ele
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Patricia> evolution-plugins, libevolution, evolution-cammon, etc
<Patricia> ah e accho que deveriam tirar o gtk-windows-decoration
<YuriBokaleff22y5>  oi
<Patricia> YuriBokaleff22y5 oi cara de boi kkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> srsr
<YuriBokaleff22y5>  blz man
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> Bom dia a todos
<Patricia> bom dia
<slipttees> Patricia: d=]~
<W3b3r_> Fala pessoal
<W3b3r_> Estava eu atualizando o ubuntu
<W3b3r_> e caiu a luz no meio da instalação
<Patricia> é so continuar
<alessandro_> putz
<alessandro_> que azar velho
<Patricia> :~
<W3b3r_> agora quando o ubuntu inicia e chega na tela de login do GDM, o sistema congela
<W3b3r_> =X
<Patricia> O.o
<Patricia> entra como root e manda sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<W3b3r_> como?
<W3b3r_> =\
<Patricia> boot > E > mode recover > DPKG
<Patricia> :)
<W3b3r_> tb trava
<Patricia> e ou shift
<W3b3r_> não chega na tela
<W3b3r_> chega numa parte
<Patricia> de BOOT no pc
<W3b3r_> e não vai mais
<Patricia> isso é antes do grup
<Patricia> grub
<W3b3r_> sim
<W3b3r_> shift é para abrir o grub
<Patricia> grub depois o gdm
<W3b3r_> ai eu selecione Recovery Mode
<W3b3r_> seleciono*
<Patricia> sim
<W3b3r_> inclusive testei com todos os kerneis que estavam na listagem do grub
<W3b3r_> e nada
<W3b3r_> acho que posso resolver com um chroot né?
<W3b3r_> coloco um live e acesso a instalação com chroot
<Patricia> eu acho melhor voce recuperar pelo dpkg
<W3b3r_> por isso
<Patricia> remove o gddm e instala d novo
<W3b3r_> vou dar chroot
<W3b3r_> pra ai poder conseguir usar o dpkg
<W3b3r_> a inicialização com recovery mode não retorna shell/menu
<W3b3r_> ele para antes
<W3b3r_> sem apresentar nenhum erro
<W3b3r_> aparentemente
<slipttees> W3b3r_:  dpkg -configure -a
<slipttees> W3b3r_: pacotes ficaram há instalar
<slipttees> dpkg --configure -a
<W3b3r_> to ligado
<slipttees> liga o pc, press shift, na tela do grub selecione (recovery mode)
<slipttees> só executar o dpkg --configure -a
<slipttees> na tela, selecione, sheel como root
<slipttees> gdm pode ter ficado quebrado ou pre-configurado, dai num ta subindo  d=]~
<Patricia> ele trava slipttees
<slipttees> humm =/
<slipttees> trava no boot?
<Patricia> quando aparece a tela do gdm
<Patricia> pode ser o COMPIZ
<Patricia> srrsrs
<slipttees> kkkkk, mas no mode recovery, falei pra selecionar o sheel como root
<slipttees> nem gdm nem compiz é carregado, ou estou enganado?
<Patricia> nao vc entendeu errado
<Patricia> deixa para la
<Patricia> <slipttees> gdm pode ter ficado quebrado ou pre-configurado, dai num ta subindo  d=]~
<slipttees> humm
<Patricia> se ele nao esta subindo ele nao travaria
<Patricia> so isso
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> pq nao ia ser exibido
<slipttees> Patricia: tenta iniciar usando xforcevesa ou nomodeset e ver se o gdm trava
<slipttees> =]
<Patricia> para travar tem q exibir
<Patricia> vc leu ne? W3b3r_
<slipttees> Patricia: então ta exibindo e travando?
<slipttees> tenta entrar na linah do kernel - quiet splash xforcevesa nomodeset
<Patricia> sim seria isso que acontecce no pc do W3b3r_
<slipttees> humm
<W3b3r_> então
<W3b3r_> no recovery mode
<W3b3r_> nao chega a aparecer o menu
<W3b3r_> pra selecionar "shell como root"
<W3b3r_> ele travava antes
<W3b3r_> mas já consegui arrumar pessoal
<W3b3r_> coloquei o Live
<W3b3r_> fiz um chroot
<W3b3r_> e rodei o "dpkg --configure -a"
<W3b3r_> foi que é uma beleza :D
<Patricia> !%
<emerick> bom dia! alguém poderia me passar qual é o c omando  no termial q se usa para desistalar determinado programa?
<crimeboy> sudo apt-get remove --purge programa
<emerick> valeu crimeboy!
<lucassmagal> olá pessoal
<lucassmagal> uma amiga atualizou o ubuntu dela e o tema ficou desconfigurado
<lucassmagal> a borda ficou normal (ambiance), mas o resto... ficou parecendo Win95
<lucassmagal> alguem saberia dizer como resolver?
<|kaleo|> oi
<|kaleo|> preciso de ajuda
<|kaleo|> Barna, pode me ajudar?
<|kaleo|> alguem pode me ajudar?
<|kaleo|> problemas com o meu monitor
<|kaleo|> aff
<Barna> !comoperguntar
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'comoperguntar' not found
<Barna> !perguntar
<ubottu-br> Por favor, não pergunte se você pode fazer uma pergunta, simplesmente pergunte! - Tudo em uma linha, se possível, para que as pessoas possam facilmente entender sua dúvida. Se alguém souber a resposta e não estiver ocupado, muito provavelmente irá responder. :) Para dicas, veja http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/ComoPerguntar
<|kaleo|> !comandos
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'comandos' not found
<Barna> |kaleo|, manda a pergunta, se alguem souber vai lhe responder!
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<|kaleo|> problemas com o monitor
<|kaleo|> Barna, valeu mano
<Barna> d boas!
<Barna> então vai la, fala qual o problema vc esta tendo com o seu monitor!
<|kaleo|> aqui pode offtopico?
<peregrinator_six> não
<|kaleo|> ops
<peregrinator_six> |kaleo|, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<|kaleo|> desculpe
<Barna> bom dia peregrinator_six!
<peregrinator_six> Barna, não seria boa tarde já não...?! :P
<|kaleo|> peregrinator_six, ok mano
<Barna> é vero!
<peregrinator_six> |kaleo|, estamos lhe esperando lá no off, vai lá... :)
<|kaleo|> problemas com o meu monitor pessoal...alguem pode me dar uma força?
<peregrinator_six> se vc falar o que é...!?
<Barna> |kaleo|, se eu não souber o q ta rolando com o seu monitor, como q eu vou poder te ajudar????
<|kaleo|> rs
<|kaleo|> certo
<|kaleo|> meu monitor fica com interferencia e nao consigo achar o menu xorg
<peregrinator_six> o que tem a ver interferencia com o xorg...?!
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<|kaleo|> um amigo disse que é por la que config o monitor
<slipttees> peregrinator_six: tenso
<slipttees> :-)
<crimeboy> peregrinator_six: mudou de evangelho?
<slipttees> |kaleo|: ta falando da frequencia, hsync vsync =]
<|kaleo|> slipttees, interferencia mano na tela
<slipttees> |kaleo|: pode ser a frenquencia errado veio
<|kaleo|> slipttees, ja troquei mas nao funfa
<slipttees> |kaleo|: qual é seu video e monitor?
<|kaleo|> slipttees, outro disse que tenho de configurar manualmente
<|kaleo|> e video
<slipttees> sim cara, mas qual é o video (modelo)
<|kaleo|> lg
<slipttees> |kaleo|: lspci | grep VGA 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<slipttees> pior que o meu não existe, e esta funcionando :D
<peregrinator_six> |kaleo|, pvt
<slipttees> 1440x900@60x24
<slipttees> :D
<crimeboy> iczto non eczizt
<slipttees> crimeboy: ??
<crimeboy> supernatural devices
<kaleo_> cai
<peregrinator_six> kaleo_, tá bravo está carniça em...?! :S
<kaleo_> kkkkkkkkk
<kaleo_> como configuro meu monitor corretamente?
<Sheilong> hello alll
<slipttees> |kaleo|: entra com o xforcevesa e ver se resolve
<slipttees> Sheilong: portuquese brasilian only, english goin #ubuntu
<Sheilong> slipttees:  iam portuguese
<paulabainha_cel> ola pessoal... Preciso de uma ajuda pra configurar um 3g da oi no note... Alguem pode me ajudar?
<Sheilong> estou com problemas no ubuntu
<slipttees> Sheilong: kkkkkkkkkk
<slipttees> =]
<slipttees> todos temos =]
<Sheilong> meu som não funciona, e quando eu vou atualizar para para a ultima versao do sistema ele para uma parte la
<Sheilong> eu instalei o ubuntu 10.1
<Sheilong> ja usei  distribuiçoes como gentoo slackware e sabayon
<Sheilong> uname -na
<Sheilong> Linux felipe-desktop 2.6.31-22-generic #70-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 1 23:51:13 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<|kaleo|> slipttees, onde digito isso mano...xforcevesa
<slipttees> |kaleo|: grub
<slipttees> press shit no boot
<Sheilong> alguem pode me ajudar quanto a atualizaçao do sistema ?
<slipttees> edita a linha do kernel  -  ...  quiet splash  xforcevesa
<slipttees> crtl+x para dar o boot
<Sheilong> aahah que legal
<Sheilong> eu sou invisivel
<Sheilong> kk
<slip|Almoco> Volto logo
<|kaleo|> hum
<Sheilong> alguem ai me ajuda?
<|kaleo|> Sheilong, desculpe mano...tbm com problemas
<Sheilong>  |kaleo|  sim
<emerick> boa tarde!
<emerick> alguém aki usa o claws mail?
<Patricia> (Y)
<Patricia> sim emerick
<Sheilong> video no youtube nem carrega
<Patricia> otimo ele :)
<paulabainha_cel> guys, help com 3g? Nao reconhece o modem... Ja tentei criar manualmente a conexao e tb nao rolou
<emerick> patricia
<Patricia> otimo ele :)
<Patricia> !%
<emerick> eu to querendo usar ele, mas como sou leigo ainda no ubuntu eu queria configurar minha conta do msn
<Patricia> emerick:  :)
<Patricia> é so adicionar o pop3.live.com e o smtp.live.com
<Patricia> portas padrao, segurança TLS
<Patricia> :)
<emerick> blz.. caso eu me enroscar entro em contato contigo ok
<Patricia> ok
<Patricia> :)
<emerick> uma dúvida
<Patricia> agora vou reclamar com minha prestadora telefonica
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> sim
<emerick> essa terminação live
<crimeboy> paulabainha: #linux4fun
<Patricia> www.live.com
<emerick> serve tanto pra alguem@hotmail.com e para alguem@msn.com
<Patricia> sim
<Patricia> é o mesmo :P
<emerick> ok
<Patricia> vou ligar na operadora ate ja
<crimeboy> paulabainha: la vc pode achar a resposta
<paulabainha> Ok, valeu, crimeboy
<licensed`> alguem saca de gpg? queria saber se eu reinstalar o ubuntu mantendo o /home minha chave permanece a mesma
<emerick> patricia
<emerick> confirmo o ssl?
<Patricia> sim
<Patricia> pop3 ssl
<emerick> ok
<Patricia> smtp utilizar comando STARTTLS
<emerick> ahhh blz
<emerick> e o negócio de arkivo
<emerick> tem q digitar algo?
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!
<Patricia> oi?
<Patricia> arkivo?
<emerick> certificado do ssl?
<Patricia> deixa em branco
<Patricia> nao esqueça de preencher em 'Enviar' com seu e-mail e senha
<Patricia> se nao nao vai enviar
<Patricia> :P
<emerick> ok e em smtp efetuo a autentificação?
<Patricia> sim
<Patricia> netodo de autenticação 'automatico'
<nokx> como resolvo esse problema?
<nokx> O comando testparm do Samba retornou erro 1: Loaded smb config files from --parameter-name=usershare allow guests
<nokx> lp_load: refreshing parameters from --parameter-name=usershare allow guests
<nokx> params.c:OpenConfFile() - Unable to open configuration file "--parameter-name=usershare allow guests":
<virtu> e ae
<nokx> gente, manual do samba
<nokx> como eu compartilho pastas no ubuntu
<nokx> q coisa dificil de fazer
<crimeboy> nokx: use um tutorial
<nokx> cara, help
<nokx> help
<nokx> onde tem tutorial
<crimeboy> nokx: o do marimoto
<nokx> morimoto, eh mesmo
<nokx> valew, crimeboy
<licensed`> alguem sabe manipular chaves gpg? quero usar a minha do desk aqui no note
 * Patricia retira o modo de operadora a gbs 
<Patricia> :P
<Sheilong> audio aqui no ubuntu nao funciona e resolcao de teela so tem 832/600ealgguma coisa
<Sheilong> alguem pode ajudar?
<slipttees> Sheilong: repida a pergunta, tendi nada =] audio aqui...teela so tem 832/600ealguma.... ????????
<slipttees> :-)
<slipttees> finalmente o rhythmbox ta rodando musicas no ipod direto, sem ter que mostra o caminha da pasta d=]~
<Sheilong> slipttees:  deixa carea
<Sheilong> vou tirar o ubuntu
<Sheilong> vou por uma distro que eu ja usei durante um tempo
<slipttees> Sheilong: oxi, cheguei agora, só pedi para reformular a pergunta, realmente não entendi
<Sheilong> slipttees:  eu sei
<Sheilong> eu nao tava conseguindo atualizar o ubuntu
<Sheilong> agora eu consegui
<Sheilong> o outro probglema e o som que nao funciona
<Sheilong> o outro problemaa e a resolucao de tela que ruim e eu nao consigo melhoraa -la e sovai ficandocada vez maior
<slipttees> Sheilong: vamos lá, ubuntu 10.10 certo?
<Sheilong> slipttees:  9.10
<slipttees> Muahhahaha
<Sheilong> mas nao atualizei totalmente pro 10.10
<slipttees> Sheilong: melhor fazer uma install limpa do 10.10 mano
<slipttees> updade de versão nem sempre ficam como a gente deseja =]~
<Sheilong> slipttees:  entendi
<Sheilong> mas antes de fazer o update eu ja tava com esses problema
<Sheilong> s
<slipttees> Sheilong: provavelmente seram resolvidos no 10.10
<Sheilong> bom vou instalar minha distro principl nessa maquina se rodar lento, eu vou baixar o ultimo ubuntu e vou instalar a qui
<slipttees> =-)
<slipttees> Sheilong: vai direto pro ubuntu 10.10
<slipttees> garanto que vai rodar tudo
<Sheilong> blz
<slipttees> Sheilong: sabe me dizer qual é o modelo do seu video e som ?
<Sheilong> sei
<slipttees> lspci | grep VGA
<Sheilong> slipttees:  cara
<slipttees> lspci | grep Audio
<Sheilong> pq o xorg.conf nao existe aqui no diretorio
<Sheilong> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9] (rev 01)
<slipttees> Sheilong: xorg novo tem isso, mas basta criar um
<Sheilong> 04:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<slipttees> hum, não roudou com o openchrome?
<Sheilong> nao sei o que e opencrome
<slipttees> driver para sua VGA chrome 9
<Sheilong> olha talves seje meu monitor
<Sheilong> mas ta estranho
<slipttees> então, tenta o com ubuntu 10.10, deve rodar out the box o video e som
<Sheilong> pq comeca com 832/60e alguma coisa pra baixo
<slipttees> 800x600
<Sheilong> slipttees:  ta bom...
<Sheilong> slipttees:  nao compensa fazer a atualizacao por auqi
<Sheilong> slipttees:  nao cara
<Sheilong> e 832/600 e alguma coisa que nao lembro
<slipttees> widescreen o monitoR?
<slipttees> Sheilong: compensa não, tu ai baixar uns 370MB ou mais de pacotes, melhor baixar a iso e fazer uma install limpa
<Sheilong> cara e um monitar da itautec
<slipttees> backup de seus arquivos...
<Sheilong> spli vou fazer isso
<Sheilong> vou testar uma distro auqi
<Sheilong> e vou baixar o cd do ubuntu na minha maquina
<Sheilong> slipttees:  cara eu quero baixar o ubuntu com kde
<Sheilong> seria o kubuntu ?
<slipttees> kubuntu
<Sheilong> legal
<slipttees> kubuntu.org
<Sheilong> slipttees: legal
<slipttees> kde sucks
<slipttees> :-)
<Sheilong> eu instalei o kde aqui
<slipttees> gnome r0x
<slipttees> :D
<Sheilong> kkk
<Sheilong> gnome e
<slipttees> gnome pra homem
<Sheilong> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<slipttees> kde pra duvidosos
<slipttees> :-)
<Sheilong> slipttees: nada
<slipttees> :-p
<Sheilong> ja usei varias
<Sheilong> fvmcruistal
<Sheilong> blackbix
<Sheilong> openbox
<Sheilong> fluxbox
<Sheilong> e17
<Sheilong> e17
<Sheilong> e16
<slipttees> blanes usou?
<Sheilong> almartz:  nao
<Sheilong> nem conheco
<Sheilong> e rox
<slipttees> Sheilong: http://www.blanes.com.br/html/desktop-screenshots.html
<slipttees> :-)
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<slipttees> Sheilong: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<Sheilong> slipky:  kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Sheilong> ruindows
<Sheilong> kkk
<Sheilong> slipttees: vou pra outra maquina baixiar o kubuntu ai ja entro no irc den novo
<sheilong> slipttees: me passa o link do kubuntu ai
<sheilong> eu vou baixar
<Nilodanx52> boa tarde_!!!
<d70> boa tarde
<slipttees> sheilong: kubuntu.org
<sheilong> slipttees:  agora que voce me passa o link
<sheilong> ja baxeio mais de 60 %
<sheilong> kkkkkk
<sheilong> ops
<sheilong> 54 %
<slipttees> sheilong: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/
<slipttees> Opa
<slipttees> alguem sabe arruma problemas de video no totem
<slipttees> o video só abre em tela cheia
<slipttees> janela fica cortando o video
<slipttees> como se não "redimensionar" junto a jenala do totem
<slipttees> =/
<rogerio> alguem sabe me dizer se existe um gereciador de upload para o ubuntu
<slipttees> =]~
<crimeboy> rogerio: tucan
<slipttees> crimeboy: pode me ajudar com o totem?
<crimeboy> nao conheco o totem
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<slipttees> tá bom d=]~
<rogerio> ele só faz download!
<crimeboy> slipttees: use o mplayer
<slipttees> crimeboy: gosto do totem
<slipttees> =]
<rogerio> preciso de um que faz Upload
<crimeboy> um dos melhores programas ja feitos pro linux
<crimeboy> rogerio: curl
<crimeboy> mplayer eh usado em cinemas
<slipttees> sim, não sou dono de cinema...só quero assistir filmes no totem
<Paulo_Carvalho> oi
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguém ai sabe como posso sugerir uma melhora no sistema de atualização do sistema  e instalação de programas :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> na questão de servidores deles
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> vou postar a sugestão que dei no orkut aqui também
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> http://www.orkut.com.br/Main#CommMsgs?cmm=463106&tid=5558719783153535068
<crimeboy> vc quer fazer uma melhora?
<crimeboy> Cesar_Augusto_W7: se cadastre no launchpad.net
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> crimeboy:  já tenho um cadastro lá :D
<crimeboy> eh uma burocracia tremenda
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eles podiam fazer um scripteles podiam fazer um script , adicionar um script ao programa para verificar se o servidor está no ar e mudar automaticamente caso estivesse fora .
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> .
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Devia vir por padrão assim e na primeira vez que nós abrissemos ou fossemos atualizar ele pergunta-se se queriamos desativar está opção .
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> .
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Estava pensando nisto está semana mesmo .
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> .
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Eu acho que é neste tipo de coisa que a canonical devia se focar .
<crimeboy> entao boa sorte, no blueprint e brainstorm
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> bah
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu só queria que eles adicionassem a função de procurar se o server está offline e muda-se
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois os noobs sempre estão tendo problema com isto no ubuntu
<crimeboy> que server?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> crimeboy:
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> sabe quando a gente vai instalar um programa
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ou atualizar
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ele pega os arquivos de um servidor , tá
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas se ele está fora do ar
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> dá um erro
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tipo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Err http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe libopenjpeg2 i386 1.3+dfsg-4
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> 404 Not Found
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> dai , para evitar isto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois teria que mudar a configuração
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> para usar um outro servidor
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu acho que seria muito melhor
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> se o próprio já testa-se antes se o servidor está online
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e senão estivesse muda-se
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e para evitar problemas , podiam na primeira execução perguntar se a pessoa gostaria que ele fizesse isto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> desta maneira
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e como disse , acho que é neste tipo de coisa que a canonical devia se focar
<crimeboy> Cesar_Augusto_W7: acho que o argumento nao eh forte o suficiente pra justificar essa mudança
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> crimeboy:  como não ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkkkkkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas isto é um problema
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e é algo que pode ser melhorado
<crimeboy> se o servidor esta fora do ar ele avisa com o 404
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> então desisto mesmo , pois o jeito é deixar se ferrarem com o ubuntu , mas isto é algo tri util para usuário
<Nilodanx52> aaaa
<crimeboy> isso nao basta?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas crimeboy
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> claro que avisa
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas devia mudar automático , pois o usuário comum não sabe mexer em nada bem dizer
<Nilodanx52> deb-ian pra configurar -o dn-s e o dhc-p server é hor-rivell
<Nilodanx52> aaaa
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e não tem porque avisar e não mudar , já que é banal uma mudança destas , no meu ver
<crimeboy> Cesar_Augusto_W7: seria mais saudavel transformar os usuarios em pessoas mais instruidas nao?
<crimeboy> mas entendo o que vc quer dizer
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> crimeboy:  sim , também acho legal ensina
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ensinar
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas isto é até mais prático
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> para qualquer um
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> crimeboy:  sim
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o custo é que vai demorar mais uma operação destas :P
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> lógico
<crimeboy> Cesar_Augusto_W7: da proxima se um usuario tiver essa dificuldade tu da esse comando pra ele: sudo sed -i 's/br.//' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas está mudança deveria ser feita apenas na versão desktop , no meu ver
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois servidor é para quem sabe mesmo :D
<crimeboy> isso vai deixar os servers no ar, esses problemas geramente atingem os servers brasileiros
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> sim crimeboy , mas é para evitar do cara ter que fazer qualquer coisa
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois isto poderia ser evitado
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e não entendo o porque não o é
<crimeboy> Cesar_Augusto_W7: eu ja tentei fazer mudanças no ubuntu mas eh muito dificil, eu ja desisti a muito tempo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pisss crimeboy
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> fala sério , vai dizer
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> bah eu nem to usando ele bem dizer
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> estou usando ele mais em máquina virtual agora
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois cansei de ter que arrumar as coisas
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e ficar catando tutorial para ele
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e lendo e lendo e lendo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu gosto de ler , mas não para coisas banais que já deviam esta funcionando
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tipo está que estou propondo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> apesar que está que estou propondo não é logicamente problema para mim
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas ... acho que é um ponto onde devia e podia facilmente ser melhorado o sistema
<Patricia> qual o cliente de IRC padrao do lxde existe?
<crimeboy> nenhum ambiente tem um cliente padrao
<crimeboy> de irc
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Patricia:  eu uso o Pidgin no ubuntu gnome e no windows também
<Patricia> nao
<Patricia> eque eu queria saber qual éo do lxde
<crimeboy> Patricia: o lxde mal mal eh um de
<crimeboy> vai querer que ele tenha um cliente proprio de irc
<kleber> ola
<crimeboy> Patricia: use o irssi, é o que mais combina com a filosofia dele
<kleber> estou com problemas com APache+PHP
<crimeboy> ser leve e simples
<Patricia> mmm
<kleber> eu instalei o php e quando eu acesso o TESTE.PHP ele faz download
<kleber> como resolvo isso
<Patricia> mmmm
<Patricia> eu sempre instalo por isso http://celsocrivelaro.wordpress.com/2007/11/08/instalando-apache-php-mysql-no-ubuntu-linux/
<Patricia> e nao da esse tipo de erro nal
<Patricia> acho q esta faltando algum arquivo
<Patricia> ou entao
<Patricia> reinicia o apache
<Patricia> sudo service apache2 restart
<kleber> eu acesso localhost/teste.php ai era para mostrar meu PHP e não mostra ele faz download do arquivo
<Patricia> eu sei
<Patricia> reinicia o apache
<kleber> ja reiniciei
<Patricia> entao
<Patricia> sudo nano /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Patricia> vai no fim e adiciona isso
<Patricia> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<kleber> vou dar stop e start para ver
<kleber> eu to colocando meu script teste.php na pasta /var/www
<Patricia> edita o apache2.conf
<Patricia> salva e reinicia o apache
<Patricia> e eu sei q vc esta colocando no www
<Patricia> ja passei por isso
<kleber> ai criei um arquivo HTML e funciono
<kleber> vo tenta cria outro php
<Patricia> G-suis
<mactimes> kleber, Posso ajudar?
<Patricia> sudo nano /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Patricia> vai no fim e adiciona isso
<Patricia> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<kleber> ai deu certo
<kleber> Obrigado patricia
<mactimes> kleber, Patricia Não é uma boa solução.  Deve editar os mime types
<kleber> mactimes, Obrigado ja resolvi aki
<Patricia> srrs
<Patricia> deu certo mesmo?
<Patricia> mactimes: ?
<kleber> Tipo não fis oq vc falo patricia
<kleber> eu apenas limpei todo conteudo da pasta
<Patricia> mmm
<kleber> www
<Patricia> ubuntu jaunty ou o koala?
<kleber> ai depois eu criei os arquivos PHP e HTML novamente
<Patricia> kleber: qual ea versao do seu ubuntu?
<Patricia> mmm
<kleber> ai stopei e startei o apache
<kleber> meu é o 10.10
<kleber> Ubuntu 10.10
<Patricia> mmm
<kleber> é que ta no Cd
<kleber> rsrsrsrsrsrsrsrs
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> estranho isso
<Patricia> nao erra para o 10.10 fazer isso
<kleber> agora posso trabalhar com o opencart
<Patricia> mas tudo bem :P
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> opencart nao gostei del :(
<Patricia> *dele
<Patricia> prestashop lindo :D
<kleber> eu trabalho com ele tem um pessoal aki na empresa fazendo um software para ele
<Patricia> legal
<Patricia> boa sorte :D
<kleber> tipo vc cadastra produto no programa usa ele na loja emite nota fiscal ele da baixa do bando de dados do opencart
<Patricia> O.o
<Patricia> D+
<kleber> não precisa usar o admin do opencart usa tudo pelo software
<Patricia> nossa
<Patricia> isso é otimo
<Patricia> vai estar disponivel para download?
<Patricia> :P
<kleber> muito loko ... só espero que coloquem na licença GNU
<Patricia> :)
<kleber> não sei ... se vão privatisa ou Libera
<Patricia> mmm
<kleber> vai ter reunião sabado para decidir isso!
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> vai ser privado :(
<kleber> axo que não a empresa toda toda mesmooooo 110%  software livre
<Patricia> mmm
<kleber> se eles usufluem do software livre tem mais que obrigação de colaborar vc não axa
<Patricia> uhumm
<kleber> vou indo la muito obrigado a todos
<Patricia> :)
<marvel> oi patricia :) boa tarde
<Patricia> marvel: ola boa tarde :)
<marvel> patricia quanto tempo usa ubuntu ?
<Patricia> Qui Jan  6 16:41:54 AMST 2011
<Patricia> 1 ano e 11 dia
<kleber> oLa vortei
<kleber> como eu instalo dependencias do Php tipo
<kleber> curl, GD
<kleber> alguem sabe?
<Patricia> sudo apt-get install curl libcurl3 libcurl3-dev php5-curl
<Patricia> acho q é so isso
<Patricia> e depois reiniciar o apache
<Patricia> marvel e vc usa a quanto tempo?
<marvel> eu usso linux deste 2005 mas assim  eu nunca para com uma distro certo eu to sempre mudando
<kleber> vc é um anju rsrsrsrsrsrsrs
<kleber> falta a GD só
<marvel> ja usei fedora fiquei um tempo ai depois usei mandriva etc..
<Patricia> php5-gd
<marvel> e vc patricia trabalha na area de T.I
<Patricia> NAO
<Patricia> ops
<Patricia> srrs
<Patricia> nao
<Patricia> kleber mas o GD aki ja vem ativado etc
<Patricia> ue :S
<marvel> trabalha de que praticia
<Patricia> em nada :P
<marvel> que legal :D
<marvel> faz nada ?patricia  itao voçê estuda
<Patricia> sim
<marvel> que periodo ?
<Patricia> atarde
<Patricia> kleber vc notou q o opencart é bem parecido com o magento o dashboard
<kleber> sim ... ja ouvi o pessoal comenta
<kleber> Patricia, eu nunca trabalhei com magento
<Patricia> mmm
<kleber> Patricia, é assim eu não sou da area de desenvolvimento eu sou de infra mais eu gosto de programa .... por isso que to de folga hj fiko fuçando
<kleber> Patricia, coisa de loko .... hUAHuHA
<Patricia> kkkk
<kleber> Patricia, eu estudei e foquei carreira na infra e Hobe na programação
<Patricia> entendo
<kleber> Patricia, eu tenho um arduino aqui que apaga as luzes da casa com o controle da tv agora vou tenta cria um script php para ver se concigo apaga as luzes do meu Ubuntu
<Patricia> :P
<kleber> coisa de nerd HUAHuHAuhUA
<Patricia> srsrsr coisa normal
<YuriBokaleff6y63>  oi
<YuriBokaleff6y63>  blz man
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<sistematico> Que pessoal mais quieto.
<administrador> oi
<Rubem> Servidor Ubuntu tá fora do ar ?
<Patricia> Rubem http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ online
#ubuntu-br 2011-01-07
<Rubem> OK Patricia
<administrador> rubem
<administrador> alguém na sala
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter,
<YuriBokaleff6y63>  oi
<YuriBokaleff6y63>  blz man
<diego39> peregrinator
<EngSkeeter> fala peregrinator_six
<EngSkeeter> blz?
<EngSkeeter> nem tava no pc, tava vendo um filme na tv peregrinator_six
<renebarbosa> olá meninos, meninas e ElDeablo
<liberie> dia
<Bruno> Bom dia a todos
<Guest27588> preciso de uma regra iptables que realmente não deixe o Nmap scanear as portas abertas e listadas no meu servidor
<rickwap> bom dia pessoal
<rickwap> tem alguem ai que perceba de webdisgner especificamente o joomla?
<edenc> e cross-postar é feio
<Infernius[BR]> bom dia a todos..
<thls> hello world
<Infernius[BR]> echo("Hello, World");
<Infernius[BR]> kkkkkkk
<thls> printf("Hello World\n");
<Infernius[BR]> kkkkkk
<thls> echo "Hello World";
<thls> document.write("Hello World");
<thls> ;P
<Infernius[BR]> ? "Hello, World"
<Infernius[BR]> basic
<Infernius[BR]> kkkk
<Infernius[BR]> zzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZzzzzz
<Patricia> Bom ddia
<alessandro_> bom dia
<Roud-rik> bom dia
<Dartanhan> O silêncio é o ponto inicial da vida!
<YuriBokaleff4y80>  oi
<YuriBokaleff4y80>  blz man
<datacrusher> galeiris, mesmo o 10.04 sendo lts, toda vz que eu falo pra alguem vir pedir ajuda pra alguma coisa relativa ao 3g a sugestao sempre é "atualize pro 10.10" isso não é bizarro considerando que o 04 seria pra suporte a longo prazo?
<psacoutinho> alguém por favor poderia me informar um cliente bittorrent ao nivel do utorrent para linux...estou utilizando o azerues mais a taxa de download e muito baixa..
<adriano> Olá... alguém aqui de curitiba..?
<cobbra> ...
<Altair> #ubuntu-br
<Altair> join #ubuntu-br
<Altair> list
<Altair> ls
<Altair> \lsit
<Altair> \list
<virtu> e ae cambada
<komentarze_listy> test
<rootsh> ok
 * Patricia Exit-me
<Barna> ganhei um cel chines, com java e essas coisas! alguem sabe um programa p/ mim acessar o cel? instalar programas etc...!!!
<Barna> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<pentek> join xchomb
<pentek> \join xchomb
<slipttees> Boa tarde
<slipttees> alguem ta
<Patricia|Busy> Pois nao senhor?
<slipttees> tento problemas com o http://extras.ubuntu... ? hash sum incorreto
<Patricia|Busy> slipttees buenas tardes
<slipttees> Patricia|Busy: Oi princesa  d=]~
 * Patricia|Busy ¬¬
<Patricia|Busy> slipttees vc tem problema com o que?
<slipttees> hash sum incorreto
<slipttees> não consigo baixar alguns pacotes
<slipttees> v86d pro exemplo
<Patricia|Busy> nao entendi, melhor deixar para outra pessoa :P
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia|Busy> vou tentar integrar sms+bot
<Patricia|Busy> :D
<Patricia|Busy> sms livres para todos
<Patricia|Busy> pelo irc claro :P
<slipttees> Patricia|Busy: opa, quem devemos matar?
<slipttees> :D
 * Patricia|Busy todo mundo :D
<slipttees> kkkk
<Patricia|Busy> srrsrs
<porncowboy> tudo mundo não :(
<Patricia|Busy> :P
<Patricia|Busy> porncowboy: brincadeirinhas :P
<Patricia|Busy> boa tarde porncowboy
<porncowboy> Patricia|Busy: a ta :D
<porncowboy> boa tarde meu bem
<Patricia|Busy> ^^
<Patricia|Busy> o ubuntu esta tirando 5px de minha tela, como recuperar eles?
<rick_br> como assim tirando 5px?
<Patricia|Busy> basicamente a tela esta torta
<rick_br> qual é o seu monitor?
<rick_br> é lcd?
<Patricia|Busy> sim
<Patricia|Busy> 17
<Patricia|Busy> samsung
<Patricia|Busy> existe uma regua
<Patricia|Busy> essa regua mede em px
<Patricia|Busy> ela começa do 5
<Patricia|Busy> e nao do 1
<rick_br> então deve haver um botão no seu monitor de ajuste automatico
<Patricia|Busy> sim tem
<Patricia|Busy> e nao fez nadica de nada
<Patricia|Busy> :S
<rick_br> aperta ele para ver se a tela se piciona no centro
<Patricia|Busy> mas
<rick_br> rs
<Patricia|Busy> e nao é so na horizontal nao
<Patricia|Busy> na vertical ambem
<Patricia|Busy> tambem
<Patricia|Busy> como rodar a tela?
<Patricia|Busy> na horizontal esta blz ajuste manual
<Patricia|Busy> falta rodar a tela
<rick_br> não sei o que é isso não :-(
<Patricia|Busy> tipo
<Patricia|Busy> vc coloque um lapiz um deles é maior, se vc colocar uma linha nas pontas dele, vai ficar um lado mais caido do que o outro
<rick_br> acho que consegui entender o problema
<rick_br> mas ainda assim não consegui pensar em uma solução
<rick_br> vc está usando qual versão do Ubuntu
<Patricia|Busy> 10.10
<Patricia|Busy> mas acredito q nao tem nada haver :S
<rick_br> com as anteriores ficava assim tvm?
<Patricia|Busy> venha falação
<rick_br> tbm*
<Patricia|Busy> mas no windows funciona
<Patricia|Busy> srrs
<Patricia|Busy> nao
<rick_br> pode ser driver então
<rick_br> sei lá
<Patricia|Busy> tambem acho
<Patricia|Busy> perdendo 5px :S
<Patricia|Busy> mas tudo bem :)
 * Patricia|Busy mas no windows funciona
<maraja> Pessoas, estava redimensionando uma particao ext4 mas sem querer cancelei no meio. Agora nao consigo acesso a ela. Existe como corrigir ou ter acesso a ela?
<rick_br> hahahhaha
<rick_br> acho que vc vai ter que excluir ela e criar denovo
<rick_br> você pode eté tentar montar ela manualmente
<rick_br> tipo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/teste
<maraja> e como salvar alguns dados que tenham la dentro?
<maraja> tava clicando nas parada a toa do Gparted e quando vi cancelei a joça..
<maraja> quando tentei dar o mount apareceu o seguinte: mount: você precisa especificar o tipo do sistema de arquivos
<maraja> Mudando a pergunta, parece que o que eu fiz danificiou o sistema de arquivos e agora o Gparted nao reconhece o sistema de arquivos da particao. Existe algum meio de recupera-lo?
<underall> hey all
<Patricia|Busy> hey
<skiing> Saudações... alguém sabe quando entro no Badoo o firefox fica muito lerdo?
<marvel> gente algo pra min substituir corew do ruimdows e fotoshop drenwaver pra min trabalhar aki no ubuntu ?
<bergginu> inkscape e gimp
<bergginu> tenta
<bergginu> se vc tiver enteresse em programação aprenda python
<bergginu> seu mundo vai se abrir
<marvel> bergginu e q vou fazer um curso de webdesing  e nao quero usar windows me recuso a usar windows
<bergginu> ótimo
<bergginu> tem muitas apostilas de designer gráficos com gimp
<bergginu> procure plea revista gimp
<marvel> onde ?
<bergginu> google
<marvel> blz vou procura
<marvel> e pra substituir drenwaveer e o adob da fotoshop
<marvel> e pra progamar em html  essa coisa
<bergginu> olha, vc vai programar em php ou algo do tipo?
<bergginu> sugiro que vc baixe o apatana2
<bergginu> pode ser o plugin pro aclipse ou o ide mesmo
<marvel> vou ser progamador php tb
<bergginu> ele é ideal para isso
<bergginu> pode baixar e vc vai ficar surpreso
<bergginu> www.aptana.com/studio/download
<Roud-rik> bergginu, aptana é legal
<bergginu> tem muita coisa que facilita a vida
<marvel> vou baixar agora
<marvel> mas vc tb e webdesing bergginu?
<bergginu> e roda em *nix, win e mac
<bergginu> sim, sou
<bergginu> nas horas vagas, mas uso o framework django
<marvel> olha vou inicia  o cursu ainda
<marvel> vc tem de cabeça todos os codigos
<bergginu> é técnico?
<bergginu> olha css e uma boa parde de html sim
<bergginu> essa coisa de edição visual é furado
<marvel> tipo da progamaçao do site tem como vc saber tudo ou vc tem algo q facilita a vida tipo pra add os codigo pra começar o projeto site /
<bergginu> olha, vc deve usar html com css3
<bergginu> fique atento aos padrões w3c
<barna> bergginu, marvel, tem os canais #inkscape-br e #gimp-br tb!
<bergginu> nunca use firework
<barna> hoje eles tão bem vazios!
<marvel> blz
<bergginu> dsculpe, barna
<barna> bergginu, pq?
<marvel> acho q achei padrinhos certo aqui no canal
<marvel> ja to instalando os softwware
<bergginu> ótimo
<marvel> olha mas eu nao tenho  faculdade isso inpede de eu conseguir um emprego ?
<bergginu> se liga no concurso do mpu que vai sair
<bergginu> vai ser legal
<bergginu> R$ 4k
<bergginu> dá pra pagar a ração do gato, não?
<marvel> sim
<marvel> da pra pagar raçao minha tb
<bergginu> kkkkk
<bergginu> fui pro #inkscape-br
 * Patricia reload
<Gomex> Alguém de Campinas ae?
<grifo74> hello i have a question i add a new user and this user is not a admin, i have a problem alwais a start this user they ask for the pass to acsses to wireless network
<peregrinator_six> toter, boa noite.
<vasco> oi
<vasco> posso rodar um ubuntu 64 num computador 32 bits?
<Monarquista> vasco, se vc conseguir me ensina...
<Ricardo__> nao
<Ricardo__> e nem precisa mesmo q pudesse ia comer toda ram do desgraçado
<Ricardo__> eheh
<vasco> isso é para todo o sistema operativo, Ricardo__?
<Monarquista> vasco, quem manda é a arquitetura do CPU!
<Ricardo__> sim qualquer um.. so se o processador tiver instrucoes x86_64
<Ricardo__> se nao nao da
<vasco> esclarecido, obrigado
<Ricardo__> aha
<Ricardo__> mas na pratica cara eu uso 64 aki e pros aplicativos q uso nao ha diferenca nenhuma
<Monarquista> vasco, arquitetura 64 roda os dois, arquitetura 32 rda só 32! ;)
<Ricardo__> so na extracao de rar eu noto diferenca
<vasco> Monarquista, como é isso?
<Monarquista> vasco, exatamente o que eu expliquei rapaz...
<Monarquista> vasco, CPU 64 roda os dois!
<vasco> ha percebi
<vasco> isso eu sabia
<Monarquista> CPU 32 rada só sistema 32! Entendeu...?!
<Ricardo__> qual teu processador vasco?
<Ricardo__> pra encurtar historia
<vasco> meu pc já rodou ubuntu 32 e é 64
<Ricardo__> se ele for 64 da pra usar ubuntu 64
<Monarquista> e 32 também!
<Ricardo__> isto
<Ricardo__> a gosto do fregues
<vasco> tenho um intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 @ 2.33GHz, Ricardo__
<Ricardo__> bah cara
<Ricardo__> qto de ram?
<Ricardo__> se for mais de 3 entao vaza pro 64
<vasco> 4 Gbytes
<Ricardo__> vai pro 64
<vasco> é onde eu estou ^_^
<Ricardo__> entao ta blz ja
<Monarquista> vasco, até agora não entendi sua duvida...?!
<vasco> perguntei isso, porque houve um amigo que me disse que podia rodar 64bits num computador com processador 32 bits
<vasco> queria saber se isso era verdade
<Monarquista> vasco, manda ele me ensinar que eu quero saber! ;)
<vasco> eu achei muito estranho e não acreditei
<vasco> mas caso eu tentasse fazer o que o meu amigo disse o que é que acontecia=
<vasco> ?
<Monarquista> nada...
<Monarquista> o sistema iria lhe avisar que não pode!
<Ricardo__> é vai dar pau
<Ricardo__> no boot ja
<Ricardo__> de install do so
<vasco> mas não há risco para o hardware ou há?
<Ricardo__> nao
<Monarquista> vasco, já fiz isso sem saber e só depois fuoi notar que o sistema não era adequado pra o CPU do conhecido que eu tava tentando rodar...
<Ricardo__> fui ver seriado
<vasco> obrigado
<luah> lo
<khyron_> boa noite pessoal
<khyron_> alguem pode me ajudar com site do banco do brasil
<khyron_> pois nao carrega o pacote de segurança
<marvel> boa noite gente
<khyron_> opa consegui
<marvel> eu nao consigo instalar meu aptanastudio  da um erro aki
<khyron_> ja era
<marvel> GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.26.0/gio/gdbusconnection.c:2270:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)
<khyron_> vlw
<marvel> alguem pode me ajudar
<marvel> alguem ja passou por isso
<idub> conky mostra que tem um processo consumindo 80% do CPU - no system mionitor este processo não aparece.. em quem acreditar/?
<khyron_> eu nem conheço esse programa bro
<marvel> aptanastudio e pra progamaçao web  mas nao to conseguindo instalar ta dando eroo
<get-data-back> por que sera que meu flash player nao roda direto os videos
<get-data-back> aparece um enorme simbolo de (>)
<get-data-back> para clicar em play
<ziviani> marvel: você está compilou o programa ou instalou o pacote?
<marvel> sim da um erro aki
<marvel> que eu nao consigo compreeder
<ziviani> marvel: como você tentou rodar o programa? cola a linha de comando ae
<marvel> ziviani funcionou aki
<marvel> eu que dei mole
<get-data-back> alguem pode me ajuda com flash player/
<ziviani> estava tentando rodar como root?
<marvel> eu tentei roda dessa fora=>chmod +x aptanastudio  depois ./aptanastudio
<marvel> ai dava erro
<marvel> ai fui cliquei em cima  ele rodou simplesmente:)
<idub> como terminar um processo via terminal..
<idub> pelo PID
<Geowany> idub: kill -9 <pid>
<idub> valeu.. pego o codigo que o conky fornece certo?
<Geowany> idub: pode fazer "killall conky"
<bergginu> kkkk, marvel ele já vem pronto
<bergginu> que coisa, né?
<get-data-back> opoa
<bergginu> desculpe ter saído sem falar, caiu tudo aqui.
<get-data-back> consegui aqui vlw
<get-data-back> ja deu certo
<get-data-back> flash esta funfando de boa
<marvel> bergginu eu nao persebi  eu dei mole pensei q eu tinha q compilar
<idub> Geowany brigadu mano..
<get-data-back> \nick khyron
<marvel> eu ewra usuario de outra distro e tinha q compilar tudo  no dedo  ai fiz o processo automatico sem me liga que ja tava pronto
<Geowany> idub: Disponha brother!
<idub> processo do testdisk tava consumindo 80% do processador e não conseguia encerrar pelo systemn monitor
<idub> ele so aparecia no conky
<Geowany> ah tá!
<Geowany> eu estou é rodando uma vm com xubuntu aqui...
<Geowany> preciso rodar um "deskserver" para uma central de atendimento lá no trampo, uma maquina pra ficar exibindo videos em uma tv lcd
<Geowany> vou colocar um ubuntu com fluxbox, autoiniciado e com o mplayer buscando arquivos de videos num diretorio compartilhado pelo samba
<Geowany> ;)
<idub> coisa facil heinnn
<idub> nossa, trampo..
<Geowany> idub: teoricamente sim
<marvel> bergginu e quando eu tiver q fazer uma animaçao em flash qual software q eu usso
<idub> Geowany tudo é teoria
<ziviani> marvel: mesmo rodando por linha de comando não deveria dar problema. Possivelmente você era root e não tinha a variável de ambiente $DISPLAY setada...
<idub> hoje fui arruamr uam aprtição no gparted que seria facil.. não fosse o fato de acabar a energia no emio do processo.
<Geowany> puuuuuuuuuutz
<Geowany> Murphy!
<idub> é mole.. ja era o hd, da mais trabalho recuperar que instalar novamente
<marvel> ziviani GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.26.0/gio/gdbusconnection.c:2270:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)
<Geowany> qual era o sistema de arquivos?
<idub> ext3
<marvel> ziviani esse e o erro !
<idub> tem duas uam ntfs e 2 ext3 as ext3 que foram pro saco..
<Geowany> idub: já usou o ext3grep?
<idub> esse não..
<idub> usei o testdisk
<Geowany> eu não uso mais ext3, uso o ext4
<idub> tmb uso ext4, mas HD me]uito antigo.
<idub> 15GB
<Geowany> mas ainda tenho dois servidores de arquivos rodando com ext3
<idub> ext4 é mais facil de recuperar?
<idub> ext3grep recupera arquivos.. não a partição
<Geowany> idub: nunca tive problema no ext4
<Geowany> e eu sempre tenho um backup
<idub> linux é tranquilo.. nunca tive problema com nenhum tipo de partição no linux
<idub> salvo esses acidentes
<bergginu> marvel, eu sugiro que vc procure saber sobre o adobe flex
<Geowany> xeucontar! kkk...uma maluca foi remanejada do rh, e antes ela passou fogo nos arquivos do servidor...achando que a ti era otaria
<idub> ai não é culpa do sistema e sim de não ter um nobreek
<idub> nobreak
<Geowany> fui la no sambazão, peguei até a hora que ela tentou fazer a merda
<marvel> bergginu eu to instalando os plugin
<idub> caraca.. tacou fogo mesmo..
<idub> tipo alcool isqueiro
<bergginu> OK
<idub> ou so deletou
<Geowany> idub: tava tudo na lixeira do samba...eu configuro pra quando eles apagarem, vai pra lá  e eles não tem como remover da lixeira
<Geowany> idub: tacou fogo é modo de falar
<Geowany> ela "deletou"
<bergginu> marvel, tem um editor de html, css e js muito bom. Dê uma olhada. Já vem como ele
<Geowany> quando ela voltar das férias, provavelmente ela será demitida
<Geowany> idub: ano passado um foi demitido
<marvel> vou olhar bergginu
<Geowany> tava tão lindo o relatório do sarg
<Geowany> :)
<ElDeablo> boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2011-01-08
<idub> Geowany é pra isso que tu recebe esses milhares mano..
<idub> pra arruamr acasa
<idub> coisa engraçada.. se eu conecto pelo discador padrão do 3G no ubuntu a conexão fica mais lenta que eplo wvdial
<bergginu> marvel mais importante que vc aprender flash seria vc conhecer uma biblioteca de JavaScript chamada JQuery
<idub> o discador pode realmente influenciar a conexão
<marvel> bergginu vou estua tudo isso q vc ta me indicando
<marvel> eu ja to procurando
<mateusjmf> boa noite a todos
<solteiro2> Olá, eu instalei o Docky junto com o tema MACbuntu so que nao esta funcionando quando clico em cima do "File Manager" eu clico ele nao abre a pasta pra explorar ela
<Tardochi> Aeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Alguem aqui que saiba fazer a porcaria da Nvidia 310M funcionar no ubuntu 10.04??
<solteiro2> o que deve ta errado !?
<gbs> Tardochi
<gbs> auehuaeh
<gbs> minha 9100m hj ta me dando dor de cabeça
<solteiro2> Olá, eu instalei o Docky junto com o tema MACbuntu so que nao esta funcionando quando clico em cima do "File Manager" eu clico ele nao abre a pasta pra explorar ela
<solteiro2> o que deve ta errado !?
<Tardochi> solteiro2, sei te ajudar com o Docky não essas perfumarias evito ao máximo
<Tardochi> gbs, qual é o problema com a sua?
<solteiro2> Tardochi, entao me ajuda como fazer o icone que tem no docky "file manager" funcionar quando eu clicar nele
<Tardochi> solteiro2, deixa eu ver co minha mulher ela que usa bastante pera ai
<solteiro2> Tardochi, ta certo obrigado :)
<gbs> Tardochi: cara, as bordas tao sumindo
<Tardochi> solteiro2, não vou poder te ajudar com o problema do Docky, ela disse que, quando configurou funcionou normal
<solteiro2> e quando eu reinstalo ele ele funciona
<Tardochi> gbs, qual driver da nvidia tu tá usando? o que o ubuntu fornece em driver proprietários ou vc instalou o próprio da nvidia
<solteiro2> Tardochi, mais quando reinicio a maquina poff para :(
<gbs> o do ubuntu
<gbs> e nessa máquina é ubuntu 10.04
<Tardochi> procura a pasta oculta do dockyem sua pasta /home/.Docky (algo assim com . no inicio) remove tudo e reinicia o X( service gdm restart) loga e ve se para
<Tardochi> gbs, veja a versão do drive da nvidia que o ubuntu instalou
<Tardochi> entra no site veja qual a versão mais atual pra sua placa (site nvidia)
<gbs> sim
<gbs> vou já ver
<Tardochi> se do site for mais tenta atualizar ver se resolve
<gbs> to com outro problema pra resolver agora
<gbs> o automount do notebook da minha mae parou de funcionar
<Tardochi> automount de pendrive?
<Tardochi> veja nas configurações do usuário, sistema usuários, veja se ela esta no grupo que permite tal função
<solteiro2> http://picasaweb.google.com/solteiro2/Solteiro2?authkey=Gv1sRgCNS4m8axuKLWqgE#5559608652286801682
<gbs> Tardochi: "Acessar dispositivos de armazenamento externo automaticamente"
<gbs> tá marcado
<Tardochi> gbs, da um tail /var/log/syslog e pluga o pendrive veja o que aparece no log
<gbs> aparece, eu to vendo no dmesg
<Tardochi> mas não aparece nem tenta montar
<Tardochi> so reconhece o pendrive?
<Tardochi> se dar o comando na mão pra montar vc consegue?
<gbs> sim
<gbs> monta
<gbs> só não monta automático
<Tardochi> humm
<Tardochi> dai não sei gbs
<gbs> eh, nem eu
<Patricia> locobot_1: log
<Roud-rik> Patricia, boa noite
<Roud-rik> Patricia, tudo bem?
<Patricia> Roud-rik: boa noite :), quase tudo, apenas uma coisa q nao consigo achar para o gps vulgo gbs
<Patricia> e vc como vai?
<Roud-rik> Patricia, ótimo
<Patricia> #linux4fun fico mais por la :P
<Monarquista> virtu, boa noite.
<virtu> e ae primeiro ministro
<virtu> blz?
<Monarquista> não sei de onde... :P
<Monarquista> virtu, beleza rapaz, e o seu promo, tá melhor do susto da cagada que ele fez com o carro...?!
<Monarquista> *primo...
<virtu> ta tristre o guri
<virtu> carro novo... essa semana ele comprou 2 porta nova
<virtu> e o carro vai ter que ir pro cyborg
<virtu> pra por a coluna no lugar
<virtu> a moto deu perda total
<Monarquista> virtu, diz pra ele que criança tem que brincar de autorama e não carro de verdade...! ;)
<virtu> pra tu ver
<virtu> vou sair com um autorama embaixo no braço e ver se pego mulher =)
<virtu> se pegar... game over =D
<virtu> o cara... desktop da mae é tri silencioso...
<virtu> nao faz um barulhinho
<Monarquista> virtu, ela comprou...?!
<virtu> sim
<virtu> 840R$
<virtu> nunca foi tao barato um desktop bom
<virtu> rodou até call of duty 4 aqui
<Monarquista> virtu, Desktop tá no preço mano...
<Monarquista> virtu, comrpou com monitor ou sem...?!
<Monarquista> comprou...
<virtu> sem.. monitor ja tinhamos
<Monarquista> ah então foi caro... :P
<Monarquista> mas ta maneiro!
<virtu> pois é... o que vale foi pra ela...
<Monarquista> virtu, o que vale é que elea tá satisfeita com o produto! ;)
<Monarquista> *ela...
<virtu> eu to
<virtu> hehheh
<Monarquista> virtu, e sua situação como ficou...?!
<virtu> nao vou trocar de note nao
<virtu> economizar
<Monarquista> virtu, vai ficar com o seu mesmo então....?!
<virtu> sim... o meu é bom...
<Monarquista> então é isso! :)
<virtu> roda burnout paradise parece
<Monarquista> sei lá que diacho é isso...
<Monarquista> :P
<virtu> Monarquista: http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/692/dsc3286s.jpg
<virtu> local onde eu fico em casa
<Monarquista> virtu, detesto esse dominio cara...
<virtu> tb nao curto... mas é o que me vem na cabeça sempre
<Monarquista> não abro esse site nem com banda larga de 100 megas de velocidade... :S
<virtu> fresco
<Monarquista> virtu,  fresco é vc que usa essas coisas de bichona, isso aqui é que é site... http://imagebin.org/
<virtu> nice to saber
<virtu> o Monarquista
<Monarquista> diga ai patrão...?!
<virtu> qual o nome da familia real do Congo??
<Monarquista> não sei mesmo...
<Monarquista> nem sabia que lá tinha familia real... :p
<virtu> putzzz
<virtu> tu só me decepciona cara
<virtu> =)
<Monarquista> virtu, que baum...
<virtu> e do Iraque?
<Monarquista> virtu, falou que eu lhe decepisiono né...?! Então vamos ver vc...
<Monarquista> virtu, como eu atualizo a minha bios pelo Linux...?!
 * virtu pronto aqui
<virtu> pelo comando
<virtu> feito
<virtu> =))))))))))))))))))
<Monarquista> ?
<Monarquista> tá de palhaçada...
<virtu> depende do fabricante... se disponibilizar algum software pra isso
<Monarquista> não vale consultar a internet não..
<virtu> eu acho
<virtu> tu ve IT CROWD?
<virtu> seriado?
<virtu> a INternet é uma CAIXA conforme eles falam para a JANE
<Monarquista> virtu, tenho todas as atualizações mas só em formato que o windows reconhece, se fosse windows aqui era só mandar dois clicks e pronto! ;)
<virtu> entao..
<virtu> google: modelo da placa da mae bios linux
<Monarquista> virtu, http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-162812573-placame-msi-amd-soquet-am2-_JM
<virtu> sabe o modelo dela?
<omelete> virtu, é o último episodio esse ai né
<virtu> omelete: nao me lembro qual o episodio que é
<omelete> nem lembro direito tb
<virtu> mas é muito massa - Jane, this is THE Internet
<omelete> ele explica e o pessoal acredita lol
<omelete> *ela
<virtu> um dos mais massa que achei é quando eles vao num musical que é gay
<virtu> hehehe
<virtu> a cara dos magrao
<virtu> e ele se passa por cadeirante
<virtu> =D
<omelete> é
<virtu> me mijei rindo
<virtu> are you already tried to turn off and turn on again?
<omelete> podia ter mais
<Monarquista> virtu, acho baum se nem tentar, não vai achar nada mais pra essa placa no site oficial não, eles tiraram...
<virtu> pois é
<Monarquista> virtu, mais o que tinha de atualizaçõs de bios quando o site dela tava no ar eu catei tudo e gravei num cd rapaz..
<omelete> bios?
<omelete> deve ter ainda, até placa bem antiga acha
<Monarquista> omelete, tava testando o virtu pra ver se ele era capaz de me responder como atualizo minha bios pelo GNU/Linux...! ;)
<Andre_Gondim> .op Andre_Gondim
<virtu> e eu respondi
* Andre_Gondim changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu - !baixar || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do Brasil || Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Quer colar erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Deseja reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic || Problema no DNS da página www.ubuntu-br.org já em verificação por hora usem www.ubuntubrasil.org, wiki
<omelete> ressuscitei uma placa mae antiga meses atrás
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: opa!
* Andre_Gondim changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu - !baixar || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do Brasil || Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Quer colar erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Deseja reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic || Problema no DNS da página www.ubuntu-br.org já em verificação por hora www.ubuntubrasil.org, wiki fora.
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: need a help?
<omelete> foi uma luta conseguir um drive de disquete emprestado
<Andre_Gondim> pqatsi, é problema na Canonical isso ;)
<Monarquista> virtu, respondeu o que...?!
<Monarquista> :S
<virtu> Canonical tem nome de algum departamento do Vaticano
<virtu> ou periodo de tempo apos alguma coisa religiosa
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: ok doke!
<Monarquista> virtu, tá confundindo Canonical com Cânon... :P
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: e o dominio de SP, como tá o andamento?
<Andre_Gondim> pqatsi, no ar já
<virtu> canon nikon e etc
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: nice
<Monarquista> com acento o seu aloprado...
 * pqatsi nem teve tempo de respirar btw
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: offtopic rapidinho: Congrats pelo "Aniversário".
<Andre_Gondim> pqatsi, valeu, cada dia é uma conquista ;)
 * virtu on drugs =P
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: imagino como seja. Daqui uns anos e minha vez: Pancreas + Rins
<virtu> uruguay es massa
<virtu> liverpool rulez
<Andre_Gondim> virtu, aqui é um canal de suporte ao Ubuntu em Português do Brasil. ;)
<virtu> primeira puxada de orelha...
<Andre_Gondim> .deop Andre_Gondim
<Patricia> .deop Patricia
<ubottu-br> Patricia: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-br,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<Patricia> O.o
<virtu> tomaaa
<Patricia> :P
<TED_WILLIAMS> hello my friends
<Monarquista> fresco... :P
<Monarquista> AHSUAHSUAHSHAU
<TED_WILLIAMS> you are listening to WCOKT Radio, the best for your listenings
<Patricia> é assim q nasce um supertroll
<Patricia> ¬¬
 * Patricia corre
<TED_WILLIAMS> hehhe
<Monarquista> é assim que nasce um super transformista... :P rsrsrs
<Patricia> O.o
<Patricia> isso foi uma ofensa contra o TED_WILLIAMS nao?
<TED_WILLIAMS> claro que nao
<TED_WILLIAMS> magrao é muito massa
<Patricia> ok entao
<TED_WILLIAMS> todo mundo merece uma segunda chance =)
<Patricia> Sáb Jan  8 00:14:17 AMST 2011
<Patricia> G-suis
<Patricia> ja esta super tarde
<Patricia> TED_WILLIAMS: nao concordo, 1 chance é muito ja :)
<TED_WILLIAMS> 01:14
<Patricia> bem vou dormir fui
<TED_WILLIAMS> nahhh
<TED_WILLIAMS> tem alguem vivo aqui
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> algum maluco ai auheuhae
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguém sabe como faço para dar permissão de leitura e escrita numa pasta
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> na pasta www
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> usei o comando
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> sudo chwon -R 777 www
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tudo bem mudou a permissão para 777
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas sei lá
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não ficou como eu tinha feito na versão desktop , leitura por favor
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguém pode me indicar algum local de leitura a respeito
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> vou catar no google enquanto isto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> vamos ver
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> quem quiser ajudar com está coisa noob , me dá uma chamada pelo nick :p
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu estou montando um server aqui no meu pc usando a versão server
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> já tinha montado usando a versão desktop
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguém vivo ai
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o que é melhor
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mudar para eu poder escrever no diretório /var/www
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> adicionar o meu usuário ao grupo daquele diretório
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ou mudar o dono que é o ROOT
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> para sendo eu
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ?
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Tenho um pequeno "conjunto" de recomendações, se estiver disposto a acompanhar.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mactimes:  pode falar
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu estava lendo aqui sobre isto , eu já fiz e lembrei
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> que mudei o dono do diretório se não me engano uaheuhaue :P
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Roda como www-data.
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Está familiarizado com umask?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu não está familiarizado com nada
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu pego leio e vejo para que serve
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> só fazendo isto consegui montar o server na versão desktop aqui numa máquina virtual (virtualbox)
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum , interessante
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Bem, minhas recomendações seriam alterar as permissões em /var/www para owner:group www-data:wwwd-data
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Em seguida, rodar o apache como www-data
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Alterar o umask para os usuários que vão atualizar os arquivos para 002
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> aham
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> quem vai usar bem dizer é eu só
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu estou bem dizer brincando , pois acho que nunca vou conseguir trabalhar como administrador de um servidor mesmo :(
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu tipo estou montando um site tipo o youtube uaeuhaeu
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Bem, em seguida, setgid bits
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> que converter e adiciona eles na página automático :P
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Bem, você pediu recomendações.  Estou lhe passando algumas para não ter problemas para atualizar com usuários do grupo e de forma segura.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> aham
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Se você  vai seguir ou não, a escolha é sua, sempre.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu queria é ler
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o porque seria ruim de fazer o que fiz antes
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> que era mudar o dono do diretório WWW para cesar no caso
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Com as recomendações que lhe passei, o grupo dos arquivos criados será sempre www-data, as permissões serão sempre rw-rw-r--
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Sim, trocar o owner do diretório não é uma opção muito boa.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas porque não
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ai que tá
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu quero o porque não
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não é boa
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu também acho que talvez não seja
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, O melhor é ter um usuário parra rodar o Apache, tornar este dono dos arquivos.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas eu não sei porque não seria boa :P
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> aham :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> estou ouvindo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> sim este esquema do usuário um amigo meu falou
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Bem, a primeira coisa é que tornar seu usuário dono dos arquivos fará com que tenha que incluir o usuário que vai rodar o apache no grupo onde ficam os arquivos.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu não fiz ainda , até vou questinar ele sobre , quando ele acordar :D , pois ele sabe um pouco sobre isto
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Para controle de segurança não é uma boa opção.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> meu deus , perai , vou ler de novo auhueaheuha
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> que no caso seria o meu grupo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tá
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, E, neste momento, você está pensando em modo não-colaborativo, ou seja, apenas você utiliza e atualiza o diretório.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu me lembro deste amigo meu ter falado
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> que o bom é criar um usuário e dar ele para o apache
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mactimes:  bem dizer
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> sim
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas eu vou enviar arquivos para aquele local
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e qualquer um pode
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois antes também podia
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Como o hábito é algo que acaba virando prática, fazer da forma "correta" é melhor para se habituar do jeito certo.  Depois não terá dúvidas quanto ao quê fazer quando precisar utilizar de forma "completa" e colaborativa.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> sim , claro mactimes
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu também acho bom sempre fazer da forma correta
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> para não criar maus hábitos :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> sei lá , mas para mim ainda falta informação
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mactimes:  tu tem alguma fonte falando sobre isto que tu me explicou agora ?
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Bem, repetindo as recomendações:  umask 002, owner e group www-data para /var/www, setgid para /var/www
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tudo isto
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Várias.
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, É tudo documentação técnica.  Se buscar qualquer manual de segurança vai achar os dados que te passei.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> setgid não lembro de ter visto falar disto antes , vou ver aqui
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> sei lá
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> estes manuais são uma complicação dos infernos
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> os caras fazem isto para quem já sabe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu sei por mim
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> nossa
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> para montar o servidor da outra vez
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> nossa
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> demorei 1 ano para montar bem dizer
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> 6 meses sem exagero nem um
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> lendo
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, chmod g+s
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> isto foi lá em 2009
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Torna os subdiretórios novos e seus arquivos "parent inheritable" para o grupo.
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Torna os subdiretórios novos e seus arquivos "parent inheritable" para o grupo (ao invés de utilizar o primary group do usuário que os cria).
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Entendeu?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> perai não , estou relendo
<pqatsi> mactimes: !
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> droga
<mactimes> pqatsi, Sup!  Guten morgen!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> porque não fizeram ainda um treco que nem da matrix
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é f*d*
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Cara, entender setgid é simples.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não é isto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não é só isto
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Abre um terminal aí que vou te mostrar na prática como funciona.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu estou pesando em um outro treco também
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu com ele pronto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> estou com um terminal aberto aqui
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> usar o comando não é problema
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu estou pesando nele
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e o que ele vai fazer
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> se ele vai fazer o que estou pesando que ele vai fazer
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tipo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> antes do jeito que fazia
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> todo video enviado e convertido pelo comando que fiz
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mudava de dono
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ou coisa assim
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Exatamente.  Se seguir o que te passei, resolve o problema.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não lembro o que mudava nele , pois faz 6 meses que não mexo neste código aqui
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> então entendi certo mactimes
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> bah sei lá , tenho que fazer e ver o que dá
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> vou salvar a VM aqui e testar e ver o que acontece na prática é o melhor a se fazer
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Bem, segue os passos que te passei.  Se os fizer, seu Apache vai rodar 100% sem problemas, inclusive pra atualizar com múltiplos usuários.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> achei aqui falando em português no meu livro de linux servidor redes blablalbla
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> aqui explicou de forma clara o que é o umask
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> umask   -   estabelece as permissões-padrão de arquivos para os novos arquivos que venham a ser criados
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hehehe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> olhei na wikipedia e tinha um outro bagulho
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mactimes: muito obrigado pela atenção ai :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e muito , muito obrigado por compartilhar o teu conhecimento
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Por nada.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu não lembro o que eu queria fazer no código
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas parece que era mover os arquivos ali entre as pastas
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e me parece que não dava
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois cada video convertido acabava mudando para o dono www-data
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkkkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> agora usando o umask vai funcionar o código , pois como vou ser o www-data ou até mesmo o usuário cesar
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> usando o umask , eu posso manter todos os arquivos criados com permissões padrões uaeuaheu show :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> uma coisa interessante
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o linux não permite adicionar tipo algum tipo de umask da vida
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Não acredito que ele mudasse o owner, mas o grupo.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> para deixar todos os arquivos criados num diretório com poder de execução
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Da forma como te falei, não importa quem será o owner.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mactimes:  sim era o grupo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> parece
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Exatamente.
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, O problema é que quando trabalha com mais de uma pessoa atualizando, quando ela cria um arquivo, você não consegue editar com seu usuário porque ele cria com permissões rw-r-r.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> sim
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Ou seja, geralmente, cria com o primary group do outro usuário.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> leitura e escrita par aela
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e leitura para todos os outros
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, E _outros_ (leia-se você) não tem permissão para escrita.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> sim
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> claro
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> era o que acontecia no meu código ali
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Com o umask 002, as permissões ficam rw-rw-r--, Ou seja, o grupo tem permissão de escrita.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tipo quem mandava ou fazia os esquemas no video era um comando linux
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pelo php
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Se você fizer parte do grupo, tem acesso.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> que por consequencia era do grupo www-data
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e quando ele criava
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> deixa deste jeito ali
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, A única coisa que resta fazer é forçar a criação dos arquivos com o grupo do qual você faz parte, o outro usuário faz parte e o Apache também com o setgid.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> leitura e escrita , pra o pessoal do grupo www-data
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> (09:11:02) mactimes: Cesar_Augusto_W7, Se você fizer parte do grupo, tem acesso.    sim
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas que não me adicionei nele uaheuhae
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> vixe uaheuaue
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Não importa apenas você fazer parte do grupo.
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Você precisa setar o GID.
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Ou só terá permissão aos arquivos/diretórios pré-existentes.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu não estou lembrando também
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Qualquer arquivo ou diretório novo não te dará permissão de escrita, uma vez que será criado com o primary group do outro usuário.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> se os arquivos que eu upava pelo navegador
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> se ele iam para o grupo do www-data
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas parece que iam
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Se enviar pelo navegador, ok, porque aí o owner:group serão www-data:www-data
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> sim
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas isto agora , se eu fizer o que tu disse
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Se fizer qualquer coisa diferente disto, vai trocar o grupo de acesso e o usuário.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas do jeito que eu fazia , não acontecia isto auheauheuahe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois não tinha umask e nem o tal do outro treco
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, umask só vai definir permissões.  Não o grupo.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> aham
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<mactimes> Para este problema, especificamente, não adianta um sem o outro.
<mactimes> São complementares.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<mactimes> É claro, a menos que deseje trocar grupos e permissões manualmente toda vez.
<mactimes> Se quiser que este processo seja automatizado, já te cantei a pedra.  É só implementar.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> sim
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não tem que ser automático
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois dai posso fazer um comando no php usando o terminal linux
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> para que assim ele mova os arquivos novos criados e tal
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Legal, e você acaba de adicionar um possível ponto de falha de segurança na tua infraestrutura! =)
<YuriBokaleff1y90>  oi
<mactimes> YuriBokaleff1y90, Olá.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> como , possivel ponto de falha ?  mactimes
<YuriBokaleff1y90>  blz man
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> há
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tá
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é possivel que o cara envie comando
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas também não sei direito ainda , mesmo tendo lido muito de 2008 até agora sobre linux ,sei muito pouco ainda
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Cara, infelizmente, não estou com tempo agora, estou debugando um programa novo, mas se procurar documentação sobre segurança online, vai achar um bocado de material a respeito.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mactimes:  tranquilo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> bui tá loco meu , tu já ajudou até que muito buiiiii
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> nossa
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> vou pegar agora e copiar a conversa para um ODT e salvar para analisar depois
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> nossa 6 páginas de texto :P
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mactimes:  muito obrigado e bom serviço ai , vou deitar um pouco , nem sei a quanto tempo estou acordado já
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Beleza.  Um abraço!
<rickwap> boa  tarde a todos
<rickwap> peco ajuda, fiz backup dos meus upadtes com aptoncd e quiz colocar em outro pc mais o aptoncd nao esta a caregar as actualizacoes automaticamente, entao gostaria de saber em que pasta deve colocar as actualizacoes no  linux?
<mactimes> rickwap, sudo apt-cdrom, coloca o cd no drive, dá enter
<rickwap> mactimes, esta em iso
<rickwap> nao esta no cd
<rickwap> mactimes, usei esse comando
<rickwap>  sudo nautilus /var/cache/apt/archives
<rickwap> e cheguei a pasta das actualizacoes
<rickwap> porem nao consigo copiar
<mactimes> rickwap, Então monta o ISO e usa apt-cdrom -d=mountpoint ou então direto apt-cdrom -c=arquivo.
<rickwap> desculpa mactimes nao entendi como fazer isso
<rickwap> podes me explicar por etapas?
<mactimes> rickwap, Sabe usar o terminal?
<rickwap> sim
<mactimes> rickwap, sudo apt-cdrom -c=/caminho/para/seu/arquivo.iso
<rickwap> ai esta o meu problema nao sei formar o caminho
<mactimes> rickwap, Aliás...
<rickwap> mactimes, ?
<mactimes> rickwap, aptoncd tem uma interface gráfica para backup e restauração.  Por quê não a utiliza?
<rickwap> sei mactimes tentei usar mais nao ta a funcionar
<rickwap> quando clico em restaurar ele nao abre a proxima aba onde vou pegar o ISO
<rickwap> como saber o caminho
<rickwap> ?
<rickwap> pois terei que fazer isso manualmente
<mactimes> rickwap, Não sabe onde salvou o ISO?
<rickwap> esta no destop
<mactimes> rickwap, sudo apt-cdrom -c=/home/seu_usuario/Desktop/nome_do_arquivo.iso
<rickwap> serto vou tentar aqui
<rickwap> mactimes, to tendo erros aqui
<rickwap> nao a como mudar permisao de uma pasta?
<khyron_> bom dia pessoal
<khyron_> agora sim...so falta uma coisa para eu me livrar do windws de uma vez por todas
<khyron_> e essa uma coisa vai demora pra caramba
<mactimes> rickwap, Chegou a copiar alguma coisa pra algum lugar antes das instruções que lhe passei?
<mactimes> rickwap, Qual o erro?
<rickwap> nao copiei nada
<rickwap> deu uma lista enorme de sudo
<mactimes> rickwap, Como é?
<rickwap> tem um tutorial que diz que e so copiar as actualizacoes para a pasta  sudo nautilus /var/cache/apt/archives
<rickwap> mais nao consigo copiar pois nao tenho permicao
<rickwap> a primeira linha e assim
<mactimes> rickwap, Bem, você veio pedir ajuda no canal e é o que lhe estou oferecendo.  Se vai seguir o que o tutorial está dizendo, então não precisa da minha ajuda.
<rickwap> usage: sudo -h l -k l -L l -v
<Leon_Nardella> Bom dia.
<rickwap> mactimes, segui o tutorial antes de entrar no canal mais parei la pq nao consegui mudar a paermicao da pasta por isso entrei no canal em busca de outras formas de conseguir o que procuro ou aprender como mudar permisao de uma pasta no linux
<rickwap> boa tarde Leon_Nardella
<Leon_Nardella> rickwap, 10am aqui ainda. :P
<rickwap> Leon_Nardella, 14:13 pm aqui:P
<Leon_Nardella> rickwap, Não sei qual o problema aí, mas, se for só de permissões, dá um 'gksu nautilus' no terminal e navega até a pasta em questão. Botão direito, propriedades e dá uma ajeitada.
<rickwap> certo vou fazer isso agora Leon_Nardella
<mactimes> rickwap, Não precisa alterar permissões do diretório.  Se executar o comando que lhe informei isto resolve seu problema.
<mactimes> rickwap, Vai criar MAIS um problema segundo o que está fazendo.
<rickwap> mactimes, o problema e que eu nao sei o caminho
<rickwap> nao tem como ver o caminho atravez do terminal?
<mactimes> rickwap, CARA, TU É CEGO?  PRECISO ESCREVER EM CAIXA ALTA?  ENVIEI A LINHA INTEIRA PRA VOCÊ!  LEIA O QUE ESCREVI ANTES DE FAZER MERDA, PORRA!
<Leon_Nardella> mactimes, Já consegui um ack pro cmake no Ubuntu. :P
<mactimes> rickwap, <mactimes> rickwap, sudo apt-cdrom -c=/home/seu_usuario/Desktop/nome_do_arquivo.iso
<rickwap> calma mactimes :)
<mactimes> rickwap, Não estou nervoso.
<pqatsi> UHAuHAuHAuHAuHAuHAuHAuHAuHauHauHauHauHauiHauHauHauHauHauHuahUahUAhuhauhauHauA
<rickwap> segui este comando e tive erro
<pqatsi> HauhauhauhauhauhauHauHauHauHauHauHauHauHAuHAuHauHauHauHauHAuHauHauHauHauHAa
<mactimes> rickwap, Em seguida, lhe perguntei qual o erro, e até agora você não respondeu.
<pqatsi> mactimes: sua vez mac?
<rickwap> geralmente aqui onde moro emprega-se o uso da palavra "porra" quando se esta nervoso ou se esta a insultar:)
<rickwap> eu respondi
<rickwap> mactimes, usage: sudo -h l -k l -L l -v
<mactimes> pqatsi, Ah, maluco, tem gente que precisa de manual de instrução pra respirar!
<pqatsi> mactimes: me lembrou a piada da loira e do walkman
<pqatsi> :D
<mactimes> rickwap, Escreveu isto?  sudo apt-cdrom -c=/home/seu_usuario_aqui/Desktop/nome_do_arquivo_iso_que_voce_gravou.iso
<mactimes> rickwap, Tudo numa só linha??
<rickwap> sim
<pqatsi> mactimes: http://vidadesuporte.com.br/
<mactimes> rickwap, Tem certeza que está no Ubuntu?
<mactimes> rickwap, Cara, COPIA e COLA o comando, está fazendo alguma coisa errada.
<rickwap> :) mactimes obrigado pela ajuda ja estas a passar-te do limite e eu nao sei gozar e nem insultar niguem:)
<mactimes> rickwap, Copia a linha de comando que digitou lá e cola aqui.
<rickwap> eu sei o que e ubuntu e o que nao e:)
<rickwap> obrigado mactimes daqui pra frente continuo eu obrigado pela ajuda:)
<pqatsi> mactimes: <alfinetada>o mais legal é que parece que voce ta falando sozinho - tanto considerando minha timeline quanto considerando a parede que tá ouvindo</alfinetada>
<mactimes> rickwap, Por nada.  Altere as permissões no teu diretório lá e termine de ferrar teu sistema.  Depois volte aqui dizendo que a distro é uma bosta.
<rickwap> ok mactimes :)
<rickwap> tera sempre alguem aqui para me ouvir:)
<rickwap> vou ter vergonha pq nao sei? NAO. Nao sei hj amanha saberei! Muitos que que estao em cima hj vieram de baixo:)
<mactimes> rickwap, O canal é técnico, não é filosófico.
<pqatsi> dorgas?
<rickwap> se eu ouvir tudo que falam por ai a vida nao anda:) muitos diziam esse ai e mais um mais hj dizem epa:O
<rickwap> :D
<pqatsi> just a comment
<pqatsi> [08/01-10:25:40] <+mactimes> <rickwap> vou ter vergonha pq nao sei? NAO. Nao sei hj amanha saberei! Muitos que que estao em cima hj vieram de baixo:)
<ffr76> galera como faço para ser conectado remoto via ruinWindows???
<pqatsi> eh, eu vim de baixo mas tive humildade de ouvir quem sabia mais (As vezes pessoas as vezes manuais) pra poder subir. Voce deveria fazer o mesmo
<rickwap> nao me conhece nem de adao nem eva quer me julgar che:D
<pqatsi> ffr76: como assim
<ffr76> pqatsi conecção remota tipo vnc ou windows remoto acesso
<mactimes> clear
<ffr76> ja instalei varios programinhas que acessam outras maquinas quero e ser acessado !!!!
<khyron_> todo dia eu me surpreendo com esse ubuntu
<khyron_> ui
<khyron_> quer ser acessado neh
<rickwap_> _
<pqatsi> Uia! Um fujão de ignore!
<pqatsi> arresorvido
<rickwap_> essa energia da raiva ya, ainda agora que veio ja foi affs
<khyron_> linux e muito bom meu
<Porvoero> e msm
<Roud-rik> khyron_, feliz com linux então
<khyron_> putz
<khyron_> se nao fosse pelo chaos-pt eu ja nao teria mais windows no computador
<Patricia> Buenos dias, cómo estás?
<khyron_> bien y oste
<Patricia> bien
<Patricia> muy bien, gracias
<khyron_> bien venida
<Roud-rik> Patricia, bom dia
<Patricia> :)
<bergginu> :-P
<bergginu> pessoal, qual a melhor receita (ou a mais completa) para recompilar o Kernek do Ubuntu (Lucid)?
<khyron_> eu uso ubuntu 10.10 64 bits
<khyron_> e estou completamente satisfeito
<bergginu> bem eu queri abilitar o pae, pois não consigo trabalhar com applets em 64
<khyron_> e nem entendo nada de linux
<khyron_> sou apenas usuário
<bergginu> hum
<bergginu> bem não consigo recompilar sem dar de cara com um kernel panic
<bergginu> pessoal, alguém usa ubuntu na plataforma ARM?
<ffr76> galera como faço para ser conectado remoto via ruinWindows???
<Gomex> Ursinha, Opa!
<Gomex> Ursinha, vai pro campus Party?
<Gomex> adorilson, Opa!
<Gomex> adorilson, como estão as coias ae em Natalw
<pqatsi> uia
<pqatsi> um fedorento aqui
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> Gomex: bao?
<Gomex> pqatsi, :P
<Gomex> pqatsi, To usando Ubuntu esses dias :P
<pqatsi> CP... Até fiquei com vontade de ir, mas perdi as inscricoes
<Gomex> pqatsi, a proposito, é Fedoriano :P
<pqatsi> Gomex: mentira, fedorento :D
<pqatsi> isso me lembra um post q fiz faz mto tempo
<pqatsi> Gomex: http://paodiqueijo.leleobhz.org/index.php/2009/10/16/dica-rapida-fedorentos-largados/
<Gomex> ahahahhaa
<Gomex> pqatsi, hum...
<Gomex> Ayrton, fala ae John Lennon
<pqatsi> Gomex: o artigo é ate bonitinho
<Gomex> pqatsi, :P
<pqatsi> Gomex: quebra um galho quando tem que manter velharia
<Gomex> pqatsi, realmente...
<Patricia> alguem pode responder a ele
<Patricia> <administrador> Network Manager este programa o icone sumiu do lado direito do monitor onde aparecia o sinal
<Patricia> eu estou muito ocupada
<pqatsi> alt + f2
<pqatsi> nm-applet
<pqatsi> se nao aparecer e porque ele deletou o tray
<pqatsi> :D
<bergginu> marvel, como anda???
<YuriBokaleff1y90>  oi
<YuriBokaleff1y90>  blz man
<marvel> bergginu eu to praticando html
<marvel> vou fazer um site  free so pra ver se eu peguei bem o q li ontem
<bergginu> ótimo
<bergginu> e css?
<marvel> css eu ainda tenho umas duvidas vou ler mais
<marvel> e depois começo a pratica
<bergginu> marvel, como andam suas habilidades com inglês
<marvel> nao muito bem
<bergginu> ha tá
<marvel> vou ter q fazer um cursso
<bergginu> tenho aqui comigo uns pdf's que gostaria de compartilhar
<marvel> se vc puder passar :)
<bergginu> made seu e-mail como mensagem privada
<Gomex> administrador, aqui!
<administrador> alguém pode min ajudar com  o network manager
<administrador> ?
<Gomex> administrador, leia acima
<Gomex> <pqatsi> alt + f2
<Gomex> <pqatsi> nm-applet
<Gomex> <pqatsi> se nao aparecer e porque ele deletou o tray
<Gomex> <pqatsi> :D
<Gomex> administrador, ja tentou isso?
<YuriBokaleff1y90>  oi
<YuriBokaleff1y90>  blz man
<skiing> Saudações... Alguém pode me dar uma ajuda a respeito de partições? Mudei o nome da minha partição e agora os arquivos APARENTEMENTE sumiram..
<std> skiing que partição tu renomeou?
<skiing> std: vlw... como assim? /dev/sdd1...
<std> mas ela tava montada com que nome? posta a saida do ls ai
<skiing> eu não conseguia montá-la
<skiing> dai executei um comando no terminal, não recordo qual
<skiing> tentando montar
<skiing> dai aparentemente só mudou o nome
<skiing> e montou
<skiing> a execução do comando foi rápida, então não pode ter apagado algum arquivo
<std> monta ela mount /dev/particao /diretorio
<skiing> sim
<skiing> std: eu executei um comando, nao lembro qual no terminal... ele foi rápido, logo não pode ter apagado algo. após isso, a partição aparenta estar vazia..
<skiing> ops
<skiing> perai
<skiing>  /dev/sdb3 on /media/HD-Externo type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=0,
<skiing> gid=0,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush)
<skiing> esse é o resultado do comando MOUNT
<std> ve ai no bash_history que comando que vc digitou
<skiing> ok
<skiing> como que vẽ
<skiing> não conheço esse comando
<skiing> std: como vejo o bash_history?
<fuhrmann> galera da para instalar o sistema em um mp3 ou o sistema só vai dar boot se for num pendrive mesmo?
<skiing> std: já achei... rapidão, deixa eu procurar aqui
<std> colocar seta pra cima no term do user que vc deu o comando. ou cat .bash_history no home do usuario.
<skiing> std: é que eu fiz isso esses dias.. eu olhei com o comando "history"
<skiing> std: mas lá não consta
<fuhrmann> alguem sabe dizer???
<skiing> std: não encontrei o arquivo "bash_history"
<std> eh .bash_history ... tem o ponto na frente
<skiing> std: não tem esse arquivo lá... inclusive, quando dou o comando com o CAT ele fala que não encontrou o arquivo
<std> no history nao vai aparecer msm eu acho pq so pega os ultimos comandos ... nao mostra o total de comandos definidos no HISTSIZE
<std> tu ta na home do usuario?
<skiing> sim
<std> pwd ... ve ai
<skiing>  /home
<skiing> tá
<skiing>  /home
<std> nao .... eh no home do user ... ex /home/joaozinho
<skiing> cat: ./bash_history: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<skiing> já na pasta do usuário
<std> sem o /
<skiing> ah sim... rapidão, deixa eu procurar aqui
<skiing> std: não... lá também não há
<std> haha so gzuis entao.. qndo tu da um ls nessa particao montada qq aparece?
<skiing> std: nada ;/
<skiing> acho que o comando que dei
<skiing> mudou o rótulo da partição
<skiing> e o tipo
<skiing> isso pode mostrar ela como vazia depois, não?
<std> qndo tu da um mount puro aparece ela montada?
<skiing> mudar o tipo...
<skiing> aparece
<skiing> mas dai eu entro no ponto de montagem
<skiing> e tá vazio..
<skiing> não é possível, tinha quase 415 gigas lá
<skiing> como sumiu de repente?!
<skiing> em menos de 2 segundos ¬¬
<std> haha acho que vc fez cagada então
<skiing> hehe
<skiing> tem como eu tentar recuperar o tipo da partição
<skiing> ir mudando e testando, pode resolver?
<administrador> alguém pode min ajudar
<skiing> pior que nem lembro o comando que dei
<std> deixa eu ver se entendi... tu mudou de ext3 para outro tipo?
<skiing> não... não lembro qual era o tipo
<skiing> era algum lido pelo windows ai
<skiing> um FAT
<skiing> só que quando dou o FDISK -l
<skiing> ele continua mostrando como fat
<adorilson> boa tarde
<skiing> std: ah, valeu pela ajuda... vou rodar a net aqui e achar o comando... depois quando achar, eu volto aqui e falo... blz?
<adorilson> alguem sabe o que sao multiply-claimed blocks ?
<std> menos mal..
<adorilson> o fsck está perguntando
<adorilson> Clone multiply-claimed blocks?
<std> blz
<administrador> excluir o icone do sinal networkmanager sem querer
<administrador> alguem pode min ajudar
<Geowany[work]> fala administrador
<Geowany[work]> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<administrador> excluir o icone do sinal networkmanager sem querer do painel gnome
<Geowany[work]> administrador: aperta aí
<Geowany[work]> Alt + F2
<Geowany[work]> e digita na caixa de texto
<Geowany[work]> nm-applet
<administrador> não deu nada
<Geowany[work]> administrador: cara...você deve ter removido então a área de notificação
<Geowany[work]> não faço idéia de como coloca ela no gnome
<Geowany[work]> eu uso xfce
<administrador> consegui
<Geowany[work]> administrador: como?
<administrador> botão direito           adcionar ao painel                 adcionar notificação
<administrador> fiz isso
<Geowany[work]> administrador: ah tá!
<Geowany[work]> então tá certo agora!
<administrador> na barra perto do relogio no sistema ubuntu
<administrador> certo o icone do sinal voltou
<Geowany[work]> eu to procurando é um theme para deixar o xfce semelhante o windows xp
<Geowany[work]> para implantar num cyber caffe
<Geowany[work]> o que tem no xfce-look.org seria perfeito, mas não consigo baixar nada ali
<Geowany[work]> só erro 404
<pqatsi> [08/01-13:23:49] < Geowany[work]> administrador: aperta aí
<pqatsi> [08/01-13:23:55] < Geowany[work]> Alt + F2
<pqatsi> [08/01-13:24:01] < Geowany[work]> e digita na caixa de texto
<pqatsi> [08/01-13:24:06] < Geowany[work]> nm-applet
<pqatsi> Geowany[work]: copiao :D
 * pqatsi da oi pro Geowany[work] 
<Geowany[work]> pqatsi: ?
<Geowany[work]> copião?
<pqatsi> [08/01-12:02:57] < Patricia> <administrador> Network Manager este programa o icone sumiu do lado direito do monitor onde aparecia o sinal
<pqatsi> [08/01-12:02:59] < Patricia> eu estou muito ocupada
<pqatsi> :p
<pqatsi> [08/01-12:03:27] < pqatsi> alt + f2
<pqatsi> [08/01-12:03:30] < pqatsi> nm-applet
<pqatsi> [08/01-12:03:48] < pqatsi> se nao aparecer e porque ele deletou o tray
<pqatsi> Geowany[work]: gozação contigo, so pra dar boa tarde mesmo
<Geowany[work]> pqatsi: nem vi cara
<Geowany[work]> pqatsi: ah tá!
<Geowany[work]> :P
<Geowany[work]> pqatsi: e o oss4?
<Geowany[work]> filé aí?
<pqatsi> Geowany[work]: nesse note nao to usando porque n tem jack sense ainda
<pqatsi> eu uso ele com minha audigy :D
<pqatsi> ai sim ele mostra porque é o melhor sistema de som ao que diz respeito de qualidade de audio
<Geowany[work]> hum!
<Geowany[work]> vou ter que testar esse cara depois!
<Geowany[work]> tô é no trampo aqui
<Geowany[work]> pegado com um relatorio monstruoso
<Geowany[work]> comissão inventariante é coisa de corno!
<pqatsi> Geowany[work]: odeio relatórios
<pqatsi> e eu q to fazendo relatório aqui
<pqatsi> e forense num HD
<skiing> std: fala ai... encontrei o comando!
<skiing> std: sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 -n HD-Externo /dev/sdb3
<pqatsi> nao precisa do F32
<pqatsi> ele ja cria fat32 default
<pqatsi> skiing: e não eh -n, é -L
<pqatsi> ah nao pera ae
<skiing> pqatsi: esse é um comando que coloquei aqui... meio que sem saber usar
<pqatsi> realmente, -n
 * pqatsi bitolado com mkfs.ext4
<pqatsi> :D
<skiing> dai eis que 400 gigas sumiram em menos de 2 segundos ¬¬
<pqatsi> hUSAhUAhuSHuAHuHAuHauHAuHAuHAuHAuHAuHAuHUahUAhUAh
<pqatsi> o que vc queria com mkfs?
<skiing> aehuaeueahuae
<skiing> tipo
<skiing> eu tenho uma partição aqui
<skiing> W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<skiing> só que o Linux não conseguia montá-la de jeito nenhum
<skiing> dai encontrei esse tópico no google: http://old.nabble.com/-OFF-TOPIC--Problema-ao-formatar-mp3-player-td9666707.html
<skiing> e dei o comando que tinha lá...
<skiing> agora a partição monta
<skiing> mas monta e diz que está vazia...
<skiing> std: tá ai cara?
<skiing> pqatsi: alguma idéia do que aconteceu?
<std> tu formatou
<rickwap> boa tarde a todos:)
<rickwap> boa tarde a todos:)
<skiing> std: tá brincando...
<std> tarde
<skiing> std: mas não apagou os arquivos, tem como recuperá-los?
<skiing> std: mas tipo, quando dou fdisk -l... aparece lá o mesmo formato de antes de eu pôr esse comando...
<skiing> faz alguma diferença?
<henrique> boa tarde! qual programa posso usar para baixar músicas?
<omelete> henrique,  esse msm q vc tá usando
<henrique> qual?
<std> aparece no fdisk pq a particao existe vc nao deletou a particao ... Mas formatou ela
<omelete> henrique,  ñ sei nenhum, é q tá pra baixar pelo irc tb
<Geowany[work]> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<henrique> entendi, mas como faço, sabe me dizer?
<Geowany[work]> só test-disk agora pra te salvar
<skiing> std: cara, não entendi uma coisa... eu apenas dei um formato a ela, mas nao apaguei os arquivos, isso?
<skiing> test-disk?
<std> eh a msm coisa de format c:
<skiing> mas apagou tudo em menos de 2 segundos?!
<skiing> isso é possível???
<skiing> 400 gigas!!!
<skiing> 400!!!
<skiing> hehe
<std> em teoria os arquivos tao lah. mas a "tabela" que mapeia as areas do disco em que estao os pedacos de cada arquivo foi pro saco
<skiing> tem como recuperar ela?
<skiing> esse test-disk... onde eu arrumo?
<std> so c/ software de recuperacao de arquivos.. mas eu nunca mexi com isso.
<skiing> nao achei no apt-get nem na central
<skiing> std: putz... vou rodar um pouco aqui no google
<std> nao joga nd nesse disco ai ... e usa soft pra recuperar.
<skiing> ok
<omelete> das vezes q recuperei foi com soft win
<omelete> nunca tentei pelo linux
<std> nunca mexi com isso... pra linux nao conheco nenhum soft
<skiing> me diz um bom pro win?
<std> mas acho que o hirensboot pro janelas rem um aplicativo de recovery
<std> *tem
<skiing> hum
<omelete> skiing,  smart undelete, ontrack easy recovery
<omelete> td pago, tem q pgr cracked
<skiing> ook
<henrique> programa para baixar músicas alguém pode me indicar um?
<skiing> como instalo *.tar.bz2 ?
<lauder> bom dia gente
<lauder> acabei de instalar o ubuntu
<lauder> e tou a dar em doido! alguem pode me ajudar?
<std> pra descompactar se nao me engano eh tar xvfj
<lauder> oi
<lauder> bom dia gente, acabei de instalar o ubuntu e tou a dar em doido! alguem pode me ajudar?
<lauder> boa tarde pessoal, tou cheio de problemas com o ubuntu (e para piorar a net vai sempre abaixo) alguem pode me ajudar ?
<std> fala logo o problema... que se alguem souber responde
<JaitonyS> chegou modem adsl quem deseja tenho para pronta entrega zero
<lauder> boa tarde gente. acabei de instalar o ubuntu10-10 e tou a dar em doido. e os problemas sao varios: demora muito tempo a iniciar, a net vai sempre abaixo, nao consigo ouvir musica,empanca a ver videos no youtube
<lauder> :(
<lauder> ola, ta alguem aí?
<bergginu> fala, lauder
<bergginu> problemas?
<lauder> sim
<bergginu> lauder, por que não a versão lts?
<lauder> aqueles varios que eu escrevi
<bergginu> já deu uma gogleada básica?
<lauder> lts ?
<bergginu> sim no caso o Lucid?
<lauder> mas eu acabei de instalar o ubuntu, como é que ta a dar problemas?
<bergginu> vai ter mais suporte (3 anos, se não me engano) e vc esquenta menos a cabeça
<lauder> aii
<lauder> queria mesmo usar oubuntu
<lauder> mas tou triste com estas falhas
<lauder> acho que nao da para mim
<bergginu> olha, pra ser sincero essa é uma das coisas que o Debian me parece ser mais sensato que Ubuntu
<rickwap> boa tarde
<bergginu> vc deveria tentar usar a versão lts
<lauder> qual é a diferença ?
<bergginu> tem mais é que ela foi lançada 6 meses antes
<Ricardo__> deu azar lauder, aki o ubuntu lts ta redondo
<bergginu> tem mais tempo de suporte 3 anos
<bergginu> eu vinha na mesma que vc
<bergginu> instalava sempre a mais nova
<lauder> vinhas na mesma que eu ?
<bergginu> aí decidi pegar uma lts e ficar com ela
<bergginu> vc deve ter instalado a mais nova, não foi?
<bergginu> lauder , bem sua plataforma é 32 bits?
<lauder> sim
<lauder> mas tinha a 10.04 e tambem dava problemas
<bergginu> lauder , bem essas versões dão mais problemas
<bergginu> geralmente os problemas da lts já dever ter sido resolvidos
<bergginu> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<bergginu> baixa aí
<bergginu> ou então começa por partes e vai tentando no google
<bergginu> eu sugiro que vc instale a 10.04 e resolva o que faltar, pois vc poderá passar mais tempo com ela sem ter de atualizar a distro
<bergginu> e enfrentar tudo de novo
<bergginu> quais eram os principais problemas?
<bergginu> lauder?
<lauder> desculpa
<lauder> deixa-me só ler..
<lauder> eu ja tinha estes problemas com a 10.04
<JaitonyS> chegou modem adsl quem deseja tenho para pronta entrega zero
<lauder> empanca a ouvir musica e  a ver videos
<lauder> essencialmente
<lauder> e a net cai de 5 em 5 minutos
<bergginu> versão 32 ou 64?
<lauder> 32
<bergginu> o Ubuntu não tem se dado muito bem com seu sistema de áudio (o Pulse)
<Ricardo__> bah eu adorei o pulse
<Ricardo__> aki da mto certo
<Ricardo__> eu nao curtia o alsa
<bergginu> ví até uma chamada de engenheiro de software no site deles
<bergginu> o antigo (do tempo do 9.10) foi demitido, se não me engano
<lauder> isto sao bugs que nem sei por onde pegar, por ex: tou a meia hora a tentar actualizar os pacotes, mas diz-me que é impossivel porque falh a ligaçaão a internet.. quando tou na internet
<bergginu> já tive muitos problemas até que uma atualização resolveu
<bergginu> a net tá boa? já tentou com outro pc, ou sistema?
<Ricardo__> é q tb cara
<bergginu> tá usando cabo ou rádio?
<Ricardo__> toda hora a cada 6 meses
<Ricardo__> é brabo ne
<lauder> a net ta boa
<Ricardo__> tem ubuntu novo cheio de novidades nao da tempo
<lauder> wireless
<lauder> se tou aqui a falar convosco, é porque a net ta boa
<bergginu> passas por um router?
<bergginu> ou o hardware é direto na pci?
<lauder> passa por router
<bergginu> ok, então o Ubuntu não é o responsável totalmente...
<bergginu> bem
<bergginu> vc pode tentar por apt-get update e copiar os erros?
<bergginu> Uma das vantagens do Debian nesse ponto é: só lançaremos quando estiver pronto
<bergginu> Ubuntu deveria ser lançado 1 por ano
<bergginu> e já estaria bom demais
<bergginu> eu nem consigo resolver todos os problemas de um lançamento antes de sair o outro
<lauder> desculpa bergginu
<rickwap> pessoal gravei  as atualizacoes do meu linux e fui colocar em outro pc, e agora como aplicar elas?
<bergginu> fala, lauder
<lauder> o que queres dizer por tentar por apt-get update para copiar os erros?
<bergginu> abra o terminal (gnome-terminal) e digite: sudo apt-get update
<rickwap> ja fiz isso mais esta dando erro
<bergginu> entre com sua senha de usuário, isso vai atualisar as listas de pacotes de softwares disponíveis
<rickwap> W: Falhou o download de alguns ficheiros de indice, forma ignorados ou os antigos foram usados em seu lugar.
<lauder> its going ;)
<bergginu> deixa eu tentar aqui
<rickwap> certo
<bergginu> pessoal, aqui deu tudo certo, más to usando 10.04...
<lauder> nao deu erro nenhum bergginu
<bergginu> vc podem tentar mudar o servidor
<bergginu> para o principal
<rickwap> como?
<bergginu> as vezes o do brasil pode não tá tão bom
<rickwap> eu trasferi as actualizacoes de um pc para outro sem internet
<bergginu> abra o synaptic (Alt+F2 e digite: "gksu synaptic")
<lauder> isso era para quem ?
<bergginu> ou "Menu>>Sistema>>Canais de software"
<rickwap> ja abri
<bergginu> entre com a sua senha e mude a caixa "Baixar de:" de "Servidor no Brasil" para "servidor principal"
<rickwap> ok
<bergginu> depois atualize a lista de pacotes
<bergginu> ele deve pedir isso se vc tentar feixar a janela
<rickwap> onde troco a senha?
<rickwap> estou no synaptic
<bergginu> pra que?
<rickwap> servidor
<bergginu> hum
<rickwap> meu aptoncd nao esta funcionando perfeitamente nao sei pq
<rickwap> ele nao esta restaurando
<bergginu> bem se vc já mudou pro servidor pricipal, vc pode ver quais as atualizações disponíveis
<rickwap> nao consigu=o mudar para o servidor principal
<bergginu> rickwap, dá pra fazer isso na mão, se a ditro for a mesma
<bergginu> pq não?
<lauder> bergginu, como faço para por o icone do wireless no menu ?
<bergginu> hummmmmmmmmmmmm
<bergginu> tenta um blog chamado ubunted
<bergginu> deve ter umas upções lá
<lauder> nao acho que seja questao de opçoes
<lauder> eu nao consigo encontrar o icone do wireless
<lauder> e nao consigo ver videos no computador
<lauder> bahhh, fed up!
<bergginu> bem que extenção tem os vídeos?
<bergginu> que tipo de placa de vídeo você tem?
<bergginu> vejam isso: http://ubuntued.info/23-primeiros-passos-depois-de-instalar-o-ubuntu-lucid-lynx
<bergginu> achei legal pra caramba
<lauder> nvidia10
<lauder> e a extensao é mp4
<bergginu> driver e plugins, já instalou?
<lauder> o driver acho que nao
<lauder> mas nao sei como
<lauder> :O
<lauder> so uma estupida questao
<lauder> o ubuntu 10.10 é lucid lynx ?
<bergginu> não
<bergginu> Lucid Lynx = 10.04 lts (eu uso)
<bergginu> esquenta menos a cabeça
<lauder> olha uma coisa
<lauder> no site que tu me indicaste
<lauder> la tinha um monte de pacotes muultimedia (adorei=
<lauder> e tinha la para por isto no terminal: sudo aptitude install non-free-codecs libdvdcss2 faac faad ffmpeg ffmpeg2theora flac icedax id3v2 lame libflac++6 libjpeg-progs libmpeg3-1 mencoder mjpegtools mp3gain mpeg2dec mpeg3-utils mpegdemux mpg123 mpg321 regionset sox uudeview vorbis-tools x264
<lauder> mas nao da
<lauder> contigo da ?
<bergginu> olha
<bergginu> não sei
<bergginu> más sei que a mioria desse apcotes já tenho aqui
<Luksor> galera como que hiberno o ubuntu 10.10? tem que ter swap?
<Leon_Nardella> Luksor, Sim.
<Luksor> Leon_Nardella: e qual o tamanho?
<bergginu> lauder , você já mudou o servidor de pacotes para pricipla?
<Leon_Nardella> Luksor, No mínimo igual ao tanto de memória que vocÊ tem.
<bergginu> principal?
<bergginu> lauder???
<Luksor> e como que pega o vol_id da partição?
<lauder> nao
<lauder> bergginu
<anoob> alguem entende de gnu gettext ae?
<lauder> explica-me..
<bergginu> lauder, tente mudar seu servidor de pacotes para o principal
<lauder> ok
<lauder> e como faço isso ?
<JaitonyS> chegou modem adsl quem deseja tenho para pronta entrega zero
<bergginu> lauder, assim: menu>>sistema>>canais de sotware
<bergginu> lauder, entre com a senha e altere de "servidor no brasil" para "servidor principal"
<lauder> bergginu nao encontro canais de software no submenu sistema
<bergginu> lauder , sistema >> administração
<bergginu> desculpe
<bergginu> o erro
<lauder> no problem
<lauder> mas canais de software nao tem
<lauder> sera gestor de pacotes sypnatyc?
<bergginu> tbm
<bergginu> só echei mais fácil
<bergginu> bem vc deve alterar para servidor principal e recarregar a lista
<bergginu> isso deve ajudá-lo a baixar os pacotes
<lauder> ah, agora nao da pra abrir
<Leon_Nardella> Vai direto: gksu software-properties-gtk
<lauder> porrque tou a fazer uma mega actualização
<bergginu> boa
<bergginu> Alt+F2, amém?
<bergginu> Amém, irmãos?
<lauder> Loool
<lauder> amen e ate sempre
<lauder> :)
<bergginu> inté
<Ernandes> puff
<lauder> bergginu
<lauder> voce ta aí camarada-ajudante?
<bergginu> sim
<lauder> ja reiniciei o computador depois da mega actualização
<lauder> e ainda nao da pra ver videos
<lauder> affff
<lauder> tu ias dizer-me qualquer coisa sobre o gestos de pacotes sypnatyc
<bergginu> sim...
<lauder> e ficou pela metdade
<bergginu> vc atualizou kernel?
<bergginu> e pulse?
<lauder> eu actualizei o pc
<bergginu> nossa
<bergginu> só ia mandar vc trocar o servidor de pacotes pra pricipal
<lauder> desculpa, caí
<bergginu> hum hum
<bergginu> como que tá o audio?
<Ernandes> puff
<Porvoero> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=II1KpSIHVbI
<Stylles> ai alguem ja colocou o ubuntu no dominio
<JaitonyS> chegou modem adsl quem deseja tenho para pronta entrega zero
<Ernandes> eu nao
<pqatsi> Stylles: tente o likewise
<pqatsi> nunca usei em producao
<pqatsi> so em testes
<Stylles> Stylles:  opa
<pqatsi> mas parece muito bacana, até porque e todo grafico e tal
<Stylles> pqatsi: opa
<Stylles> pqatsi: to tentando colocar o samba4 no dominio
<Stylles> pqatsi: alias o ubuntu no samba4
<pqatsi> Stylles: leia o que escrevi
<pqatsi> teste, se nao funcionar, vamos pro /dev/unha
<Stylles> eu li kara
<pqatsi> so just do it :0
<pqatsi> :)
<Stylles> pqatsi: ai sei la kara vou ficar com ldap mesmo
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> oia a bobagem que voce falou
<pqatsi> [08/01-17:24:26] < Stylles> pqatsi: alias o ubuntu no samba4
<pqatsi> eu to entendendo que seu problema é o cliente AD, e nao o servidor AD
<pqatsi> confirma?
<Stylles> sim
<pqatsi> entao
<pqatsi> nao tem nada a ver com ldap
<pqatsi> nem precisa ser o samba4 pra isso nao
<pqatsi> ingressar ubuntu em AD == likewise e morreu maria
<Stylles> mais aquela pagina que me passou
<pqatsi> que?
<pqatsi> eu nao passei nada
<pqatsi> so indiquei usar o likewise pra ingressar a maquina no dominio
<pqatsi> simples
<Ernandes> hi
<YuriBokaleff1y90>  oi
<YuriBokaleff1y90>  blz man
<Ernandes> hi
<Pirce-xD> e aê galera?
<Ernandes> hi
<Pirce-xD> hi
<Pirce-xD> :}
<Pirce-xD> primeira vez no IRC
<Pirce-xD> =x
<Pirce-xD> e no linux
<Pirce-xD> :]
<Ernandes> parabens.. e boa sorte
<Pirce-xD> vlw
<Pirce-xD> :]
<Pirce-xD> vou ter que ter sorte msm... depois de windwos dar pau...
<Pirce-xD> peguei febre
<Pirce-xD> formatei
<Pirce-xD> e coloquei só linux
<Pirce-xD> :}
<Pirce-xD> no dual-boot
<Pirce-xD> agora aprendo ou aprendo
<Pirce-xD> :}
<Ernandes> é o jeito..
<Pirce-xD> alguma dica pra um novato no ubuntu?
<Pirce-xD> :]
<Ernandes> leia muitoo
<Pirce-xD> O.o
<Pirce-xD> é complicado assim?
<Ernandes> nao.. mas ler faz bem..
<Pirce-xD> q susto
<Pirce-xD> :]
<Pirce-xD> sempre ouço
<Pirce-xD> falar
<Pirce-xD> que Linux é dificil e talz
<Pirce-xD> sem traumas até agora
<Pirce-xD> :}
<Pirce-xD> 1 semana usando
<Pirce-xD> ^^
<Pirce-xD> e sem a menor vontade de voltar pro windows
<Pirce-xD> :}
<Ernandes> mas sempre bom manter  dual boot
<Pirce-xD> pq?
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: coisas que o dinheiro nao compra: 3xcore2quad @ 2.4ghz + 1xi3 @ 2.2ghz com 12 + 8 + 4 Gb de ram dedicados a um processamento cientifico. e o trem vai pegar fogo :D
<Andre_Gondim> pqatsi, que azar ein
<gbs> o.O
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: http://twitpic.com/3o83b7 http://twitpic.com/3o84fk http://twitpic.com/3o8eks http://pastie.org/1440984
<pqatsi> isso numa das maquinas
<pqatsi> o 2xcorequad vai entrar na segunda a tarde
<pqatsi> :D
<Pirce-xD> O.o
<gbs> pqatsi eu uso o htop
<gbs> q programa é esse
<gbs> na primeira image?
<gbs> imagem*
<pqatsi> gbs: nmon
<pqatsi> muito melhor que o htop
<pqatsi> porque ele monitora uma porrada de coisas
<gbs> nmon? ok thx
 * pqatsi empolgadissimo com os resultados
<gbs> essa semana
<gbs> vou configurar o tproxy na universidade
<gbs> vai ser bonito :D
<pqatsi> gbs: o legal e q assim
<pqatsi> esse quad ta na usp, e o dual quad ta na ufmg
<pqatsi> e vai tudo voar via rnp
<gbs> eh
<gbs> eu to brincando via rnp tbm
<gbs> caralho
<gbs> botei o nmon la no proxy
<gbs> ayehaeuaeh, mto massa
<pqatsi> neh
<gbs> foda é que tem
<gbs> duzentas vlan nessa porra
<pqatsi> HUAhUAhUAHUHAuHauHauHAuHauHauHauHA
<gbs> daí a parte de 'network' fica meio tenso
<InvaderZim> vlan rox
<gbs> lá agente tem 1 vlan pra cada bloco da faculdade
<gbs> sao uns 60 blocos
<gbs> mto bacana cara
<gbs> dá pra ter uma idéia de qual vlan ta usando a rede
<gbs> curti esse nmon
<gbs> vou ligar no display de 46' la na facul
<gbs> :D
<pqatsi> hahahahhahaha
<pqatsi> boa
<gbs> pqatsi
<gbs> amigos meus aqui
<gbs> tao fazendo um buscador
<gbs> junto com o povo da UFMG
<gbs> tem um processamento maluco por trás
<pqatsi> lol
<gbs>         Average HTTP requests per minute since start:   473.4
<gbs> sabado, tem ninguém na facul, lol
<gbs> quase 8 rqs
<gbs> esse squid-3.1.10 está estupidamente melhor
<Luksor> galera o ubuntu não salva a sesseão em modo hibernate?
<Luksor> hibernar aqui tá sendo a mesma coisade desligar
<Ernandes> puff
<skletenblack> alguem ai é emo? presiso de ajuda, e só emo pra me ajudar!
<Detch> lol
<skletenblack> kkkkkkkkk
<skletenblack> presiso de umas bandas de rock e q to baixando uns cds aki....
<std> hahahaha
<std> skletenblack é da familia restart, iiehaieohaoei
<skletenblack> std kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk sai fora
<skletenblack> to falando rock de verdade, não essa boiólagem ai
<vasco> oi
<vasco> alguém me pode ajudar a pôr a minha webcam a funcionar com o flash?
<std> emo = boiolagem
<skletenblack> não é diferente
<skletenblack> stdstd , gosta de rock?
<skletenblack> std*
<Luksor> galera o ubuntu não salva a sesseão em modo hibernate?
<Luksor> hibernar aqui tá sendo a mesma coisade desligar
<Ernandes> not
#ubuntu-br 2011-01-09
<Ernandes> puff
<bergginu> plablemas???
<bergginu> problemas???
<bergginu> tá tudo bem?
<Ernandes> noo
<Luksor> bergginu: a porra do hibernate não funfa
<Ernandes> troca o pc
<Gomex> Ursinha, ping
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, Fala man!
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, qual a boa?
<Andre_Gondim> Gomex, Paraíba, Nordesta :P
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, ta na paraiba?
<Andre_Gondim> Gomex, sim
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, massa!
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, estou em Campinas, precisando de ajuda de alguém daqui
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, estou pingando a Ursinha desde ontem e ela não responde :P
<Gomex> Queria apenas saber locais legais aqui em Campinas
<Gomex> Pra pedir algo delivery
<Gomex> ou até mesmo ir pessoalmente
<staimeer> Gomex: http://www.google.com.br/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=delivery+campinas
<Gomex> staimeer, assim, queria indicações, números tenho diversos, mas mesmo assim valeu!
<Patricia> Andre_Gondim nao escrevi o testo cedo pq nao deu, mas ja vou escrever sobre o compiz, rapidao
<Andre_Gondim> Patricia, obrigado
<YuriBokaleff-1>  oi
<YuriBokaleff-1>  blz man
<Andre_Gondim> Patricia, é o bot?
<Patricia> sim
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> nem liga ignora ele :D
<Patricia> nao adianta fazer nada :(
<Andre_Gondim> .kban YuriBokaleff-1 see ya
<Patricia>  /ban YuriBo*
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> Andre_Gondim: bani com o * depois do bo
<Patricia> :)
<Andre_Gondim> .deop Andre_Gondim
<pqatsi> o.0
<Patricia> sem bot tomara q para sempre :D
<pqatsi> isso vale para os seus ?
<Patricia> o meu nao vem aki
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, vixe...
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, qual foi o desse cara?
<Andre_Gondim> Gomex, é um bot automático que vez por outra entra aqui, nao é uma pessoa ;)
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, como tu sabe? (fiquei curioso)
<Gomex> :p
<Andre_Gondim> Gomex, deve ser a décima vez que faço ban no bot que usa o mesmo nick
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, Não tem lista de Akick não?
<Andre_Gondim> Gomex, não sei, akick me lembra Brasnet
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, Yeah! Brasnet era massa!
<Andre_Gondim> Gomex, estou semi de férias, quando voltar a porto alegre vou ver o akick
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, massa! :P
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, olha que fácil : http://toxin.jottit.com/freenode_chanserv_commands#cs07
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, faz logo e larga de preguiça rs
<Andre_Gondim> let me c
<Andre_Gondim> .op Andre_Gondim
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, e ae?
<Andre_Gondim> Gomex, achou que funfou
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, :P
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, de nada :P
<Andre_Gondim> Gomex, blz, se precisar é só dizer de novo :P haha
<Gomex> AUEHUAHEUHAE
<Andre_Gondim> .deop Andre_Gondim
<Andre_Gondim> Gomex, valeu ;)
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> qual comando uso para ver os usuários e grupos existentes em um servidor ubuntu ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não tem um comando para mim poder ver os usuários e grupos existentes no server ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu estava lendo sobre o comando #userconf
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> users
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> opa auehuahe
<_S4MUR4I_> o/
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> <O
<pqatsi> Cesar_Augusto_W7: experimente cat /etc/passwd /etc/group
<pqatsi> sleeep!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pqatsi: hum
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> boa
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hehe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> vixe uaueha
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tem muita coisa , legal
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pqatsi:  valeu ai pela dica :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> muito obrigao
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> obrigado****
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mactimes: estou lendo aqui sobre o umask http://www.infowester.com/linuxpermissoes2.php
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ehehh
<licensed> alguem aqui usa firefox via wine? instalei aqui mas quando abro algum site que use flash (like youtube) ele trava (ja instalei o flash)
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> licensed: porque está usando ele pelo wine uahuehae
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu não uso assim
<licensed> Cesar_Augusto_W7, voce tem certeza do que esta falando?
<licensed> Cesar_Augusto_W7, http://0fx66.com/blog/linux/firefox-mais-rapido-no-wine-que-nativo-no-linux/
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> licensed:  kkkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> assim sim auheuahea
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> que doidera auehuahe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> licensed:  e o google chromium
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não seria interessante
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> bom tu deve estar testando :P
<licensed> Cesar_Augusto_W7, via wine?
<licensed> eu preciso de um navegador pra rodar via wine
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas está matéria é de 2009
<licensed> Cesar_Augusto_W7, eu nao estou querendo ganhar desempenho. so mostrei por causa do seu comentario. que falou que ta travando pq é wine
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu não falei isto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> deixa eu ver aqui aueau para cima
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu falei TESTANDO auehuaheuaheuha kkk
<licensed> desculpe amigo li errado
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> capaz licensed tranquilo
<licensed> <Cesar_Augusto_W7> licensed: porque está usando ele pelo wine uahuehae
<licensed> tinha lido usando
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkkkkkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hehe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ai ai bah , vamo que vamo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> vou tentar montar meu server aqui auehua
<cnet> tem alguem ae online
<cnet> preciso tira umas duvidas plz
<cnet> alguem
<gbs> se eu souber...
<cnet> conheci um jogo chamado orcs
<cnet> torcs ele e de corrida
<cnet> ele ta compactado e uso o ubntu teria um tuto mais facil pra eu instalar ele ak ?
<gbs> ih
<gbs> saiu antes de eu responder :3
<RMonteiraum> eae
<RMonteiraum> noiteboa
<licensed> gbs, nao te acostumastes ainda
<RMonteiraum> ping
<Ernandes> puff
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguém vivo ai
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguém me diz o que acontece quando dou somente a permissão de escrita em algo e não de leitura uaeuhaueha
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguém já fez isto auheuahe :P
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois estou dando uma lida aqui num artigo   http://www.infowester.com/linuxpermissoes.php
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e não lembro de ter feito isto uhuheuae
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ainda
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> quem quiser falar me chama pelo nick estou lendo aqui
<peregrinator_six> Cesar_Augusto_W7, bom dia. Faz igual a eu, vai dormir... :P
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkk
<victor1903> Ola pessoal, estou com uma bronca, to tentando instalar ubuntu e windows em dual boot, soh q instalei primeiro o ubuntu, mas qdo tento instalar o windows a instalacao naum prossegue
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> nossa
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tem um comando que nunca imaginei que tivesse
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ou quase nunca imaginei auhuahuea
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tune2fs 
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> muito show
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mactimes:  ainda não fiz o que tu aconselhou , estou lendo sobre umask primeiro e permissões
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois não lembrava direito , pois estava usando mais o windows aqui :D valeu pelas dicas
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> vou deitar :D
<mactimes> Beleza.
 * mactimes <--------------- CORTE SEU MONITOR AQUI PARA DESTACAR SEU NET SPLIT ------------------>
<pqatsi> LOL
<Patricia> Bom dia :-D
<staimeer> Patricia: bom dia
<Thiago_MGMB> bom dia a todos !!!
<marvel> bom dia patricia
<Patricia> bom dia marcosmamorim
<Patricia> ops
<Patricia> marvel ^^
<marvel> sim ?
<Patricia> ^^
<SirAngels> slipky =*
<Gomex> Ursinha, ping
<emerick> bom dia
<emerick> tô com uma parada chata q não consigo resolver
<emerick> fui fazer um download de uma música no site 4shared e qdo ele concluiu  o download na minha pasta de download apareceu no topo da janela ubuntu one, sendo q nem sei o q é isso e essa coisa não deixa eu nem se quer fazer a extração das músicas
<emerick> alguém sabe como faço pra eliminar essa parada?
<pqatsi> ptl: pvt
<Ursinha> Gomex, pong
<Gomex> Ursinha, opa!
<Gomex> Ursinha, tudo bem?
<Gomex> Ursinha, acho que não lembra de mim, estive contigo no FISL, junto com hdoria
<Gomex> Ursinha, sou embaixador do Projeto Fedora, ou era... sei lá...
<Gomex> :P
<Gomex> Ursinha, então, estou na sua terra (Campinas), queria um toque do que tem de legal pra fazer aqui hj
<Gomex> :D
<emerick> fui fazer um download de uma música no site 4shared e qdo ele concluiu  o download na minha pasta de download apareceu no topo da janela ubuntu one, sendo q nem sei o q é isso e essa coisa não deixa eu nem se quer fazer a extração das músicas
<emerick> alguém sabe como faço pra eliminar essa parada?
<pqatsi> voce pode remover o ubuntu-one
<pqatsi> mactimes: pinga
 * pqatsi loves ICMP timeouts
<pqatsi> momento reclamacao:
<pqatsi> add map loop0p1 (252:0): 0 94365810 linear /dev/loop0 16065
<pqatsi> add map loop0p2 (252:1): 0 52420095 linear /dev/loop0 94381875
<pqatsi> add map loop0p3 (252:2): 0 52420095 linear /dev/loop0 146801970
<pqatsi> add map loop0p4 (252:3): 0 94365810 linear /dev/loop0 199222065
<pqatsi> root@ana.leleobhz.org:/disco_divigula# mount /dev/^C
<pqatsi> root@ana.leleobhz.org:/disco_divigula# ls /dev/lo
<pqatsi> log    loop0  loop1  loop2  loop3  loop4  loop5  loop6  loop7
<pqatsi> Cade os devices? ¬¬
<pqatsi> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2011-01-09 12:47 /dev/disk/by-id/raid-loop0p3-part3 -> ../../dm-2
<pqatsi> ou seja, porque o maldito nao mapeou pra onde devia ¬¬
<Gomex> pqatsi, olha o flood, usa pastebin
 * pqatsi pensa se ignora ou se responde do jeito leleobhz hardened de responder
 * Gomex se arrepende por ter falado com o troll
<Gomex> :P
<pqatsi> reiserfsck --rebuild-tree -S --logfile raid-loop0p3-part3.log /dev/disk/by-id/raid-loop0p3-part3
<pqatsi> e arda no inferno FS maldito! :D
<bergginu> Pessoal não sei vocês, más eu e outros usuários temos enfrentado problemas para baixar pacotes dos servidores brasileiros do Ubuntu, por isso sugiro aos colegas que mudem para o servidor principal, por enquanto.
<Ernandes> puff
<mactimes> bergginu, Qual o problema, exatamente?
<mactimes> bergginu, Para mim, aqui, está parecendo normal.
<bergginu> quando tento instalar alguns pacotes como "htop", por exemplo não consigo baixar
<bergginu> como um problema de rede
<mactimes> bergginu, Tenho htop aqui.  Vou remover, limpar o cache e instalar novamente.  Só um instante.
<Gladonias> Alguem ai tem solucao para a instalacao do Google Earth?
<bergginu> não sei se o server esta sobrecarregado ou em manutenção
<natsha> olá boa tarde
<mactimes> bergginu, Acabo de reinstalar.  MUITO rápido.
<mactimes> bergginu, Verifique sua conexão.
<bergginu> ummmmm
<bergginu> bem ontem estava acontecendo com o pessoal que usa 10.10
<bergginu> eu uso 10.04 e vc?
<mactimes> bergginu, Eu uso 10.10
<bergginu> ha tá
<bergginu> seria legal testar com alguém que use o 10.04
<bergginu> deve ser manutenção mesmo
<bergginu> acredito que volte ao normal em breve
<natsha> sempre que ligo pc a tecla numlock  não acende  que faço?
<natsha> eu uso 10.04
<bergginu> natsha, até onde sei é normal
<mactimes> bergginu, http://pastie.org/1442780
<natsha> ta bom
<natsha> valeu
<bergginu> mactimes, veleu mesmo
<mactimes> bergginu, 9 segundos entre baixar e instalar
<bergginu> aqui num tava conseguindo nem atualizar a lista de pacotes pelo server brasil, + no caso seria o 10.04
<mactimes> bergginu, Não estou te atacando, por favor, não entenda mal.  Mas, por gentileza, verifique as coisas antes de soltar aqui no canal.  Tem muito "beginner" que pode acabar realmente seguindo as coisas que as pessoas afirmam aqui.
<bergginu> quando mudei pro principal ficou tudo blz
<bergginu> tudo bem
<bergginu> tranquilo
<mactimes> bergginu, Ainda está com dificuldade em atualizar com os servidores BR?
<bergginu> espera vou testar volto já
<mactimes> bergginu, Consegue fazer um telnet para br.archive.ubuntu.org na porta 80?
<bergginu> posso tentar
<natsha> realmente eu fui seguir umas dicas que me deram quase queimei meu pc  agora ta desconfigurado quando faço atualizaço
<lauder> boa tarde gente
<lauder> Não consigo ouvir musica no meu computador, que faço ?
<Ernandes> troca de computador
<natsha> toda as vezes que faço atualização aparece isso
<bergginu> mactimes, sim tudo bem
<mactimes> lauder, Já verificou os controles de volume?
<mactimes> bergginu, Então tá beleza.
<natsha> E: linux-image-2.6.32-26-generic: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 2
<natsha> E: grub-pc: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 2
<natsha> E: linux-image-generic: problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<natsha> E: linux-generic: problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<natsha> E: grub2: problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<lauder> mactimes, eu consigo so ouvir musica na internet. Quando ouço musicas que estao no meu computador, o som começa a atrofiar e a figuar todo desfigurado.
<mactimes> natsha, Usa um pastebin, por gentileza, sem flood no canal.  Se não souber como utilizar um pastebin, posso te ajudar.
<mactimes> lauder, Que tipo de arquivo?  mp3?
<natsha> eu não sei usar me ensina
<bergginu> mactimes, o problema do lauder deve ter haver com o pulse, não?
<mactimes> natsha, Abre isto:  http://pastie.org
<lauder> sim
<mactimes> natsha, Cola o conteúdo que quer enviar (quando forem assim mais de 2 ou 3 linhas), e clica no botão PASTE, logo abaixo da área pra você colar.  Vai ser redirecionada para outra página, com o conteúdo que você colou.  Pega o endereço desta página nova e cola aqui.
<mactimes> bergginu, Pode ser que sim, pode ser que não.  Como está distorcendo, pode ser o codec também.
<natsha> ta bom vou fazer
<mactimes> lauder, Teu sistema tá atualizado?
<lauder> actualizei-o ontem
<lauder> e segui os concelhos de bergginu e mudei para servidor principal os pacotes synpatics
<mactimes> lauder, abre um terminal e faz isto aqui:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y -f dist-upgrade
<lauder> processing...
<lauder> ja esta
<natsha> <script src='http://pastie.org/1442811.js'></script>
<natsha>  é isso
<pqatsi> [09/01-13:18:30] < bergginu> Pessoal não sei vocês, más eu e outros usuários temos enfrentado problemas para baixar pacotes dos servidores brasileiros do Ubuntu, por  isso sugiro aos colegas que mudem para o servidor principal, por enquanto.
<lauder> não tera a ver com os drivers?
<pqatsi> sft.if.usp.br ta funfando
<natsha> ou esse <script src='http://pastie.org/1442811.js'></script>
<mactimes> lauder, http://linuxbr.inf.br/144  Dá uma olhada nisto aqui.  Instala os codecs pro teu sistema e tenta novamente.  Se não resolver, volte aqui e a gente vê.
<pqatsi> www.las.ic.unicamp.br
<pqatsi> também tá
<pqatsi> ou seja,
<pqatsi> so o br.archive - que é um DNS round-robin pra TODOS os mirrors brasileiros - que ta fora
<lauder> obrigado mactimes, vou faze-lo
<mactimes> natsha, o endereço da barra de endereço mesmo.  Mas já tá bom.
<mactimes> natsha, Vou dar uma olhada.
<natsha> ta legal estou esperando
<mactimes> pqatsi, br.archive eu consegui.   Não estou tendo nenhum problema pro 10.10
<pqatsi> mactimes: dns tava off ate uns tempos atras
<bergginu> ótimo, pelo menos tá resolvido
<komentarze_listy> alguem conhece um tutorial bom de iptables ? bem basico
<VonNaturAustreVe> komentarze_listy, da uma olhada http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Dominando-o-iptables-%28parte-1%29/
<mactimes> pqatsi, Bem, se estava, não está mais.  E, exceto em caso de emergência - e como aqui, dificilmente você vai ver alguém rodando serviços críticos em servidores por ser um canal mais voltado para "beginners" apesar de ser técnico - acho que é melhor esperar, até mesmo algumas horas ao invés de sugerir alteração nos mirrors, o que pode levar um sistema que esteja em perfeito funcionamento a não conseguir mais se atualizar por "hum
<mactimes> an error".
<mactimes> pqatsi, Mas, como eu sempre digo, "that's just MY opinion" =)
<komentarze_listy> VonNaturAustreVe: vlw cara
<mactimes> natsha, O que está acontecendo exatamente?  Não consegue atualizar o sistema?
<mactimes> komentarze_listy, #iptables-br
<mactimes> komentarze_listy, Will be glad to help
<bergginu> mactimes, acha que mudas pro servidor principal, representa o risco evidente pro sistema?
<mactimes> bergginu, Não, o que quero dize é que corre o risco de um iniciante tentar modificar manualmente os arquivos de configuração e esculhambá-lo.
<bergginu> pensei que seriam em sua maioria mirros do principal
<mactimes> bergginu, No fim das contas, gera mais mal do que bem.
<natsha> toda vez que pede para atualizar eu faço e, quando termina diz que nem todasa atualização não pode ser fei to e aparece isso que eu te mandei
<mactimes> natsha, Chegou a alterar alguma coisa no teu sources.list?
<mactimes> natsha, Ou o sistema está assim desde que instalou?
<bergginu> mactimes, ok, entendo.
<natsha> o que é isso ?
<mactimes> s/dize/dizer/
<natsha> desculpe eu sou leiga
<mactimes> natsha, Sem problema.  É pra isto mesmo que estamos aqui.
<natsha> não estava assim
<mactimes> natsha, Consegue seguir instruções num terminal?
<natsha>  consigo
<mactimes> natsha, Ok.  Abre um terminal, então.
<mactimes> natsha, Se possível, feche os outros programas que estejam rodando, exceto, claro teu IRC e o terminal.
<mactimes> natsha, Me informe quando puder prosseguir.
<natsha> sim  pode  mandar
<komentarze_listy> mactimes: mto obrigado, depois de eu dar uma lida eu apareço por la
<mactimes> komentarze_listy, Beleza.
<mactimes> natsha, Executa no terminal:  sudo apt-get update
<mactimes> natsha, Vê se vai até o fim.
<mactimes> natsha, Ou se vai te retornar algum erro, se vai demorar muito pra executar (demorar muito, dependendo da sua conexão, pode ser algo em torno de 30 segundos de inatividade no terminal)
<natsha> comando não encontrado
<mactimes> natsha, Verifica o que digitou.  Deve ter digitado errado.
<mactimes> natsha, É importante que digite EXATAMENTE como escrevi.
<mactimes> natsha, sudo apt-get update
<natsha> eu digitei errado
<mactimes> natsha, Se preferir, copie o que escrevi, cole no terminal e dê enter
<natsha> ja fiz foi até o fim
<mactimes> natsha, Ótimo.  Agora faça:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mactimes> natsha, Verifique se vai até o fim.  É possível que te peça para confirmar se quer mesmo fazer isto.  Basta dar enter.
<InvaderZim> mactimes: pq vc acha q dist vai resolver?
<mactimes> natsha, A penas a título de informação:  "sudo apt-get update" - sem as aspas - atualiza no teu sistema a lista de pacotes disponíveis.
<natsha> ta fazendo
<mactimes> InvaderZim, Ainda estou fazendo o troubleshooting para verificar onde está o problema na atualização.  Ainda não sei se isto vai resolver.  De qualquer forma, nunca rodo upgrade, sempre dist-upgrade.  Para saber a diferença:  man ap-get
<mactimes> natsha, Ok.
<InvaderZim> eu sei a diferença, só saber seu raciocinio mesmo
<natsha> pronto terminou
<mactimes> natsha, Não pediu para atualizar nada?
<natsha> não
<natsha> nada3
<mactimes> natsha, Ok.  Isto significa que teu sistema está atualizado.  Vamos, agora, limpar o que não for mais necessário.
<mactimes> natsha, sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<natsha> ta bom
<InvaderZim> natsha é natAsha?
<mactimes> natsha, Avise quando estiver concluído.
<natsha> é natsha
<InvaderZim> é masculino ou feminino? parece russo
<natsha> operação auto remode purge inválida
<mactimes> natsha, Digitou o comando errado.
<mactimes> natsha, sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<mactimes> natsha, autoremove é junto
<natsha> é ruso é feminino
<natsha> russo
<mactimes> natsha, --purge, observe que são 2 -- e purge é colado com o --
<natsha> digitei certo
<mactimes> natsha, Pela resposta que me deu no erro "auto remode" não parece estar correto.
<natsha> copiei colei deu certo
<mactimes> natsha, Ok.  Por fim:  sudo apt-get clean
<natsha> desculpa aí
<InvaderZim> ishperta
<mactimes> natsha, Sem problema.
<mactimes> natsha, Só pra garantir, depois do clean, faça:  sudo apt-get check
<mactimes> natsha, Verifique se retorna algum erro
<bergginu> devíamos compartilhar scripts
<natsha> esse clean não quer fazer
<mactimes> natsha, Ele não faz nada demais, não.  Não vai ser tão "verbatim" quanto os outros, não retorna muita coisa, não.  Deu algum erro ou apenas "retornou" pouca coisa?
<mactimes> natsha, Se voltou para o prompt logo após o comando, está tudo certo.
<staimeer> mactimes: ms facil ela liberar o ssh pra vc
<natsha> vou fazer o check
<natsha> foi isso mesmo
<natsha> paciencia sou aprendiz
<lauder> mactimes, a música ainda sai distorcida
<lauder> bolas
<natsha> pronto fiz tudo que mandou
<mactimes> staimeer, Acesso a SSH é algo que: 1) Requer alguma _confiança_ por parte de quem _cede_ o acesso.  - Acredito que não seja o caso, acabo de conhecê-la e vice-versa. 2) Eu estaria fazendo por ela, no fim das contas, ela estaria mais dependente de mim e não poderia olhar os logs depois para se resolver sozinha caso eu não esteja online e não tenha ninguém disponível (ou com vontade) para ajudar. 3) Só costumo solicitar acesso a SSH p
<mactimes> ara conhecidos mais _próximos_ e para problemas mais complicados, ainda assim, geralmente por screen compartilhado para a pessoa poder 3.1) Acompanhar 3.2) Aprender.  Então, não, acho que não.
<natsha> tudo pronto
<mactimes> natsha, Ok.  Está tudo certinho, então.  Seu sistema está atualizado e "limpo".
<natsha> não apareceu nenhum erro
<renebarbosa> bom dia ai mans
<renebarbosa> :d
<natsha> valeuu  gracias
<mactimes> natsha, Por nada.
<natsha> feliz ano novo e tudo de bom
<mactimes> Igualmente.
<natsha>  hasta luego
<mactimes> Intel
<RMonteiraum> boa tarde
<mactimes> lauder, Vamos lá.  Se executar algum vídeo com som no YouTube, por exemplo, rola legal, sem qualquer distorção?
<lauder> o video da frame by frame
<lauder> (é outro problema)
<lauder> mas o som da bom
<mactimes> lauder, Humm.
<mactimes> lauder, Já verificou se há drivers restritos para o teu hardware?  Sei que a maioria não gosta, mas IMHO, é sempre o mais _recomendável_.
<lauder> ok ,vou precisar da tua ajuda para verificar isso
<BergGinu> ??
<mactimes> lauder, Sem problema.
<lauder> eu sei que se for a sistema » administração »  drivers adicionais
<lauder> nao aparece nada
<lauder> na janela
<mactimes> lauder, Me dá um segundo pra abrir a máquina virtual aqui.  Meu sistema está em en_US, mas tenho uma VM em pt_BR.  Só um instante.
<mactimes> lauder, Ah, beleza, então.
<mactimes> lauder, Abre um terminal aí.
<lauder> ja ta aberto
<mactimes> lauder, vou ver qual o teu hardware pra ver se achamos alguma coisa a respeito de problemas com teu hardware especificamente.
<mactimes> lauder, cd Desktop
<RMonteiraum> adoro VMs :P
<mactimes> lauder, Verifica se o final do seu prompt fica assim: ~/Desktop
<lauder> deixa-me ver se percebi
<lauder> escrevo no terminal cd desktop
<mactimes> lauder, Não.
<lauder> entonces..
<mactimes> lauder, Escreve "cd Desktop", sem as aspas
<BergGinu> mactimes e lauder, já tentaram remover o cache do usuário do pulse?
<mactimes> lauder, Tudo que escrever pra você é case-sensitive, ou seja, IMPORTA se for MAIUSCULO ou minusculo.
<lauder> ;) got it
<lauder> escrevi no terminal cd Desktop
<mactimes> lauder, No final de cada comando, ENTER
<lauder> e disse que o ficheiro ou directoria era inexistente
<mactimes> lauder, Puts.  Teu sistema está em pt_PT??
<lauder> sim
<lauder> tou em portugalo
<lauder> lisbon city :)
<mactimes> Ok.
<RMonteiraum> ficheiro é onde a telemar guardava as fichas...
<RMonteiraum> :p
<mactimes> lauder, Humm.  Clica com o botão direito na tua área de trabalho, cria um arquivo chamado acheme.txt
<lauder> criar um iniciador ou documento ?
<mactimes> lauder, Me avisa quando o fizer.
<mactimes> lauder, documento
<mactimes> lauder, acheme.txt
<lauder> done
<mactimes> lauder, No terminal:  find . -iname acheme.txt
<mactimes> lauder, O quê retorna?
<mactimes> lauder, CUIDADO
<mactimes> lauder, Vou "escrever por extenso" o comando:  find PONTO MENOSiname acheme.txt
<mactimes> lauder, O quê retorna?
<lauder> ./Área de Trabalho/acheme.txt
<mactimes> lauder, Ok.
<Ricardo__> alguem sabe como por o pulseaudio no debian?
<Ricardo__> aki nao rolo
<mactimes> lauder, Faça, com bastante atenção:  Será só para nos facilitar, se quiser (e recomendo que o faça) copie o comando e cole no terminal, dê enter:
<mactimes> lauder, ln -s /Área\ de\ Trabalho Desktop
<mactimes> lauder, Opa!
<mactimes> lauder, Foi errado.
<lauder> ok
<mactimes> lauder, ln -s ./Área\ de\ Trabalho Desktop
<mactimes> lauder, Agora está certo
<mactimes> lauder, ln -s ./Área\ de\ Trabalho Desktop
<renebarbosa> GioFilth, nb
<lauder> nao aconteceu nada
<mactimes> lauder, Nâo?  Vamos ver...  No terminal:  cd Desktop
<lauder> lauder@Lauder:~/Desktop$
<mactimes> lauder, Excelente.
<mactimes> lauder, rm acheme.txt
<mactimes> lauder, Copie e cole a linha inteira que vou colar pra você e dê enter:
<mactimes> lauder, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install hwinfo lshw && echo "HWINFO" > hardware.txt && hwinfo >> hardware.txt && echo "LSHW" >> hardware.txt && lshw >> hardware.txt && gedit hardware.txt
<mactimes> lauder, Quando o gedit abrir, copie todo o conteúdo do arquivo e cole num pastebin (http://pastie.org) e mande o link pra mim.
<lauder> (a espera que o gedit se abra)
<mactimes> lauder, Verifica se não vai pedir confirmação para instalação do hwinfo e do lshw.  Se pedir, dê enter para que ele prossiga.
<lauder> A processar 'triggers' para libc-bin ...
<lauder> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<lauder> process 7408: arguments to dbus_move_error() were incorrect, assertion "(dest) == NULL || !dbus_error_is_set ((dest))" failed in file dbus-errors.c line 280.
<lauder> This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.
<lauder> libhal.c 3483 : Error unsubscribing to signals, error=The name org.freedesktop.Hal was not provided by any .service files
<lauder> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<lauder> PCI (sysfs)
<mactimes> lauder, Não faz isso, camarada...  Usa o pastebin...
<lauder> sorry
<lauder> mas pronto, é nesse ponto que estou agora..
<lauder> normal ?
<lauder> (isso NAO foi o que apareceu no gedit)
<mactimes> lauder, O gedit abriu?
<lauder> nso
<lauder> falei e pronto
<lauder> abriu logo
<mactimes> lauder, Ok, então copia o conteúdo todo e cola num pastebin.
<mactimes> lauder, Manda só o link aqui.
<lauder> nao foi possivel
<lauder> Your paste cannot be larger than 100 kb. Sorry.
<lauder> posso te mandar em privado
<mactimes> lauder, Não faça isto, meu notify vai pirar aqui.
<lauder> ok
<mactimes> lauder, Espera um instante.
<mactimes> lauder, Fecha o gedit
<lauder> fechadinho
<mactimes> lauder, Ainda está com o MESMO terminal aberto?
<lauder> sim
<mactimes> lauder, gzip -9 hardware.txt
<mactimes> lauder, http://www.senduit.com/  Envia pra mim o arquivo hardware.txt.gz que está na sua área de trabalho agora.
<lauder> so um momentinho
<lauder> isto nao ta a correr bem: Sorry!
<lauder> We seem to be having technical difficulty. Please try again in a moment
<lauder> mactimes
<mactimes> lauder, Humm.  Um momento, então.
<lauder> posso tentar pelo yousendit
<Leon_Nardella> Dropbox é bom nessas horas. (Acho que Ubuntu One gera link público tb)
<lauder> mactimes, se nao te importares de me dar o teu e-mail, eu posso enviar-te pelo yousendit
<mactimes> lauder, http://depositfiles.com/pt/
<lauder> http://depositfiles.com/files/psc56bct5
<lauder> muito bom esse depositfiles :)
<joaojoao> olá
<joaojoao> alguém ai já instalou Ubuntu num netbook lg x140?
<Roud-rik> boa tarde
<lauder> vieste mactimes ?
<mactimes> lauder, Tive de espera o tempo de free download.  Acabou de baixar.  Um minuto que vou olhar.
<lauder> mactimes..are u there?
<mactimes> lauder, Yup.  Hold on.
<mactimes> lauder, Bem, pelo que vi a respeito do teu controlador de audio, vai ter de instalar os drivers para Windows com ndiswrapper.  É um notebook?
<lauder> netbook
<lauder> toshiba NB 305
<mactimes> lauder, "Ah".
<lauder> lol, isso explica alguma coisa?
<mactimes> lauder, netbooks pra mim são "brinquedos".  Não servem pra nada.  Bem, sei que não dá pra generalizar, mas a maioria não presta.
<mactimes> lauder, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<mactimes> lauder, Segue isto aí, instala os drivers de audio e video do Windows, deve resolver teu problema.
<mactimes> lauder, Opa.
<mactimes> lauder, Peraí.
<mactimes> lauder, Acho que estou drogado hoje.  Só um instante.
<lauder> eu nao estou, mas vou estar
<lauder> em relação ao video viste alguma coisa mactimes?
<lauder> mactimes, ja tou a instalar
<mactimes> lauder, Calma, calma...
<mactimes> lauder, Beleza.  Pode instalar.
<mactimes> lauder, Quando termnar de instalar o ndiswrapper e o driver de áudio, reboota a máquina.
<mactimes> lauder, Vê se funciona melhor o som e avisa aí.
<lauder> mactimes, ndiswrappere driver de audio sao instalados pelo mesmo comando do terminal, certo ?
<lauder> eu so coloquei este: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<mactimes> lauder, Beleza.
<lauder> e só isso , ne ?
<mactimes> lauder, depois utiliza ele pra instalar os drivers do Windows.
<lauder> ?
<mactimes> lauder, Não, não é só isto.  Isto vai te permitir instalar o driver de som do Windows no Ubuntu.
<lauder> hmm ok
<lauder> e agora, vou pra onde
<lauder> ?
<mactimes> lauder, Um instante.
<Rafylsk> Ae galera, alguem por ai ?
<lauder> Jesus crist, isto é dificilimo
<Rafylsk> Alguem que entenda de servidores web para me tirar umas dúvidas básicas
<Rafylsk> =/
<ubuntero> Rafylsk, larga a dúvida e se alguém souber vai te responder
<mactimes> lauder, Baixa o driver da tua placa de som, extrai os arquivos, depois executa: gksu ndisgtk
<mactimes> lauder, Daí em diante é só seguir a orientação na interface gráfica.
<lauder> Ok
<lauder> mas antes do gksu ndisgtk
<lauder> tenho de descobrir qual o drive da minha placa de som e onde saca-lo
<mactimes> lauder, Baixa e extrai o driver pra tua placa de som.
<mactimes> lauder, Tua placa de som é uma Intel N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller
<Rafylsk> Conratei um servidor dedicado (smart server) na Iweb, ele já vem com Cpanel, configurado e coisa e tal, aí queria saber se mesmo assim eu preciso configurar alguma coisa no servidor ou na segurança ?
<mactimes> lauder, Deve conseguir baixar do site da Toshiba diretamente
<mactimes> lauder, Entrando com o modelo do teu netbook lá, etc. na parte de downloads.
<Rafylsk> o pessoal do suporte falou que posso usar, me pediram apenas para manter os softwares atualizados
<mactimes> Rafylsk, Se tiver acesso SSH, provavelmente, mas apenas o provedor do serviço poderá te dar essa certeza.
<mactimes> Rafylsk, Em todo caso, se tem acesso ao SSH e é servidor dedicado, minha resposta inicial, sem mais dados para avaliação é: sim, você precisa configurar.  Geralmente os servidores dedicados vêm apenas com o sistema básico instalado e com o mínimo configurado para uso/acesso.
<Rafylsk> hum.. e neste caso, o que é preciso ser configurado, não que eu queira dar uma da entendido e fazer sozinho, mas só para saber e para acompanhar alguém que entende do assunto fazer para mim..
<mactimes> Rafylsk, Qual o SO/Distribuição que está rodando?
<Rafylsk> CentOS
<lauder> mactimes eu vou chorar!
<mactimes> Rafylsk, Bem, em geral, configurações de segurança vão depender da distribuição e serviços que vai rodar.
<Rafylsk> Alguém aqui faz isso e quanto cobra ?
<mactimes> Rafylsk, No caso do CentOS, procure a lista de distribuição oficial de segurança dele.  Para os serviços que vai rodar também.
<mactimes> Rafylsk, Você é PF ou PJ?
<Rafylsk> Desculpa, não sei o que é isso.. rsrs XD
<mactimes> Rafylsk, Pessoa Física ou Jurídica / O servidor dedicado é pessoal ou é de alguma empresa?
<Rafylsk> ah tah
<Rafylsk> pessoa física
 * mactimes jumps out.
<Rafylsk> sou webdesigner,, e to querendo configurar o servidor só para hospedar os sites que faço e futuramente trabalhar com envio de e-mail marketing
<lauder> mactimes, desculpa a minha lerdice, mas preciso mesmo do teu suporte. nao encontro em lado nenhum
<mactimes> lauder, Qual o modelo do teu netbook?
<lauder> NB 305
<mactimes> lauder, Toshiba, não é isto?
<lauder> toshiba
<lauder> sim
<mactimes> lauder, Um instante.
<mactimes> lauder, http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/home.jsp?nav=Product%20Support
<mactimes> lauder, Procura teu modelo exato lá.
<Rafylsk> mactimes, sou webdesigner,, e to querendo configurar o servidor só para hospedar os sites que faço e futuramente trabalhar com envio de e-mail marketing
<mactimes> Rafylsk, * mactimes jumps out.
<mactimes> Rafylsk, Desculpe, não presto serviço para PF.
<Rafylsk> mactimes, entendo, mas geralmente num servidor web, o que é feito de configuração ? iptables ? Apache ?
<renebarbosa> Rafylsk, cpanel
<Gomex> Rafylsk, pq não aluga um espaço?
<Rafylsk> Gomex, como assim um espaço ?
<Gomex> Rafylsk, tipo na localweb
<Gomex> uolhosts
<Gomex> coisas do tipo
<mactimes> Rafylsk, Configurações de segurança inerentes ao próprio SO e Distribuição, configurações do firewall (pode ser por iptables ou outra forma), configurações de segurança para cada serviço que for rodar, neste caso, incluindo o apache, sim.
<renebarbosa> Rafylsk, as maiores empresas de hospedagem web
<renebarbosa> utilizam cpanel
<renebarbosa> Rafylsk, e csf
<renebarbosa> que eh uma especie de frontend para o iptables
<Rafylsk> Gomes, então, eu tenho uma revenda, mas os donos dos sites que trabalho estão requisitando uma coisa melhor, e também pretendo trabalhar com e-mail marketing, então já contratei o dedicado na Iweb, e estou querendo saber se já posso usar da forma que vem, ou preciso alterar alguma configuração de otimização ou segurança, segundo o pessoa da iweb eu posso usar dessa forma.
<renebarbosa> Rafylsk, trabalho na HostDime.. lá os servidores que vendemos já são prontos para uso
 * mactimes pensa que "posso" não é sinônimo para "devo".
<renebarbosa> a não ser que os clientes necessitem de adicionais
<Gomex> Rafylsk, precisa muda com certeza
<renebarbosa> como por exemplo
<renebarbosa> streaming de video
<lauder> obrigado mactimes
<mactimes> lauder, Conseguiu?
<renebarbosa> ElDeablo, noob
<Rafylsk> renebarbosa, foi o que o suporte da iweb me disse, me indicaram apenas que configuraçe um sshadmin para não ficar utilizando o root
<renebarbosa> Rafylsk, não conheço iweb
<renebarbosa> Rafylsk, da uma olhada ai
<renebarbosa> hostdime.com.br
<Rafylsk> renebarbosa, já ouví falar na hostdime, mas por indicação de alguns amigos já contratei na iweb, é fora do brasil e os preços são muito bons.
<renebarbosa> Rafylsk, uhm
<ElDeablo> renebarbosa: sunita lazarento
<Rafylsk> renebarbosa, neste caso de o servidor já vim pronto para uso, preciso apenas ficar monitorando ataques e coisas do tipo né ?
<renebarbosa> Rafylsk, depende.. se o cliente utilizar gerenciamento básico
<renebarbosa> sim
<renebarbosa> ele tem que monitorar esses casos
<mactimes> lauder, Então??
<renebarbosa> e questão de abuso de utilização do recursos
<renebarbosa> e tal
<renebarbosa> ja com o gerenciamento avançado e o proprio suporte
<renebarbosa> que faz essas auditorias
<lauder> mactimes, no site da toshiba nao encontram o meu nb305-106
<Rafylsk> renebarbosa, tem alguma ferramenta/script bom pro centOS para fazer esse monitoramento, ou o WHM me forneçe esses dados de monitoramento de serviços, segurança ?
<renebarbosa> Rafylsk, o whm tem uns sistemas de log e verificação
<renebarbosa> mas eu prefiro realmente usar a shell
<renebarbosa> pra verificar
<Rafylsk> renebarbosa, o que eu realmente queria saber é se somente o whm é nescessário para um servidor web, ou eu preciso de outros softwares
<renebarbosa> Rafylsk, rapaz.. se tu for usar apenas web
<mactimes> lauder, É exatamente este modelo?  Segundo os modelos que vejo já o código é algo parecido com NB305-XYABC
<renebarbosa> já serve
<renebarbosa> Rafylsk, pq tipo.. o cpanel ja instala tudo.. webmail, ftpserver, etc.
<mactimes> lauder, Sendo XY letras e ABC números.
<renebarbosa> Rafylsk, aconselho instalar o csf
<mactimes> lauder, Não tem nenhuma tag debaixo dele que indique o modelo exato?
<Rafylsk> renebarbosa, serve pra q o csf ?
<renebarbosa> torna o serviço de administrar o firewall muito mais prático
<renebarbosa> Rafylsk, eh um serviço que roda em cima do iptables
<renebarbosa> tornando a configuração e administração mais fácil
<lauder> nao..
<lauder> não mactimes
<Rafylsk> renebarbosa, você presta serviços fora da hostdime ?
<renebarbosa> Rafylsk, não :P
<renebarbosa> Rafylsk, eu passo a semana toda lá.. tempo livre eu nem penso em trabalhar
<renebarbosa> hehehe
<Rafylsk> renebarbosa, conhece alguém confiável ?
<renebarbosa> Rafylsk, sim.. 4site.com.br
<mactimes> lauder, Verifica se embaixo tem PLL3AE ou PLL3BE
<renebarbosa> eles prestam monitoramento a servidores externos
<lauder> mactimes PLL3AE
<Rafylsk> renebarbosa, na verdade o monitoramento eu quero aprender, para não precisar pagar todo mês entende, o que queria pra agora, era de alguém para dar uma olhada no servidor, e ver se ele está rápido e seguro para começar a hospedar os sites.
<renebarbosa> Rafylsk, entendo
<mactimes> lauder, http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe.com/innovation/download_drivers_bios.jsp?service=UK&mode=allMachines&action=search&teddProduct=1146&selShortMod=956
<Luksor> galera cdomo q funfa a scummvm???
<renebarbosa> Rafylsk, outra coisa
<renebarbosa> que te aconselho
<renebarbosa> eh não utilizar isso de mail marketing
<renebarbosa> isso eh uma faca de 2 gumes
<lauder> mactimes coloco windows 7 ou windows xp 35 bits?
<renebarbosa> o seu cliente gosta
<renebarbosa> porém
<renebarbosa> soh detona o servidor
<lauder> mactimes, 32 alias
<mactimes> lauder, Recomendo que pegue os drivers para XP.
<Rafylsk> renebarbosa, é, eu ouvi dizer.. mas eu precisei mudar para dedicado, justamente pq os clientes tão querendo usar isso.. se não continuava com minha revenda tranquilo..
<renebarbosa> Rafylsk, hehehe.. pois pode se preparar pra ter dor de cabeça..
<renebarbosa> ;P
<lauder> mactimes, e o driver type ?
<renebarbosa> filas de e-mail gigantes..
<renebarbosa> IPs em spamlist
<renebarbosa> pode se preparar
<renebarbosa> hehehe
<Rafylsk> complicado hein
<Rafylsk> rs
<Rafylsk> mas eu só vou começar a mecher com isso qnd tiver bem abituado ao sistema
<mactimes> lauder, Sound driver
<Rafylsk> por enquanto vou só hospedar os sites msm
<renebarbosa> Rafylsk, sei
<renebarbosa> Rafylsk, outra coisa
<Rafylsk> diz
<renebarbosa> sempre procurar manter o kernel atualizado com a ultima versao estável e verificar se os clientes não estão utilizando sistemas ultrapassados
<renebarbosa> como versões antigas
<renebarbosa> de wordpress
<renebarbosa> e joomla
<renebarbosa> isso eh queijo com goiabada
<renebarbosa> pra invasores
<renebarbosa> e defacers
<Rafylsk> é, o pessoal da iweb me recomendou duas coisas só, manter o sistema sempre atualizado e não utilizar o root para SSH
<renebarbosa> rapz..
<renebarbosa> a questão do root.. pode ser utilizado.
<renebarbosa> porém
<lauder> mactimes, nao ha soundrivers :O
<renebarbosa> o problema eh a senha
<lauder> nem pro xp nem pro windoes 7
<renebarbosa> tem dono de servidor que poe a senha de root adm123
<renebarbosa> ai complica
<Rafylsk> rsrs
<Rafylsk> e falaram tabm se eu tivesse IP fixo de internet, configurar o firewall para só acessar o whm e ssh pelo meu ip, mas não acho nescessário.
<renebarbosa> ja vi de tudo la
<renebarbosa> data de nascimento
<renebarbosa> telefone
<renebarbosa> 123
<renebarbosa> eh foda
<lauder> mactimes e em country pus all e driver languague pus all tambem
<renebarbosa> Rafylsk, sua revenda está em que DC?
<Rafylsk> está no TeHospedo
<renebarbosa> hm
<Rafylsk> renebarbosa, de vez em quando cai, gostei não
<renebarbosa> heh
<renebarbosa> Rafylsk, normal..
<Rafylsk> +D
<renebarbosa> servidor compartilhado é tenso
<renebarbosa> sempre tem um maleta fazendo  merda
<renebarbosa> e prejudicando os outros
<lauder> mactimes tas aí ?
<administrador> fui fazer uma atualização do sistema ubuntu e deu um erro kernel panic-nt
<administrador> alguém pode min ajudar
<Rafylsk> renebarbosa, você me recomendou o csf para mecher no iptables, mas o que é preciso ser configurado lá ? ou só preciso mecher caso, instale um serviço novo, como streaming, etc.. ?
<mactimes> lauder, Sim, estou.  Cara, acabo de ver aqui.  Tem o driver lá, sim.  Tenho muito boa vontade para ajudar, mas não suporto preguiça.  Vê lá direitinho que você acha.
<renebarbosa> Rafylsk, existe um pacote csf especialmente feito para servers cpanel/whm
<renebarbosa> a estrutura de arquivos eh simples
<renebarbosa> sao 3 arquivos
<renebarbosa> um conf
<renebarbosa> onde sao liberadas as portas e tal
<renebarbosa> outro allow
<renebarbosa> que eh a whitelist
<renebarbosa> e o outro deny
<renebarbosa> que eh o blacklist
<renebarbosa> se for instalar um serviço
<renebarbosa> soh tem que ver
<renebarbosa> se a porta ta aberta ou n
<renebarbosa> se nao, adicionar no tcp_in do .conf
<renebarbosa> tcp_out
<std> falae gelere
<renebarbosa> e restartar o serviço
<renebarbosa> eh bem simples
<mactimes> Rafylsk, renebarbosa gente, sem querer incomodar, já incomodando, dá pra levar essa conversa pro ##ubuntu-br-offtopic ou pro ##ubuntu-br?
<Rafylsk> AIeuiaueiaue
<renebarbosa> haha
<mactimes> =)
<lauder> mactimes, nao é preguiça a serio
<Rafylsk> pow negão, já entendí já
<Rafylsk> precisa encher o saco de vcs mais não
<Rafylsk> =D
<renebarbosa> haha
<lauder> mactimes Sorry we couldn't find any drivers matching your search criteria.
<Rafylsk> Vlw, um abraço,, e eu vou entrar em contato lá com o 4sites que me indicou..
<renebarbosa> flws Rafylsk
<mactimes> lauder, Product Series: Toshiba NB Series | Model Toshiba NB305 | Short Model No PLL3AE | Operating System Windows XP | Driver Type Sound Driver | Country ----ALL --- | Driver Language Portuguese | e clique em SEARCH
<lauder> mactimes
<lauder> tava com um colega ao telefone e ja estou a sacar
<lauder> HALELUIA!
<mactimes> lauder, Bem, como eu disse, preguiça.
<mactimes> lauder, Bastava ler.
<lauder> nao
<lauder> nao é preguiça
<lauder> eu fui por outro caminho
<lauder> mas la deu
<mactimes> lauder, Bem, eu enviei o link direto para a página.
<mactimes> lauder, Se preferiu fazer de outra forma, o erro foi sei.
<mactimes> s/sei/seu/
<lauder> eu sei mactimes, mas ao preencher os formularios, nao encontrava drivers
<lauder> só quando fui pelo google é que encontrou
<lauder> anyway... o importante é que ja esta em 40%
<mactimes> lauder, Eu preenchi exatamente com os dados que lhe passei.  E achei.
<lauder> pois, devia ter feito um screenshot para veres
<lauder> ok mactimes, o download ja terminou e ja extrai o ficheiro. fui ao terminal e escrevi gksu ndisgtk e na grafica fui buscar o ficheiro
<lauder> mactimes, cheguei ate aqui e deu o erro: Não é um ficheiro .inf válido.
<mactimes> lauder, Já extraiu?
<lauder> ja
<lauder> esta ficheiro.exe
<mactimes> lauder, Estou baixando o driver aqui pra testar.
<lauder> mactimes ok
<lauder> mactimes fiz download do driver do windows 7 e também nao deu
<lauder> mactimes, estas ?
<mactimes> lauder, Sim, estou transferindo o driver para a VM.
<lauder> ok
<lauder> eu tou praqui a ler sobre o ndiswrapper a ver se entendo um pouco mais
<lauder> mactimes, creio que o problema é a placa estar em .exe e nao em .inf
<mactimes> lauder, Não extraiu o conteúdo do EXE?
<mactimes> lauder, Baixei aqui, extraí o zip, depois o exe.  Funcionou.
<mactimes> lauder, Só não encontrou o hardware porque a VM não possui.
<mactimes> lauder, Localize os arquivos INF depois de extrair o exe e resolve teu problema.
<lauder> mactimes, eu extrai o ficheiro que fiz download e só extraiu um ficheiro .exe
<lauder> mactimes AHHH, que estupidez
<lauder> eu não extrai do .exe
<lauder> extraindo...
<lauder> ok mactimes, isto agora tem imensos ficheiros .inf
<lauder> como é que sei qual é o de instalaçao ?
<mactimes> lauder, Instala os INF do diretório WDM
<lauder> mactimes one by one right ?
<mactimes> lauder, Sim, até que ache o que encontre o driver pra tua placa especificamente.
<lauder> mactimes, thumbs up
<omelete> thumbs up
<omelete> diabos é isso
<mactimes> lauder, Então?
<lauder> mactimes ate agora nenhuma deu
<mactimes> lauder, Já instalou todas?
<lauder> nao mactimes, eram todas invalidas
<mactimes> lauder, Remove todas, então.
<lauder> ja esta
<mactimes> lauder, Remove o ndisgtk.
<lauder> hmm
<lauder> no terminal ?
<mactimes> lauder, Você chegou a alterar alguma configuração de áudio?  Quero dizer, alguma vez na vida isso já funcionou corretamente?
<lauder> quando tinha o windows
<lauder> e quando instalei no inicio o ubuntu
<lauder> 10.04
<lauder> depois instalei o macbuntu
<lauder> e deu problema
<lauder> formatei o computador e instalei o 10.10
<lauder> e o problema persiste
<lauder> mactimes, queres entrar no meu computador?
<lauder> mactimes , tas ?
<lauder> mactimes encontrei um driver!!
<lauder> quer dizer, acho eu..
<lauder_> mactimes tas ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> administrador:  fale , talvez sim , mas vou ter que sair agora, fala ai que quando voltar eu respondo :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tu tem que usar o sudo na frent do comando
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> vixe agora não vou conseguir explicar administrador ,pois vou ter que ir num cliente
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas não é dificil
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> se tu estiver aqui quando voltar eu vejo :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> administrador:  tem que lembrar que o Ubuntu é diferente do windows
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> aqui tudo tem permissão
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e a gente por padrão não é ROOT
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é usuário normal
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> coisas ou diretórios(pastas) do sistema como VAR são protegidas
<RMonteiraum> exit
<d70> boa tarde
<Rafylsk> Galera boa tarde, qual a melhor forma de acessar um servidor dedicado com ambiente gráfico ?
<renebarbosa> Rafylsk, não tem muito sentido instalar ambiente gráfico em um servidor linux
<Rafylsk> nem pra quem tá vindo do rwindows =/ ?
<renebarbosa> Rafylsk, não
<renebarbosa> Rafylsk, ambiente gráfico gera processamento
<Rafylsk> blz então ^^
<renebarbosa> >D
<r_rany> lll
<tiago> alguem me indica um bom programa para emular jogos do windows no ubuntu, para ser mais especifico é para emular o conter strike
<tetrixbr> tiago wine
<Luksor> tiago: cara melhor vc fazer dualboot
<Luksor> tiago: instala um win lite da vida
<EngSkeeter> Play On Linux
<tetrixbr> tiago o wine emula CS traquilamente, howtos na net nao faltam
<renebarbosa> só não emula o sXe injected
<barna> e ai galera blz?
<barna> to com um problema num comp aki!
<barna> eu usava lubuntu nele d boas!
<barna> fui viajar, quando voutei ele num ligava, coloquei um livecd, no hora q aparece aquela tela p/ escolher idioma etc, aparece uma caixa escrito "/car'er/vmlinuz" e um ok em baixo!
<barna> alguem tem ideia do q pode ser?
<barna> tentei com 3 lives cds diferentes e deu o mesmo erro!
<pqatsi> barna: voce pode digitar mais devagar e explicar melhor seu problema, sem mandar o portugues pro espaço?
<barna> pqatsi, ok, vou tentar!
<barna> eu estava viajando! voltei hoje! o computador publico aqui da comunidade que eu moro estava com problemas!
<barna> tentei ligar ele! ele ficou num loop de re-boot!
<barna> achei que fosse erro no grub! coloquei um live-cd pra tentar recurar o grub!
<barna> quando ele começa o boot pelo live-cd, na tela onde ele pede pra escolher a lingua!
<barna> aparece uma caixa de texto escrito: /car'er/vmlinuz
<barna> e num botão de ok embaixo! dou ok! escolho a lingua e opto por testar o ubuntu!
<barna> ai aparece a mesma msg!
<barna> pqatsi, é isso, vc tem alguma ideia do q fazer?
<pqatsi> barna: hein?
<pqatsi> Ursinha: olá nova ursinha!
<gbs> "lorinha"
<pqatsi> ¬¬
<pqatsi> gbs: corneteiro :p
<gbs> lol wut?
<gbs> digitei a mensagem anterior no canal errado :D
<gbs> :p
<emerick> Boa Noite! Alguém sabe de algum programa q grave videos on line, tipo do you tube para salvar no computador?
<barna> emerick, vc quer salvar videos do youtube no seu comp? é isso?
<pqatsi> emerick: tem problema ser console?
<pqatsi> se nao tiver
<pqatsi> sudo aptitude install youtube-dl
<pqatsi> sudo youtube-dl -u
<pqatsi> ai vc roda assim
<pqatsi> youtube-dl -l linkdoyoutube
<pqatsi> ele baixa a melhor resolucao possivel e ja poe o nome do arquivo correto
<emerick> desculpe pqatsi sou iniciante no ubuntu o q é console?
<pqatsi> emerick: se parar de funcionar porque o youtube mudou uma bobagem, basta rodar o sudo youtube-dl -u
<pqatsi> emerick: alt + f2
<pqatsi> ai digita
<pqatsi> gnome-terminal
<pqatsi> e a telinha preta q vai aparecer
<pqatsi> ai pra instalar vc da esses comandos:
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<emerick> hummm
<pqatsi> sudo youtube-dl -u
<pqatsi> pronto
<pqatsi> ai sempre que for baixar, use
<pqatsi> youtube-dl -l http://....
<pqatsi> emerick: eu sempre recomendo esse porque ele procura sozinho qual a melhor qualidade que o youtube tem
<pqatsi> ajusta o nome automaticamente
<pqatsi> e quando o youtube muda o esquema dos videos, ele sempre e o primeiro a atualizar
<Skeeter> emerick: vc usa firefox?
<Skeeter> emerick: instala um addon chamado download helper
<Skeeter> http://www.downloadhelper.net/
<Skeeter> basta dicionar ao firefox
<Skeeter> funciona pra quase todo site de videos
<virtu> em poa novamente
<barna> http://imagebin.org/131886
<barna> http://imagebin.org/131887
<barna> alguem tem alguma ideia do q fazer?
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-02
<guilhermeba> Boa noite a todos
<guilhermeba> Alguém para tirar umas dúvidas em relação ao Ubuntu 11.04 e 11.10?
<Bbetinhu> Alguem pode me ajudar com esse erro ao tentar add um user com #smbldap-useradd teste , o resultado eh Could not find base dn, to get next uidNumber
<guilhermeba> Hã?
<L88os1> boa noite
<Bbetinhu> Alguem manja de SAMBA + LDAP  ?
<L88os1> alguém ai faz parte da equipe de Bug
<dub_> boa noite pessoal..
<dub_> existe a pessibilidade de eu fazer um pendrive bootavel do win7 pelo linux??
<dub_> o linux eu fiz pelo unetbootin mas do win não tenho ideia
<capeta> faço nem idéia
<moskvat> salve pessoas
<alvaro> Como faço para apagar o historico dos arquivos e pastas abertos no Ubuntu 11.04?
<EduardeCalibal> Sou ferrenho defensor de usar o gnome3 no modo clássico por não gostar do desenho e recursos do 3 (com o gnome-shell ou unity) mas estava lendo o esquema das extensões e acho que pode ser que com elas os problemas desapareçam...  Acho que vale a pena dar uma fuçada.  https://extensions.gnome.org/
<default__>  /msg NickServ identify casa1957
<L88os1> boa tarde
<L88os1> estou com problemas com o ppa do pidgin
<L88os1> como faço para remover?
<xGrind> L88os1; remover oq? pidgin ou ppa?
<xGrind> ou vc remove pelo canais de software, ou direto na pasta
<RenatoSilva> qual problema
<xGrind> eu entro como root e apago. sudo thunar , dae entro em sistema de arquivos/etc/apt/sources.list.d e apago por la
<L88os1> eu já apaguei um monte de vez pelo canais de software mas sempre volta
<xGrind> L88os1; atualizou? sudo apt-get update
<L88os1> não sei o que está fazendo ele voltar
<L88os1> faço isso pelo gerenciador de atualização
<xGrind> L88os1; tenta apagar do jeito q eu disse. as vezes, não apaga pelo canais de software aqui, dae faço isso
<L88os1> blz
<L88os1> o meu está assim
<L88os1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/790642/
<L88os1> o gerenciador de atualizações está dando esse erro:
<L88os1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/790644/
<xGrind> L88os1; não tem repositorio pra versao do seu ubuntu
<xGrind> pacote pra sua versao*
<xGrind> vou te passar um outro ppa pra ultima versado do pidgin, calmae
<xGrind> L88os1; olhae http://migre.me/7nyks
<L88os1> o que eu faço com a outra
<L88os1> ?
<xGrind> L88os1; remove a outra e add essa. ja aconteceu comigo tb.
<L88os1> apareceu erro
<L88os1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/790664/
<L88os1> já volto
<L88os1> xgrid: sabe como resolver aquele problema?
<xGrind> L88os1; mals ae. entao mano, não existe pacote para a versao 11.10 do pidgin, por isso está aparecendo essa mensagem
<xGrind> não encontrado
<L88os1> ahhh
<L88os1> blz
<xGrind> se voce quiser, pode adicionar esse ppa ppa:ferramroberto/pidgin/ubuntu
<xGrind> Leia mais: http://xgrind.webnode.com.br/news/usando%20a%20vers%C3%A3o%20mais%20nova%20do%20pidgin%20no%20ubuntu/
<xGrind> Crie seu site grátis: http://www.webnode.com.br
<xGrind> eita kk
<L88os1> outro problema, estou com problema com o gnome
<L88os1> sabe resolver?
<xGrind> oq acontece?
<L88os1> a barra superior fica rosa, meio com defeito
<L88os1> sabe resolver?
<RenatoSilva> L88os1: cuidado com ppas desconhecidos
<xGrind> eu uso xfce, mas deve ser alguma coisa com placa de video, sei la.
<L88os1> não é desconhecido
<xGrind> RenatoSilva; esse ppa é do dono do minitube
<RenatoSilva> L88os1: botao direito, propriedades, ve se é configuração de cor
<xGrind> oq o L88os1 instalou foi ppa do pidgin mesmo, e oq eu passei é do dono do minitube. ferram roberto
<RenatoSilva> ok não confio
<L88os1> vou entrar pelo gnome
<xGrind> se não confia, então não usaria o minitube ne? ja que não confia nem no ppa do proprio desenvolvedor
<fl0cker> Boa tarde!
<xGrind> fl0cker; eae
<fl0cker> xGrind: opa!
<L88os> tem alguém ai que faça parte da equipe de bugs?
<L88os> estou com problema com o xorg
<L88os> mas não consigo reportar
<L88os> sempre que dou enter o computador volta para tela de login
<RenatoSilva> L88os: http://launchpad.net
 * RenatoSilva nick RenatoSilva_Lunch
<L88os> Renatosilva: gostaria de participar do Bugsquad mas tenho algumas dúvidas.
<Bbetinhu_> alguem pode me tirar uma duvida referente ao SAMBA ?
<isis_> Oi pessoal, eu instalei recentemente o Ubuntu 11.10 consegui trocar o unity pelo Gnome
<isis_> mas nao consigo mexer nos paineis do Gnome
<isis_> ja busquei no google, para alterar pelo gconf-editor o lock_down, mas mesmo assim nao consigo mexer nos paineis do gnome
<isis_> nao consigo modificar nada
<isis_> o painel fica como se estivesse trancado, e nao consigo personalizar o painel do gnome como antigamente
<isis_> socorro, por favor alguem me ajuda?
<isis_> brigadinha
<isis_> please, alguem me ajuda nisso gente... tem alguem que pode me dar uma ajudinha com os paineis do gnome?
<Marcelo> heelo
<Marcelo> Alguem do Brazil
<Marcelo> hello
<Marcelo> Boa tarde a todos
<Guest22578> hehehehe
<Guest22578> Galera como faço para fazer backup do ubuntu
<Monarquista> Guest22578: Boa tarde.
<Monarquista> o novo não vem com um aplicativo novo, um tal dejadup parece?!
<Guest22578> boa
<Guest22578> alguem poderia me responder
<Marcelo_passos> boa
<Marcelo_passos> tarde galera
<Marcelo_passos> gostaria de poderiam me ajudar
<Marcelo_passos> como faço para fazer um backup do Kernel do ubuntu
<Marcelo_passos> alguem poderia me ajudar
<Maciel> oi
<alvaro> Como faço para apagar o historico dos arquivos e pastas abertos no Ubuntu 11.04?
<Monarquista> alvaro: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/script/Limpar-o-historico-dos-documentos-recentes-do-Ubuntu-1110
<Monarquista> alvaro: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=82299.0
<alvaro> vou tentar obrigado
<Monarquista> :)
<Monarquista> sucesso!
<licensed> Alguem com problemas recentes no conkyforecast do tipo  ERROR: Error reading weather data: Invalid License Key.?
<alvaro> Monarquista, no sistema voltou com erro
<Monarquista> ?
<Monarquista> tentou usar qual, o script?!
<alvaro> não existe o aruivo "zeitgeist"
<alvaro> arquivo
<Monarquista> não sei então man..
<Monarquista> nunca fiz isso ai e nem uso o unity...
<Monarquista> sorry...
<alvaro> Monarquista, me expressei mal eu não quero o historio é do "arquivos e Pastas).
<alvaro> Um botão que se localiza no Unity
<Monarquista> um...
<alvaro> já procurei na net e não achei nada em relação a isso
<Monarquista> é, não tem nada mesmo..
<Monarquista> pelo menos que eu tenha achado agora...
<Monarquista> eu não uso, não posso mais do que já tentei..
<Monarquista> se tem não sei fazer..
<Monarquista> sorry!
<ivanbajr_> boa tarde
<Monarquista> se por acaso achar um meio e você ainda não tiver resolvido, ai lhe digo...
<Monarquista> Boa tarde.
<alvaro> Isso é descuido, complicado que deixaram passar na versão 11.04, complicado, espero que a 12.04 LTS
<ivanbajr_> Alguém sabe alterar as cores dentro das pastas no ubuntu 11.10?
<alvaro> não de problemas tomara
<alvaro> agradeço Monarquista
<Monarquista> :)
<alvaro> :)
<ivanbajr_> Tenho dois notebook um com o 11.04 e outro com o ubuntu 11.10
<ivanbajr_> com o 11.04 tenho uma personalização maior nas pastas
<ivanbajr_> Já com o ubuntu 11.10 nada
<ivanbajr_> muito limitado
<ivanbajr_> ok
<ivanbajr> alguém tem o ubuntu 11.10?
<Celso> ivanbajr: estou nele
<Celso> mas na parte de preferencias das pasta nao tem opcao de mudar cor de fundo
<ivanbajr> Celso tenho dois notebook um com o ubuntu 11.04 e outro com 11.10
<ivanbajr> com o 11.04 modifico as cores nas pastas já com o 11.10 isto não estou conseguindo
<ivanbajr> Sabes como fazer?
<Celso> ivanbajr: o certo seria em preferencias da pasta
<Celso> mas nao achei
<ivanbajr> com o ubuntu 11.14 com uma pasta aberta basta ir em Editar - Plano de fundo e emblemas
<ivanbajr> só que isto não tem no ubuntu 11.10
<ivanbajr> Vou ter de sair um pouco
<ivanbajr> um grande abraço
<eduardo> Boa tarde pessoal, alguem poderia me ajudar com instalação de placa nvidia em notebook com ubuntu 11.10?
<L88os1> boa tarde
<artusrocha> Boa tarde!
<RenatoSilva> L88os1: ?
<L88os1> RenatoSilva: alguma dúvida?
<eduardo> Nao consigo instalar o driver da nvidia num notebook com ubuntu 11.10
<RenatoSilva> L88os1: vc que tava querendo reportar um bug e me mandou um email?
<L88os1> ahhh sim
<RenatoSilva> como conseguiu?
<L88os1> consegui oq exatamente?
<RenatoSilva> me mandar o email, como fez?
<L88os1> sou um gênio...
<L88os1> kkkk
<L88os1> sério mesmo que você não faz idéia?
<RenatoSilva> um formulário no LP tipo contact me sem revelar o endereço?
<RenatoSilva> eu não lembrava de nada nesse sentido
<L88os1> eai, vai me ajudar?
<RenatoSilva> vc acha o que
<L88os1> ???
<illuminarch> boa noite
<UdontKnow> ae
<ADFENO> Olá. :D
<UdontKnow> bao?
<ADFENO> Sim, aliás. Feliz ano novo.
<UdontKnow> feliz ano novo pra vc tb. aproveita bastante, pois 2012 pode ser o ultimo hahahahahah
<ADFENO> Concordo. Mas é bom não se apegar cegamente.
<Marverick> é mais facil jezuiz voltar do que o mundo acabar
<ADFENO> Já eu acho mais fácil montarmos uma comunidade independente de trabalho monetário.
<UdontKnow> Marverick: pode ate acontecer os 2
<ADFENO> Concordo.
<Marverick> possibilidade é o que mais tem
<Marverick> devido ser muitas
<UdontKnow> ADFENO: lol, essa e facil. montar e facil, dificil e manter, diz a historia
<Marverick> que nao acredito em fim do mundo
<Marverick> e por isso eu li a biblia por minha conta
<Marverick> para tirar minhas proprias confusoes
<Marverick> ja que nao devemos confiar no homem
<Marverick> :]
<UdontKnow> Marverick: ela foi reescrita. nao adianta ler mais
<UdontKnow> alias, varias vezes. mas isso ja ta indo longe demais no canal :)
<Marverick> eu leio para saber o que andam falando por ai
<UdontKnow> foi mal
<Marverick> beleza
<ADFENO> :D
<Marverick> :]
<ADFENO> Mantenhamos a organização
<ADFENO> Existe o #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Marverick> aunnnnnnnnnnnnn
<Marverick> :]
<UdontKnow> na verdade e outro... topic? :)
<Marverick> quem sabe nao vem o christian linux
<ADFENO> :D
<Marverick> do jeito que a coisa anda
<Marverick> nao duvido nao
<UdontKnow> Marverick: ja tem. noticia velha. mas vamos pro offtopic
<Marverick> ah nao sabia
<Monarquista> ...
<ADFENO> Bem, considerando que o Linux é Open Source...
<ADFENO> Não duvido nada.
<UdontKnow> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<ADFENO> Usa-se # ou ##?
<UdontKnow> ##
<ADFENO> Hmmm... :D
<ADFENO> Que coisa, :D
<ADFENO> Coisas de iniciante. :D
<Bbetinhu_> alguem pode me ajudar com esse erro ? Could not find base dn, to get next uidNumber at /usr/share/perl5/smbldap_tools.pm line 1179.
<UdontKnow> Bbetinhu_: em 24 horas vc ainda nao foi ler o que eh um base dn?
<UdontKnow> ontem a noite vi vc procurando isso :)
<UdontKnow> se quer usar ldap, ler um pouquinho ajuda :)
<Bbetinhu_> UdontKnow ja li de ponta a ponta !inclusive a documentacao do smbldap-tools
<Bbetinhu_> UdontKnow a base esta pronta e ok, com alguns usuarios testes inclusive, este erro ocorre qnd tento add com o comando #smbldap-useradd
<UdontKnow> leu como quem le bula de antibiotico
<UdontKnow> pq se vc nao sabe o que eh "Could not find base dn", desculpa, mas vc nao tem a minima ideia de como ldap funciona
<Bbetinhu_> UdontKnow acho q vc nao entendeu, a LDAP esta funcionando perfeitamente, oq nao esta eh a integracao com o SAMBA
<Bbetinhu_> UdontKnow e se vc sabe a solucao para o problema, pq nao fala d uma vez, afinal issu aqui  e um canal de troca d conhecimentos
<UdontKnow> Bbetinhu_: nao e um canal de suporte gratuito e obrigatorio. e um canal de grupo de usuarios que se ajudam quando tem interesse. e no meu caso, eu so ajudo quem faz o minimo pra procurar a solucao :)
<Bbetinhu_> UdontKnow entao nao ajude cara, guarde a solucao para vc
<ADFENO> Por favor, tentemos manter a organização por aqui.
<UdontKnow> Bbetinhu_: ficar reclamando so vai fazer com que os outros nao te ajudem. get over it :) leia um pouco, entenda seu problema, e se vc nao achar a solucao, mas pelo menos souber onde olhar e der as pistas certas, alguem (talvez ate eu mesmo, quem sabe) ajude :)
<Bbetinhu_> UdontKnow Se vc me viu perguntando sobre issu ontem, vc sabe q estou a 2 dias tentando resolver este erro, ja li e reli os manuais, SAMBA, LDAP, smbldap-tools, o problema me parece estar na versao do smbldap-tools, no site fala q a versao mais nova nao gera uidNumber sozinho, mas nao fala como consertar.
<Bbetinhu_> UdontKnow Como eu achava, o problema eh na versao do SMBLDAP-TOOLS, estou usando a 0.9.1, q usa esta linha #sambaUnixIdPooldn="sambaDomainName=MYDOMAIN,${suffix}" e ai estao o problema
<Bbetinhu_> UdontKnow A solucao foi mudar a linha para a versao antiga 0.8.1 sambaUnixIdPooldn="cn=NextFreeUnixId,${suffix}"
<Bbetinhu_> Mas obrigado a todos q tentaram ajudar !
<rlg> alguém aqui usa IRCd?
<UdontKnow> rlg: vc ta usando um agora
<Celso> 0-0
<UdontKnow> Bbetinhu_: parabens pela iniciativa :) gostei de ver
<Thales> rlg, você está lendo essa mensagem porque está conectado a um IRCd.
<rlg> Thales: Eu digo, se alguém roda IRC server
<rlg> Thales: De preferência o Unreal
<Thales> rlg, Talvez o melhor local para você tirar dúvidas do Unreal é no suporte oficial deles, que tem no site.
<annakamilla> olá
<annakamilla> oi ZNC
<annakamilla> tudo bom ??
<UdontKnow> annakamilla: oi
<annakamilla> oi UdontKnow
<annakamilla> será que existe um artquivo onde que fica as variaveis de configuração do firefox, que aparecem digitando about:config??
<UdontKnow> annakamilla: sim, tem no seu perfil. mas talvez seja xml (chute, nunca editei nada la, mas o povo adora xml)
<UdontKnow> annakamilla: tem um .mozilla, .firefox, .mozilla-firefox ou algo parecido no seu home
<UdontKnow> annakamilla: varia de acordo com a distro
<annakamilla> eu sei que é no .mozilla mas não acho esse xml
<UdontKnow> tenta dar grep pelo nome de uma das propriedades la
<UdontKnow> talvez esteja compactado tb, povo adora renomear zip
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-03
<Eronides> pessoal alguém sabe pq não consigo instalar plugins no rhythmbox apenas copiando os arquivos de instalação para a pasta /home/usuario/.gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins
<annakamilla> to siano
<annakamilla> saindo
<L88os1> boa noite
<Monarquista> Boa noite.
<RenatoSilva> L88os1: agora eu vi como tu fez
<RenatoSilva> L88os1: obrigado por ficar de piadinha comigo
<L88os1> piadinha?
<L88os1> não foi minha intenção
<L88os1> me desculpe
<RenatoSilva> desculpado
<illuminarch> Boa noite povo
<RenatoSilva> qtos anos voce tem?
<Monarquista> RenatoSilva: boa noite
<RenatoSilva> Monarquista: boa noite, feliz ano novo
<RenatoSilva> Monarquista: quem eh vc?
<Monarquista> RenatoSilva: to com o flash player instalado aqui no Kubuntu 10.04 o qual só mostra o video, não reproduz o som, alguma ideia!?
<RenatoSilva> L88os1: qtos anos vc tem?
<Monarquista> RenatoSilva: que, sou eu...?!
<L88os1> No que isso é importante?
<RenatoSilva> Monarquista: dificil assim, sei la
<Monarquista> O.o
<RenatoSilva> Monarquista: ja tive problema com som foi um ó
<Monarquista> não é o som e sim o flash...
<RenatoSilva> Monarquista: voce tem que ir investigando por etapas, por exemplo, só o flash player não tem som?
<Monarquista> só nos videos na net que não fucnciona, o sistema tá funcionando adequadamente
<Monarquista> isso
<Monarquista> só o flash player!
<Monarquista> já tirei e voltei a instlar e nada..
<Monarquista> :s
<RenatoSilva> Monarquista: doidão isso, não sei o que é. Tá usando o da adobe ou alguma xerox?
<Monarquista> Instalar...
<Monarquista> repo
<Monarquista> instalei por terminal
<RenatoSilva> L88os1: ta com medo de dizer a idade? É que voce parece novo
<Monarquista> nem sabia que tinha "xerox"...
<L88os1> que nada
<L88os1> não ta vendo meu nik
<RenatoSilva> Monarquista: qual o nome do pacote, e qual browser?
<L88os1> sou novo só no linux
<RenatoSilva> L88os1: to rindo aqui pra caramba
<L88os1> porque?
<RenatoSilva> L88os1: suas brincadeiras super engraçadas
<RenatoSilva> Monarquista: ?
<Monarquista> Fireofx, e o pacote é esse aqui... "flashplugin-nonfree"
<Monarquista> Fireofox
<L88os1> RenatoSilva: Em nenhum momento tive intenção de brincar, você não faz as perguntas certas.
<RenatoSilva> L88os1: ok ok, me esquece agora, tchau
<L88os1> RenatoSilva: poderia me responder uma ultima pergunta?
<RenatoSilva> Monarquista: po kra, tenta purgar o pacote e entra numa página que usa flash, o FF vai mostrar um dialog pra procurar o plugin, se não funcionar tenta ir direto no site da adobe
<RenatoSilva> L88os1: NÃO
<L88os1> Blz
<Monarquista> beleza...
<Monarquista> vamos ver...
<RenatoSilva> Monarquista: boa sorte
<illuminarch> RenatoSilva o que ta pegando ?
<illuminarch> gente calma...todos somos amigos...talvez texto nao expresse nada...cada um ler como quer... nao vamos brigar
<RenatoSilva> illuminarch: nada nao
<illuminarch> Feliz 2012 pra voces! :)
<RenatoSilva> illuminarch: p vc tb
<illuminarch> ^^
<RenatoSilva> to esperando o Monarquista dizer se funfou
<illuminarch> RenatoSilva humm
<illuminarch> L88os1 0.0
<illuminarch> Alguem sabe me dizer se teve mudancas no conselhor do ubuntu ?
<Monarquista> RenatoSilva: valeu a tentativa, mas, o que você sugeriu não foi necessario, nem o que tinha feito antes...
<Monarquista> O que acontece é falta de esperiência no uso do KDE, era só suspender o PCM que por padrão de fabrica, vem totalmente zerado! ^^
<Monarquista> RenatoSilva: mesmo assim obrigado por ter tentado me ajudar!
<illuminarch> RenatoSilva a Ursinha nao ta mais no ubuntu-br ?
<L88os1> illuminarch: segundo o site do ubuntu, não.
<illuminarch> L88os1 :( poxa
<L88os1> parece que está em andamento
<RenatoSilva> oi oi oi
<illuminarch> L88os1 que pena... depois que eu me acertei com ela... ela vai sair do ubuntu... putz...ja sinto falta do gondim e agora a ursinha :(
<RenatoSilva> acertou?
<RenatoSilva> eu falei com ela um tempo atrás
<L88os1> o gondim eu conhecia,
<L88os1> mas não sei quem é ursinha.
<illuminarch> L88os1 Ursula Junque
<L88os1> ahhh
<illuminarch> RenatoSilva e ela sumiu mesmo do irc ? nao vai entrar mais nem nada?
<RenatoSilva> illuminarch: nao vou te dizer o que ela disse pq ela é operadora
<RenatoSilva> illuminarch: ela pode não gostar que eu conte e fazer alguma coisa
<RenatoSilva> aliás acho que era a Ursinha, não lembro bem, bom acho que era sim
<RenatoSilva> Monarquista: doidão, mas ok
<illuminarch> RenatoSilva pvt
<Monarquista> O.o
<Monarquista> ?
<L88os1> illuminarch: vai em muito evento de software livre?
<illuminarch> L88os1 sim
<illuminarch> :)
<L88os1> sabe quando e onde vai ter um evento desses?
<L88os1> illuminarch: preciso aprender muito sobre esse mundo do software livre.
<RenatoSilva> illuminarch: caraca nao sabia que esse Andre Gondim tinha morrido
<RenatoSilva> illuminarch: o que ele tinha?
<samuel> Boa Noite o/
<RenatoSilva> \o
<L88os1> boa noite
<samuel> estou com uma duvida, meu pc está espelhando os monitorese isso ocorre quando instalo o driver da ATI
<samuel> e quando vou no sistema para configurar o outro monitor ele fala que não é possivel pq :
<samuel> "a posição requisitada/tamanho para CRTC 148 está fora do limite permitido: posição=(1600, 0), tamanho=(1600, 900), máximo=(1920, 1920)
<samuel> alguem sabe o pq ?
<samuel> eu tentei mudar pelo xorg.conf mas não funcionou
<rlg> Alguém me ajuda aqui
<rlg> tô tentando compilar um IRCd e ele não tá conseguindo gerar o binário
<_KK_Arch_> help
<_KK_Arch_> exit
<Groselha> e ae pessoal
<Groselha> feliz 2012
<Groselha> :)
<Celso> Bom dia
<sagat> bom dia
<sagat> alguem ai poderia me dizer algo sobre o lubuntu
<sagat> lubuntu é a interface mais leve atualemente ?
<sagat> alguem ai conhece lxde ?
<Monarquista> Bom dia.
<MarconM> bom dia
<Monarquista> Bom dia e feliz ano novo! :)
<MarconM> e ae
<MarconM> feliz ano novuuu para todos
<ivanbajr_> Bom dia. Faz um bom tempo que estou procurando uma solução em como alterar o plano de fundo das pastas com o ubuntu 11.10
<ivanbajr_> Alguém pode ajudar?
<pipoka> boa tarde pessoal, alguém já configurou um scanner Brother no ubuntu?
<pipoka> ano passado eu consegui fazer o scanner funcionar usando as instruções da brother. agora reinstalei o ubuntu e não consigo mais fazer o scaner funcionar (a impressora sim, online e usb, mas o scanner nada de reconhecer...)
<Celso> pipoka xsane
<pipoka> Celso: ele nao reconhece o scanner
<pipoka> diz que não está conectado
<pipoka> e eu configurei tanto para funcionar por usb quanto pela rede
<pipoka> e não acha nenhum
<Celso> hum
<pipoka> não sei se tem a ver, rodei o simple-scan pelo terminal e deu esse erro: (simple-scan:2296): Gtk-WARNING **: Unknown property: GtkDialog.has-separator
<Celso> a minha é samsung
<Celso> nao instalei nada
<Celso> e funcionou
<pipoka> pois, é, com a multifuncional da hp nunca tive problema
<Celso> sempre ouvi falar que as brother eram mais faceis de instalar
<pipoka> :)
<pipoka> o que me incomoda é que ano passado, no outro ubuntu, instalei e funcionou, seguindo os passos da brother mesmo
<pipoka> agora, neca de pitibiribas
<Celso> hum
<Celso> o xsane está instalo?
<pipoka> sim
<pipoka> ele também não reconhece
<Celso> ele usa muitas libs
<pipoka> diz que não tem nenhum dispositivo instalado. mas se eu rodo o brscan-skey -l ele lista todas as instalções que tentei fazer e diz que estão ativas
<Celso> vixe
<Celso> nunca instalei uma brother
<Celso> tentou trocar de porta usb?
<pipoka> não, perai, vou tentar
<pipoka> nada
<Celso> pipoka: a impressora funciona normal?
<pipoka> sim, usb ou via rede
<pipoka> agora ficou pior: eu dei um brsaneconfig3 -d e ele até pingou o scaner :/
<pipoka> e achou o scanner: found USB scanner (vendor=0x04f9, product=0x01e6) at libusb:001:007
<pipoka> mas os dispositivos não acham... afe
<Celso> complicado
<Celso> nunca instalei essa impressora
<Celso> no linux
<pipoka> tudo bem, obrigada por tentar de todo jeito
<Celso> ok
<pipoka> vou dar um tempo, depois volto. valeu, Celso!
<Punkx> eae pessoal... quanto tempo que nao entrava aqui!
<pedrooum> Galera Boa Tarde
<pedrooum> Preciso da Ajuda de Vcs .. Tenho um Hd de 2t Que esta estalado o win7 e o xp mais o Ubuntu não reconheçe nenhuma partição > Alguem saberia me dizer o pq ° ???
<alvaro> Estou com 2 "Kernels", na maquina, um deles foi instalado na ultima atualização do Ubuntu, porem o outro não foi removido
<alvaro> Está dando conflito entre os 2 ao iniciar o ubuntu, não sei o que fazer.
<alvaro> Alguem sabe?
<damasceno> Alguém conhece um bom webchat para clientes como LiveZilla ou Crafty Syntax? O primeiro que citei é para Windows, e o segundo é um pouco amador (A visualização).
<k9> damasceno: po, usa um cliente visual
<k9> damasceno: recomendo o kvIRC
<damasceno> k9, Cara acho que tu não entendeu.
<damasceno> Eu preciso de um webchat de atendimento...
<damasceno> Como a locaweb tem e outras empresas também em seus sites.
<RenatoSilva> illuminarch: oi
<Bbetinhu> Alguem ai pode dar um help em Ldap ?
<illuminarch> oi RenatoSilva
<illuminarch> diz ae eu soh vi agora
<illuminarch> :)
<Katador> boa noite turma
<Katador> Feliz ano novo
<Katador> alguem aqui usa WINE??? to com problema pq nao consigo acessa o winefcg em modo root
<Katador> sempre da erro
<Katador> isso eh normal?
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-04
<Ernandes> vixx
<paulo> Boa noite
<paulo> busco ajuda para fazer o wirelees funcionar
<paulo> instalei o ubuntu 11.10  em um aspire 5000 ...ja tentei o Ndiswrapper mas dessa vez nao funcionou
<Ernandes> ixx
<Monarquista> Ricardo__: ?
<annakamilla> olá
<Dead_Thinker> olá
<Monarquista> Boa noite.
<Dead_Thinker> boa
<annakamilla> olá gente, alguem tem uma dica boa sobre aumento de desempenho no glx para placas nvidia
<megalinux> oi?
<barna_> isso é uma pergunta ou exclamação????
<annakamilla> barna_, voce sabe como aumentar desempenho do glx no linux com o compiz ativado ??
<barna_> como assim???
<annakamilla> do glxgears
<barna_> vc quer aumentar o fps?
<annakamilla> sim
<barna_> qual placa de video?
<annakamilla> nvidia gforce 6200
<barna_> ja mexeu no nvidia-settings?
<annakamilla> sim
<annakamilla> hoje mesmo
<barna_> e num melhorou?
<annakamilla> sim
<barna_> to dando quantos fps?
<annakamilla> 5154 frames in 5.0 seconds
<Monarquista> mete overcloking... :P
<barna_> eu to processando um video aki, o fps ta super baixo! ja ja ou vejo como q ta o meu!
<megalinux> como faço para acessar a internet?
<barna_> mas vc ta precisando d +??
<barna_> megalinux, ????
<megalinux> ñ consigo acessar a internet
<barna_> megalinux, q problema vc ta tendo?
<barna_> annakamilla, vc ta precisando de + fps?
<megalinux> tem q configurar
<annakamilla> bom, para uns joguinhos até que seria bom
<barna_> megalinux, q tipo de conexão vc ta usando?
<megalinux> com fio
<barna_> megalinux, em 99,9% dos caso é só plugar o cabo q conecta!
<annakamilla> mas o computador megalinux , tá com problemas ao configurar rede sem fio ou com fio
<megalinux> eu tentei configura mais ñ deu
<barna_> megalinux, nos fale q tipo de configuração vc tentou fazer e q erros deram!
 * barna_ não tem bola de cristal!
<megalinux> eu vi no youtube como se fazia ( vi no outro pc) mais  na hora ñ dava pra aperta em salvar
<barna_> megalinux, preciso q vc me expecifique o problema, e o q vc fez! pra poder te ajudar!
<megalinux> fui em conexoes de rede
<barna_> só com informações superficiais num tenho t ajudar!
<megalinux> cliquei em adicionar
<megalinux> cliquei em configuraçoes IPv4
<megalinux> mudei o metodo para manual
<megalinux> forneci os endereço mascara de rede gateway dns
<megalinux> mais ñ deu
<megalinux> foi mais ou menos isso q eu vi no youtube
<Dead_Thinker> megalinux, já tentou deixar no DHCP e conectar assim?
<Dead_Thinker> automático
<megalinux> ja mais ñ deu
<barna_> megalinux, cha eu pergunta, isso é realmente nesseçario? o automatico não funfionou?
<megalinux> ñ funciono
<megalinux> tentei um monte de vez mais o automatico ñ funciono
<barna_> megalinux, vc ta usando roteador?
<megalinux> to
<barna_> ja tentou ativar o dhcp dele?
<megalinux> ñ
<barna_> acho q é um caminho mais facil!
<megalinux> vo ve se da certo
<barna_> ok,qualquer coisa tamo aki pra te ajudar!
<megalinux> vlw obrigado
<megalinux> ufa
<barna_> megalinux, rolou?
<megalinux> agora deu
<barna_> massa!
<barna_> vou jantar! ja volto!
<megalinux> ok
<megalinux> vlw  pela ajuda
<Dead_Thinker> megalinux, DHCP ou manual? :)
<megalinux> q
<Dead_Thinker> megalinux, tua conexão deu certo né? Mas foi no automático ou no manual?
<megalinux> na verdade era so navegador q tava dando defeito eu troquei de navegador e deu certo
<megalinux> kkkkk
<Monarquista> rsrsr
<Monarquista> \o/
<megalinux> o firefox q ñ tava pegando
<megalinux> rsrsrsrs
<megalinux> demorei um tempao tentando
<megalinux> bem bocaberta
<megalinux> rsrsrsrs
<Monarquista> megalinux: igual aqui ontem, comecei a usar o Kubuntu, ai videos na web não reravam som, condenei logo o flash por isso, desinstalei e voltei a instalar só pra aprender que o Kubuntu por omissão vem com o PCM (gerenciador de som web entre outras coisas...) tava todo rebaixado e não percebi por total inexperiência com o Kubuntu! :P
<Monarquista> *geravam
 * Monarquista vida que segue... rsrsr
<megalinux> tbm so novo nisso
<megalinux> rsrs
<Monarquista> to com o Kubuntu aqui desde 1º/01/2012
<megalinux> eu desde hoje
<megalinux> rsrsrs
<Monarquista> nunca usai ele pra valaer! Mas, tá tranquilo.
<Monarquista> uahsuahushuash
<Monarquista> usando qual Kubuntu!?
<Monarquista> 11.10!?
<megalinux> pra falar a verdade nem sei
<megalinux> hsauhsuahsuhausha
<Monarquista> O.o
<Monarquista> rsrsr
<megalinux> cara to baixando  combat arms sera q roda com linux
<megalinux> ?
<megalinux> ixi acho q ñ vai rodar
<Dead_Thinker> megalinux, hehe, deve rolar, mas porque não instala pelo gerenciador de pacotes?
<Dead_Thinker> megalinux, por ele é mais garantido, do que baixar e instalar por conta própria, apesar de não ser muito complicado
<megalinux> no site so diz q roda com windows
<Dead_Thinker> megalinux, aahh sim, foi mal, confundi com outro ai, opensource
<Dead_Thinker> heheh
<Dead_Thinker> megalinux, é, esse dai deve rolar só com Windows
<Monarquista> não sei dizer também não...
<megalinux> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Dead_Thinker> megalinux, no linux eu jogava o Alien Arena :P
<megalinux> q jogo é esse?
<Dead_Thinker> megalinux, tem o Nexuiz tb e outros, procura por FPS ou shooter na central de programas :)
<Dead_Thinker> megalinux, é de tiro, online/lan, estilo Quake Arena
<megalinux> ata
<megalinux> to baixando neruiz
<rsvc> alguem usa pidgim ai?
<k9> pidgin?
<k9> eu
<ivanbajr_> Bom dia
<Monarquista> Bom dia.
<L88os1> bom dia
<L88os1> tenho o ubuntu 11.10 em máquina virtual, tem como atualizar ele para 12.04?
<ADFENO> Alguém já ouviu falar da PIPA e da SOPA?
<Monarquista> soa sim, pipa não...
<Monarquista> Bom dia.
<Monarquista> *sopa
<ADFENO> Olá Monarquista. :D
<Monarquista> ADFENO: http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=948
<Monarquista> neste forum sitado logo acima tem varios topicos falando sobre SOPA...
<Monarquista> se quiser mais informes.
<ADFENO> Que bom que existem pessoas aqui no Brasil que estão informadas. :D
<ADFENO> Pois segundo meus calculos, se estes movimentos forem aprovados, os projetos e colaborações Open Source, Creative Commons e outros poderão estar com seus dias contados. :(
<ADFENO> E para deixar claro, o PIPA é quase a mesma coisa que o SOPA.
<ADFENO> Protect IP Act, eles trabalharão em conjunto.
<ADFENO> Segundo meus livros de direito nacional e internacional, os dois projetos, se entrarem em rigor, estarão desrespeitando vários direitos ou leis.
<Monarquista> é, ja'tem alguns paises aprovando leis sobre isso ai..
<Monarquista> corre lá o forum que se vai ver.
<ADFENO> :D
<Monarquista> http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=949
<ADFENO> Grato. Aliás, acho que vou começar a usar Jabber (XMPP) como meu serviço de e-mail preferêncial.
<Monarquista> ADFENO: bem vindo a 2012, isso é só o começo do fim... O.O
<ADFENO> :D
<Monarquista> ADFENO: também vou!
<Monarquista> vou fazer um logo, logo...
<Monarquista> ADFENO: PM
<ADFENO> Ah, desculpe.
<mns`> bom dia, galera to com o ubuntu instalado numa máquna com processador phenom 2 x4 + 6gb de ram com placa de video nvidia C61 GeForce 7025
<mns`> mas fica muito lento usando o unity 3D
<mns`> so consigo usar o unity-2D
<mns`> ou o gnome3
<mns`> driver de video nouveau
<mns`> quando usava essa mesma config no natty funcionava muito bem
<mns`> alguem sabe como arrumar isso?
<mns`> to com o 11.10 aqui
<mns`> Monarquista, da o mesmo problema
<mns`> e alem do X ficar lento, o console nao funciona
<mns`> ja com o noveau, fica lento mas o console funciona
<Punkx> boa tarde!
<Marverick> iae
<pipoka> boa tarde, pessoal, alguém já instalou multifuncional da brother?
<Punkx> cara eu so nao consegui fazer fuincionar o scanner
<pipoka> eu tinha conseguido ano passado, mas a impressora não funcionava
<pipoka> daí eu instalei o último ubuntu e consegui fazer a impressora, mas nenhum aplicativo reconhece o scanner
<pipoka> faz uma semana que estou tentando
<pipoka> vou ter que instalar isso em 5 máquinas do lab...
<Punkx> temq eu mudar alguns parametros do xsane
<Punkx> ou do sane.;.. se nao me engano.. mas nao consegui nem f*
<pipoka> vamos tentar juntos?
<Punkx> i cara.... to garrado aqui
<Punkx> mas eu tenho isso anotado em algum lugar
<Punkx> vou dar uma olhada e qualquer coisa te falo depois
<pipoka> legal, valeu
<pipoka> uma das instruções diz para incluir duas linhas no "/lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules". Só que todos os scanners listados lá tem um ATTRS{idProduct} e na linha que eles pedem pra incluir não tem, será por isso?
<Celso> buenas
<taranto> alguem com conhecimento quagga e bgp?
<Bbetinhu> Alguem sabe se eh possivel autenticar a senha de root pelo LDAP ?
<lorenzo> Alguém aí?
<lorenzo> alguém mexe com mysql?
<illuminarch> lorenzo diz ae
<illuminarch> qual a duvida
<illuminarch> ?
<lorenzo> Eu queria instalar o phpmyadmin
<lorenzo> tipo, instalei e tal, mas não entra quando coloco o localhost/phpmyadmin
<illuminarch> lorenzo segue este tudo em pt_br
<illuminarch> http://unix.wmonline.com.br/php/tutoriais/phpmyadmin.htm
<illuminarch> lorenzo sempre busco os lances aqui neste site
<illuminarch> tb tem um tuto bom
<illuminarch> http://imasters.com.br/artigo/3507/mysql/instalando_e_configurando_o_phpmyadmin/
<lorenzo> illuminarch, valeu cara
<illuminarch> lorenzo resolveu ai?
<lorenzo> illuminarch vou tentar, calma, mal abri o link :)
<RenatoSilva> illuminarch: eae
<illuminarch> oi RenatoSilva :)
<RenatoSilva> illuminarch: po q aconteceu c/ andre
<illuminarch> RenatoSilva como assim :(
<renemoraes> alguém q possa ajudar com placas gráficas?
<SourceForge> Opa preciso fazer uma ER simples mas eu n to conseguindo, eu to pegando tudo, o trecho é assim <font color="#333333">vamos nessa</font> quero pegar o q ta dentro da tag no caso o texto "vamos nessa", to usando assim, (?=<font color="#333333">)(.*?)(</font>), mas ta pegando tudo as tags e o texto
<mactimes> SourceForge Está usando o quê?  grep?
<SourceForge> mactimes: preg_match_all - php
<mactimes> SourceForge http://br.php.net/manual/en/function.preg-match-all.php
<mactimes> SourceForge Exemplo idêntico ao que você está buscando.
<mactimes> SourceForge Apenas a tag é diferente.
<SourceForge> mactimes: valeu, vou verificar
<SourceForge> mactimes: valeu, deu certinho
<cobbra> Boa noite
<Dead_Thinker> Gud nite y'all :)
<Dead_Thinker> Ubuntero, olha ai, tu é o mesmo carinha do Twitter/blog né? :P malz a tietagem :P
<rlg> boa noite a todos
<rlg> (:
<Ubuntero> Dead_Thinker, opa, acredito que seja eu sim
<rlg> alguém aqui tem rede de IRC?
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-05
<Frajola> #ubuntugames
<humamiaz> oi
<humamiaz> alguem me pode ajudar?
<corvolino> Geowany, ping
<corvolino> UdontKnow, ping
<L88os1> bom dia
<L88os1> quem já viu a imagem do celular da Canonical?
<FernandoBasso> Eu não.
<L88os1> http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/phone_mockup_1_by_eldron2323-d4ie47k.jpg
<L88os1> muito bonito
<L88os1> leia a matéria tbm
<L88os1> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Ffeedproxy.google.com%2F~r%2Fd0od%2F~3%2FbgPh_MctSpc%2F&h=2AQGq1y9hAQFsmkbS9RmlBSfVSZya35DkffpAXos7gh_LWg
<berneira> Bom dia ,
<berneira> Já apareceu o seguinte erro para alguem ao tentar configurar o proftpd " 500 illegal PORT command"
<berneira> está aparecendo somente quando acesso remotamente
<infocus> alguem sabe pq na minha rede wireless o nome tem um número dois?? eu não configurei o nome com um número dois
<carlos-> ola
<carlos-> instalei o ubuntu 11.5 ontem hj quando liguei ele nao entra no modo grafico com o usuario que eu criei so em modo texto mais com o root consigo logar no modo grafico. o que aconteceu?
 * Monarquista O.o
<xGrind> 11.5 ? o.O
<berneira> Cesar_Augusto1,
<Cesar_Augusto1> sim , vou comer aqui , já respondo :D
<penguimguedes>  /msg NickServ identify 9874123cp
<UdontKnow> penguimguedes: mude sua senha
<UdontKnow> penguimguedes: todo mundo viu
<nando1> Boa tarde.
<nando1> Olá
<lecram_wise> tarde
<H3ruS> alguem entede de protetor de surto ae
<H3ruS> DPS
<xGrind> H3ruS; pq? ta ficando louco? :D
<H3ruS> por que
<H3ruS> http://www.waz.com.br/_produtos/?p=99396
<H3ruS> vou comprar
<H3ruS> se der raio
<H3ruS> fode ele mas nao o equipamento
<H3ruS> saca
<H3ruS> tem entrada para rede tambem
<xGrind> nunca vi isso ;x
<xGrind> H3ruS; seria um no-break?
<H3ruS> nO
<H3ruS> ele protege de descarga eletrica
<H3ruS> se der raio ele segura
<H3ruS> ou queima
<H3ruS> depende da potencia
<H3ruS> dele
<H3ruS> quantos KVA
<H3ruS> ele é
<slipttees> Olá boa tarde
<slipttees> alquem manja do Acidrip?
<slipttees> tentei ripar um dvd aqui e só saiu a metada do video 35min
<slipttees> :S
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> eu nao
<slipttees> filme é de mais de 1hora
<EduardeCalibal> H3ruS, nada te salva de um raio mal intencionado...
<EduardeCalibal> Para-raio é o mais próximo a estar seguro.  Por matemática ele cobre a área de um cone de angulo de 45° em relação a ponta dele.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não acho que vai se salvar da indução magnética se cair um grande por perto.
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém saberia me informar se algum cliente de msn do Linux esta conseguindo usar webcam atualmente?
<EduardeCalibal> Digo, falando com outro cliente windows.
<EduardeCalibal> Uma dica para quem estiver usando o gnome3 com o modo clássico e não consegue criar os mini-aplicativos ou arrastar nada com aquelas barras.  Basta usar o alt...  Demorei a ver que mudaram o esquema da interação.
<Bbetinhu> Estou com o seguinte problema: tenho LDAP+SAMBA, o LDAp esta tudo certinho funcionando, mas o samba nao consegue autenticar os usuarios, da a msg: O usuario nao foi encontrado.
<pipoka> alguém presente tem experiencia com patches do ubuntu? queria saber se posso seguir este com tranquilidade: http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2011-09/msg18485.html
<chilicuil> pipoka: vc nao pode seguir esse parche, VERSION nao é higienizada, devolve um valor nulo, e é por isso por que ele nao encontra o directorio e faz o aviso
<pipoka> chilicuil: valeu! ainda bem que esperei a resposta :D
<alvaro> Como fazer para que a "Ajuda" do Ubuntu fique em Portugues, há como fazer isso?
<alvaro> ninguem sabe?
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> alvaro: o que
<alvaro> Como fazer para que a "Ajuda" do Ubuntu fique em Portugues, há como fazer isso?
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> alvaro: deve ter.,..
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> alvaro: apt-cache search help
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> alvaro: apt-cache search man
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> alvaro: procura por algo em pt-br
<alvaro> É a unica parte do sistema que não consegui :(
<alvaro> Pscicodelixhat, não achei nada  com  "pt-br" não?
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> alvaro: hummm tenho certeza que o man existe
<alvaro> O comando man, sim, mas nada em relação a "pt-br"
<alvaro> não tem , mesmo
<alvaro> so o BROffice
<marcio_> Boa Noite!
<marcio_> #stoq
<Doomtron> Boa noite
<humamiaz> oi alguem me pode ajudar?
<Ernandes> vixx
<humamiaz> preciso de ajuda com uma placa usb tplink ...alguem??
<paladinn> qual sua duvida filho
<Doomtron> paladim sempre pronto pra servir :P
<xGrind> humamiaz; depende man. se disse, talvez possamos te ajudar ;)
<humamiaz> o problema é o seguinte: mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 6
<paladinn> Doomtron estão no mundão pra isso, que fizeres Deus te da em dobro
<humamiaz> sou noob em ubuntu
<paladinn> todos somos
<paladinn> quem manja ta no core rs
<Doomtron> lol... deus... ainda existe isso ? :P
 * Doomtron corre
<humamiaz> nao consigo colocar mon0 num canal especifico, fica sempre em -1
<Doomtron> humamiaz: ta usando aircrack ?
<humamiaz> sim...
<Doomtron> safadenho
<humamiaz> nunca usei ubuntu na minha vida
<humamiaz> ja perdi noites e noites sem sucesso
<Doomtron> sem sucesso no que ?
<humamiaz> alguem aqui percebe do assunto ou onde poso obter ajuda
<xdoctor> ola a todos
<xdoctor> feliz 2012!
<xdoctor> Celso: ola
<paladinn> pra vc tb
<xdoctor> o Celso dormiu em cima do teclado
<xdoctor> o cara parece um cowboy
<Celso> xdoctor: hahahaha
<Celso> fala doutor
<xdoctor> sou doutor de nada
<xdoctor> Celso: entao
<xdoctor> tenho que arrumar meu X
<Celso> xdoctor: novidades?
<xdoctor> nenhuma
<xdoctor> so a que eu nao joguei os numeros sorteados na mega sena
<xdoctor> sai bem os numeros que eu havia escolhido, mas esqueci de marcar o cartao
<xdoctor> vou agora jogar so no fim de 2012
<xdoctor> Celso: quais sao os im para gnulinux ?
<xdoctor> pidgin mais o que ?
<xdoctor> amsn ?
<Celso> empathy
<Celso> emesene
<xdoctor> tava casando o amsn
<xdoctor> mas mudou-se o nome
<xdoctor> to desatualizado mesmo
<Celso> xdoctor: uso o amsn
<Celso> até hoje
<xdoctor> Celso: amsn = emesene ou amsn <> emesene
<Celso> sao diferentes
<xdoctor> Celso: entao estou totalmente por fora mesmo
<Celso> apesar que dizem que o emesene seja melhor ainda cintinuo com o amsn
<Celso> continuo
<xdoctor> acho que aqui nao funciona nenhum
<xdoctor> 2g
<xdoctor> pior que meu usrobotics
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-06
<Katador> Boa noite
<Celso> boa noite
<Katador> Celso:  se usa wine?
<Celso> ja usei,mas agora nao tenho usado
<Katador> é possivel abrir o winecfg pelo terminal em modo root?
<Katador> putz.... o meu começo a da erro
<Celso> Katador: nunca tentei usar wine como root
<Katador> pois eh
<Celso> sempre como user
<Katador> o meu começo a dar erro
<Katador> nao consigo rodar nem o CS
<Katador> da erro no visual c++
<Katador> pansei que tinha algo a ver com esse erro de logar no root
<Celso> o ubuntu game nao explica ?
<Katador> mas nao achei nada sobre
<Celso> Katador: ele nao falar pra editar um arquivo?
<Celso> para dar permissão pro user
<Katador> no final da instalaçao?
<Katador> até pede pra editar um arquivo lah
<Katador> mas nao fala nada sobre aonde editar, ou como editar
<Celso> Katador: hum
<Katador> mas isso, aparceu quando eu fui instala o MSoffice
<Katador> e nao da erro no office
<Katador> tenho que usa o MS por caus do trabalho.... BRoffice nao roda alguns macros
<Celso> Katador: sei
<humamiaz> alguem me ajuda com umproblema com a usb wireless adapter
<humamiaz> mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 6
<humamiaz> Interface Chipset Driver
<humamiaz> wlan0 Unknown rt2800usb - [phy0]
<humamiaz> mon0 Unknown rt2800usb - [phy0]
<humamiaz> esta ai alguem?
<fabioluciano> yep
<zanin> pessoal, alguem pode me dar uma ajuda com uma tarefa cron? Preciso mover alguns arquivos de determinada pasta em um horario e estou usando o seguinte comando: /bin/mv /home/user/backup/*.tar.gz /home/
<zanin> mas nao esta surtindo efeito.. o que será q pode ser?
<annakamilla> olá
<perdi> annakamilla: boa noite!
<perdi> annakamilla: leia a PM
<pqatsi> Oi o namoro via irc!
 * pqatsi corre
<xGrind> kk
<perdi> pqatsi: eu poderia mandar o que mandei pra ela pra você, mas, como você já ta zombando de mim sem nem saber do quese trata nem vou tentar pedir sua ajuda...
<pqatsi> oxe
<pqatsi> morderam o povo nesse canal?
<perdi> tá afim de ajudar ou só se disperdiçar mesmo!?
<paladinn> xiliki
<xGrind> perdi oq aconteceu ae?
<perdi> paladinn: então tá afim de resolver o problema ou a carapuça vai servir pra ti...?!
<pqatsi> perdi: cara, eu não tenho a minima obrigação. Sou voluntario aqui assim como todo mundo. Se não puder ter bom humor e também não puder ser mais bem interpretado, paciencia, quem fica sem ajuda não sou eu
<pqatsi> perdi: então baixa a bola um pouquinho e entra no ritmo do canal
<pqatsi> tá tocando rumba! :D
<perdi> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<perdi> agora entendi..
<perdi> o canal é de forum particular e não publico... Perdão!
<pqatsi> +1 pro ignore list :P
<xGrind> +1
<pqatsi> xGrind: povo estressado e desconta no canal, nem pode ter bom humor mais
<xGrind> pqatsi; tem cara q acha q somos obrigados a ajudar.
<pqatsi> xGrind: nem é isso
<perdi> ainda por cima se faz de psicolo, nem me conhece e fica me julgando, vai ver se o mendigo que mora na esquina de sua rua tá precisando de ajuda..
<pqatsi> xGrind: eu acabo de chegar em casa, venho aqui pq gosto, e ao inves de manter o bom humor fica atacando todo mundo
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> perdi ta nervoso pq ae rapa'?
<perdi> quem começou com insunuação idiota não fui eu não né...?! Mas, é assim mesmo, brincar com quem não conhece é bom, mas quando a pessoa fala alguma coisa se não for do agrado já se doem toinho, vai trocar a frauda nenem babão!
<perdi> aff
<perdi> até agora não se interessou pra me ajuda, mas, pra ficar de piadinha com minha cara ai sim se prontificou sem nem ter sido chamado...
 * xGrind Troll Detected!!!
<pqatsi> xGrind: sujeito não sabe como a comunidade no irc funciona e ja vem tacand obanca, perdeu a chance
<pqatsi> xGrind: e sugestão da casa: /ignore :d
<perdi> continua me julgando e se interessar pelo problema nada...
<perdi> nem tentou....
<xGrind> pqatsi gosto de ver esses trolls encherem o saco
<pqatsi> xGrind: me desgasta cara
<perdi> aliás, começou de piadinha comigo e nem boa noite a miseria teve a dignidade de falar...
<pqatsi> xGrind: alem do que, tem gente melhor pra conversar ;)
<perdi> é bincadeira mesmo...
<perdi> Boa noite mau pra você também! Se acha que não sou uma pessoa adequada, que tau tentar dar bom exemplo!?
<xGrind> perdi; cara não sei se vc ainda não entendeu. aqui ninguem é obrigado a ajudar. ninguém e' pago pra dar suporte. se o cara não 'se interessou pelo problema', é direito dele.
<perdi> xGrind: isso sei muito bem, mas se você não quer me ajudar, é só dizer que não vai1 Ao inves de ficar jogando piadinha dizendo que estou sei namorando aqui..
<pqatsi> xGrind: maluco, eu nem vi o problema
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> [05/01-23:43:12] -!- Channel #ubuntu-br created Sun Nov 26 04:42:45 2006
<pqatsi> [05/01-23:43:39] < perdi> annakamilla: boa noite!
<pqatsi> [05/01-23:43:44] < perdi> annakamilla: leia a PM
<pqatsi> [05/01-23:44:24] -!- Irssi: Join to #ubuntu-br was synced in 94 secs
<pqatsi> so peguei isso no sync :D
<perdi> pombas, desaforo dos outros nãom sou obrigado a tolerar também não, isposião pra ajudar nada, mas pra fazer palhaça tem de sobra...
<annakamilla> pqatsi, to ajundando
<pqatsi> annakamilla: que bom, mas o que essa informação me interessa?
<perdi> annakamilla: boa noite, prefro ficar com  o sistema quebrado do que aguentar certos infelizes sem noção!
<xGrind> pqatsi win
<xGrind> kk
<pqatsi> xGrind: dispenso comentários :P
<pqatsi> xGrind: anyways, n perdi o tesão por dar suporte nesse cal :D
<pqatsi> *canal
<xGrind> pqatsi vc usa ubuntu 11.10?
<pqatsi> yeeap
<xGrind> usa skype?
<pqatsi> tenho, mas n sou fa
<pqatsi> e n tenho agora pq to no 3g
<xGrind> é q ate agora nao consegui arrumar a parada do microfone :/
<pqatsi> o.0
<xGrind> ta dando bugando com o pulseaudio
<skull> problema com a pecinha
<Dead_Thinker> xGrind, pqatsi sem querer me intrometer, mas tem o Ekiga tb pra voip :)
<Dead_Thinker> mas vcs já devem saber disso
<pqatsi> Dead_Thinker: o ekiga é pessimo
<pqatsi> Dead_Thinker: alias o grande problema de voip no linux é
<pqatsi> são legais enquanto você não usa nat
<pqatsi> precisou de NAT transversal e não tem STUN
<pqatsi> se flodeu
<pqatsi> Dead_Thinker: os unicos que deram certo pra mim foram o twinkle
<pqatsi> que é veio pra caramba
<pqatsi> e ja ta gagá
<pqatsi> o Linphone
<pqatsi> que é meio estupido com codecs, mas funciona a contento
<pqatsi> e um outro que esqueci o nome q n tenho instalado
<Dead_Thinker> pqatsi, um bacana, não conhecia esses :) só usei o Ekiga muito pouco e o Skype mesmo :P
<xGrind> ekiga é ruim
<pqatsi> xGrind: eu acho ele bom
<pqatsi> mas ele não sabe trabalhar com nat
<pqatsi> só isso
<xGrind> pqatsi nat?
<pqatsi> eh
<xGrind> q nat?
<pqatsi> e não é a king cole :D
<Dead_Thinker> hehe, faltou o TUM DUNTZ
<Dead_Thinker> :P
<Dead_Thinker> pqatsi, reporta isso no bug tracker deles pra eles melhorarem :)
<pqatsi> ah eu nem me preocupo mto
<pqatsi> nao nesse caso
<Dead_Thinker> pqatsi, mas já ajudaria o software, e seus usuários :) 8-|
<pqatsi> Dead_Thinker: sim, eu sei
<pqatsi> mas eu simplesmente nao me lembro e n tive o impulso de mexer com isso
<pqatsi> fora que o ekiga é cheio de regressions
<Dead_Thinker> hum
<xGrind> Geowany; vc usa debian ou xubuntu?
<xGrind> PSKOL eae.
<Geowany> xGrind: debiane e xubuntu
<Geowany> debian*
<Geowany> pq?
<xGrind> Geowany tava na comu do xubuntu, e vi 2 screenshot sua =}
<Geowany> xGrind: eu usei ele
<Geowany> no meu desktop principal
<Geowany> to pensandoem voltar a usar de novo
<Geowany> no momento tenho ele instalado no meu note e no note da minha esposa
<skull> PSKOL vai fazer mamadeira e dormir
<PSKOL> xGrind, opa. iae blz
<Protheus> alguem pode me dar um help?
<Protheus> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Celso> bom dia
<pipoka> bom dia!
<default> default_
<Kratosrei> Bom dia pessoal do ubuntu brasil
<Kratosrei> sexta feira promete ahuahuah
<Kratosrei> uma duvida
<Kratosrei> trabalho na empresa e o administrador esta me rackeando,  como posso burlar ele tipo para n saber minhas senhas de email etc..
<Kratosrei> estou me conectadno pelo dns do google adianta algo?
<Kratosrei> alo ninguem pode me ajudar?
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> alguem aqui conhece o f13cn?
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> é um centralizador de autenticação em servidores...
<L88os1> boa tarde
<L88os1> estou removendo o ppa do pidgin mas ele continua voltando. o que será que está acontecendo?
<Bbetinhu> Ao tentar adicionar uma maquina no dominio SAMBA+Ldap, da o erro: " Não foi possivel localizar o nome de usuario"
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> Bbetinhu: ja tentou usar o likewise-open?
<Bbetinhu> PsciCOdeliXHAt Sera q eh realmente necessario ? So quero colocar maquinas windowns no dominio para autenticar na base Ldap.
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> Bbetinhu: nao precisa...nao sei quale o problema voce esta tendo.;.
<Bbetinhu> PsciCOdeliXHAt Ao tentar adicionar uma maquina no dominio SAMBA+Ldap, da o erro: " Não foi possivel localizar o nome de usuario"
<Bbetinhu> PsciCOdeliXHAt Quer o smb.conf, e os logs d quando tento add a maquina ao dominio?
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> Bbetinhu: posta ai
<PsciCOdeliXHAt> Bbetinhu: veja se estao na mesma rede mesmo...algumas vezes a maquina nao consegue achar a outra...
<Um_cara_qualquer> e ae pessoal
<Um_cara_qualquer> alguem por acaso sabe quanto precisa ser o deposito inicial para ter um cartao visa ou mastercard?
<Fisico> galera, eu to com o mint aqui
<Fisico> como eu coloco o visuazador de pdf okular para ser meu visualizador padrão?
<Fisico> EduardeCalibal: ?
<EduardeCalibal> Fale.
<Fisico> como eu coloco o visuazador de pdf okular para ser meu visualizador padrão?
<Fisico> tem jeito?
<Fisico> eu to com o mint aqui
<EduardeCalibal> Uso debian aqui cara...  Mint esse é o quase fork do gnome ou a distribuição mint?
<Fisico> distribuição mint
<Fisico> q usa os repositorios do ubuntu
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, não sei como funciona nele...  Mas acho que ele usa o quase fork do gnome.
<Fisico> q q eu faço/
<Fisico> ?
<EduardeCalibal> Se for, ele teria uma opção nos arquivos com qual aplicativo é o padrão.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas o melhor mesmo é buscar um grupo de usuários do mint para ter contato com gente que usa o sistema.  No meu caso estou só nos palpites.
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<Fisico> obrigado EduardeCalibal vou dar ais uma olhada
<Fisico> obrigado
<EduardeCalibal> Clica com o direito no arquivo e vai em opções.
<EduardeCalibal> Ops, propriedades.
<EduardeCalibal> Fica na última opção.
<Fisico> xo ver lá, obrigado
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.  Se tiver essa opção vai ter uma aba abrir com lá.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Fisico> EduardeCalibal: num tem jeito lá, mas deve estar em outro menu
<Fisico> EduardeCalibal:  obrigado
<Rocha80> Ola pessoal
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Fisico: vai no menu configurações do sistema ou system settings dependendo do idioma
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Fisico: ai vai na opção informaçoes do sistema
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Fisico: e depois em aplicações padrão
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> la tem um monte de opção pra programas padrão
<Rocha80> estou com o java intalado.
<Rocha80> uso o ubuntu 10.10
<Rocha80> estava funfando normal
<Rocha80> ai eu marquei o checkbox da tela do  java
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Fisico: se não der vai no arquivo que tu quer abrir com o okular clica com o botao direito vai na aba abri com escolhe o okular e marca a opçao definir como padrão
<Rocha80> e agora nao esta mais aparecendo no chrome
<Rocha80> alguem pode me auxiliar
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Fisico: se algum nome dos menus que eu sitei não for igualzinho é pq eu to usando o sistema em ingles e não tenho certeza do nome correspondente em portugues
<Fisico> Ctrl-Alt-Del: obrigado xo tentar
<Fisico> pera ai
<Fisico> Ctrl-Alt-Del: onde tem essa opção?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> qual delas?
<Fisico> Ctrl-Alt-Del: marcar como padrão
<Fisico> eu nuum acho
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> no canto direito debaixo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> no meu aqui aparece set as default
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> não sei como fica em portugues
<Fisico> o meu tá em ingles tb
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> pois pronto é pra ser set as default
<Fisico> Ctrl-Alt-Del:  mas no canto dreito de onde?
<Fisico> o pdf está aberto
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> escolhe o arquivo clica com o botão direito -> propriedades -> open with -> escolhe o programa -> set as default
<Fisico> Ctrl-Alt-Del: obrigaado!!!!
<Fisico> deu certo
<Fisico> putz, eu num ia perceber
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> =D
<Fisico> obrigado Ctrl-Alt-Del  :D:D:D
<Bbetinhu> Alguem sabe como colocar um usuario da base Ldap, como administrador do dominio SAMBA ? para poder incluir maquinas no dominio
<markjones> Alguém capaz de se comunicar em Inglês aqui? Preciso de ajuda para traduzir uma apresentação
<Monarquista> Boa noite #ubuntu-br
<Monarquista> Estou tentando fazer um update do grub aqui no Ubuntu 10.04 e ta retornando está mensagem aqui... "/etc/default/grub: 28: Syntax error: EOF in backquote substitution"
<Monarquista> alguem poderia me dizer o qua quer dizer por favor?! Grato!
<leonsio> oi pessoal, eu gostaria de usar o linux ubuntu no meu pc pois é o linux mais usado do mundo, mas teria como deixa-lo com a aparencia 90 % identica ao xp, pois estou muito acostumado com o xp e a migração seria mais amigavel para mim...?
<leonsio> não tem ninguem para mim responder não? :(
<Monarquista> tem
<Monarquista> leonsio: responde lá...
<leonsio> lá onde?
<Monarquista> presta atenção na sua lista de canais...
<xGrind-off> leonsio; tem sim. voce se refere a temas ne?
<anoonymouss> boa noite
<anoonymouss> alguem por ai?
<Dead_Thinker> buenas andersoncarlos83
<Dead_Thinker> ops, anoonymouss
<andersoncarlos83> rs...
<Dead_Thinker> E ai galera, anciosos pelo 12.04? :P
<Dead_Thinker> Saudades do meu 10.10 ehhe
<xGrind> Dead_Thinker; eae \o
<xGrind> esse 12.04 promete hein.
<Dead_Thinker> xGrind, pois é, tô botando fé, acho que vão se recuperar da série 11.x :P
<xGrind> com certeza
<xGrind> Dead_Thinker; acho bobeira esse negocio da distrowatch. la eles separam ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu e lubuntu
<xGrind> enquanto o mint fica só como mint mesmo. se fossem juntar todos esses *buntus, passaria bem longe o mint
<xGrind> Dead_Thinker; ja atualizar o ubuntu pra uma versao mais nova direto do update dele? sem usar cd ou pendrive ?
<Dead_Thinker> sim
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-07
<Dead_Thinker> xGrind, eu usava o 9.04, ai atualizei pro 9.10->10.04->10.10 :)
<Dead_Thinker> ai tive um problema e precisei formatar, já usando o 11.10
<Dead_Thinker> xGrind, foi tranquilo
<xGrind> isso q eu ia perguntar. ele não vai tipo, do 10.04 direto pro 11.10 ne?
<xGrind> tem q ir atualizando versões
<Dead_Thinker> xGrind, mas cara, depois do Unit, fiquei bem tentado a testar o Mint hehe, achei simple e funcional ele
<Dead_Thinker> acredito que sim
<Dead_Thinker> mas no meu caso é pq fui atualizando conforme ia saindo mesmo
<xGrind> eu coloquei o lubuntu 10.10 no pc da minha irma e to atualizando. apareceu 11.04 em vez do 11.10
<xGrind> se der bosta, eu coloco o 11.10 direto mesmo. to baixando aqui :D
<Dead_Thinker> Alguém tem algum feedback do Mint?
<annakamilla> olá tudo bom ??
<annakamilla> to com um pipino no java será que tem alguem para me ajudar
<annakamilla> ??
<Dead_Thinker> annakamilla, podemos tentar :) manda ai
<annakamilla> pera ai que acho que agora vai
<annakamilla> tomara que seja só link mesmo
<annakamilla> foi
<annakamilla> nossa
<annakamilla> nem passou pela minha cabeça isso
<annakamilla> de linka
<annakamilla> Dead_Thinker, agora vou tentar no iron
<Dead_Thinker> annakamilla, iron?
<Dead_Thinker> annakamilla, teve que fazer o symlink pro java funfar?
<annakamilla> tive
<annakamilla> eu não sei que o meu ubuntu fez aqui que deslinkou toda a biblioteca do java
<annakamilla> na hora de atualizar
<annakamilla> deve ter sido a bagunça que fiz uma vez nele
<Dead_Thinker> annakamilla, hum, sei como é, já passei por isso no Fedora eu acho, dai em diante tento usar o update-alternatives --config java
<Dead_Thinker> algo assim
<Dead_Thinker> fica a dica :)
<Dead_Thinker> Alguém aqui curte jogos de vez em quando? Jogam o que no Ubuntu?
<annakamilla> eu fiz
<annakamilla> Dead_Thinker, eu curto
<Dead_Thinker> annakamilla, legal, joga o que?
<annakamilla> super tux kart
<annakamilla> xadrez]
<annakamilla> tb
<Dead_Thinker> annakamilla, hum, mas algum online/multiplayer?
<L88os1> boa noite
<L88os1> alguém ai pode dar um conselho rápido?
<Dead_Thinker> L88os1, we can try :) hehe
<L88os1> acha seguro adicionar o ppa
<L88os1> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<L88os1> estou tendo problemas com o xorg
<Dead_Thinker> L88os1, hum, desconheço, infelizmente não vou poder te ajudar :(
<L88os1> sabe alguma coisa sobre ppa?
<Dead_Thinker> L88os1, pouco, uso alguns mas que coleto em blogs, etc
<L88os1> estou tentando remover uma ppa do pidgin mas ela sempre volta quando renicio o computador
<L88os1> sabe o que pode ser?
<Dead_Thinker> L88os1, acho que tu tem que remover das fontes de aplicativos.
<L88os1> já tentei remover pelo canais de software e pelo terminal mas não deu certo
<L88os1> ele sempre volta
<Dead_Thinker> hum, estranho
<L88os1> como se tivesse sendo restaurado
<Dead_Thinker> Deve ter um jeito
<L88os1> alguma idéia?
<Dead_Thinker> L88os1, não, só pesquisando
<L88os1> blz
<Dead_Thinker> tô terminando uma codificação aqui e já procuro algo pra te ajudar
<L88os1> blz
<L88os1> removi novamente.
<Dead_Thinker> L88os1, http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/01/10/how-to-safely-remove-ppa-repository-from-ubuntu/
<L88os1> vou reiniciar o computador para ver se volta
<artusrocha> Ola pessoal, não consigo logar minha conta gtalk no pidgin apenas na web
<artusrocha> tambem não da certo no bitlbee
<Dead_Thinker> artusrocha, tu já tentou usar a outra porta?
<Dead_Thinker> artusrocha, não sei porque as vezes a default não funfa :/
<Bbetinhu> Alguem pode dar um help ai, como criar usuario no Ldap, com permissao de ADM no Windows ?
<artusrocha> outra porta, não
<Dead_Thinker> artusrocha, http://www.rakshitk.com/blog/2008/01/26/how-to-configure-pidgin-to-work-with-google-talk/
<L88os1> Dead_Thinker: valeu pela ajuda, instalei o ppa-purga, vou testar mais depois. está caindo alguns raios aqui.
<artusrocha> Dead_Thinker, vou testar aqui
<Bbetinhu>  Alguem pode dar um help ai, como criar usuario no Ldap, com permissao de ADM no Windows ?
<L88os1> Dead_Thinker: eu tentei remover pelo ppa-purge
<L88os1> mas voltou esse erro
<L88os1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/795597/
<Dead_Thinker> L88os1, mas esse ppa não é o que tu queria remover?
<L88os1> sim
<L88os1> mas ele volta toda hora
<L88os1> eu removo e ele volta assim que reinicio o computador, e é só ele pois os outros se remover ele não aparece mais
<Dead_Thinker> L88os1, mto estranho isso cara :/
<Dead_Thinker> L88os1, só pesquisando mesmo pra resolver
<L88os1> estou ficando com medo...
<L88os1> :/
<Dead_Thinker> L88os1, de q? hehe
<L88os1> kkk
<L88os1> o ppa volta come se alguma coisa estivesse colocando ele de volta
<L88os1> está me dando raiva por esse motivo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/795599/
<L88os1> quando tento atualizar dá esse erro.
<L88os1> Dead_Thinker: sabe alguma coisa sobre xorg ou sobre reportar bugs?
<Dead_Thinker> L88os1, sei não, reportar bugs depende do software, alguns são centralizados outros, principalmente os third party são em sites especificos
<Dead_Thinker> eu acho
<Dead_Thinker> L88os1, cara, talvez tenha algum deb que tu tenha que remover
<L88os1> e como vou achar?
<Dead_Thinker> L88os1, q pode estar re-configurando o PPA
<L88os1> será se eu remover o pidgin ele remove o ppa tbm?
<Dead_Thinker> L88os1, ou então alguma linha em algum dos scripts de inicialização
<Dead_Thinker> L88os1, tu removeu o PPA mas não o pidgin do ppa?
<L88os1> isso
<L88os1> + ou -
<L88os1> o ppa não veio com o programa eu que adicionei. mas eu burro não prestei atenção e adicionei um ppa que não era da mesma versão do meu sistema
<Dead_Thinker> hehe ok
<Dead_Thinker> L88os1, acho que o PPa só é removido full se os softwares que ele instala forem tb
<Dead_Thinker> ai no caso tu teria que usar o pidgin nativo
<L88os1> nativo?
<L88os1> como assim?
<L88os1> acho que conseguo
<L88os1> consegui
<L88os1> os ppa ficam em /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<L88os1> vou reiniciar para ver se ele volta
<pkzinn> Boa noite galera
<L88os1> boa noite
<L88os1> ixxiii
<L88os1> Dead_Thinker: não funcionou
<L88os1> meu computador está possuído;
<pkzinn> estranhando mto esse 11.10 O_@
<Dead_Thinker> pkzinn, boa
<Dead_Thinker> L88os1, hehe
<Dead_Thinker> L88os1, nativo = pidgin que vem nos sources padrão do ubuntu
<Dead_Thinker> sem ser o do PPA
<L88os1> ahhh
<Dead_Thinker> L88os1, pq se o pidgin do PPA ficar instalado acho que não adianta remover o PPA, ele deve re-instalar, eu ACHO hehe
<pkzinn> Alguém sabe me dizer se a resposta do 'alt + tab' é levemente lerda ou é meu note msm? :D
<Dead_Thinker> pkzinn, http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/12/deixando-o-alt-tab-mais-rapido-no-11-10/
<pkzinn> opaaa! ai sim heim :D hahaha valeu.. vou ler aqui
<L88os1> Dead_Thinker: desistalei o pidgin e instalei novamente parece que agora funciionou
<Dead_Thinker> L88os1, pq se o pidgin do PPA ficar instalado acho que não adianta remover o PPA, ele deve re-instalar, eu ACHO hehe
<Dead_Thinker> L88os1,  ah massa :)
<L88os1> valeu pela ajuda
<L88os1> agora só falta resolver o problema com o xorg
<L88os1> : (
<L88os1> conhece alguém que poderia me ajudar?
<pkzinn> além de não funcionar, travou tudo o.O
<Dead_Thinker> pkzinn, vix :(
<Dead_Thinker> pkzinn, eu havia visto esse post no twitter mas não testei, porque uso o Gnome mesmo :)
<Dead_Thinker> Unit é muito lentão
<L88os1> eu até gosto do unity
<L88os1> tentei instalar o gnome 3 deu merda
<L88os1> fica umas imagens estranhas
<Dead_Thinker> ops, Unity hehe
<Dead_Thinker> O que eu uso acho que não é nem o 3
<Dead_Thinker> é um que ele dá fallback ai, mas pra mim resolve
<infocus> netbook ja era? ou esses planos da intel de lançar atom dual e quad core vai salvar?
<L88os1> alguém ai já usou algum ultrabook?
<Celso> bom dia
<rogerio> bom dia, precioso da ajuda de alguém existe algum plugin para firefox que abra videos do you tube no player de  video?
<novato_br> pqatsi:  queria falar com vc
<novato_br> pvt, eh possivel? o assunto eh off_topic
<pqatsi> novato_br: é que pedir aqui da mais ibope ne
<pqatsi> vai lá estrupicio :p
<novato_br> haha
<duh_> tem algume ai que possa me dar um help
<pqatsi> duh_: não ;)
<BlackCherry> ola alguem pode me ajudar?
<MeninoBuxudo> opa boa tarde galera ;D
<ADFENO> Olá pessoal.
<MeninoBuxudo> opa galera alguem pode  ajudar  estou querendo  fazer um dual boot
<MeninoBuxudo> ja tenho linux instalado
<MeninoBuxudo> e gostaria de instala o windows como alternativo
<MeninoBuxudo> fiz uma pesquisa por alto so encontro artigos ja com windows instalado ...
<artusrocha> MeninoBuxudo, você vai precisar iniciar pelo livecd linux após instalar o windows e restaurar o grub
<artusrocha> MeninoBuxudo, pois o windows não é muito educado e sobrescreve sem perguntar
<artusrocha> MeninoBuxudo, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Grub aqui tem uma seção 'Restaurar o menu depois de instalar o Windows'
<MeninoBuxudo> humm
<MeninoBuxudo> artusrocha:  ja ouviu falar do memtasys?
<MeninoBuxudo> eu preciso criar uma partição nfts  da pra fazer isso via comando ou precisa de algum gerenciador de disco?
<artusrocha> MeninoBuxudo, você tentou pelo gparted
<artusrocha> MeninoBuxudo, não conheço memtasys
<MeninoBuxudo> cara
<MeninoBuxudo> nao sei no que essa distro
<MeninoBuxudo> e baseada
<artusrocha> não metasys
<MeninoBuxudo> fedora
<MeninoBuxudo> red hat
<MeninoBuxudo> quase nao sei os comandos
<MeninoBuxudo> quero instalar o gparted aqui
<MeninoBuxudo> vai facilitar bastante
<artusrocha> MeninoBuxudo, conseguiu instalar o gparted?
<MeninoBuxudo> nao
<MeninoBuxudo> cara apt-get nao funfa
<MeninoBuxudo> =(
<artusrocha> voc¼e esta usando esta Metasys que citou acima?
<MeninoBuxudo> as
<MeninoBuxudo> sim
<MeninoBuxudo> deixa eu te explicar a situação
<MeninoBuxudo> minha irma ganhou pc da prefeitura que veio com esse linux mas ela ta querendo usa windows  mas esse metasys utiliza interface kde  e...  eu to acostumando com ubuntu
<MeninoBuxudo> e ta muito confuso
<artusrocha> se ele é baseado no fedora deve ter um instalador yum
<xGrind> salve
<artusrocha> MeninoBuxudo, e possivelmente um instalador grafico
<xGrind> alguem ae sabe configurar o lxdm?
<MeninoBuxudo> mais nem achei aqui mano
<MeninoBuxudo> nada funfa
<MeninoBuxudo> os cmandos que eu tento nao funfa
<MeninoBuxudo> yum
<MeninoBuxudo> apt-get
<MeninoBuxudo> sudo yast
<Bio_Mech> Oi pessoal, queria saber o seguinte, eu instalei recentemente o Ubuntu 10.04 32bit em uma máquina com dual boot. O outro sistema é Ubuntu 11.10 64bit. Quando terminei de instalar o Ubuntu 10.04, estava dando uns problemas com as atualizações. Não consegui resolver de nenhum jeito. Até que eu fiz o seguinte. Montei a partição do Ubuntu 11.10, copiei o arquivo /etc/apt/sources.list para o meu Ubuntu 10.04. Aí resolveu. Mas queria saber se is
<Bio_Mech> so pode ter algum problema no futuro?
<galax> !paste
<rodrigo-pc> Olá pessoal
<rodrigo-pc> Gostaria de pedir a ajuda de vocês!
<rodrigo-pc> Meu Modem ZTE não funciona no KDE.
<rodrigo-pc> Pode ser Ubuntu com KDE, ou Kubuntu, ele não funciona!
<rodrigo-pc> Alguém tem uma solução?
<rodrigo-pc> Ahh
<rodrigo-pc> Ele também não funciona no Windows XP SP3, ele só funciona se for SP2 para baixo
<rodrigo-pc> Eu to achando que ele tá de frescura, rs.
<rodrigo-pc> Alguém sabe algum jeito de fazer ele funcionar?
<L88os1> boa tarde
<L88os1> alguém ai acha seguro instalar o ppa ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates 
<L88os1> estou com alguns problemas com o xorg
<Monarquista> L88os1: Boa tarde.
<Monarquista> usei ele ontem, é seguro sim,
<antunes> Boa Tarde
<Monarquista> Boa tarde.
<L88os1> boa tarde
<L88os1> valeu
<L88os1> vou instalar e atualizar
<L88os1> o seu estava com algum problema?
<Monarquista> ele tá ativo, testei pra o AMD, mas não deu certo não, mas ai já é da qualidade do driver mesmo, não te a ver com o PPA, ele funciona.
<Monarquista> tava querendo ver como tá o desempenho o driver da AMD, mas, me frestei...
<Monarquista> agora to usando o Kubuntu aqui sem nada de driver propietario e to me arrumando!
<Monarquista> melhor, não da dor de cabeças...
<Monarquista> :p
<L88os1> tenho uma placa ati
<L88os1> será que compensa instalar?
<Monarquista> em minha experiência, não!
<L88os1> atualizar*
<Monarquista> na sua não posso afirmar.
<Monarquista> eu to preferindo o Open Source mesmo!
<L88os1> tem como eu voltar as configurações?
<Monarquista> sem não..
<Monarquista> eu não saberia lhe ensinar isso...
<Monarquista> mas deve ter sim...
<L88os1> não vou arriscar
<L88os1> mas o pacote fala que é estável
<Monarquista> essa aqui é que estou usando agora... http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=311&pid=208&psn=&lid=1&leg=0
<Monarquista> com o driver Open e tá satisfatorio e usavel!
<Monarquista> to com o KWin habilitado.
<Monarquista> para o meu uso tá legal!
<L88os1> puts. agora estou em dúvida
<L88os1> mas acho que vou esperar um pouco
<L88os1> qual era sua placa antes?
<Monarquista> minha o que!?
<Monarquista> VGA!?
<L88os1> placa de vídeo.
<L88os1> você falou que tinha uma AMD que deu problema com os driver
<Monarquista> não tinha, tava usando o chip set da placa-mãe aqui, mas, tá esquebntando muito e não erá recomendável continuar usando...
<L88os1> ahh
<Monarquista> é essa ai mesmo!
<Monarquista> o driver não ficou legal não..
<Monarquista> prefiro o open mesmo!
<L88os1> mudando de assunto, você viu o celular com ubuntu?
<Monarquista> driver propietario só nVidia!
<Monarquista> não!
<L88os1> muito bonito
<Monarquista> ótimo.
<L88os1> eu gostei
<L88os1> vou procurar a foto
<L88os1> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/391004_255304427868231_100001660271707_646202_1038815873_n.jpg
<L88os1> o que achou?
<Monarquista> deixa ver...
<Monarquista> é, bem estiloso mesmo.
<L88os1> eu gostaria de ver como vai ser o sistema. já vi algumas fotos mas quero ver a velocidade e a qualidade funcionando.
<L88os> alguem ai já usou o Ubuntu-desktop ppa
<L88os> ??
<xGrind> L88os; pra que serve isso?
<L88os> até onde eu sei atualiza o compiz
<L88os> e o unity
<L88os> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/ubuntu-desktop_ppa?dist=oneiric
<L88os> xGrid: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/ubuntu-desktop_ppa?dist=oneiric
<L88os> xGrid: o que acha?
<UdontKnow> ae
 * pqatsi pergunta qual a necessidade de atualizar o compiz se não levar o unity junto
<UdontKnow> pqatsi: heh, vai saber
<pqatsi> UdontKnow: Não tem cara. O plugin unity do ubuntu praticamente toma conta do compiz
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> UdontKnow: pensa em usar kudzu com kernel 3.0 :P
<UdontKnow> pqatsi: heh. infelizmente eu to tendo que usar ubuntu, to evitando ao maximo olhar como as coisas sao feitas nele
<UdontKnow> pqatsi: eu achava que o debian era porquice
<Thales> UdontKnow, Tendo que usar por quê?
<UdontKnow> Thales: motivos alem do meu alcance
<UdontKnow> mas nas minhas coisas, ubuntu jamais :)
<Thales> UdontKnow, não gosto do Unity. Sinto dependencia da barra de tarefas.
<pqatsi> UdontKnow: bom, se vc acha que  tudo no ubuntu é pog, o babaca da vez nao é ele ;)
<UdontKnow> pqatsi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmvCpR45LKA
<UdontKnow> pqatsi: finally someone did it :)
<pereba> Ubuntu "UltimateEdition" is really good?
<pereba> é bom esse tal de "UltimateEdition" ?
<UdontKnow> pereba: sinto um cheiro de cross-posting
<pereba> pensei que estava no canal gringo huaauhhu
<UdontKnow> o cheiro de cross-posting aumentou
<dsergiomr> Alguém poderia me explicar o porquê desse descontentamento com o Unity ? Eu o utilizo e estou gostando.
<UdontKnow> dsergiomr: se vc usa e gosta, aproveita a vida :) Eu nunca usei nem vi o tal unity, entao pra mim ta sossegado :)
<dsergiomr> Por que esse apego radical e intransigente ao modelo de menus ?
<UdontKnow> dsergiomr: cara, opensource eh liberdade de escolha. cada um que use o que gosta e que seja feliz
<UdontKnow> nao precisa convencer ninguem, nem se incomodar pq alguem nao gosta do que vc usa
<dsergiomr> Eu usio
<UdontKnow> dsergiomr: entao seja feliz e pronto :)
<dsergiomr> UdontKnow: Não quero convencer ninguém,foi só uma pergunta. Obrigado !
<artusrocha> galera, alguem uma ideia de como verificar se uma conexão esta criptografada?
<artusrocha> a conexão em questão é de um servidor jabber
<artusrocha> ou melhor de um client jabber
<artusrocha> na configuração esta: ssl = false ; tls = try
<artusrocha> então imagino que não esta usando ssl, mas que o cliente tentaria usar tls se possivel
<artusrocha> quero confirmar se ta rolando tls ou não
<UdontKnow> artusrocha: o cliente deveria te dizer
<UdontKnow> artusrocha: roda um sniffer
<artusrocha> UdontKnow, um kismet no localhost resolve como sniffer?
<artusrocha> UdontKnow, o client é o daemon bitlbee, ele é um gateway pra irc
<artusrocha> não peguei muito bem os macetes dele ainda
<artusrocha> kismet é pra wifi né, qual seria uma outra sujestão
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-08
<magnific> what helll
<omelete> what hell are u talkin about
<balancin> alguem pode me ajudar com uma configuracao de dns ??
<artusrocha> balancin, diga ai qual o problema
<balancin> estou configurando uma maquina pra servidor web, e ai, meu problema ta la no registro.br, ele sempre diz q o servidor é desconhecido
<balancin> to verificando agora no dig o nameserver mas.. ele da isso pra todos !
<balancin> pq ?? Oo
<balancin> e no dig respondeu
<balancin> oO
<balancin> eu odeio a fapesp rs.
<balancin> pq da esse erro ?
<pqatsi> [08/01-00:30:17] < balancin> estou configurando uma maquina pra servidor web, e ai, meu problema ta la no registro.br, ele sempre diz q o servidor é  desconhecido
<pqatsi> [08/01-00:30:31] < balancin> to verificando agora no dig o nameserver mas.. ele da isso pra todos !
<pqatsi> Algo me diz que ele não sabe configurar DNS
<pqatsi> nem que precisa de um root server :D
<sanuhe> Boa noite
<pqatsi> sanuhe: hau!
<ivanbajr> bom dia
<ivanbajr> alguém sabe um pacote para editar as opções do grub 2 no ubuntu 11.10?
<L88os1> bom dia
<L88os1> alguém ai conhece algum Nate Muench
<L88os1> dono do ppa ppa:n-muench/vlc
<L88os1> é seguro instalar?
<Doomtron> boa tarde
<anderson_Okdok> Alguem sabe o nome d algun canal ?
<XJEAN> anderson_Okdok /list
<anderson_Okdok> Só por /list ?
<XJEAN> anderson_Okdok Nome de canal? o que você procura?
<anderson_Okdok> quero ver a lista de canais para eu entrar en lugares diferentes
<XJEAN> anderson_Okdok /list *palavra-chave*
<anderson_Okdok> anderson_okdok/list*internacional*
<anderson_Okdok> Assim ? mais poem aonde?
<XJEAN> anderson_Okdok digite :)
<anderson_Okdok> Vc sabe um canal que tem bastante pessoas principalment mulher
<ADFENO> Olá pessoal.
<ivanbajr> boa tarde
<ADFENO> Como vão as coisas ivanbajr?
<ivanbajr> bem
<ivanbajr> em casa
<ADFENO> Excelente! :D
<ivanbajr> O Senhor tem conhecimento de outro canal ou sala
<ivanbajr> para linux ubuntu br
<ADFENO> Bem, para GNU/Linux Ubuntu brasileiro, apenas este (#ubuntu-br) e ##ubuntu-br-offtopic.
<ivanbajr> ok
<ivanbajr> Alguém sabe como modificar a cor ou colocar um foto no plano de fundo das pastas do nautilus em ubuntu 11.10 ?
<L88os> boa tarde
<L88os> preciso de um programa ou uma extenção para chrome de RSS
<L88os> extensão *
<niedner_> #ubuntugames
<BlackCherry> ola alguem por ai?
<_PSKOL_> negocio aki ta parado
<BlackCherry> to precisando de uma ajuda, o sources.list esta dando problema e nao estou conseguindo instalar nada pelo apt-get
<BlackCherry> nao to conseguindo editar o sources.list alguem tem uma ideia de como resolver?
<Aprendiz> boas a todos
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-31
<SamWeasley> redhandbr - consegui ajeitar a placa
<SamWeasley> http://www.howtogeek.com/124685/how-to-make-nvidias-optimus-work-on-linux/
<SamWeasley> Só que pelo que li, tem que ter o bumblebee instalado e não pode utilizar o driver proprietário
<sergio_br2> essa optimus já tem suporte nos kerneis novos, não tem?
<SamWeasley> testei usando shatter, edge, spirits e anomaly, apenas esse último não funcionou
<SamWeasley> sim
<SamWeasley> mas tem que instalar esse módulo bumblebee
<SamWeasley> shatter ficou lindíssimo!
<SamWeasley> Full screen e completamente performático, sem o menor lag
<SamWeasley> Os efeitos 3D no KDE também estão funcionando
<okarintary> Boa noite!
<SamWeasley> Boa noite
<SamWeasley> okarintary
<okarintary> SamWeasley: boa! :D
<SamWeasley> okarintary, o que manda
<okarintary> SamWeasley: nada, só estou configurando meu ambiente no arch
<okarintary> SamWeasley: estou tentando fazer uma build legal
<SamWeasley> legal...
<SamWeasley> Ia tentar o Arch, mas configurar o Ubuntu já foi tenso
<okarintary> ubuntu? é tao facil...
<SamWeasley> Meu hardware tem EFI
<chaosinbox> boa noite?
<SamWeasley> boa noite
<annakamilla> oi gente tudo bom
<SamWeasley> oba
<chaosinbox> tudo bem e aí?
<annakamilla> to bem
<chaosinbox> :)
<annakamilla> to configurando o computador da minha irmã e, to com seguinte problema
<ThiagoCMC> Noite galera!
<chaosinbox> noite, thiago!
<annakamilla> opo driver da wireless só conecta se eu habilitar o driver pelo modprobe
<ThiagoCMC> annakamilla, talvez resolva: "echo modulo >> /etc/modules"
<ThiagoCMC> vai carregar em todo boot
<ThiagoCMC> mas
<ThiagoCMC> isso não é normal não...
<annakamilla> eu coloco no /etc/modules ele dá boot e incia o modulo mas a rede não conecta fica tentando sem ter sucesso.
<annakamilla> pensei em fazer o seguinte, colocar algum script para inciar.
<annakamilla> ThiagoCMC: 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<ThiagoCMC> putz...
<annakamilla> agora neste momento falo por ele
<ThiagoCMC> bom, o ideal seria identificar o problema...   :-/
<ThiagoCMC> mas se um script resolver, boas...
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<ThiagoCMC> tavez o seu /etc/network/interfaces tenha algo conflitando...
<ThiagoCMC> No Ubuntu Desktop
<ThiagoCMC> o ideal é só ter a interface "lo" declarada no interfaces
<annakamilla> mas śo tem a lo
<ThiagoCMC> :-/
<annakamilla> auto lo
<annakamilla> iface lo inet loopback
<JPFWEB> estou pensando em instar o UBUNTU 12.10, gostaria de sabe se o ISO do Ubuntu é o WUBI?
<sergio_br2> todos isos tem wubi, não tem?
<annakamilla> sim
<sergio_br2> pelo menos os iso de desktop
<ThiagoCMC> O que é WUBI?
<sergio_br2> mas instala na raça, usa Wubi não
<annakamilla> vou dar um reboot
<SamWeasley> gente, boa noite para todos
<okarintary> flw mano
<Chucrute301> OI
<sergio_br2> alô... alô...   (ao fundo) alô.....
<Chucrute301> Sabe oque vc faz
<Chucrute301> Instala windows e seja feliz sergio
<Chucrute301> Ou moe umas aspirinas e cheira
<buribu> o.o
<buribu> como faz pra desistalar o ubuntu?
<Chucrute301> Chama eu ai
<Chucrute301> Eu coloco windows
<msmsaga> bom dia
<msmsaga> tudo bem?
<msmsaga> ola
<_S4MUR4I_> dia
<_S4MUR4I_> http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7971366/UFC.155.Dos.Santos.vs.Velasquez.29th.Dec.2012.HDTV.x264-Sir.Paul
<_S4MUR4I_> cigano vacilou demais
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Bom dia
<pauloolhos> Unexpected inconsistency
<pauloolhos> Sempre aparece esse problema
<Rick_> olá preciso saber como instalar firmware da placa de rede sem fio de um Dell d 600 , como nem a placa com fio funciona , preciso a monos instalar a sem fio
<redhandbr> Rick_, vc tem que subir o módulo b43legacy
<redhandbr> Rick_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1621331
<Chucrute301>  Galerinha
<Chucrute301> #clbr
<Chucrute301> La e permitido offtopic :)
<viniciusmarcelin> Olá amigos, boa tarde para todos
<Chucrute301> Ola
<viniciusmarcelin> Sou novo aqui, e também em relação ao Linux Ubuntu. Acabei de gravar ele na midia virgem, só que queria tirar umas dúvidas, é possivel?
<Chucrute301> S
<YanGM> alguém sabe quais partições o ubuntu pode compartilhar com o arch?
<vitorlobo> YanGM, vc diz, outra distro na mesma partição?
<YanGM> vitorlobo: eu digo compartilhar partições como swap, tmp, etc
<YanGM> pra economizar espaço no hd
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  eu parto em 4
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  eu parto em boot, swap, home e root
<YanGM> vitorlobo: tenho 100gb pra por essas 2, dou 45gb pra cada de / e meto um swap de 10gb pra ter sleep e pronto?
<YanGM> vitorlobo: não sei qual seria o jeito melhor de aproveitar esse espaço
<viniciusmarcelin> Amigo, Chucrute301 me desculpe
<Chucrute301> Nada :)
<Chucrute301> Vai la
<viniciusmarcelin> Minha rede caiu...
<viniciusmarcelin> Como faço pra entrar lá novamente...
<brandomota> oi galera,alguém aí sabe usar o git? estou tentando clonar um rpositório,mas a conexão cai td hora,tem como pausar e continuar depois o comando git clone?
<viniciusmarcelin> Olá amigo, eu denovo: Chucrute301
<Chucrute301> Ae :)
<Chucrute301> Clbr
<viniciusmarcelin> joing /clbr
<viniciusmarcelin> É assim?
<Chucrute301> Nao
<Chucrute301> ./join
<Chucrute301> #clbr
<viniciusmarcelin> Tem que colocar . ?
<Chucrute301> N
<viniciusmarcelin> Consegui, obrigado.
<pauloolhos> oi
<Chucrute302> Oi
<pauloolhos> o que causa: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY
<hggdh> pauloolhos: necessitamos de mais detalhes
<pauloolhos> o que por exemplo
<hggdh> o que estavas a tentar quanto esta mensagem foi emitida; que programa emitiu-a, etc
<pauloolhos> desliguei o pc hotem
<pauloolhos> depois liguei apareceu
<pauloolhos> em uns 10 dias aconteceu 5 vezes
<hggdh> e nada mais é escrito? Por exemplo, quando é problema de filesystem, a mensagem é algo como 'unexpected inconsistency, run fsck manually'
<pauloolhos> essa mensagem mesmo
<hggdh> pois. Então havia mais texto com a mensagem...
<hggdh> um dos teus filesystem está corrompido
<pauloolhos> o que causa isso?
<hggdh> por exemplo, desligar o PC na marra, sem um shutdown
<hggdh> agora, como resolver depende de qual filesystem foi corrompido. Quantos FS tens?
<pauloolhos> não recordo a mensagem toda.
<pauloolhos> mas não fiz isso ...
<hggdh> daí é mais difícil corrigir :-) o PC está ligado agora?
<pauloolhos> esta
<hggdh> OK. entre, em um terminal, com o commando 'mount'. Coloque a saída em um pastebin, e ponha o link aqui
<hggdh> (o comando não tem os plics, apenas digite mount e ENTER
<hggdh> e qual versão do Ubuntu estás a rodar?
<pauloolhos> Debian 6.0.4
 * hggdh wonders why, in an Ubuntu channel, the least that is talked about is ubuntu itself
<AldoRaine> ##debian-br
<pauloolhos> hggdh:
<pauloolhos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1482972/
<hggdh> pauloolhos: OK. o único FS em disco que tens é o root (/)
<hggdh> assim...
<pauloolhos> sim
<hggdh> 1. reboot o systema em recovery (no grub, selecctione a opção correcta, não sei qual é para o Debian). Ou, *provavelmente*, execute 'sudo telinit 1')
<hggdh> 2. no modo recovery, o root deve ter sido montado como read-only. Entre com 'fsck -y /'. Cruze os dedos, e espere
<hggdh> 3. isto deverá corrigir os mais comums (e menos destructivos) erros
<pauloolhos> hggdh: ja cruzei os braços
<pauloolhos> rsrsrsrs
<hggdh> 4. ANTES DE RODAR ISTO: tende copiar para um backup quilo que não queres perder
<wing47> boa tarde
<AldoRaine> boa
<hggdh> pauloolhos: como AldoRaine mostrou, o melhor canal para isto seria o ##debian-br
<wing47> galera cabei de instala ubuntu
<AldoRaine> wing47, parabéns
<wing47> e nao to conseguindo instala o bitorrent
<AldoRaine> wing47, abra a central de programas e procurte por deluge ou transmission
<AldoRaine> são dois clientes para torrent
<Chucrute301> Yan
<Chucrute301> Esse e seu primeiro canal Oo
<Chucrute301> Lol
<wing47> dexa eu acha.
<wing47> cara eu to na central de programas
<wing47> mas nao acho que voce falo
<annakamilla> olá gente
<wing47> ola
<annakamilla> tudo bom
<AldoRaine> oi annakamilla
<AldoRaine> tudo maravilha aí ?
<annakamilla> to configurando o note da minha irmã e,  eu sei mais o que
<AldoRaine> wing47, pesquisa por "deluge" sem as aspas
<annakamilla> não sei o que eu faço
<annakamilla> to a configurar uma placa de video ati radeon 1200
<AldoRaine> não sabe o que faz em qual parte, annakamilla ?
<annakamilla> ati radeon 1200
<AldoRaine> sim
<annakamilla> tentei instalar pelo driver proprietário e, dá erro dizendo que a placa não é compatível.
<pauloolhos> hggdh: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1483003/
<AldoRaine> qual é o SO ?
<annakamilla> ubuntu 12.10
<AldoRaine> vc está usando um pacote .deb ou aquele script .sh do site da ATI ?
<wing47> Aldoraine instalei cara vlw mesmo
<AldoRaine> wing47, positivo, caro recruta
<AldoRaine> annakamilla, me passa a saída do comando lspci | grep VGA
<annakamilla> o sh do site ati
<YanGM_> Grub minimal bash like
<YanGM_> Ouch
<hggdh> pauloolhos: rodaste um fsck em um filesystem montado!
<hggdh> pauloolhos: como read-write...
<hggdh> isto é ruim
<annakamilla> AldoRaine, http://pastebin.com/faLTP6xR
<AldoRaine> radeon X1200
<AldoRaine> eu tenho uma X600
<AldoRaine> de desktop que tem mais suporte a driver proprietário
<AldoRaine> vc deve ter caido no mesmo caso
<AldoRaine> que NÃO TEM*
<annakamilla> o que voce fez para contornar o problema
<AldoRaine> eu lembro ainda de ter rodado ela no ubuntu 8.04 com o driver proprietário
<AldoRaine> depois disso, adiós...
<AldoRaine> bem, como é desktop foi simples, troquei por uma Nvidia
<AldoRaine> mas no seu caso que é note
<annakamilla> meu positivo que tem placa intel tem driver decente para rodar 3 d. isso que é o duro
<AldoRaine> sem driver proprietário ela exibe a resolução certa ??
<annakamilla> sim
<annakamilla> isso que é bom
<AldoRaine> bota dureza nisso, a Intel é uma das grandes colaboradoras de código para o kernel
<AldoRaine> ATI e Nvidia, no caso mais a ATI até, pouco preocupadas
<annakamilla> no meu note da positivo tem linux mint
<annakamilla> tirei o mandriva que veio, ele funciona muito bem
<AldoRaine> com o Steam para Linux a Nvidia melhorou um pouco a qualidade do driver, mas a ATI não tive notícias
<AldoRaine> é verdade a positivo homologou aquele mandriva que eles mandam por default
<Ricardo__> ati é sofrivel... incomodacao no linux
<AldoRaine> na área de download de driver da ATI nem consta o "GNU/Linux"
<annakamilla> uma vbez falei com o peregrinator-six sobre driver de video, parece que eles iriam melhorar, mas cade a melhora.
<AldoRaine> eu trabalhei 3 anos na IBM fazendo homologação de hardware e software, e nesse pouco tempo percebi que as questões computacionais emperram mais por ondem jurídica/administrativa do que técnica
<AldoRaine> os engenheiros chegavam com melhorias, daí vinha o jurídico verificar se não ia ferir patentes, se ia ser viável conseguir algum lobby com o governo, etc
<alvaro> Bendita burocracia
<AldoRaine> pra só depois chegar na mão da equipe que eu trabalhava, para fazer a homologação e resolver pendências de assinaturas digitais da MS e Red Hat, SUSE e Debian
<YanGM> pessoal
<Ricardo__> ate pioraram
<Ricardo__> pra quem usa ati mais antiga morreu o suporte
<Ricardo__> acabou no ati legacy 12.6 e nunca mais
<YanGM> Gpt  e grub ta dando m aqui
<Ricardo__> e ja avisaram q nao vai ter mais
<YanGM> Unknow file systemm
<YanGM> Sendo que o /boot é ext2
<AldoRaine> annakamilla, que bom que o chipset do seu notebook é intel, apesar de monopolizar (vide MS) ao menos dá suporte ao GNU/Linux
<AldoRaine> no site da Nvidia por exemplo, constam: Solaris, GNU/Linux e FreeBSD, quem diria não?
<AldoRaine> tanto pra x86 e x64
<annakamilla> pois é eu tive uma nvidia
<AldoRaine> é óbvio que deve ter dependências: compiladores, bibliotecas de desenvolvimento, mas que há o suporte, há
<rmarcandier> Pessoal, alguem tem steam no ubuntu 12.04 ?
<AldoRaine> tenho mas não comprei nada ainda
<AldoRaine> kkkkkkk
<rmarcandier> ahahah
<rmarcandier> mas vc esta usando ele no wine?
<AldoRaine> não, nativo
<rmarcandier> ou instalou o .deb ?
<rmarcandier> pois e cara, fiz o download do .deb
<rmarcandier> pelo site da steam
<rmarcandier> instalei pelo software centre
<rmarcandier> apertando o botao install
<rmarcandier> installou blz
<rmarcandier> mas quando eu clico no icone nao acontece nada
<rmarcandier> tenho q fazer algo mais?
<AldoRaine> aqui pra mim qdo cliquei
<AldoRaine> ele só terminou de fazer o download
<AldoRaine> e abiu
<AldoRaine> abriu*
<rmarcandier> acho q o prob e minha placa grafica ATI
<rmarcandier> obrigado Aldo
<ras1981> oie
<Chucrute301> Alguem viu a contagem no site ubuntu
<Chucrute301> ?
<xGrind> quem ae usa ubuntu 64bits?
<Chucrute301> Eu
<Chucrute301> Pq?
<xGrind> Chucrute301: nem linux vc usa po
<Chucrute301> Foda-se
<Chucrute301> Queria te ajudar
 * vitorlobo alguém bane Chucrute301 por favor?
<vitorlobo> hggdh, !
<Chucrute301> Vitorlobo
<Chucrute301> Oque vc quer cara?
<xGrind> kk Chucrute301 vai me ajudar como, se vc nao usa linux?
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301,  eu quero a paz
<vitorlobo> e vc?
<Chucrute301> Ubuntu e oque entao?
<Chucrute301> PQ VC VEM ME ATORMENTAR?
<Chucrute301> Querendo paz
<Chucrute301> ?
<Chucrute301>  
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, apenas respeite as regras do canal amigo
<Chucrute301> Voce quer falar de regras comigo?
<Chucrute301> Af cara
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301,  respeite as regras por favor http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<Chucrute301> Vc foi banido umas 20x daqui
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, uma só
<vitorlobo> na vida
<vitorlobo> em mais de n sei qtos anos de irc
<Chucrute301> Quer dar uma de santo agora?
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, apensa respeite as regras, é demais pra vc? sem mimimi
<Chucrute301> Depois sou eu que nao largo o osso.
<rootpt> ha "gente" q não cresce.
<Chucrute301> Vc e uma delas
<rootpt> Os anos passam.. nada mais.
<Chucrute301> ...
<Chucrute301> Aff cara
<Chucrute301> Falou
<pluguinho> boa noite
<pluguinho> boa noite pessoal, feliz ano novo
<pluguinho> alguem está online?
<Chucrute301> Boa noite
<pluguinho> a obrigado, eu vim aqui perguntar o seguinte, qual é o melhor linux, o ubuntu 12.10 ou o fedora, pois o fedora tem um menu muito bonito
<pluguinho> ?
<pluguinho> exite a maneira de deixar o ubuntu com a mesma aparencia do windows 8?
<Chucrute301> .
<Chucrute301> Irc MORTO
<pluguinho> ?
<Chucrute301> Lobo!
<Chucrute301> Hi xgrind
<acris> Feliz 2013, everybody!
<xGrind> thanks
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-01
<hggdh> Chucrute301: de novo? Que tal um mute para acalmar?
<hggdh> e feliz ding-o-bell para todos
<xGrind> kkkkkk
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, feliz ano novo
<vitorlobo> http://projectzim.blogspot.com/2012/12/secure-boot-mera-especulacao-ou-nao.html
<sharch> ae 2013 chegou :)
<yakult> Feliz Ano Novo galera!
<lobinha> Feliz Ano novo !
<YanGM> caras
<YanGM> usuário sem permissão na própria home
<YanGM> o que eu faço?
<Renato> Ola
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Bom Dia
<pauloolhos> Feliz Ano Novo !!!
<vmsmarcelino> Olá amigos, bom dia
<vmsmarcelino> Gostaria de saber, não envolvendo muito do assunto, mais assim quase igual, alguem dos amigos ou amigas, tem conhecimento na area de Android, smartphone....
<vmsmarcelino> join #clbr
 * rootpt @ Alice in chains - Would? live Unplugged
<jxajro> Queridos amigos! Feliz ano novo!!!
<jxajro> alguém sabe como abrir a lixeira pelo terminal???
 * rootpt @ Alice In Chains - Nutshell - Unplugged.mp3
<lulaphbpi> oi
<lulaphbpi> estou com um probleminha com meu notebook
<lulaphbpi> instalei o ubuntu e ele não instalou o dispositivo câmera
<lulaphbpi> alguém aqui sabe como orientar-me?
<rsser> alguem viu a ultima palestra do stallman no brasil?
<rsser> poxa, a galera sacaneou com ele
<rafaelsnk> opa
<rafaelsnk> boa tarde
<rafaelsnk> e um feliz ano novo para todos vocês
<rsser> ?
<rsser> eh, espero que esse ano de 2013 seja melhor, pq o ano de 2012, perdi muito equipamento eletronico por descargas eletricas
<rsser> legal, eu posso ver a serie enquanto estou no irssi. Com fundo transparente tudo fica mais facil
<Leonardo_> olá pessoal
<vmsmarcelino> Amigos, podem me dar uma ajuda? Agradeço...
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino, nao podemos se vc n expor sua duvida
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Bom meu amigo, é o seguinte ...
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino, seguinte.......?
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Presciso formatar e instalar na hd do notebook o linux ubuntu, quero poder instalar em Dual-Boot, e começar a utilizar o linux pra testes e quem sabe, usa-lo em definitivo, começar a testar, tenho conhecimento bem básico em linux, mais quero começar e usa-lo. O que eu quero é poder aprender a instalar o linux em partições, corretamente sem erros e com segurança, tu entende? Obrigado...
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Agradeço, se poder me ajudar...
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino, vc ja tem o windows ai q pretende formata-lo certo? pq pra botar o linux em dual boot, n precisa formatar nada
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Sou novo em linux ubuntu, como falei tenho conhecimento básico em linux, mais quero começar a aprender e deixar o windows 7 um pouco de lado, e aprofundar mais em linux, em especial Ubuntu...
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Sim sim, isso mesmo.
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  inclusive, na própria instalação do ubuntu se for a distro q vc escolheu, ele te ensina a isntalar em dualboot. Na instalação dele, ele te sugere...te pergunta se vc quer remover o windows e instalar o linux ou quer deixar meio a meio
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  entao, formate normalmente, instale o windows como vc sempre instalou e depois ponha o livecd do ubuntu e instale. Só isso...na instalação mesmo vc escolhe o dualbot...sem complicações, sem comandos extras, sem dificuldades...até uma criança ou um idoso fará sem problemas
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  simples
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Sim, essa mesma versão certo? Te entendi. O que tu me diz sobre o Ubuntu, já conheço mais ou menos o sistema, vale a pena tirar o windows pra colocar ele, talvez como fixo, e como faço em questão de programas, drivers e tudo mais, será que vou ficar perdido? A linguagem dele..
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino, recomendo o ubuntu para todos que estão fazendo a transição windows > linux. Já sobre vc usar completamente o Linux, isso depende de suas necessidades ( das quais eu desconheço ) o que você basicamente faz em um computador? trabalha com ele , se diverte nele, oq vc faz, pra oq vc precisa de um computador?
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Entendi.
<sistematico> Assiste vídeos educativos?
<sistematico> Vê fotos? De paisagens, claro.
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino, se vc é usuário final que abre o pc para escrever algum texto no word, ou ver videos na internet, abrir o facebook com o navegador q preferir....editar videos, editar fotos coisa do tipo, n tem pq vc usar windows
<kayo> agora se vc é um usuario final mais avançado, nao tem pq usar windows tbm
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Bom, é mais pra uso normal, diversão, usuário final, entende? Gosto muito de ver filmes, escutar músicas, abrir o word pra impressão, edição de imagem também, navegar na internet, etc...
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino, agora se vc é viciado em games, e precisa de uma ferramenta especifica por ser requisito de trabalho...uma ferramenta que nao tem nativamente no LInux como adobe photoshop, fireworks, dreamweaver, então...melhor manter dual boot. Ainda que aja alternativas para essas ferramentas, muita gente reclama de tais alternativas.....seja por preconceito ou pq realmente as alternativas n substituem ainda tais programas
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Na sinceridade, dei uma cansada de windows, principalmente o Seven, estou meio cansado, quero um sistema estavel, seguro, rápido, sem complicações de travamentos ou etc, sem prescisar colocar anti-virus, eu como não jogo pelo computador, será muito bom, em fim, quero muito usar o linux..
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  bom...para games...vc vai ter de usar o bom senso..nem todos vão rodar bem no linux...outros sim...já que temos o steam agora....sem falar do wine
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  entao..instale dualboot..quando vc tiver seguro de que quer continuar no sistema, vc larga windows de vez....um passo de cada vez
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  o pessoal aqui vai te ajudar a se adaptar com o sistema....te mostrar como funciona, te recomendar coisas para ler etc...no fim vc quem escolhe
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  por enquanto, poe o cd do ubuntu ai...e segue as instruções de instalaçao q vc terá exito em instala-lo em dual boot...a instalação dele é muito mais fácil do que a do windows
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Sim sim, tá ok. Em recomendação, eu deixo quanto pro linux ubuntu na partição?
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Aqui eu tenho, 500gb de HD. Uma memoria de 2gb / Core I3 HD grapichs.
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  se vc seguir a instalação padrão, ele divide seu hd automaticamente no dualboot
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  n se preocupe com partições agora...siga apenas o padrão
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Sim sim, vou fazer isso então. Vou tentar fazer agora, muito obrigado.
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Em questão de programinhas, eu instalo os essenciais né? Os que funciona em windows, roda em linux? Por exemplo: Eu gosto muito de ver filmes, só que tenho problemas de codecs sempre entende?
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  o ubuntu instala todos os essenciais pra vc
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  ele instala o openoffice, os codecs, editores etc autoamtico
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  oq vc necessitar depois é um acrescimento menor
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Sim sim, tanto pra escutar música também? Só pra saber.
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  linux funciona de outra maneira....entao primeiro instale..depois veja o resto
<vmsmarcelino> Sim ok.
<vmsmarcelino> Vou instalar ele e os drivers, flash e tudo mais, ai eu entro aqui ok? Pra falar contigo certo? Muito obrigado pela grande explicação viu, agradeço de coração...
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Muito obrigado.
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Volto logo.
<cfdisk> heey gaalera.
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Olá meu amigo, vou instalar definitivamente o Linux Ubuntu amanha, já aprendi mais ou menos. Linux tem que ter paciencia e calma, e sair mechendo né, mais é muito legal...
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Gostei muito do ubuntu, parece ser uma distro como falam, muito boa né.
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  depende
<rcbdesigner> boa noite... boa noitê... boa noitchê
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  depende do usuário
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  eu particularmente por exemplo, não gosto. Mas recomendo-o para usuários em trasição como te falei mais cedo
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Sim sim. Além do Ubuntu, qual melhor também pra usuários finais?
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  só recomendo ele
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  para quem ta fazendo a transição, n conseguirá nenhum melhor suporte q n seja no ubuntu....é a minha opinião
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  depois  q já está familiarizado, isso pode mudar...ou não
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Sim sim. O Linux é interessante tbm, por ele não prescisar de usar ou utilizar Anti-Virus né..
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino, questão de filosofia ....não precisar de anti virus envolve bastante coisa
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  não faz muito sentido vc criar virus para sistemas abertos....pq sistemas fechados com binários fechados, não costumam rodar bem no Linux. ALém disso, qualquer tipo de software que comprometa o sistema, precisa da permissão do usuario root
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Sim sim. Mais comparando com Windows, Linux é bem melhor
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino, oq o torna mais seguro...sem falar que os hackers em geral, costumam usar linux...entao pq atacariam a sí mesmos?
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino, isso tbm depende de quem usa.....
<vmsmarcelino> Sim sim...
<vmsmarcelino> Tu usa windows ou linux mesmo?
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Tu usa windows ou linux mesmo?
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  linux
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Hum, consegue usar ele sem problemas ou tem dificuldades?
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino, dificuldades vc encontrará em qualquer sistema...n existe sistema perfeito
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  mas se escolhi linux, logo, prefiro ele
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Sim sim.. o ubuntu tem muitos efeitos né?
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino, efeitos? doq estás falando exatamente?
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Sabe aqueles efeitos de janelas. Ex: fogo, pingos d'gua etc... bem legal aqui, pena que prescisa de placa de video né...
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  o win7 tem tudo isso tbm
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Tem? como ativar?
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino, mas nunca me importei com essas "firulas". Prefiro aprender os comandos internos q facilitam realmente sua vida..que tem real relevancia
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Nunca soube que tinhas esses efeitos pro win7 nossa.
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Sim sim
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Tu entende de android, smartphones?
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Tem conhecimento? se sim, poderia me tirar uma duvida?
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vEckvr8S5A
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  veja vc mesmo os efeitos
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  depende,se vc n expor sua dúvida, nunca poderei tira-la
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Então, quero obter um aparelho android, smartphone, este daqui: http://www.sonymobile.com/br/products/phones/xperia-mini-pro/ queria saber a respeito do hardware dele, e mais alguns detalhes antes de comprar, saber se seria uma boa escolha em relação ao custo e beneficio tbm..
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  compra algum da série galaxy samsung q no mercado livre com vendedores confiaveis...q vc pode averiguar pela quantidade de aparelhos vendidos.....e pagar via pagseguro...q o dinheiro só entra na conta do vendedor se o aparelho chegar em sua mao...caso contrario, vc tem o dinheiro de volta
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Gostei muito, de verdade, achei um bom aparelho, e dá Sony, marca japonesa, muito boa né...
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  leia oq acabei de falar
<vitorlobo> *escrever
<vmsmarcelino> Ok
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: ok
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: O porque escolher da série galaxy samsung?
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  pq é a serie que compro, q meus irmaos compram, minha família e q estamos felizes com esse
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino, e a serie mais vendida no brasil tbm
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Ok ok, muito obrigado viu, eu agradeço
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  de nada chucrute301
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Ja volto ja.
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-02
<netlinux> hello
<netlinux> ola
<netlinux> alguem pode me ajudar!
<xGrind> netlinux, fala
<netlinux> vou ser direto, tenho o 12.10 instalado mas toda vez que inicio ele fica auto reiniciando e entra na tela de kernel para restaurar dai faço o serviço mas não  adianta
<netlinux> "modo de restauranção"
<vitorlobo> netlinux,  digita sudo su entra como root, e digita gdm
<vitorlobo> e ver oq acontece
<netlinux> vou ver amigo! - não esta intalado o programa
<xGrind> netlinux, digita lightdm em vez de gdm
<netlinux> ok
<netlinux> apareceu isso aqui "Failed to use bus name org.freedesktop.DisplayManager, do you have appropriate permissions?"
<vitorlobo> netlinux,  deixa eu entender
<vitorlobo> netlinux,  vc nao instalou o linux ainda? ta dando erro pelo livecd?
<vitorlobo> netlinux, pq se vc tem o ubuntu 12.10 instalado, logo o gdm tá instalado
<xGrind> vitorlobo, agora usa lighdm, mas mesmo assim. prossiga ;D
<netlinux> sim eu tenho ele instalado mas não tava instalado - apos isso instalado esta em um modo de leitura
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  é lighdm ? bem q achei diferente
<netlinux> eu digitou no terminal gdm
<xGrind> netlinux, ta instalado ou nao?
<xGrind> o.O
<vitorlobo> entendi nada tbm
<netlinux> mas com o lighdm não funcionou por isso mandei aquela mensagem
<vitorlobo> ele diz q tava isntalado mas n ta instalado
<vitorlobo> oxe
<vitorlobo> netlinux,  digita ai.... ping -c www.google.com
<vitorlobo> ops
<vitorlobo> netlinux,  digita ai.... ping -c 3 www.google.com
<vitorlobo> netlinux,  isso é pra verificar se tem conecxão via terminal
<netlinux> quando executei gdm o sistema diz que não tava instalado
<vitorlobo> netlinux,  prossiga
<netlinux> veio essa mensagem "ping: bad number of packets to transmit."
<netlinux> fiquei sem intendet
<vitorlobo> netlinux,  tenta digitar assim
<vitorlobo> netlinux,  dhcpcd eth0
<vitorlobo> netlinux,  depois da ping de novo e retorna
<netlinux> olha so meu sistema pediu para instalar o pacote dhcpcd ou o dhcpdc5
<netlinux> apos a instação pediu para reiniciar
<vitorlobo> netlinux, entao faz
<netlinux> entrarei depois para dizer o que aconteceu ,
<netlinux> entrarei com o mesmo nick agradeço pela contribuição
<netlinux> volto já!
<netlinux> exit
<netlinux> ola voltei
<vitorlobo> netlinux,  dhcpcd eth0
<netlinux> sim retornou uma mensagem
<netlinux> quando dei um ping
<vitorlobo> netlinux,  pingou?
<netlinux> sim
<vitorlobo> netlinux, digita lighdm
<vitorlobo> netlinux, se n der digita lightdm
<vitorlobo> axoq é com t no fim
<netlinux> dando errado
<vitorlobo> netlinux,  testou dos 2 modos?
<netlinux> sim
<netlinux> e nada
<vitorlobo> netlinux, sudo apt-get purge lightdm
<vitorlobo> netlinux,  depois sudo apt-get install lightdm
<netlinux> apos usar o comando lightdm retornou essa mensage "Failed to use bus name org.freedesktop.DisplayManager, do you have appropriate permissions?"
<netlinux> mas o pacote esta instaldo e atualizado
<vitorlobo> netlinux,  ele ta perguntando se vc tem permissao pra acessa-lo
<vitorlobo> netlinux,  digita sudo su e depois da enter
<vitorlobo> netlinux, depois digita a senha do seu root
<vitorlobo> netlinux,  depois aciona o lightdm
<netlinux> sim, mas eu estou como root
<vitorlobo> netlinux,  digita startx
<netlinux> fiz
<netlinux> a tela eta
<netlinux> meio que piscando
<vitorlobo> netlinux,  n entrou no x?
<vitorlobo> ou ta ai nesse pisca pisca de vaca quando mija?
<netlinux> sim
<netlinux> kk
<vitorlobo> netlinux,  sim oq?
<vitorlobo> entrou, n entrou?
<netlinux> esta piscando mas não saiu da tela esta piscando
<hggdh> vitorlobo: é mais fácil usar 'sudo -i' que 'sudo su'. 'sudo -i' abre um prompt interactivo do root
<netlinux> mas preciso da um crtl + c para sair dessa tela
<vitorlobo> netlinux,  o ubuntu ja iniciou alguma vez instalado? ou de primeira ele deu esse bug ai?
<netlinux> depois de instalado eu atualizei para kernel 3.0.20 e deopis ficou nesse problema
<vitorlobo> netlinux, testa ae
<vitorlobo> netlinux,  sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://packages.mate-desktop.org/repo/ubuntu precise main"
<vitorlobo> netlinux,  depois sudo apt-get update
<vitorlobo> netlinux,  vai dar um erro de chave normal..depois tu poe
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-get install mate-archive-keyring
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-get install mate-core mate-desktop-environment
<vitorlobo> netlinux, depois sudo apt-get install gdm
<vitorlobo> netlinux, depois de tudo isso me retorna
<netlinux> so um instante até eu fazer esse comando ai
<netlinux>  vitorlobo, :( os pacotes core mate  archive-keyring e o environment não foram instaldo - não foi possivel ser instalado, mas o pacote gdm esta normal
<vitorlobo> netlinux,  entao acessa o gdm ai
<vitorlobo> netlinux,  digita gdm
<netlinux> poxa entrei mas esta tipo a luz do teclado desligou, esta aparecendo um segundo mouse em tela tipo em modo de instação do ubuntu
<netlinux> aqui a mensagem ":~# gdm gdm[11128]: WARNING: GdmDisplay: display lasted 0,039155 seconds"
<vitorlobo> netlinux, se n incia nem o X ai
<vitorlobo> netlinux, penso q seu driver de video ta bugando tudo
<netlinux> sim é uma vesa que esta instaldo o drive
<vitorlobo> netlinux, pc antigo?
<netlinux> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1)
<netlinux> minha placa é uma giga dual core
<vitorlobo> é...antigo
<vitorlobo> netlinux, tenta ao invés de ubuntu o xubuntu ou lubuntu
<vitorlobo> é melhor
<vitorlobo> pra seu pc
<netlinux> pois é amigo, mas o ubuntu é mais atual né, sera que posso atualizar o drive de video dele
<vitorlobo> netlinux, é possivel q o unity n rode bem na sua placa de video
<vitorlobo> netlinux, entao por isso recomendo versoes com interface grafica mais leves
<vitorlobo> netlinux, ja q n tem mais unity 2d ou pode sei la...por o gnome3x se fizer questao
<netlinux> bom sera que na remoção sera normal
<netlinux> ou dara conflito
<netlinux> pois ele instalou automatico o drive de vdeo né
<vitorlobo> netlinux, se eu souber, certeza q ganharei na mega-sena
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> n tem como adivinhar
<netlinux> kkkk
<vitorlobo> netlinux, nao
<vitorlobo> netlinux, o firmware da nvidia instala depois
<vitorlobo> netlinux, manualmente
<netlinux> uma historia, fiz isso no mandriva e caiu todo meu sistema kk
<LuizCarlos> Olá, alguém poderia me ajudar?
<xGrind> LuizCarlos, falae
<LuizCarlos> Alguém?
<LuizCarlos> e ae, cara
<LuizCarlos> po, eu tentei instalar o Ubuntu e acabou dando ruim no meu Win7
<LuizCarlos> e o pior é que o Ubunto não ta iniciando
<LuizCarlos> só vai pelo pen drive
<LuizCarlos> sabe como me ajudar?
<netlinux> vitorlobo
<netlinux> obrigado pela ajuda
<rogerio> boa noite alguém pode me ajudar a instalar o "cairo composite manager " no lubuntu 12.10
<brandomota> feliz ano-novo a todos
<dsergiomr> Quando vai ser lançado o MyUnity para Ubuntu 12.10 ?
<brandomota> acho que mmes q vem mano,não lembro onde li sobre isso
<brandomota> alguém aí já usou o firefox os no ubuntu?
<brandomota> tenho q ir
 * rootpt off
<pauloolhos> oi
<sagat> eu fui fazer o download de uma iso do ubuntu 12.04 ele esta cobrando ?
<nntp> feliz 2013 a todos
<Dane> sagat: é apenas uma tela onde você tem a opção de realizar uma doação para determinado projeto,
<Dane> sagat: você pode preencher tudo com 0 e não doar nada e realizar o download :)
<xubuntu117> preciso de uma ajudnha
<xubuntu117> aqui
<xubuntu117> oi
<dibianco> ola gente esta é a primeira vez que entro no chat e estou precisando de  uma ajuda se for possível alguém me ajudar agradeço antecipadamente
<dibianco> o meu problema é com o BitTorrent Transmission
<dibianco> alguém pode ajudar?
<xGrind> dibianco, q problema?
<dibianco> obg, é que não estou conseguindo abrir a porta do router já tentei várias vezes acessar o router, consegui configurar as portas mas quando o Transmission procura está sempre fechada
<an0n> dibianco: qual router?
<dibianco> Linkys E1200
<an0n> Utiliza upnp?
<dibianco> sim
<vitorlobo> dibianco, sudo apt-get install vuze
<vitorlobo> e seja feliz
<vitorlobo> transmission vive dando pau msmo
<vitorlobo> presta nao
<an0n> Transmission é um bom software bittorrent
<an0n> O que está acontecendo?
<vitorlobo> não pra mim
<xGrind> dibianco, usa o Deluge
<dibianco> an0n a porta do bittorrent está fechada, já segui as instruções do help mas não consegui fazer q a porta seja aberta sempre tá fechada
<dibianco> já acessei o router configurei as portas e nada
<vitorlobo> bom
<dibianco> xGrind obg em todo caso vou ver e se não der mudo pra outro
<vitorlobo> ja apontei a soluçãp
<vitorlobo> se quer bater em ponta de faca
<vitorlobo> boa sorte
<xGrind> dibianco, fmz chucrute301
 * vitorlobo rindo
<dibianco> vitor lobo obg vale a rspopsta q dei pro xGrind
<dibianco> vitor lobo (resposta)
<xGrind> vitorlobo, oq vc acha que é essa surpresa da Canonical?
<vitorlobo> dibianco,  de nada chucrute301
<vitorlobo> xGrind, alguma abominação com certeza
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> eu acho que tem alguma coisa a ver com celular
<vitorlobo> xGrind, seja oq for
<vitorlobo> n vou usar mermo
<xGrind> vitorlobo, acho que daqui a pouco o chucrute301 entra com outro nick perguntando sobre isso
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  que duvida...........ele tem alguma doença grave so pode
<vitorlobo> mongolize
<vitorlobo> doente mental
<vitorlobo> *mongolice
<adiaswin> amigos alquem esta tendo o mesmo problema que o meu
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, estamos
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, so n sabemos qual teu problema
<vitorlobo> rs
<adiaswin> estou a usar o Empathy e algumas acentuaçoes nao chegam
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  só dentro do empathy ou no geral? ja testou abrir algum editor de texto e testar?
<adiaswin> so no empathy
<adiaswin> o titulo colega estar a chegar assim aki
<adiaswin> Tópico: || Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal saiu!! www.ubuntu.com/download || www.ubuntu-br.org || Baixem torrents! || Canal t?cnico do Ubuntu em Portugu?s do Brasil || Regras do IRC:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/sa?das de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo ||
<xGrind> adiaswin, sudo apt-get install xchat
<vitorlobo> quem aguenta isso
<vitorlobo> de 6 em 6 meses
<vitorlobo> baixar 600,700 mb
<vitorlobo> o ubuntu deveria adotar a política do mint debian
<vitorlobo> rolling release
<vitorlobo> parar com essa putaria
<adiaswin> verdade voltei pro 12.04 por que nao aquentei
<xGrind> o problema não é baixar, e sim os bugs. como que não consegue encontrar bugs que estão na cara? como alacarte por ex que não abre no 12.10
<adiaswin> ou o compiz que esta incrivelmente instavel no 12.10
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  o problema....é q se vc atualiza do 12.04 pro 12.10 ...com oq vc ja instalou no sistema, é muito provavel q aja quebra de pacote com o upgrade
<vitorlobo> xGrind, e fica nesse ciclo escroto de problemas
<vitorlobo> eu n aguento n
<vitorlobo> vc tem q baixar sempre a ultima versão
<vitorlobo> pra estar funcionando bem
<adiaswin> que nada vitorlobo o 12.10 ja esta bem ruim na minha opiniao
<adiaswin> sinceramente eu voltei por causa do compiz que esta um verdadeiro lixo
<adiaswin> de tao instavel
<vitorlobo> nem essa bosta eu uso
<vitorlobo> rs
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, olha a boca
<Ursinha> sem palavrão aqui, por favor
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  =X
<adiaswin> o 13.04 se for instavel que nem o 12.10 saio do ubuntu e vou pro arch e fico la
<adiaswin> e bom que eu aprendo um pouco mais
<Ursinha> o 12.10 tá bem estável aqui no meu note...
<adiaswin> serio isto
<adiaswin> o 12.10 nao ficou bom aqui nao na verdade eu nem entendi o por que pois meu note e todo intel
<Ursinha> eu ligo meu note em dock, monitor externo, pinto e bordo e tá funcionando normal...
<Ursinha> adiaswin, o que vc quer dizer com não ter ficado bom?
<adiaswin> ficou muito instavel com as ultimas atualizaçoes e se comparado com o 12.04 tava se arrastando
<Ursinha> adiaswin, instável como?
<adiaswin> estava muito lento lerdo e as vezes o x nao subia
<vitorlobo> verdade
<vitorlobo> tenho visto mta reclamação disso
<vitorlobo> do x n ativar corretamente
<vitorlobo> no 12.10
<vitorlobo> toda hora aparece um usuario aqui com essa conversa
<vitorlobo> q n ta bootando o x
<vitorlobo> mas pode ser placa de video mesmo sei la
<adiaswin> mas o estranho e que o video e um intel hd 3000
<vitorlobo> pelo menos dos casos q vi..usam nvidia mais antigo
<adiaswin> mas o negocio todo e o sistema ta instavel nao da nem pra ver um filme voltei pro 12.04 e esta bem melhor
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  se quer stable..pq n vai pro debian stable?
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  desse jeito tu vai ser se prender a versões LTS e ficar nessa mudança triste a vida toda
<adiaswin> o meu note e moderno ai o debian nao fica legal
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  tudo depende de como vc customiza ele
<vitorlobo> o debian fica moderno se vc deixa-lo moderno
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, exemplo, usando o gnome-shell
<adiaswin> como assim
<vitorlobo> fica no mesmo visual unity quase
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  no linux vc tem a liberdade de fazer oq bem entender.....o ubuntu é fork (clone) do debian
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, se ta feio, vc deixa bonito, se ta pesado, vc deixa leve
<adiaswin> lol essa nao sabia
<vitorlobo> é o usuário quem deixa o sistema como quer deixar
<adiaswin> mas o negocio comigo e faze-lo reconhecer o hardware do meu note
<vitorlobo> oq n falta são suportes na net
<adiaswin> como o kernel dele e meio antigo eu teria que compilar
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  no ubuntu por exemplo
<adiaswin> mas eu ainda nao aprendi
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  o xubuntu, o kubuntu, o lubuntu são tudo ubuntu com outras interfaces graficas
<vitorlobo> xbuntu = xfce
<vitorlobo> lubuntu = lxde
<vitorlobo> kubuntu = kde
<vitorlobo> e o ubuntu propriamente = unity
<adiaswin> eu sei dessa parte
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, por exemplo, tem como customizar o ubuntu e deixar ele tão rapido...de modo q inicie o sistema em pouco menos de 5 segundos
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, vc ainda usa o linux bem superficialmente....comece a estudar shell script , buscar saber sobre como compilar seu kernel, as vantagens disso etc
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/porque-compilar-o-kernel.html
<adiaswin> irei pesquisar
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, ja viu .. http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/secure-boot-mera-especulacao-ou-nao.html
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, ja tão vendendo essa )#@(#caria ai
<redhandbr> hi guys
<adiaswin> vitorlobo nem fale um colega meu comprou este lixo
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, eu fico sem saber oq pensar da microsoft
<vitorlobo> ja odiava a apple por causa disso
<vitorlobo> agora a microsoft resolve apunhalar de vez
<adiaswin> o ne vei o steve balmer acha que o linux e um cancer
<adiaswin> na certa ele acha que isto vai proteger a ms
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, hipocrisia
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, os servidores da microsoft são linux
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  e eles patrocinam fortemente o suse da novell
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, sem falar do apoio ao opensusse
<vitorlobo> *opensuse
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  um dos maiores contribuidores linux hoje, é a microsoft...ironicamente ou n
<vitorlobo> rs
<adiaswin> o eles pratocinam o linux e querem acabar com o mesmo
<sistematico> hahahhahahaa
<adiaswin> mas que p***** e essa
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  nem digo acabar....pq eles copiam muito da tecnologia linux....nao tem como vc competir com software-livre uma vez q vc ta batendo de frente com comunidades de programadores e contribuidores do mundo todo
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  eles tentam restringir o acesso a usuários finais...aqueles q compram um computador e querem tudo funcionando ...independente do sistema, da filosofia, ideologia, eles querem barrar o acesso linux aos zumbis que a umbrella corporation transformou rs
<adiaswin> pois e
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  entao...é aquela coisa, já que não podemos acabar com eles, nos aliamos a eles
<adiaswin> nao devia ter uma aliança com a ms
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  mas cancer foi uma palavra bem sarcastica pq veja bem
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  oq o cancer faz? se espalha
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  tem cura para o cancer?
<vitorlobo> nao
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  oq ele disse em outras palavras foi,  FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU  tamos #udidos..... uma hora vao ter q abandonar o barco
<vitorlobo> rs
<adiaswin> verdade a ms ja ta ruindo
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  a passos bem lentos
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  ainda somos 1% de usuários no mundo
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  vc usa linux mas todos seus vizinhos windows basicamente
<adiaswin> mas começa assim colega
<adiaswin> depois eles veram as vantagens de usar o linux
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, se fossemos menos preconceituosos, seria tdo mais fácil
<vitorlobo> é dificil vc adaptar outro sistema a uma pessoa que cresce condicionada a outro
<vitorlobo> uma criança q cresce aprendendo informática no windows
<vitorlobo> dificilmente vai abrir a mente e experimentar o linux
<vitorlobo> ele vai dá ouvidos a um coleguinha q tentou usar linux e disse q é muito complicado
<vitorlobo> é assim q infelizmente as coisas funcionam
<vitorlobo> por outro lado, com quem experimenta e gosta, e fala bem, pode gerar uma consequencia boa tbm ainda q menoria
<adiaswin> cara um dia muda sempre e assim
<adiaswin> as pessoas usam o linux no dia a dia sem notar
<adiaswin> o android por ezemplo
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  outro problema...são os contratos formados de empresas grandes com a microsoft
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  anualmente compram remessas e remessas de licensas....sem falar dos revendedores de notebooks, e pcs
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, os consumidores ja compram seus aparelhos com windows..sem alternativa nenhuma de escolherem o sistema q querem.....isso pq ja vem imbutido o valor do sistema acoplado ao aparelho
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, oq quer dizer q.....preferem o sistema q pode-se lucrar em cima...sendo linux, n pode-se cobrar pelo sistema= preju pra eles
<redhandbr> Trabalho com TI. 5 das 30 máquinas aqui da empresa, fora o servidor, rodam Ubuntu. Os usuários estão super satisfeitos, longe de vírus e outas ameaças. Nossas soluções rodam nativamente, outras, via wine.
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  trabalhar com windows, envolve muita grana......
<adiaswin> verdade
<vitorlobo> redhandbr, ainda bem q ta acontecendo isso ainda q seja em menoria rs
<vitorlobo> das empresas
<adiaswin> se a canonical jogar o ubuntu nos smartphones e tvs
<cama`de`gato> ola
<xGrind> cama`de`gato, ola chucrute301
<redhandbr> Com a tendência dos serviços ficarem nas nuvens, a adoção do Ubuntu se torna mais fácil. Logo que o acesso às informações se tornaram universais.
<adiaswin> todos iram usa-lo sem saber e quando saber teremos uma onda de preconceito
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  auhahuahuauhhuhuuhhuahua
<redhandbr> Somente sistemas específicos dependem ainda do Windows. Os nossos mesmos rodam em wine numa boa.
<vitorlobo> redhandbr, é aquela coisa..mta gente se sente em casa com windows...até descobrir que nunca teve nenhuma autonomia sobre ele
<vitorlobo> redhandbr, com o linux quando vc passa a ter menos de 50% de autonomia sobre ele, sua mente abre de uma maneira estupida
<vitorlobo> e começa a refletir sobre o pq q vc resistia tanto em mudar
<vitorlobo> rs
<redhandbr> Bom, nós gostamos de autonomia, escolhas, às vezes, pro usuário comum, escolha é ruim, aí que sistemas engessados como MacOS X se dão muito bem. Ubuntu é híbrido, é engessado em termos de ambiente gráfico (Ubuntu Tweak e outros nos salvam), porém, é poderosíssimo no shell.
<redhandbr> nossa, repeti vários termos, perdão, estou sem dormir :(
<adiaswin> pera ai vou pro xchat
<vitorlobo> redhandbr,  sim.... o bom é q o sistema engessado para usuário final, de um jeito ou de outro, faz com q ele experimente o terminal nem q seja para resolver um problema bobo.....é tendencioso vc aprender mais
<vitorlobo> redhandbr, no mac, apesar de ter o mesmo sistema shell, muita gente nunca o abriu para nada rs
<redhandbr> Aqui na empresa, os usuários se dão muito bem com a interface gráfica Unity. Quando precisam de ajuda, eu entro nas máquinas via ssh. Isso sim é poder!
<redhandbr> E sem incomodar o usuário.
<redhandbr> Esse poder que eu curto no linux.
<vitorlobo> redhandbr, quem foi o cabeça que....estimulou a substituição de sistema operacional ?
<redhandbr> Eu :)
<redhandbr> Servidor aqui dava pauleira toda semana e todo dia usuário me enchendo o saco com problemas no SO causados por vírus em email, links maliciosos...
<redhandbr> Ao menos esses que miguei, não deram mais dores de cabeça.
<xGrind> redhandbr, o servidor roda o q?
<redhandbr> A não ser quando saiu uma versão bugada do wine no ppa e eu estava de folga, aí sim foi um inferno, hehehe.
<redhandbr> xGrind, samba com níveis de acesso por usuário, virtualização de 2 aplicações, apache tomcat para aplicações internas, postgres, firebird, mysql, lamp.
<redhandbr> Além de nosso wiki e nosso sistema de controle de bugs.
<vitorlobo> redhandbr,  meus parabéns entao
<vitorlobo> rs
<redhandbr> E faz o build das versões de nossos sistemas.
<redhandbr> diariamente.
<redhandbr> parece simples, mas com windows server era um inferno.
<adiaswin> redhandbr: claro que era um inferno era o windows rsrsrsrsrs
<redhandbr> poisé, poisé, rs.
<redhandbr> estou querendo implementar um anti vírus nele. dei uma olhada e vi que tem o avg free pra linux,
<redhandbr> ele roda como serviço e tem como determinar os diretório que sofrerão escaneamento.
<adiaswin> mas cara virus no linux e praticamente a coisa mais rara do mundo
<redhandbr> no caso, somente os arquivos acessados pelas máquinas windows, que de vez enquando, infestam o servidor de merda de vírus.
<redhandbr> o problema não é o servidor adiaswin, o problema são os arquivos armazenados la e acessados pelas máquinas windows.
<adiaswin> ah sim ai e uma boa ideia
<redhandbr> Tadinho do ubuntu, não tem noção dos besouros armazenados em suas entranhas =(
<redhandbr> Não sei se AVG teria sua eficácia também, já que no windows, não presta, rs.
<hggdh> vitorlobo: por favor, sem palavrões
<vitorlobo> hggdh, delay hein
<vitorlobo> ja faz tempo
<vitorlobo> rs
<adiaswin> mas os besouros nao afetam o ubuntu
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  ursinha ja repreendeu-me
<vitorlobo> rs
<hggdh> vitorlobo: delay, mas o log está aqui :-)
<felipealmeida> buenas tardes
<vitorlobo> hggdh, -.- n leu ursinha entao
<vitorlobo> rs
<adiaswin> lol
<hggdh> vitorlobo: não cheguei lá ainda...
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  auhauhahuahuahahuahua
<xGrind> hi hitler
<hggdh> vitorlobo: e, para registro, estamos a prepararmos para rolling releases
<redhandbr> xGrind, hi não, hail.
<xGrind> hggdh, rolling release doq? ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  assim espero vao dar um salto e tanto
<hggdh> xGrind: sim
<hggdh> o primeiro passo é com o kernel -- estamos testando, no Precise, os kernels do Quantal & Raring
<hggdh> e não é 'hail', mas sim 'heil'
<hggdh> (pronuncia-se 'hail'
<adiaswin> o kernel do quantal no precisse nao me soa uma boa ideia
<alvaro_> mudança de kernel, me interessei
<redhandbr> eu uso o kernel do quantal no 12.04
<redhandbr> obrigado pela correção, hggdh.
<hggdh> adiaswin: aparentemente funciona. Tenho testado ambos Quantal e Raring. É claro, ainda é *teste*.
<adiaswin> redhandbr: esta estavel ai o meu adptador wiless funciona melhor no 12.10
<redhandbr> Nem fale, tenho um Atheros, utiliza o módulo ath9k. O sinal do wifi é uma droga e eu já desisti de googlar.
<xGrind> não existe um ppa pra kernel estavel?
<redhandbr> xGrind, também já procurei, não achei.
<xGrind> por ex, vc quer por um kernel mais recente e tem que ficar instalado um .deb toda vez
<adiaswin> hggdh: se estiver estavel me fale que eu entro
<xGrind> hggdh, para de encher meu saco no pvt cara. quer dar recado, da o recado aki no canal pô. -.-'
<hggdh> adiaswin: com Grub2, Precise, and um pequeno ajuste podes escolher o kernel desesado
<hggdh> xGrind: considere-se avisado
<xGrind> hggdh, isso é uma ameaça? ¬¬
<adiaswin> ih vai dar merda
<hggdh> xGrind: não, um aviso. Eu não ameaço
<xGrind> na moral mesmo. nunca te vi aki no canal, e voce foi o unico que veio encher o saco no pvt.
<hggdh> adiaswin: sem palavrões, por favor
<adiaswin> opa foi mal escapou
<redhandbr> Alguém com wifi Atheros?
<redhandbr> Especificamente AR9485
<adiaswin> eu nao ralink rt 5390
<redhandbr> Eu queria encontrar módulo de wifi pra notebook da Broadcom.
<redhandbr> É a única que funciona decentemente no linux.
<redhandbr> Realtek é uma dr***.
<redhandbr> Acho que ralink é instável, se o sinal do wifi não for muito forte, já tive dongle usb wifi dessa fabricante.
<adiaswin> nem tanto meu realtek funciona legal no linux e melhor que um sis da vida
<redhandbr> adiaswin, meu antigo note com realtek, só se eu forçasse a rede em 1M (de 54M) é que a navegação ficava estávle.
<redhandbr> estável*
<hggdh> adiaswin: ainda não é estavel. Uma mudança completa de kernel também pede atualização de X, e outros pacotes. Se não me engano, já temos o X em tests também. Há riscos, é claro.
<xGrind> ja viram aquela gambiarra de por uma lata de refrigerante cortada ao meio, em volta do roteador pra aumentar o sinal? :D
<redhandbr> xGrind, sim, rs.
<xGrind> redhandbr, sera que da certo? :D
<xGrind> to pensando em fazer isso
<adiaswin> eu nem testaria
<adiaswin> vai saber
<redhandbr> Bom, refrigerante a gente toma N por dia. Contribua para a sustentabilidade do planeta e poupe uma latinha das latas de lixo, faça o teste.
<sistematico> Eu só tomo Tereré.
<sistematico> Logo, não poluo.
<redhandbr> Mas deve ficar uma lindeza, um roteador, em cima de uma estante, dentro de uma lata de refrigerante. Fantástico.
<xGrind> sistematico, que * é isso? kk
<xGrind> redhandbr, fica no meu quarto mesmo. ninguem ve xD
<xGrind> adiaswin, não vai estragar. não custa tentar ne
<redhandbr> Minha esposa cortaria meu pescoço com a lata, caso eu fizesse esse tipo de gambiarra na sala.
<xGrind> kk
<adiaswin> depedendo do modem estraga sim se um modem for um lixo da vida
<xGrind> se meu pai ver, também vai falar pra caramba. mas nao custa tentar
<xGrind> sistematico, oq é Tereré?
<redhandbr> Aliás, estou querendo comprar um router ASUS, pra meter o firmware Linux DD-WRT, instalar o Transmission + um HD externo nele
<redhandbr> E baixar torrents pro resto de minha vida.
<Ursinha> xGrind, é chimarrão frio :P
<xGrind> Ursinha, credo. na casa da minha vó tem uma cuia de chimarrão. mas só cheiro já da ânsia kk
<Ursinha> é que terere é tipo isso mas frio
<Ursinha> eles tomam lá no mato grosso, tomar quente ia matar o povo, hahahaha
<Ursinha> pelo menos foi o que os gauchos me explicaram
<sistematico> do Sul.
<Ursinha> do sul :)
<adiaswin> eu iria pra la mas uma infecçao intestinal destruio meus planos
<adiaswin> )-:
<sistematico> Ursinha: Mato Grosso do Sul.
<Ursinha> sistematico, eu entendi, só repeti o que vc disse :)
<sistematico> Ursinha: Jamais confunda, é motivo de morte por aqui.
<Ursinha> sistematico, vou lembrar disso :)
<redhandbr> hahaha
<adiaswin> e bom
<Ursinha> eu pensei mas não falei
<sistematico> Ursinha: Aqui é meio velho Oeste, sabe?
<Ursinha> vou ter em mente que é bom falar :P
<adiaswin> mesmo precisamos de admin aqui
<sistematico> Andamos armados na rua e tal..
<adiaswin> serio
<redhandbr> Uma vez tentei tomar chimarrão, quase morri desidratado de tanto suar. Vou me lembrar de tomar terere.
<Ursinha> adiaswin, o que acontece?
<adiaswin> an nao entendi a pengunta
<sistematico> hahahahaha
<sistematico> Pinga demais.
<Ursinha> adiaswin, vc tá falando que precisa de admin aqui, aqui onde :)
<adiaswin> ah ta no canal
<Ursinha> adiaswin, e pq vc diz isso?
<adiaswin> se perder um adm vira paderna
<adiaswin> nao entendeu a piada
<Ursinha> não...
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahaha
<Ursinha> alguém entendeu?...
<sistematico> Dislexia Ursinha.
<sistematico> uhuhuh
<sistematico> Fui, valeu..
<adiaswin> ah que pena pra mim foi engraçado mas como meu senço de humor e alto
<adiaswin> deixa pra la
<virtu> o que a ubuntu vai lancar hoje??
<virtu> o ubuntu
<hggdh> virtu: em 47 minutos vamos descobrir...
<virtu> daqui a 48 minutos pra ser mais exato
<virtu> pois é
<virtu> eu ja uso um sistema de touch it com ubuntu
<himura> Boa tarde a todos.
<himura> Estava precisando de uma ajuda. Estou criando uma distribuição ubuntu baseada na versão 12.04 e gostaria de bloquear a mudança de papel de parede para usuários não administradores. Alguém com alguma sugestão?
<redhandbr> himura, ve se isso ajuda... só procurar depois como fazer isso menos pro grupo de administradores.
<redhandbr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/34803/how-to-remove-change-desktop-background-from-right-click
<himura> redhandbr, obrigado.
<himura> redhandbr, irei ler aqui
<cama`de`gato> porra
<cama`de`gato> hj fui la na cef
<cama`de`gato> eles tao usando ubuntu
<cama`de`gato> oO
<cama`de`gato> nakele painel aonde fica aparecendo as senhas pra ser chamado no caixa
<cama`de`gato> qando a tia ligou la a tela
<cama`de`gato> tava no grub
<omelete> já peguei uma tela de de senha travado
<omelete> dava pra perceber q tava rodando o X
<vitorlobo> cama`de`gato, diga la chucrute301
<xGrind> cama`de`gato, fala chucrute301. ta no cel ainda?
<Dane> alguém conseguiu ver o que é o lançamento no site do ubuntu?
<virtu> Dane, eu nao
<xGrind> vai ficar o dia inteiro carregando
<Dane> ahuahuha sim
<Dane> acho que o server caiu :)
<vitorlobo> no windows o lançamento
<vitorlobo> foi a tela azul da morte
<vitorlobo> o do ubuntu
<vitorlobo> é o delay tenso da morte
<Dane> uma super tela roxa heahha
<vitorlobo> auhaahuahuhauhauahua
<xGrind> vai abrir o apport no site, pedindo pra voce reportar o bug
<vitorlobo> screen purple of death
<Dane> sim!
<virtu> ubuntu for smartphones
<virtu> engadget
<virtu> =P
<xGrind> omgubuntu caiu kk
<virtu> the verge tb
<Dane> ubuntu phone :)
<xGrind> essa é a novidade? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/ubuntu-product-launch-omg-google-hangout
<xGrind> o.O
<xGrind> um hangout? -.-'
<virtu> nao consegui ver nada ainda
<virtu> apenas uma tela
<xGrind> é o Ubuntu Phone
<virtu> 2014
<virtu> 0o
<xGrind> Ubuntu Dicas ‏@ubuntudicas
<xGrind> Ubuntu Phone OS Unveiled by Canonical
<Dane> que nice
<virtu> mas muito tardio
<virtu> 2014 apenas
<xGrind> ta tendo um hangout com os dev do ubuntu http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/ubuntu-product-launch-omg-google-hangout
<Dane> virtu : só para 2014?
<virtu> é o que diz
<virtu> dane
<xGrind> olhae virtu http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/02/ubuntu-for-smartphones/
<virtu> tava vendo ai xGrind
<hggdh> heh. www.ubuntu.com está, aparentemente, sobrecarregada
<virtu> agora vai ter: Windows Phone, IOs, webOS, Android, Ubuntu, Firefox
<xGrind> não vou comprar mesmo ;/
<xGrind> virtu, ve se abre ae http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone
<virtu> xGrind, abriu
<apecaesar> n estou conseguindo acessar aqui
<apecaesar> mas é o q?
<xGrind> apecaesar, ubuntu phone
<virtu> Ubuntu now fits your phone
<apecaesar> serião? Liberaram?
<apecaesar> isso ai vai fazer um alarde
<xGrind> olhem ae https://www.youtube.com/watch?f&v=cpWHJDLsqTU
<virtu> sei la se vai fazer um alarde
<virtu> Android ja ta ai um bom tempo
<virtu> concorrer com android e IOs
<virtu> acho que nem vai concorrer
<xGrind> nao vai concorrer, pq vai rodar junto com android
<virtu> vai ser um OS apenas para quem quiser
<Denis_> boa tarde, alguem poderia me ajudar com a instalação em netbook?
<virtu> xGrind, sei la como vai ser... acho que a base será android, mas ao inves de ter um Google Play
<virtu> vai ter um Ubuntu Store
<apecaesar> podes crer... o nucleo deve ser android. Se bem que o ubuntu kernel abranje muita coisa
<apecaesar> mas olhando assim parece bastante o firefox OS
<hggdh> o kernel é linux
<virtu> alguem conseguiu ja atualizar o myunity pro 12.10?
<hggdh> virtu: parece-me que o desenvolvimento do myunity parou (último update no bzr foi em Março 2012).
<hggdh> virtu: https://code.launchpad.net/~myunity/myunity/trunk
<adiaswin> ola amigos
<adiaswin> alquem sabe as ferramentas nessesarias para compilar o kernel
<hggdh> perguntas (& eventuais respostas) sobe o UBuntu phone podem saer feitas no canal #ubuntu-discuss
<adiaswin> lol ja abriram um canal do uphone nem foi lançado ainda voces sao ajiantados viu
<hggdh> mas estejam preparados para peneirar as respostas -- um quantidade de besteira está a ser dita por lá
<adiaswin> entao vou pra la
<hggdh> mhall119 sabe o que está a falar, ele é um dos developers do phone
<adiaswin> legal o unico problema e que eu nao sei falar ingles ainda
<hggdh> oh. Lamento. Mas estão a lançar perguntas, e o pessoal no hangout está respondendo (ou mhall119 responde no canal)
<adiaswin> pois e eu estou a fazer um curso de ingles mas ate agora so estou no inicio
<vitorlobo> hi guys
<vitorlobo> me english is....the best
<vitorlobo> *my
<vitorlobo> :P
<hggdh> heh
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  vamo falar so ingreis entao
<vitorlobo> -.- "
<adiaswin> cara ainda to no inicio nem sei inscrever em ingles puro
<hggdh> Não é importante falar-se ingles correcto, o importante é falar o necessário para passar a mensagem
<vitorlobo> poisé
<vitorlobo> se houver comunicalão
<vitorlobo> *comunicação
<vitorlobo> vc me entender
<vitorlobo> eu te entender
<vitorlobo> tamo ae
<vitorlobo> rs
<adiaswin> entao se insiste pora
<adiaswin> manda bala ai
<hggdh> lembrem-se do Millor Fernandes e op livro "The Cow Went to the Swamp"
<vitorlobo> ok ok
<Ursinha> lol
<vitorlobo> I'm not understand other language
<vitorlobo> please...write in english
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, not here :)
<adiaswin> ok men lets go
<vitorlobo> mtfckers
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  aa quale n corta o barato
<vitorlobo> =\
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, vou avisar vc mais meia vez a respeito da sua linguagem :)
 * vitorlobo q q eu falei?
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<adiaswin> meia vez lol
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  n pode ingles?
<Ursinha> se querem fazer coisas não relacionadas, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic :)
<Ursinha> o canal tá lá pra isso
<adiaswin> nem sabia que existia este
<gbs> :-)
<Ursinha> vou ensinar, não é dificil
<Ursinha> ó: /join ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Ursinha> e pronto :)
<adiaswin> entao fui
<hggdh> adiaswin: porque queres compilar o kernel? Não é difícil, mas a chance de tijolar teu computador é grande, se não tens experiencia com kernel, grub, recovery, etc
<adiaswin> quero consertar a wiless ta bem instavel para ultilizar no note
<hggdh> OK
<adiaswin> mas se tijolar o ubuntu a chance de recupera-lo
<xGrind> vitorlobo, não se pode falar de ubuntu phone no canal do ubuntu? vish :#
<Ursinha> xGrind, pode sim, mas não pode falar palavrão e falar de preferencia em ingles
<Ursinha> se não ficou claro pra vc, eu explico :)
<adiaswin> xgrind: iriamos começar a falar em ingles
<vitorlobo> credo foi so uma brincadeira
<vitorlobo> =\
<adiaswin> mas nao pode )-:
<vitorlobo> com o adiaswin
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<Ursinha> pq é tão dificil de entender que vc pode brincar mas tem canais especificos pra isso?
<Ursinha> é muito simples, gente
<Ursinha> se vcs fizessem um décimo disso no #ubuntu vcs já estariam banidos há muito tempo
<Ursinha> sem conversa
<hggdh> adiaswin: sudo apt-get install linux-source; sudo apt-get build-deb linux-source-<versão>  Substitua <versão> pela versão do kernel que desejas
<hggdh> adiaswin: também: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<apecaesar> se possível instale um linux simples numa máquina virtual para empiricar o processo de compilação de kernek
<hggdh> boa idéia
<adiaswin> eu irei faze-lo numa vm precisso do ubuntu funcionando ate eu aprender
<apecaesar> se quiser aprender a usar ubuntu, instala o slackware
<hggdh> adiaswin: é sempre bom termos mais um que gosta de brincar com o kernel. Mas... prepare-se para um pouco de dor e muita leitura & aprendizado
<adiaswin> to de mente aberta pra isso o kernel pode ser modificado avontade nao e
<apecaesar> só pra ficar claro, posso falar de ubuntun phone aqui?
<apecaesar> *ubuntu
<Ursinha> apecaesar, claro que pode, é ubuntu também
<apecaesar> blz
<Ursinha> é tudo a mesma coisa hehe
<adiaswin> desde que tenha ubuntu na frente pode
<Ursinha> a gente recomenda não falar sobre a megasena da virada, ou o jogo do curintia
<Ursinha> mas de ubuntu pode
<Br0keN> já tem onde baixar o ubuntu phone?
<adiaswin> rsrsrsrsrsrs
<adiaswin> nao
<Br0keN> ham
<adiaswin> na verdade diria que e um closed beta
<apecaesar> talvez abram um developer preview por conta dos apps. OS sem apps é só um OS
<adiaswin> talvez
<Ursinha> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<licensed> por acaso o chromium as vezes trava ai com voces quando abre uma aba nova e digita algo?
<adiaswin> nao porque a pergunta
<licensed> porque aqui esta acontecendo isso a algum tempo. e no meu notebook tambem. comentei no trabalho e o kra falou que no pc dele acontecia a mesma coisa
<licensed> nao é toda vez.. do nada as vezes agente abre uma aba, e digita alguma coisa, e trava e nao destrava mais.. so matando o processo
<adiaswin> humm ja tentou o google chrome
<licensed> nao. vou tentar aqui
<licensed> ele disse que era o google chrome la no dele.. eu so uso chromium
<licensed> mas vou fazer o teste
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu on Phones: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone || Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal saiu!! www.ubuntu.com/download || www.ubuntu-br.org || Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do Brasil || Regras do IRC:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo ||
<adiaswin> tenta ai
<licensed> vou desligar aqui pra espetar um hd novo. depois eu volto. valeu ai
<adiaswin> ok
<hggdh> adiaswin: o kernel é GPL2, logo é livre para alterações. Mas isto não significa que seja fácil
<adiaswin> entao vamos pra vm valeu men
<hggdh> adiaswin: e temos o "upstream" kernel -- também chamado de "kernel do Linus" --, e o kernel do Ubuntu (um upstream com patches adicionais, que normalmente chamamos de "sauce")
<adiaswin> humm onde eu baixo ele
<hggdh> normalmente, é menos traumático usarmos os kernel do Ubuntu
<hggdh> (eles tem todos os ajustes para UBuntu).
<hggdh> adiaswin: para um kernel Ubuntu, como mostrei acima -- sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-<versão>
<hggdh> adiaswin: para os upstream, veja em http://kernel.org
<adiaswin> ok vamos ver se eu irei faze-lo certo
<apecaesar> a interface do ubuntu deveria ser escrita em QT... seria bem melhor
<hggdh> Ursinha: só por curiosidade -- e por favor desculpe-me --: o que é "megasena da virada"?
<Ursinha> hggdh, megasena é uma loteria aqui do Brasil, a "da virada" é pq o prêmio não pode acumular na virada do ano, então o valor sai de qualquer forma
<Ursinha> geralmente muita gente aposta, esse ano foram 240 milhões de reais o prêmio
<hggdh> wow
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite gambazada
<Ursinha> boa tarrrrde Matheus_Carvalho :)
<hggdh> a maior que participei por cá foi de ~$500M
<Matheus_Carvalho> feliz ano novo a todos
<Matheus_Carvalho> Ursinha, lol
 * hggdh corta, agora, o off-tópic, estando satisfeita a curiosidade
<Ursinha> :)
 * hggdh nota que já está a misturar ingles e portugues -- acento agudo em off-topic. :-(
<hggdh> é só usar, e vira pizza
<vmsmarcelino> Olá amigos, minha dúvida é a seguinte: Estou prescisando formatar a hd aqui, e colocar o sistema linux ubuntu, colocar em dual boot, só que quando chego na hora da instalação, vou colocar pra instalar em dual boot, o sistema reinicia e depois volta novamente pro Windows, quero saber como fazer a instalação corretamente sem problemas e com segurança.
<vmsmarcelino> Agradeço muito quem puder me ajudar, quero já instalar o sistema hoje mesmo e se possivel agora...
<acris> vmsmarcelino: você configurou o computador para iniciar pelo CD?
<vmsmarcelino> acris: Eu nem prescisei apertar e configurar nada pelo BIOS, ele tá carregando automatico o DVD, mais será que seria bom checar isso?
<acris> deixa eu entender melhor, então, vmsmarcelino
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  chucrute ta usando ubuntu ja?
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  vixi eu falei tdo pra vc ontem
<vitorlobo> =\
<vitorlobo> ta redundante de novo
<acris> :)
<vitorlobo> xGrind, olha o chucrute ae
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuaa
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: É que tá dando erros aqui mesmo.
<acris> que erro?
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  como disse, possivelmente aja pau com tua placa de video, tenta botar o xubuntu
<vitorlobo> acris,  n ta entrando o X dele
<vitorlobo> acris,  n loga o lightdm , nem gdm nem nada
<acris> ah, é, então pode ser problema com a placa mesmo
<vitorlobo> acris,  tu usa ubuntu?
<acris> yep
<vmsmarcelino> acris: Sei lá o que pode ser, ele na hora da instalação, coloco pra colocar por cima do windows7, tudo bem, daí depois ele pede pra tirar o DVD e apertar ENTER, depois o sistema já reinicia com o Windows7 novamente entende? O que pode ser? Será que não tá configurado pra rodar direitinho com o dvd? ele não tá lendo no caso...
<Alexandria_> boa tarde
<xGrind> vitorlobo, saiu kk
<JoaoSantana> boa tarde.
<JoaoSantana> ZandreBran, olá!
<jxajro> alo! saudações a todos!
<JoaoSantana> ola jxajro
<jxajro> Alguém sabe como retiro um programa que instalei pelo terminal via sudo dpkg -i linuxqq_v1.0.2-beta1-version-fixed_i386.deb???
<jxajro> Oi João! Tudo certo aí? :)
<JoaoSantana> jxajro, sudo apt-get remove --purge linuxqq
<jxajro> Ufa...esse QQ tá me dando um baile danado...10 a 1 pra ele!
<JoaoSantana> aperte tab pra completar o nome do pacote
<jxajro> Só isso?! Puuutz...como fui esquecer! :( obrigado! :)
<JoaoSantana> jxajro, podes também retirar pelo Synaptic, tem um filtro próprio para debs instalados manualmente.
<jxajro> Synaptic? Acho que o Ubuntu 11.10 não tem mais.
<JoaoSantana> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<JoaoSantana> nada que um comando não resolva.
<JoaoSantana> é o que eu mais falo pras pessoas.
<jxajro> ah dá pra instalar? Mas a central de programas ubuntu não substitui o synaptic?
<jxajro> Ah sim....nada que um comando não resolva....realmente..kkkkkkk
<JoaoSantana> sim, mas o synaptic é um frontend mais power user do apt.
<JoaoSantana> eu nao uso a central de programas pra nada.
<JoaoSantana> é apt-cache, apt-get, tasksel e aptitude pra tudo.
<jxajro> o synaptic é o que???
<jxajro> eu já listei esses apt-cache...get...tasksel....mas tenho que anotar melhor....eu me perco muito
<JoaoSantana> synaptic é um frontend.
<JoaoSantana> frontend é uma aplicação que apresenta de uma forma mais amigável o que outra aplicação faz.
<JoaoSantana> nesse caso, o apt é o backend pro synaptic
<jxajro> acho que não saiu! :(
<jxajro> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote linuxqq_v1.0.2-beta1-version-fixed_i386.deb
<jxajro> E: Não foi possível encontrar qualquer pacote pela expressão regular 'linuxqq_v1.0.2-beta1-version-fixed_i386.deb'
<jxajro> eu to na pasta Downloads
<xGrind> jxajro, sudo apt-cache search linuxqq
<jxajro> to fazendo certo?
<JoaoSantana> veja bem, você não vai usar o nome do arquivo, mas o nome do pacote instalado.
<xGrind> ve o nome dele, depois da um suto apt-get autoremove --purge -y nome
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro:~$ sudo apt-cache search linuxqq
<jxajro> linuxqq - QQ - The most popular free instant messaging program in China.
<jxajro> dou o comando com esse nome? linuxqq?
<xGrind> entao da um sudo apt-get autoremove --purge -y linuxqq
<jxajro> puts...já dei..mas pra que esse -y?
<jxajro> Oi XGrind! :)
<xGrind> -y = "sim"
<jxajro> outoremove?
<xGrind> nao vai te perguntar, vai remover direto
<jxajro> bem..agora já fou...acho que já foi!
<jxajro> bem..mesmo que perguntasse eu ia dizer que sim
<jxajro> :)
<jxajro> mas acho que agora foi
<jxajro> estranho esse programa! Arrumei dor de cabeça..:(
<jxajro> depois que o pidgin não funciona mais com ele dancei!
<jxajro> O joãoSantana aconselhou a colocar o synaptic aqui xGrind! O que vc acha??
<xGrind> jxajro, eu acho melhor do que a Central de Programas. tem coisa que não aparece na central, mas no synaptic sim
<xGrind> eu deixo os dois
<jxajro> Bom....eu não sou de ficar colocando muita coisa...mas vou instalar o synaptic como o joaoSantana sugeriu
<jxajro> eu usava muito quanto tinha o Ubuntu 10.04
<vitorlobo> jxajro, olha o privado ae criatura
<jxajro> o ruim é que este meu computadorzinho já está no bico do corvo!
<jxajro> Nem me atrevo a colocar o 12.10
<jxajro> privado vitorlobo?
<jxajro> como assim?
<xGrind> jxajro, pvt cidadão
<jxajro> pra usar o privado como faço?
<jxajro> AAAH
<jxajro> já vi! :)
<jxajro> viu joaoSantana! aplicalção fronted é tudo isso? ok..mais uma palavra pro dicionário! :)
<JoaoSantana> jxajro, :)
<JoaoSantana> jxajro, http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front-end_e_back-end
<alvaro_> boa noite
<jxajro> puts...to conseguindo ler esse papo de back end agora! Aff...arrume o linux e ganhe gratis uma aula de ingles! :(
<jxajro> ops
<jxajro> :)
<RodrigO23> boa tarde pessoal!
<Christian___> booa
<alvaro_> Instalei o Synaptic agora a pouco, estou nele agora o mesmo informa que eu tenho 1 Kernel de 64B e 7 de 32B, isso é normal?
<RodrigO23> iai Christian___
<Christian___> me diz uma coisa... como eu posso procurar os drives para o Acer Aspire 5315? Ubunto. estou tento dificuldades
<RodrigO23> hahaha tmb estava com o mesmo problema em um acer do meu colega
<alvaro_> Ursinha tá na area?
<Christian___> poxa, esse meu notebook parece mais complicado
<Christian___> e ainda eu to usando o windows xp aqui da minha irma
<Creto> Christian___: já viu qual chipset desse note?
<Christian___> não
<RodrigO23> mas qual driver voce nao acha
<Christian___> eu to fazendo curso de hardware mais sou novato rs
<Christian___> tem como você me falar?
<RodrigO23> ahh dependendo qual o note da acer ela tem duas versoes
<Creto> tem algum adesivo dizendo Intel, AMD nele Christian___
<RodrigO23> chipset intel e video AMD
<Christian___> Intel Celeron
<Creto> ou no livedvd do Ubuntu abra o terminal e digite: lspci
<alvaro_> Alguem poderia me tirar essa duvida?
<Creto> Intel é totalmente compativel com o Linux Christian___
<RodrigO23> eh eu acho que esse que vc esta usando deve ser o da AMD
<RodrigO23> Video AMD
<Creto> Christian___: qual é a dificuldade que esta tendo com o ubuntu nessa maquina?
<Christian___> Os drives
<Christian___> tá muito dificio achar
<Christian___> -
<RodrigO23> qual ubuntu vc esta tendando instalar? Christian___
<Christian___> o mais recente
<RodrigO23> 32bits mesmo?
<Christian___> sim
<alvaro_> :(
<Creto> Christian___: já usou o livedvd certo? Drivers no Linux não são instalados como no windows sabe disso não?
<Creto> no ubuntu creio que tudo o que você precise para seu notebook seja abrir o terminal e digitar:
<Creto> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Creto> Christian___: tente isso
<Christian___> não rs é minha primeira experiencia com o Linux Ubunto eu gostei dele porque eu vi ele no documentario do Olhar Digital...
<Christian___> ok
<Christian___> bom gente tenho que ir é fast daqui a pouco eu volto!
<Christian___> muito obrigado!
<Creto> pois é no Linux não existe Baixaki heheheh
<RodrigO23> kkkk eh mesmo
<Christian___> Deus abençoe vocês!
<Christian___> =D
<Creto> amém
<RodrigO23> amem Christian___
<xGrind> vitorlobo, acho que sei quem é esse Christian___ :D
<Christian___> quem sou eu?
<Christian___> kk
<Christian___> XGrind quem sou eu?
<RodrigO23> kkkk
<Christian___> kkk ae quem quiser me add no Facebook eu ficaria muito grato! ChristianCerqueiraSantos
<Christian___> =D
<xGrind> Christian___, pensei que fosse um maluco aí :D
<Christian___> kkk rlx #partiu!
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  agora todos são chucrute
<vitorlobo> até eu
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahuaa
<xGrind> kkk
<xGrind> ta procriando
<jxajro> Desculpa Vitor! :(
<ilss> boa noite! estou instalando o win7 no virtualbox.. só que após instalacao do win7, ele dá tela azul dentro do virtualbox sempre..
<ilss> ubuntu é 64, tento instalar o w7 32 no virtualbox, tem que ser 64 tb?
<RodrigO23> ilss, nao precisa alias nem da pra instalar um SO 64 bits numa maquina virtual se o seu processador nao suportar a VT64
<cfdisk> BitchX-1.1-final+ by panasync - Linux 3.2.29-smp
<cfdisk> olç
<cfdisk> ops
<cfdisk> foi mal.
<ilss> Obrigado RodrigO23 , sim foi o que imaginei, mas não entendo a tela azul aparecer quase todo instante
<RodrigO23> eu toh sem o virtual box aqui mas tente ver algo com relaçao a ACPI, chipset ou memoria na config da virtual box
<vitorlobo> ilss, mete o xp po
<RodrigO23> eh cara, vc precisa usar mesmo o win7 numa maquina virtual?
<RodrigO23> pra maquinas virtuais eu sempre uso o winxp
<ilss> embora tenha outras opções, gostaria de ter o ie 7/8 para testes no layout de sites..
<RodrigO23> ahhh mas use o ie tester no windows xp
<RodrigO23> eu uso o ietester
<ilss> bem lembrado.. ele funciona no xp né  kkk
<RodrigO23> aham
<RodrigO23> http://www.my-debugbar.com/wiki/IETester/HomePage
<RodrigO23> mete o xpzao ai, atualiza o IE pro 8 e baixa o ietester
<ilss> valeu RodrigO23 (:
<RodrigO23> opa magina
<rafaelsnk> boa
<rafaelsnk> noite galera
<RodrigO23> boa boite rafaelsnk
<rafaelsnk> o que vcs acharam no novo lançamento ubuntu phone
<ilss> pra variar zica.. :/
<RodrigO23> oque houve?
<ilss> o programa de instalacao nao pode carregar o arquivo de layout do teclado kbdbr.dll
<RodrigO23> putz
<ilss> deu certo parece.. tinha que habilitar o passthrough
<ilss> no controlador..
<RodrigO23> ehh essas configs que atrapalham na instalaçao do win7
<ilss> sem contar que o xp vai ser bem mais "rapido/leve" pra rodar no virtual né
<RodrigO23> sem duvidas
<RodrigO23> o windows xp depois de instalado consome so 80Mb de ram, isso se o seu for um cd sem modificaçoes
<ilss> acredito que seja rs, faz um bom tempo que tenho o cd
<ilss> mas deu certo.. quase instalado! valeu
<RodrigO23> sem problemas
<RodrigO23> se precisar de uma ajudinha ai em PHP, html, css, jquery
<ilss> opa (: .. com certeza
<cfdisk> rafaelsnk existe um telefone com sistema ubuntu:
<cfdisk> ?
<rafaelsnk> veja no site www.ubuntu.com
<rafaelsnk> foi lançado hoje.
<cfdisk> eu estou vendo.
<cfdisk> mas ja estao vendendo celulares com o sistema?
<rafaelsnk> ainda não.
<rafaelsnk> só vi o vídeo e não entendi quase nada kkkk
<rafaelsnk> não deveria ter parado com aulas de inglês
<irtigor> só em 2014
<cfdisk> hehehe.
<RodrigO23> putz por um momento pensei que ia roda em cima do androis
<RodrigO23> android
<rafaelsnk> tb fiquei nessa expectativa
<rafaelsnk> vamos esperar a facada no coração, porque os preço aqui no brasil é um absurdo
<RodrigO23> ahh mas pense pelo lado geek da coisa
<RodrigO23> linux é gratis
<RodrigO23> logo vamos pagar pelo hardware do baguio
<xGrind> rafaelsnk, pelo que li num site, sairá por 999 dollar
<xGrind> :D
<RodrigO23> caral....
<RodrigO23> mano o iphone não sai por 200
<xGrind> muito caro
<josue_> boa noite pessoal
<rafaelsnk> boa
<RodrigO23> boa noite
<hggdh> xGrind: será o preço de um mobile (Google Nexus 4 -- $350 por aqui) mais o download & instalação do Ubuntu. Quanto um outro fornecedor cobraria, eu não sei.
<RodrigO23> podem dizer oque quiserem, mas pra mim
<RodrigO23> o ubuntu substitui o windows com larga vantagem
<hggdh> (o Nexus 4 é desbloqueado)
<josue_> to tentando usar o irc no empathy e não to conseguindo
<xGrind> RodrigO23, confundi
<xGrind> http://www.damnocrazy.com/21/canonical-announces-upad-tablet-running-ubuntu
<xGrind> isso q seria 999
<jxajro> Alo sres JoaoPaulo e xGrind...mais um caso resolvido! Obrigado pela ajuda! :)
<jxajro> ops...joaoSantana!
<xGrind> jxajro, ;D
<jxajro> Obrigado
<jxajro> agora é continuar aprendendo
<RodrigO23> Cara, eu acho a ideia de lançar um telefone com ubuntu, uma doidera
<irtigor> xGrind: esse site é de noticias falsas (humoristico)
<hggdh> o mais legal é o icon do MS IE
<josue_> ei o meu transmission ta travando meu pc alguem pode me ajudar?
<rafaelsnk> eu pensei em várias possibilidade de integração com cel e computador.
<RodrigO23> ja volto galera
<mari> noite pessoas...seguinte, eu atualizei a versão do ubunto para a 12.4, depois disso não consigo fazer atualizações recomendadas e nem assistir videos no reprodutor de vídeos. O q acontece?
<vitorlobo> mari, n consegue pq? algum erro q gera? cole-o no http://b.paste.net
<mari> a mensagem que aparece quando vou atualizar é: Necessita de instalação de pacotes não confiáveis. A ação deve requerer a instalação de pacotes de fontes não confiáveis
<mari> tentei acessar o link mas dá como pág. não encontrada
<mari> alguém pode me ajudar em relação a isso?
<mari> seguinte, eu atualizei a versão do ubunto para a 12.4, depois disso não consigo fazer atualizações recomendadas e nem assistir videos no reprodutor de vídeos. O q acontece?
<mari> ne verdade, estou impossibilitada de instalar qualquer coisa
<rafaelsnk> Mari, não sou especialista como muitos aqui, eu sempre recomendo uma instalação padrão.
<alvaro_> Existe problema em ter um Kernel de 64b e um de 32b no mesmo pc?
<alvaro_> no meu pc estou com 64 e 32 ao mesmo tempo
<RodrigO23> mari pode instalar sim sem problemas
<RodrigO23> se tiver tentando instalar os codecs e da esse aviso, pode mandar ver e instalar
<alvaro_> O estranho é que o Ubuntu que utilizo é de 32
<rafaelsnk> bom pessoal
<rafaelsnk> estou indo nessa
<rafaelsnk> abs a todos
<mari> mesmo vendo o problema e pedindo a instalação ele não instala
<lobopc__> eita
<lobopc__> danado
<Okarintary> Boa noite galera!
<RodrigO23> mari
<RodrigO23> tenta isso aqui ó
<jxajro> alo? como eu mando uma mensagem pelo nickserv mesmo???
<RodrigO23> ./msg nickserv ?
<jxajro> Ah tá..obrigado RodrigO23:)
<RodrigO23> de nada jxajro
<RodrigO23> mari
<kernel> como eu configuro meu mysql para acessar ele via http?
<kernel> pelo myphpadmin
<RodrigO23> kernel vc baixou o phpmyadmin por wget ou apt
<kernel> achei a page aqui
<kernel> valeus
<kernel> RodrigO23, tava sumido irmão..
<RodrigO23> ahhh pode crer cara
<RodrigO23> agora eu voltei a ativa
<RodrigO23> hahahah
<kernel> heheh
<kernel> RodrigO23, tenho que aprender mysql em 2 semanas
<kernel> junto com php
<kernel> vai rolar um trampo aqui na city com a prefeitura
<RodrigO23> Orra
<RodrigO23> em duas semanas
<kernel> hehehe
<kernel> tenho todo o tempo
<kernel> pra estudar
<RodrigO23> se vc for um geek em 2 noites ja pega o negocio
<RodrigO23> nossa mas eu jurava que as prefeituras
<RodrigO23> alias
<RodrigO23> qualquer site do tipo .gov.br usava python :S
<kernel> é um projeto que um xapa meu vai fazer com a prefeitura
<RodrigO23> django pra falar a verdade
<RodrigO23> orra sucesso em kernel
<kernel> é da hora
<kernel> é bom que aprendo mais e mais
<RodrigO23> pow mano eu baixei 2 dvds de php
<kernel> vou montar um server aqui em casa pra ficar testando
<RodrigO23> prof neire neitzke
<RodrigO23> o meu tah aqui do meu lado
<RodrigO23> hahah
<kernel> hehehe
<RodrigO23> mas tah desligado
<RodrigO23> queria montar um pro com peças de servers usados
<RodrigO23> tipo processador xeon, memorias ecc
<RodrigO23> no ml tem pra vender os procesadores baratinhos
<RodrigO23> mas oque mata sao as MoBos
<kernel> RodrigO23, cara tou seguindo o tuto aqui
<kernel> mais tem que instalar o httpd tambem né
<kernel> o apache
<RodrigO23> aham faz assim ó
<RodrigO23> sudo apt-get install apache2
<kernel> ja era
<kernel> pacman -Sy apache
<kernel> tou no arch
<kernel> ;)
<RodrigO23> hahaha nao manjo nada
<cama`de`gato> kernel
<cama`de`gato> dizem q vc mama pintos
<cama`de`gato> framboesa
<vitorlobo> hggdh, alguém bane cama`de`gato
<buribu> a ubuntadura afrouxou?
<jxajro> aff....
<jxajro> deolsmelivre..isto virou um msn! :)kkkk
<jxajro> ou melhro..sala de chat uol
<jxajro> kkkk
<xGrind> vitorlobo, na hora de banir, os caras somem ne?
<xGrind> -.-
<jxajro> kkkkk
<vitorlobo> ne
<jxajro> desculpem..não quero incomodar essa troca de cavalheirismos...kkkk fiquem a vontade...afinal isto é uma democracia.
<buribu> faz um ataque ddos no ip dele
<jxajro> Já tenho idade pra não me assutar com nada! :)kkkkkk
<xGrind> mas escreve sobre instabilidade do ubuntu pra ver. ja aparece aki no pvt com pedra na mão kk
<xGrind> cama`de`gato, quem é vc ow desgraça?
<RodrigO23> quem quiser eu tenho o script do g3m aqui em maos usahsuahsuahsua
<xGrind> o cara aki com net de 1gbps baixando a 54mb/s
<xGrind> o.O
<xGrind> http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/66437_470138666376879_371346753_n.jpg
<buribu> ~ls@189.4.232.59
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-03
<hggdh> buribu: não
<brunodorff> boa noite!! socorro galera
<brunodorff> bateu o desespero agora
<brunodorff> alguém ae pode me ajudar
<brunodorff> é algo grave
<brunodorff> boa noite
<buribu> fala logo de vez
<brunodorff> ah sim, esperei alguem responder
<brunodorff> kkk
<brunodorff> desculpe
<brunodorff> bom, instalei o ubuntu
<brunodorff> versão mais nova
<buribu> hum
<brunodorff> só que pensei que instalaria só na partição em que estava o antigo ubuntu e o windows
<brunodorff> apagou tudo do pc
<brunodorff> todos os discos
<buribu> vc deixou ele fazer tudo automaticamente
<brunodorff> sim
<brunodorff> eu primeiro fui em fazer manualmente
<buribu> deveria ter escolhido manual
<brunodorff> só que não conseguia instalar na partiçao que eu queria
<brunodorff> ela ficava tipo bloqueada
<brunodorff> no caso era a c: mesmo
<brunodorff> meus arquivos pessoais ficavam em outro disco
<brunodorff> assim como os meus downloads
<buribu> e vc nao usava backup
<buribu> nem sync
<buribu> como dropbox
<buribu> google drive
<brunodorff> usava , nas outras partições
<buribu> e tals
<brunodorff> eu tinha o windos 7
<brunodorff> em dual boot
<brunodorff> com o ubuntu
<brunodorff> mas o win 7 estava dando problemas no pc
<buribu> geralmente o ubuntu soh toma conta de uma partição e no maximo faz uma partição swap
<brunodorff> então eu baixei a nova versão do ubuntu, pra instalar na partição c:
<brunodorff> pois é
<buribu> nao faz sentido alterar todos os discos...
<brunodorff> pensei que ia acontecer isso
<brunodorff> abri aqui as pastas pessoasi
<brunodorff> pessoais
<brunodorff> antes , os discos apareciam para eu carregar
<brunodorff> agora não aparece nada
<brunodorff> só as pastas do ubuntu
<nntp> ta parecendo que o cara tem 1 disco particionado em c e d
<nntp> sendo o mesmo disco
<nntp> dae apaga sim
<buribu> hum
<nntp> se pedir na instalaçao pra usar todo o disco
<nntp> pq na verdade eh um disco somente fisico
<nntp> nao 2
<nntp> nivel tecnico dessa conversa ta 0
<buribu> brunodorff seus arquivos eram muito importantes?
<kernel> RodrigO23, deu erro em iniciar o apache
<RodrigO23> qual o erro?
<kernel> Jan 02 21:07:32 serverX apachectl[27372]: Syntax error on line 7 of /etc/httpd/conf/extra/httpd-phpmyadmin.conf
<brunodorff> vai me dizer que perdi tudo?
<kernel> fiz igual ao https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PhpMyAdmin
<nntp> bem provavel ainda masi se continua a usar o computador sem tentar recuperar os arquivos
<brunodorff> putz
<buribu> usa alguma ferramenta forensi
<nntp> brunodorff, sao quantos hds sua maquina ?
<buribu> pra tentar recuperar seu arquivos
<buribu> usando um live cd
<brunodorff> quando eu estava instalando pensei em mandar pra estes discos virtuais, mas pensei que ia dar problema
<brunodorff> eram 3
<nntp> erm?
<nntp> era?
<brunodorff> o c: um de documentos e downloads e outro de documentos do meu irmão
<nntp> quero saber discos rigidos que voce tem na sua maquina equipamento nao partiçao
<nntp> hardware
<kernel> Jan 02 21:11:39 serverX apachectl[27549]: Invalid command 'php_admin_value', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server confefined by a module not included in the server configuration
<nntp> voce tem mais de um disco dentro do computador ou ele eh um disco particionado em c d f etc
<buribu> ele nao sabe...
<kernel> deu invalid command RodrigO23 :
<buribu> soh vê as letrinhas mesmo
<kernel> :/
<brunodorff> isso
<brunodorff> desculpa
<brunodorff> é isso mesmo
<brunodorff> são partições
<kernel> Jan 02 21:11:39 serverX systemd[1]: httpd.service: control process exited, code=exited status=1
<kernel> Jan 02 21:11:39 serverX systemd[1]: Failed to start Apache Web Server.
<kernel> -- Subject: Unit httpd.service has failed
<RodrigO23> kernel pera i um minuto
<kernel> ta beleza
<nntp> pra ver voce pode digitar na linha de comando
<nntp> sudo fdisk -l
<brunodorff> um disco só de 250
<brunodorff> blz e agora?
<nntp> neste caso bem provavel que voce apagaou teus arquivos... pode tentar recuperar usando um programa de recuperaçao mas nunca recupera 100%
<buribu> será que o photorecovery conseguiria recuperar alguma coisa?
<buribu> isso
<nntp> e quanto mais voce usar o computador menos chance tem de recuperar
<buribu> alem disso os seus arquivos viriam com nomes truncados
<nntp> eu gostava de usar ferramenta chmada recuva se nao me engano
<xGrind> como faz pra descobrir o ip de um site? nao é ping ?
<nntp> http://www.piriform.com/recuva
<buribu> recuva nao eh pro windows?
<nntp> esse cara ae
<nntp> sim
<brunodorff> vou baixar o photorecovery
<buribu> pois eh diz ele que soh tem o novo ubuntu agorah
<brunodorff> caras meu tcc que fiz , fotos da minha familia
<brunodorff> que não tavam em cd
<nntp> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/como-fazer/27765-linux-como-recuperar-arquivos-deletados.htm
<brunodorff> até pq eu n tenho gravador de dvd
<hggdh> xGrind: 'host <site>'
<nntp> aqui ensina a recuperar arquivos eh mo trampo no linux
<nntp> eu nunca usei nao
<nntp> ateh pq nunca apaguei kk
<brunodorff> kk pois é
<brunodorff> eu não achei que apagaria
<brunodorff> quando instalava pensei nesta possibilidade
<buribu> se vc sabia da possibilidade
<buribu> entao
<buribu> devia ter feito backup
<kernel> RodrigO23, o erro é no arquivo do phpmyadmin
<brunodorff> pois é
<brunodorff> to baixando o foremost
<brunodorff> e seguindo os passos do tcmundo
<nntp> cruza os dedos
<brunodorff> blz
<brunodorff> pediu pra reiniciar aqui
<brunodorff> obrigado pela ajuda
<brunodorff> espero que dê certo
<brunodorff> abç
<brunodorff> e obrigado de novo
<nntp> dispo
<nntp> nha
<nntp> kernel, qq aconteceu ae com o apache?
<kernel> nntp, nao sei cara
<RodrigO23> kernel
<kernel> tou querendo subir ele e nao ta dando
<kernel> tou seguindo isso https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PhpMyAdmin
<kernel> o erro da no arquivo /etc/httpd/conf/extra/httpd-phpmyadmin.conf
<kernel> na linha 7
<sistemat`> Boa noite bugrada.
<kernel> mais ta igualzinho na wiki do arch
<kernel> RodrigO23, fala ae
<kernel> nntp, o que pode ser..
<nntp> qq o log ta falando ?
<kernel> Jan 02 21:11:39 serverX apachectl[27549]: Invalid command 'php_admin_value', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server confefined by a module not included in the server configuration
<kernel> Jan 02 21:07:32 serverX apachectl[27372]: Syntax error on line 7 of /etc/httpd/conf/extra/httpd-phpmyadmin.conf
<kernel> isso que dá
<kernel> erro na linha 7
<RodrigO23> vc instalou o apache mod php
<nntp> e o que tem na linha 7 do aquivo phpmyadmin.conf.?
<RodrigO23> vc instalou o libapache-mod-php5?
<kernel> extra/php-apache 5.4.10-1
<kernel>     Apache SAPI for PHP
<kernel>  ?
<kernel> só instalei o apache2 e o phpmyadmin RodrigO23
<kernel> nntp, php_admin_value open_basedir "/srv/:/tmp/:/usr/share/webapps/:/etc/webapps:/usr/share/pear/"
<kernel> isso que tem na linha 7
<RodrigO23> e o PHP instalou tmb?
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<kernel> RodrigO23, acho que nops
<RodrigO23> sudo apt-get install php-5 libapache-mod-php5
<sistematico> kernel: Comenta isso, o open_basedir você define no /etc/php/php.ini, não aí.
<kernel> mais eu tou seguindo a wiki sistematico
<kernel> o.O
<sistematico> Gambiarra extrema esse wiki então.
<kernel> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PhpMyAdmin
<brunodorff> boa noite
<brunodorff> voltei
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<brunodorff> caras, quando dou o comando -l
<sistematico> Eu num tenho nada disso e o meu phpMyAdmin funciona.
<brunodorff> vejo que as partições estão lá
<kernel> sistematico, comentar a linha toda?
<brunodorff> as 3
<sistematico> Craro.
<nntp> kernel, primeira linha do wiki
<nntp> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LAMP
<nntp> fala pra voce fazer esse wiki primeiro
<nntp> vc fez kernel ?
<kernel> nops
<nntp> ta ae o problema
<brunodorff> cade os caras que estavam me ajudando ? com os discos?
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuh
<kernel> nntp, agora vai dar certo
<nntp> hehe
<kernel> hehe
<nntp> brunodorff,
<brunodorff> opa e ae amigo
<kernel> nntp, ajuda o cara nos discos
<kernel> kkkkkk
<kernel> é vinil é
<brunodorff> eu fiz o que estava no tcmundo
<nntp> hahah esse ae eh mais dificil viu kernel
<kernel> lol
<brunodorff> kkk quem dera fosse vinil
<kernel> auiehuiahEHaue
<brunodorff> olha o que aparece no terminal
<brunodorff> Dispositivo Boot Início Fim Blocos Id Sistema /dev/sda1   *        2048   618985471   309491712   83  Linux /dev/sda2       618987518   625141759     3077121    5  Estendida /dev/sda5       618987520   625141759     3077120   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<kernel> pronto instalei nntp
<brunodorff> sda1, sda2 e sda5
<Celso> sistematico: conhece algum tutorial com dicas de particionamento com freebsd
<sistematico> Celso: FreeBSD HandBook.
<nntp> brunodorff, isso ae sao tuas partiçoes
<Celso> to lendo aqui pra não acontecer igual com o brunodorff
<sistematico> Celso: freebsd.org/handbook
<sistematico> Lá tem.
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahahhahahaahaha
<sistematico> No labirinto dos discos?
<Celso> li uma boa parte
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<brunodorff> então
<kernel> handbook é da hora
<kernel> aprendi muita coisa nele
<Celso> vou ter que deletar a ext4
<brunodorff> as partições não foram apagadas
<Celso> pra criar do freebsd
<sistematico> brunodorff: Pegunta Bruno! Pegunta!
<kernel> sistematico, entao meu caro
<kernel> eu instalei os pacotes do php5 e php-apache
<nntp> brunodorff, acho que foram sim
<Celso> sendo que tem ntfs no mesmo hd
<brunodorff> uhm
<sistematico> brunodorff: Tô aqui agora meu amigo! Vou te ajudar!
<sistematico> :D
<brunodorff> obrigado meu caro
<brunodorff> =D
<sistematico> qq deu aí?
<brunodorff> eu instalei o ubuntu, pensando que só iria apagar uma partição, apagou do pc todo
<nntp> sistematico, ele so tem q dar um undelete
<brunodorff> eu tinha dual boot com o win7
<sistematico> putz, hahahhahahahahahah
<brunodorff> no caso tinha a partição c: , onde os 2 sistemas estavam
<brunodorff> e mais duas partições
<nntp> sistematico, nem mandiga resolve o problema dele
<sistematico> Sinistro.
<sistematico> brunodorff: A única coisa que me vem em mente, é o testdisk.
<brunodorff> hum
<kernel> deu certo sistematico
<kernel> era só aquela linha mesmo
<sistematico> brunodorff: Só que quanto menos você usar seu disco agora, maiores são aschances de recuperação.
<sistematico> kernel: Falei..
<sistematico> kernel: Ultra-Mega-Super Gambi aquilo lá.
<kernel> fodz né cara
<kernel> na propria wiki ensinando errado
<kernel> o.O
<sistematico> Nem imagino o biruta que pôs aquilo lá na Wiki.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuh
<sistematico> Mudar atributo do PHP pelo php_value, credo.
<brunodorff> sim sim
<kernel> sistematico, queria acessar o phpmyadmin pelo http
<kernel> ja acesso o apache normal
<kernel> via port 80
<brunodorff> o nttp me avisou
<sistematico> brunodorff: O ideal é tirar ele do PC e tentar recuperar com ele ligado em outro PC.
<sistematico> Essa é a forma correta.
<brunodorff> como assim?
<nntp> retira o disco do computador com a chave philips
<brunodorff> tirar o disco
<brunodorff> hum entendi
<nntp> liga noutro computador
<brunodorff> o melhor é que uso not
<nntp> e usa um programa de recuperar arquivos deletados
<nntp> como recuva pra windows o aquele tuto lah que te passei pra linux
<sistematico> brunodorff: Um PC que possa fazer os procedimentos de recuperação sem precisar escrever no disco em questão.
<nntp> e isso demora
<brunodorff> entendi
<nntp> tipo
<nntp> vai levar 24 horas pra procurar o disco todo creio eu
<nntp> se for muitos arquivos
<brunodorff> putz
<nntp> eh
<sistematico> Notebook tambem dá, mas é um pouco mais trabalhoso ligar o disco dele em um PC Desktop, mas dá.
<sistematico> Só ter um CASE externo.
<sistematico> brunodorff: Isso pode te ajudar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<brunodorff> vish
<brunodorff> é
<brunodorff> bom, outra parte agora
<brunodorff> eu instalei aqui o ubuntu
<sistematico> brunodorff: Se sabe fazer, faça, se não sabe e realmente precisa, encaminha para alguem "pro", se não tem nada muito importante, desencane e formate tudo logo.
<brunodorff> tem como eu gerenciar os discos?
<brunodorff> sem reinstalar?
<sistematico> Não entendi.
<brunodorff> o ubuntu se instalou no disco todo , criando uma partição
<brunodorff> acredito
<brunodorff> eu quero particionar o disco
<brunodorff> tem jeito?
<sistematico> brunodorff: Use um LiveUSB.
<brunodorff> ou é melhor reinstalar, vou deixar isso pra lá
<brunodorff> hum
<sistematico> brunodorff: Ou LiveCD, tem algum aí?
<brunodorff> tenho sim, no pendrive
<brunodorff> o ubuntu tá com boot no pendrive
<nntp> faz particionamento manual com olive cd
<sistematico> Então, dá pra fazer quase tudo por lá.
<brunodorff> hum
<brunodorff> blz
<brunodorff> eu quero instalar o xp  tbm
<brunodorff> em dual
<brunodorff> gosto muito do linux
<sistematico> Esse Olive CD eu não conheço.
<brunodorff> mas tem umas paradas
<brunodorff> que são ruins  e incompativeis mesmo
<brunodorff> =/ infelizmente
<brunodorff> no caso , se eu formatar pra criar as partições , tenho de criar em ntfs
<brunodorff> blz galera, obrigado pela ajuda e esforço
<brunodorff> =D
<sistematico> Voltarei pra minha cripta.
<sistematico> Valeu.
<nntp> haha
<nntp> vlw
<nntp> eu vo dormir tmb
 * sistematico [detached]
<kernel> sistematico, como eu acesso o phpmyadmin pelo http?
<Fabianin> Dessa vez abandonarei o ubuntu, juro que tentei dar algumas chances a ele mas ele não correspondeu =/ só um desabafo de um winuser
<xGrind> Fabianin, coloca outra distro
<Fabianin> xGrind, até me falaram disso, mas sinceramente acho que não tenho mais paciencia, é muito probleminha que aparece do nada
<Fabianin> Você desliga o pc bem, acorda com mil problemas
<Fabianin> Fora que notebooks com um desempenho um pouco acima da média perdem muita potencia no linux
<sistematico> hahahahaha
<Fabianin> como é o meu caso, tenho um notebook com uma placa de video dedicada de 2gb e um i7 ivy.. sofro com engasgadas do SO que não acontecem no windows
<vitorlobo> Fabianin, seja feliz no windows
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> q q vou falar procê
<vitorlobo> se ta feliz no windows
<vitorlobo> deixa ele ser feliz no windows
<vitorlobo> liberdade envolve isso tbm
<vitorlobo> rs
<sistematico> Fabianin: Desculpe a sinceridade, mas isso não é problema no Linux, é problema com você.
<Fabianin> O Linux não dá suporte ao meu hardware é problema comigo?
<xGrind> pode ser problema com o linux sim.depende da distro :D
<xGrind> pega um ubuntu 12.10 da vida ae. dae da nisso
<xGrind> Fabianin, qual distro vc tentou ae?
<sistematico> E + fácil culpar 1.000 developers, do que culpar a si mesmo.
<Fabianin> a supracitada
<Fabianin> 12.10
<xGrind> ta explicado kk
<vitorlobo> Fabianin, se ta satisfeito no windows?
<sistematico> Fabianin: Linux não se restringe ao Ubuntu.
<Fabianin> Bastante, só tentei usar o linux algumas vezes por que faço facul de engcomp e algumas coisas tem de ser feitas no linux
<sistematico> Fabianin: São centenas de distribuições, talvez milhares.
<Fabianin> mas o mais próximo do linux que voltarei é o cygwin msm
<xGrind> Fabianin, te recomendo testar o xubuntu 12.04. é mais estavel e mais leve que o ubuntu 12.10
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  entao felicidades man rs
<vitorlobo> continue onde vc ta
<vitorlobo> pra q bater em ponta de faca ne mesmo
<vitorlobo> rs
<Fabianin> De teimoso, mas hoje passei tanta raiva com o eclipse e o ubuntu que nunca mais uso nenhum dos dois
<vitorlobo> Fabianin, nossos pesames a vc rs
<Fabianin> Vou voltar pro meu windows8 e o VS2012 que serei mais feliz mesmo, obg por ouvirem o desabafo rsrs
<vitorlobo> Fabianin, de nada
<sistematico> Como eu nunca usei o Eclipse nem o Ubuntu, não sei o que dizer.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<Fabianin> Eu acho que eu fui azarado mesmo
<Fabianin> A primeira vez que usei o ubuntu foi na versão 5.10, lá pelos idos de 2006
<Fabianin> depois voltei a tentar na versão 8
<Fabianin> consegui sobreviver uns 2 meses usando só linux no PC, sem windows no HD
<Fabianin> Mas de uns tempos pra cá tá impossivel usar o ubuntu pelo menos, nunca tive muitas experiencias com outras distros
<sagat> como eu faço para instalar um arquivo .deb
<sagat> eu tentei
<sagat> apt-get install e o arq .deb
<sagat> mas não rolo
<vitorlobo> Fabianin, engraçado é que....o linux te dá uma variedade monstruosa de opçoes...enquanto no windows, se vc n gostar, eles n te dão essas escolhas, opçoes, caminhos....e as pessoas o engolem a seco
<vitorlobo> Fabianin, rs....mas né
<sagat> ?
<sistematico> sagat: dpkg -i
<vitorlobo> sagat,  dpkg - i arquivo.deb
<sagat> vo tentar aqui
<sagat> obrigado
<Fabianin> vitorlobo, o problema que no windows geralmente você tem soluções bem feitas, não na base da gambiarra, UNICA coisa q sinto saudade no windows é a area de transferencia no scroll
<Fabianin> unica coisa do linux que sinto falta*
<vitorlobo> Fabianin, quando vc não conhece o sistema, é fácil achar q é tudo feito na base da gambi
<sagat> vitorlobo não rolo cara
<vitorlobo> Fabianin, principalmente isolados a uma unica distro
<sagat> erros foram encontrados
<vitorlobo> sagat,  sudo apt-get -f install
<sagat> durante o processamento
<sistematico> Fabianin: É ao contrário, só que no Windows, você acha que tá tudo bem, porque não vê.
<sagat> vii
<Fabianin> vitorlobo, nao me entenda mal, mas muita coisa no ubuntu tive de fazer gambiarra pra funcionar
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  pq q vc acha q eu não uso ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> Fabianin, rs
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  nem xGrind  usa ubuntu
<vitorlobo> assim como vários usuários aqui n usam
<Fabianin> vitorlobo, sempre procurei o ubuntu por que parece ser o mais usado então seria o com maior suporte
<Fabianin> vejo q me enganei né
<xGrind> vitorlobo, to no xubuntu, mas só to esperando terminar o download pra por o mageia de novo \o/
<vitorlobo> Fabianin, seguindo sua lógica...qual o mais popular S.O do mundo?
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  windows
<sagat> mageia ?
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  Window e macOSx qual melhor?
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  tempo para pesar
<vitorlobo> rs
<ilss> desculpe minha ignorancia, mas o xubuntu é "tão" superior assim ? não é apenas a interface gráfica ?
<Fabianin> nunca usei osx rsrs
<vitorlobo> Fabianin, rs...quando usar saberá doq to falando entao
<sagat> rrsrs
<ilss> osx o/
<sistematico> Detalhe, MAC usa o FreeBSD...
<sistematico> Só pra constar.
<vitorlobo> Fabianin, e o osx foi feito em cima do nucleo bsd que é unix-like...mesma base do linux
<sagat> em termos de segurança é bsd né
<sistematico> vitorlobo: De jeito nenhum.
<xGrind> ilss, é mais estavel que o ubuntu
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Nem em sonho.
<vitorlobo> sistematico, sem generalizar
<vitorlobo> sistematico, pq por exemplo, o gentoo e arch são bsd-like
<Fabianin> É disso eu sei
<sistematico> Kernel separado, userland separado.
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Não são não mano.
<vitorlobo> sistematico, bom, os autores consideram-no
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Pra você ter uma idéia, o Kernel do FreeBSD nem usa essa versão aí: 2.6.x
<sistematico> Porque é outro Kernel, completamente diferente do Kernel do Linux.
<vitorlobo> sistematico, super estável ne
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Com certeza, não tenho do que reclamar.
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  n me referi como sendo igual rs...apenas que se baseia no mesmo estilo de sistema como se fossem parentes..ainda q distantes
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  tipo de afirmação q vc n pode fazer com win e linux por exemplo
<vitorlobo> Fabianin, mas enfim, vc tem um cardápio enorme para saborear
<vitorlobo> falando em saborear
<vitorlobo> pq alguns chamam distros linux de sabores?
<ilss> xGrind,  só por nao ter essa interface digamos que pesada do ubuntu, já muita coisa
<ilss> *ja é muita coisa
<vitorlobo> ilss, mas isso é manipulável mano
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Isso é uma "má" tradução de Linux Flavor, que é um termo muito usado lá fora.
<ilss> tem como tirar isso pelo amor de Deus ? rsrs
<vitorlobo> ilss,  n gostou do unity? instala o matte, o xfce4, o lxde, ...tem tanta opção
<ilss> vou pesquisar para instalar o xfce
<vitorlobo> sistematico, eu sempre q li isso..pensei "taque....riu" alguém jogou no google translator
<ilss> é o que "gostei" mais
<vitorlobo> ilss,  tenta o e17
<vitorlobo> ilss,  é bem bom
<vitorlobo> enlightment 17
<ilss> por isso prestei atenção na conversa, dizendo sobre o xubuntu ser melhor
<vitorlobo> ilss,  n é q seja melhor
<vitorlobo> ilss,  é uma alternativa ao unity
<vitorlobo> tem mais de 20 alternativas
<vitorlobo> ilss,  da uma lida ae http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/ambiente-grafico-qual-escolher.html
<kernel> sistematico, o que é o blowfish_secret
<sistematico> Um hash.
<kernel> humm
<ilss> entendi.. vou dar uma olhada valeu!
<kernel> sistematico, qual arquivo eu tenho que configurar para acessar o phpmyadmin pelo http?
<vitorlobo> no linux
<vitorlobo> vc pode brincar de lego mano
<vitorlobo> n gostou de uma coisa?
<vitorlobo> desmonta
<vitorlobo> desmonta e poe outra peça
<vitorlobo> até ficar como vc quer
<kernel> sistematico, quando tento acessar deu Access forbidden!
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<sistematico> http://www.question-defense.com/tools/phpmyadmin-blowfish-secret-generator
<kernel> You don't have permission to access the requested directory. There is either no index document or the directory is read-protected.
<sistematico> kernel: Isso deve ser o .htaccess.
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  uma trollagem saudável, aceita?
<kernel> sistematico, eu ja coloquei allow from all
<kernel> :/
<vitorlobo> Fabianin, ilss  https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/540304_389608214417774_1115424080_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> só os fortes
<vitorlobo> entederão a mensagem subliminar
<vitorlobo> rs
<kernel> é rundll o erro da tela azul
<kernel> kkkkk
<vitorlobo> ahuaauahuaauha
<vitorlobo> kernel,  e o pinguim é quem?
<vitorlobo> rs
<kernel> ou kernel32
<vitorlobo> kernel,  é kernel32 mesmo
<sistematico> kernel: O Apache tá rodando normal?
<kernel> sim sistematico
<vitorlobo> kernel,  https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/548527_389608241084438_1929884617_n.jpg
<kernel> ahuiehaiueahu
<sistematico> kernel: Cria o info.php e coloca <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<kernel> 	  Active: active (running) since Qua, 2013-01-02 21:37:54 BRT; 1h 7min ago
<sistematico> Pra saber se o PHP tá rodando normal.
<kernel> httpd.service - Apache Web Server
<sistematico> Coloca o info.php na raíz do WebServer: /srv/http
<kernel> okey
<sistematico> Depois acessa: http://localhost/info.php
<sistematico> Apareceu as paradas lá normal?
<vitorlobo> Fabianin, ilss  um estimulo ae http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HSlRhC0V0Y8
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhaauha
<vitorlobo> até as mina pira ae
<kernel> sistematico, tudo firmeza
<kernel> apareceu o que voce me falou pra por no arquivo
<kernel> <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<sistematico> Não, tá tudo errado.
<kernel> :/
<kernel> sistematico, what's the problem/?
<kernel> holy shit
<sistematico> Espere.
<kernel> all right
<sistematico> kernel: http://187.116.64.35
<sistematico> kernel: Tenta aí.
<kernel> deu certo
<kernel> tem uns diretorios
<sistematico> Clica no info.php
<sistematico> Viu?
<kernel> PHP Version 5.4.4-10
<kernel> huMm
<sistematico> Isso que deve aparecer pra você.
<kernel> vish o.O
<sistematico> PHP tá instalado né?
<kernel> sim
<kernel> tem algo errado entao
<kernel> extra/php 5.4.10-1 [installed]
<kernel> extra/php-apache 5.4.10-1 [installed]
<kernel> extra/php-mcrypt 5.4.10-1 [installed]
<kernel> community/phpmyadmin 3.5.5-1 [installed]
<ilss> vitorlobo, kkk
<ilss> agora que vi (:
<ilss> deixa eu te perguntar.. é  mais "limpo" instalar o xubuntu já com o xfce, ou eu com esse ubuntu instalar "por cima" a nova interface
<sistematico> kernel: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LAMP#PHP não pulou essa parte né?
<sistematico> ilss: O Xubuntu "é" o XFCE.
<sistematico> ilss: Não tem Xubuntu sem XFCE.
<sistematico> Aliás, o X de Xubuntu quer dizer XFCE.
<ilss> sim
<sistematico> Pode instalar o XFCE no Ubuntu normal.
<ilss> entao se eu instalar o "xfce" automaticamente vou converter meu ubuntu para o xubuntu, ou seja, dá no mesmo instalar o xubuntu ou ubuntu/depois xfce
<sistematico> Assim como o Gnome, OpenBox e outros.
<sistematico> ilss: Se tiver usando o Ubuntu puro, acho que tem o meta-pacote xubuntu-desktop..
<sistematico> Acho.
<sistematico> kernel: Pulou né :D
<sistematico> Um monte de gente com nick de menina pra ganhar ajuda mais rápido, deprimente.
<sistematico> Só Jesus na causa dele..
<corvolino> HAHAHAHA
<ThiagoCMC> LOL
<RodrigO23> vou indo nessa ai galera
<kernel> sistematico, é pra comentar a linha TypesConfig conf/mime.types?
<kernel> ou descomentar
<sistematico> Na verdade..
<sistematico> Essa linha num manda muita coisa não.
<kernel> ele pedi pra certifica-se se é comentada
<kernel> o.O
<kernel> ele nao ta comentada
<sistematico> Mas é pra ficar descomentada.
<kernel> ok
<kernel> sistematico, deu certo mano
<kernel> agora sim apareceu aquela tela
<kernel> do php
<kernel> System 	Linux serverX 3.6.10-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Dec 11 09:40:17 CET 2012 x86_64
<kernel> Build Date 	Dec 19 2012 15:51:57
<sistematico> :)
<kernel> Server API 	Apache 2.0 Handler
<kernel> sistematico, tou fazendo um pequeno banco de dados em mysql
<kernel> agora ja da pra acessar via http né
<ilss> estraguei :/
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<ilss> :~
<kernel> sistematico, como eu configuro para por o login e a senha no phpmyadmin pelo http?
<kernel> coloquei localhost/phpmyadmin mais nao apareceu nada
<ilss> depois que mandei instalar o xubuntu desktop, reiniciei e ele nao "da boot" fica na tela preta piscando o _
<kernel> lascouuuuuuuu
<corvolino> Ursinha, ping
<sistematico> Pong not found.
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<corvolino> HAHA
<sistematico> kernel: O login e senha é do MySQL.
<sistematico> ilss: Renomeia seu xorg.conf e tenta novamente.
<sistematico> ilss: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig
<sistematico> Se houver um..
<sistematico> Tudo bem que o DE num tem nada a ver com o Xorg..
<ilss> por onde? não entra nada :/
<sistematico> ilss: CTRL+ALT+F2
<ilss> mas nao carregou o linux nada..
<ilss> boot pelo cd deu, pelo hd nao
<ilss> não vou nem tentar corrigir, vo instalar de novo dessa vez o xubuntu pelo cd, tenho que deixar funcionado para hj de manhã
<ilss> que merda..
<ilss> o hd externo tava na usb, por isso travou no boot
<ilss> :/
<kernel> sistematico, sim eu sei que o login é do mysql
<kernel> mais nao ta aparecendo a tela do login
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<sistematico> Qual erro?
<kernel> auiehiahue
<kernel> nao aparece nada
<kernel> nao é localhost/phpmyadmin
<sistematico> Branco? Ou error 404?
<sistematico> é.
<kernel> fica em branco
<sistematico> http://localhost/phpMyAdmin
<kernel> aff
<kernel> tava digitando tudo minisculo
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<kernel> deu Object not found!
<kernel> aheuiauieaueh
<sistematico> php-mysql não instalado de certo.
<sistematico> Tem que habilitar as extensões: mysql.so, mysqli.so, gd.so e mcrypt.so no php.ini
<sistematico> Não esquece desse detalhe.
<sistematico> E tem que restartar o Apache.
<sistematico> systemctl restart httpd
<kernel> se nao me engano eu ja tinha feito isso
<kernel> mais vou dar uma olhada
<sistematico> E iniciar o MySQL, óbvio.
<kernel> ok
<ilss> muito melhor o xfce (:
<ilss> boa noite a todos
<sistematico> O ideal é o MySQL sempre iniciar *antes* do Apache.
<sistematico> ilss: Boa.
<kernel> humm
<sistematico> kernel: No futuro me agradecerá por dizer isto.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuh
<kernel> aheuhauieua
<kernel> voce é o cara rapaz
<kernel> x)
<kernel> esse cara é voce
<sistematico> kernel: Iniciou o MySQL e setou a senha com o mysqladmin?
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<sistematico> uhuhu
<kernel> ja sim
<kernel> ja tinha setado a senha
<kernel> ou tem que setar todas as vezes que inicia o serviço?
<sistematico> Reinicia todos os daemons, MySQL e Apache.
<sistematico> Não.
<kernel> foi isso que fiz
<sistematico> Só uma única vez.
<kernel> vou dar uma olhada agora
<sistematico> Pro resto da vida.
<sistematico> Porque a senha do MySQL ele guarda, imagine onde?
<sistematico> Em um banco de dados MySQL.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Vou ali fora e já volto.
<kernel> invocado o comentado é diferente né
<kernel> é com ; e nao com #
<kernel> o.O
<sistematico> é
<sistematico> No php.ini é.
<brunodorff> boa noite
<brunodorff> como crio um disco inicializavel do windows xp?
<ThiagoCMC> TROLOLOLOL
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> brunodorff,  vc pergunta isso em canal de linux?
<vitorlobo> rs
<xGrind> brunodorff, suto apt-get install windows-xp
<kernel> KKKKKKKKKKKK
<ThiagoCMC> assim: format C:
<kernel> troll mode ON
<xGrind> pergunta pra Ursinha
<brunodorff> iso aqui no ubuntu
<vitorlobo> brunodorff,  vc abre o cd-rom, passa alcool em gell...poe o cd..mela ele tbm de alcool em gel....
<vitorlobo> brunodorff, grava o .iso do win xp
<brunodorff> o programa que vem no ubuntu, não cria disco do xp
<brunodorff> eu baixei o iso
<vitorlobo> brunodorff,  q ele vai queimar o disco
<vitorlobo> brunodorff, depois q queimar, estará gravado
<brunodorff> eu tenho de usar o pendrive
<xGrind> brunodorff, ja tem a .iso?
<brunodorff> tenho sim velho
<xGrind> brunodorff, seguinte, usa o comando dd
<xGrind> sudo su
<brunodorff> hum
<xGrind> dd if=windows.iso of=/dev/sdb
<kernel> isso mesmo
<xGrind> brunodorff, muda o windows pelo nome q está aí
<brunodorff> ok
<ThiagoCMC> +_+
<brunodorff> no caso qual o lugar que tem de estar o arquivo?
<kernel> sistematico, tem alguma coisa errada no apache
<brunodorff> não sei direito como achar as coisas aqui
<brunodorff> por comando
<kernel> ele demora muito para stopar
<kernel> 	  Active: failed (Result: timeout) since Qua, 2013-01-02 23:55:10 BRT; 41s ago
<vitorlobo> brunodorff,  assiste esse video http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tH_MSu3YLe0
<brunodorff> agora, victorlobo
<xGrind> brunodorff, deixa a .iso na pasta principal ae
<xGrind> /home/seu-usuario
<brunodorff> uhum
<brunodorff> blz
<brunodorff> no caso é a pasta principal né
<brunodorff> victorlobo eu concordo com vc
<vitorlobo> brunodorff,  amém
<brunodorff> mas cara algumas coisas do ubuntu não dão certo
<brunodorff> po
<vitorlobo> brunodorff,  detalhe, ubuntu é apenas uma
<brunodorff> tipo, conversas
<vitorlobo> brunodorff,   uma
<vitorlobo> brunodorff,  uma distribuição linux
<vitorlobo> brunodorff,  existem mais de MIL
<brunodorff> imagino
<brunodorff> o visual é bem massa
<brunodorff> mas os programas nem sempre
<vitorlobo> brunodorff, tipo?
<brunodorff> que usam webcam
<vitorlobo> brunodorff, tem monte de programa massa pra webcam rs
<brunodorff> o skype funciona, mas a visualização dele não é legal
<xGrind> brunodorff, como assim visualizaçao?
<vitorlobo> brunodorff, http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Gj9FE0l68VA/UKTF2m8Oe7I/AAAAAAAAAyg/LyAioOagyZc/s720/skype.jpg
<vitorlobo> brunodorff, isso te parece feio?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<brunodorff> ah sim, esta é a tela inicial po
<brunodorff> é massa
<brunodorff> mas pq o programa todo não é assim?
<brunodorff> isso que é o palia
<brunodorff> outro dia abri uma planilha
<brunodorff> e as macros não funcionavam nem a pau
<brunodorff> baixei programas diferentes pra usar
<brunodorff> e não deu certo
<vitorlobo> brunodorff,  momentinho
<vitorlobo> agora fiquei curioso
<brunodorff> era coisa de trabalho
<vitorlobo> brunodorff,  com oq tu ta falando
<vitorlobo> deixa abrir meu skype aqui
<brunodorff> ok
<brunodorff> eu vou instalar o windows xp , e depois o ubuntu de novo
<vitorlobo> brunodorff,  http://s9.postimage.org/cem02cx0f/lol.png
<vitorlobo> n me parece feio
<brunodorff> bom ai quando vc abre os contatos
<brunodorff> tá igual no win
<brunodorff> agrupados
<brunodorff> só que não atualiza as mensagens
<brunodorff> por ex, quem está na letra z
<brunodorff> vc tem de ficar andando com o cursor
<vitorlobo> brunodorff,  no meu n tem nada disso n hein
<vitorlobo> axo q atualizou e tu ta boiando
<vitorlobo> o.O
<vitorlobo> brunodorff,  mas n uso ubuntu
<vitorlobo> entao rs...n da pra saber
<brunodorff> eu estava usando até ontem po
<brunodorff> o negocio é que meu pc não ta rodando o win 7
<brunodorff> ele desliga do nada, o tempo todo
<ThiagoCMC> lucky you!
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<brunodorff> com o ubuntu não acontece isso
<kernel> sistematico, help-me
<brunodorff> não sei exatamente o que faz isso
<brunodorff> parece ser algo ligado com interface gráfica
<brunodorff> mas enfim
<ThiagoCMC> É um sinal para vc esquecer o Windows de uma vez por todas.
<ThiagoCMC> =P
<brunodorff> o ubuntu é bem legal
<brunodorff> kk
<brunodorff> po galera eu quis mudar
<ThiagoCMC>  ^_^
<brunodorff> mas a mudança é dolorosa
<ThiagoCMC> É só ter vontade.
<ThiagoCMC> E não voltar atrás.
<ThiagoCMC> Por nada...
<kernel> sistematico, HELPPPP_MEEEEE
<brunodorff> é mas nesses casos eu tive de voltar
<brunodorff> vou deixar em dual
<brunodorff> ahh sim, me expliquem uma parada
<brunodorff> eu fui instalar o ubuntu, ai cliquei no manual
<brunodorff> pra montar as partições e etc
<Fabianin> aqui
<brunodorff> ... montei em fat 32
<Fabianin> existe algum jeito de otimizar o ubuntu pra processador multi core?
<brunodorff> só que na hora de instalar aparecia erro, dizndo que não existia arvore
<ThiagoCMC> brunodorff, ao invés de deixar no dual, use virtualização.
<ThiagoCMC> ... se a sua máquina suportar, obviamente..
<ThiagoCMC> Fabianin, já é assim por padrão...
<sistematico> Voltei..
<vitorlobo> brunodorff,  seu pc é consciente tem bom gosto
<vitorlobo> brunodorff, ele está rejeitando o win7 automaticamente
<ThiagoCMC> boa
<Fabianin> to achando meio fraco aqui...
<Fabianin> ;/
<ThiagoCMC> a propósito brunodorff, se o seu PC suportar virtualização, vc poderá instalar o Win7 dentro do Ubuntu...
<ThiagoCMC> não vai travar...
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<kernel> sistematico, OPAA
<Fabianin> vitorlobo, ainda to sofrendo com o ubuntu aqui
<kernel> sistematico, rapaz fiz de tudo... e nada
<brunodorff> uhum, mas nem instalei o 7
<kernel> ainda ta Object not found!
<ThiagoCMC> brunodorff, qual é a conf do seu PC?
<ThiagoCMC> CPU + RAM?
<sistematico> kernel: O motivo disso deve estar nos logs.
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  quale o sofrimento?
<brunodorff> meu pc tem um core 2 duo, e 3 gb de ram
<brunodorff> acho que é 1,6
<kernel> sistematico, onde vejo?
<ThiagoCMC> brunodorff, certamente o seu PC suporta "virtualização" na CPU...
<Fabianin> vitorlobo, vou ter de fazer um tratamento de choque.. quando eu instalei o ubuntu ele corrompeu meu win8... to numa roça e deixei o CD do win8 junto com a caixa do note... ou seja so vo poder reinstalar quando voltar pra casa daqui 1 semana
<kernel> fiz todos os procedimentos cabiveis
<Fabianin> entao melhor usar o ubuntu do que ficar sem nada 2 semanas
<sistematico> kernel: Cola as últimas 100 linhas: tail -n 100 /var/log/httpd/error_log >> ~/erro.txt && wgetpaste ~/erro.txt
<brunodorff> bom virtualização?
<brunodorff> tipo com o wine?
<vitorlobo> Fabianin, tomara q o cd do win8 pegue fogo
<ThiagoCMC> brunodorff, não
<ThiagoCMC> brunodorff, rode o seguinte comando no Terminal: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i vmx
<ThiagoCMC> veja se retorna algo...
<Fabianin> vitorlobo, só fazer o download hahahahah conta é ativada online
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  q teu pc exploda entao
<vitorlobo> usando ele
<Fabianin> vitorlobo, para de jogar praga, tem o complete care da dell
<brunodorff> mas ae me explica aquela parada , das partições? pra instalar o ubuntu
<Fabianin> :P
<ThiagoCMC> brunodorff, instala o Ubuntu utilizando o disco inteiro... e usa Windows 7 virtual man...
<Fabianin> Alguem ja teve problema de engasgada do ubuntu, tipo no alt tab ou trocando aba no navegador? pode ser erro de configuração?
<brunodorff> não po, é melhor particionar
<ThiagoCMC> (facepalm)...
<ThiagoCMC> ele vai particionar, no automático...
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<sistematico> Eu tenho problema de engasgada quando como muita bolacha de agua e sal sem tomar agua.
<Fabianin> sistematico, mastiga mais devagar cara
<sistematico> é
<brunodorff> ah sim
<brunodorff> mas blz me fala dessa parada ae
<brunodorff> de virtual
<sistematico> brunodorff: http://virtualbox.org
<Fabianin> vmware é melhor
<ThiagoCMC> brunodorff, se a sua CPU possuir a flag "vmx", vc poderá instalar o seu Windows 7 dentro do Ubuntu.
<sistematico> kernel: Cadê os logs mano?
<ThiagoCMC> NUNCA use VMWare ou VirtualBox.
<kernel> sistematico, tou vendo aqui
<sistematico> kernel: Tô com sono.
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<ThiagoCMC> Use o sistema nativo do Ubuntu, chamado KVM.
<kernel> quer que eu cole no bpaste?
<kernel> tem que ser os 100?
<brunodorff> hum
<ThiagoCMC> O VirtualBox  "bomzinho" tb mas, eu prefiro o KVM, que é nativo do Linux.
<sistematico> kernel: Pode ser menos, desde que tenha o erro.
<kernel> ok
<Fabianin> tem no repositório?
<kernel> vou colocar
<Fabianin> o kvm?
<brunodorff> to olhando aqui e baixando o kvm
<ThiagoCMC> basta rodar: "sudo apt-get install virt-manager kvm"
<brunodorff> como eu particiono então meu pc
<brunodorff> ?
<ThiagoCMC> no automático mesmo, sem LVM ou encrypt... Para simplificar...
<brunodorff> bom já instalei
<brunodorff> o kvm
<ThiagoCMC> agora roda: sudo adduser brunodorff libvirtd
<ThiagoCMC> desloga e loga novamente, abre o virt-manager, cria uma nova VM windows, coloca o CD e bom divertimento!
<brunodorff> ah sim no caso tenho de ter o iso né?
<ThiagoCMC> isso
<ThiagoCMC> pode ser
<kernel> sistematico, http://bpaste.net/show/ZWQ9Q0pni5aZggQ6nST7/
<brunodorff> ué apareceu que algo aqui não existe thiago
<ThiagoCMC> mas bruno, verifique se a sua CPU tem a flag de "virtualização"...
<ThiagoCMC> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i vmx
<brunodorff> adduser: O grupo 'libvirtd' não existe.
<ThiagoCMC> retorna algo?
<brunodorff> ok vou verificar
<brunodorff> joguei o comando lá
<ThiagoCMC> libvirtd
<kernel> sistematico, iai é algo com o gs.so né
<ThiagoCMC> retornou algo ou só voltou para o prompt?
<kernel> os restos das linhas sao essas mesmas
<sistematico> Seguinte.
<brunodorff> retornou nada
<ThiagoCMC> Mmm
<brunodorff> apareceu pra digitar de novo
<ThiagoCMC> na saída do comando cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Fabianin> aqui retornou, entao posso rodar a maquia virtual?
<sistematico> Tem o pacote lá, acho que é php-gd
<ThiagoCMC> tem que ter "vmx" em "flags".
<kernel> hm
<sistematico> kernel: Segundo, /srv/http/phpMyAdmin não existe.
<ThiagoCMC> ou "svm" caso a CPU for AMD
<sistematico> kernel: sudo find / -iname phpMyAdmin
<kernel> extra/php-gd 5.4.10-1
<kernel>     gd module for PHP
<sistematico> kernel: Esse mesmo.
<kernel> realmente nao está instalado
<sistematico> Instale.
<kernel> que sux
<sistematico> kernel: sudo find / -iname phpMyAdmin
<sistematico> Ache a pasta do PHPMyAdmin e altere pro lugar certo nas configurações do Apache.
<kernel> /usr/share/webapps/phpMyAdmin
<ThiagoCMC> Fabianin, pode...
<brunodorff> wp		: yes flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm dtherm
<brunodorff> deu isso
<ThiagoCMC> ahhh
<ThiagoCMC> :(
<ThiagoCMC> A sua CPU não tem a flag "vmx"...
<brunodorff> hum
<ThiagoCMC> a virtualização seria muito lenta...
<ThiagoCMC> :-/
<Fabianin> ThiagoCMC, esse kvm da pra virtualizar o xp?
<brunodorff> é
<ThiagoCMC> Fabianin, sim... praticamente qq S.O.
<kernel> sistematico, qual opção do arquivo do httpd.conf
<ThiagoCMC> Windows... Linuxes, BSDs, Solaris...
<brunodorff> tbm
<brunodorff> bom, pra rodar o xp tem de ter esse vmx?
<brunodorff> ?
<kernel> DocumentRoot ?
<ThiagoCMC> não tem que ter bruno, mas, sem a flag, vai ficar muito lento o XP...
<brunodorff> hum pdc
<brunodorff> ok então
<ThiagoCMC> não compensa....
<sistematico> kernel: grep -ri phpmyadmin /etc
<sistematico> kernel: Ache, altere.
<ThiagoCMC> brunodorff, então instale primeiro o Windows XP, depois instala o Ubuntu e, na hora das partições, escolha: "lado a lado com o Windows XP"...
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<brunodorff> sim vou fazer isso po
<ThiagoCMC> =)
<brunodorff> o negocio é como criar o disco no pendrive
<ThiagoCMC> simples
<ThiagoCMC> rode: usb-creator-gtk
<sistematico> kernel: Aqui o phpMyAdmin é em /usr/share/webapps/phpMyAdmin
<brunodorff> pois só funciona com o linux
<brunodorff> isso ae
<kernel> sistematico, aqui tambem
<kernel> sistematico, http://bpaste.net/show/k2ZKyzJ8e2sboe1R9YjR/
<kernel> nao vi nenhum erro
<kernel> da uma olhada ai
<sistematico> kernel: Em /etc/webapps/phpmyadmin você tem o arquivo de configuração pra incluir o phpMyAdmin no Apache.
<sistematico> apache.example.conf
<sistematico> Copia esse arquivo para /etc/httpd/conf/extra/httpd-phpmyadmin.conf
<kernel> ok
<brunodorff> thiago
<sistematico> Nas ultimas linhas do /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf você coloca isso aqui:
<brunodorff> esse programa só cria disco d linux
<sistematico> # PHPMyAdmin
<sistematico> Include conf/extra/httpd-phpmyadmin.conf
<sistematico> kernel: Sacou?
<Fabianin> ThiagoCMC, qual comando rodo depois de instalar o kvm?
<kernel> ja tinha colocado
<kernel> mais nao foi nas ultimas linhas
<kernel> :/
<ThiagoCMC> Fabianin, instalou com "apt-get install kvm virt-manager" ?
<Fabianin> s
<ThiagoCMC> rode "sudo adduser fabianin libvirtd"
<kernel> sistematico, tem que ser a ultima linha?
<sistematico> Não "tem" mas é bom que seja.
<kernel> vou por na ultima entao
<sistematico> kernel: /usr/share/webapps/phpMyAdmin nessa pasta não tem nenhum .htaccess?
<kernel> nops
<kernel> ops
<kernel> tem sim
<kernel> está allow from all
<kernel> dentro do arquivo sistematico
<sistematico> kernel: Limpa o log e reinicia o apache: :> /var/log/httpd/error_log
<ThiagoCMC> Fabianin, depois desloga e loga novamente e roda: virt-manager
<sistematico> :> /var/log/httpd/access_log
<Fabianin> ok ThiagoCMC
<sistematico> systemctl restart mysqld httpd
<sistematico> kernel: Aí cola o log de novo pra mim: http://paste.sistematico.org
<kernel> ok
<kernel> sistematico, o access ?
<sistematico> error e access.
<sistematico> Os dois.
<kernel> okey
<brunodorff> thiagocmc
<brunodorff> quando puder
<brunodorff> fala ae
<kernel> sistematico, http://paste.sistematico.org/61 é o error
<sistematico> Nenhum erro.
<kernel> sistematico, http://paste.sistematico.org/62
<kernel> o access
<sistematico> Normal.
<kernel> entao vamos testar
<kernel> Object not found!
<kernel> nao da certo http://localhost/phpMyAdmin
<kernel> tenho que copiar o PhpMyAdmin para o /srv/http sistematico ?
<kernel> olha o erro que deu no log [Thu Jan 03 00:56:20 2013] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /srv/http/phpMyAdmin
<sistematico> Pode, porem não deve,
<kernel> fodz
<sistematico> Seguinte.
<sistematico> Isso é o path.
<sistematico> No php.ini...
<kernel> que coisa hein
<sistematico> [root@ironhide ~]# cat /etc/php/php.ini | grep open_basedir
<sistematico> open_basedir = /usr/share/webapps/:/srv/http/:/home/:/tmp/:/usr/share/pear/:/etc/webapps
<sistematico> Deixa o seu o mais parecido possível com o meu.
<sistematico> Se não quiser usar o userdir, apaga o :/home/
<kernel> humm
<kernel> só pode ser isso
<sistematico> O seu tá diferente?
<kernel> open_basedir=/srv/http/:/home/:/tmp/:/usr/share/pear/:/path/to/documentroot
<kernel> que sux
<sistematico> :)
<sistematico> Num tem o /usr/share/webapps/, num ia funcionar nunca.
<sistematico> :/path/to/documentroot esse aqui apaga, ele num existe.
<sistematico> Aí da restart ou reload no Apache e testa de novo.
<kernel> deu certo
<kernel> agora sim
<kernel> aeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<kernel> \o/
<kernel>  |
<kernel> /  \
<kernel> AUHeuiaHeihaiehAHUE
<kernel> show de bola viu
<kernel> interface do phpmyadmin
<vitorlobo> kernel, ta aprendendo php fiote?
<kernel> vitorlobo, é cara
<kernel> vai rolar um projeto aqui
<kernel> filé com a prefeitura
<kernel> tenho que aprender mexer no mysql
<kernel> vou tomar conta da parte de armazenamento
<kernel> das informações
<ThiagoCMC> Go Cloud!
<kernel> sistematico, obrigado cara voce sempre me salva
<sistematico> De nada mano.
<kernel> é o unico que tem paciencia comigo
<sistematico> Tô aqui pra isso.
<kernel> heheh
<sistematico> hahahaha
<kernel> voce e o rudolf
<kernel> haUIehauiHeHAUE
<sistematico> huhuh
<sistematico> Voltarei pra minha Cripta agora.
<sistematico> Boa noite a todos.
<kernel> tomar um aquarius fresh pra comemorar
<kernel> heheh
<kernel> boa
<kernel> brunodorff, iai mano conseguiu
<brunodorff> não caras
<kernel> :/
<brunodorff> não to conseguindo criar o disco
<brunodorff> de windows
<kernel> o.O
<kernel> usa o unetbootin
<kernel> programinha muito bom, e facil de mexer
<brunodorff> pois é to usando ele
<brunodorff> só que não ta achando o pendrive
<brunodorff> diz que tenho de formatar em fat32
<brunodorff> e o pendrive tá aqui
<brunodorff> e não consigo o formatar
<brunodorff> tá tenso
<brunodorff> quando abro o pendrive aqui ele aparece com uma copia do windows de instalação
<brunodorff> mas não tá funcionando
<kernel> vish
<brunodorff> tem algo muito errado
<kernel> porque ele deve ficar iso9006
<brunodorff> o ubuntu tá lento
<kernel> quando fica bootavel
<brunodorff> um
<kernel> formata ele e tenta novamente
<kernel> fdisk -l
<kernel> e olha qual dispositivo ele é
<kernel> se é /dev/sdb1
<kernel> pelo tamanho dele
<kernel> e da um mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<brunodorff> hum não apareceu
<brunodorff> vou mandar o que apareceu pra mim
<kernel> olha pelo o tamanho
<kernel> ele aparece o tamanho
<kernel> no fdisk -l
<brunodorff> Dispositivo Boot Início Fim Blocos Id Sistema /dev/sda1   *        2048   618985471   309491712   83  Linux /dev/sda2       618987518   625141759     3077121    5  Estendida /dev/sda5       618987520   625141759     3077120   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<kernel> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes, 976773168 sectors
<brunodorff> pois é
<kernel> nao ta aparecendo
<kernel> o.O
<kernel> da um df -Th
<kernel> olha ve se ta montando pelo menos
<kernel> mais acho dificil
<brunodorff> po to mandando
<brunodorff> e n ta indo
<brunodorff> ......../dev/sdb       iso9660   621M  621M       0 100% /media/brunodorff/GRTMPVOL_EN
<brunodorff> apareceu
<brunodorff> e ai o que diz?
<kernel> huMm
<kernel> está /dev/sdb
<kernel> tenta mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb
<brunodorff> ée apareceu isso
<kernel> mais acho que ta bugado
<kernel> era pra aparecer a partição
<kernel> no caso /dev/sdb1
<kernel> com o numero
<brunodorff> mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb
<kernel> /dev/sdb é o dispositivo
<kernel> e nao a partição
<brunodorff> mas acho que o 1 é a instalação do linux
<kernel> ou mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdb
<brunodorff> ?
<kernel> se fosse aparecia
<brunodorff> negado de novo
<kernel> /dev/sda ou /dev/sdb é dispositivo
<kernel> é hardware
<brunodorff> de tanto eu tentar
<brunodorff> deu isso
<kernel> o numero significa que é a partição dentro do dispositivo
<brunodorff> hum sim
<brunodorff> mas no caso aonde tem sdb1
<brunodorff> tem o tamanho total do hd
<kernel> seu pendrive deve ta com bug
<brunodorff> .../dev/sda1      ext4      291G  5,3G    271G   2% /
<brunodorff> pois é só me falta isso agora kkk
<kernel> é sda1
<kernel> é a primeira partição do seu HD
<kernel> e nao sdb1
<kernel> presta atenção
<kernel> sda é uma coisa sdb é outra
<kernel> sdc sdd sde
<kernel> e assim por diante
<brunodorff> hum
<brunodorff> é confundi
<brunodorff> mas tem como tirar este bug?
<kernel> pode ser a tabela de alocação de seu pendrive
<kernel> meu pendrive estava com isso quando eu comprei
<kernel> esses pendrive de hoje em dia sao uma merd@
<brunodorff> po mas  nunca deu isso
<brunodorff> só agora
<brunodorff> tem um tempo que uso ele
<kernel> vc tem windows pra testar ele ai?
<brunodorff> kkk to tentando instalar o windows
<brunodorff> não tenho
<kernel> :/
<brunodorff> foi alguns destes programas que instalei
<brunodorff> tem um programa que tá aparecendo o pendrive
<brunodorff> pra formatar
<kernel> brunodorff, tipo..
<brunodorff> mas ai aparece como letra, igual no windows
<brunodorff> não sei qual é
<kernel> digita fdisk /dev/sdb
<kernel> vai aparecer uma telinha com opçoes
<kernel> digita N para New
<kernel> mais bota /dev/sdb
<kernel> nao vai por outra coisa nao, rs
<brunodorff> po deu negado
<kernel> sudo su
<kernel> digita sua senha do usuario
<kernel> e tenta novamente
<kernel> tem que ser como root
<vitorlobo> brunodorff,  #cg-br entra logo
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> orra
<vitorlobo> eu te chamano
<vitorlobo> rs
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<kernel> olha o spam
<vitorlobo> maluco n sabe receber invite
<vitorlobo> :S
<kernel> vai levar k-line da Ursinha
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> fica queto ae
<brunodorff> que isso?
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> rauhahuauhahuaa
<brunodorff> hum sim agora fui kk
<brunodorff> O dispositivo não contém nem uma tabela de partições DOS válida nem um rótulo de disco Sun, OSF ou SGI Fazendo um novo rótulo de disco DOS com o identificador de disco 0xd33f03d7. As alterações ficarão na memória somente, até que você decida gravá-las. Depois disso, claro, o conteúdo anterior não será recuperável.  Aviso: a opção inválida 0x0000 da tabela de partições 4 será corrigida por gravação (w)
<paralelepipedo> Fabianin, iai resolveu?
<Fabianin> vitorlobo, entao nem testei rs
<brunodorff> boa
<Fabianin> to aqui no fb vo deixar pra amanha
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  qual q é o prob msmo?
<brunodorff> e eu que fudi com o pendrive aqui , nem instalei nem windows nem nada
<Fabianin> Agora nenhum, só vou tentar fazer uma vm do winxp
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  ta usando ubuntu?
<Fabianin> uhum
<Fabianin> usando n neh
<Fabianin> sofrendo
<Fabianin> pq ate trocar aba no firefox é um sacrificio
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  abre o terminal ae
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  digita wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/98397345/loboshell
<Fabianin> pronto
<vitorlobo> Fabianin, agora digita bash loboshell
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  se te servir em algo me avisa
<vitorlobo> :)
<vitorlobo> Fabianin, eu q fiz nestante...pra ajudar os cabra
<Fabianin> eu ate tentei usar a op 5
<Fabianin> mas da erro
<Fabianin> :/
<Fabianin> minha instalação foi feita hoje
<Fabianin> n era pra isso ta assim
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  é unity?
<Fabianin> s
<vitorlobo> eu n testei ainda rs
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  me me dizer q erro q da?
<Fabianin> hahahaha
<Fabianin> ah
<Fabianin> um é pq to usando o dpkg ja
<Fabianin> o outro
<Fabianin> é
<Fabianin> a msm coisa
<Fabianin> HAHAHHAa
<vitorlobo> Fabianin, executa o 5 la
<vitorlobo> e me diz o erro q da
<Fabianin> espera eu terminar o down aqui
<vitorlobo> preu ver aqui
<Fabianin> wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/98397345/loboshell
<Fabianin> ops
<Fabianin> E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível)
<Fabianin> E: Não foi possível obter acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), outro processo está a utilizá-lo?
<Fabianin> é por que to instalando o wine via central de programaas
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  ah é por isso
<Fabianin> uhum..
<Fabianin> vo esperar terminar
<Fabianin> falta 17mb
<Fabianin> mas nessa internet de 40kb/s vai demorar uma vida
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  axo q vou adicionar
<vitorlobo> mais 2 opçoes auhauhauhaa
<vitorlobo> 6 - Livre-se do unity
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> dai vc escolhe
<vitorlobo> é
<vitorlobo> vou por
<vitorlobo> auhauhahauahua
<Fabianin> mas se me livrar do unity
<Fabianin> vo usar o que?
<Fabianin> vo ter de baixar o gnome
<Fabianin> nao?
<Fabianin> nessa internet é inviavel baixar qualquer coisa
<Fabianin> só o necessário
<Fabianin> se não já tinha baixado uma iso do windows rs vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  nao
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  tem gnome, matte,e17, kde, xfce4, lxde, fluxbox, latte
<vitorlobo> uma cacetada de opção
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  vou botar disponivel todas elas
<Fabianin> mas vo ter de baixar
<Fabianin> de qualquer jeito
<Fabianin> nao vem no ubuntu
<Fabianin> vitorlobo,
<vitorlobo> Fabianin, eu sei
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  por isso a necessidade de fazer um script q adicione
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  n seria bom?
<vitorlobo> rs
<Fabianin> uhum...
<Fabianin> qual o mais "leve" pra instalar
<Fabianin> menor download
<Fabianin> vitorlobo,
<vitorlobo> Fabianin, fluxbox
<vitorlobo> nem 1mb tem
<vitorlobo> rs
<Fabianin> tá, ele deve ser tenebroso vitorlobo
<Fabianin> outra opção? hahahahaa
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  enlightenment 17
<Fabianin> melhor custo beneficio é esse?
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  mais bonito q kde e ultramente mais rapido
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  sem dúvidas
<vitorlobo> o e17 é fantástico
<Fabianin> vi as screen aqui
<Fabianin> curti n
<Fabianin> acho q vo de xfce
<Fabianin> lembro de ja ter usado uma vez
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  pronto
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/98397345/loboshell
<vitorlobo> substitui rs
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  ja ensina a instalar 5 ambientes diferentes
<vitorlobo> :D
<Fabianin> vlw vitorlobo
<Fabianin> amanha vo instalar
<Fabianin> outro
<vitorlobo> Fabianin,  mas testa o bagulho ae
<vitorlobo> ainda ta no wine?
<Fabianin> to baixando outras coisas pra configurar ele
<Fabianin> mtos download pra pouca net
<sagat> hoje eu acordei de saco cheio
<sagat> saco cheio de saber que uso linux hà 4 anos
<sagat> porém não sou especialista em nada
<sagat> gosto de aprender
<sagat> estudar pesquisar
<sagat> saber tudo oque está ao meu alcance
<sagat> voltado para linux
<sagat> porém não tenho um foco
<sagat> ontem estava vendo algo sobre o backtrack
<sagat> achei interessante
<sagat> com umas ferramentas legais
<sagat> tinha baixado o ubuntu 12
<sagat> mas não fico legal no meu notebook
<sagat> quero uma distribuição onde eu posso pesquisar sobre
<sagat> estudar mais
<sagat> achar coisas interessantes
<sagat> atualemnte uso linux a nivel de usuário
<sagat> um pouco avançado
<sagat> em configurações ou coisas assim
<sagat> mas nunca tive um projeto concreto com o linux
<ThiagoCMC> quer evoluir?
<sagat> gostaria de saber oque acham do backtrack (vale a pena estudar sobre)
<ThiagoCMC> aprende Openstack.
<sagat> ou é besteira
<sagat> sim carlo
<sagat> claro
<sagat> openstack
<sagat> bom dia thiago CMC
<ThiagoCMC> bom dia!
<sagat> o oponstack é uma distro em desenvolvimento para hakers é isso
<sagat> ?
<ThiagoCMC> não
<ThiagoCMC> Openstack é o motor de um provedor de Cloud Computing
<artefinalistajr> bom dia...
<artefinalistajr> preciso de ajuda com tranferencia de arquivos windows > ubuntu
<artefinalistajr> sempre que transfiro um arquivo ele vem sem permissoes de acesso/uso
<Peste_Bubonica> artista-frustrad, que tipo de magia negra vc pensa em usar para preservar permissoes entre 2 sistemas q nao se conhecem?
<Peste_Bubonica> artista-frustrad, sorry, msg errada
<adiaswin> colega irtigor voce aqui
<adiaswin> legal mais um do ubuntu forum
<Mauricio> bom dia
<Mauricio> notebook cce m300s com intel gma 3600 socorro resolução video ñ chega a 1366x768
<Mauricio> sistema lubuntu 12.04
<adiaswin> mauricio: qual o maximo que voce consseque chegar
<adiaswin> de resoluçao
<Mauricio> 1024x768
<Celso> meu HP com o xubuntu está em 1366x768
<Celso> 60,00 Hz
<adiaswin> estranho mauricio
<Mauricio> testei o xubuntu livecd a tela fica faiscando
<adiaswin> entao a taxa de atualizaçao deve esta baixa no xubuntu
<adiaswin> no caso desconfio que seu chipset de video esta indo pro espaço
<RodrigO23> bom dia galera
<Mauricio> note novo
<Celso> bom dia RodrigO23
<Mauricio> no suse 12 funciona
<adiaswin> entao pode ser um problema com o kernel
<adiaswin> faça o sequite crie um cadastro no ubuntu forum e leve seu problema pra la
<irtigor> ve
<Mauricio> ok
<adiaswin> provalvelmente o tota ou outros usuarios experientes sabem da soluçao
<Mauricio> obrigado
<Celso> http://imagebin.org/241536
<irtigor> Mauricio: olha o modulo que está em uso
<Celso> aqui a resolução está certa
<irtigor> o suporte dessa placa é meio capenga mesmo
<irtigor> deve estar usando o vesa
<Mauricio> celso tem como setar a taxa de atualização na inicialização do livecd do xubuntu
<Mauricio> irtigo como mudo o drive de vesa para intel no lubuntu
<irtigor> primeiro olha o que está em uso com lspci -vvvv
<Celso> Mauricio: Livecd eu nao sei se dá pra mexer
<irtigor> essa placa é baseada em um chipset de terceiro, o suporte não o mesmo
<Celso> nao entendo muito disso
<adiaswin>  fui
<mschon> Bom dia =)
<Okarintary> Bom
<sistematico> Bom dia.
<mschon> Qual o canal offtopic do ubuntu ?
<estanderbsb> alguem sabe informar sobre o ubuntu para android?
<Okarintary> estanderbsb: num vai sair dia 8 ou 10?
<Okarintary> 11*
<estanderbsb> Okarintary: pois é dia 11
<eltonlobato> olá! eu tenho um mac mini 2007 e gostaria de saber se teria como instalar o sistema ubuntu nele?
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Bom Dia
<adiaswin> eltonlobato: bem dependendo do hardware sim voce pode
<eltonlobato> o hardwere dele é esse: Processor, 1.83GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, 2.0GHz
<adiaswin> bem sim da para voce instalar ele tranquilo
<adiaswin> mas por curiosidade quanto de memoria ele tem
<eltonlobato> ele tem apenas 1 gb de memoria
<adiaswin> entao eu iria de xubuntu que e bem mais leve
<adiaswin> o que muda nele e apenas o ambiente grafico
<sistematico_> Ou Arch Linux que é mais leve ainda.
<sistematico_> :)
<sistematico_> Como uma pluma.
<eltonlobato> mas onde posso baixar esse xubuntu? desculpa  mas sou leigo no asunto, a instalação é tipo disco virtual ou é fisicamente?
<adiaswin> fisicamente
<adiaswin> e voce pode baixa-lo aqui: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<eltonlobato> como vou saber se meu mac é 32 ou 64 bit?
<sistematico_> eltonlobato: A instalação será do jeito que você quiser.
<Okarintary> http://www.viddler.com/v/ac8413f3
<Okarintary> ^ hand on ubuntu android
<sistematico_> eltonlobato: Pode ter certeza que seu processador é 64bits.
<sistematico_> Sem medo.
<sistematico_> O meu é um Celeron 1.3Mhz e já é 64 bits.
<adiaswin> serio
<sistematico_> Sério.
<eltonlobato> blz, vou tentar instalar ele hoje então... obrigado pelas dicas!!!
<adiaswin> legal mas o meu e um i3 e 64-bits mas eu uso 32-bits por causa da falta de memoria so tenho dois gigas
<eltonlobato> mas eu posso instalar o de 32 bit ele irá funcionar?
<adiaswin> sim sem problema
<eltonlobato> na questão de aplicativos, programas como office existe alternativas para esses sistemas?
<adiaswin> sim existe o libreofice
<eltonlobato> não quemo mais o sistema da apple, tudo é pago...
<adiaswin> e de graça
<adiaswin> tambem tem o abiword que e de graça
<eltonlobato> la no site eu posso baixar o xubuntu em um cd ou pode ser direto no mac?
<sistematico_> adiaswin: Eu tinha 1Gb de memória e usava 64 bits.
<sistematico_> adiaswin: Agora tenho 2GB e continuo usando 64 bits.
<adiaswin> e pode o sistema nao da nenhum tipo de gargalo
<sistematico_> Pelo contrário.
<sistematico_> adiaswin: Se o seu sistema é capaz, você deve usar, senão está usando somente metade do poder de processamento dele.
<adiaswin> legal entao vou testar
<sistematico_> Não que isso influencie muito, mas em tese, é assim.
<adiaswin> o linux ja e desenvolvido em 64-bits nao e
<sistematico_> 100%
<sistematico_> Em 2002 já era.
<sistematico_> E outra, tem a lib32 pra alguma coisa que não rode em 64.
<sistematico_> IMHO, 32 bits é coisa do passado, e bem passado.
<sistematico_> Não sei porque a Canonical ainda recomenda o uso.
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, baixa ae wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/98397345/loboshell
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  e executa
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  bash loboshell
<adiaswin> ok la vai
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, de repente vc ache algum das opçoes interessante
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  espero q te sirva de algo rs
<vitorlobo> :)
<adiaswin> valeu
<adiaswin> cara e intereçante
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  ta vendo ai?
<adiaswin> irei usa-lo para remover verçoes antigas de kernel
<adiaswin> to sim
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  massa rs
<adiaswin> e sim
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  fiz ontem....espero q ajude rs
<adiaswin> muito legal men
<adiaswin> leve la pro forum talvez o pessoal de la goste (-:
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  to aperfeiçoando ainda rs
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  penso em inserir mais recursos...de acordo com as duvidas q surgem em comum por aqui
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  ai depois eu ponho
<adiaswin> e isso ai
<adiaswin> boa sorte irei usar-lo para limpar meu note e quem sabe atualizar as coisas aki
<adiaswin> valeu
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, ai ele limpa mermo rs....tira as dependencias nao usadas, remove os pacotes orfaos n usados
<vitorlobo> etc
<adiaswin> legal
<adiaswin> voce ate deixou um opçao para tirar o unity
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  sim...e vc pode escolher entre
<vitorlobo> 1- Matte
<vitorlobo> 2- Xfce
<vitorlobo> 3- Lxde
<vitorlobo> 4- Kde
<vitorlobo> 5- enlightenment 17
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, ele adiciona os repositorios, as chaves e instala
<vitorlobo> rs
<adiaswin> legal
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  e pra quem curte o unity deixei uma pra otimizar tbm...tirar recursos inuteis e deixa-lo mais leve
<vitorlobo> rs
<adiaswin> massa nao sabia se tinha como deixa-lo mais leve
<sistematico> Só se o nome mudou, mas era Mate.
<vitorlobo> sistematico, né
<vitorlobo> sistematico, tem isso até
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahuaa
<sistematico> :)
<sistematico> Matte é osso.
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  é fork do fork e assassinato do norme
<vitorlobo> *nome
<sistematico> Definitivamente você não toma Mate.
<vitorlobo> so uso rs
<adiaswin> ne
<adiaswin> vamo ver se o e17 funciona
<vitorlobo> to compilando meu kernel
<adiaswin> legal eu quero aprender a compilar
<adiaswin> mas vou esperar um pouco
<adiaswin> e testar umas coisas aqui
<adiaswin> vou dar uma saida galera ja volto
<vitorlobo> agora vamo ver
<vitorlobo> ou vai ou buga
<vitorlobo> reboot
<FernandoBasso> Boa tarde.
<adiaswin> mas uma vez estou com o e17
<adiaswin> .....
<FernandoBasso> Alguém sabe me dizer como fazer o ubuntu parar de abrir aquela janelinha que diz "system program problem detected, do you want to report the problem now?" ?
<alvaro_> Fernando estou com o mesmo problema
<vitorlobo> pronto
<vitorlobo> kernel compilado
<vitorlobo> até q n demorou
<FernandoBasso> alvaro_: sudo vim /etc/default/apport e troca 1 para zero.
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, instalou o e17?
<adiaswin> sim
<FernandoBasso> alvaro_: sudo service apport stop
<adiaswin> cara e decepcionante
<alvaro_> Fernando eu queria era entender o que está causando isso e não desativar o apport
<adiaswin> acredite toda vez que movia o rato para aplicativos dava um crash
<alvaro_> Qual a versão do ubuntu?
<FernandoBasso> alvaro_: no meu caso é algo relacionado ao evolution-calendar-factory.
<adiaswin> 12.04
<FernandoBasso> A minha é a 12.10.
<alvaro_> a minha é 12.04
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, ah entao o script ta funfando bem rs
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, eu nem tenho ubuntu para testa-lo...ta sendo minha cobaia ae
<vitorlobo> :p
<alvaro_> quase todos os aplicativos estão aparecendo a bendita janela
<vitorlobo> :P
<alvaro_> FernandoBasso, posso te fazer uma pergunta tecnica?
<ilss> boa pergunta, eu tambem, depois que instalei o xubuntu desktop =/
<FernandoBasso> Don't ask to ask. Se eu souber...
<alvaro_> Fernando é o seguinte, instalei o Synaptic recentemente, o mesmo está me informando que tenho 1 Kernel de 64B e 7 Kernel de 32B, uso o Ubuntu 32 B; tudo em um pc só, isso é normal?
<FernandoBasso> alvaro_: Não tenho certeza. Qual a saída desse comando: "dpkg -l | sed -n '/linux-image/p'"
<alvaro_> http://imagebin.org/241552
<adiaswin> alvaro sao verçoes antigas de kernel
<alvaro_> Fernando o comando deu isso http://pastebin.com/DSH27ZNW
<FernandoBasso> adiaswin: Correto. Só que é estranho ter 32 e 64 bits.
<FernandoBasso> alvaro_: de acordo com a saída do comando, só tem 32 bits.
<alvaro_> olha a primeira linha
<FernandoBasso> alvaro_: verdade.
<FernandoBasso> E o que mostra 'uname --all'?
<alvaro_> espere
<alvaro_> http://pastebin.com/4gv0n8A6
<alvaro_> Fernando, ter 64 e 32 no mesmo pc não pode dar erros criticos?
<FernandoBasso> alvaro_: Não sei como é possível ter aquele 64 bits. Talvez esteja apenas listando errado.
<alvaro_> o sistema anda meio estranho ultimamente
<alvaro_> aparecendo aquela janela de erro demais
<FernandoBasso> Acredito que esses erros sejam "normais" e não tem nada a ver com o seu kernel, até por que o kernel que está na memória, segundo o teu comando, é um 32 bits.
<alvaro_> Porque esses kernels antigos não são removidos a cada atualização?
<FernandoBasso> Não, mas sempre foi assim.
<FernandoBasso> Na verdade, é por questão de poder dar boot caso um kernel novo dê problema.
<alvaro_> eles podem der removidos?
<FernandoBasso> Com o ubuntu-tweak, dá pra desinstalar eles.
<FernandoBasso> Dá pra fazer por comando também, mas não sei como é de cabeça.
<alvaro_> pelo que somei todos estão dando quase 1 giga
<FernandoBasso> Ou faz assim: apt-get purge linux-image-xyz...-generic, mas NÃO remove aquele que aparece em 'uname -r'.
<FernandoBasso> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/10/remove-old-kernels-from-ubuntu-12-10-with-ubuntu-tweak/
<alvaro_> pelo Synaptic não remove?
<FernandoBasso> Não sei.
<FernandoBasso> Acho que sim, na verdade.
<alvaro_> queria remover pelo menos aquele de 64
<FernandoBasso> Mas CUIDADO pra não remover o que está sendo usado. Ele aparece com 'uname -r'.
<alvaro_> vixi
<alvaro_> Te agradeço Fernando :D
<FernandoBasso> Acabei de desinstalar kernels antigos com o ubuntu-tweak aqui.
<FernandoBasso> Simples e fácil.
<alvaro_> vou tentar
<alvaro_> Fernando removi pelo Synaptic deu certo o de 64 já era :D :D
<FernandoBasso> Beleza!
<alvaro_> O synaptic eu conhecia de outro linux que eu usava, pena que a distro em si acabou
<FernandoBasso> Qual era?
<FernandoBasso> O synaptics já foi default no ubuntu.
<alvaro_> Insigne 5.0
<alvaro_> Era um verdadeiro desafio mexer nela
<alvaro_> qual errinho ferrava tudo
<alvaro_> formatei um pc mais de 10 vezes :)
<FernandoBasso> Eu aprendi um pouco sobre linux mechendo no gentoo e depois no arch, que é a distro que uso no laptop. No trabalho (graças a deus me deixaram instalar linux no minha máquina) estou com o ubuntu.
<FernandoBasso> Só que rodo o openbox e o tint2 em vez do unity.
<alvaro_> Unity tambem é um desafio
<FernandoBasso> Eu gosto muito dele, mas não funcionou bem no pc aqui. Fica meio travando. E no pc da minha esposa, que é inferior a esse do trabalho, roda redondinho.
<FernandoBasso> Vai entender.
<alvaro_> Coloquei o ubuntu num Core2Duo, é rapido mas dá esses errinhos
<alvaro_> daqui uns dias encaro um i& com ele :D
<alvaro_> *i7
<ilss> alvaro_, peguei a conversa andando.. mas o que tem a ver c2duo com o ubuntu, dá erros ? nao entendi :S
<alvaro_> estou enfrentado uns bugs
<alvaro_> só fiz um comentario do processador que estou usando
<ilss> é que eu tb to nesse, e cada hora é uma coisa :/
<vitorlobo> http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2013/01/compilando-o-kernel-no-arch-linux.html
<vitorlobo> ilss,  quale o bug?
<ilss> vou reiniciar aqui pra ver se continua, mas tava dando erro no ubuntu, calendar.. aqueles avisos de reportar erro
<alvaro_> não estou sozinho
<ilss> e no outro note, i5 não deu esses avisos, fiz os mesmos procedimentos.. as mesmas coisas que fiz nesse lado-a-lado
<ilss> :/
<vitorlobo> ilss,  é generalizado
<vitorlobo> ilss,  na versao 12.10 muita gente ta reclamando disso
<vitorlobo> ilss, depende do hardware penso
<alvaro_> ilss, seria possivel ser o processador, tenho minhas duvidas
<virtu> aqui no 12.10 no inicio deu muito erro
<virtu> agora parou
<alvaro_> O Core2 é o i3 de agora
<ilss> pode ser
<vitorlobo> ilss,  tenho uma suposta solução
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> ilss, taca um rm -r $HOME/.config/evolution/calendar
<vitorlobo> haduckennnnn
<vitorlobo> finish
<vitorlobo> win
<vitorlobo> fatality
<ilss> mas o que é melhor, manter esse 12.10 ou instalar o 12.04 mesmo ?
<ilss> kkkk
<virtu> i3 com 12.10 aqui
<vitorlobo> alvaro_,  é nao
<vitorlobo> alvaro_,  i3 tem 4 nucleos...2 fisicos e 2 virtuais
<alvaro_> eu tenho o 12.04
<vitorlobo> alvaro_,  o core2 só tem 2
<an0n> ilss: Estabilidade 12.04
<vitorlobo> ilss,  rm -r $HOME/.config/evolution/calendar
<vitorlobo> vai na fé
<vitorlobo> hauhuahuauha
<ilss> an0n, e qual a dif. pro 12.10 ?
<alvaro_> Seria a estabilidade
<ilss> vitorlobo, kkkk
<vitorlobo> ilss,  falando serio
<an0n> ilss: 12.10 é o sistema atual
<vitorlobo> ilss,  ou é isso, ou passa pra Ursinha
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<an0n> ilss: O 12.04 é lts o suporte dele é de maior tempo..
<an0n> ilss: vc desenvolve em alguma linguagem de programação?
<ilss> php
<ilss> só :S
<an0n> ilss: Acredito que o 12.04 seria interessante..
<an0n> ilss: Está começando no linux?
<ilss> não é meu primeiro contato, mas não sei muita coisa ainda..
<ilss> o basico do basico
<an0n> ilss: O slackware é uma distribuição interessante de conhecer o linux..
<sistematico> O Slackware é uma distribuição interessante pra passar raiva com o Linux.
<an0n> sistematico: Depende do ponto de vista..
<an0n> sistematico: Acredito que depende tb de onde é aplicado..
<an0n> sistematico: Como o FreeBSD :)
<sistematico> Usei o Slackware por mais de 5 anos, minha opinião sincera é que o sistema parou no tempo.
<an0n> sim
<sistematico> Gostei muito, hoje em dia, prefiro usar o Windows do que usar ele.
<an0n> E a liberdade que vc tem no slackware, encontrou em algum outro sistema operacional?
<sistematico> Com certeza.
<sistematico> Alem de liberdade achei a inteligência que o Slackware não teve.
<sistematico> Infelizmente.
<an0n> Em qual sistema operacional?
 * vitorlobo deduzindo
<sistematico> Uma andorinha não faz verão, o Patrick se esforça, mas só ele contra 1.000 devs é desleal, qualquer distro vagabunda tem uma tonelada de pessoas empenhadas em cima.
<sistematico> Essa é minha opinião.
<vitorlobo> an0n, experimenta arch, gentoo, ou forks destas rs
<vitorlobo> ou distros vagabundas
<vitorlobo> rs
<sistematico> E olha que tem umas bem vagabundinhas aí fazendo o maior sucesso, não vou nem citar nomes.
<sistematico> Mas que são de quinta categoria são...
<an0n> E por quanto tempo essas distros tem suporte dos desenvolvedores?
<sistematico> Tem uma aí que o criador parece o homem lagarto: http://goo.gl/k9sXQ
<sistematico> Mas deixa quieto.
<an0n> aeuhaeuh
<sistematico> Gente nova, novos tempos, nova galera, novas distros..
<sistematico> Quem sou eu pra julgar.
<an0n> sim
<sistematico> an0n: Sério, e é uma famosíssima, num vou citar o nome.
<an0n> ok
<sistematico> an0n: Respondendo sua pergunta anterior, venho usando o Arch Linux a uns 4 ou 5 anos, e não tenho do que reclamar.
<an0n> sistematico: Distribuição baseada no slackware não é?
<sistematico> an0n: Sistema extremamente leve, rápido, um gerenciador de pacotes surreal, uma Wiki TOP de linha, uma comunidade monstruosa, IMHO uma distro de ponta.
<sistematico> Não.
<sistematico> De jeito nenhum.
<an0n> O cara que criou o sistema ainda desenvolve para ele?
<sistematico> Não.
<sistematico> Judd Vinet.
<sistematico> Saiu do projeto.
<sistematico> an0n: Ele foi inspirado no Slackware, mas não usa o mesmo como base.
<sistematico> Acho que no começo o CRUX foi usado, mas eu não tenho certeza.
<an0n> Sim
<Fabianin> vitorlobo, ta ae?
<Fabianin> alguem ai sabe usar o kvm?
<brunodorff> boa tarde
<brunodorff> tem como particionar o disco, depois do ubuntu instalado?
<hggdh> Fabianin: qual a dúvida no KVM?
<Fabianin> hggdh, é se era só linha de comando msm
<Fabianin> mas ja deu certo aqui
<hggdh> Fabianin: não, temos, também, o virt-manager
<hggdh> Fabianin: sudo apt-get install virt-manager
<Fabianin> ah... agora ja comecei por linha de comando rs
<Fabianin> hggdh, existe alguma ferramenta tipo o unetboot para linux q da pra fazer pen drive de instalação do XP?
<ilss> vixe que discussão kk
<ilss> agora que fui ler tudo
<hggdh> Fabianin: desconheço, não uso Windows há muito tempo. Minha última instalação de XP foi sob o KVM
<ilss> gosto da "praticidade" do ubuntu e em distros derivadas do debian pelo apt-get
<rsser> ubuntu mobile parece que vai ser o cara
<rsser> wow
<ilss> sistematico, recomenda algum?
<ilss> para que possa testar
<sistematico> Algum o que?
<ilss> o cara la tinha falado do slack, eu ja "testei" e acabei nao gostando muito
<ilss> uso diario.. desktop..
<sistematico> Debian.
<sistematico> Top de linha.
<ilss> é o que eu to pensando em instalar
<ilss> ele tambem seria mais "leve" em comparação com ubuntu
<ilss> senti uma diferença brutal do unity pro xfce
<sistematico> Bem mais leve.
<sistematico> Vou nessa, um abraço.
<ilss> abs
<luck> !ping
<brunodorff> boa tarde
<MarconM> boa tarde
<brunodorff> vou reinstalar o ubuntu, no pc
<brunodorff> mas quero particionar o disco
<brunodorff> já tentei várias vezes, mas fica dando erro quando escolho a partição
<brunodorff> diz que não existe arvore definida , ou algo assim
<brunodorff> alguem ajuda?
<brunodorff> ??
<brunodorff> alguem ajuda ae galera?
<brunodorff> sobre a instalação do ubuntu
<ldiasf> oi, alguem pode me ajudar? Preciso abrir arquivos .annot, mas nao sei se há algum programa para tal.
<ldiasf> alguem sabe dizer?
<rangelceara> Boa Tarde
<rangelceara> instalei o ubuntu 64bits só q esta em ingles como colocar o sistema para pt-br??
<gbs> porncowboy, nao uso o unity
<gbs> rang*
<gbs> mas eh ali pelo settings dele
<gbs> que fica naquela ferramenta no canto superior da direita
<gbs> tem language por la
<rangelceara> humm vlw  *gbs
<rangelceara> e vc usa oq?
<gbs> gnome3
<gbs> depois que abre o menu de configuracoes
<gbs> eh igual
<gbs> o problema eh te explciar como chegar nele hehehe
<gbs> ah, ja sei
<gbs> gnome-language-selector <
<gbs> :)
<rangelceara> so leigo no ubuntu
<rangelceara> unity é interface gráfica tbm???
<ilss> sim
<MuloxRekcah> oooooi
<rangelceara> oi
<MagoSinistro> vitorlobo sai da net :D
<Owner_Mutilador> Boa tarde galera
<Owner_Mutilador> beleza?
<ilss> boa tarde
<Peste_Bubonica> http://br-linux.org/2012/o-dia-em-que-richard-stallman-teve-um-conflito-idiomatico-no-brasil
<sagat> alguem ai usa backtrack
<sagat> valeu
<sagat> grande abrac
<BioLab> sagat, sim
<sagat> legal BIolab
<sagat> eu to iniciando nele
<sagat> pesquisando bastante
<sagat> conhece algumas fontes
<sagat> ?
<sagat> onde eu posso dar uma lida
<BioLab> sagat, somos 2, ainda sou iniciante no backtrack, posso lhe convidar para um grupo do facebook
<sagat> legal
<sagat> beto pires
<BioLab> ok
<BioLab> vou mandar PVT
<sagat> ok
<virtu> o xGrind
<xGrind> ?
<virtu> que tu faz xGrind?
<virtu> =P
<xGrind> como assim? ><
<virtu> trabalho
<virtu> estuda
<virtu> morreu
<virtu> =P
<xGrind> virtu, estudo
<xGrind> parei no ultimo ano de educação fisica e trabalhei por 3 anos em academia. agora faço curso técnico de informatica, e quero fazer faculdade nessa area
<xGrind> e curso de ingles
<virtu> xGrind, massa cara
<virtu> emprego na area tem bastante eu acho
<xGrind> virtu, quero trabalhar com desenvolvimento de softwares e banco de dados
<xGrind> mas quero sair daki. interior só da pra sobreviver ;D
<vitorlobo> xGrind, 3 anos só acompanhando as  gostosas  passe o mouse
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  ne :D
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> vitorlobo, academia não da futuro. alem de nao ser registrado, ganhar uma miseria, vc não pode usar nada do que estuda
<xGrind> passa 4 anos na faculdade estudando a toa
<vitorlobo> xGrind, realidade de nosso país...faz a q a gente fantasie muito na faculdade
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  q quebre a cara na realidade
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  rimô
<hggdh> viagem na memória... estava a ver http://dl.acm.org/classics.cfm?CFID=129346631&CFTOKEN=28839579 -- muitos destes livros eu usei. Estranho que não vejo TAOCP lá
<vitorlobo> boa rapazeada
<vitorlobo>  novidade boa por ae para plataformas abertas de dispositivos móveis
<vitorlobo> http://projectzim.blogspot.com/2013/01/mais-uma-plataforma-movel-open-source.html
<joelsonoc> Pessoal! Tenho um problema! Comprei um notebook da lenovo think pad e resolvi instalar o ubuntu 12.10 , mas o sistema do ubuntu não tem um layout de teclado para modelos lenovo como nas vesões do ubuntu com gnome2. por acaso alguem tem um notebook lenovo e conseguiu configurar o ubuntu com o modelo de teclado para o mesmo?
<vitorlobo> joelsonoc, deseja primeiramente se livrar do unity para algo mais conservador?
<vitorlobo> joelsonoc, como o gnome 2x por exemplo
<vitorlobo> axo q fica melhor pra vc resolver esse pepino
<joelsonoc> olha só! eu to usando no note atualmente o linux mint mate pois possui o gnome2, mas eu acho intereçante o ubuntu
<vitorlobo> joelsonoc, entra no terminal fazendo o favor rs
<vitorlobo> joelsonoc,  digita wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/98397345/loboshell
<vitorlobo> joelsonoc,  depois executa o comando bash loboshell
<vitorlobo> joelsonoc,  provavelmente vc encontre opçoes interessantes pra o ubuntu nele
<vitorlobo> joelsonoc, um canivete suíço somente rs
<joelsonoc> ok! farei um teste! :D
<joelsonoc> gracias
<vitorlobo> joelsonoc, no mint seu teclado é identificado?
<joelsonoc> sim, tem a opção que eu escolho para teclados lenovo
<joelsonoc> em todos as distros com gnome2 e KDE é possivel configurar
<vitorlobo> joelsonoc,  entao vc sente atração fisica ao unity?
<joelsonoc> hehe
<joelsonoc> acho o designer diferente
<joelsonoc> mas tambem to cutindo o mint mate
<vitorlobo> joelsonoc,  a melhor forma da gente te ajudar é vc com o ubuntu
<vitorlobo> pra ter suporte live
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> joelsonoc,  poisé..mate é clone (fork) do gnome 2x to usando ele tbm
<joelsonoc> ele é bem rapido a vesão LTS, as mais atuais tem muito bug
<vitorlobo> joelsonoc,  ta mas....dificil te helpar vc nao estando nele rs
<vitorlobo> joelsonoc, nem ubuntu eu uso..mas ajudo como posso rs
<joelsonoc> tranquilo! eu sei de cabeça o que tiver que faze
<joelsonoc> vitorlobo, eu estava vendo o seu codigo e vi que tem opção para remover a unity. vc instalou o mate no ubuntu? ficou legal?
<vitorlobo> joelsonoc,  nao remove, apenas instala outros
<vitorlobo> joelsonoc, assim vc pode experimenta-los e voltar ao unity se desejar
<joelsonoc> hummm, farei um teste
<vitorlobo> joelsonoc,  instalei o mate n notebook de minha mae q roda ubuntu
<vitorlobo> joelsonoc,  ficou perfeito
<joelsonoc> fica igual ao mate ao ao ubuntu gnome2
<joelsonoc> ?
<vitorlobo> joelsonoc,  sim
<vitorlobo> joelsonoc,  exatamente igual....alias, minto, fica mais leve rs
<vitorlobo> joelsonoc, mais leve q o gnome2x
<joelsonoc> igual ao mate?
<vitorlobo> joelsonoc, vem menos carregado...bem menos...mas as funcionalidades são identicas
<vitorlobo> joelsonoc,  mas o mate é fork do gnome2
<vitorlobo> joelsonoc,  entao fica igual ao mate e ao gnome2x ja q é fork
<vitorlobo> rs
<joelsonoc> vitorlobo, valeu! testarei
<joelsonoc> :D
<vitorlobo> joelsonoc,  ja experimentou o enlightment17?
<joelsonoc> nunca
<vitorlobo> joelsonoc,  vale a pena instalar para testar
<vitorlobo> joelsonoc,  é fabuloso
<joelsonoc> humm! vou verificar
<joelsonoc> hehe
<joelsonoc> mas é isso! vou trabalhar mais um pouco! aqui no terra ta tranquilo por enquanto! abração! vou fazer os testes. obrigado!
<vitorlobo> n tem de q
<atanasio> ola, perdi a senha de root
<vitorlobo> eu hein
<virtu> jogos
<virtu> algum pra indicar?
<virtu> no ubuntu
<vitorlobo> virtu,  de q estilo vc gosta?
<olnei> boa noite, Ursinha...vc por acaso, sabe habilitar novamente a opção para instalar os webapps no 12.10?
<vitorlobo> olnei, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webapps/preview
<vitorlobo> olnei,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unity-webapps-preview
<vitorlobo> olnei, testa
<xGrind> vitorlobo, ta de ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  nao
<xGrind> sabe bastante ppa kk
<xGrind> não sei pq, mas a internet fica mais lenta no ubuntu
<xGrind> ;/
<olnei> vitorlobo, mas tem que ser via ppa? Não é nativo no 12.10?
<vitorlobo> olnei,  se tiver
<vitorlobo> olnei,  busca no super  por unity-webapps
<vitorlobo> olnei, se n aparecer, só via ppa mesmo
<olnei> vitorlobo, por exemplo antes eu disse nao ao gmail, agora gostaria de testar, porém, não aparece mais a opção, eu queria habilitar isso de novo...o twitter eu consegui...
<olnei> nao tem um arquivo de config, onde eu vejo isso?
<vitorlobo> olnei,  se ta desativado, aperta a tecla super
<vitorlobo> olnei,  e busca pelo nome pra ele ativar
<olnei> já tentei isso e não aparece "unity-webapps"
<vitorlobo> olnei,  digita só webapps entao
<vitorlobo> pra ver se aparece
<olnei> vitorlobo, só aparecem aquelas instaladas, twitter , amazon...
<vitorlobo> olnei,  abre o terminal
<vitorlobo> olnei,  sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<vitorlobo> olnei,  sudo ppa-purge ppa:webapps/preview
<vitorlobo> olnei,  vamos conservar isso
<olnei> vitorlobo, eu nao tenho este ppa instalado
<vitorlobo> olnei,  entao qual o problema em instalar?
<vitorlobo> olnei,  dai vc finaliza sudo apt-get install unity-webapps-*
<vitorlobo> olnei, pelo q entendi n vem nativamente no ubuntu 12.10 mas sim nos repositórios
<olnei> vitorlobo, agora entendi...
<olnei> vamos lá...
<ThiagoCMC> que pira esse webapps!
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  dê boa noite para chucrute
<xGrind> vmsmarcelino, boa noite chucrute301
<vitorlobo> ijaajiaaiajhuaahuauhahua
<vmsmarcelino> xGrind: Boa noite, tudo bem?
<xGrind> vmsmarcelino, ta pelo celular ainda?
<vitorlobo> olnei, tem uma segunda opção tbm....o webapps ainda não trabalha com o firefox
<vitorlobo> olnei,  entretanto, trabalha com o chrome
<vitorlobo> olnei, vc pode tentar sudo apt-get install unity-chromium-extension
<vitorlobo> no caso, obviamente chromium
<vmsmarcelino> xGrind: Tu sabe qual canal do android? Não não, não instalei ainda linux porque não deu, pra instalar em cima do windows7, vou ter que fazer a partição manualmente.
<vitorlobo> xGrind, auhaahuahuhuauhahuaa ele n consegue instalar o ubuntu veio
<vitorlobo> comassim?
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  n era vc q praticamente nasceu no linux?
<vitorlobo> meudels
<olnei> vitorlobo, o comando para remover o ppa não deu certo, como disse, não o tinha instalado...
<vitorlobo> olnei,  prossiga
<xGrind> vmsmarcelino, fica no windows mesmo ;x
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Eu? estou aprendendo a mecher com linux...
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  resolveu abrir o jogo ne chucrute
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: chucrute? Eu abrir o jogo?
<vitorlobo> vmsmarcelino,  chucrute = vc
<vitorlobo> vc = chucrute
<vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Nunca tive conhecimento em linux, somente o linux..
<xGrind> vitorlobo, daki a pouco ele escreve: ja volto. e entra com outro nick
<xGrind> e assim vai...
<vitorlobo> auhuuuhaa
<xGrind> vmsmarcelino> vitorlobo: Nunca tive conhecimento em linux, somente o linux..
<vitorlobo> juro q n entendi
<xGrind> como assim man? o.O
<olnei> vitorlobo, e funciona com firefox sim, como eu disse, na primeira vez disse não para a instalaçao do gmail, o twitter eu instalei, agora nao sei como fazer volta a opção para eu ver como funciona o gmail, que parece que vai ser interessante
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuahuahuauhaa
<vmsmarcelino> xGrind: Eu digo
<vmsmarcelino> Nunca tive conhecimento aprofundado em linux...
<vitorlobo> olnei, parece q ta em fase de testes pra ff ainda
<xGrind> linux == linux
<vmsmarcelino> Mais eu entendo pouco, muito pouco mesmo.
<xGrind> oÕ
<olnei> vitorlobo, a do twitter funciona muito bem
<vmsmarcelino> Só queria mesmo aprender a instalar corretamente, só isso.. mais tudo bem. Obrigado.
<olnei> vitorlobo, o que eu acho estranho é não ter como configurar isso, ativar/desativar
<xGrind> vmsmarcelino, cada hora vc entra com um nick diferente, e faz pergunta estranha.
<olnei> talvez ninguém pensou nisso...
<vitorlobo> olnei, coisas estranhas no ubuntu é nativamente tbm rs
<xGrind> como que voce nunca teve conhecimento em linux, somente o linux. como assim? o.O
<vmsmarcelino> xGrind: Eu, eu nunca entrei com nick diferente. Só entro assim vmsmarcelino, só isso..
<xGrind> vitorlobo, coisas estranhas no ubuntu é a coisa mais natural do mundo :D
<vmsmarcelino> Mais se não poderem me ajudar, eu agradeço, muito obrigado.
<olnei> vitorlobo, creio que os desenvolvedores não imaginaram que alguém pudesse desabilitar em um momento e noutro, habilitar...só pode ser isso.
<vitorlobo> xGrind, oq me fere....é quem subjulga o linux por causa dos crashs do ubuntu
<vitorlobo> achando q linux se resume a ubuntu
<vitorlobo> =\
<xGrind> vitorlobo, igual qndo compram uma maquina e vem com uma porcaria de uma distribuiçao de fundo de quintal, q nem repositorio tem. dai falam que linux não presta
<vmsmarcelino> Uma boa noite pra todos e obrigado.
<xGrind> generalizam
<xGrind> Geowany, eae noob
<virtu> bah me intoxiquei
<Geowany> fala xGrind
<vitorlobo> xGrind, juro q ainda farei um video comparando a agilidade e alternativas, vias, atalhos para manipulação do sistema linux em tarefas simples do dia-a-dia vs o mesmo método no windows
<vitorlobo> xGrind, isso vai me permitir disseminar mais o linux nessa sociedade tão preconceituosa
<xGrind> vitorlobo, uma vez um cara veio se achando o bonzão no facebook, comentando um negocio q postei. dai comentou assim: linux nao presta, nunca vai bater windows e android.
<olnei> vitorlobo, obrigado pela atenção e boa noite...vou dar uma fuçada no dconf, quem sabe não encontro uma entrada ali para configurar isso...
<vitorlobo> xGrind, cagou pelos dedos total
<vitorlobo> rs
<virtu> http://i.imgur.com/Bc25J.jpg
<virtu> note de 11
<virtu> plugado via HDMI no monitor
<virtu> bios UEFI
<virtu> e um PARTO pra instalar linux
<ThiagoCMC> minha BIOS tem EFI
<ThiagoCMC> instalou de prima
<ThiagoCMC> deixei no auto
<vitorlobo> ThiagoCMC, ubuntu?
<ThiagoCMC> sim
<vitorlobo> ThiagoCMC, explicado
<virtu> ja veio com windows 8 instalado?
<ThiagoCMC> afe
<ThiagoCMC> hahahaha
<ThiagoCMC> lógico que não...
<virtu> o pior cenário é UEFI e W8 pronto
<vitorlobo> ThiagoCMC, a canonical comprou chaves para rodar ubuntu em aparelho com EFI
<virtu> dai fode tudo
<virtu> eu tentei FEDORA e foi-se o boot
<virtu> dai fiquei sem SO bootavel
<vitorlobo> virtu, é mas......a apple faz isso desde sempre ne
<virtu> mas via LiveUSB eu me quebrei
<vitorlobo> virtu, tenta rodar qualquer outro s.o em um aparelho da apple pra vc ver
<vitorlobo> virtu, ou rodar uma mp3 em um programa q n seja d apple
<ThiagoCMC> eu uso Ubuntu no meu macbook air
<virtu> vitorlobo, a questao da apple é que é OS X dai nao precisa... OS X ainda é um bom SO
<ThiagoCMC> com dual boot
<vitorlobo> virtu,  bom ou ruim, quem deve escolher é quem usa
<vitorlobo> virtu, e n a empresa
<vitorlobo> rs
<virtu> eu tenho um Mac Mini 2010 que tenho que resetar pois vendi
<vitorlobo> isso se chama monopólio
<virtu> vitorlobo, ai depende =) quem quer usar nix e ms num apple tem que estar disposto a pagar caro
<virtu> financeiramente nao vejo razao para alguem usar outro SO num produto Apple
<virtu> por exemplo...
<virtu> este note eu comprei na balck friday por 399U$
<virtu> core i3 4gb de ram 500gb de hd
<vitorlobo> virtu, essa é outra questao.....pq os aparelhos apple sao tao caros? são tantas vertentes q levam a isso
<virtu> um mac air mais antigo... ja custa o dobro facilmente
<virtu> dai sao outros 500
<virtu> apple é apple e pronto
<virtu> num PC eu prefiro usar Linux do que Windows
<virtu> num Apple eu prefiro OS X mesmo
<virtu> e nem faco questao de usar outro sistema
<virtu> num PC eu gosto de ter Windows e Linux
<virtu> num Apple nao
<virtu> basta OS X
<virtu> vou indo pessoal
<virtu> amanha é outro dia e hoje ainda nao terminou
<virtu> abs
<hggdh> uma aviso geral -- por favor, sem palavrões
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-04
<Carl_> rsrsrs é minha primeira vez aqui nesse chat, eu quero tirar uma dúvida
<Carl_> eu quero instalar o ubuntu, mais deixar o windows instalado na maquina tambem
<xGrind> vitorlobo, oq acha? chucrute detected?
<Carl_> rsrrs chucrute
<Carl_> não
<Carl_> eu não posso ainda me desfazer do windows
<Carl_> eu preciso fzr uma trasição com calma, achei q vcs poderiam me ajudar
<ThiagoCMC> nego entra, pergunta e vaza... lol
<xGrind> ThiagoCMC, daqui a pouco ele entra com outro nick. sei quem é
<ThiagoCMC> ah é?! Tem essa...?
<xGrind> espera q vc vai ver kk
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<ThiagoCMC> cada um
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  com certeza era ele
<xGrind> ThiagoCMC, o vitorlobo ta ligado quem é
<ThiagoCMC> sussa...
<vitorlobo> esse maluco é doente vei
<vitorlobo> toda hora entra com um nick
<ThiagoCMC> vixi man
<vitorlobo> se fazendo por alguém
<ThiagoCMC> o mundo tá CHEIO destes.
<vitorlobo> carencia.....
<xGrind> isso é falta de chinelada
<vitorlobo> hauahahua so pode
<Fabianin_> Alguém programa em C e manja de registros? rs
 * xGrind desconfiado...
<vitorlobo> guevara, fala viajante
<guevara> opa, e ai vitorlobo! beleza?
<vitorlobo> tdo tranquilo
<vitorlobo> guevara,  e porai?
<guevara> instalei aqui o toolkit
<guevara> pra desenvolver pro Ubuntu Phone OS
<guevara> ja testou ai?
<guevara> fiz o exemplo do conversor de moeda
<vitorlobo> guevara, uso mais ubuntu n
<vitorlobo> guevara, to usando o arch
<guevara> ah sim
<guevara> o pessoal curtiu a novidade pelo fato de nao precisar da jvm
<guevara> mas usa sintaxe javacript no qml
<guevara> rodando nas mãos do mark http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLtcj7FdIYA
<xGrind> oq acham? http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=pt&sl=auto&tl=pt&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.muktware.com%2F5057%2Fubuntu-phone-doomed-fail-cnn-money-story-claims%23.UOYlePnB7Hk
<guevara> a diferença de antes e hoje é que hoje se faz necessário integração de sistemas corporativos
<guevara> canonical tem cloud
<guevara> e uma plataforma unica iria integrar tudo
<guevara> e em tb o steam
<guevara> tem*
<ThiagoCMC> xGrind, pessoas só falam... Mas não se escreve...
<ThiagoCMC> Muuuitos diziam que o Bitcoin iria morrer, que já até acabou!! Isso em 2010... lol
<ThiagoCMC> que é furada, que é isso e aquilo... blah blah blah...
<RodrigO23> o bitcoin tah com tudo ainda
<ThiagoCMC> Pior que as "notícias" que vejo pela web ou na TV (que não assito), são os comentários ridículos das pessoas...
<ThiagoCMC> é cada uma...
<ThiagoCMC> RodrigO23, sim!
<ThiagoCMC> :-D
<RodrigO23> o Bitcoin eh a principal moeda de troca na web
<ThiagoCMC> 100% da minha renda é em Bitcoins.
<ThiagoCMC> Quase não uso mais o Real man...
<ThiagoCMC> vou fechar as minhas contas bancárias...
<RodrigO23> principalmente na Deep Web
<xGrind> nem sabia disso =x
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<ThiagoCMC> Pois é...
<ThiagoCMC> Bitcoin rulez! Linux rulez!
<xGrind> dinheiro verde da colheita feliz? :D
<ThiagoCMC> Open Source Everywhere!
<ThiagoCMC> Até o meu dinheiro é open source cabra! LOL
<ThiagoCMC> Nunca imaginei que diria isso algum dia...
<RodrigO23> kkkkkk
<ThiagoCMC> ^_^
<xGrind> agora sim. o vlc atualizou aki pra versao 2.1.0. horrivel
<ThiagoCMC> =P
<xGrind> .rmvb ta uma chiadeira
<RodrigO23> ThiagoCMC vc frequenta a Deepweb?
<ThiagoCMC> não...
<xGrind> ThiagoCMC, ensina ae, pq nunca entendi como funciona
<ThiagoCMC> O Bitcoin?
<xGrind> os dois
<ThiagoCMC> bom, Bitcoin é um dinheiro, só isso. É uma moeda.
<ThiagoCMC> Concorrente do Real, do Dólar...
<ThiagoCMC> Só que não é controlada por nenhum governo, nem por nenhum banco ou "casa da moeda"...
<ThiagoCMC> é tudo controlado pelo software livre "bitcoin".
<ThiagoCMC> É um sistema financeiro inteiro.
<ThiagoCMC> E os seus Bitcoins, ficam gravados no arquivo wallet.dat no seu diretório ~/.bitcoin/
<ThiagoCMC> e para enviar os Bitcoins para qualquer parte do mundo, basta clicar no botão "send"...
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<ThiagoCMC> nada de bancos ou intermediários
<ThiagoCMC> nada do governo saber quantos Bitcoins vc tem.
<ThiagoCMC> ou seja, com o Bitcoin, acabou para o governo.
<ThiagoCMC> Não tem mais como ele controlar o fluxo das riquesas que trafegam pelo Bitcoin...
<ThiagoCMC> Basicamente, o seu Ubuntu vira o seu "Banco".
<xGrind> se ficam num arquivo, da pra burar? ><
<xGrind> burlar*
<ThiagoCMC> burlar?
<ThiagoCMC> ou roubar?
<xGrind> da na msm kk
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<xGrind> pq se fica num arquivo, da pra editar
<ThiagoCMC> Bom, o meu wallet.dat é encryptado...
<ThiagoCMC> se alguém roubá-lo, não vão conseguir "sacar" as Bitcoins, enviando-as para outra "carteira de Bitcoins" de posse do ladrão.
<ThiagoCMC> e eu tenho backups em tudo quanto é lugar...
<ThiagoCMC> até dentro da minha mente... lol Com o brainwallet...
<ThiagoCMC> ehhehe
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> ja te implantaram um chip?
<ThiagoCMC> não... eu tenho uma senha-semente, que cria a minha carteira no software correto, e então posso usar os Bitcoins.
<ThiagoCMC> Se eu esquecer a senha, perdi tudo...
<vitorlobo> Controle seu Windows 8 apenas com o olhos
<vitorlobo> Leia mais em: http://www.tecmundo.com.br/tecnologia/34659-controle-seu-windows-8-apenas-com-o-olhos.htm#ixzz2GxrhLApI
<vitorlobo> ops
<ThiagoCMC> o mais foda dos Bitcoins, é que você não consegue gastar o mesmo Bitcoin duas vezes, restaurando do backup, por exemplo... A rede mundial negará a transação.
<vitorlobo> controle o windows 8 apenas com os olhos
<vitorlobo> dai vc olha para fora do monitor
<vitorlobo> e diz
<vitorlobo> SAI WINDOWS
<vitorlobo> acompanha meu olhar
<vitorlobo> rs
<Fabianin_> VEM WINDOS
<ThiagoCMC> E, ninguém consegue falsificar 1 Bitcoin, é impossível falsificá-lo!
<vitorlobo> sai desse pc
<vitorlobo> q nao te pertence
<Fabianin_> WINDOWS
<ThiagoCMC> logo, é a moeda mais segura do mundo.
<ThiagoCMC> Sai pra lá Windows!
<Fabianin_> kk
<ThiagoCMC> kick ban this #$@#%@%$%
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<Fabianin_> Quanto ódio, me falaram que a comunidade unix era amistosa
<Fabianin_> hahahahahaha
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<xGrind> amistosa? qndo isso?
<RodrigO23> acho que um lugar que so tem geeks e nerds nao tem como ser muito amistosa...kkkkkkk
<Fabianin_> xGrind, foram as lendas que eu já ouvi... Nunca tive mto contato com a mesma, tá extinta qse
<Fabianin_> juntar ceis tudo e levar num puteiro, nunca mais vão querer saber de linux!!! brinksss
<RodrigO23> vi um documentário que uma reuniao com Bill gates se vc nao fosse chamado de idiota pelo menos uma 19 vezes a reuniao era um sucesso
<ThiagoCMC> menos o Stallman...
<ThiagoCMC> ehehhe
<xGrind> um lugar onde um quer ser melhor do que o outro, não pode ser amistosa ne vitorlobo  ?
<ThiagoCMC> afe
<ThiagoCMC> sério?
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  né
<Fabianin_> concordo, esse negocio de competição ae
<Fabianin_> Capaz de se um falar que é viado o outro grita "ah mas voce não da o c* como eu dou querido!!"
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Fabianin_> Só pra dizer que é melhor q o outro
<xGrind> Fabianin_, ta muito gay hj hein chucrute301
<vitorlobo> Fabianin_,  tem varios no ramo...acredite
<Fabianin_> xGrind, to feliz cara, fiz as pazes com o ubuntu aqui
<RodrigO23> chucrute? kkkkkk
<vitorlobo> Fabianin_, cuidado q vc pode estar em ambiente hostil
<Fabianin_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> Fabianin_, pq oq n falta é viado ubuntero
<vitorlobo> o.o
<xGrind> kkkkkkkk
<xGrind> +1
 * xGrind curtiu isso
<hggdh> ThiagoCMC: olha a linguagem, por favor
<RodrigO23> eu vi um video do PC siqueira uma vez que ele disse que quem usa linux nao usa perfume
<Fabianin_> Fabianin_, não curtiu
<vitorlobo> quando fui no flisol mesmo
<vitorlobo> serio mesmo cara
<vitorlobo> axo q era praga sei la
<vitorlobo> todo mano q eu parava pra conversar
<vitorlobo> pra conhecer
<vitorlobo> tinha trejeito homo
<vitorlobo> eu até me perguntei
<vitorlobo> "é.......o movimento gls....é software-livre"
<xGrind> vitorlobo, pq vc acha q tem aquela cor roxa ? ;x
<vitorlobo> auhahuauahuauhaa
<vitorlobo> xGrind, pior
<Fabianin_> Na nossa area(programação, TI afins) tem mtooo nerd e nerd não tem sucesso com a mulher, qual a solução pra eles terem sucesso afetivo? virando gays...
<vitorlobo> xGrind, e as minas q tavam la...era pra caçar nerd
<RodrigO23> eu acho que o cara nao teria um orgasmo maior se ele nao tivesse conseguido compilar o kernel na mão sem erros...
<xGrind> RodrigO23, PC Siqueira é poser. fica fazendo video tosco na net e fala que linux é ruim. ruim é ele q usa windows pirar e só sabe ficar usando roupinha tosca pra dar ibope
<hggdh> bastou. Por favor parem com esta discussão. Off-topic e misoginista
<vitorlobo> Fabianin_, tem q ser muito macho viu....pra suportar rolentrando...sou esse macho todo n
<Fabianin_> vitorlobo, nem eu rapaz
<vitorlobo> uhahuauhahuahuaa
<Fabianin_> vitorlobo, por isso vo demorar 8 anos pra formar
<Fabianin_> HHAHAHAHA
<xGrind> misoginista? O.o
<Fabianin_> Nem vou falar miso o que pra não levar ban e kick
<ThiagoCMC> vixi, o que foi que eu falei de mais?! Só porque sou anti-governo?  lol
<xGrind> ThiagoCMC, o canal e' proprietario
<RodrigO23> ehh eu toh ligado o xGrind, ele fala oqe ele acha
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23, Fabianin_ canal libre é #cg-br
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> ThiagoCMC, !
<Fabianin_> partiu, rs
<hggdh> vitorlobo: mais um palavrão e seras kicked out
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  sim senhor
<Fabianin_> palavrao, onde? cade a filosofia livre do ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> Fabianin_,  ta batendo em ponta de faca mano
<vitorlobo> Fabianin_, fica a dica
<xGrind> !abuso
<hggdh> Fabianin_: o canal tem normas. O canal é para discussão do Ubuntu e seus derivados. O vitorlobo criou um outro canal para outros assuntos. Use-o
<vitorlobo> hggdh, deixe de stress rapaz
<vitorlobo> hggdh, acordou nervoso hj?
<Fabianin_> Bem, sei que vou tomar ban, mas só pra avisar que vou reportar a cannonical o abuso.
<hggdh> não, não estou nervoso
<hggdh> Fabianin_: vá para o #ubuntu-irc-council para reportar abuso de minha parte
<Fabianin_> Prefiro via email... anexo o log tbm, email é mais formal
<hggdh> o log está disponível em http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<RodrigO23> alguem ai ja usou um processador Xeon?
<kayo> eu tenho um servidor antigo que comprei
<kayo> recentemente com xeon
<kayo> ainda nao esta operando 100% mas ja testei
<RodrigO23> tava querendo comprar um
<Fabianin_> hggdh,  Só acho que se você se encaixa no perfil que estavamos discutindo não era motivo pra ficar raivoso, poderia entrar e enriquecer a discussão, as pessoas que você baniu foi quem me ajudou ontem quando estava com problemas e não você ou outro admin, então acho que sua atitude foi demasiada enérgica
<kayo> uso pessoal?
<RodrigO23> nao o processador mas um server "veio"
<kayo> ah bacana
<RodrigO23> aham uso pessoal
<hggdh> Fabianin_: não os bani.
<RodrigO23> pra fazer uma media
<RodrigO23> eu achei um no ML 179 reais
<kayo> no ML tem um monte
<RodrigO23> aham
<vitorlobo> o silencio dos inocentes
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<vitorlobo> bom filme
<xGrind> não vai continuar assim
<vitorlobo> hggdh, vc n era assim :T
<RodrigO23> kayo o IA64 deve ser o bicho em?
<kayo> RodrigO23, eu comprei esse aqui http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-455806727-servidor-x3650-7979-4gb-ram-2-sas-73g-actroca-_JM
<hggdh> eu espero que não. O que menos desejo é kick & ban
<RodrigO23> Caramba )0
<kayo> consegui por 500 reais, tenho um completo e outro precisando de hd/memoria e processdaor
<RodrigO23> Oo
<kayo> o ia64 eu nao conheço
<RodrigO23> eu quase comprei um power edge por 200 reais
<hggdh> vitorlobo: este canal tem um tópico. Tens um canal livre. É só discutir os off-topic lá
<RodrigO23> ITanium
<kayo> esses mto antigos nao devem valer a pena
<kayo> barramento pequeno
<kayo> memoria antiga
<xGrind> hggdh, oq não entendo é pq vcs OPs, não ajudam os usuarios quando estao com duvidas aki no canal. só vejo vcs aparecerem pra reclamar, kickar, banir
<RodrigO23> mas sera que ainda da pra fazer alguns testes
<Fabianin_> hggdh, cara você não acha que rola discussões interessanes por aqui? E essas discussões off por aqui ajudam até a galera entrar mais vezes no canal
<kayo> da sim
<kayo> com certeza
<Fabianin_> hggdh, eu por exemplo só entrei de novo por que bati um papo com eles ontem e resolvi entrar de novo
<vitorlobo> hggdh, se eu dicesse oq realmente penso, certeza q seria ban rs
<vitorlobo> :)
<RodrigO23> eu estava rodando em meu pc normal um server com APache cassandra
<RodrigO23> um Core 2 duo E7500
<Fabianin_> hggdh, o que não pode é ter offtopic qdo ta tendo discussão tecnica o que não era o caso
<hggdh> Fabianin_: enquanto as discussões forem sobre Ubuntu e seus derivados, perfeito. Off-topic, principalmente o que estava a rolar, absolutamente não é para cá
<xGrind> Fabianin_, se vc entrasse aki, tirasse sua duvida, voltaria? ou se entrasse e visse alguem sendo kickado/banido por frescura. voltaria?
<ThiagoCMC> let it go fellas...
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<vitorlobo> Fabianin_,  lembr do papo lá.....de contratados? ta vendo ne
<kayo> tem uns hp no ml
<xGrind> muito mimimi por pouca coisa. depois não reclamem
<kayo> na faixa de 500 reais
<kayo> mto bom
<RodrigO23> proliant neh
<kayo> é
<kayo> se vc gosta de servidor
<kayo> compra, vale a pena
<RodrigO23> eu nao queria gastar muito
<kayo> todo dia eu acordo feliz vendo os meus
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> sabe oque eu queria fazer
<RodrigO23> alugar server para Hotsites
<RodrigO23> ja que são hotsites nao precisariam ficar mt tempo no ar neh
<Fabianin_> hggdh, só voltaria quando tivesse outra duvida, e kick pra mim é uma atitude extrema, como caso de flood, xingamentos
<kayo> RodrigO23, é uma boa
<kayo> eu vou fazer algo parecido
<Okarintary> Boa noite ! :D
<kayo> mas olha esse site aqui pra tu ter uma ideia www.homedatacenterproject.com
<Fabianin_> hggdh, do jeito que tá a pessoa só vem aqui quando tem duvida, se criar uma relação amistosa as pessoas vão entrar aqui mais, e eu falo isso nao é querendo defender eles, afinal os conheci ontem quando me ajudaram, mas é a vdd em qualquer lugar vc volta quando é bem tratado, vai dizer q nunca passou em algum comercio só pra bater papo pq gostou das pessoas quando foi atendido por elas?
<kayo> esse cara ai começou com dois servidores caseiros
<hggdh> Fabianin_: esta é uma opção tua. Tudo que desejamos é um canal no tópico, e com respeito. Não é muito a pedir, e -- novamente -- o vitorlobo criou um canal para falar-se o que quizer
<RodrigO23> o problema sabe qual é?
<kayo> ai foi montando toda uma estrutura
<kayo> link?
<RodrigO23> nada, judicial mesmo
<kayo> pq?
<vitorlobo> hggdh, a proposito
<RodrigO23> esta previsto em contrato que voce nao pode usar sua internet para hospedar sites, no meu esta assim
<vitorlobo> hggdh, falar dele aqui é proibido caso eu deseje remanejar a conversa?
<kayo> oloco
<hggdh> vitorlobo: dele quem?
<RodrigO23> por isso bloqueiam a porta 80
<kayo> eu vou procurar isso no meu
<Fabianin_> hggdh, o canal off
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  do meu canal
<kayo> mas é estranho
<RodrigO23> eh da uma lida no seu contrato
<kayo> mas eu nao vou hospedar sites
<RodrigO23> eu assino vivo speedy
<kayo> alias nao vou compartilhar sites pelo link de internet, ele vai servir apenas como saida
<RodrigO23> no meu caso eu vou
<RodrigO23> ahh eh eu toh ligado
<kayo> tbm nao vou compartilhar link de internet
<hggdh> vitorlobo: não vejo problema. É uma boa opção para as conversas que, aparentemente, alguns aqui preferem. E eu prefiro que continues a direciona-los para o teu canal
<vitorlobo> hggdh, bom saber q vc prefere rs
<kayo> mas ai que está, é ilegal, eu concordo, mas o pessoal não dá meios para a gente. eu alugaria um link dedicado de primeira se ele fosse acessivel, mas não é
<RodrigO23> tem uns caras aqui no freenode mesmo que usam o BD cassandra pra alocar os links
<kayo> então na minha opniao eu diria para vc começar
<kayo> e quando der, saia da ilegalidade
<RodrigO23> eh eu nao queria gastar ate pq eu nao posso tmb
<RodrigO23> imagina
<kayo> faz po, sem medo
<RodrigO23> gastar 500 pilas num server e nao dá certo a empreitada ai fica comendo poeira os servers
<RodrigO23> kkkkkk
<kayo> começar assim é já começar acreditando q nao vai dar certo
<RodrigO23> kkkkkk
<RodrigO23> eh vdd
<ThiagoCMC> kayo, porque não hospedar sites atrás de speedy?
<kayo> a porta 80 é bloqueada
<ThiagoCMC> é fácil fácil abrir a porta 80 e obter bilhões de IPs públicos e fixos na sua casa, atrás do speedy.
<kayo> como?
<ThiagoCMC> para ser exato, eu tenho 18 quintilhões de IPs públicos e fixos em casa... Com um speedy chulé...
<ThiagoCMC> basta se cadastrar aqui: www.sixxs.net
<ThiagoCMC> e ganhar dois ranges IPv6 /64
<kayo> ah maluco
<ThiagoCMC> IPv4 já era...
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<kayo> a gente sempre aprende alguma coisa
<ThiagoCMC> eu nem tenho mais a antiga rede 192.168...
<ThiagoCMC> é tudo IP público em casa agora...
<ThiagoCMC> só controlo o ip6tables mesmo.
<ThiagoCMC> não tem NAT.
<ThiagoCMC> bem mais simples...
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<kayo> mas me explica resumido por favor, ele vai te atribuir um ip publico a teu ip no teu modem
<kayo> 'linkar'
<kayo> ok?
<ThiagoCMC> nada é vinculado ao seu IPv4 dinâmico.
<ThiagoCMC> se cadastra no site www.sixxs.net e, ao receber a senha.
<ThiagoCMC> apt-get install aiccu
<ThiagoCMC> ping6 google.com
<kayo> e ai magicamente ate a porta 80 passa a responder?
<ThiagoCMC> se a sua eth0 for a do speedy, na sua eth1 vc poderá rotear o seu bloco /64 na interna...
<ThiagoCMC> sim...
<kayo> ganhei a semana com isso ;-)
<ThiagoCMC> o firewall IPv4 da telefonica não vê o tráfego IPv6...
<ThiagoCMC> man...
<ThiagoCMC> ehhehe
<ThiagoCMC> que bom!
<ThiagoCMC> vou fazer um howto.
<ThiagoCMC> BTW
<ThiagoCMC> e o provedor sixxs.net tem no BR... em Uberlândia...
<ThiagoCMC> latência baixíssima!
<kayo> isso vai me ser mtoo util!
<ThiagoCMC> Só vai!
<ThiagoCMC> eu já tenho dois blocos /64 e dois /48.. Tem noção?!
<ThiagoCMC> IPv4 já era...
<kayo> vo colocar pra funfar aqui
<kayo> no meu server ainda!
<ThiagoCMC> demorô!
<ThiagoCMC> qq coisa eu te ajudo!
<ThiagoCMC> já tenho tudo okay aqui com IPv6...
<RodrigO23> ThiagoCMC, deixa eu ver se eu entendi, ao invez de usar um direcionador de endereço tipo noip usa esse que já eh ipv6?
<ThiagoCMC> isso
<ThiagoCMC> é tudo fixo...
<ThiagoCMC> vc ganha 2 vezes 18 quintilhões de IPs ao assinar o sixxs.net
<RodrigO23> entao ja era noip
<ThiagoCMC> dai basta usar o DNs normal.
<ThiagoCMC> basicamente
<ThiagoCMC> saca só
<ThiagoCMC> na minha eth0, tenho o ppp0 da telefônica com o IPv4 189.69.101.187 e...
<ThiagoCMC> na eth1, tenho o IP 192.168.1.1...
<ThiagoCMC> quase como todo mundo, correto?!
<ThiagoCMC> ao assinar o sixxs.net
 * kayo cadastrando-se na sixxsnet
<ThiagoCMC> passei a ter, no topo da ppp0, a interface "sixxs" com o IP 2001:1291:200:3f6::2/64
<ThiagoCMC> e...
<ThiagoCMC> na eth1 (minha LAN private), tenho: o IPv6 2001:1291:200:83f6::1/64, que é roteado para o 2001:1291:200:3f6::2 pela sixxs.
<ThiagoCMC> very simple.
<kayo> o sixxs vira um grande hyper roteador
<ThiagoCMC> yep
<kayo> ligando todos nos, resumidamente?
<ThiagoCMC> that's it
<kayo> simples e mto bom
<ThiagoCMC> é MUITO bom!
<ThiagoCMC> para vc ter uma idéia
<kayo> praticamente o inicio das redes undergrounds
<kayo> de verdade
<kayo> *de verdade*
<ThiagoCMC> estou montando um provedor de Cloud Computing gigantesco aqui em casa!
<ThiagoCMC> só com o speedy
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<ThiagoCMC> home mesmo
<ThiagoCMC> nem quero mais saber de IPv4...
<kayo> vc tirou todos os meus problemas
<ThiagoCMC> isso é coisa da "Internet antiga"...
<kayo> eu estava indo fazer uma rede interna via radio entre o pessoal
<kayo> é como dizem, vc nao pode parar de aprender
<kayo> se não fica pra tras
<kayo> o registro.br aceita a gente apontar ipv6?
<kayo> só testando
<ThiagoCMC> Para aprender muito mais sobre o IPv6, basta ler isso aqui: http://ipv6.br/entenda/enderecamento/ e baixar o "Guia didático de endereçamento IPv6 (pdf)"
<ThiagoCMC> uai... apt-get install bind9
<ThiagoCMC> e boas
<kayo> fod@stico
<ThiagoCMC> só cadastrar os IPv6 com "IN AAAA"
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<ThiagoCMC> eu uso o namecheap.com
<ThiagoCMC> e aponto tudo para cá... via IPv6
<kayo> como ta a tua estrutura ai?
<kayo> com certeza tem foto pra gente ver
<ThiagoCMC> crescendo...
<ThiagoCMC> eheheh
<ThiagoCMC> no pics.
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<kayo> tireas
<ThiagoCMC> logo menos
<ThiagoCMC> vou abrir ao público a cloud computing que estou montando...
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<ThiagoCMC> Com Ubuntu e Openstack
<kayo> bacana
<kayo> eu comprei esse equipamento aqui esse mes, http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-452771240-roteador-gigabit-load-balance-tp-link-tl-er5120-4-wan-_JM#questionText
<ThiagoCMC> E é obvio, só vou aceitar Bitcoins.
<ThiagoCMC> ehhehe
<kayo> pra começar a fazer a estrutura
<kayo> ja tem o server, o roteador e um nobreak de 1200kva
<ThiagoCMC> boa!
<ThiagoCMC> =D
<ThiagoCMC> quando conseguir rodar: ping6 ipv6.google.com, avisa ae os trutas!
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<kayo> to esperando a aprovação manual
<kayo> to aki imaginando as possibilidades
<ThiagoCMC> suave...
<ThiagoCMC> é rápido!
<ThiagoCMC> man
<kayo> khf7-sixxs
<ThiagoCMC> IPv6 vai expandir a Internet para tudo quanto é lugar!
<kayo> ate para o espaço
<ThiagoCMC> E será impossível para qualquer governo censurá-la.
<ThiagoCMC> pois a rede IPv6 é muito mais inteligente...
<ThiagoCMC> "encontrando" roteamentos alternativos...
<ThiagoCMC> por isso será muito importante fazer conexões com o maior número possíveis de IPv6-peers.
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<kayo> essa reciclada que vc me deu foi boa
<kayo> valeu!
<ThiagoCMC> É nozes!
<ThiagoCMC> ^_^
<RodrigO23> flw pra vcs ai galera
<xGrind> RodrigO23, flws
<ilss> alguem sabe como instalar o chrome mais "atualizado" no debian ?
<vitorlobo> ilss,  eu sei
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> ilss,  32 ou 64 bits?
<ilss> 32
<ilss> acho que encontrei um jeito.. no diretorio de "testes"
<vitorlobo> ilss,  wget https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<vitorlobo> ilss,  depois digita dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<vitorlobo> ilss,  e pronto
<ilss> eu instalei uma versão mas era muito antiga, e não funciona o sync com o gmail :/
<ilss> acho que era essa
<vitorlobo> ilss,  mas essa é a mais recente
<vitorlobo> lol
<ilss> deixa eu testar então :S
<vitorlobo> ilss, Versão 23.0.1271.97
<vitorlobo> rs
<ilss> vitorlobo, te amo
<vitorlobo> ilss, se vc for muié tbm te amo S2
<vitorlobo> rs
<ilss> kkkk sai fora então
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahuaa
<ilss> foi só pra agradecer kk
<ilss> valeu .. vou dormir boa noite
<vitorlobo> boa
<freud_> Boa noite
<pipoka> bom dia!
<ilss> firefox no debian não né :S
<ilss> bom dia antes de tudo (:
<ilss> ja consegui :D
<sistematico> Iceweasel.
<sistematico> Pra usar o FF no Debian, você pode adicionar os repositórios do LMDE no sources.list.
<sistematico> Mas tem que travar com apt-pinning, senão seu sistema vai acusar atualização que não é de Debian toda hora.
<ilss> eu baixei no site, movi para opt e lancei o firefox-bin
<ilss> se é certo não sei, mas funcionou
<sistematico> Funcionar funciona..
<sistematico> ilss: O problema é que não atualiza :)
<sistematico> A não ser que tu baixe tudo de novo.
<xGrind> deviam fazer igual o opera e lançar .deb, .rpm
<ilss> ah, mas quando houver atualizações eu faço de novo
<xGrind> mais facil
<ilss> não tem problema.. precisava do sync
<ilss> com meus favoritos e tudo mais (:
<sistematico> xGrind: Verdade.
<sistematico> xGrind: Ou fazer um repositório, como o Chrome e Opera, que torna tudo automágico.
<xGrind> uhum
<xGrind> nao tem o ff no repositorio do debian? O.o
<Dane1> ilss : vc pode adicionar o repositório deb http://ftp.br.debian.org/debian experimental main no /etc/apt/source.list
<sistematico> Tem o Iceweasel.
<Dane1> e usar aptitude -t experimental upgrade  iceweasel
<Dane1> que vai baixar a última versão
<Dane1> a 17.01 se não me engano
<ilss> eu tentei
<ilss> mas disse que ia excluir algumas coisas que fiquei com medo por não saber do que se tratava
<ilss> remover alguns pacotes
<sistematico> Faltou isso: http://paste.debian.net/221615/
<sistematico> Esse é o /etc/apt/preferences
<sistematico> Isso é APT-Pinning.
<sistematico> Tudo que tá com -10 fica como opcional.
<Dane1> ilss: tem que verificar os pacotes que ele irá remover.
<Dane1> ilss : você está usando o debian 6?
<ilss> Dane1, sim, mas já consegui amigo como disse la em cima.. pelo menos por em quanto resolve meu problema, depois com mais experiência vou tentando coisas novas rs
<ilss> sistematico, legal.. vou colocar aqui essas prioridades
<ilss> mas tenho que fazer isso para cada source?
<sistematico> Tem que mudar o "origin:" pra você.
<sistematico> Não.
<sistematico> Você usa o origin de acordo com o que tem no sources.list
<ilss> de acordo com a minha source eu vou definindo as prioridades
<sistematico> Por exemplo, se você usa o mirror oficial, vai ficar assim: Pin: origin ftp.debian.org
<sistematico> Se usa o do Brasil fica assim: Pin: origin ftp.br.debian.org
<sistematico> É.
<ilss> é.. ta o do Brasil
<ilss> blz valeu, vou ler um pouco sobre isso tb
<sistematico> É que o meu eu defini por origem, mas pode ser definido por repositório, versão, etc, etc..
<sistematico> ilss: https://www.google.com.br/search?q=apt-pinning os primeiros 3 resultados.
<adiaswin> brincando brincando coloquei mais um na caixa
<adiaswin> estou a testar o lluninux 12.10
<adiaswin> ele ta bem estavel e eu achei ate divertido fazer uns testes de estabilidade com ele
<ilss> valeu
<adiaswin> o mais incrivel e que eu dessa vez instalei um 64-bits num pc com 2gb de ram
<ilss> falando nisso...
<adiaswin> ta consumindo pouco pra um 64-bits so 360 quando nada ta aberto
<ilss> terá muita diferença a instalação de um 64, em um i5 com 6gb de ram?
<ilss> 64 ou 32
<adiaswin> 64 men ira ultilizar todo o seu poder de processamento alem de ficar bem mais rapido
<sagat> aprendiz de backtrack
<sagat> Aprendiz de Aircrack-ng
<cfdisk> good morning guys.
<sagat> bom dia cfdisk
<sagat> bom dia  cfdisk
<sagat>   cfdisk vc ja usou Aircrack-ng
<sagat>  bom dia 
<vitorlobo> acordei
<sagat> vitorlobo  bom dia brother
<vitorlobo> bom
<sagat> vc conhece o Aircrack ?
<vitorlobo> sagat,  isso é coisa do backtrack?
<sagat> é sim
<sagat> estava lendo algo por curiosidade
<vitorlobo> sagat, nem conheço rs...na verdade, n curto security
<vitorlobo> :P
<sagat> vitorlobo  entendi . ok então obrigado
<sagat> vitorlobo  oque vc estuda no linux
<vitorlobo> sagat, ahn eu tento ter o maximo de autonomia nele...entao...to estudando shell
<sagat> vitorlobo  legal eu estou me focando mais na parte de segurança ja que passei em um concurso publico para trabalhar com isso
<vitorlobo> sagat,  de qualquer modo rs
<vitorlobo> sagat,  vc vai ter q conhecer shell tbm
<vitorlobo> n tem pra onde correr
<sagat> vitorlobo  vdd rs , cara to tentando instalar o fluxbox aqui no meu backtrack
<sagat> usando apt-get
<sagat> You will have to enable the component called 'universe'
<vitorlobo> q eu me lembre n vem nos repositorios
<sagat> essa é a msg que da
<sagat> oque pode ser
<sagat> sim
<vitorlobo> a
<sagat> entendi
<vitorlobo> tem um repositorio
<vitorlobo> universal
<vitorlobo> q vc precisa habilitar
<vitorlobo> sagat, descomenta o repositorio universal se tiver no mirrorlist
<sagat> pronto
<sagat> ja consegui
<sagat> valeu
<sagat> rsrs
<sagat> vitor , deu certo aqui
<sagat> vitor , sou de sp e vc
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia, alguem sabe pq o botao direito do mouse nao funciona quando vou clicar na area de trabalho do ubuntu?(o mouse nao está quebrado)
<vitorlobo> SuBmUnDo, e acontece alguma coisa na area de trabalho do unity com botao direito?
<vitorlobo> SuBmUnDo,  achei q fosse so com e17, flux,open,blackbox
<SuBmUnDo> com unity nao funciona
<SuBmUnDo> nem os icones que coloco na area de trabalho nao aparecem
<ilss> http://fabioled.blog.com/2012/11/05/instalar-o-sublime-text-2-no-linux/
<ilss> ignore a instalação do sublime text, e parta para os "Ajustes"
<ilss> explica como criar o lançador para o desktop no unity
<virtu> ae
<vitorlobo> ilss, no arch linux da pra instalar o sublime text 2 nativamente rs
<vitorlobo> fantastico isso
<vitorlobo> digo, por comandos internos dele
<vitorlobo> =]
<ilss> serio rs
<ilss> mas ate que não é tão dificil instalar esse
<vitorlobo> ilss,  e é um ótimo editor ne
<vitorlobo> ilss,  http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/conheca-o-sublime-text-2.html
<ilss> sem duvidas
<T3> galera, alguém tem o telefone do Itaú de Horto?
<ilss> ?
<vitorlobo> umas perguntas no sense
<vitorlobo> rs
<ilss> tipo tem gente de todo lugar aqui, vou lá saber rs... procura no google telefone+nome da agencia, ou numero da agencia, sei la :/
<lauro_> alguém aqui?
<lauro_> boa tarde!
<lauro_> preciso de ajuda...
<lauro_> ??
<lauro_> alguém por aqui?
<lauro_> preciso de ajuda
<fgodoy> Olá, gostaria de saber porque o recomendado é baixar a versão em 32bits?
<fgodoy> Tenho uma máquina 64...
<Psykhe> fgodoy, parece que é porque a maioria das maquinas ainda sao 32... maquinas antigas... algo assim, no sense.
<fgodoy> Mas será que tem algum problema instalar a 64?
<fgodoy> Tipo, vou ficar limitado por alguma coisa?
<lauro_> instalei o ubuntu 12.10 e quando reiniciou, apareceu "unlocking the disk /dev/disk...(sda5_crypt)" e "enter passphrase"
<fgodoy> Sou novo e nem instalei ainda. rsrs
<lauro_> não sei o que faço, pois não entendo de programação
<lauro_> instalei o ubuntu 12.10 e quando reiniciou, apareceu "unlocking the disk /dev/disk...(sda5_crypt)" e "enter passphrase"
<fgodoy> Você instalou ele direto? Ou em máquina virtual?
<lauro_> instalei
<lauro_> por pendrive, baixei o .iso e transformei o pendrive em "cd de instalação"
<vitorlobo> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/564952_569124459769148_1399873359_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> UHAHUAUHAHUAHUAUHAA
<vitorlobo> q sacanagem
<lauro_> fui no BIOS e coloquei pra rodar o pendrive antes de tudo
<lauro_> e começou a instalação e o resto da instalação procedeu normalmente
<fgodoy> Então na real você está instalando direto no hdd...
<fgodoy> Formatou o disco antes de instalar?
<fgodoy> Estou supondo o que pode ter acontecido... Quem sabe não ajudo né?
<hggdh> lauro_: se tens uma máquina de 64bits, então é melhor instalar o 64bits
<fgodoy> É o que eu imagino.... Valeu! hggdh
<hggdh> lauro_: "unlocking the disk..." -- o sistema foi instalado com cryptografia de disco. Ele está a pedir a senha (que foste forçado a entrar durante a instalação
<Psykhe> fgodoy, normal, 64 sussa, mas aqui eu fui pra o slack o one,etc, tava comendo muita memoria, deixando muito instavel, ...enfim...
<Psykhe> mas 64 de boa.
<fgodoy> Show!
<vitorlobo> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/382072_556340434380884_100385318_n.jpg
<lauro_> hggdh: e qual o próximo procedimento?
<Psykhe> vitorlobo, rs...
<lauro_> ?então o que aconteceu foi que instalei o 32 bits, quando era pra ser o de 64 bits
<lauro_> ?
<hggdh> lauro_: entre com a senha :-)
<lauro_> a senha de login do ubuntu, certo?
<lauro_> já tentei, dezenas de vezes
<lauro_> mas não entra
<hggdh> não, a senha de criptografia do disco
<lauro_> como sei qual é essa senha?
<hggdh> o que significa que estas a entrar a senha errada
<hggdh> lauro_: tu a criaste. Se não te recordas, a única opção é reinstalar do zero
<lauro_> tudo bem. me desculpe! estou um pouco nervoso de perder meus dados
<lauro_> você fala da chave de segurança?
<hggdh> lauro_: provavelmente, meus sistemas são todos em Ingles
<lauro_> certo, ok.
<lauro_> devo reinstalar, então?
<lauro_> eu substitui o windows pelo ubuntu, como faço para reinstalar ele?
<hggdh> lauro_: primeiro tente a chave de segurança
<hggdh> é melhor que reinstalar
<lauro_> já tentei
<lauro_> vou tentar novamente
<hggdh> e o que ocorre?
<lauro_> " cryptsetup: cryptsetup failed , bad password or options?
<hggdh> entraste com a senha errada. Note que maiúsculo e minúsculo são diferentes
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Boa Tarde a todos
<hggdh> boas, pauloolhos
<pauloolhos> Joia
<lauro_> estou tentando te todas as maneiras, mas não consegui
<lauro_> tentei de todas as maneiras diferentes
<THETRAINSPOTTING> Pra colocar o ubuntu ao lado do windows 7 é procedimento simples, né?
<hggdh> lauro_: durante a instalação te foi pedido duas senhas -- a de criptografia do disco, e a do usuário
<lauro_> e depois de um tempo, vai para "busybox"
<THETRAINSPOTTING> não existe nenhum software pro mesmo
<lauro_> não consigo me lembrar desta senha de criptografia
<hggdh> THETRAINSPOTTING: eu não sei, não uso Windows. Alguém aqui saberá, no entanto
<lauro_> tenho como recupera-la se me comunicar com o suporte do ubuntu?
<hggdh> lauro_: pense bem. Sem ela (optaste pela criptografia de disco durante a instalação), a *única* opção é reinstalar
<lauro_> ok, então, sem problemas
<hggdh> lauro_: não existe como recuperar esta senha. Se a perdes, foi-se.
<lauro_> como faço para reinstalar, entao?
<hggdh> lauro_: toda vez que te for pedido, na instalação, alguma informação, guaranta que a copiou em um papel ao teu lado
<lauro_> eu pensei ter copiado tudo! mas obviamente não vi essa senha
<lauro_> copiei a chave de segurança e o nome do computador
<hggdh> lauro_: reboot do pendrive. Se tinhas dados no disco, talvez agora seja um bom momento para criar um backup
<lauro_> já criei o backup, em um hd externo
<hggdh> lauro_: a chave de segurança e a senha e o nome do computador, não é?
<lauro_> sim
<lauro_> começa com meu nome, e uma série de números
<lauro_> combinação de letras e números, na verdade
<hggdh> lauro_: no entanto não funciona quando entras com ela -- logo, copiaste errado...
<hggdh> lauro_: sugestão: não use criptografia de disco, pelo menos por agora. É uma chance a menos de erro
<hggdh> lauro_: e lembre-se que no Linux MaIúScUlAs são importantes
<lauro_> você me perguntou e a chave de segurança é a senha e o nome do computador, é isso?
<lauro_> coloquei o pendrive novamente, agora vou reinstalá-lo
<lauro_> e anotar tudo minuciosamente!
<lauro_> vou tentar novamente, e se não conseguir, volto aqui
<lauro_> MUITO MUITO OBRIGADO, hggdh
<lauro_> preciso almoçar, estou no trabalho
<lauro_> você me ajudou bastante, muito mesmo
<lauro_> sou enternamente grato
<virtu> http://pastebin.com/JRdiCKYr
<virtu> como remove estas linhas do apt-get update
<virtu> sources.list
<virtu> ?
<hggdh> virtu estas rodando o Quantal?
<virtu> sim... acho que estas linhas estao no /etc/apt/apt.conf
<virtu> nao tem apt.conf aqui
<hggdh> virtu: não estas linhas estão ou no /etc/apt.sources.list ou em arquivos separados sob o /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<virtu> quero apenas remover este repositorio que esta dando not found
<virtu> no source lists nao achei estas linhas
<hggdh> manualmente: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list , e então delete as linhas referenciando o conky (ou comente-as, colocando um '#' no início da linha)
<virtu> usei o gedit hggdh e dei um find em conky e nada
<hggdh> ou: cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d; ls, e veja se um dos arquivos lá contem estas linhas
<virtu> pera ae
<hggdh> gedit funciona também
<hggdh> (sudo gedit)
<virtu> aham
<virtu> dentro do source.list.d eu tenho
<virtu> pera ae
<virtu> feito
<hggdh> virtu: agora, sudo apt-get update
<virtu> aham
<virtu> =P
<eumemo> boa tarde pessoal
<vitorlobo> virtu,  digita uname -a ai na moral
<eumemo> estou com problemas para instalar o ubuntu 10.04 num pc com placa GeForce GT220....alguém pode me ajudar por favor?
<vitorlobo> virtu,  e me diz a versao do teu kernel e ubuntu
<virtu> Linux memento 3.5.0-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 11 18:51:59 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<virtu> ./exec -o uname -a
<virtu> ainda funciona os comandos antigos
<vitorlobo> virtu,  é o 12.10?
<virtu> aham
<vitorlobo> virtu,  vc atualizou o kernel ou é o nativo, default?
<vitorlobo> padrão
<virtu> padrao
<vitorlobo> blz
<vitorlobo> obrigado
<virtu> usando placa de som USB
<virtu> tive que apenas configurar o video
<virtu> identificou com generic
<virtu> um HD3000
<hggdh> virtu: lsb_release -a mostra qual a versão instalada
<virtu> No LSB modules are available.
<virtu> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<virtu> Description:	Ubuntu 12.10
<virtu> Release:	12.10
<virtu> Codename:	quantal
<virtu> foi mal ae
<hggdh> np
<virtu> no inicio deu muito crach aqui
<virtu> crash
<virtu> depois com algumas atualizacoes resolveu
<virtu> VLC que nao ta reconhecendo legenda =/ e sem som via HDMI
<vitorlobo> fazendo um shell aqui
<vitorlobo> q compila o kernel do ubuntu
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> automatico
<vitorlobo> :P
<virtu> eu voltei ao lnx
<virtu> parei de usar em 2005
<virtu> MyUNity... ninguem ainda se pronunciou para escrever ele novamente
<virtu> faz falta aqui
<virtu> eu ainda quero achar uma config do conky com previsão do tempo
<artefinalistajr> alguem pode me dar umas luz osbre "tranferencia de arquivos entre windows e linux com permissoes"?
<artefinalistajr> sobre**
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia, alguem sabe pq o botao direito do mouse nao funciona quando vou clicar na area de trabalho do ubuntu, estou usando o unity, nao aparece o conky tambem nem screenlets?(o mouse nao está quebrado)
<SuBmUnDo> *boa tarde
<rodrigo> boa tarde pessoal
<artefinalistajr> puxa ninguem???
<sistematico> Fale o problema.
<sistematico> Perguntar se pode perguntar é o ó.
<omelete> sistematico,  pra ver a prioridade um processo é só com o top?
<omelete> ou tem outro comando?
<sistematico> Tem o htop.
<sistematico> ps tambem dá eu acho.
<omelete> hm... olhar o man do ps
<omelete> vlw
<sistematico> ps -eo pid,tid,class,rtprio,ni,pri,psr,pcpu,stat,wchan:14,comm
<artefinalistajr> tranferencia de arquivos entre windows e linux com permissoes" alguem sabe?
<sistematico> Nossa mano.
<sistematico> artefinalistajr: Lê ali em cima ^
<sistematico> artefinalistajr: Tem que falar o problema que está tendo, aplicativos usados, sistema, versão, ou seja, detalhar o que aconteceu.
<sistematico> Senão ninguem te responde mesmo mano..
<artefinalistajr> certo, mals ae... estou transferindo arquivos do windows para o ubuntu (12.04) e esses arquivos ficam em uma pasta temp (pois serão movidos por um aplicativo)
<ilss> alguem sabe sobre algum aplicativo pra sincronizar com o google docs ?
<ilss> tentei o insync mas no debian pede pra instalar o gnome-shell, que não esta nos repositorios "padrao"
<artefinalistajr> quando o windows manda os arquivos eles vem assim "dono" nobody sem grupo e somente leitura
<artefinalistajr> ou seja preciso que ao receber os arquivos no ubuntu jah tenham permissoes totais
<sistematico> artefinalistajr: Isso aí tem no smb.conf
<sistematico> artefinalistajr: Copie ele e depois altere.
<sistematico> artefinalistajr: sudo cp /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf.orig
<sistematico> artefinalistajr: sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<virtu> alguem do canal anda de bike?
<sistematico> artefinalistajr: Parametro create mask e directory mask desse arquivo que eu te falei.
<sistematico> ilss: O insync tem várias versões.
<artefinalistajr> ok vou testar aqui e jah te falo oq deu
<sistematico> ilss: Mate, Xfce...
<ilss> estou tentando pegar a gnome, pois é a versão que ta aqui no debian, ou não tem nada a ver ?
<ilss> pera acho que consegui pelo .deb
<artefinalistajr> nao rolou... alterei as permissoes para 0777 e continuam vindo restritos
<vitorlobo> ae para ubunteiros de plantão
<vitorlobo> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=102559.msg564581#msg564581
<vitorlobo> :)
<ilss> consegui.. so funciona pelo terminal, mas consegui =P
<vitorlobo> ilss, nesse meu shell script
<vitorlobo> ilss,  ele instala o gnomeshell
<vitorlobo> rs
<hggdh> vitorlobo: posso perguntar algumas coisa sobre teu script?
<virtu> vitorlobo, vou rodar aqui
<virtu> vamos ver
<virtu> vitorlobo, limpeza do sistema... o que quer dizer? format c: =P
<virtu> rodei o deixar o unity mais leve
<virtu> vamos ver
<virtu> perdi tudo
<virtu> =P
<virtu> bazinga
<virtu> =P
<vitorlobo> hggdh, pergunte
<vitorlobo> virtu, hahaaha perde tudo?
<virtu> perdi nada
<vitorlobo> virtu,  ele remove pacotes especificos....q geralmente usuario final n usa
<vitorlobo> virtu, mas q consome ram
<hggdh> vitorlobo: porque usar 'su -c sudo ...'? Dois motivos: (1) o Ubuntu, numa instalação default, não tem senha para o root; (2) 'sudo ...' ou 'su -c ...' fariam o mesmo efeito. Mas usar 'sudo' é mais garantido
<vitorlobo> hggdh, é pq sou usuário arch...n uso sudo quase nunca :S
<vitorlobo> hggdh, apenas dou suporte a 2 pc's com ubuntu aqui em casa
<vitorlobo> rs
<hggdh> vitorlobo: então poderias simplificar usando 'su -c ...' (sem sudo, denecessário dado que 'su'já nos coloca como root). Mas vai falhar em instalações Ubuntu padrão
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  mas to usando su -c ja
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  ahn percebi agora oq tu ta falando rs
<vitorlobo> verdade
<hggdh> vitorlobo: seguido de um 'sudo', que não é mais necessario
<vitorlobo> vou corrigir isso
<hggdh> vitorlobo: outra: qual a vantagem visível em drop_cache=3 (ou 2, ou 1)? O Linux usa cache em memória livre, e libera o espaço necessário quando algum programa pede mais memória
<vitorlobo> hggdh, essa é outra questao....pq de acordo com oq to reparando, só funciona com versoes kernel 2.x
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  kernel 3x n funciona mais limpar o cache
<vitorlobo> dessa maneira
<hggdh> ah, OK
<hggdh> de resto, legal
<MarconM> vitorlobo: e ae \o
<MarconM> como que ta
<vitorlobo> MarconM, sussa
<MarconM> Geowany: \o
<vitorlobo> MarconM, e porai?
<MarconM> opa ... muito trampo mas o resto tra sussa
<vitorlobo> MarconM, trampa com oq?
<MarconM> acessoria em Relogio e ponto
<MarconM> Leias trabalhistas
<MarconM> essas coisas
<vitorlobo> MarconM,  formação em q issae?
<MarconM> estou me formando em contabilidade
<vitorlobo> MarconM,  deve ser um facul chata do carai hein
<MarconM> nao é nao ... é muito boa
<vitorlobo> MarconM, anti-academicismo I'm
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> apesar de estudar em universidade
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<MarconM> '-'
<vitorlobo> hggdh, vc é garoto de programa tbm?
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  digo, programador
<vitorlobo> rs
<hggdh> vitorlobo: sou/fui. Atualmente não mais programo continuamente, e quando o faço é só em shell, Python, e C
<virtu> reinstalando meu mac aqui
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  trabalha com oq e onde?
<hggdh> vitorlobo: actualmente estou na Canonical, QA
<virtu> putzz
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  bem q eu desconfiava
<hggdh> vitorlobo: isto é informação pública, basta ir em https://launchpad.net/~hggdh
<virtu> mora aonde hggdh ?
<hggdh> EUA, Texas
<virtu> massa
<virtu> queria eu morar nos EUA
<hggdh> heh. Avida aqui não é tão fácil como dizem... o custo é alto
<virtu> sim
<virtu> ja fui 3x pros EUA
 * vitorlobo pensa que hggdh é rico
 * hggdh gostaria de ser rico
 * virtu pensa que vitorlobo e hggdh são ricos
 * vitorlobo pensa que alguém pensa errado sobre ele
<vitorlobo> hggdh, q idade tens?
<hggdh> vitorlobo: velho
<hggdh> vitorlobo: 58
<vitorlobo> hggdh, é o ancião do canal
<vitorlobo> rs
<hggdh> :-)
<vitorlobo> hggdh, tem filhos?
<hggdh> enquanto não cuspir a dentadura, a vida estará boa
<virtu> mais velho q eu
<virtu> 31
<hggdh> vitorlobo: dois, já fora de casa. Um é director financeiro em uma cia qquer, outro está a terminar o PhD em filosofia no norte dos EUA
<virtu> eu trabalho na deloitte
<vitorlobo> hggdh, po q azar poderia ter uma filha ne...eu seria um bom cunhado
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> *genro
<vitorlobo> cunhado foi tenso
<hggdh> heh
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  deixa eu adivinhar....teu mulher é gringa?
<vitorlobo> rs
<hggdh> vitorlobo: alemã por direito se sangue, nascida no Brazil, agora americana (como eu)
<virtu> tenho um bom amigo que esta perto de austin
<virtu> na DELL
<hggdh> a sede da Dell é perto de Austin (capital do TX), umas 140 milhas de onde moro
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  conhece o mark...CEO ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> pessoalmente digo
<hggdh> conhecer no sentido de "good morning/evening/night", sim
<hggdh> mas ele é o dono, e eu não sou tão importante assim
<marquito> olá pessoal eu gostaria que alguém me tirasse uma dúvida sobre o ubuntu.
<hggdh> Mas o Mark é o dono; A CEO é a Jane
<marquito> tenho um netbook megaware com processador intel atom n450 qual seria o melhor OS pra ele?
<Spiga> Marquito: depende, qual vc se adapta mais...
<Spiga> qual a tende suas necessidades.
<marquito> bom na verdade eu me familiarizo rápido com qualquer um minha preocupação seria desempenho mesmo
<marquito> é coisa básica, office e internet
<marquito> teria alguma versão específica do ubuntu pra ele? ou esta última seria uma boa opção?
<Spiga> olha ... devido ao nível de desempenho que o ultimo ubuntu tomou em relação aos PC com hardware fracos... não lhe recomendaria.
<Spiga> de uma olhada no xubuntu.
<marquito> poderia me indicar algum então?
<marquito> xbuntu?
<Spiga> ta mais leve e mais rápido. ou ate mesmo mint com cinnamon e uma boa opção.
<marquito> ele é para pcs de menor desempenho?
<Spiga> sim
<marquito> e eu consigo aqui na comunidade eles?
<Spiga> o xubuntu vem com xfce ...
<Spiga> la no site do ubuntu.com
<Spiga> tem a versão com xfce
<Spiga> essa versão nova do unity acredito eu que ira ficar pesado no seu netbook
<marquito> po obrigado mesmo Spiga
<virtu> antigamente tinha o blackbox
<marquito> tem em português?
<virtu> era leve pra caramba
<virtu> o balckbox era uma interface grafica que sei la o que ocorreu
<virtu> ha muito tempo atras
<virtu> o menu do sistema era o botao esquerdo do mouse
<virtu> dai tu tinha que editar sempre o menu para colocar os programas que tu instalou
<virtu> nao existia icones
<virtu> tinha uma barra de programas abertos bem simples e intuitiva
<virtu> e deu
<Spiga> openbox melhor saída para quem gosta do blackbox e fluxbox
<Spiga> ta mais simples de configurar
<marquito> no caso do xubuntu eu poderia instalar a última versão?
<Spiga> sim
<Spiga> deve estar instável um pouco.... pois saiu uma versão do xfce recentemente.
<Spiga> coisa de 2 meses.
<Spiga> mas com update já teve ter solucionado o problema ....
<marquito> beleza! valeu!
<pauloss> errei minha senha root, oque faço agora parece que ela mudou sozinha.
<pauloss> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<pauloss> pra quem isso aqui se não tem ninguém pra ajudar ?
<pauloss> perdi meu tempo...
<kayo> pauloss, nao somos pagos para ajudar
<kayo> ajudamos quando queremos ou quando passamos por aqui
<kayo> pauloss, agora o google é pago para ajudar, vc pode pesquisar nele 'remover senha root'
<hggdh> pauloss: paciencia, por favor.
<kayo> tem zilhoes de meios hoje em dia para isso
<hggdh> pauloss: a senha do root não muda sozinha. O que estava tentando fazer?
<pauloss> nada, apenas acho que errei a senha.
<hggdh> pauloss: estás rodando Ubuntu?
<pauloss> estou.
<hggdh> pauloss: no Ubuntu, por padrão, o root não tem senha
<hggdh> pauloss: isto inibe logins como root, e proibe o uso de 'su'
<hggdh> pauloss: logo, e novamente: o que estavas tentado fazer?
<pauloss> mas eu já consegui instalar programas pela central de programas do UBUNTU, usando como root a mesma senha de login no Ubuntu.
<hggdh> a central de programas usa gksudo -- é a tua senha que tens que fornecer
<hggdh> novamente, o que estavas tentando fazer?
<ilss> é mais facil dizer o que estava querendo fazer, pois ninguem vai entender sua pergunta (:
<pauloss> sisplemente  a senha de root sempre agiu como sendo de login, é a primeira vez que instalo Ubuntu.
<ilss> como o hggdh disse, não era a senha de root era a sua senha de usuário que você utilizou para tudo, até agora
<hggdh> ah, então *não* é a senha do root que queres, mas sim tua própria senha.
<pauloss> apenas estava tentando instalar um programa. e pediu a senha de root que eu sempre usava, mas dessa vez deu erro.
<hggdh> e, pela última vez: qual o comando que entraste?
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<ilss> o cara quer ajuda mas não sabe nem explicar o que está acontecendo :/
<hggdh> é difícil ajudarmos alguém que, na verdade, não deseja ajuda
<hggdh> bens vindos ao trabalho de suporte remoto :-)
<hggdh> extrair do usuário o que foi feito é, normalmente, assim...
<ilss> rsrs
<hggdh> vitorlobo: este é o risco, no Ubuntu, de usarmos 'su'. Não vai funcionar para instalações padrão
<vitorlobo> hggdh, estranho pq acabei de testar no ubuntu 12.04 lts default e rodou
<vitorlobo> hggdh, oq vc chama de ubuntu padrão?
<hggdh> vitorlobo: uma instalação sem mudanças. Root não tem senha, e 'su' vai falhar sempre (até que atribuas uma senha ao root)
<vitorlobo> hggdh, mas geralmente o usuário estipula uma senha root na instalação
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  é comum deixarem para depois?
<hggdh> vitorlobo: não no Ubuntu. O raciocínio é que (1) su *exige* o conhecimento da senha do root -- o que é um risco de segurança --; (2) 'sudo' faz tudo, permite restrições, e mantém um log do uso
<hggdh> assim, no Ubuntu, root -- por padrão -- nunca tem senha
<hggdh> (outra razão é que, se tens acesso físico ao computador, não é uma senha de root que vai te atrapalhar)
<vitorlobo> hggdh, se eu substituir por sudo sem su...é possível executar todas operações solicitadas?
<vitorlobo> sem precisar ativar o su com conhecimento da senha root?
<hggdh> vitorlobo: no Ubuntu funciona. Mas terás que descobrir se é Ubuntu (ou, por exemplo, Arch, que é baseado no uso de 'su'). provavelmente 'lsb_release' pode dizer se é Arch.
<hggdh> o usuário que instalou o Ubuntu tem acesso ao 'sudo' sem restrições
<carlosrui> não consigo ACERTAR O ero INITRAMFS 12.04
<carlosrui> ERRO
<carlosrui> AJUDA...
<vitorlobo> hggdh, ai so funfa no ubuntu e family ..por causa do apt-get
<carlosrui> MEU CORREIO ELETRÔNICO ruicarlos@livrosde.net
<hggdh> carlosrui: detalhes, por favor. Comando usado, e todo o output (use pastebin)
<vitorlobo> hggdh, no arch apt-get n funfa entao nem roda...e tbm n vi muito sentido para usar do mesmo nele....achei meio estranho a proposta de padronizar instalações para meta-distros
<vitorlobo> =]
<hggdh> vitorlobo: não, pode-se ajustar para os comandos especificos de cada distro
<hggdh> vai dar trabalho, é claro :-)
<carlosrui> este que instalei na empresa...
<vitorlobo> hggdh, eu sei rs..pacman, yaourt etc
<hggdh> :-) pois é... a liberdade de escolha tras, também, um certo custo
<vitorlobo> hggdh, mas ..fiz esse so pra ubuntu mesmo...eu fiz pra dar suporte aos pc's de irmao e mae....mas dai compartilhei na comunidade..vai q alguém use-o rs
<carlosrui> paciencia... mas ajuda mais urgente eno meu de casa tenho um de mesa... não esta acessando a internet gvt, agora mas o note sem fio acessa uma sema na sem ubuntu só da patroa ... e ruimmm
<hggdh> vitorlobo: se é só para o Ubuntu, podes usar 'sudo' sem problemas
<hggdh> carlosrui: estou confuso. Onde um erro no initramfs entra nisto?
<carlosrui> opa não sei explicar só da isso no da empresa... pesquizei na net pode ser por falata de luz e/ou desligado na borrada...
<carlosrui> mas agora não tenho presa para isso...
<carlosrui> MINHA FELECIDADE SERIA RESOLVER O ERRO DE ACESSO GVT, VIA CABO MEU MICRO DE MESA, PORQUE PATROA ESTA BOMBANDO... REDE SEM FIO GVT...
<carlosrui> cai toda hora...
<hggdh> carlosrui: sem maiúsculas, por favor. Para isto, vou deixar que outros tentem te ajudar, não tenho ideia do hardware em uso no Brasil
<carlosrui> ok
<carlosrui> ok
<carlosrui> tem alguem ai ?
<carlosrui> ajuda minha internet esta caindo toda hora uso ubuntu 12.04 micro de mesa gvt... note patroa funciona normal na rede sem fio... não cai só meu...
<carlosrui> me ajude por favor...
<vitorlobo> http://projectzim.blogspot.com/2013/01/cubox-mini-pc.html
<carlosrui> obrigado...
<vitorlobo> carlosrui,  http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,102559.0.html
<carlosrui> um abração do tamnho do Rio Grande do Sul, vou ver em casa...
<carlosrui> tamn
<carlosrui> tamanho
<vitorlobo> ok
<carlosrui> câmbio desligo
<vitorlobo> afe
<vitorlobo> mouse louco começo a bugar
<vitorlobo> rs
<kernel> quem mexe com mysql ai
<GladIRC> Boa noite, pessoal.
<GladIRC> Alguém aqui, filiado a Linux Foundation, poderia me ajudar com a Student Membership?
<GladIRC> Alguém?
<vitorlobo> GladIRC,  oq seria um filiado? algo oficial...papeis assinados...burocracia?
<vitorlobo> ou apenas simpatizantes q se sentem seguidores do movimento?
<GladIRC> vitorlobo http://www.linuxfoundation.org/about/join
<GladIRC> E aí vitorlobo?
<vitorlobo> GladIRC,  vc vai efetuar alguma prova? algo tipo lpi e tal?
<vitorlobo> treinamento ....
<GladIRC> Não, é tipo o IEEE. Você paga uma anuidade, tem uns benefícios e ajuda a manter a fundação.
<vitorlobo> GladIRC,  tem alguma carteirinha, algo pra rechear teu curriculum algo assim?
<GladIRC> É um formulário.
<GladIRC> Olha no link que te passei.
<GladIRC> :)
<omelete> afferson
<omelete> 25$
<sistematico> Fiquei curioso..
<omelete> sistematico,  qrndo um email linux.com
<sistematico> Custa $25?
<omelete> estudante é
<sistematico> Eu?
<omelete> 25 valor para estudante
<sistematico> Não, um mega empresário do ramo da informática.
<sistematico> Deviam cobrar mais barato :\
<sistematico> É por ano?
<omelete> é anual
<YanGM> oi
<YanGM> alguém aqui entende de scripts?
<rsser1> oi,alguem aí dentro?
<rsser1> YanGM: mande a dúvida
<rsser1> EVITE perguntas como aquela primeira que tu fez
<YanGM> rsser1, seguinte: quero dar um comando que depende de uma informação que muda sempre
<rsser1> certo, seu script vai receber um parametro
<YanGM> ai queria perguntar para quem deu o comando essa informação e depois fazer o script continuar
<YanGM> estou adaptando um script aqui
<rsser1> Que comando você quer usar?
<YanGM> rsser1, service minecraft snapshotupdate
<rsser1> minecraft e snapshotupdate são seus parâmetros?
<YanGM> não
<sistematico> huhuhuh
<YanGM> minecraft é o script
<YanGM> que fica em init.d
<YanGM> snapshotupdate é o comando que precisa do valor
<YanGM> no caso peguei um script do craftbukkit para modificar
<sistematico> YanGM: Cola seu script em algum lugar, ou posta o link de onde baixou o original.
<rsser1> sistematico: não vale usar <
<rsser1> service < minecraft
<YanGM> peguei daqui
<YanGM> http://forums.bukkit.org/threads/admin-craftbukkit-initscript-for-centos-fedora-ubuntu.60845/
<rsser1> o sinal de < Redireciona a entrada padrão usando um arquivo
<YanGM> o servidor no caso roda craftbukkit mas eu queria criar um script baseado nesse que tenha a capacidade de atualizar para a última snapshot/versão vanilla do minecraft server sem muita punhetação
<sistematico> YanGM: O quer fazer mesmo?
<hggdh> hum. É interessante, esta coisa de linux.com. Pelo menos é um dinheiro que tem retorno
<sistematico> YanGM: Sem palavrão amigo.
<YanGM> desculpa
<rsser1> é, YanGM, tem gente de família aqui. (rsrsrs) Se é que existe isso ainda.
<YanGM> daqui a pouco vão perguntar se família é marca de manteiga
<sistematico> YanGM: O que você precisa ter em mente, é uma coisa.
<YanGM> então, eu não sei se eu perco tempo modificando o script as minhas necessidades ou se perco tempo com comandos na hora de usar uma snapshot
<sistematico> YanGM: Quais os comandos que você precisa digitar pra fazer o que quer.
<sistematico> Sem o script primeiro, depois você vai programar isso dentro do seu script.
<rsser1> desculpe-me, mas esse procedimento: server_running() tá dopado
<rsser1> ehehe
<YanGM> como assim? dopado? lol
<sistematico> YanGM: O arquivo que você mandou é um script de inicialização de um determinado daemon, não sei se entendi direito, mas isso não tem muita coisa a ver com o que você quer realmente.
<YanGM> sistematico, eu uso ele normalmente
<YanGM> para seu propósito de rodar craftbukkit
<YanGM> mas eu iria copiar e colar no servidor e modificar pra rodar outro servidor
<YanGM> no caso servidor original de minecraft
<YanGM> em portas diferentes obviamente
<sistematico> YanGM: Só mudar os nomes então, qual o erro que deu aí?
<YanGM> sistematico, no caso ele possi a função update
<YanGM> para o craftbukkit
<YanGM> e eu queria adaptar ela para pegar atualizações direto da mojang
<YanGM> se ela tivesse uma url fixa para snapshot, eu nem teria logado no irc hoje
<YanGM> mas faz questão de complicar
<YanGM> por exemplo, a última é http://assets.minecraft.net/13w01b/minecraft_server.jar
<YanGM> esse 13w01b vive mudando
<sistematico> hahahahaha
<YanGM> e não dá pra prever
<sistematico> Que é justamente pra você não fazer o quer.
<rsser1> YanGM: de boa, eu não estou entendo o que você quer.
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=102559.msg564581#msg564581
<YanGM> rsser1, sempre que eu mandar o  comando update, que o script pergunte a versão, eu responda e ele prosiga
<rsser1> Se fosse algo do tipo.  soma.sh   /  operar.sh    ==>
<rsser1> dentro de operar.sh="/// soma $1 + $2"
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  :D
<rsser1> ai faz sentido, YanGM, se for o que vc quer
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Usuário de Ubuntu gosta de GUI, você devia fazer isso em GTK..
<sistematico> Faria o maior sucesso.
<YanGM> sistematico, pois é
<hggdh> sistematico: sou usuário de Ubuntu, mas uso o command line (inclusive para IRC, com o weechat) :-)
<YanGM> e o ubuntu phone heim
<rsser1> isso é legal, vitorlobo para quem instala várias versões linux
<sistematico> hggdh: Pode ter certeza que você responde por 10% aqui.
<sistematico> Ou menos,
<rsser1> ai não tem que ficar digitando comandos toda hora
<sistematico> E sabe disso.
<sistematico> heh
<hggdh> sistematico: não duvido...
<vitorlobo> sistematico, to fora rs... usuario cheios de mimimi
<vitorlobo> :S
<rsser1> gtk, sistematico? precisa disso tudo?
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Usuário cheios de mimimi?
<rsser1> um simples xdialog não é suficiente?
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  firulentos
<sistematico> Qual o mal em usar GTK?
<rsser1> ah sei lah
<sistematico> Eu gosto, não vejo mal.
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  para coisas simples desnecessário
<rsser1> usar gtk, é só acirrar a holy war between Qt and GTK
<rsser1> hehe
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Quer crescer? Certo?
<YanGM> coisa mais gostosa do linux é o terminal
<sistematico> rsser1: O padrão do Ubuntu é GTK, não tem guerra nenhuma aqui.
<vitorlobo> sistematico, não rs..to grande demais ja
<YanGM> faz o que quer rapidamente sem gastar tempo com clics, caixas de dialogos chatas e bla bla bla
<vitorlobo> sistematico, é so um canivete suíço
<vitorlobo> sistematico, haducken nos firulentos
<sistematico> Ia oferecer ajuda, mas não quer em GTK, então deixa quieto.
<rsser1> ah sistematico deixa quieto
<rsser1> melhor eu ficar calado pra não exaltar ânimos aqui
<YanGM> vitorlobo, usuário com medo de terminal não merece esses scripts
<YanGM> povo acostumado com tudo mastigado
<vitorlobo> YanGM, esse povo q ta acostumado com a pazinha de recolher b@5t4 pra fazer suas necessitades
<vitorlobo> tenso
<vitorlobo> =\
<YanGM> vitorlobo, quando você mandou o link, lembrei que tô com problema no dualboot no mac de pobre
<YanGM> grub não consegue ler as partições
<vitorlobo> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<YanGM> só porque o hd está em GPT (GUID)
<rsser1> eu acho que uma coisa não tem nada a ver com outra. Ferramentas são feitas pra serem usadas. Então se for assim, é melhor usar trator rústico, sem ar condicionado, sem programas de computador, deixe os tratores mais modernos cheio de frescurites para os mais frescos!
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Você não colocou um else no final, se o usuário digitar ./loboshel 99 por exemplo, vai bugar.
<YanGM> vitorlobo, ainda bem que não instalei na mbr... senão nem o mac ia bootar mais
<sistematico> No lugar do su -c coloque [ $UID == 0 ] assim o cara só roda se for root.
<sistematico> Assim é como a maioria faz.
<rsser1> sistematico: se for tratar erros ali, é preciso checar  a tipagem de dados e retornar pro usuário
<sistematico> curl -# http://dl.dropbox.com/u/98397345/loboshell > loboshell
<sistematico> Assim fica mais simpático e é default, enquanto o wget pode não vir junto com a distro.
<sistematico> :)
<YanGM> (AFK)
<rsser1> sistematico: tu viu o anúncio do mark shutlerworth sobre ubuntu mobile?
<rsser1> nossa tah mto massa
<rsser1> espero que eu possa fazer tudo e mais um pouco no ubuntu mobile que não consigo fazer no android do meu galaxy note tab
<rsser1> a pena é ter que esperar até 2014
<rsser1> não vai rolar nenhuma versão alpha ou beta pra gente testar?
<RodrigO23> ola pessoal
<omelete> hello
<RodrigO23> whats up omelete?
<omelete> rodr1go,  e ai o que vc manda
<RodrigO23> ahh de boua tava dando uma estudada em html5
<sistematico> rsser1: Num vi não.
<rsser1> oxi
<rsser1> estuda mesmo, RodrigO23, assim esperamos que a morte do flash seja acelerada
<rsser1> cara, eu vi umas paradas com o webgl que me deixou  impressionado
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  ta usando ubuntu ai?
<RodrigO23> hahahahah eh como dizer rsser1, o flash comeu a maça(da apple) e morreu
<vitorlobo> alguem usuario de ubuntu
<vitorlobo> me retorna o comando?
<vitorlobo> id -u $USERNAME
<sistematico> Não.
<vitorlobo> se ele printa o user
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> aqui no arch n printa o user nao
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> printa o numero mil
<vitorlobo> 1000
<omelete> uid
<sistematico> O UID do user.
<alvaro> baixando um filme "quente" rsrsrs
<vitorlobo> sistematico, ta ocrrendo algo mtu estranho entao
<rsser1> RodrigO23: hahaha
<rsser1> tomara mesmo que vá e não volte
<rsser1> essas coisas fechadas são mto problemáticas
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  alias n...eu q boiei geral aqui rs
<vitorlobo> deixa
<rsser1> vitorlobo: guia do foca, lá vai ter essa parada
<rsser1> acho que tá no intermediario
<RodrigO23> li foruns a fora o rsser1, que a adobe ia até para com o Adobe Flash, tanto que ela até sumiu da página principal
<hggdh> vitorlobo: man id -- o Arch pode ter uma versão diferente
<RodrigO23> ai me aparece com a versao CS6 professiona
<rsser1> sim, cara, pra fazer o flash funcionar aqui no meu tablet foi uma dureza só
<sistematico> (lucas@bumblebee ~):% id -u lucas
<sistematico> 1000
<sistematico> Ele mostra o UID
<sistematico> Pra saber o user é whoami
<sistematico> (lucas@bumblebee ~):% whoami
<sistematico> lucas
<rsser1> sem os gringos pra me darem dicas de como fazer, eu tava na taca
<RodrigO23> sabe qual a nova ferrameta que vai sustituir o flash?
<sistematico> vitorlobo: $USER e $UID tambem funcionam.
<RodrigO23> o adobe FL?
<sistematico> RodrigO23: O gif.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Animado.
<RodrigO23> hehehe eu pensei nisso tmb
<RodrigO23> hah
<hggdh> sistematico: 'id -un' também funciona
<rsser1> hã?
<RodrigO23> a adobe lançou o Adobe Edge
<rsser1> uai, isso já era, RodrigO23
<rsser1> já viu o webgl?
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Não sei se vai substituir, mas já tem o vídeo embebido no HTML5..
<RodrigO23> nao mas eh piada
<rsser1> sim, o sistema está correto.
<RodrigO23> o gif nao tem como substituir o flash :P
<RodrigO23> ahh com certeza
<rsser1> No html5, os videos são integrados no código.
<sistematico> hggdh: É, eu nem sabia, sempre usei o whoami :D
<RodrigO23> aham mas so com codecs
<RodrigO23> como existem 2 tipos
<rsser1> RodrigO23: teu broswer é?
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Acho que não.
<RodrigO23> os que rodam no Safari
<RodrigO23> e outros que rodam nos demais
<RodrigO23> menos no IE
<sistematico> Alguem aqui sabe como unir dois vídeos com o melt?
<rsser1> RodrigO23: ative seu webgl ai no teu browser e dê uma olhada => http://www.netmagazine.com/features/another-10-webgl-sites-will-blow-you-away
<rsser1> http://madebyevan.com/webgl-water/
<RodrigO23> tah
<rsser1> quem tiver o webgl ativo vai ver
<rsser1> cara, com o webgl jogos vao rodar na web
<rsser1> quem vai precisar baixar alguma coisa?
<RodrigO23> hahahahahaah
<RodrigO23> eu tava vendo esse site ontem
<RodrigO23> sim e com maxima aceleraçao grafica
<rsser1> wegl + html5
<rsser1> e eu espero que esse sanduba acabe, cara
<RodrigO23> eu queria ter nascido antes
<rsser1> quem mexe com web sofre, eh tanta coisa pra lidar: php + javascript + sql + html
<RodrigO23> para pegar a coisa mais facil no começo
<rsser1> podiam substituir esse sanduba por misto quente bem saboroso
<RodrigO23> ow javascript ja era
<RodrigO23> quando falam de javascript nao é javascript
<rsser1> eu vi que no html5 é possivel tb acessar bancos de dados
<RodrigO23> e sim jquery
<RodrigO23> aham
<RodrigO23> o web sql
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Assim, jQuery é um framework, JavaScript a linguagem.
<sistematico> São coisas diferentes que usam a mesma coisa.
<sistematico> Assim como o MooTools, NodeJS e outros excelentes frameworks que são feitos em JavaScript.
<sistematico> Que por sua vez é basicamente o Java.
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Então pode ter certeza que ainda não chegou o fim do JavaScript ;)
<rsser1> eu não queria, mas sou forçado, por razões óbvias, julgar esses programadores cansados das mesmas coisas que criam coisas diferentes para realizar o mesmo velho trabalho que a outra aplicação realizava.
<rsser1> Isso é reinventar a roda. Coisa mais redudante!
<rsser1> infelizmente, o fork chegou tarde!
<rsser1> espero que com html5 essas redudancias sejam reduzidas
<rsser1> pra não dizer: invenção de moda!
<rsser1> hehe
<RodrigO23> ahhh entendi entao sistematico
<sistematico> :)
<RodrigO23> ehh entao pode ter certeza que o js ainda vai viver por muito tempo
<sistematico> Se o caboclo for bom o suficiente, js é surreal.
<sistematico> Gostaria de entender mais :(
<RodrigO23> falando em html5 o mark zuckerberg disse num evento de web la nos states que a pior coisa que ele fez foi colocar o facebook em html5
<RodrigO23> e isso caiu como uma bomba na comunidade de webdevelopers
<RodrigO23> ping?
<RodrigO23> galera vcs estao por ai?
<sergio_br2> olá
<Edmundo> boa noite
<Edmundo> nao consigo instalar o ubuntu 12.10
<Edmundo> tenho windows 7 em uma partição
<Edmundo> e queria instalar o linux na outra
<Edmundo> baixei a versao em 64 bits
<sergio_br2> tá, e qual o problema q está dando?
<RodrigO23> qual processador vc esta usando Edmundo
<Edmundo> emulo o iso e clico em instalar
<Edmundo> core i5 2150m
<Edmundo> o meu notebook é samsunfg rf511 sd7
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-05
<RodrigO23> hmm e vc eesta tentando instalar numa maquina virtual?
<Edmundo> sim, no meu notebook
<RodrigO23> qual erro que ele da
<Edmundo> depois que emulo a imgaem, cloci em instalar e o mesmo pede pra reiniciar
<Edmundo> reinicio e começa a instalar
<sergio_br2> como assim emular?
<Edmundo> depois de uma tela escrito ubunto, no qual esta carregando arquivos ou coisa do tipo
<sergio_br2> é só jogar no virtual box
<Edmundo> aparece a tela de initramfs
<Edmundo> e dela nao sai
<Edmundo> algo parecido com isto
<Edmundo> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Fp2wMbBgets/UJSYi6lqrXI/AAAAAAAAAkg/A_-cWhegNNo/s1600/erro_montando_parti%C3%A7%C3%A3o_Ubuntu.jpg
<sergio_br2> digita help, e da enter depois
<Edmundo> aparece um monte de tela
<Edmundo> e nao sai disso
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2,  http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=102559.msg564581#msg564581
<vitorlobo> :D
<sergio_br2> vc tá usando Virtual Box?
<sergio_br2> vitorlobo, eu vi, hehe
<Edmundo> o que seria o virtual box??
<sergio_br2> vc tá usando q programa para virtualizar aí no windows?
<sergio_br2> VM ware?
<vitorlobo> Edmundo, um programa que emula um ambiente virtual para instalar outro sistema operacional...emulado
<Edmundo> entao so funciona se eu instalar o virtual box??
<sergio_br2> Virtual Box é um dos programas de virtualização, existem outros. Como vc está fazendo aí?
<Edmundo> estou fazendo direto
<sergio_br2> vc está usando o Wubi então?
<Edmundo> baixei o iso, emulo com daemon tools, clico no executar e peço pra instalar sem cd
<sergio_br2> cara, pega esse DVD iso q vc baixou, e grava
<sergio_br2> não, esquece isso aí
<Edmundo> ai extrai os arquivos para uma pasta na partição C
<sergio_br2> vc vai instalar pelo wubi
<Edmundo> quando reinicio para instalar
<sergio_br2> Grava um DVD, tem aí
<sergio_br2> ?
<Edmundo> wubi?
<sergio_br2> ou passa para um pendrive
<sergio_br2> vc está querendo instalar o Ubuntu do jeito mais dificil
<Edmundo> dvd virgem nao tenho
<Edmundo> so se eu comprar segunda
<sergio_br2> vc tem midia de DVD aí? ou um Pendrive sobrando?
<Edmundo> rs
<Edmundo> pen drive sim
<Edmundo> wubi seria esse?
<Edmundo> http://www.baixaki.com.br/site/dwnld45805.htm
<sergio_br2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sergio_br2> Wubi é um executável que tem dentro da iso q vc baixou
<sergio_br2> mas não usa ele não
<sergio_br2> pega um pendrive, ou cartão SD
<Edmundo> ok
<sergio_br2> ve se ajuda o ultimo link
<Edmundo> o que eu coloco dentro do pen drive?
<RodrigO23> Edmundo
<RodrigO23> da uma olhada nesse video aqui
<RodrigO23> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXOdeQxRDcc
<sergio_br2> vc tem q baixar um programinha, nao lembro o nome
<sergio_br2> e ele instala a imagem no pendrive
<RodrigO23> no proprio site do ubuntu tem um tutorial que ensina a instalar o ubuntu pelo pendrive no windows
<sergio_br2> a partir daí, vc reinicia o computador, muda as configurações da BIOS para iniciar pelo pendrive
<sergio_br2> aham
<Edmundo> este video explica entao?
<Edmundo> se sim, vou ver se faço o mesmo
<RodrigO23> olha esse link aqui Edmundo
<RodrigO23> so prorpio site do ubuntu
<RodrigO23> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<sergio_br2> é esse link mesmo, q tava procurando
<sergio_br2> siga ele e seja feliz
<Edmundo> ok
<Edmundo> vou seguir as dicas de vcs
<sergio_br2> Edmundo, qual hardware vc tem aí? placa de vídeo?
<Edmundo> tomara que dê certo
<Edmundo> muito obrigado pelas dicas
<Edmundo> caso haja insucesso
<Edmundo> voltarei aqui
<sergio_br2> o ubuntu 12.10 está meio problemático, muita gente reclamando. Se não der certo, instala o 12.04
<RodrigO23> eh mesmo
<Edmundo> o note tem placa de video
<Edmundo> gt 540m
<RodrigO23> o 12.4 esta melhor
<sergio_br2> gt 540m é o q? Nvidia?
<sergio_br2> nao conheço
<Edmundo> sim
<Edmundo> eh de notebook
<Edmundo> rf 511 sd7
<sergio_br2> sei
<Edmundo> o meu note
<sergio_br2> depois de instalar o ubuntu, volta aki, vc vai precisar fazer mais coisas
<Edmundo> no site da ubuntu tem um post falando do q fazer apos instalar o ubuntu
<Edmundo> la fala em baixar drivers para placa de video
<Edmundo> eh algo do tipo?
<RodrigO23> o ubuntu ja tem suporte pra tudo que for intel e nvidia
<RodrigO23> ele abre o bico quandos e fala em AMD e RADEON graphics....hahahha
<Edmundo> hum
<Edmundo> mas primeiro vou tentar instalá-lo ne
<Edmundo> rs
<sergio_br2> o processo para instalar nvidia não é complicado
<RodrigO23> eh manda ver
<sergio_br2> ta mais automatico hoje em dia
<Edmundo> to tentando instalar via pen drive
<RodrigO23> aham sergio_br2, isso he verdade
<Edmundo> mas ta demorando aki pelo programa la
<Edmundo> vvamos ver se vai dar certo
<Edmundo> agradeço novamente a contribuição de todos aki
<RodrigO23> antigamente eu penava no ubuntu 8 pra instalar minha geforce 6200
<sergio_br2> demora mesmo, para passar para o pendrive
<Edmundo> ta demorando pra caramba
<sergio_br2> é normal
<Edmundo> foda que estagnou nos 99% extracting
<Edmundo> trahs
<Edmundo> kkk
<sergio_br2> eh assim mesmo, calma
<sergio_br2> tenha fé
<Edmundo> hehehe
<Edmundo> vlw galera
<Edmundo> acabou aki
<Edmundo> vou reiniciar e ver se da certo
<sergio_br2> frz,
<Edmundo> abração e boa noite a todos
<Edmundo> flw
<sergio_br2> ó
<sergio_br2> tem q mudar lá no Setup, na Bios
<Edmundo> ja fiz isso ja
<Edmundo> flw
<ilss> alguem ja teve problemas com driver wireless ( notebook ) nao reconhecido ?
<YanGM> oi
<YanGM> lá venho eu com outro problema...
<YanGM> eu instalei o ubuntu em um hd GUID (GPT), joguei o grub na sda do /boot e até ai tudo bem
<YanGM> ligo o notebook, no chamaleon seleciono linux e ai dou de cara com grub minimal bash
<YanGM> tentei dar uns comandos de grub rescue no bicho e na hora de bootar diz unknow filesystem !!??
<YanGM> vitorlobo:
<ilss> dificil mas consegui instalar o driver :S
<Edmundo> opa
<Edmundo> boa noite a todos
<Edmundo> consegui instalar pessoal
<Edmundo> deu certo
<Edmundo> mas está ocorrendo um problema
<Edmundo> alguem ór aki?
<Edmundo> pessoal
<Edmundo> consegui instalar o ubuntu
<Edmundo> mas deu um pequeno problema
<Edmundo> rs
<Edmundo> Alguém por aqui?
<Edmundo> alguem por aki pode me ajudar?
<Leonardo_> HI !
<Leonardo_> Good night . . .
<Leonardo_> somebody can help me with ubuntu + hdmi cable + tv?
<Leonardo_> nobody?
<Leonardo_> damn :(
<Edmundo> se alguem puder me auxuliar
<Edmundo> seria muito grato
<apecaesar> qual o endereço do off-topics?
<install> rapaz tou brincando de phpmyadmin
<install> heheh
<YanGM> oi
<Matheus_Carvalho> Buenas gambazada
<Matheus_Carvalho> passando pra dar boa noite a todos e deixar um abrass
<Matheus_Carvalho> té amanha
<YanGM> amigos, brilho maluco no ubuntu
<YanGM> eu abaixo, deixo inativo e ele aumenta sozinho!
<YanGM> ov
<YanGM> odeio esse horário
<YanGM> todo mundo dorme
<YanGM> vou esperar meu ubuntu atualizar e vou dormir
<corvolino> ;)
<YanGM> corvolino, você é uma pessoa viva de verdade acordada?
<corvolino> sou de mentira
<YanGM> mas é viva e acordada?
<corvolino> vivo, e acordado.
<YanGM> blz
<YanGM> instalei o ubuntu via wubi no note da minha mãe porque não estava dando certo no meu quase mac
<YanGM> grub não lia as partições e talz
<YanGM> não vejo a hora de liberarem o ubuntu para o galaxy nexus
<corvolino> nexus é o smartphone não é?
<YanGM> sim
<YanGM> eu sou um feliz dono de um
<corvolino> não li nada sobre ele ;p
<YanGM> cara está muito show
<YanGM> se entende inglês da uma assistida no keynote
<YanGM> eles pegaram a base do android
<YanGM> jogaram o ubuntu desktop lá
<YanGM> e botaram uma interface touch
<YanGM> full screen, controle por gestos
<YanGM> ficou lindão
<cekramer> boa noite! Estou meio perdido.... sou novo usuário do linux.... particionei o hd e instalei o linux.... meu windows parou e então em garantia formatou-se a partição windows e reinstalamos o mesmo. acontece que não mais me aparece o boot para o linux.. como acesso o mesmo? pois tenho alguns documentos que preciso desta partição
<cekramer> alguem poderia me ajudar e me indicar como acessaria a partição que está meu linux ubuntu?
<Peste_Bubonica> dia
<jeff__> ola
<jeff__> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<ilss> estou quase desistindo de instalar o debian no meu note :/ .. a placa wireless consegui que fosse reconhecida, e agora o problema é o video que tá em 1024 e não consigo arrumar a resolução
<ilss> alguem ja configurou a intel graphics 3000 hd no ubuntu/debian ?
<humberto> Alguém já conseguiu solucionar de vez a questão sobre requisições de DNS do tipo AAAA (como cliente)?
<humberto> Quero dizer... desabilitar definitivamente?
<RodrigO23> iai pessoal
<felipealmeida> buenas tardes
<Fabianin> Aqui como sei qual dispositivo é o meu pendrive?
<hggdh> quit
<Fabianin> Pessoal to com um problema, na hora que coloco um pen drive no pc ele diz q nao pode montar e da o seguinte erro http://imagebin.org/241834
<alvaro> Fabianin voce formatou esse pendrive em FAT 32?
<Fabianin> alvaro, então, creio eu que sim por que  tava criando um instalador do windows via usb
<alvaro> se for formatado em NTFS, aí meu amigo dá zebra mesmo
<Fabianin> vo ver no outro PC no windows ali e formatar em fat32
<Fabianin> valeu pela dica
<alvaro> ok
<xGrind> Fabianin, vc ta querendo fazer oq com esse pendrive?
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Boa tarde a todos
<pauloolhos> Alguem conhece esse problema
<pauloolhos>  Data do SETUP 17:00
<pauloolhos>  Data do Sistema operacional 15:00
<pauloolhos>  Ambos não estao sicronizando
<pauloolhos>  Não é bateria do relogio
<Fabianin> xGrind, nada nao =x rsrsrs
<xGrind> pauloolhos, tem um programa que sincroniza. esqueci o nome :/
<pauloolhos> Quando acerto a data no SETUP a do sistema fica errado
<pauloolhos> Kernel
<pauloolhos> Tudo bem
<kernel> tudo 100
<leo> boa tarde amigos, alguem sabe quando sai a nova versão doubuntu?
<leo> o pessoal da canoidal tambem entra nesta sala?
<leo> alguem aí sabe quando vai ser a proxima versão?
<Fabianin> abril
<adiaswin> ola amigos alquem conhece algum site onde eu possa baixar roms para o zsnes
<leo> abril, beleza amigo, tomara que venha com o menu igual do windows 8
<kernel> kkkkkk
<kernel> igual ao windows 8 é o_O
<leo> tipo, o menu do fetora é bonito, e parece com windows 8, não é menu antio, é menu na moda
<adiaswin> 0_O
<adiaswin> o menu do fedora e bem mais bonito
<Idsi> O.o
<leo> eu não sei porque dizem que o ubuntu é totalmente personalizavel,issoé mentira, pois não tem jeito de mudar aquela barra de menus na vertical para outros modelos,
<leo> ja pensaram se aquela barra de menus vertical lado esquerdo, tivesse a opção de deixa-lano centro da tela, todos reunidos, sem atalhos, seria bacana
<sergio_br2> leo, é totalmente personalizavel
<sergio_br2> só pegar o código fonte, e fazer vc mesmo as modificações
<sergio_br2> rsrs
<leo> sergio, isso aí que vc disse é para usuario avansado, eu e como muitos, não sabemos fazer isso
<sergio_br2> só ter conhecimento de C, C++, python e etc
<sergio_br2> sim
<sergio_br2> o unity atualmente não está tão personalizavel
<sergio_br2> mas se vc parar para pensar, q sistema no mundo é possível eu escolher dentre diversos desktops? Xfce, Gnome 2, Gnome 3 (gnome shell), KDE, Lxde, e vários outros
<sergio_br2> se pensar por esse lado, o Ubuntu é sim personalizavel
<sergio_br2> quer desktop mais personalizado que o Unity? Tente o KDE ou o Gnome 2
<sergio_br2> leo, o Mate também é bastante personalizavel, baixe o Linux Mint Mate, para dar uma olhada. O Mate é sucessor do Gnome 2
<adiaswin> sergio mas da pra instalar o mate no ubuntu
<adiaswin> da um pouco mais de trabalho com os temas e tudo mas da
<adiaswin> alias eu uso o gnome shell com uma porrada de extensoes
<adiaswin> e acho bem mais personalizavel que o unity
<leo> porque os programas que instalamos no windows não podem ser instalados no ubuntu?
<leo> ?
<ThiagoCMC> porque os programas que instalamos no windows não podem ser instalados no Mac OSX?
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<ThiagoCMC> tarde!
<leo> thiago, eu estou perguntando sério, não estou de brincadeira não, existe algum tipo de emulador no para o ubuntu conseguir emular instalação de programas e usa-los normalmente?
<ThiagoCMC> Virtualização só é viável se a sua CPU suportá-la...
<ThiagoCMC> O uso do WINE é meio tosco...
<ThiagoCMC> E tem também o MONO... Que roda nativamente alguns binários de Windows em Linux
<leo> por exemplo, tenho no windows o programa camasutra, e eu não consigo instalar no ubuntu no meu net, eu não posso ficar sem ele
<Matheus_Carvalho> ThiagoCMC, tu é o thiago nelli?
<ThiagoCMC> netbook leo?
<ThiagoCMC> Matheus_Carvalho, nop...
<ilss> sistematico,  qual versao e melhor ? a squeeze ou wheezy ( mesmo nao sendo estavel ainda ) ? um outro cara me recomendou fazer um dist-upgrade para resolver o problema de video no notebook
<sistematico> Eu uso o Wheezy.
<sistematico> Vai do gosto do freguês :)
<Matheus_Carvalho> fato
<ilss> não é nem pego gosto :/
<ilss> é pela "incompatibilidade" ou minha burrice em nao conseguir acertar..
<ilss> a rede sem fio do notebook eu demorei mas consegui instalar e fazer funcionar
<ilss> o video fica em 1024 e nao tem como alterar
<ilss> pra outra resolucao
<sistematico> ilss: Qual são as especificações do seu PC?
<ilss> i5 2450m, 6gb mem, 120hd, nvidia optimus
<ilss> o video que estou tentando instalar é o hd graphics 3000
<kernel> 120HB? com esse hardware? o_O
<ilss> ssd
<kernel> HD*
<ilss> o video acho que é a gt540m
<ilss> se nao vou ter que ir pro xubuntu, tudo parece funcionar bem lá.. ou quase tudo pelo menos
<sergio_br2> leo, por que eu não consigo rodar um BluRay no meu DVD player?
<sergio_br2> ou por que não posso colocar diesel no meu carro à alcool?
<sergio_br2> opa, ele se foi, agora q vi
<ilss> kkk
<sergio_br2> é cada pergunta né, rsrsrs
<ilss> consegui (:
<Christian_> alguem?
<Christian_> preciso de ajuda
<Christian_> alguem?
<kernel> diga sua pergunta se alguem souber lhe responderá
<kernel> ;)
<eumemo> boa tarde meus caros. alguem pode dar uma ajuda para que eu instale a versao 10.04?
<eumemo> jã instalei em outro pc, mas desta vez tá dando um monte de problema na instalaçao
<eumemo> temto instalar e acaba cainda na famosa tela preta...fiz todos os procedimentos `nomodeset` e parece que vai instalar normal...até que no momento que é obrigatorio reiniciar o driver de CD ejeta e na tela esta a seguinte mensagem: [2525.463358] end_request: i/o, dev sr1, sector 507360
<ilss> depois que atualizei o xubuntu ta numa tela preta cheia de coisa que nao da pra fazer nada =/
<pauloolhos> oi
<ilss> depois que atualizei o xubuntu ta numa tela preta cheia de coisa que nao da pra fazer nada… parece que a ultima atualizacao foi de kernel
<alvaro> se for !!!!!! só há uma solução
<L88os> boa noite
<L88os> alguém ai programa em python?
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-06
<Okarintary> alguem sabe como fasso zero-fill com o linux?
<Dino_> oi
<Dino_> alguem ai
<Dino_> ?
<Dino_> help
<Dino_> :(
<Dino_> acabei de comprar meu notebook, cheguei da loja agora
<Dino_> e ele é linux
<Dino_> mas sempre usei windows
<Dino_> nao sei nem que destribuição é essa
<vitorlobo> Dino_, hum
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  mas
<Dino_> acredito que seja da própria marca,  a positivo
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  nunca usou linux antes?
<Dino_> eu gostaria de entrar no universo linux
<Dino_> só uma vez
<Dino_> eu quero usar linux
<Dino_> ubuntu
<Dino_> mas nao sei nem se baixo o de 32 ou 64
<Dino_> sei que o note tem 6gb de ram
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  sabe entrar no terminal?
<Dino_> por isso deduzo que seja 64
<Dino_> aprendi hoje
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  entra no terminal e digita cat /etc/issue
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  ai ele vai dizer qual distro é
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  e me retorna aqui
<vitorlobo> rs
<Dino_> o/
<Dino_> retorna "arquivo não encontrado"
<vitorlobo> vc digitou corretamente?
<vitorlobo> cat /etc/issue?
<Dino_> sim
<Dino_> fui em "linha de comando"
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  digita entao uname -a
<vitorlobo> e cola aqui
<vitorlobo> oq retorna
<Dino_> em cima diz "prompt de comando wine"
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  isso n é terminal rs
<Dino_> arquivo nao encontrado
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  tem como vc tirar print da sua tela e mandar pro http://postimage.org ?
<Dino_> poxa vida
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  vc ta digitando no lugar errado
<Dino_> aheuaheuahueh
<Dino_> onde entro no terminal
<Dino_> ?
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  n sei..pq n sei oq vc ta usando
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  por isso to perdindo print
<Dino_> só to acostumado com win r >cmd
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  cmd vs terminal é uma ofensa
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> Dino_, mas tira la o print
<Dino_> HAUEHAUHEUAH
<Dino_> desculpa caras
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  digita na linha de comando terminal
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  e aperta enter pra ver se abre uma tela preta
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> Dino_, ou xterm
<Dino_> tudo que tento dá arquivo nao encontrado
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  geralmente, eles colocam um linux bem mediocre pra vc justamente formatar e por windows...mas vamos ver
<vitorlobo> Dino_, tira print se n, vamos ficar nessa redundancia sem fim
<Dino_> ja tirei o print
<Dino_> to tentando hospedar
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  existem mais de mil distribuiçoes linux rs
<vitorlobo> Dino_, http://postimage.org
<Dino_> ae
<Dino_> o imgur tava bixando
<Dino_> http://postimage.org/image/usqafibqr/
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  taquepariu fecha esse prompt pela mor de Deus
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuahuaa
<Dino_> OMG
<vitorlobo> pela estrela q tem ali no canto
<vitorlobo> é o mandriva
<vitorlobo> rs
<Dino_> lixoso?
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  nao
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  é bom...
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  clica naquela estrela e vai em
<vitorlobo> Dino_, aplicações > ferramentas > terminais.
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  dai la vc vai encontrar algum ícone de telinha preta
<vitorlobo> chamado terminal
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  ele é bom mas....n tem tanto suporte como o ubuntu entende? suporte de usuários
<Dino_> iato!
<vitorlobo> Dino_, se tivesse alguém perto de vc q usa o mandriva...seria facil...
<Dino_> isto
<Dino_> e se eu disser que nao tem ~aplicações
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  entao fuça o bagulho ae até achar terminal no menu
<vitorlobo> n creio q seja um menu grande
<vitorlobo> rs
<Dino_> só tem esse ~wnie
<vitorlobo> esqueça o wine por enquanto
<vitorlobo> rs
<Dino_> que pelo que entendi meio que simula o windows
<Dino_> pq quando fui instalar o ccleaner não reconhecia, aí botei pra instalar com o wine
<vitorlobo> Dino_, nao...o wine trabalha de uma forma diferente...ele nao simula...apenas cria uma ponte de compatibilidade com alguns aplicativos do windows
<vitorlobo> Dino_, outra coisa, ccleaner pra linux é totalmente dispensável
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  o linux trabalha de outra maneira...n precisa ficar limpando ficheiro
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  enfim, o mais recomendavel é vc baixar o ubuntu viu....pra ter maior suporte, pra interagir com o pessoal aqui
<Dino_> ótimo isto
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  se n..tu vai bater e rachar a cuca legal
<Dino_> só instalei o ccleaner pra ver as config
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  ou voltar pro windows se n tiver paciencia
<vitorlobo> :P
<Dino_> já to baixando o ubuntu 64 bits
<Dino_> mesmo sem saber qual é
<Dino_> se não for baixo o de 32
<Dino_> só tenho a agradecer caras
<Dino_> é por essas coisas que to indo pra inux
<Dino_> linux
<Dino_> vlw mesmo
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  seu pc é novo?
<vitorlobo> é ne
<vitorlobo> se comprou agora
<Dino_> cheguei da loja agora
<vitorlobo> deve ser 64 nunca se sabe rs
<Dino_> aham
<Dino_> tentativa e erro
<vitorlobo> Dino_,  entao ponha o ubuntu e volte aqui q nos iremos te ajudar
<Dino_> se não for baixo o de 32
<vitorlobo> em poucas semanas tu ja estará fera
<vitorlobo> rs
<Dino_> passei por aqui pra não baixar 700mb em vão
<Dino_> mas valeu mesmo a ajuda
<Dino_> em poucas semanas eu vou estar é ajudando você aqui na comunidade AHUEHAUEHUAHEUAHEUH
<Dino_> FUI
<Dino_> ABRAÇO
<senvergonha> ja existe apps para linux ubuntu?
<nntp> ?
<nntp> senvergonha, que tipo de apps vc procura ?
<nntp> senvergonha, defina apps
<senvergonha> apps sao micro programas? acho que é isso
<nntp> senvergonha, se for isso desde que inventaram o linux existe apps pra ele
<vitorlobo> senvergonha, apps = aplicativos
<senvergonha> alguem aí ja conseguiu desenvolver o hadoken?
<vitorlobo> senvergonha, ainda estou treinando igual o ryu....na praia...
<vitorlobo> por enquanto o hadoken ainda não saiu
<vitorlobo> mas um dia quem sabe
<nntp> vo dormir
<nntp> sem hadouken
<nntp> kkk
<CB400KM> Boa noite para todos!
<senvergonha> vitor, hoje eu fui no banheiro, com o intuito de treinar o haduken, motivado pelo ryu, eu fiz tanta força que inves do meu haduken sair para frente, ele saiu para baixo kkk
<kernel> AHeuihaUIehaiHeiAHeuihaUIeAHIUe
<CB400KM> Galera, alguém poderia me tirar uma dúvida sobre o fopen do php?
<senvergonha> o que significa quantal quetzal? isso parece obra dos chineses
<sistematico> senvergonha: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quetzal
<sistematico> CB400KM: Canal errado.
<CB400KM> sistematico, qual canal me indica?
<sistematico> CB400KM: #php-br
<kernel> #php-br
<senvergonha> quetzal, que pássaro lindo, a natureza sempre me surpreendendo, pena que o homem nasceu e está destruindo ela
<senvergonha> me digam, o linux tem cara para todos os gostos, é de graça, roda em praticamente em todos pcs, porque as fabricantes de pcs só nao usam o linux nas maquinas comercializadas?
<ilss2> não teve jeito.. vim pro xubuntu :/
<nntp> bom dia!
<Regis> Regis
<pauloolhos> Bom dia
<pauloolhos> Bom Dia a todos
<adiaswin> nao sei se irei dar um treco hoje
<adiaswin> estou a fazer uma tarefa ardua compilar o kernel
<adiaswin> alquem pode me dar uma dica de como faze-lo certo
<delet> onde é pra registrar o domínio .com.br mais barato?
<nntp> iae botaiada kk
<nntp> delet,
<nntp> dominio .com.br
<nntp> vc registra no registro.br
<nntp> cria uma id pra ti lah
<nntp> e faz o registro do dominio
<nntp> lah eh o lugar oficial de registro de dominios nacionais
<nntp> adomingo eh sempre mais entediante que o resto da semana... nem noob nem um bugzinho nem um help nada pro pessoal resovler aqui
<nntp> adiaswin, compilando kernel ae pra que meu ?
<nntp> adiaswin, compilando kernel ae pra que meu ??
<nntp> adiaswin, 3.7.10 ?
<adiaswin> 3.5.24
<adiaswin> quero deixar o sistema mais rapido e fazer a wiless funcionar direito
<adiaswin> eu to quase terminando so falta instalar e ver se ficou bom
<nntp> 3.6.9-2 eu to nessa ver ae adiaswin
<adiaswin> beleza quando terminar irei filmar um video mostrando as vantagens do linux
<nntp> faz ae adiaswin e mana o link pra gente
<adiaswin> ok men
<delet> nntp mas quanto custa?
<nntp> delet, 30 real
<nntp> ano
<delet> ixi uol ta mais barato nntp
<nntp> delet, lah eh o lugar certo
<nntp> delet, o dominio fica sendo teu vc controla os dns s e tals
<nntp> delet, uol vai vender um plano de hospedagem juinto pra ti com certeza ou te dar canceira no suporte
<nntp> delet, dominio se registra no registro.br
<nntp> delet, agora tu quer economizar 1 real por ano ?
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> http://radio.sistematico.org/player.html
<sistematico> Bom dia/tarde coleguinhas :)
<nntp> ia sistematico
<kayo> vc esta pagando os direitos autorais dessas musicas sistematico ?
<kayo> ;-)
<sistematico> oxi
<sistematico> Pronto, era o que me faltava.
<kayo> vo chamar o stallman aqui
<sistematico> Você já mordeu teu Pai na bunda kayo?
<nntp> eu vo almçar
<sistematico> cara chato mano
<adiaswin> amigos nao sei o que eu fiz de errado nesta compilaçao mas o x com o novo kernel nao sobe
<Deivan> Olá.  Alguém programa com C/C++ para GTK?
<JOAO> aLGUM BR AI
<JOAO> Alguem pode me ajudar como gravo o ubuntu 12.10 em cd cd para boot
<JOAO> Oww alguem ai pode ajudar ????????
<MarconM> hggdh, \o
<JOAO> alguem ai sabe instalar imagen iso do 12.10 em cd ???????
<JOAO> alguem ai sabe instalar imagen iso do 12.10 em cd ???????
<JOAO> \o/ este suporte online esta furado heim kkkk
<hggdh> alo MarconM
<alvaro> Tem algum Cinéfilo no Chat?
<mariorgrossi> existe uma versão do aptana studio 3 para ubuntu ?
<ilss> o cara nem procura
<ilss> só entrar no site do aptana que ja vi a versao pra linux
<ilss> vou ate testar (:
<ilss> alguem sabe o nome desse "plugin" da direita: http://pplware.sapo.pt/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/chrome_01.jpg ?
<paulaapso> ola preciso de juda
<paulaapso> ajuda
<paulaapso> na minha loucura desmonte partiçao e n consigo entrar no linux ou winds
<adiaswin> amigos compilei aki e esta rapido
<xGrind> adiaswin, no ubuntu?
<adiaswin> sim
<adiaswin> ja estava tentando aqui faz tempo
<xGrind> adiaswin, compilou 2 vezes?
<xGrind> em 10min?
<adiaswin> demorou uns 50 min
<adiaswin> compilei no ubuntu e agora estou compilando o fedora
<nntp> <JOAO> alguem ai sabe instalar imagen iso do 12.10 em cd ???????
<nntp> <JOAO> \o/ este suporte online esta furado heim kkkk
<nntp> que isso ninguem nem pra dar um salve pro cara e falar que a imagem nao cabe em um cd credo
<nntp> falar algo offtopic aqui chove de reclamaçao
<nntp> agora quando o assunto ta no contexto ninguem ajuda.... tem coisas que eu nao compreendo
<adiaswin> calma nntp
<adiaswin> alias quem e este joao
<nntp> de que importa ?
<adiaswin> cara calma ou a ursinha ira te banir(alias nao queremos outro festival de ban aqui)
<nntp> que papo que eh esse cra ?
<nntp> me banir por qual motivo ? e outra que questao eu faço de ta aqui nesse canal ?
<nntp> se liga meu
<adiaswin> quando eu fiz uma reclamei da assistencia aqui fui reprimido
<nntp> vai ameaçar tua vozinha
<adiaswin> nao estou te ameaçando
<adiaswin> calma ai
<nntp> <adiaswin> cara calma ou a ursinha ira te banir(alias nao queremos outro festival de ban aqui)
<xGrind> nntp, só aparecem pra kickar/banir
<nntp> com o pau dos outros ainda
<nntp> ameçando com o pau dos outros
<xGrind> ajudar mesmo, nem ajudam. nós que ajudamos, e depois eles aparecem falando em off-topic
<nntp> ou 6 tem q crescer galera
<adiaswin> ajudar eu ajudo de boa
<adiaswin> mas quando aparece os problemas sou ajudado por colegas como voce e o hggdh ou xgrind
<nntp> coitada da ursa ta faz o job dela que eh relatar os bug mano ela nao tem tempo pra ficar aqui nao ajudando
<nntp> boto feh que ela ajuda nas internas com traduçao muito mais q qq um aqui na moral
<nntp> agora o tanto de bot que tem esse canal
<nntp> eh triste
<nntp> e nao resovle nada
<nntp> resolve nada
<nntp> eh coisa pra ocupar espaço mesmo
<adiaswin> o que agente pode fazer
<adiaswin> so nos ajudamos aqui o resto e resto
<adiaswin> vixi o cara ta nervoso
<kamikase> n
<kamikase> nijjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<kamikase> nb
<kamikase> n
<kamikase> i
<kamikase> nnibn
<kamikase> nbi nbi
<kamikase>  gf
<kamikase> g
<kamikase> f
<kamikase> g
<kamikase> d
<kamikase> fg
<kamikase>  
<kamikase> gr
<kamikase> g
<kamikase> rg
<kamikase> dfh
<kamikase> bnv
<kamikase> bd
<kamikase> fgwe
<kamikase> g
<kamikase> te
<kamikase> gfd
<kamikase> bngh
<kamikase> fh
<kamikase> re
<kamikase> hre
<kamikase> t
<kamikase> r
<kamikase> hn
<kamikase> vghb
<kamikase> re
<kamikase> h
<kamikase> t
<rf5> ...
<adiaswin> cara mas que fdp
<sistematico> hahahaha
<adiaswin> esse kamikase
<sistematico> Criança Detected.
<adiaswin> agora entendo o nntp
<adiaswin> so aparece gente aqui para escuhabar
<adiaswin> e nao ajudar
<xGrind> adiaswin, entendeu oq eu disse?
<adiaswin> cara entendi o canal esta realmente morto
<adiaswin> as pessoas nao ajudam so atrabalham alias sempre tem alquem que ajuda aqui mas
<adiaswin> ja tive vontade de dizer isto aqui
<xGrind> adiaswin, nao adianta. se vc diz, pode até ser banido. fazer oq ne
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-30
<kernel> alguem ai me dar uma maozinha com o grub2
<kernel> tenho linux no meu 1 hd ssd
<kernel> e particionei meu hd em 2 para instalar o ruindows 8 junto com a partição /home
<FelipeGarcia> Boa Noite Gente!!!
<kernel> só q quando mudo o modo de boot para UEFI só dar boot direto no win8
<kernel> quero por ele no grub2 para eu poder escolher
<kernel> e nao ficar mudando direto para o modo Legacy
<astroo-> kernel  ola da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<kernel> vou ficar no aguardo
<kernel> astroo-, conhece algum aplicativo que converta tabela GPT em MBR sem perder dados?
<kernel> porque o win7 nao tem suporte a tabela GPT
<kernel> e eu nao tenho necessidade de te-la aqui porque só tenho 500GB de hd
<astroo-> nao sei e ve o privado
<manuella> resolvido a questão da placa de video
<manuella> meu pai
<manuella> formatou o notebook
<manuella> retirando o ubuntu 12.04 e instalou o ubuntu 13.10
<manuella> agora posso jogas meus joguinhos
<astroo-> ainda bem
<manuella> jogar
<manuella> uma boa noite
<oparango> como instalo ubunto no meu pc ?
<oparango> ??????????
<astroo-> usa o live cd para teste sem instalar no disco rigido
<astroo-> ola
<oparango> baixei o 13.10 ja esta no cf
<oparango> cd
<oparango> mas como eu fasso , reinicio o pc com o cd ?
<oparango> como ?
<astroo-> em boot
<oparango> como assim boor ?
<pairossi> salve galera... boa noite a todos
<astroo-> eu nunca usei a ultima versao
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe o live cd no leitor e reenicia o computador e ele pergunta o que fazer
<oparango> ok
<oparango> Vou tentar Vlw..
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<KurtKraut> !ops
<ubotu-br> ops is mvuelma tiagoscd CyL aprigio chouga hggdh --KurtKraut pede ajuda em #ubuntu-br
<JC_> Bom dia
<JC_> galeta to precisando de ajuda
<JC_> estou tentando instalar o ubuntu server
<JC_> baixei e gravei o cd, so q naum ta dando o boot
<JC_> o q pode der?
<JC_> a versão do ubunto 12.04.3
<JC_> alguém pode me ajudar?
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<pairossi> grande chouga ... boa tarde
<pairossi> chouga: instalei o vm com win7... me diga: preciso de antivirus?
<chouga> pairossi-> Depende do seu conhecimento sobre informática...
<chouga> pairossi-> Lembrando sempre que é Windows, então...
<pairossi> why?
<pairossi> entendo...
<chouga> pairossi-> Zero Day estão por ai em todo momento.
<pairossi> e preciso dele em rede, logo....
<chouga> pairossi-> Se algo ocorrer com o Windows, nada afetará o GNU/Linux, fique tranquilo.
<pairossi> hummmmm
<chouga> pairossi-> Apesar de um estar "dentro do outro", eles não fazem nenhum tipo de "comunicação".
<chouga> pairossi-> Já ouviu falar em SandBox?
<pairossi> tipo dropbox?
<chouga> pairossi-> Não, DropBox é um serviço de armazenamento na nuvem, SandBox é uma barreira entre o software e o sistema.
<pairossi> entendo
<pairossi> como se lembra, eu preciso utilizar uma plotter no linux, mas sem os modulos...
<chouga> pairossi-> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/spyware/1172-o-que-e-sandbox-.htm
<orlando-janiely> Boa Tarde Galera...
<chouga> orlando-janiely-> Boa-tarde!
<orlando-janiely> como posso instalar o Ubunto 12.04 no meu laptop que veio com win 8 single language de Fábrica?
<chouga> orlando-janiely-> Você quer ter apenas o Ubuntu no sistema ou quer fazer dual-boot?
<orlando-janiely> apenas o ubunto
<chouga> orlando-janiely-> Corajoso.. :) Gostei de você;
<renebarbosa> muda pra legacy bios ao invés de uefi
<chouga> orlando-janiely-> Já mexeu com GNU/Linux antes?
<renebarbosa> desativa o secure boot
<renebarbosa> daí é só prosseguir normalmente
<renebarbosa> mande as partições do windows pro limbo
<renebarbosa> e parta para o abraço
<renebarbosa> =)
<orlando-janiely> sim, sou um usuário apaixonado pelo Linux, no entanto, ainda sou inexperiente!
<chouga> orlando-janiely-> Dual-boot então?
<orlando-janiely> vou dasativar o security boot e tentar inicializar com o dvd... mas tenho que arrajar uma distribuição do ubunto de 64 bits a meu pc tem essa configuração...
<chouga> Alguém aqui tem placa Nvidia configurada no Ubuntu?
<thiago> ola
<yangm> algum manjador de js por aqui?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<BetoCardoso> Entrei no Ubuntu e agora tô querendo aproveitar o máximo desse SO que não fica de fora das novidades tecnológicas.
<BetoCardoso> A busca Inteligente foi algo muito bom. A diferença dele pro anterior foi muito boa.
<BetoCardoso> Se alguém estiver por aí, gostaria de tirar algumas dúvidas a respeito do Linux Ubuntu 13.10
<mirqui> conheço pouco do linux cara
<mirqui> estou usando a 1 ano ,
<sidnei_> oi boa noite, tenho problemas com meu ubuntu pois perdi alguns pacotes de atualização que já nao estao mais disponiveis
<sidnei_> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<mirqui> blza :)
<sidnei_> oi
<sidnei_> alguem poderia me ajudar pois o meu ubuntu esta desatualizado
<mirqui> tudo bem :)?
<sidnei_> nao consigo baixar os pacotes pendentes
<mirqui> tentasse nos pacotes de programas?
<mirqui> é aonde mostra todos os programas
<mirqui> tem um ícone de um pacote com uma seta para baixo
<mirqui1> tenta lá
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<rafran> Alguem pode me auxiliar, estou querendo instalar ubuntu em um outro hd usando um dock station
<rafran> tem como fazer isso???
<astroo-> ola da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest40490> pessoal como assim meu nick foi registrado se eu nao registrei nada?
<astroo-> e nao tinha dono antes?
<mirqui1> não registrou , está guest
<Guest40490> ue era meu ne.... o mesmo usuario que coloquei no ubuntu
<astroo-> ve que dono que o tem
<Guest40490> quando fui entrar hoje... disse que tava registrado... vou ter que criar outro nick... =/
<mirqui1> isso só significa quer vc está ignorado e é um visitantye somente
<mirqui1> guest e numero é do servidor
<mirqui1> como é seu nick?
<Guest40490> ah ta
<Guest40490> meu nick era luigii
<mirqui1> digita /nick e o nick que vc quer
<mirqui1> eu cai e agora fiquei como mirqui 1
<astroo-> Registered : Oct 01 20:02:01 2010 (3 years, 13 weeks, 0 days, 03:18:59 ago)
<astroo-> -
<astroo-> [23:23:03] -NickServ- Last addr  : luigii@cube.netsoc.tcd.ie
<Guest40490> que isso... foi outra pessoa... eu nem conheço esse dominio lol
<Guest40490> vou pensar num nick... agora muito dificil achar um nick... mas como eu registro o nick pra nao perder de novo ?
<mirqui1> logo quando vc entra no freenode , ele te dá as opções para vc revalidar ou registar o nick
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-31
<mirqui> boa noite , quase dia :)
<astroo-> re ola
<luigii1> astroo-: agora sim deu certo entrar com meu nick... antes eu entrei como root por isso nao pega o nick do usuario
<astroo-> ok
<pairossi> diz ai pessoal, tudo em ordem?
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<pairossi> mais faceiro que guri em noite de circo...
<pairossi> alguem conhece um bom programa para CAD?
<pairossi> algum o mais próximo do autocad seria o ideal
<xGrind> pairossi, http://www.diolinux.com.br/2013/01/trabalhando-com-cad-no-ubuntu-conheca-as-alternativas-ao-autocad.html
<cinza> aqq no ubuntu 12.04 o alternador de espaços de trabalho é fixo, como remover da barra ?obbg.
<cinza> aqq no ubuntu 12.04 o alternador de espaços de trabalho é fixo, como remover da barra ?obbg.
<astroo-> ola da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem mas ja e "tarde"
<cinza> estou feliz que alguém esta vivo aqui
<astroo-> estou sempre quando estou aqui
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Ernandes> aee feliz ano novo!
<mirqui> bom dia , feliz ano novo :)
<Ernandes> isso aii
<Ernandes> otimo dia pra trabalharr kk
<mirqui> conhece a história do karate ?
<Ernandes> aff
<Ernandes> nem vou comentar
<mirqui> é melhor o kara te trabalho do que não te ahaha
<Ernandes> mas hj é um bom dia pra nao ter nada rss
<mirqui> bom , o que não tem remédio , remediado está :)
<Ernandes> só dar o cano.. kk
<mirqui> ahaha mas ai não recebe
<mirqui> bom , em último caso
<mirqui> seu trabalho não deve ser tão ruim
<mirqui> senão vc não estava aqui :)
<Ernandes> ja dei o cano.. to em casa de boa rss
<mirqui> ahaha está legal então
<Ernandes> uma maravilhaa rs
<mirqui> aqui está calor e com chuva
<mirqui> não é um dos melhores dias , mas está bom
<mirqui> não se pode ter tudo na vida meu amigo
<Ernandes> simm
<Ernandes> a noite é chuvaa
<mirqui> no meu caso , estou indo faxinar a casa ahaha
<Ernandes> virada molhada hj rss
<mirqui> feliz ano novo , até :)
<luigii1> como faço para ter um conky, com um relogio grande, e uma parte escrito feliz 2014 ou um contador ?
<cinza> oie alguém sabe como remover o alternador de espaços de trabalho no ubuntu 12.04 da barra ?obbg.
<luigii1> instalei o conky-manager, mas nao ativa nada porque nao esta aparecendo nada no desktop ?
<Ernandes> luigii1: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Conky-Configuracao-personalizada
<cinza> oie alguém sabe como remover o alternador de espaços de trabalho no ubuntu 12.04 da barra ?obbg.
<luigii1> Ernandes: mais o meu eh conky manager, abre uma lista com uns conky, ai era so clicar em enabled pra ativar
<luigii1> Ernandes: fiz igual esse http://linuxtugaz.wordpress.com/2013/08/12/conky-manager-90-conkys-em-poucos-cliques/
<luigii1> quando ativo ele sozinho desmarca a opçao =/
<Ernandes> eu nao uso conky
<Ernandes> acho frescura
<Ernandes> nao tenho ideia do que pode ser,,
<luigii1> Ernandes: ah eu achei ele como opcao para o relogio do unity muito pequeno
<Ernandes> aumenta o tamanho da barra
<luigii1> nao eh possivel mexer nessa barra, ja tentei com botao direito e nem mostra opcoes
<Ernandes> aff
<Ernandes> por isso prefiro o xfce
<Ernandes> te da mais liberdade pra mexerr
<Ernandes> bom nao
<Ernandes> pesquisa ai na net
<luigii1> Ernandes: o xfce veio pelado sem nada... so tinha uma barra preta pequena... para abrir tudo tinha que usar botao direito do mouse
<Ernandes> http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=3730
<Ernandes> tem ai como mexer na barra
<Ernandes> eu configuro a tecla "windows" para abrir os programas
<Ernandes> acho mais rapido
<luigii1> no meu abre um lugar pra digitar os programas, quando aperto a tecla windows... ah estou no unity 2D por isso ja volto
<luigii1> Ernandes: eh nao deu certo o conky, e nem o relogio do unity, ate estranhei, tava usando 2D por isso tava estranho a tela kkkk
<rssolivei> conky rola de boa no xfce, lxde e fluxobox
<rssolivei> no novo gtk ainda enrosca
<luigii1> rssolivei: ah, nao sabia disso... eu tenho o xfce... esses outros 2 que voce falo ainda nao testei, eh grande pra instalar?
<Ernandes> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Unity-Tweak-Tool-Personalizando-Ubuntu-1304
<Ernandes> sao mais basicos
<Ernandes> procura por imagens deles na net q vc vai ver
<Ernandes> sao mais simples
<luigii1> Ernandes: mais eu uso o 12.04 tem problema nao ne?
<Ernandes> creio q de boa
<luigii2> Ernandes: eh nao deu certo, nao encontrou o pacote
<Ernandes> humm nao sei
<luigii2> eh o jeito eh usar outro ambiente mesmo como xfce, e configurar a barra pra ver se o relogio fica maior... aqui aprece um anao ue kkk
<Ernandes> boa sorte
<Ernandes> rs
<luigii2> obrigado rs
<aquelecara> boa tarde. eu instalei uma fonte mas não consigo habilitar ela no terminal. como eu descubro o nome correto que devo usar no ~/.Xresources ?
<Ernandes> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<luigii1> Ernandes: achei um relogio maior, o do KDE eh um pouco maior, ja me serviu... mas o ambiente lembra muito o windows, e disso nao gostei
<Ernandes> bom cara, eu uso xfce
<Ernandes> pela configuração vc altera o relegio
<Ernandes> so escolher como LCD
<Ernandes> ai ele fica um pouco maior
<luigii1> problema que no xfce nao tem nem relogio
<Ernandes> o meu tem
<Ernandes> vc so precisa acrescentar no seu panel
<Ernandes> adicionar o item
<luigii1> Ernandes: como te disse o meu veio pelado kkkk sem nada so o desktop... e quando abre algo nao tem botao minizar, fechar nem barra rolagem
<Ernandes> meu.. so apt-get install xfce4
<Ernandes> no mei instala completo
<Ernandes> mas uso debian rs
<luigii1> entao o tenso foi que eu instalei o xubuntu, e ele veio assim, como nao teve nada igual pela usb, dai fui instalando outros ambiente
<xGrind> luigii1, vc instalou o xubuntu puro e ele ta sem relogio?
<luigii1> ah quero por o xfce completo 100%, igual roda pela usb
<luigii1> xGrind: eu nao, a ISO instalo ne...  eh ta pelado sem nada no desktop só mostra a partiçao
<xGrind> não entendi
<luigii1> pera ai que eu vou pro xfce e de la tento tirar um print, mas nem sei se da... dai posto na net e voce ver 1min
<xGrind> sabem dizer se o VLC ripar cd?
<xGrind> achei aki
<Playmoobiil> oii?
<Playmoobiil> e aai gente !
<luigii1> nao tem como tirar print... aperto a tecla e nao aparece para salvar... ta horrivel aqui
<Playmoobiil> Migrei do windows pra ubuntu ontem !
<Ernandes> ixx
<Ernandes> isso nao é dia de migrar
<Ernandes> kk
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> luigii1, oq vc fez ae?
<Playmoobiil> huehuehue am?
<luigii1> xGrind: fiz so instalacao pela usb ue ele veio assim
<xGrind> luigii1, na hora de logar, vc nao colocou como Xfce nao?
<xGrind> tem 2 opçoes: Xubuntu e Xfce
<xGrind> Playmoobiil, boa :)
<Playmoobiil> o/
<Playmoobiil> to com um problema aqui
<Ernandes> eu tbemm
<Ernandes> acabou meu din din
<Ernandes> alguem pode ajudar? rss
<Playmoobiil> antes eu conectava meu cell pelo bluetooth (usava win 7) mais agora não conecta mais D:
<luigii1> xGrind: sim tem 2 opcoes, eu entrei no Xubuntu
<slipky> boa tarde, estou pesquisando uma placa de video nova para rodar alguns jogos do steam no ubuntu, qual é a mais recomendavel, com melhor suporte hoje em dia?
<Ernandes> amd ou nvidia
<Ernandes> chuta uma
<slipky> essa é a minha duvida
<slipky> qual das 2 esta oferencendo melhor suporte?
<xGrind> luigii1, estranho. nunca aconteceu isso comigo. qual versão do xubuntu?
<slipky> pelo que andei pesquiando o pessoal não esta muito contente com os drivers da nvidia para linux, procede isso?
<xGrind> amd é pior ainda
<slipky> a minha atual é uma nvidia, com ela eu consigo rodar jogos tipo l4d2 sem problemas no windows, mas aqui no ubuntu ela sofre, fps bem baixos
<slipky> mas já é uma placa antiga
<luigii2> xGrind: desculpe a net cai aqui quando tem chuva
<slipky> o problema é investir 400 reais em uma nova e não ter o desempenho esperado hehe
<xGrind> vixi ;x
<xGrind> luigii2, via radio?
<xGrind> slipky, tem q ver o modelo da placa q vc quer comprar, e procurar nos forums pra ver o desempenho dela
<luigii2> xGrind: nao... eh uma VDSL, mas esta longe do armario... por isso cai... so em janeiro pra arrumar rs
<slipky> o problema é esse desempenho no linux, ta dificil achar comparações
<xGrind> slipky, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Driver-NVidia-no-Ubuntu-1310
<xGrind> luigii2, vc sabe que paredes, galão de agua interfere no wireless ne?:D
<slipky> sim, driver eu sei que tem, enfim estou pesquisando a questão de desempenho mesmo ^^
<luigii2> xGrind: mas eu estou conectado por cabo ue oO
<xGrind> luigii2, melhor q eu entao kk. tenho q usar wifi aki, e tem hora q cai
<luigii2> xGrind: hehehe... mas eu tambem entro pelo wifi, na tv e no tablet rs
<luigii2> xGrind: eu conseguir melhorar o sinal, mudando o canal, de 6 para 9
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<xGrind> mirqui, boa tarde
<xGrind> luigii2, usa ubuntu ai msm?
<mirqui> tudo bem , e vc :)?
<mirqui> uso , tens algum problema?
<luigii2> xGrind: sim, so que instalei Xubuntu
<mirqui> e qual problema tem?
<xGrind> luigii2, baixei o lubuntu 13.10 e tentei instalar num outro pc aqui. não instala. qndo vc escolhe pra testar ou instalar, fica uma tela preta com a seta do mouse e some toda hora. não sei se pq colocaram o zram, e ta bugando
<mirqui> tens live cd ?
<xGrind> mirqui, foi pelo live cd
<mirqui> um momento
<xGrind> deve ter sido esse zram q colocaram, pq li no blog do lubuntu eu acho, q colocaram pra testar
<mirqui> tenta instalar pelo lubuntu mesmo sem usar intermediário
<xGrind> mirqui, do q vc ta falando? eu fui instalar pelo lubuntu mesmo. O.o
<xGrind> esse mirqui é muito louco kkkkkkk
<mirqui> boa tarde 2 :)
<hggdh> nicklist
<list> rs
<list> é '/names'
<list> rs
<hggdh> list: não, é /nicklist. Uso weechat
<hggdh> e, na verdade, o comando é '/bar toggle nicklist', mas tenho um alias para '/nicklist'
<list> usa o names pra ver se funciona
<list> nick Ernandes
<hggdh> list: /names retorna a lista dos usuários do canal, não é o mesmo que /bar toggle nicklist
<list> ok
<hggdh> o /bar toggle mostra-me, em uma coluna, os usuários (ou esconde esta lista, é um "toggle")
<novato> ola senhores
<novato> to precisando de uma ajuda de voces
<novato> como eu posso solicitar o CD de instalação do umbuntu?
<oarquivox> pessoal quando eu clico no icone do ubuntu software center ele  abri e começa a carregar e fecha
<Norwayubuntu> Oola
<Norwayubuntu> Alguem poderia me tirar uma duvida sobre a instalacao do Ubuntu?
<KurtKraut> Norwayubuntu, somente se você disser a dúvida. Se você não disser sua dúvida, como poderemos saber se alguém irá esclarecê-la?
<Norwayubuntu> Bom, eu gostaria de saber como faz para instalar o Ubuntu em um netbook que ja possui Windows
<KurtKraut> Norwayubuntu, por favor, não entenda isso como ofensa. É uma pergunta legítima: você já procurou no Google?
<list> duckduckgo
<Norwayubuntu> Sim, e por que o arquivo nao esta abrindo.
<KurtKraut> Norwayubuntu, que arquivo?
<Norwayubuntu> Fiz o download e passei para o pendrive
<Norwayubuntu> O arquivo de instalacao do Ubuntu nao abre.
<KurtKraut> Norwayubuntu, do arquivo de extensão .ISO você está falando?
<Norwayubuntu> KurtKraut, eu descompactei e apareceu as seguintes pastas e arquivos: Boot, Autorun, wubi, disk.casper, README.diskfilers e md5sum
<KurtKraut> Norwayubuntu, por que você não responde as minhas perguntas?
<Norwayubuntu> KurtKraut, nao entendo muito bem de computadores. o  .ISO nao apareceu aqui.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rssolivei> Norwayubuntu, no site do ubuntu explica como fazer isso
<KurtKraut> Norwayubuntu, okay. E se você não entende bem de computadores, por que está tentando instalar o Ubuntu por tentativa e erro em vez de seguir um tutorial, uma documentação, um passo a passo?
<Norwayubuntu> Obrigado KurtKraut! Agora deu certo
<Norwayubuntu> Vou tentar continuar aqui.  Quero aprender como se instala, estou tentando aos poucos
<Norwayubuntu> Obrigado e feliz ano novo!
<KurtKraut> Norwayubuntu, eu acho que você está fazendo errado e se continuar fazendo assim você irá danificar a instalação do Windows que você tem.
<rssolivei> noobs
<KurtKraut> rssolivei, passive-agressive noob especificamente :P
<rssolivei> KurtKraut, com certeza ele vai mexer em pc alheio
<rssolivei> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<list> nick Ernandes
<Ernandes> rs
<mirqui> boa noite , feliz ano novo :)
<mirqui> estou com um problema em configurar sinal wifi , alguém pode ajudar ?
<Ernandes> bah
<Ernandes> hj é folgaa
<mirqui> ahaha da uma ajuda ai velho:)
<astroo-> mirqui  ola para ti tambem
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem :)?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-01
<mirqui> feliz 2014 :)
<thirdday> Feliz Ano Novo galera
<astroo-> para ti tambem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<vietcong> feliz ano novo
<vietcong>  abraços
<Elfon> pessoal....nao sei se alguém aí ja usou o mandriva. ..mas de modo geral como funciona pra criptografar a home no Linux?
<mirqui> feliz 2014 :)
<Mikegv> Boa tarde, qual programa vcs recomendariam para fazer uma vpn no linux
<Mikegv> Seria para uso domestico
<Mikegv> exit
<corvolino> alguém vivo?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Nathalia> olá
<Nathalia> quero instalar este programa em meu Netbook, é complicado se eu fizer só?
<Nathalia> alguém pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> Nathalia  ola
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem :)?
<mirqui> feliz 2014 :)
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<astroo-> para ti tambem
<NETfellow> feliz ano novo galera do ubuntu-br!
<Bibi__> Boia noite! Finalmente consegui instalar o Ubuntu 13.04 ao lado do windows 7, mas ele trava.
<Bibi__> o mouse se move mas não responde aos cliques
<mirqui> blza , obrigado  , para vc também :)
<astroo-> para ti tambem
<astroo-> ola
<Bibi__> Será que alguém pode me ajudar?
<mirqui> desliga e liga de novo
<mirqui> pode ser algum bug de inicialização
<mirqui> depois nos fala :)
<Bibi__> <mirqui> mas não é a primeira vez que isso acontece, pra desligar tem q ser direto na energia.
<mirqui> haa , então não faz isso , pode riscar o hd
<mirqui> reinstala , e vê o que dá
<mirqui> pode ter sido um bug na instalação
<mirqui> é melhor fazer passo a passo que estragar o hd
<Bibi__> vou tentar reinstalar aqui
<NETfellow> Bibi___, mas colega desde que o sistema foi instalado você fez alguma modificação?
<Bibi__> é a última vez que vou tentar senão vou ficar com o windows mesmo, me dá menos problemas
<mirqui> meu ubuntu não da problemas
<mirqui> só é um pouco limitado
<mirqui> é que tudo é feito para windows , então fica difícil
<mirqui> mas é tão bom quanto o windows
<rafinha> opa alguem pode me tirar uma duvida? É o seguinte... pq toda vez q eu inicio meu ubuntu ele mostra a minha HD NTFS mas soh funciona o acesso qndo eu clico e abro ela.... nao tem jeito de fazer isso automatico?
<astroo-> ola
<NETfellow> rafinha, tem sim! você so precisa editar o fstab do sistema para ele montar automaticamente
<NETfellow> rafinha, um pequeno tutorial http://meupinguim.com/entendendo-arquivo-fstab-linux/
<rafinha> ah blz.. obrigado NETfellow  ;)
<squidzord> hay, feliz ano novo a todos!
<squidzord> acabei de baixar ubuntu e queria saber como conectar com internet wireless
<astroo-> ola para ti tambem
<squidzord> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda?
<mirqui> vc tem que digitar a senha do modem para conectar
<mirqui> vai te pedir que rede vc quer
<mirqui> ai vc digita sua rede ou a rede que vc deseja
<squidzord> sabe como seria a sequencia para achar essas opções?
<squidzord> porque nao tem nada no canto superior indicando internet wireless
<squidzord> entao nao sei como encontrar a minha wireless para digitar a senha
<squidzord> seria onde existe um simbolo com uma seta para baixo e uma seta para cima?
<mirqui> tem logo no início da instalação do ubuntu ou seu sistema
<mirqui> qual sistema vc tem?
<mirqui> haa , já ví , ubuntu
<NETfellow> squidzord, isso amigo
<squidzord> ubuntu
<squidzord> baixei no ubuntu-br
<mirqui> vc instalou tudo sem configurar a rede?
<squidzord> saucy salamander
<squidzord> é, acho que nao configurei rede
<mirqui> ai é mais complicado , vc vai ter que instalar manualmente , numca fiz isto , não dá para te ajudar
<squidzord> uhm...
<mirqui> só vendo no ubuntu como éw
<squidzord> é porque eles falam que linux nao pega virus né
<squidzord> ai to rodando em uma maquina virtual
<squidzord> pra testar e talz
<mirqui> ahaha acreditas ?
<squidzord> xD
<squidzord> ñ sei neh
<mirqui> é como qualquer sistema , não é de outro mundo
<squidzord> soh
<mirqui> é que é pouco usado
<squidzord> no topo
<squidzord> nas setas
<squidzord> tem VPS connections?
<mirqui> os virus estão mais para universo windows
<squidzord> VPN*
<squidzord> ai cliquei em add
<mirqui> cara , estou no windows , não tenho como te ajudar
<squidzord> escolhi Wi Fi
<mirqui> numca instalei manualmente
<squidzord> create
<squidzord> mas
<mirqui> acho qwue é isso
<squidzord> quando no seu caso
<squidzord> ja veio com o Wi Fi pronto?
<mirqui> não veio
<squidzord> com o simbolo de Wi Fi procurando as redes mais proximas? como no windows?
<mirqui> eu na hora da instalação , no unicio do ubuntu
<mirqui> configurei ela
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> mas ai não te aconcelho a entrar em qualquer uma
<squidzord> eu tenho uma aqui em casa
<mirqui> vai saber lá qual rede vc está entrando
<squidzord> conectar pelo windows é facil
<mirqui> tem nome
<mirqui> ?
<squidzord> mas no umbutu é q to me complicando
<squidzord> tem nome de gvt mesmo
<mirqui> segunte
<squidzord> GVT "numero aleatorio"
<mirqui> configura ela com o nome e a senha da rede de sua casa
<mirqui> não cara
<mirqui> isso é para vc
<squidzord> ?
<mirqui> só estou te dizendo como é , isso é privado seu
<squidzord> ok
<mirqui> vc digita senha e nome ai só no seu pc
<squidzord> ok
<mirqui> e depois diz se funcionou
<squidzord> ok
<squidzord> estou com uma janela escrito "editing wi-fi connection 1"
<squidzord> ai tem SSID
<squidzord> mode: infrastructure
<squidzord> e BSSID embaixo
<mirqui> é sua id ( identidade ) , não faço a mínima ideia como configura isso
<squidzord> poxa, q pena
<mirqui> pede ajuda ai no ubuntu , só sei até a pag dois ahaha :)
<Bibi__> Parece que deu certo dessa vez.
<squidzord> mto estranho
<squidzord> obrigado pela atencao de qualquer forma mirqui
<mirqui> tranquilo , desculpa não ter ajudado muito :)
<squidzord> D boa
<lipe> alguem pode me ajudar nao consigo conectar ao face, google e skype
<astroo-> ola da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<lipe> vlw
<mirqui> boa noite 2 :)
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<luigii1> bom dia, gostaria de saber se tem muita vantagem instalar o squid ou eh melhor sem ele?
<lollol> ola
<lollol> alguem usa ubuntu bugtraq2
<lollol> quero mudar o user e nao consigo
<lollol> distro: www.bugtraq-team.com
<lollol> alguem aqui?
<luigii_> alguem me ajuda fazer minha impressora canon ip1300 funcionar no linux, ja fiz vários tipo de instalaçao e ate agora nada...
<natanael> boa tarde galera
<natanael> estou com um problema no Wakfu
<natanael> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<luigii_> eh melhor instalar o virtualbox pelo site oficial ou pelo terminal ?
<luigii_> qual fica melhor pra ser atualizado depois
<KurtKraut> luigii_, instala o contido no repositório oficial
<KurtKraut> licensed, oficial do Ubuntu digo. Seja pelo terminal (apt-get ou aptitude) ou pela Central de Programas
<KurtKraut> oops
<KurtKraut> luigii_,  oficial do Ubuntu digo. Seja pelo terminal (apt-get ou aptitude) ou pela Central de Programas
<luigii_> eh que la na central de programa diz assim : Canonical não fornece atualizações para VirtualBox.
<luigii_> e a da central eh uma versao antiga
<KurtKraut> luigii_, se você vê features ou bugfixes na versão mais nova do site que são importantes para você, baixe de lá. Caso contrário utilize essa mesma do repositório.
<KurtKraut> luigii_, no Ubuntu 14.04 a versão do repositório oficial será atualizada.
<KurtKraut> luigii_, e virá com ao menos a versão 4.3.2: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/virtualbox
<luigii_> KurtKraut: eu uso ubuntu 12.04LTS
<KurtKraut> luigii_, então está bem antigo mesmo.
<KurtKraut> luigii_, não só o Virtualbox como todos os demais pacotes que você usa
<luigii_> KurtKraut: fui recomendado usar o 12.04LTS e so daqui 3 ou 4 meses ir para outra versao LTS ( nao sei que numero seria ) acho que LTS 13.04 palpite
<KurtKraut> luigii_, é, a 14.04 (ano de 2014 e mês 04) será LTS
<luigii_> KurtKraut: vish entao vai demorar, melhor ficar com essa ate la... ai eh melhor formatar antes de por a 14.04 ou atualizar de 12.04 pra 14.04 ?
<KurtKraut> luigii_, não precisa formatar, você pode atualizar de um para outro.
<luigii_> KurtKraut: ufa menos mal, pois ai não vou ter que configurar nada de novo ne
<luigii_> KurtKraut: hey como faço para saber quantos core o linux está usando, pois no virtualbox mostrou aqui so 1 e nao posso aumentar oO
<KurtKraut> luigii_, talvez a versão que você tenha aí disponível no 12.04 não permita. Aqui para mim no 13.10 na mesma aba onde determino a quantidade de RAM eu determino a quantidade de CPU
<luigii_> KurtKraut: mas eu instalei a do site oficial, um arquivo .deb e deu um erro sinistro eu baixei amd64 sendo que uso 64 bits
<KurtKraut> luigii_, é que você tem que baixar outros pacotes para permitir a virtualização e eles tem que ser compatíveis com sua versão de kernel.
<KurtKraut> É um trabalhinho adicional, por isso recomendo a versão dos repositórios
<luigii_> http://s30.postimg.org/9g225zuk1/estranhovm.png
<luigii_> ai o erro, estranhei isso
<KurtKraut> luigii_, ele está falando que o CPU virtual está em 32 bits e o kernel desse Luna é 64
<KurtKraut> luigii_, digita no terminal uname -a e me cola o resultado auqi
<luigii_> uname -a
<luigii_> Linux luigii-security 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:35:10 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<KurtKraut> luigii_, é, essa máquina é 64 bits.
<KurtKraut> Engraçado
<luigii_> pois é
<luigii_> KurtKraut: sim a maquina é 64bits
<KurtKraut> luigii_, se você pegar a ISO 32 bits do Luna ele vai funcionar, mas isso é inesperado
<KurtKraut> Acabei de ver aqui, minhas máquinas virtuais no VirtualBox são 64 bits
<luigii_> KurtKraut: mas eu quero testar esse luna em 64, nem uso mais nada de 32
<luigii_> se eu gravar a .iso do luna e fizer boot eu sei que roda, mas a vm tem que funcionar ue
<luigii_> no synaptic so tem virtualbox x86 = 32 bits... cade o de 64 bits ?
<xGrind> luigii_, é multiarch
<xGrind> só tem 32bits msm
<luigii_> xGrind: mas não rodou uma iso de 64, ai eh malz ue, como vou testar coisas de 64 bits
<xGrind> luigii_, uma vez eu testei o ubuntu server aki e era 64bits e tb nao rodou
<luigii_> entao se brincar nem o ubuntu esta rodando 100% em 64 bits, e nem ta usando todos nucleos do processador... pois na vm apareceu apenas 1 lol
<luigii_> xGrind: e como voce fez pra rodar?
<xGrind> baixei o 32bits :D
<luigii_> eu fiz o download do virtualbox em 64 = amd64
<luigii_> e como voce calculou a diferença de desempenho de 32 ara 64 fisico ?
<luigii_> xGrind: conseguir fazer rodar parece... ao menos mudou o erro rs
<luigii_> a VM me disse isso : AMD-V is disabled in the bios
<luigii_> xGrind: acho que eh algo na bios que tem que ser ativado, vou la ver
<luigii_> xGrind: deu certo, conseguir rodar o virtualbox
<xGrind> luigii_, 64bits msm?
<luigii_> xGrind: sim claro
<fenix_> senhores, alguem sabe como ativo a animacao burn, no compiz.... instalei ubuntu 13.10????
<renebarbosa> fenix_, configure o compiz com o ccsm
<renebarbosa> apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<renebarbosa> ou algo similar
<fenix_> :<renebarbosa> ja instalei todos, ate extra, não aparece a opção burn. ja pesquisei, e ninguem tem solução. :/
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<chouga> Quem quiser aprender um pouco mais de desenvolvimento Web, de maneira gratuita, pode acessar este canal do YouTube muito bom comandado por Gustavo Guanabara(http://www.guanabara.info/).
<chouga> https://www.youtube.com/user/cursosemvideo/videos
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<gonzalo_> como faço pra redefinir minha senha
<gonzalo_> ?
<mirqui> boa noite :)
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-03
<insano> de volta ao canal
<mirqui> tudo bem :)?
<insano> mirqui, sim
<insano> e tu?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<Guest47677> to com problema com phpmyadmin e mysql
<Andz_131772> '-'
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<luigii> bom dia, pessoal a função hibernar, esta fazendo quase o mesmo que um reboot, isso está errado ne ?
<jxajro> Saudações a todos! Alguém sabe como configurar o som do google chrome?
<jxajro> o google translate não conecta o microfone e o app Dictanote diz que o microfone está bloqueado. :(
<jxajro> Alguém conhece algum usuário Linux que seja aqui de SP capital?
<corot7b2> ola
<corot7b2> huum?
<corot7b2> es spanol
<corot7b2> ?
<jxajro> ??? yo hablo um poquito.
<jxajro> un poquito.l
<corot7b2> OI alguém pode me ajudar, eu quer programar php  no ubuntu. Como eu faço, alguma dica/
<corot7b2> ?
<xGrind> corot7b2, vc quer saber qual programa usar?
<corot7b2> pode ser...sou novato no ubuntu, era acostumado com o windows só clicando e pronto...se vc souber qualquer maneira..
<xGrind> corot7b2, voce pode usar o Aptana que é completo igual o Dreamweaver
<corot7b2> hum...ok
<corot7b2> vou dá uma olhada  xGrind...
<corot7b2> me digam todos que participam desse  webchat sao especialistas em   linux...ou só novatos como eu...?
<corot7b2> ?
<hggdh> corot7b2: tem ambos novatos e conhecedores
<corot7b2> hum....bacana...
<corot7b2> obrigado por me receberem, valeu estou ingressando na open source....e quero conhecer mais  valeu...
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<rssolivei> salve
<mirqui> tudo bem?
<rssolivei> de boa e vc/
<rssolivei> ?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<Marcio> Boa tarde a todos! Estou planejando preparar uma máquina baseada no Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS e gostaria de saber se um hardware de desktop (placa-mãe Intel, processador Core2Duo e memória non-ECC) pode ser utilizado. O propósito neste momento é aprendizado e experimentações baseadas em Apache Tomcat e Java. Muito obrigado!
<xGrind> Marcio, qts de memoria ram?
<Marcio> 2GB RAM.
<xGrind> Marcio, agora q eu vi, é o server. vai rodar de boa
<Marcio> Muito obrigado, xGrind!
<xGrind> Marcio, de nada
<rssolivei> já que vai testar, tenta no debian
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<eeureebz> ola galera! Procuro uma versão mais antiga 2004 do commando zip , para poder terminar um trabalho,,,, alguem sabe onde devo procurar? agradeço!!!
<chouga> Boa noite a todos!
<rosinaldoBR> Boa Noite
<Maicon> alguem pode me ajudar com o erro do ubuntu 13.10?
<chouga> Maicon-> Se eu puder...
<Maicon> to com problema de config de video
<Maicon> nao entra nem no login
<chouga> Maicon-> Quando que isso começou a acontecer?
<Maicon> desde quando instalei
<Maicon> nunca consegui usar o 13.1
<chouga> Maicon-> Você tem alguma placa de vídeo dedicada?
<Maicon> nao
<chouga> Maicon-> Você tem Desktop ou notebook?
<Maicon> notre
<chouga> Maicon-> Qual modelo e configuração?
<Maicon> um seg
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<chouga> astroo--> Olá!
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<chouga> mirqui-> Boa-noite!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> opa , leve caida
<luigii> qualquer jogo que eu comprar pela steam vai rodar no linux ou tem alguns que ainda nao roda? pois olhei lá tem muitos jogos
<chouga> luigii-> Lá no Steam existe a aba "Linux", todos os jogos que estão lá rodam no Linux.
<astroo-> http://steamdb.info/linux/
<chouga> luigii-> Não sou todos os jogos da Steam que ainda estão portados para o Linux, mas isso vem acontecendo aos poucos.
<chouga> luigii-> *Não são
<luigii> opa obrigado pela informação eh que resolvi testar... pois nao conheço jogos nativos do linux, só veio jogo de baralho aqui kkkk
<luigii> chouga: a lista de jogos pra linux eh grande hein...
<chouga> luigii-> Tenta o Team Fortress 2, muito bom....
<chouga> luigii-> A coisa está melhorando aos poucos.
<luigii> chouga: mais tipo e desempenho no linux fica melhor que no windows ou da na mesma?
<chouga> luigii-> http://tecnoblog.net/108743/left-4-dead-2-linux-windows/
<chouga> luigii-> Leia o artigo e veja por si mesmo.
<luigii> chouga: beleza vou olhar
<chouga> luigii-> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/jogos/27747-valve-diz-que-games-podem-rodar-melhor-no-linux.htm
<chouga> luigii-> Esse é mais objetivo.
<chouga> luigii-> E isso em 2012, imagine hoje...
<luigii> chouga: meu deus, ate parece exagero hein... muito rapido... pelo visto eh muito melhor o codigo aberto, assim pode otimizar bastante, ja windows kkkk nem acredito e ainda foi testado com ubuntu 12.04 que to usando
<luigii> chouga: fiquei curioso, quero testar um jogo nativo do linux, e um jogo da steam... e ver como fica no pc... esse team fortress2 é da steam ou nativo linux?
<chouga> luigii-> Pra você ver... pro Linux ser "perfeito" só falta investimento de empresas ícones, como a Valve.
<chouga> luigii-> Steam.
<chouga> luigii-> É gratuito;
<luigii> opa vou testar eh agora mesmo
<luigii> chouga: estranho nao quer reconhecer minha conta, que usava no windows.... tenho que criar outra?
<chouga> luigii-> Creio que não... tente novamente, com mais atenção.
<luigii> chouga: eh creio que esqueci a senha kkk
<chouga> luigii-> Tente o "Esqueceu a senha?";
<luigii> chouga: eh tive que fazer isso e confirmar por email, deu certo
<luigii> eh que no windows tava automatico rs
<chouga> luigii-> hehe
<luigii> chouga: ue nao encontrou o Team Fortress 2
<chouga> luigii-> Olhe com cuidado.
<luigii> vish mandou atualizar o driver de video, to com medo de dá problema com a atualizacao
<chouga> luigii-> Qual é a sua placa?
<luigii> uma nvidia embutida na placa mae
<chouga> luigii-> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/10/install-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu.html
<chouga> luigii-> Entretanto, use por sua conta e risco.
<chouga> luigii-> Eu tenho uma GT 610 e funcionou.
<chouga> luigii-> Veja se sua placa está na lista.
<luigii> chouga: sim esta
<chouga> luigii-> Como você fez  instalação da sua placa?
<luigii> to fazendo o download do jogo que voce me disse, mais o download ta devagar...
<chouga> luigii-> É muito grande mesmo.
<luigii> chouga: eu usei a recomendado pelo ubuntu drivers
<chouga> luigii-> É estvável, porém defasado.
<luigii> chouga: eh bem grande o jogo, mas a net ta baixando a uns 5 ou 6 mega... ta muito baixo.. tem que baixar a 20
<chouga> luigii-> Debian Style :)
<chouga> luigii-> *Estável
<Anonymous_> genteeee
<Anonymous_> Galeraaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> Galeraaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<Anonymous_> VALE A PENA INSTALAR O LINUX ??????????????????????????????????
<chouga> Anonymous_-> Pare, ou será kikado.
<Anonymous_> '-'
<Anonymous_> ninguem me responde
<luigii> que isso cara, escreveu mil vezes oO
<luigii> chouga: quando abro o steam tenho esse erro : Falha ao executar processo filho "/tmp/tmpTuHQPM" (Permissão negada)
<chouga> luigii-> Muito estranho, tem certeza que instalou corretamente?
<chouga> luigii-> http://ubuntued.info/tudo-o-que-precisa-de-saber-para-instalar-o-steam-no-ubuntu
<luigii> chouga: fiz o download da steam.deb e instalei pela central, nao vi esse link
<chouga> luigii-> media.steampowered.com/client/installer/steam.deb
<chouga> luigii-> http://store.steampowered.com/about/?snr=1_software_4__11
<luigii> sim foi isso mesmo, disse que ja tenho instalado
<chouga> luigii-> Recomendo reinstalar, pois este erro é bem incomum.
<luigii> chouga: beleza vou remover e instalar via terminal...
<luigii> chouga: volto assim que conseguir arrumar rs
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> re ola
<humberto> Gostaria de adicionar espelhos próximos de onde moro ... araranguá - SC
<humberto> Alguém pode me fornecer mirror para adicionar ao meu sources.list?
<astroo-> ola da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<mirqui> desculpa cara , não entendo disso , que seria espelhos?
<humberto> para atualizar a versão do ubuntu
<mirqui> haa , a canonical atualiza automaticamente
<humberto> os espelhos são endereços (links na web de repositpórios) para baixar arquivos de atualização do ubuntu
<mirqui> ou o próprio ubuntu
<humberto> pois é ...
<humberto> gostaria de trocar por um espelho mais próximo
<mirqui> bom , eu faço a ssim
<humberto> estou com a versão 13.04 e quero migrar para a 13.10 ... dai é mais rápido para servidores próximos
<mirqui> de 2 em duas semanas
<mirqui> eu clico no icone do pacotesinho com a seta
<mirqui> se existir atualisações ele baixa
<mirqui> eu faço um live cd de cada atualização
<humberto> eh que tá dando problemas ... tenho pacotes que não são da versão padrão, então o atualizador interrompe o processo de atualização.
<mirqui> se der errado alguma , ou algum bug , desisntalo e instalo novamente
<mirqui> pega um live cd
<humberto> Sim, já me precavi disso ... já fiz uma cópia da versão atual, caso dê problemas na atualização (migrar para a 13.10)
<mirqui> qual a velocidade da tua net?
<humberto> Meia boca ... 1.5 Mb ...
<mirqui> tranquilo , uns 45 , 50 min e tens um live cd
<mirqui> mais 20 min de instalação , ai não tem erro
<humberto> Sei que tem repositórios na UFSC e no UFPR (c3sl.ufpr.br) ... mas estou com problemas para achar os espelhos .... na Ubuntu ... eles sumiram ...
<mirqui> ??
<mirqui> tenta a wiki
<humberto> beleza
<mirqui> ubuntu - br
<hggdh> humberto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MIrrors
<humberto> Show  .... valeu
<mirqui> :)
<Wtanji> Boa noite....  Por favor, rodo o 13.04 e coloquei meu note em espera, ficou assim por umas 2 semanas e a bateria acabou, ao retornar o sistema não consegue executar boot, alegando not bootable device, ja aconteceu com alguém?
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> comigo numca
<mirqui> mas liga com a tomada ligada , pode ser bug na bateria
<Wtanji> ja fiz.... nada...
<mirqui> sem a tomada ?
<Wtanji> verifiquei se a sequencia de devices para boot estava correto e nada.. n"ao funciona com nem sem tomada...
<Wtanji> alias, sequencia esta ok... hd primeiro
<mirqui> bom , disso não entendo , conheço ubuntu faz 1 ano arescem
<Wtanji> sem batria tbm...
<mirqui> tem dual boot?
<humberto> já tentou o boot de recuperação?
<Wtanji> nao... fiz um hard format antes de instalar.. estava com õdio do win 7...
<humberto> Se estiver aparacendo o menu de escolha do boot é claro ....
<Wtanji> nsem menu de escolha...
<mirqui> não te aparece assim > grub ?
<humberto> acho que você alterou a partição de boot ao fazer o format do WIN
<humberto> Daí não tá reconhecendo nada na partição 0 (onde é gravado o boot)
<Wtanji> nada.... mensagem da bios... not bootable device (ou coisa parecida)...
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-04
<Wtanji> sim... eu acredito q seja isso... por isto perguntei se ja viram algo semelhante...
<humberto> Bem ...vai ter que recuperar o boot (a versão 13.04 utiliza o grub 2)
<mirqui> tem como vc saber se existe ainda coisas gravadas no seu hd ?
<humberto> claro
<humberto> tens um live-cd ou live-dvd
<humberto> em mãos?
<Wtanji> vou colocar em outra maquina para ver.. boa ideia..
<mirqui> vê o que tem e vê o que dá para executar
<mirqui> sim , é mais fácil
<humberto> Se tiver um disco dá para recuperar o grub
<Wtanji> verdade, executar via cd..
<humberto> vai ter que reescrever na partição 0 (onde ficava o grub)
<humberto> Isso
<humberto> boa sorte
<Wtanji> vou tentar... Se der certo (ou se der errado) volto para contar,,,Ou posto... TKS
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<humberto> Pra mim deu certo ... atualizando. Tks hggdh e mirqui.
<humberto> Valeus!
<mirqui> beleza :)
<madmike> falae galera
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> re ola
<yangm> qual é o melhor gerenciador de pacotes?
<mirqui> acho que do ubuntu mesmo
<mirqui> ou do seu sistema operacional
<yangm> mirqui, eu estou no OS X agora, e ele não tem gerenciador de pacotes
<mirqui> sinceramente não sei como te ajudar cara , numca usei mac
<yangm> mirqui, uns pacotes tem no homebrew, outros tem no macports, eu estava usando os dois juntos mas tem dado muitos problemas
<mirqui> não tem um servidor alternativo ? ou da própria apple?
<mirqui> alguém sabe como dar um list nos canais , não lembro do comando
<yangm> mirqui, mais próximo da apple é o macports, que tem uma meia dúzia de gente da apple dando suporte pro projeto livre
<yangm> mirqui, mas tem muitas coisas, como wget, que não tem no macports
<mirqui> não faço a mínima idéia cara , só usei microsoft e linux
<yangm> e tem coisas, como o x11 que só no macports (até onde eu sei)
<mirqui> vc quer que tipo de programa
<mirqui> ?
<yangm> mirqui, eu tenho algumas coisas nos dois, mas agora estou tentando instalar python3, está dando conflito entre o homebrew e o macports
<mirqui> bom , quando eu quero programas , vou no site baixaki , lá tem programas para mac ,
<mirqui> ou tú pode ir em sites de pessoas que tem mac , podem te dar uma dica
<mirqui> haaa , quem escreve linguagem phyton?
<yangm> mirqui, achei um canal sobre mac usando aquele comando que você recomendou
<mirqui> lá deve ter distribuição linux , mac , windows
<yangm> estou seguindo o guia python para zumbis
<mirqui> tenta o site baixaki
<mirqui> peguei python lá
<yangm> é sobre programação
<mirqui> o python para linux tem no ubuntu
<mirqui> haaa , tem o doctor google
<mirqui> digita que vc quer e vê no que dá :)
<yangm> mirqui, eu quis dizer que o python para zumbis é um guia sobre programação
<mirqui> sim , entendi
<mirqui> e vc quer um programa , não é isso?
<yangm> mirqui, o programa não é muito problema, problema é quem vai gerenciar ele
<mirqui> digita o nome do programa + download e vê no que dá :)
<yangm> mirqui, eu sou mais dar um apt-get install, mas não tem isso no osx
<yangm> ooh
<mirqui> não faço a mínima ideia como se atualiza um mac
<mirqui> tenho pc
<mirqui> com windows e linux
<victor__> Peço ajuda de todos por favor... alguém pode me ajudar ?
<victor__> Peço ajuda de todos por favor... alguém pode me ajudar ?
<yangm> mirqui, /\
<victor__> Acabei de instalar o meu Ubuntu e ele está todo inglês , sendo que na instalação eu coloquei Português Do Brasil.... Alguem sabe o que eu posso fazer ?
<victor__> ??
<victor__> alguem pfv ?
<mirqui> oii
<mirqui> estou sem linux
<victor__> Acabei de instalar o meu Ubuntu e ele está todo inglês , sendo que na instalação eu coloquei Português Do Brasil.... Alguem sabe o que eu posso fazer ?
<mirqui> mas deve ser na parte de language - portuguese
<mirqui> em opções
<mirqui> do sistema
<victor__> foi o que todos disseram, mas aí eu fui lá, e não tinha a opção portugues, só tinha ingles...
<mirqui> ]então você não baixou todo programa
<mirqui> deveria ter uma opção
<mirqui> haa
<mirqui> vc acho que vai ter que baixar o pacote de português
<mirqui> só não me pergunta como que não sei
<mirqui> yangm pode te ajudar acho
<yangm> victor__, já tentou baixar o pacote de idioma?
<victor__> O que tem a opção lá nas lenguages ?
<victor__> instalar/remover idiomas ?
<yangm> eu estou sem ubuntu aqui, mas acho que você consegue algo buscando "language pack pt-br" na central de programas
<yangm> ou no instalar remover idiomas
<mirqui> sim , boa , não lembrei disso
<yangm> acho que uma busca no google por "adicionar pacote português ubuntu" deve te ajudar melhor
<mirqui> central de programas é melhor
<mirqui> se não der serto , vai no google
<victor__> valeu mano , vou procurar aqui.... outra pergunta, sabe como eu intalo o wine no ubuntu ? eu quero baixar jogo onlines no ubuntu
<mirqui> pela central tbm
<yangm> victor__, instale junto o playonlinux, ele vai dar uma ajuda pra instalar vários jogos
<mirqui> sim boa pedida
<victor__> hmm... valeu ...
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<victor__> Muito obrigado s2 , já volto s2
<victor__> desculpa incomodar,  mas posso fazer outra pergunta ?
<mirqui> ahaha fala
<mirqui> não é incômodo
<victor__> ehauehaue, tipo assim, eu sempre usei o windows, aí ganhei um notebook com Satux que é esse
<victor__> sempre ouvi falar do ubuntu
<victor__> e hoje consegui intalar e tal
<mirqui> eeeee
<victor__> mas desde quando eu usava o satux, quando eu vou no Terminal e coloco apt get install '' e o nome do programa'' pede a senha do sudo , e eu tento digitar
<victor__> e não consigo....
<victor__> aí dou enter, ( a unica coisa que funciona na hora) e fala password alguma coisa
<mirqui> baaa falou em terminal , não manjo nada
<mirqui> mas a senha é a sua senha
<yangm> victor__, dava algum erro?
<yangm> nunca ouvi falar dessa distro
<victor__> Negativo Yan, Tipo , aparece como se fosse '' para instalar digite a senha do sudo'' aí eu vou tentar digitar .. e não escreve nada
<mirqui> o cursor não meche ?
<victor__> Desculpa , sou meio iniciante auehuaeuhea, cursor é teclado ?
<victor__> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<mirqui> sim , como vc tecla , ele fica piscando
<victor__> sim sim
<mirqui> então vc digita a senha e não aparece nada?
<victor__> exato...
<mirqui> pode ser pq ele não está identificando qual pasta está o arquivo
<mirqui> tem que botar o caminho completo
<victor__> mas é exatamente na hora de colocar o sudo para liberar...
<yangm> victor__, o sudo funciona pra outros comandos?
<victor__> que tipo de comando ? eu sou muito ruim em Linux :/
<mirqui> tbm não sei
<mirqui> sei que são vários
<mirqui> tipo quit
<mirqui> exit
<mirqui> e afins , para esses funciona ?
<mirqui> não esquece , esses é do terminal
<yangm> victor__, manda um sudo touch arquivoteste
<yangm> não esqueça de dar enter depois de digitar sua senha
<victor__> Yan , Não entendo isso mano... como assim touch arquivoteste ... mirqui funciona sim
<mirqui> não entendo dessa parte cara
<mirqui> sei que são vários
<mirqui> não lembro quais
<yangm> victor__, o que eu te disse é um commando
<yangm> touch cria arquivos vazios, arquivoteste é o nome do arquivo
<yangm> se ele criar o arquivo com o sudo na frente
<victor__> Aí eu coloco como no terminal ?  Sudo arquivoteste
<victor__> ?
<yangm> significa que o sudo está ok e que o problema está no apt-get
<yangm> sudo touch arquivoteste
<yangm> dê enter depois de digitar a senha
<victor__> aí que tá
<victor__> não dá pra digitar senha
<yangm> victor__, ele não mostra a senha
<victor__> mas aqui ta pedindo senha rss
<yangm> victor__, pode digitar tranquilamente e apertar enter
<mirqui> pessoal , vou deitar , o sono bateu :)
<yangm> victor__, foi?
<victor__> valeeu mirqui...
<mirqui> sorte a todos , até :)
<yangm> flw mirqui
<victor__> Yangm não foi ....
<victor__> tem team viewers?
<yangm> victor__, deu algum erro?
<yangm> tenho
<victor__> me adiciona no facebook cara ? pra mim te passar a senha do meu team
<victor__> aí tu vê como está
<Laos> Boa noite.
<insano> boa noite
<insano> unity será padrão no ubuntu 14.04?
<insano> unity 8*
<hggdh> insano: unity *já* é padrão, faz algum tempo
<hggdh> ah, o 8
<hggdh> provavelmente
<insano> vi alguns videos, mas a mudança será radical
<yangm> hggdh, aquele único momento que você pode esfregar na cara de quem tem GPU da Nvidia/AMD sobre como sua Intel é suportada em um sistema e a deles não
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<cowmedia> bom dia
<cowmedia> alguem poderia me tirar uma duvida quanto a versao do download do site
<cowmedia> Queria saber se ela é boa para notebook
<dk_millares> bom dia
<dk_millares> deve ser sim
<dk_millares> seu note é de qual config?
<cowmedia> é que antigamente eu lembro que o ubuntu tinha versoes expecificas para notebok
<cowmedia> hum estou usando um Asus K45vm
<cowmedia> é que estava usando um outro notebook modelo HP Dv6000 e tive problemas com o driver de wireless com o ubuntu 12
<dk_millares> pelo visto é novo e tem config boa
<cowmedia> a unica versao que rodava era a 10,9, porem reclamava que era antiga
<dk_millares> eu fui e voltei pro ubuntu varias vezes cara
<dk_millares> atualmente uso lubuntu num note do trabalho
<cowmedia> entao eu usei algumas versoes
<dk_millares> mas nao lembro dessa diferença de imagem pra notebook
<cowmedia> eu comprei este note para usar para desenvolvimento de softwares web, mas acabei usando ele para jogos
<cowmedia> pois é muito potente
<cowmedia> mas a meu animo para jogos ta cabando junto com os travamentos do win7
<dk_millares> qual video ele tem?
<dk_millares> note pra jogos eu acho q nem vira mesmo cara
<cowmedia> calma ai deixa eu olhar aqui ao certo
<dk_millares> http://mirror.globo.com/ubuntu/releases/13.10/ cowmedia
<dk_millares> existe so uma diferença de imagem pra mac
<cowmedia> hum a placa de video nao lembro
<cowmedia> so lembro que é 2gb dedicada
<cowmedia> o modelo dela nao lembro
<cowmedia> quanto ao download peguei o torrent no site
<dk_millares> tendi
<dk_millares> 2gb dedicada eh legal
<dk_millares> mas dependendo o game sofre msm
<dk_millares> note eh tudo diferente
<cowmedia> é tenso mas atualmente ando usando o note mais para pprojetos entao o windows so ta encomodando
<dk_millares> qual jogo vc joga?
<dk_millares> entendi
<cowmedia> atualmente so um de facebook ou seja linux tbm entra no face
<cowmedia> mas meu motivo de usar o windowns era o World of warcraft
<cowmedia> pelo que vi na lista de versoes a versao 13 so tem diferença de descktop e server
<cowmedia> bom obrigado pela ajuda outra hora entro novamente no mirc
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<dk_millares> bom dia
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<Ernandes> boaa
<Victor__> Alguém ?
<Victor__> ?????????
<Victor__> Alguém on ? :o
<yangm> ainda tem gksudo no ubuntu?
<victor__> alguem on pra me ajudar ?
<omelete> fala o pro
<omelete> se alguem souber vai responder
<victor__> Acabei de instalar o Satux e tal , aprendi um pouco, mas quero saber sobre Baixar jogos usando o Playonlinux, que o meu ta dando problemas
<omelete> nem sei q é esse playonlinux
<victor__> quem souber e puder ajudar, chama pvt por favor...
<victor__> ?
<licensed_> omelete, eh uma modificacao do wine pra jogos
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<h2k> mirqui: boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<licensed_> Alguem sabe algum modelo de dongle usb de tv digital que funcione no linux?
<h2k> mirqui: tudo bem sim..
<h2k> mirqui:  e contigo?
<mirqui> não sei dizer
<mirqui> mas o usb vem com um arquivo .exe?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus h2k :)
<licensed_> mirqui, so vem driver pra windows nos cds
<licensed_> queria saber que modelos funfam no linux.. o que eu quero nao funfa
<h2k> licensed_: o kernel do linux não ?
<licensed_> ACHEI UM
<h2k> não tem ?
<licensed_> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Geniatech/MyGica_SBTVD_Stick_S870
<mirqui> tenta o wine , mas nem todos funcionam
<licensed_> mirqui, wine pra driver??????
<licensed_> h2k, depende do chipset
<mirqui> tentei instalao o 3g mas não deu
<mirqui> não , cara , vc tem o usb com tv digital
<mirqui> tenta conectar
<h2k> compra um monitor com a função pip
<mirqui> se for para windows , tenta o wine
<licensed_> h2k, pip é ruim demais tu eh doido.. bem pequenininho enxerga nada
<licensed_> mirqui, kra sao 2 coisas que precisa: o driver e o app
<licensed_> o app até no vlc funciona
<licensed_> o problema é o driver
<h2k> licensed_: você já comprou alguma?
<h2k> passa o modelo que pesquisamos o drive
<mirqui> que tv vc quer ver?
<mirqui> vc pode pegar pelo navegador tbm
<licensed_> mirqui, obrigado
<licensed_> h2k, nao comprei ainda justamente estou pesquisando antes de comprar
<licensed_> vi esse geniatech que colei acima.. to vendo que funciona desde 2009
<licensed_> ja ta consolidado vou comprar ele
<h2k> hehehe
<licensed_> http://www.geniatech.com/pa/s870.htm
<h2k> compra e me diz depois
<h2k> pessoal vou ficar ausente aqui pois tenho que atualizar os zimbras da minha empresa
<licensed_> h2k, copa do mundo vem ai.. preciso estar preparado
<h2k> hehehehehe
<mirqui> fazer um média center barato é legal com hapsberry pi
<h2k> é verdade comprar para colocar no trabalho
<mirqui> mas o usb ainda custa caro
<h2k> alguém aqui utiliza o gnome ao invez do unity
<licensed_> mirqui, kra eu quero assistir globo.. pra ver a copa
<licensed_> como vou fazer isso num xbmc?
<mirqui> ahaha fala minha lingua , que é isso?
<licensed_> xbmc é o programa de media center q vc falou
<mirqui> não , do pi?
<mirqui> estava tentando ver um linux e a plaquinha
<mirqui> só que não manjo nada disso
<mirqui> sou curioso somente :)
<mirqui> queria fazer um settop box barato :)
<mirqui> com o pi da , roda linux , fazer um média senter barato
<mirqui> licenced vc mora no centro da cidade ou região mais afastada?
<licensed_> mirqui, no centro
<mirqui> haaa o sinal ´dever ser bom então
<licensed_> mirqui, kra o raspberry é um computador pequeno e fraco
<licensed_> mirqui, se seu pc fica perto da tv.. liga um cabo hdmi e instala o programa (xbmc)
<licensed_> e vc terá um media center
<mirqui> se não fica todo falhado
<mirqui> mas ai gasta duas coisa , tv e pc
<mirqui> como te disse , quero algo barato
<licensed_> baixei o firmware da plaquinha usb é extensao .fw alguem sabe como instala?
<licensed_> descobri copia pra /lib/firmware
<mirqui> usas ubuntu?
<luigii> pessoal instalei o steam, e pediu para atualizar o driver nvidia, dai atualizei e agora nao entro no modo grafico, como ajeito aqui?
<luigii> como que mando o log, para o pastbin pelo modo texto ?
<luigii> removi o driver vou ver se funciona
<luigii> conseguir voltar ao modo grafico, porem ao rodar jogo pela steam, recebo a mensagem :Could not find required OpenGL entry point 'glColorMaskIndexedEXT'! Either your video card is unsupported, or your OpenGL driver needs to be updated.
<luigii> estranho esta ativado o 3d e nao roda o jogo oO o openGL tambem esta ativado
<jxajro> Alo! Alguém sabe como fazer o Google Chrome reconhecer o som do Xubuntu?
<jxajro> Ops..._corrigindo_....
<jxajro> Alguém sabe como fazer o Google Chrome reconhecer o microfone do Xubuntu?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<jxajro> Olá astroo
<astroo-> ola
<luigii_000> eh nao deu certo, o steam funciona, mas nao tem como jogar nada por causa daquele erro do opengl... vou ter que voltar para o rwindows =/
<astroo-> ve o privado
<luigii_000> sim eu vi, mas nao eh problema do playonlinux, e sim do opengl... no windows roda qualquer jogo, e nao tenho problemas com opengl lá... só aqui no linux
<luigii_000> procurei de tudo quanto eh forum, e artigos no vivalinux e fiz todos teste e nada deu certo... engraçado que esta tudo ativado aqui... 3D e tudo mais, ate compiz roda...
<jxajro_> Opa...cara!!!! Resolveu aqui..obrigado pela ajuda :-)
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi , tudo bem :)?
<astroo-> mirqui  tudo e tu?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<luigii_000> alguem aqui me dá ideia de montar um pc para linux, com uma boa vga ( CxB ) ?
<mirqui> é um pc comum acho , vc tem alguma pretenção?
<luigii_000> nao muita, apenas quero que rode uns jogos pela steam, e rode filmes mkv, vou rodar numa tv
<luigii_000> por hdmi
<mirqui> o linux é leve e potente
<luigii_000> pois fui hoje fazer um orçamento e o cara lá me fez um pc absurdo, apenas o gabinete com as peças por 2.500 ( sem vga ) eh mole ?
<mirqui> ahaha vc quer ele para jogar pesado?
<mirqui> um exemplo é o google earth
<mirqui> é 3d ,
<luigii_000> que nada, eu pedi pra montar sem vga, e mesmo assim saiu caro...
<mirqui> não conheces nenhum técnico
<mirqui> ?
<luigii_000> nao vou rodar isso nao, nem jogo muito pesado... nao sou fã de games... apenas brinco rs
<luigii_000> aqui os tecnicos sao tudo sem nocao, te joga qualquer vga... mesmo pedindo sem "vga" kkkk
<mirqui> eu tenho um dual core
<mirqui> rodava bem linux
<mirqui> usava o ubuntu e o mint
<mirqui> vga é baixa resolução , não?
<luigii_000> bom eu tenho este pc aqui eh bom, mas pra esse precisa de uma vga melhor do que a embutida da placa mae
<luigii_000> bom no meu caso devo rodar em full hd
<mirqui> qual a configuração?
<luigii_000> mas  foco eh filmes, e programas pesado
<mirqui> do teu pc?
<luigii_000> este aqui eh um phenom x6 4GB dual channel
<mirqui> tranquilo , queres mais o que :)?
<mirqui> com linux o boot deve ser em 8 seg
<mirqui> pega bastante mem ram e uma boa placa gráfica , , roda legal
<luigii_000> mirqui: eh que nesse aqui a vga, nao roda steam
<luigii_000> preciso de uma vga para este aqui... e montar um outro pra mim... sacou?
<mirqui> não sei o que é vga
<luigii_000> vga = placa de video ue
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-05
<mirqui> compra uma nova , ou faz um rolo com alguém que queira trocar
<mirqui> não entendo de configurações avançadas
<mirqui> mas um dual core não deve custar mais que 700 reais
<mirqui> estou por fora dos preços
<mirqui> só o cpu
<mirqui> minitorre quero dizer
<luigii_000> ah sim
<mirqui> computador de 2500 é para jogo pesado
<luigii_000> eu quero apenas o gabinete, placa mae, processador, memoria, hd, fonte de alimentaçao só isso
<mirqui> se teu bolso não pesar vai fundo
<luigii_000> mirqui: sim pode ate ser pra jogo pesado, mas sem placa de video, esta muito caro nesse valor
<mirqui> eu uso pc só para net
<mirqui> claro ,
<mirqui> 2500 é linha de ponta
<mirqui> o cara está a fim de te passar a perna
<luigii_000> sim verdade
<mirqui> tens tbm que ver um programa que veja as especificações de tudo que tenha no pc
<luigii_000> eu tenho aqui o papel, do orçamento
<mirqui> para não comprar gato por lebre
<luigii_000> claro,
<mirqui> pega uma boa cara do ramo que seja confiavel
<mirqui> e fala de como vc quer o pc
<luigii_000> Processador i5-4440 3.10GHZ por R$800,00
<mirqui> ai vão te dizer os preços
<mirqui> filezinho
<luigii_000> Placa Mae Gigabytes GA-H87M-D3H R$500,00
<mirqui> o i5
<mirqui> eu tenho um i5 , mas comprei faz tempo
<mirqui> gastei mil e poucos reais
<luigii_000> Memoria 4GB DDR III 1333MHZ Markvision quantidade 2 por R$ 398,00
<luigii_000> HD 1TB Seagate 7200RPM 64MB R$ R$360,00
<mirqui> olha ai , fica por dentro dos preços
<luigii_000> Gabinete ATX 4 baias Cooler Master R$200,00
<luigii_000> e a Fonte Wise 500w Reais R$180,00
<mirqui> 2500 estão querendo te tirar o couro
<luigii_000> que massa seu i5 eh qual geração?
<luigii_000> pois eh, eu nao confio nessa fonte pois nunca vi falar dela, e nem dessa memoria
<mirqui> comprtei a um ano atras
<luigii_000> o hd tambem fiquei meio com pulga na orelha
<luigii_000> dai olhando na net, achei por muito menos
<mirqui> pega os principais sites de venda
<mirqui> mercado livre
<mirqui> farofino
<mirqui> etc
<luigii_000> so estou com a pulga na orelha, se monto intel ou amd... i5 ou fx8320~8320, tem ideia?
<mirqui> não pode ser nem mais nem muito menos das peças que vão te pedir na loja física
<luigii_000> beleza, mas tenho que me decidir entre intel ou amd rs
<mirqui> não entendo de configurtações cara
<luigii_000> certo
<mirqui> confio na loja que comprei
<mirqui> intel sei que é boa
<mirqui> amd numca usei
<luigii_000> eu vou pesquisar, as peça... sim to pensando na intel, pois sempre tive amd, mas nao to curtindo ele esquenta muito
<luigii_000> ja o intel vi que esquenta menos...
<mirqui> ahaha não por isso , no verão a intel tbm esquenta
<mirqui> não sei qual peça
<luigii_000> vish agora me deixou na duvida de novo rs
<mirqui> sei que estou sempre de olho na temperatura
<luigii_000> tem ninguem que manja de hardware aqui nao ?
<luigii_000> o amd aqui parece uma turbina de aviao rsrs...
<luigii_000> o cooler gira a quase 7 8 mil rsrs
<mirqui> o meu é um lg
<mirqui> i5 , 4gb de ram
<mirqui> dizem que o note é bom , mas esquenta
<luigii_000> muito bom
<luigii_000> ah o seu eh note
<luigii_000> eu nao gosto de notebook rs
<luigii_000> prefiro desktop
<mirqui> pode ser pasta termica ,. não sei , mas que esquenta esquenta
<luigii_000> que nada ja troquei muitas vezes rs
<luigii_000> e nada de ficar estavel, nem mexendo na bios... sempre ta voando...
<mirqui> tenho um desk e um note
<mirqui> o desk numca esquenta
<mirqui> vc faz overclock?
<luigii_000> que nada, mexo com isso de over nao
<luigii_000> eh que ele ta usando cooler box, o bixo eh muito louco
<mirqui> tbm não , mas estraga a máquina , já ouvi falar
<luigii_000> vish...
<luigii_000> o meu tem mais 2 cooler pra ajudar, mas mesmo assim... o barulho eh de aviao mesmo
<mirqui> haa , sujeira
<astroo-> hoje em dia as ventoinhas sao baratas sem ruido
<mirqui> leva no tecnico e da uma limpada
<mirqui> sim , verdade
<luigii_000> que isso, eu limpo ele de 15 em 15 dias
<luigii_000> poeira sei que ele puxa muita mesmo...
<mirqui> ??
<mirqui> então está dando o pau , melhor trocar o cooler
<luigii_000> este eh o complicado, escolher um cooler que cabe aqui e funcione, sem barulho...
<mirqui> teu gabinete é padrão?
<luigii_000> nao, meu gabinete eh um TK
<mirqui> não sei que é isso
<luigii_000> Thermaltake V4
<mirqui> á at ou atx?
<luigii_000> atx
<mirqui> haa então é padrão
<mirqui> qualquer coller padrão serve
<luigii_000> mas devo pegar um de qualidade que nao faça barulho rs
<luigii_000> chega de barulho rs...
<luigii_000> imagina uma turbina de aviao perto da sua orelha todo dia... rsrsrs
<mirqui> não , algo de errado deve ter
<mirqui> os coolers nãoi são baulhentos
<mirqui> pelo menos , o meu não é
<luigii_000> eu vi aqui na net que esse cooler eh barulhento mesmo... tem umas configurações para a bios, otimizar a velocidade, mas mesmo assim... diminui muito pouco
<mirqui> ele não deve fazer barulho ao trabalhar
<luigii_000> mirqui: bom, eu vou sair pra comer algo, e depois volto aqui pra pesquisar um pc bom, de mais ou menos uns R$1500 está ótimo
<mirqui> tem barulho por que está sujo
<mirqui> tranquilo , boa sorte :)
<luigii_000> amanhã vou limpar novamente, so estranhei o windows 7 contra o linux... o linux inicia voando... o win7 kkkk parece que para pra ir no banheiro
<luigii_000> obrigado, qualquer coisa, caso tiver uma ideia de montagem me avisa.. montar ate 1500 ta otimo, apenas o gabinete completo...
<luigii_000> mirqui: te mais =)
<mirqui> até :)
<Victor____> alguem ?
<Victor____> alguem pra ajudar ???????????
<astroo-> ola poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta
<Victor____> hmm... obrigado pela dica, vou perguntao entao rss
<Victor____> Baixei UBUNTU ontem e aprendi ja algumas coisas , Mas tipo, eu baixei o Point Blank, ai eu verifico, configuro, na hora de iniciar... nao aparece o xtrap , e parece que esta carregando mas nao abre nada....
<xGrind> Victor____, Point Blank nao é jogo do windows?
<Victor____> sim , mas eu usei o PLAYONLINUX...
<xGrind> hmm
<Victor____> Xgrind, chama pvt ?
<xGrind> Victor____, jogo nao é cmg ;x
<Victor____> aata rss, valeu mesmo assim mano ...
<mirqui> boa noite quase manhã :)
<Victor____> Boa noite hauehu
<Victor____> Mirqui entende de download de jogos no UBUNTU ?
<mirqui> ahaha nada
<Victor____> hahahahahha valeeu ...
<mirqui> o que sei baixo direto da central de programas
<Victor____> ata... rss to tentando instalar o Point Blank ta dando erro na hora de iniciar
<Victor____> apesar que mano , chama PVT ? tenho uma duvida sobre isso tbm
<Victor____> e  meio longa kkk
<guest421> teste
<arejano> teste2
<astroo-> passou
<subzero> eae
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<iaiiiiiiiiiiiiii> GENTE QUANDO BAIXA O UBUNTU ELE VEM PT-BR  ???????????????????????????
<iaiiiiiiiiiiiiii> GENTE QUANDO BAIXA O UBUNTU ELE VEM PT-BR  ???????????????????????????
<iaiiiiiiiiiiiiii> GENTE QUANDO BAIXA O UBUNTU ELE VEM PT-BR  ???????????????????????????
<iaiiiiiiiiiiiiii> GENTE QUANDO BAIXA O UBUNTU ELE VEM PT-BR  ???????????????????????????
<iaiiiiiiiiiiiiii> GENTE QUANDO BAIXA O UBUNTU ELE VEM PT-BR  ???????????????????????????
<iaiiiiiiiiiiiiii> GENTE QUANDO BAIXA O UBUNTU ELE VEM PT-BR  ???????????????????????????
<iaiiiiiiiiiiiiii> GENTE QUANDO BAIXA O UBUNTU ELE VEM PT-BR  ???????????????????????????
<iaiiiiiiiiiiiiii> GENTE QUANDO BAIXA O UBUNTU ELE VEM PT-BR  ???????????????????????????
<iaiiiiiiiiiiiiii> GENTE QUANDO BAIXA O UBUNTU ELE VEM PT-BR  ???????????????????????????
<iaiiiiiiiiiiiiii> GENTE QUANDO BAIXA O UBUNTU ELE VEM PT-BR  ???????????????????????????
<iaiiiiiiiiiiiiii> GENTE QUANDO BAIXA O UBUNTU ELE VEM PT-BR  ???????????????????????????
<iaiiiiiiiiiiiiii> GENTE QUANDO BAIXA O UBUNTU ELE VEM PT-BR  ???????????????????????????
<iaiiiiiiiiiiiiii> GENTE QUANDO BAIXA O UBUNTU ELE VEM PT-BR  ???????????????????????????
<iaiiiiiiiiiiiiii> GENTE QUANDO BAIXA O UBUNTU ELE VEM PT-BR  ???????????????????????????
<fvuhnueibhifbenu> GENTE QUANDO BAIXA O UBUNTU ELE VEM PT-BR?
<fvuhnueibhifbenu> GENTE QUANDO BAIXA O UBUNTU ELE VEM PT-BR?
<fvuhnueibhifbenu> GENTE QUANDO BAIXA O UBUNTU ELE VEM PT-BR?
<fvuhnueibhifbenu> GENTE QUANDO BAIXA O UBUNTU ELE VEM PT-BR?
<fvuhnueibhifbenu> GENTE QUANDO BAIXA O UBUNTU ELE VEM PT-BR?
<fvuhnueibhifbenu> GENTE QUANDO BAIXA O UBUNTU ELE VEM PT-BR?
<fvuhnueibhifbenu> GENTE QUANDO BAIXA O UBUNTU ELE VEM PT-BR?
<fvuhnueibhifbenu> GENTE QUANDO BAIXA O UBUNTU ELE VEM PT-BR?
<Ernandes> nao
<Ernandes> sim
<Ernandes> talvez
<antonio_> obrigado, estou querendo iniciar com ubuntu, e não sei como baixa-lo. atualmente possuo windows 7, poderia ajudar-me?
<patolino> ao antonio_: Bem vindo ao mundo Ubuntu. Fizeste ma boa escolha para debutar no Linux, na minha opinião é a melhor distribuição. Vá em www.ubuntu.com e em "Downloads" escolha a versão que melhor se adapta ao teu hardware e necessidades. Provavelmente queres o último release 13.10 para desktops/notebooks com processaores de 64-bits: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop. Depois de baixar o arquivo .iso, deves criar um DVD o
<patolino> siga as instruções em http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-desktop-latest. Podes experimentar o sistema do próprio CD pra ver se ele não trava e reconhece bem o teu hardware. Depois de decidir que quer instalar, o instalador que está no próprio CD vai te guiar pelos passos para dividir o teu espaço em disco e tornar o teu computador "dual boot" [terás um menu pra escolher em qual dos 2 sistemas queres iniciar o 
<antonio_> obrigado patolino, já baixei, minha duvida era se tinha de passar para um CD ou instalar direto. Outra duvida é como posso participar desta comunidade e poder aprender mais sobre o ubuntu?
<antonio_> NÃO FALO INGLES
<antonio_> OBIGADO AMIGO
<alvaro_> juan_ mande um print atraves do imagebin fica mais facil entender
<yangm> alguém sabe como fazer o SublimeREPL usar o python 3?
<thirdday> Alguém pode me ajudar a resolver este problema https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abiword/+bug/1050718/+attachment/3336114/+files/abiword_format_bug.ogv
<thirdday> ?
<ubotu-br> Launchpad bug 1050718 in abiword (Ubuntu) "Stops responding when modifying normal style font" (affected: 1, heat: 8) [Undecided,New]
<KurtKraut> thirdday, você já apresentou o caso a comunidade do Abiword?
<thirdday> KurtKraut, não, onde encontro a comunidade?
<KurtKraut> thirdday, no site do Abiword deve ter lista de emails, canal de IRC, como você relata um bug, bugs conhecidos etc.
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<hggdh> /csop;/wait 2;/voice hggdh;/csdeop
<hggdh> bah
<x_root> galera, qual é melhor unity do 13.10 ou o gnome mais novo?
<x_root> em relação a velocidade (tipo, pra procurar um programa no unity as vezes não acha..)
<hggdh> x_root: unity funciona bem para mim. Mas melhor, ou pior, é subjetivo
<x_root> hm.. entendo. tipo, eu gosto da unity (em relação a interface acho bem boa..)
<x_root> mas, a velocidade é que não tá ajudando mto..
<hggdh> x_root: tente: Settings/Security & Privacy/Search, desactive online search
<x_root> já estava desativado.. desativei agora procura de arquivos não registrados..
<x_root> talvez ajude..
<hggdh> aqui é rápido, mas eu uso SSDs
<x_root> hm..
<x_root> aí ajuda.. o que vc usa é de qnto?
<insano> x_root, vi alguns reviews falando muito bem do novo gnome 3.10
<x_root> penso em depois pegar um, mas qndo ficar melhor o custo/beneficio..
<hggdh> um de 250G, e um de 500G
<x_root> hm.. vlw hggdh e insano.. e acho que vou tentar deixar ele mais leve
<x_root> e usar o gnome no 14.04... logo logo sai e é lts :)
<hggdh> :-)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<insano> o/
<astroo-> ola
<insano> oi
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Alex-Musicman> vixi.. pelo jeito o google-earth x64 ainda não é para os novos ubuntus x64.. rs.. aí tem que instalar o pacote na versão x86
<lcomino> estou aqui
<robson> opa
<Guest54649> Olá boa tarde, sou novo com o Ubuntu, ele esta travando de mais, como se não tivesse um driver de video. Alguém pode me ajudar ?
<altecnologic> boa tarde
<altecnologic> tem algum motivo no meu navegador nao acessar o hotmail? ja tentei o firefox, o chrome ate o opera, uso ubuntu 12.04
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<gustavo> boa tarde!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<gustavo> tudo bem (: e vc ?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<gustavo> Estou tendo problemas com a memoria ram do meu notebook apos a atualizacao do ubuntu 14.04, antes eu tinha nao tinha problema, mas depois que tirei a ram e instalei o ubuntu 14.04 funcionou perfeitamente.
<gustavo> Mas pq a memoria deu erro somente no ubuntu 14.04 e nao ubuntu 12.04 ?
<mirqui> cara , como tú tirou a ram , sem mem ram acho que nenhum linux funciona
<mirqui> só se for no pendrive
<gustavo> mirqui, veja bem, sao duas ram, uma de 4gb e outra de 2gb, a de 4gb estava dando problemas no ubuntu 14.04, dai eu tirei essa ram e funcionou legal. Mas a questao, e que no ubuntu 12.04 essa mesma ram funcionava normalmente.
<mirqui> sim , entendi , são dois pentes
<mirqui> vc colocou direito ?
<gustavo> sim, tanto e que no ubuntu 12.04 funcionava perfeitamente.
<mirqui> não sei te dizer cara , tenta o hggdh ele é avançado
<gustavo> e muito estranho isso, nao ?
<Rudolf> gustavo: provavelmente ao consumir menos memória o 12.04 não atingia algum setor defeituoso do pente que vc tirou
<Rudolf> gustavo: não é muito raro acontecer isso
<Rudolf> gustavo: sugiro utilizar o memtest86+ para testar essa memória
<Rudolf> gustavo: deixe o teste rodando por 24h no míninimo
<mirqui> sim , é uma
<mirqui> pode ser sujeira tbm
<gustavo> Rudolf, realmente, pode ser isso.
<gustavo> com a memoria supostamente danificada, no ubuntu 14.04  os programas abri e fexa, errors constante no so, nao consigo abrir nenhum programa e mante-lo aberto, parece que o so fica doido.
<gustavo> caso for sujeira, como eu devo resolver ?
<Rudolf> gustavo: limpar ou pagar para limparem
<mirqui> gustavo , olha isto
<mirqui> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/tira-duvidas/167938
<mirqui> dizem que passar uma borracha funciona , mas não sei não
<Rudolf> mirqui: funciona
<Rudolf> mirqui: mas depende do nível de poeira interno
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=quanto++tempo+se+roda+o+memtest86%2B&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=yqGhVL6YDYfa8gf3_ICIBw#channel=fs&q=passar+uma+borracha+na+memoria
<mirqui> opa , desculpe , é isso
<mirqui> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/limpeza/3207-mito-ou-verdade-passar-borracha-nos-pentes-de-memoria-ajuda-no-desempenho-do-pc-.htm
<mirqui> rudolf e se for outro problema , que vc sugere ?
<Rudolf> mirqui: depende do outro problema
<Rudolf> não dou tiro no escuro
<gustavo> vou tentar fazer isso..
<mirqui> xiii cara , o rudolf sabe mais que eu , tenta o hggdh
<gustavo> muito obrigado, mirqui
<mirqui> blza , boa sorte :)
<gustavo> (?
<gustavo> (:
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-30
<xandhin> boa noite
<xandhin> tem alguém aí???
<Kazenin> o/
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<xandhin> haha :D
<xandhin> aqui... eu estava tendo um problema pra configurar o layout do meu teclado pra abnt2...
<leeechex> Boa noite, o photoshop roda no wine?
<xandhin> tentei a internet, tentei usando o Settings > Keyboard, tentei editando o /etc/default/keyboard e não funcionou
<astroo-> ola
<xandhin> daí eu fui lá no Settings > Settings Editor mudei e funcionou xuxu beleleza, não preciso mais usar o setxkbmap
<xandhin> tem algum lugar onde eu reporto isso??? ou eu sou burro mesmo e não era pra ter tentado nos outros lugares, só ali mesmo??
<Guest61485> ola pessoal
<xandhin> olá
<Guest61485> estou com uma duvida que gostaria de saber se podem me ajudar. vou migrar do windows para o gnu/linux ... porém tenho alguns detalhes
<xGrind> manda
<Rudolf> Guest61485: começa usando um nick registrado champs
<Guest61485> utilizo o photoshop no windows .. ja vi diversos artigos para a instalacao do mesmo no ubuntu ... gostaria de saber se acontece o mesmo para o corel
<Guest61485> draw
<Rudolf> Guest61485: esquece, fique no windows
<Rudolf> Guest61485: ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooou
<Rudolf> Guest61485: pode verificar no site do cross office
<Guest61485> ja comecou bem animador :( rsrs
<xandhin> uou usa os dois ^^... eu uso o win 8.1 pras coisas do cotidiano e o windows pro multibox nos joguinhos ^
<Rudolf> Guest61485: cara, não tem suporte
<Rudolf> Guest61485: fica uma merda
<Guest61485> entendi ...
<Rudolf> Guest61485: não perde tempo com linux se você vai trablhar muito tempo com este tipo de software
<xandhin> mudar só por mudar talvez não seja legal... mudar por alguma razão te motiva :D... se já funciona bem no windows, no linux você provavelmetne vai ter mais trabalho
<astroo-> Guest61485  ola
<Guest61485> o ideal seria dual boot e rodar os programas photoshop e corel no windows mesmo e o restante ... como quero mudar .. passar pro linux
<xGrind> sim
<Rudolf> Guest61485: pq vai mudar?
<xGrind> tenho dual boot de xubuntu x windows 8.1 aqui. uso visual studio no windows e o resto linux
<Guest61485> sempre gostei linux ... e por preguiça até nunca dediquei ..
<Rudolf> Guest61485: saravá
<Rudolf> Guest61485: linux não é para preguiçosos
<Rudolf> Guest61485: mesmo ubuntoba
<Guest61485> kkk eu sei ..
<xGrind> Rudolf, ta usando oq?
<xandhin> pera ae que eu vou ali desisntalar então heuehu
<Rudolf> xGrind: já te falei vááááŕias vezes
<xandhin> XD
<Guest61485> por isso desta vez estou fazendo diferente .. estou pesquisando .. "estudando"
<Rudolf> Guest61485: focalinux
<xGrind> esqueço kkkk
<Kazenin> xGrind, e o Mono Develop não te atende no C# não?
<xGrind> Kazenin, não é a mesma coisa. ainda não comecei a ter aula de C# na faculdade. acho que é no 4º semestre, fui pro 3º agora. Mas fiz um curso e tentei usar o monodevelop
<xGrind> tem muita coisa que não roda. agora que abriram o codigo vai melhorar
<Guest61485> xGrind .. ta fazendo o que ? ciencias ou engenharia?
<xGrind> Guest61485, analise e desenvolvimento de sistemas
<Kazenin> xGrind, já largou o Mageia ?
<Rudolf> xGrind: C#??
<Rudolf> xGrind: pq não C++
<Kazenin> xGrind, Unopar é ?
<Rudolf> xGrind: linguagem de verdade
<xandhin> .
<xGrind> Rudolf, pra web. usam C# em vez de php
<xGrind> usam Java e C#
<Rudolf> ah tá
<xGrind> Kazenin, larguei pra usar dual boot com windows 8.1 original :D
<Rudolf> achei que fosse ciência da computação
<Kazenin> xGrind, qual é a faculdade?
<xGrind> e meu pc é fraco. o 8.1 pro roda de boa. mais de boa do que o 7 home basic
<xGrind> Fatec
<Guest61485> bom .. galera .. valw pelo bate papo ...
<Guest61485> vou estudar um pouco mais aqui ..
<Rudolf> Guest61485: hail hydra
<xandhin_> meu pc nem é tão ruim... mas não deu conta de rodar diablo II no win8.1
<xandhin_> e é por isso que estamos conversando aqui agora hihi
<Guest61485> so mais uma .... sei que o canal é do ubuntu .. mas ... qual principal diferenca do ubuntu e debian?
<xGrind> Guest61485, flw o/
<Rudolf> Guest61485: debian é a base do ubuntu
<xGrind> ubuntu tem pacotes mais novos e scripts que facilitam a vida do usuario. debian é mais estavel, mas tem pacotes mais antigos. é melhor pra servidor
<Rudolf> xGrind: a versão unstable tem versões mais novas
<Rudolf> xGrind: e é mais estável que o ubuntu
<xGrind> mas ubuntu é mais facil pra iniciantes
<Guest61485> alguma dica de literatura ... blog ... algum site pra eu estudar um pouco?
<Rudolf> Guest61485: focalinux
<xGrind> tem o foca linux, mas nunca tive paciencia pra ler tudo kk. é muita coisa
<Rudolf> xGrind: completo
<Rudolf> Guest61485: 3 niveis
<Rudolf> Guest61485: leia sem pressa
<Rudolf> Guest61485: leia executando
<xGrind> tb tem o vivaolinux e os blogs focados em ubuntu. só por ubuntu no google q vc acha facil
<Guest61485> muito obrigado .... vlw galera .. abs .. e sucesso a todos ..
<codeman> Guest61485, man page :-P
<xGrind> Rudolf, aprende bastante coisa?
<Rudolf> xGrind: sim, muito
<xGrind> vou ver se leio nessas ferias =)
<xandhin_> impressão de que o pc tá esquentando menos O.o
<xandhin_> e olha que tá um calor da porra aqui fora
<Rudolf> acpitz-virtual-0
<Rudolf> Adapter: Virtual device
<Rudolf> temp1:        +60.0°C  (crit = +105.0°C)
<Rudolf> coretemp-isa-0000
<Rudolf> Adapter: ISA adapter
<Rudolf> Core 0:       +53.0°C  (high = +95.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<Rudolf> Core 2:       +55.0°C  (high = +95.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<Alex-Musicman> os[Linux 3.16.0-28-lowlatency x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "trusty" 14.04] cpu[8 x AMD FX(tm)-8120 Eight-Core Processor            (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.80GHz] mem[Physical: 7.8GB, 55.1% free] disk[Total: 986.9GB, 12.4% free] video[Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Oland XT [Radeon HD 8670 / R7 250]] ether[Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet] sound[EMU10K1 - SB Live! 5.1 [SB0220]1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI2:
<Alex-Musicman> USB-Audio - USB Audio CODEC]
<Alex-Musicman> depois de 2 anos de Debian, voltei para o Ubuntu
<xandhin_> eita... isso ai eh pc de mesa rudolf???
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: deus tá vendo
<Rudolf> xandhin_: note de aluminio
<Alex-Musicman> kkkk
<Alex-Musicman> eu não tinha o que reclamar do Debian, até a ultima atualização do xorg encrencar com o driver fglrx
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: a culpa é do driver não da distro
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: lixo de driver
<xGrind> Rudolf, q programa é esse q vc ta usando?
<xandhin_> ajuda um burro aí gente, qual comando pra registra nick?
<Rudolf> xGrind: para quê?
<Alex-Musicman> aí resolvi instalar o ubuntu studio, que para meu agrado, não está com aquelas frescuradas do GNOME3, já que é XFCE4
<Rudolf> xGrind: /msg NickServ help
<xandhin_> vlw
<xGrind> pra mostrar as info do hardware
<Rudolf> xGrind: /exec -o sensors
<xandhin_> coretemp-isa-0000
<xandhin_> Adapter: ISA adapter
<xandhin_> Physical id 0:  +48.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<xandhin_> Core 0:         +46.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<xandhin_> Core 1:         +46.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<xandhin_> Core 2:         +48.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<Alex-Musicman> e como sempre, chutei o Pulseaudio
<xandhin_> Core 3:         +46.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<xandhin_> radeon-pci-0100
<xandhin_> Adapter: PCI adapter
<xandhin_> temp1:            N/A  (crit = +120.0°C, hyst = +90.0°C)
<xGrind> sh: 1: sensors: not found
<Alex-Musicman> pulse é bom para essas placas simples que vem com a maioria dos PCs.. mas placas mais avançadas, prefiro mil vezes o ALSA
<xGrind> sh: 1: sensors: not found
<xGrind> pq aqui nao funciona? ;/
<xGrind> coretemp-isa-0000
<xGrind> Adapter: ISA adapter
<xGrind> Core 0:       +24.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)
<xGrind> Core 1:       +24.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)
<xGrind> agora sim
<Alex-Musicman> Rudolf: talvez se eles tiveram feito backports para o xorg poderia resolver o problema.. :\
<Alex-Musicman> *tivessem
<renebarbosa> xGrind, oloko que refrigeração tu ta usando ai?
<renebarbosa> o meu fica o tempo inteiro entre 50~60
<Rudolf> xGrind: jesus
<Rudolf> xGrind: como tá gelado aí?
<xGrind> kkk
<xGrind> intel atom. processador de tablet
<Alex-Musicman> e também não há opções de downgrade para reverter as ultimas atualizações feitas..
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: vc não lê release notes antes de atualizar? não acompanha foruns com bugs relatados
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: sai fazendo update feito cavalo doido?
<Rudolf> xGrind: geladinho hein
<Alex-Musicman> normalmente não ocorria problemas.. rs
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: sempre ocorrem problemas cara
<Xandhin> ja vai uns 15 anos que nao uso mirc .... meus sobrinhos, onde eu coloco o auto join, auto identify ???? XD heuhue alguem tem um site de referencia de irc pra agilizar minha vida por favor?
<Rudolf> Xandhin: depende do programa que vc usa tio
<Xandhin> to usando esse Xchat nativo mesmo
<xGrind> Rudolf, e pior q ta calor pra caramba aqui. ventilador ligado e continua quente
<Alex-Musicman> o Google Chrome eu sei que tem umas atualizações que costumam vir bugadas, principalmente relacionadas ao flashplayer
<Xandhin> se tiver um cliente mais pratico pra indicar estamos aí :D
<Rudolf> xGrind: ainda não entendi como está apenas 24°
<xGrind> Xandhin, eu uso hexchat. é igual os scripts de mirc. ja vem auto join, auto identify
<renebarbosa> xGrind, Physical id 0:  +65.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<renebarbosa> Core 0:         +62.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<renebarbosa> Core 1:         +64.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<renebarbosa> isso sim eh quente
<renebarbosa> hehehe
<Xandhin> xo ve aqui, vlwz grind
<hggdh> Xandhin: weechat (mas é terminal)
<Alex-Musicman> mas de todos os meus miseros 7 anos de linux, o recente envolvendo driver de video em atualização, é a primeira vez que acontece comigo
<Xandhin> jesus... meu ultimo note derreteu assim meu jovem
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: e vc desiste na primeira vez?
<Xandhin> 64 graus e muita preguiça de abrir pra limpar :D
<Alex-Musicman> eu já tentei de tudo, foruns, os gringos do canal debian, etc
<Alex-Musicman> eu não tenho o que falar mal da distro, nunca tive muitos problemas com ela
<Xandhin> valeu hggdh
<Alex-Musicman> a única coisa que achei chata foi esse casamento do GNOME com o Pulseaudio
<Alex-Musicman> se tentar desinstalar o pulseaudio, vai todo o GNOME junto.. rs.. aí tem que apenas desabilitá-lo
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: essa é uma das vantagens do gentoo
<Alex-Musicman> no squeeze vc ainda tinha opção de qual programa de audio deve ser gerenciado no sistema
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: vc pode usar algo e desfazer estes nós
<xGrind> Rudolf, renebarbosa o cooler é do tamanho de uma moeda de 1 real
<xGrind> e a placa-mae é quase do tamanho da fonte
<Alex-Musicman> o gentoo foi a primeira distro que tentei usar.. só que na época ele acabou ficando zoando pq meu HD de 10GB estava cheio de badblock.. isso há uns 8 anos.. rs
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: estou com desktop gentoo a 10 anos
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: desde que o debian não suportou meu amd64
<xGrind> Xandhin, achou?
<renebarbosa> xGrind, o meu eh um i7 ivy bridge
<Alex-Musicman> hmm..
<renebarbosa> eh esquentadinho mesmo
<Alex-Musicman> e precisou formatar o HD em alguma atualização?
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: sim
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: quando modularizaram o Xorg
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: reinstalei do zero
<Alex-Musicman> hm..
<Alex-Musicman> no Ubuntu, não precisei quando foi do 6 para o 7 e do 7 para o 8..já o 10 teve que limpar
<Alex-Musicman> e com o GNOME3 que achei feio nos próximos ubuntus, resolvi ir para o Debian squeeze, que ainda estava mais clássico
<Alex-Musicman> o wheezy que acabou caminhando pelo mesmo caminho de afrescalhar tudo
<Alex-Musicman> mas pelo menos dava pra colocar no modo fallback
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: por isso não uso gnome/kde
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: só fluxbox
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: deixa a vida muito mais simples
<xGrind> olhem aí a placa-mae: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-29-12-2014-224756.php
<xGrind> usa memoria ram de notebook
<Alex-Musicman> esse nunca usei.. rs
<Alex-Musicman> mas até que o xfce não é tão ruim
<Xandhin> xGrind to tendo problemas aqui peixe, to achando o hexchat igual ao xchat ehuehuehu
<xGrind> Xandhin, é igual. mas é mais atualizado e tem algumas coisas a mais
<Xandhin> fora que meus olhinhos cansados de vovo não enxergam as cores do hex, vou ter que mudar heuehu
<Xandhin> ahhhhnnn
<xGrind> e é gratuito pra windows. xchat é pago
<Xandhin> xo caçar aqui
<Xandhin> ah nao, ams eu to usando xubunts
<Alex-Musicman> essa última versão do Skype eu detestei.. eles tiraram o suporte do ALSA e estão obrigando usuários a usar o Pulseaudio, e pra piorar, as versões antigas estão bloqueadas
<Xandhin> eu sou café com leite :D
<xGrind> Xandhin, tb uso xubuntu.
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: programas proprietários
<Xandhin> eu baixei só pra fazer dual box no diablo II pra jogar com meus primos, mas aí gostei desse trem
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: reclame na microshit
<Alex-Musicman> pois é.. rs
<Alex-Musicman> tava muito bom quando era só Skype
<Alex-Musicman> assim como a Nokia fez besteira em se juntar com a Microsoft
<Xandhin> xGrind preciso instalar algum plugin pra usar os auto join e ident??? ou criar alias pra isso???
<Alex-Musicman> o Windows Mobile é um sistema operacional muito limitado.. a única coisa que tem de bom é que é leve.. mais nada
<xGrind> Xandhin, ja tem.
<xGrind> Xandhin, vai em HexChat, Lista de Redes
<Xandhin> cho largar de ser preguiçoso e ver no manual o que eu preciso, 1 min :D
<xGrind> olha http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-29-12-2014-225514.php
<Alex-Musicman> eu ainda estou com o meu N8 com Symbian Belle.. mas a Microsoft anda derrubando muitos suportes de programas pra ele
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: estou com o N9
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: derrubaram os serviços de sincronismo de dados
<Alex-Musicman> Maemo?
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: meego
<Alex-Musicman> eu sempre confundo o N9 com N900
<Alex-Musicman> rs
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: eu tenho um N810 aqui também
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: mas bateria foi para o beleléu
<Alex-Musicman> N-series pra mim sempre vai ser a melhor série da Nokia
<Alex-Musicman> o E tb é legalzinho
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: comprei recentemente o N9
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: cancei do android e suas firulas
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: e os serviços do google te monitorando
<Alex-Musicman> eu tb não curto muito o android.. principalmente as ultimas versões que estão bem pesadas
<Alex-Musicman> vejo nego com S3 travando..rs
<Alex-Musicman> tendo que tirar a bateria
<Alex-Musicman> esse aqui já deu uma trava geral.. mas não é algo que ocorre com frequencia.. e por segurança o sistema reinicia sozinho, já que vc não pode arrancar a bateria
<Alex-Musicman> e ainda tem o desligamento forçado que é feito pressionando o power por 10 segundos
<Alex-Musicman> aquele 808 deve ser massa
<Alex-Musicman> mas não acredito na resolução de 41mp
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuheiuh
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: deve aparecer as perninhas dos cravos
<Alex-Musicman> kkkk
<Alex-Musicman> pois é
<Alex-Musicman> mas esse dado acho meio que suspeito.. pois se nem as tops de linhas da Nikon utilizam essa resolução, senão todo fotografo profissional iria passar a usar Nokia 808 ou Lumia 1020 em vez de Nikon ou Canon.. rs
<Alex-Musicman> é verdade que o Mac OSX foi baseado no FreeBSD?
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: eu nao diria baseado
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: mas sob o capô sim, é um freebsd
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: que vc pode usar via terminal
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: eu usei um pouco na época dos Power PC
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: G5
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: G4
<Alex-Musicman> o bacana é que o kernel já vem com baixa latência
<Alex-Musicman> já o Windows, o 7 e 8 tem mais latência que o XP
<Alex-Musicman> eu lembro que quando eu estava em um estúdio de gravação.. o cara lá tava usando uns VSTs lá no Windows 7 que tava dando uns ruidos chatos
<Alex-Musicman> já quando ele carregou o sistema do Mac, além de o programa carregar mais rápido, não tinha ruído nenhum
<xandhin> show
<xandhin> valeu xGind
<xandhin> xGrind
<Alex-Musicman> o linux tem o kernel realtime.. que é excelente
<Alex-Musicman> só resta agora ter excelentes programas VSTs nativos
<xandhin> agora vo logar na brasnet e na brasirc!
<Alex-Musicman> mas pelo menos o Amplitube aqui no wine ainda roda melhor que no próprio windows.. hauehau
<xandhin> alex e rudolf, voces que sao geeks antenadissimos, tem alguma sugestao de versao de android prum sansumg yung (acho que é yung, aquele simplerrimo de 300-400 merreis)
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: é um grande desafio, que IMHO nunca vai ser superado
<astroo-> xandhin> agora vo logar na brasnet e na brasirc!    -  so se for com a maquina do tempo
<Rudolf> astroo-: bingo!
<xandhin> heehuuheuh
<Alex-Musicman> rs
<xandhin> baixar umas musicas no xdcc send
<xandhin> meu deus ...
<Alex-Musicman> se a IK Multimedia investisse na plataforma Linux, ia ser uma maravilha
<Alex-Musicman> o Sampletank 3 está muito bom
<xandhin_> aqui, qual login method ces usam aqui nessa rede?
<xandhin_> o default la?
<xandhin_> tô achando a conexao muito lerda
<xandhin_> -.-
<Rudolf> xandhin: SSL/CLOACK
<Rudolf> xandhin: mas mesmo com TOR não tenho problemas com velocidade
<xandhin_> eita minha net cismou
<xandhin_> ta caindo a cada 3 minutos
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<leo__> oi
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<ZeroTres> Bom dia mirqui
<zerotresBR> Bom dia.
<zerotresBR> Será que podemos falar de programação aqui?
<zerotresBR> Alguém que programa em C quer me ajudar na continuação de um pequeno projeto?
<xGrind> Rudolf, firefox esquenta o processador hein kk
<Rudolf> xGrind: flashplayer normalmente
<xGrind> tava em 26° aqui. fechei e caiu pra 23
<xGrind> só facebook aberto
<Rudolf> xGrind: muito útil seu firefox
<xGrind> kkk
<ivana_> Oi, alguém pode me ajudar?
<ivana_> Eu utilizo o Elementary, mas tenho Ipad e Iphone
<ivana_> como posso sincroniza-los, baixar arquivos etc, sem utilizar o itunes?
<ivana_> me sugeriram o libimobiledevice, mas não consigo baixa-lo, da erro
<ivana_> Ou o Yami pod
<aprigio> feliz ano novo p todos ;)
<fabio> preciso de ajuda
<fabio> pacotes instalados possuem dependencias nao resolvidas
<fabio> preciso de ajuda
<fabio> pacotes instalados possuem dependencias nao resolvidas
<KurtKraut> fabio, Para que você tenha mais chance de obter ajuda, cole num pastebin o erro que o apt dá e na sua mensagem pedindo ajuda coloque o link do pastebin.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<JoaoCSN> boa noite
<renangribeiro> boa noite galera
<renangribeiro> alguém ai já utilizou a distro CrunchBang?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> ola
<nuno_nunes> eu nao uso crunchbang
<astroo-> ola
<dexgeo> boa noite Amig@s
<dexgeo> Saudações
<astroo-> ola
<dexgeo> instalei o ubuntu 14 em meu notebook, mas não consigo habilitar o wifi
<dexgeo> Saudações Astroo
<nuno_nunes> dexgeo faz o comando lspci
<nuno_nunes> no terminal
<dexgeo> Amigos sou completamente cru em linux
<dexgeo> Estou me revoltando com o ruiwindows hoje
<dexgeo> creio que preciso ler sobre onde estão estes comandos
<nuno_nunes> abre o terminal
<nuno_nunes> pelo dash e escreve o lspci
<nuno_nunes> ups
<dexgeo> existe algum manual
<nuno_nunes> no dash escreve termninal e abre
<nuno_nunes> sim
<nuno_nunes> faz pesquisar termninal
<dexgeo> achei no susto
<nuno_nunes> escreve lspci e carregas entras
<dexgeo> escrevi lspci, mas o comando não foi encontrado
<nuno_nunes> no terminal esse comando é incontrado
<dexgeo> pergunta se quis dizer lspst
<nuno_nunes> lspci
<nuno_nunes> éd o comando
<dexgeo> vixe! eu tinha escrevido errado.
<dexgeo> Agora apareceu um monte de comandos
<nuno_nunes> ve se aparece network wireless
<nuno_nunes> e copia
<dexgeo> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family 
<nuno_nunes> so quero o que fala de wireless
<dexgeo> Eitaa! Nuno! não tem nada com wireless
<dexgeo> Creio que preciso de óculos.
<dexgeo> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<dexgeo> veja se é esta linha
<nuno_nunes> ve se tem opção outra
<nuno_nunes> Eternet Controller Wireless
<nuno_nunes> é uma dessas linhda
<nuno_nunes> sao dua linhas
<nuno_nunes> o pc é fixo ou portatil
<dexgeo> é um notebook acer
<nuno_nunes> estranho
<dexgeo> com a palavra inicial ethernet são apenas estas duas
<dexgeo> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 14) 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<nuno_nunes> espera um pouco
<nuno_nunes> :)
<dexgeo> existe uma versâo especifica para notebook
<nuno_nunes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2228595
<nuno_nunes> ve isso
<dexgeo> Então...significa que não funciona?
<nuno_nunes> não é isso
<nuno_nunes> tens que ler bem
<dexgeo> ok. Vou tentar. Agradeço pela atenção. Sucesso e paz
<nuno_nunes> ve isto
<nuno_nunes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2183347
<renangribeiro> oi
<nuno_nunes> ola
<astroo-> ola
<dexgeo> Amigos meu inglês é tipo tartaruga
<renangribeiro> kkk
<dexgeo> estou tentando entender aqui
<nuno_nunes> pois
<nuno_nunes> usa o tradutor
<nuno_nunes> :D
<renangribeiro> vcs estão utilizando algum cliente no terminal?
<nuno_nunes> cliente de que?
<renangribeiro> irc
<dexgeo> O que é: Lubuntu onto?
<nuno_nunes> lubuntu é um ubuntu com lxde
<dexgeo> FU!!! Pode explicar como se fosse para uma criança de 5 anos...
<nuno_nunes> o ubuntu usa o UNITY como gestor grafico, o Kubuntu usa o kde, xubuntu usao o xfce e lubuntu usa o lxde
<dexgeo> Isso é linguagem de programação?
<nuno_nunes> o linux é feito em base C
<nuno_nunes> mas não é linguagem de programação
<nuno_nunes> sao gestore de janelas graficos
<dexgeo> ai, ai - depois dos 45 anos vou ter que aprender novos truques.
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> eu usei o ubuntu ate a versao 11.04 quando integrou o unity :S
<dexgeo> Agradeço muito por sua paciência Nuno_Nunes, que Deus te abençõe
<dexgeo> Como a máquina é velhinha como eu, você recomenda outra versão
<dexgeo> eu usava o windows xp.
<dexgeo> e andei lendo as vantagens do linux
<nuno_nunes> para pcs antigos recomendo o xubuntu
<dexgeo> acredito que para minhas atividades, eu não preciso de uma nova máquina
<dexgeo> apenas de um sistema operacional mais leve
<nuno_nunes> sim
<nuno_nunes> ou usa o manjaro openbox
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-31
<max_> ate que em fim em portugues mano
<astroo-> sim...
<max_> eu tô com dificuldades em iniciar meu emulador mame já configurei mas nada ....
<max_> eu instalei o mame da central mas não reconhece os pacotes cara
<max_> isntalei o mame e o mess
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<max_> estou usando o ubuntu em desktop gnome tem algo haver?
<max_> ok
<altecnologic> bom dia
<astroo-> ola
<altecnologic> alguem sabe um jeito que alterar a data no syslog do ubuntu? aqui aparece DEC 31
<altecnologic> queria que ficasse 2014-12-31 00:00:00 igual do squid
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem mas ja e "tarde" talvez
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :) , feliz ano novo
<R3nan> bom dia
<R3nan> pra todos nos
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<R3nan> =D
<pardal> bom dia
<R3nan> dia
<R3nan> pardal, na paz ?
<pardal> tudo bom
<pardal> s
<pardal> só explicando para o meu pai onde ele pode fazer perguntas se tiver duvidas acerca do Ubuntu...ele é novato no Linux e já tem quase 70 anos
<pardal> :)
<R3nan> opa
<R3nan> ta certo
<R3nan> o meu coroa tem 60 e ta no linux tb
<epaflute> alguém do Brasil?
<Eliel_> Senhores estou com um problema eu preciso desbloquear uma senha rar
<Eliel_> Já baixei o programa rarrack e estou tentando seguir as dicas do site http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Rarcrack-Quebrando-senhas-de-arquivos-rar-7z-e-zip/
<Eliel_> Como eu sou leigo eu não consigo executar esse comando no meu terminal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Skeleton> ola, gostaria de pedir uma ajuda, como posso instalar o Ubuntu que baixei no Ubuntu Brasil? não veio o arquivo ISO
<Rudolf> Skeleton: o que veio?
<Skeleton> um arquivo WUBI
<Skeleton> é que estou tentando fazer um pendrive botavel mais presisa da iso né?
<Rudolf> wubi?
<Rudolf> meu deus
<Rudolf> que &*$&%*& é essa?
<Skeleton> WUBI é o nome do arquivo...
<Skeleton> é um aplicativo
<Skeleton> a intenção ta EXE
<Luis_> como configurar o video sism672 cce
<begginer> boa tarde a todos. gostaria de saber se o ubuntu é a melhor distribuição para quem quer trabalhar com gravação e edição de audio profissional
<hggdh> begginer: talvez ubuntu-studio, não ubuntu puro
<begginer> tem um link pra baixar? eu uso placa de som externa m-audio tentei usar no ubuntu... gostei mas nao consegui gravar. apenas ouvir
<hggdh> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/
<begginer> muito obrigado
<begginer> meu computador é 32 bit.... parece que que ubuntu studio funciona somente em 64
<hggdh> begginer: eu vejo ambos amd65 e i386
<hggdh> por exemplo, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/trusty/release/ubuntustudio-14.04.1-dvd-i386.iso
<begginer> ah entendi
<Rafael> Olá, alguém pode me ajudar?
<Guest77995> Olá?
<Guest77995> Alguém presente?
<Guest77995> :'(
<begginer> estou tentando instalar o ubuntu mas nao sai da tela incial onde aparece o nome ubuntu e um sinal de andamento... mas fica só nisso por tempo indefinido... o que devo fazer?
<begginer> se eu copiar o ubuntu num pendrive, consigo instala-lo no lap top via usb?
<alvaro> cheque se não é defeito na ISO
<Gr3yClo4k> Saudações, feliz ano novo.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-01
<Xandhin> ferrizz no noviss rapeizels
<Xandhin> (L)
<astroo-> para ti tambem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<lieber> boa
<lieber> feliz ano novo aí rapeizes
<mirqui> blza cara , para vc também :)
<lieber> muita luz e amor
<mirqui> igualmente :)
<mirqui> saúde e paz , o resto a gente corre atraz :)
<ADFENO> Oi pessoal, feliz ano novo. Não sou novo, vim ficar por aqui um pouco.
<Guest86882> Feliz 2015! com Ubuntu!
<Guest86882> Gostaria de saber se o Ubuntu 14.04 é lento mesmo ou o meu Dell que é?
<Guest86882> Por que baixo o Ubuntu 14.10, faço a gravação mas não boota pelo CD?
<pitoow> precisa gravar como imagem
<pitoow> pra dar boot
<ADFENO> Guest86882: qual programa usaste?
<Guest86882> O proprio do Ubuntu 14.04
<ADFENO> Hm... acredito que seja o Criador de discos de inicialização (pacote usb-creator), talvez. Certo? (Ou será que estou enganado. Ajudem ai pessoal).
<Guest86882> Para melhorar o desempenho do DOS BOX tem alguma dica?
<ADFENO> Ué? Cade o Guest86882? Ele não voltou mais?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<ADFENO> Boa tarde! :D
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<ADFENO> Tudo ótimo. :D
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<ADFENO> :D
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-02
<ilss> boa noite, alguém trabalha com ruby / rails
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ilss   ve o privado
<corvolino> noite
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<zerophan> galera instalei a interface grafica gnome
<zerophan> e xfce4 no ubuntu
<zerophan> porem quando logo na vnc da vps
<zerophan> nao aparece a interface grafica
<zerophan> o que faço ??
<zerophan> Galera meu ubuntu nao carrega interface grafica quem pode me ajudar
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<ubuntuner> estou tentando instalar o ubuntu mas nao estou conseguindo. nao sai da tela incial com o nome ubuntu e as bolinhas laranjas mostrando andamento. fica assim horas. gravei outra imagem em outro dvd e a mesma coisa acontece. alguem pode me ajudar? obrigado.
<AldoRaine> gravou a imagem em baixa velocidade?
<ubuntuner> nao sei dizer, AldoRainer.A janela que abre pra gravar no dvd é automática. se nao me engano nem tem opção de velocidade? será que devo gravar no dvd de forma diferente?
<AldoRaine> vc tá gravando no Windows ?
<ubuntuner> sim. to gravando no windows pelo meu pc e quero instalar no lap top
<AldoRaine> usa o CdburnerXP
<AldoRaine> e grava a 2x
<ubuntuner> vou baixar esse programa e tentar.
<ubuntuner> obrigado
<ubuntuner> AldoRaine, muito obrigado. Instalei e está rodando muito bem. Agraço.
<AldoRaine> ubuntuner: deu certo né
<AldoRaine> massa
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<EBL-Attack> E ae
<EBL-Attack> qualé qui é gurizada
<EBL-Attack> firmeza€?
<EBL-Attack> Estou levandopau dos módulos do vrtbxdrv.ko
<EBL-Attack> alguém pod me ajudar
<EBL-Attack> tive que copiar tudo recursivamente
<EBL-Attack> os binários estavam omitindo argumentos
<EBL-Attack> Mesmo assim, não funcionou
<EBL-Attack> E agora?
<astroo-> ola
<EBL-Attack> Olá
<EBL-Attack> E as astro
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<EBL-Attack> Agora ninguém me segura, consegui instalar o layout canarinho
<EBL-Attack> Oh yeah
<EBL-Attack> Dei um play no CD do Black Label Society
<EBL-Attack> E ae cara
<EBL-Attack> Como está as novidades desse novo Release do UbNT?
<EBL-Attack> Vou dar um distro update no meu Ubuntu-Srvr na segunda
<EBL-Attack> Vai ser o grande momento da hora do almoço, depois da sobremesa cara
<EBL-Attack> segundo o NTP já faz 3 mint.s.
<EBL-Attack> vamo comunityy
<EBL-Attack> Putz, cade meu cd do Win XP
<EBL-Attack> Não acredito que os Pinguins estão na praia
<EBL-Attack> vou tentar no Red-Hat vcs não são de nada
<EBL-Attack> aee
<AldoRaine> e ai
<AldoRaine> virtualbox dando pau onde ?
<KurtKraut> Esse rapaz deve ter tomado ecstasy, só pode.
<AldoRaine> [17:11:45] <EBL-Attack> Estou levandopau dos módulos do vrtbxdrv.ko <<< entendi que fosse algo no virtualbox
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Zero-Cool> olá ;)
<Zero-Cool> é bom ver um canal, assim, cheio de brasileiros. =]
<Zero-Cool> todos dormindo, aparentemente.
<KurtKraut> Zero-Cool: sim, todos.
<Zero-Cool> KurtKraut, exceto você e eu :P
<Zero-Cool> KurtKraut, de onde você é?
<Zero-Cool> !google alternative package manager
<Zero-Cool> !google alternative package manager
<corvolino> hahaha
<Untu> Olá
<ubuntuser> ola
<ubuntuser> alguém sabe informa como colocar o note em modo monitor ubuntu 14
<galvao35> bom dia
<galvao35> estou com um problema na identificacao de chaves HAsp para programas cad
<galvao35> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Styluss> Boa tarde galera
<Styluss> alguem poderia me ajudar com as particoes do Linux
<Styluss> estou tentando criar as particoes ( `/` com 100 GB,  /boot com 4gb, /tmp com 70gb, /srv com 90gb, /var com 70gb, /swap com 20gb e a /home com 350gb ) e uma particao para o linux e windows para salvar as coisas de FAT32 de 300 GB
<Styluss> so que <i depois de criado e linux instalado ele nao carrega
<xGrind> Styluss, vc criou todas essas partições? O.o
<xGrind> eu só crio 3: / , /home e swap
<da2000> oi
<da2000> oi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<da2000> sim
<licensed> alguem ta conseguindo entrar no msn? libpurple ou alguma outra lib?
<astroo-> nao uso
<KurtKraut> licensed, O serviço MSN não foi encerrado?
<licensed> KurtKraut, teoricamente sim mas ainda dava pra entrar
<KurtKraut> licensed, Virada de ano, devem ter puxado os servidores da tomada.
<licensed> eh nao. eh mudanca nos protocolos
<licensed> o icq tambem parou de entrar no pidgin
<rafaelcpalmeida> Acabei de escrever um post no meu blog, se alguém quiser ler http://goo.gl/6TEsE8
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-04
<jxajro> Alô amigos... BOA NOITE!
<jxajro> Por favor! Tenho Ubuntu 14.04 e ele reclama da atualização. Quando fui atualizar pelo terminal com o comando sudo apt-get update nas linnhas finais deu
<jxajro> Obter:2 http://archieve.canonical.com trusty InRelease
<jxajro> 77% [2 InRelease gpgv 1.048 B] [Aguardando por cabeçalhos] [Aguardando por cabSplitting up /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archieve.canonical.com_dists_trusty_InReleIgn http://archieve.canonical.com trusty InRelease
<jxajro> E: Erro GPG: http://archieve.canonical.com trusty InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~$
<astroo-> ola
<jxajro> alguém pode me dizer o que eu faço?
<jxajro> Olá astroo!
<rafaelcpalmeida> jxajro: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Clearsigned+file+isn%27t+valid%2C+got+%27NODATA%27+(does+the+network+require+authentication%3F)
<jxajro> alguém aí sabe onde acho solução para esse Erro GPG?
<jxajro> Opa rafaelcpalmeida!
<jxajro> O que tem essa linha? Eu não a entendo :-(
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<jxajro> só sei que a network pede autenticação.
<jxajro> Opa.. ok astroo.
<rafaelcpalmeida> jxajro: olha aqui
<rafaelcpalmeida> http://askubuntu.com/questions/477906/cant-update-my-system-due-to-gpg-error-clearsigned-file-isnt-valid-got-nodat
<jxajro> opa.. ok..vou pesquisar... obrigado.
<rafaelcpalmeida> A segunda resposta resolveu
<rafaelcpalmeida> Experimenta
<jxajro> ok já vou ler a sua sugestão.
<jxajro> puts... parece grego :-(
<jxajro> o cara disse que teve que reinstalar :-(
<jxajro> I can't update...
<jxajro> I have been trying to troubleshoot this problem for a while now... The only way I found is to re-install Ubuntu...
<jxajro> eu tentei esta linha no terminal e parece que funcionou
<jxajro> sudo apt-get update -o Debug::Acquire::http=true
<jxajro> pelo menos atualizou 94 porcento
<jxajro> 94% [1 InRelease gpgv 1.048 B] [Aguardando por cabeçalhos] [Aguardando por cab
<jxajro> Splitting up /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archieve.canonical.com_dists_trusty_InReIgn http://archieve.canonical.com trusty InRelease
<jxajro> E: Erro GPG: http://archieve.canonical.com trusty InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~$
<jxajro> ok! não resolveu :-( depois eu tendo de novo ou o jeito é reinstalar novamente. obrigado pela ajuda.
<rafaelcpalmeida> Não percebes ingles?
<rafaelcpalmeida> jxajro: tenta estes comandos https://gist.github.com/anonymous/bcae081e31ce523093ce
<jxajro> até percebo um pouco o problema são esse monte de códigos no meio. Mas estou tentando redigitar a segunda resposta novamente pra verificar se não esqueci  nada.
<jxajro> opa..ok..boa..
<rafaelcpalmeida> jxajro: conseguiste agora?
<jxajro> nao rafael... digitei novamente essa lista de comandos que vc passou e a última resposta foi
<jxajro> Obter:21 http://archieve.canonical.com trusty InRelease
<jxajro> 65% [21 InRelease gpgv 1.048 B] [Aguardando por cabeçalhos] [16 Release 29,9 kSplitting up /var/lib/apt/lists/paIgn http://archieve.canonical.com trusty InRelease                             led
<jxajro> E: Erro GPG: http://archieve.canonical.com trusty InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)
<jxajro> vou tentar este daqui...
<jxajro> wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage
<jxajro> chmod +x ./fixpackage
<jxajro> sudo ./fixpackage
<jxajro> ufa! nada! :-(
<jxajro> deixa pra lá.. obrigado... depois tento reinstalar isto.
<thiagz> Kaiana sendo licenciado pela Canonical também é Ubuntu
<thiagz> http://kaiana.com.br/
<thiagz> Kaiana > Ubuntu (distro)
<thiagz> Mas a ideia de Ubuntu é para sempre
<thiagz> corvolino: vc está no fórum da HP?
<corvolino> sim
<thiagz> Trisquel também é Ubuntu, mas é só software livre
<thiagz> depois vou substitui-lo pelo ZorinOS porque é igual o Windows 7 e roda aplicações não-livres porque o computador que estou rodando Trisquel quem usa é minha mãe
<thiagz> Kaiana, Trisquel e Zorin OS todos são UBUNTU
<thiagz> que é Debian.
<thiagz> Se usamos distribuições Ubuntu-based, também estamos usando Ubuntu
<thiagz> Não foge do escopo da sala #ubunt-br
<thiagz> Uma amiga na Universidade de Viçosa disse que está odiando o Ubuntu nos computadores da universidade
<thiagz> e a usabilidade deles é muito mais importante que empurrar a eles algo que não estão acostumados e pode lhes parecer horrível
<thiagz> então não estou promovendo mais ubuntu por causa dessa centralização exacerbada que fizeram nele que impede a outras iniciativas crescerem igualmente e até ganharem espaço do Windows
<thiagz> principalmente em se tratando de usuário que usa apenas Office, Internet e não requer photoshop e jogos com Directx
<corvolino> falta treinamento
<thiagz> falta visão
<corvolino> onde estudo tem um fork do debian que todo mundo odeia e ninguém tem a senha
<corvolino> é um caos
<thiagz> aonde vc estuda?
<thiagz> tive um amigo que o apelido dele era corvolino e ele fazia ciencia da computação na unileste
<thiagz> era um dos usuários da comunidade GNU Vale do Aço
<corvolino> na Bahia
<thiagz> eles haviam colocado um Debian no 'monitor da Apple' do laboratorio
<thiagz> tem como hackear o Debian pelas linhas do grub
<thiagz> só qe não lembro o comando
<thiagz> não sou hacker
<thiagz> mas pq está instalado e ninguem tem a senha
<thiagz> deveriam instalar o Ekaaty daí da Bahia
<thiagz> é Fedora-based
<thiagz> mas eu sou muito acostumado com derivados de debian
<thiagz> o ubuntu não uso nunca mais, só derivados
<thiagz> estou com gnewsense no netbook :D
<jxajro> Alô meu povo!!!!
<jxajro> só voltei pra dizer pro pessoal que tem esse problema.....
<thiagz> qual
<jxajro> .....caso encerrado com suuuuuucesso!
<jxajro> quero agradecer vcs e enaltecer o usuário Eliseu Carvalho
<thiagz> CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP
<jxajro> que colocou a solução aqui:
<jxajro> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=109755.0
 * thiagz CLAPs CLAPs CLAPs CLAPs CLAPs
<jxajro> para mais detalhes vejam isto http://pastebin.com/G1xeg42Q
<jxajro> Obrigado! Devo meu sucesso a vocês! :-)
<jxajro> abração a todos!
<astroo-> ciao
<jxajro> veja o histórico e vc vai saber qual foi meu tormento thiagz
<thiagz> ás vezes coisas bizarras e inesperadas acontecem
<jxajro> ciao...ciao!
<thiagz> mas pelo menos você não perdeu seu tempo no telefone
<jxajro> :-)
<thiagz> corvolino: faça-se ser escutado http://participa.br/
<thiagz> havendo meios de liberdade à expressão, tudo é melhorável
<thiagz> tudo é mudável
<KurtKraut> Sinceramente não vejo sustentação nesses comentários depreciativos em relação ao Ubuntu. Parece Globo: todo mundo reclama mas todo mundo só assiste Globo.
<thiagz> KurtKraut: Unity é horrível
<thiagz> não é depreciação
<thiagz> as pessoas não gostam
<KurtKraut> thiagz, Sim, é horrível. Mas Unity não é Ubuntu. Zorra Total não é Globo.
<thiagz> encare a realidade
<thiagz> ZOrra total é Globo produçoes
<thiagz> é muito melhos usar Kaiana Ubuntu que Ubuntu
<KurtKraut> thiagz, O paradigma não é horrível, a aplicação que ainda é lenta e bugada. O paradigma do Unity é o caminho que TODOS estão seguindo: Mac OS X e Windows 8.
<thiagz> além de promover indústria nacional de software é mostrar que Linux não é só aquilo
<thiagz> as pessoas odeiam ter que usar Unity
<thiagz> não todas
<thiagz> mas é preciso fazer auditoria sobre o que nós fazemos
<thiagz> e as decisões que tomamos
<thiagz> não é pq a aplicação é lenta e bugada
<ubuntero> thiagz, a única pesquisa que saiu até agora aponta que a maioria dos usuários Ubuntu preferem o Unity, então não é correto dizer que as pessoas odeiam o unity
<thiagz> mas pq as pessoas não gostam de coisas mto diferentes, assim como o windows 8
<thiagz> ok não é corret
<thiagz> mas a minha amiga da UFV não está gostando
<thiagz> a minha tia da UFV não está gostando
<thiagz> se eu conheço várias pessoas que não gostam, eu posso dizer que há pessoas qe odeiam o unity
<thiagz> nada contra o ubuntu continuar com o unity
<thiagz> mas vamos descentralizar do ubuntu unity
<KurtKraut> thiagz, Tem uma frase famosa atribuída ao Henry Ford: - 'Se eu fosse perguntar as pessoas o que elas queriam, me pediriam um cavalo mais rápido.'
<thiagz> vamos promover Kaiana Ubuntu e outros Ubuntu-based que fará melhor, sem precisar seguir a FSF
<ubuntero> thiagz, pense como uma empresa! se 63% dos teus clientes preferem um produto, por que você vai investir em outro?
<thiagz> vou investir em outro para mostrar-lhes qe existe variedade
<ubuntero> thiagz, está fadado ao fracasso
<thiagz> mas eu instalo Ubuntu quando querem
<thiagz> eu instalei Ubuntu diversas vezes às pessoas
<thiagz> e instalarei qando quiserem
<thiagz> mas VOCÊS e NÓS estão(mos) fadados ao fracasso se insistirmos no unity
<thiagz> tem coisas tão boas quanto para promover
<ubuntero> thiagz, isso é a sua opinião baseada no seu circulo de conhecidos e não em uma população
<thiagz> você não vai se importar com as pessoas que não gostam de unity do jeguepanel estranho que eles capengam em conseguir rodar normalmente
<thiagz> não que seja lento
<xGrind> é por isso que existem outras versões do Ubuntu: Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Ubuntu Gnome, Ubuntu Mate
<thiagz> mas quando a minha amiga tinha 30 minutos para apresentar um trabalho, capengou 10 só em fazer o trabalho dela abrir
<thiagz> xGrind: falta promover as iniciativas em indústria nacional de software
<thiagz> o Kaiana é licenciada pela Canonical
<thiagz> é como se fosse um Kubuntu com Ubuntu Trinity melhorado
<thiagz> vocês já usaram Ubuntu Trinity? é ótimo!! sabe o que é? Ubuntu com KDE 3.5
<thiagz> https://www.trinitydesktop.org/
<thiagz> é excelente
<KurtKraut> thiagz, Você está misturando os assuntos. Se trocar a cor da grama, as pessoas em geral vão sempre passar fome.
<thiagz> e tem um derivado dele brasileiro chamado Kaiana, que é licenciado pela canonical
<xGrind> a versão beta do Kaiana saiu faz pouco tempo. como que é licenciada pela Canonical?
<thiagz> KurtKraut: é o que você quiser
<thiagz> li qe é licenciada pela canonical
<thiagz> KurtKraut: estamos falando de [Ubuntu]
<thiagz> escopo [Ubuntu]
<thiagz> baixei e instalei o Ubuntu Trinity uma vez, é excelente tb
<thiagz> mas é preferível promover as iniciativas brasileiras
<thiagz> isso é estratégia
<thiagz> não estou jogando contra o ubuntu
<thiagz> quando a pessoa quer, eu coloco, mesmo contra a FSF e minhas próprias convicções
<KurtKraut> thiagz, Por que você está se defendendo se tem ninguém te atacando aqui? Abaixa a guarda cara, estamos conversando.
<thiagz> mas eu conheço gente que gosta do Unity, também
<thiagz> kkk ok é pq às vezes parece que vcs não querem abrir as possibilidades
<thiagz> não encare como agressividade, é necessidade de expressar o que estou percebendo
<KurtKraut> thiagz, Você tem que sempre lembrar que pelo menos no IRC, quando alguém não concorda com você, não necessariamente ela quer que você morra :D
<KurtKraut> thiagz, Está apenas discordando, nada mais que isso.
<xGrind> eu não gosto do Unity e sei que no começo muita gente odiou pq era bugado, lento e pesado. Mas pelo que li em blogs, o Unity está mais leve, rápido e estável. Hoje muitas pessoas gostam dele
<thiagz> mas estou defendendo o não-usuário de unity
<ubuntero> thiagz, eu testo tudo o que sai e até agora não vi nada ultrapassando a usabilidade do unity, tem o gnome-shell que está bem perto e só
<thiagz> e precisamos mudar a estratégia, senão não conseguiremos expandir
<KurtKraut> xGrind, também tenho essa mesma percepção. Lançaram cedo demais, tinha MUITA aresta para aparar. E tem aquela máxima do marketing: a pior coisa para se fazer por um produto é anunciar muito um produto ruim. Mesmo que você corrija depois, a reputação está manchada.
<thiagz> mudar para melhorar
<KurtKraut> xGrind, Unity melhorou muito, já atingiu a barreira do utilizável, precisa melhorar mais.
<thiagz> não estou falando de pesado. estou falando de estilo.
<thiagz> numa universidade não precisa ser unity
<thiagz> as pessoas querem apenas algo que saibam navegar
<KurtKraut> thiagz, É impressão minha ou para você é crucial que o menu 'iniciar' de um desktop enviroment tem que ser no canto inferior esquerdo?
<thiagz> não é para mim
<thiagz> estou pensando nas pessoas
<thiagz> se for pra mim, gnome2 em gnewsense como agora
<ubuntero> thiagz, tenta fazer o teste de dizer que o ubuntu com unity é o window 10
<ubuntero> tu vai ver a galera adorando
<xGrind> mas é só instalar outro ambiente. é por isso que existem outras versões
<xGrind> quanto mimimi
<ubuntero> vai por mim, já fiz isso
<ubuntero> mais de uma vez
<thiagz> xGrind: liberdade de expressão não é mimimi
<thiagz> mimimi é quando você diz mimimi :P
<xGrind> thiagz> numa universidade não precisa ser unity
<xGrind> <thiagz> as pessoas querem apenas algo que saibam navegar
<KurtKraut> ubuntero, Já vi várias pessoas fazendo isso e todas têm o mesmo resultado. Também vi gente dizendo que é o novo Mac OS (e rodando Ubuntu Unity num Macbook) e todo mundo só tece elogios.
<xGrind> se o ambiente padrão do Ubuntu 'e o Unity, por que vão mudar só pq algumas pessoas não gostam?
<xGrind> Se já existem outras distros baseadas no Ubuntu com outro ambiente, pronta. Pra que mudar?
<thiagz> ajudá-los a crescer
<thiagz> se a gente diversifica, podemos conquistar mais suários
<thiagz> os que não gostarem do unity, irão querer o outro modelo
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install xfce
<xGrind> ja era =)
<thiagz> dizer que você está distribuindo o windows 10 funciona até a pessoa tentar rodar .exe
<thiagz> não xGrind
<thiagz> é só promover a iniciativa que está tentando ganhar espaço
<thiagz> seja qual for
<thiagz> metamorphose ou ekaaty
<thiagz> é ajudar as iniciativas BR a crescer, expandir
<ubuntero> thiagz, não, a pessoa se convence que mudou a maneira de tratar executáveis e acredita que o programa é incompatível com a nova versão
<KurtKraut> thiagz, Você não entendeu. Se você mostra o Unity - o software que você diz que tanta gente tem repulsa - e dizer para as pessoas que é o novo Mac OS ou o novo Windows, a maioria das pessoas ficam maravilhadas e elogiam muito, dizem que usarão assim que for lançado.
<thiagz> ahah
<KurtKraut> thiagz, Isso é um experimento que muita gente fez e filmou, você acha no YouTube e relatos em podcasts/blogs
<thiagz> exatamente. é o que vocês quiserem.
<thiagz> mas eu tenho uma lista de prioridades:
<thiagz> acima do ubuntu, ajudar a expandir as iniciativas brasileiras
<thiagz> ainda acima do ubuntu, as diretrizes da FSF
<KurtKraut> thiagz, great, acho que aqui todos concordam com essas prioridades.
<thiagz> se é iniciativa BR e open source, ok
<thiagz> ou vocêpode fazer: prioridade 1: ubuntu; prioridade 2: não existe
<thiagz> mas o certo para vocês seria: prioridade 1: ubuntu; prioridade 2: iniciativas BR
<ubuntero> thiagz, minha prioridade é atender ao cliente
<thiagz> exato
<ubuntero> sanar a necessidade dele
<thiagz> maravilha
<thiagz> Ubuntu Unity é muito bom, tenho um amigo do teatro que adora
<thiagz> mas conheço pessoas que não gostam e prefiririam que não fosse ele
<thiagz> numa universidade que os usuários são públicos e não pessoais, as vezes rola mais desconforto pq eles não estão acostumados
<ubuntero> thiagz, blz, só tem que entender que esses são a exceção e não a regra
<thiagz> tanto faz
<thiagz> essa minha amiga tem um Trisquel tatuado no pescoço
<thiagz> dei um Trisquel 7.0 gravado para ela de presente de aniversário
<thiagz> essa é a regra
<thiagz> só que ela demorou 10 dos 30 minutos tentando abrir o trabalho
<thiagz> e suponho que outros usuários não acostumados também 'apanhem' do unity
<ubuntero> não é tanto faz, esta é a informação principal para tomar qualquer decisão
<thiagz> a regra é: algo fácil e descomplicado para qualquer um
<thiagz> e o unity para quem não tem costume pode ser um pouco confuso
<ubuntero> o nome disso já é utopia
<thiagz> mesmo que bonito
<ubuntero> isso não existe
<thiagz> e tals
<thiagz> fácil e descomplicado?
<ubuntero> para todo mundo
<KurtKraut> thiagz, Fácil e descomplicado para você não é fácil e descomplicado para todas as pessoas :D
<thiagz> precisam apenas colocar um pendrive e abrir o trabalho
<thiagz> quis dizer com a facilidade/dificuldade do usuário não acostumado
<KurtKraut> thiagz, Você está acostumado a escrever da esquerda para direita, tem países do mundo em que se escreve ao contrário. Só isso muda muito a percepção do que seria 'fácil e descomplicado'
<thiagz> boa comparação
<KurtKraut> thiagz, Quer ver algo que acho MUITO difícil? Produtos da Apple. Usei iPhone por ~4 anos e eventualmente uso o Mac OS. Eu acho MUITO difícil, navegar nos menus, entender o que está acontecendo, as mensagens eu acho esquisitas.
<thiagz> para mim não é só apt-get install xfce como o xGrind disse
<thiagz> é sobre também dar a oportunidade para outros crescerem e chegar mais longe
<thiagz> ok kurt
<thiagz> as pessoas usam pq é apple
<thiagz> não pq é facil
<KurtKraut> Por exemplo, eu estava tentando por um HD adicional em um Mac e ele não era reconhecido em lugar nenhum. Fui clicando em todos os ícones do 'system configuration'. Um único menu listava o segundo HD e ao clicar no HD adicional ele habilitava o botão INITIALIZE.
<ubuntero> thiagz, é louvavel a tua iniciativa, só não é tão simples como está tentando nos mostrar
<KurtKraut> Bem, pensei, 'initialize' deve ter algo a ver com iniciar o HD, com montar, com habilitar o HD.
<thiagz> ubuntero: não é mesmo
<thiagz> eu sei que não é
<KurtKraut> Cliquei nesse initialize. E o que o Mac OS fez? Formatou o HD e depois o habilitou.
<thiagz> desculpa se fui incisivo demais
<thiagz> caraca kurt
<KurtKraut> Em nenhum momento ele disse que dados seriam perdidos, não perguntou se eu tinha certeza se queria executar aquela ação (já que ela era grave)
<thiagz> perde dados?
<KurtKraut> Yeap, perdi todos os dados do HD
<KurtKraut> Isso num Mac, num produto da Apple, religião cujos seguidores pregam ser o supra-sumo da usabilidade, do 'fácil & descomplicado'.
<thiagz> lamento
<thiagz> assim como windows
<KurtKraut> Para mim sempre é complicado. Apple não é 'verboso' como Linux, que tem mensagens longas, que explica o que está acontecendo.
<thiagz> a questão da dificuldade para instalar programas
<thiagz> descentralizar do ubuntu faz bem pro software livre em geral
<thiagz> centralizar nas distros BR faz bem pro Brasil
<thiagz> manter nas orientações que estão é bom só para o Ubuntu
<xGrind> o problema é que não existem distribuições BR de qualidade
<xGrind> meu cunhado comprou um computador da ORO e veio com BRlix totalmente desatualizado
<KurtKraut> Por que reinventar a roda criando mais distribuições Linux?! Qual o problema de se usar uma outra distribuição feita por pessoas no mundo inteiro inclusive o Brasil? Que xenofobia é essa?
<thiagz> desconsidere BRlix
<xGrind> acho que isso é EGO
<yangm> Initialize é pra quando OS X identifica que não tem nenhuma tabela de partições válida. E ele avisou aqui.
<thiagz> um amigo tem um intelbras que tinha um debian-based ruim pra carmaba
<thiagz> atualmente ele está com Linux Mint Mate
<thiagz> a regra tem excessão
<thiagz> o linux mint mate é tão adorável
<thiagz> xGrind: mimimi
<xGrind> mint é Ubuntu com plugins instalados e outro tema
<thiagz> pense KurtKraut, é só uma questão de promover o que é bom
<thiagz> Ekaaty, Metamorphose são ótimos
<thiagz> e quando é bom
<ubuntero> thiagz, pois é, o linux mint não é tão adorável para mim, só me fez perder tempo utilizando ele
<thiagz> eu vi que o Brlix era um lixo
<ubuntero> thiagz, o que temos no brasil de bom hoje?
<xGrind> thiagz, vc faz parte do Kaiana?
<yangm> se tem um problema no OS X, esse problema é a estabilidade
<thiagz> verifiquem isto: http://metamorphoselinux.net/
<yangm> e a interface cagada do Jony Ive no Yosemite
<xGrind> a distro é tão boa que ninguem usa
<thiagz> xGrind: eu cheguei a aplicar a versão Alpha no intelbras do meu amigo
<yangm> de resto não tive problemas pra me adaptar, mesmo depois de muitos anos de Windows
<thiagz> xGrind: você não pode dizer que ninguém usa
<thiagz> assim como disseram que não posso dizer algumas coisas ali emcima
<thiagz> é o que você quiser
<yangm> acho que esses pcs brasileiros que vêm com distros lixosas mancham a marca do linux
<KurtKraut> yangm, Usando em casa parece que o Mac OS, passada a curva de aprendizagem, se dá bem. No trabalho gerencio uma frota de ~60 iMacs. É um inferno. Para ambiente corporativo Linux dá de 10 a zero.
<thiagz> yangm: concordo
<thiagz> tem que vir coisa boa
<yangm> um exemplo é o linux educacional
<thiagz> Ubuntu ou coisa qualificada pela comunidade
<thiagz> linux educacional 4 ou 5?
<ubuntero> thiagz, o que você recomenda e que é feito no Brasil hoje?
<thiagz> quanto mais participarmos no http://participa.br/ melhor o governo saberá representar politicamente
<thiagz> a união do Brasil e de qualquer nação depende de redes próprias de comunicação
<thiagz> nao tenho facebook mas não posso dizer para você não usá-lo
<thiagz> O metamorphose é bonito e tem efeitos ótimos. Uma obra prima.
<yangm> KurtKraut, pra ambiente corporativo o negócio é thin client, e obviamente linux junto
<yangm> enfia mil users em uma máquina
<yangm> usa menos energia, economiza na manutenção, etc
<xGrind> yangm, tem thin client com Ubuntu ne? ja vi no proprio site
<corvolino> conheço a plataforma thiagz
<corvolino> desculpa a demora
<xGrind> corvolino, eae. voltou pro Brasil?
<corvolino> o cara que falou disso na campus em 2014
<corvolino> tinha 2 mini abas no firefox com xvideos
<corvolino> no telão
<corvolino> eu dei tanta risada
<corvolino> HAHAHA
<corvolino> xGrind: ainda não
<KurtKraut> corvolino, ahhahahahahah hahahahahah haha
<corvolino> sério, quase eu grito para ele abrir o xvideos
<corvolino> todo mundo ficou meio contrangido
<corvolino> deve ter isso no youtube,espero
<yangm> kkkkkk
<yangm> xGrind, acho que toda distro suporta thin client
<corvolino> falar nisso tenho que instalar o arch, enrolei demais e as aulas voltam segunda -.-
<yangm> o aparelho em si não usa sistema operacional de verdade, só conecta no servidor
<xGrind> yangm, nao lembro onde vi. acho que era no site do ubuntu
<xGrind> achei http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/business
<yangm> xGrind, deve ser relacionado ao ubuntu suportar thin client
<yangm> tô na tim com franquia detonada
<yangm> não vai dar pra abrir
<thiagz> corvolino: campus party no RS?
<corvolino> SP
<ubuntero> dá para fazer com ltsp
<thiagz> palestra sobre que plataforma?
<thiagz> o cara deu esse mole kk
<thiagz> infelizmente tem questões societárias que não serão resolvidas com uma rede social de EGOS como o facebook
<thiagz> que só faz as pessoas pensarem mais em si mesmas que nas outras
<thiagz> não é xGrind ?
<corvolino> participa.br
<corvolino> alguém tem link do ufc?
<xGrind> corvolino, tb queria :/
<thiagz> participa.br é uma rede governamental, não para questões societárias complicadas como falta de mulher e sexo
<thiagz> todos os países deveriam começar redes governamentais
<xGrind> corvolino, sera que tem o canal combate naquele megacubo? kk
<thiagz> a falta das redes governamentais implicará em sérios problemas de desunião nacional e ineficiência na representação política
<astroo-> cuidado que algumas andam a tirar liberdade
<thiagz> do que se trata astroo-
<astroo-> a india foi o ultimo caso e sao 1/5 dos humanos
<astroo-> India 'jihadi' web blocking causes anger  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-30656298
<corvolino> uso esse programa não
<astroo-> na india por lei nao existe privacidade nos utilizadores
<astroo-> e outra...
<astroo-> emails ver sites etc
<thiagz> emails veem os sites que navegam lol
<thiagz> vou substituir o Trisquel pelo Zorin, corvolino
<thiagz> minha mãe não vai saber usar o Unity do Ubuntu
<corvolino> por qual motivo?
<thiagz> e o Zorin não é BR
<thiagz> mas eu deixei o Metamorphose um tempo pra ela e meu pai
<thiagz> pq eles precisam rodar vídeo do Face, UOL e Globo
<thiagz> mas o Trisquel não roda
<corvolino> flash ou gnush n roda?
<corvolino> acho que é gnush o nome
<thiagz> gnash
<thiagz> gnash não roda vídeos do facebook, uol e globo
<thiagz> provavelmente em outros lugares tb não
<thiagz> senão até deixava
<corvolino> o flash não roda?
<thiagz> a mãe reclamou que o metamorphose era um pouco complicado de navegar nas pastas
<thiagz> gnash tb não roda jogo de facebook
<thiagz> em linux só o adobe flash e olhe lá
<corvolino> sempre usei ele
<thiagz> estamos no ubuntu né? não é necessidade de liberdade..
<thiagz> algumas pessoas que controlam podem saber e coletar todos os vídeos que você assiste (xvideos precisa de adobe para rodar)
<thiagz> que não me preocupa tb
<corvolino> calma cara
<thiagz> :P kkk
<thiagz> vou dormir
 * thiagz yawns
<thiagz> boa noite
<thiagz> Trisquel é luxo
<xGrind> corvolino no megacubo ta rodando
<corvolino> http://www.vipleague.sx/boxing/273509/1/ufc-182---jones-vs-cormier-live-stream-online.html
<corvolino> aqui
<MONTEIRO> boa noite
<MONTEIRO> alguem pode me ajudar
<MONTEIRO> sumiu tudo na minha area de trabalho estou com ubuntu 14.1 e nao consigo configurar ao normal para voltar
<MONTEIRO> nao aparece nem a barra de desligar
<astroo-> ols
<astroo-> ola
<corvolino> ahm?
<hazor0041> oi:)
<astroo-> ola
<filipemanuelofs> Galera, tenho algumas dúvidas.. tenho um notebook com 320GB de HD e 120GB SSD, estou vendo alguns tutoriais para melhorar o desempenho na hora que vou escolher o tipo de instalação e montar as partições, porém não consigo achar uma congruência nos tutoriais.. muitos dizem pra colocar a /home no SSD outros dizem pra ser no HD
<filipemanuelofs> alguém pode me esclarecer essa dúvida?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem mas ja e "tarde" an hora
<filipemanuelofs> :^(
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Newton_> Ola
<Newton_> Alguem comproblema de boot do ubunto pelo pendrive ?
<Newton_> yes
<thiagz> Newton_:
<thiagz> opa
<Newton_> oi
<thiagz> vc fez pelo unetbootin ou qual meio
<Newton_> pelo yumi
<Newton_> ]esta vendo aqui a versao nao eh
<Newton_> troquei de 14.10 para 14.04
<Newton_> o meu sistema na bios nao aparece secure boot
<Newton_> nao deve ser isso
<Newton_> ja passou por isso ?
<thiagz> nunca usei o yumi
<thiagz> o procedimento é formatar e depois colocar no pendrive né
<Newton_> isso
<Newton_> igual o lili
<thiagz> o seu bios tem a ordem de prioridades
<Newton_> sim
<thiagz> tipo 1. USB
<thiagz> 2. CD/DVD ROM
<Newton_> desativada uefi
<thiagz> 3. HD ?
<thiagz> ativado legacy
<Newton_> todos
<Newton_> sim
<Newton_> pensei que poderia ser versao 64
<Newton_> sera que pode ser ?
<thiagz> provavelmente seu notebk é 64 tb
<Newton_> sim
<Newton_> veio com 8 64 e esta com o 7 64
<thiagz> mas se o ubuntu for 32, ele roda tb
<thiagz> (10:58:29) Newton_: o meu sistema na bios nao aparece secure boot
<Newton_> o meu tmabem nao
<Newton_> e um acer ?
<Newton_> aspire e1 572
<thiagz> xGrind: olá boa tarde
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<rafaelsoaresbr> boa
<hazor004> eae
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-04
<backtin> olá comunidade, bom dia.
<SilverZap> ola
<hggdh> xibiudarocinha: troque teu nick, depois volte. Leia as regras do canal.
<astroo-> ola
<backtin> estou desesperadamente tentando configurar uma impressora wifi no Lubuntu. Porem nao estou conseguindo...
<backtin> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Verdislau> impressora deve ser meio chatinho mesmo de configurar, mas o pessoal deve saber mais, sou nooob ainda
<backtin> através do cabo USB eu consigo utiliza-la
<hggdh> backtin: eu uso uma Brother em wifi. O único problema foi configurar a senha
<backtin> porem nao consigo configurar no modo USB
<backtin> *desculpe Wifi
<backtin> essa é a imagem que aparece: https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xlp1/v/t1.0-9/10639461_10208378576324362_5323169028595480787_n.jpg?oh=745b6dc9e52b23271c19eff9d8a89ac2&oe=57001359&__gda__=1459415303_3f7f0c179670e5a5fed0446356ff042a
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<shallwe> boa tarde gente boa
<shallwe> eta brasil quente, ta tão quente que até o notebook desligado fica quente :O
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<MerliM>   astroo- ola bom noite
<astroo-> ola
<TuxTek> boa noite precisam de suporte
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-05
<nuno_nunes> ola
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<neni> alguém online ?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<astroo-> mas estou de saida
<neni> philipballew: olp
<philipballew> neni, hello
<trash__> salve gelara..
<aedigital> salve
<trash_> portoalegre.cc  alguem conhece..,????
<lynxer10_> feliz ano novo galera!
<aedigital> vc tb
<trash__> vlw  manos.
<shallwe> acho que das 52 pessoas, no mínimo umas 45 deixaram o irc ligado e foram viajar pra praia
<Dead_Thinker> hehe
<lynxer10_> uauhauhuhauhau
<lynxer10_> ta parecendo mesmo
<shallwe> fala galera, alguem sabe do o ubuntu 15.10 já está rodando drive proprietário das placas ati com o kernel novo?
<shallwe> oh my god R9 290X = R$ 2.450,00 é isso mesmo? kkkk
<shallwe> puxa vida, hoje em dia se divertir custa caro
<Verdislau> normal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<MerliM> astroo-: ola
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte :
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> ola
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> alguem esta precisar de ajuda
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> boa tarde
<aedigital> boa
<aedigital> eh dia ainda
<aedigital> :P
<PauloHNeves> é mesmo
<PauloHNeves> to com uma dúvida aqui pesquisei em um monte de lugar não cheguei a uma conclusão
<PauloHNeves> por que meu hd parece fazer mais barulho com ubuntu do que com windows
<aedigital> seria interessante ver se tem algo acessando constantemente a hd entao
<aedigital> tem um app
<aedigital> gkrellm
<aedigital> que mostra varias informacoes,
<aedigital> memoria, rede
<aedigital> processos
<aedigital> e tem um grafico atualizado constantemente que mostra a gravacao/utilizacao da hd (disco)
<PauloHNeves> eu fiz um teste no windows com um programa chamado hd tune e mostra td ok com o disco,mas sabe um barulho quando inicia o ubuntu
<aedigital> instala e ve se tem uma atividade constante na hd
<aedigital> tendo ae eh o caso de tentar descobrir o que esta gerando esta atividade
<PauloHNeves> e é o tempo todo,por isso achei estranho
<aedigital> se ehh o tempo todo, mesmo quando voce nao esta fazendo nada
<aedigital> eh estranho mesmo
<PauloHNeves> mais tarde eu vou instalar o gkrellm e ver
<aedigital> anram
<PauloHNeves> com windows não ocorre
<aedigital> acho que vai gostar do app tb
<MerliM> barna_: e ae manooo tudo bem
<MerliM> help
<webcrawler> Alguem ai conhece o canal do python brasil ? Pois eu nao consegui encontrar.
<aedigital> nao conheco
<aedigital> seria #python-br?
<webcrawler> Acho que nao é este, mas acho que este pode me servir.
<webcrawler> obrigado
<aedigital> que o normal eh isto
<aedigital> colocarem "-br"
<aedigital> no nome do canal pra designar que eh para usuarios do brasil
<webcrawler> mas no topico do canal mostra outro site , diferente do python brasil
<squat> alguem ai usa o fedora
<squat> ...
<shallwe> demorou mas achei o thema que usava :) arc-darker com icones do Numix-circle :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> ola boa noite, alguem quer suporte
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> alguem esta a precisar de ajuda
<nuno_nunes> :p
<shallwe> boa, eu tenho, pq não aparece nos drivers proprietários a minha  Radeon HD 4290 onboard? kkk
<nuno_nunes> shallwe, essa placa grafica tem que usar o drivers legany
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> :D
<shallwe> sim mas mesmo assim não deveria aparecer pra eu escolher?
<nuno_nunes> espera
<shallwe> bom mas tranquilo ele ta rodando, só pensei em instalar o drive proprietário pq ta dando uns blinks no cabo hdmi as vezes
<shallwe> uso cabo hdmi pq uso o som que sai do monitor
<nuno_nunes> o que tem o o som no monitor
<nuno_nunes> quando o cabo hdmi o som sai sempre no monitor :D
<nuno_nunes> faz o seguinte comando lspci e copia o vga
<shallwe> já fiz isso, to ligado, mas era mais dica mesmo pq não aparecia achei estranho
<shallwe> da a radeon hd 4290
<shallwe> rs880
<shallwe> vou instalar direto da amd vamos ver o que vai rolar
<barna_> nuno_nunes, shallwe saiu, mas tava rolando paus entre kernell 4.x + amd, pode ser isso o problema dele.
<nuno_nunes> o kernel 4.2 e 4.3 da erro com as amd
<nuno_nunes> :|
<barna_> sim, tava sem suporte as placas de video amd
<barna_> pelo menos foi o me falaram, eu num uso amd
<nuno_nunes> o programa da amd é que dá conflito :D
<nuno_nunes> já no manjaro esse problema não tenho tido
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-07
<barna_> até onde tive noticias, o ubuntu 15.10 era desaconselhavel pra qm tem amd, pois tava sem o suporte do kernel, tavam prometendo uma atualização e/ou na 16.04 tudo resolvido.
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho amd
<nuno_nunes> o suporte do kernel da erro com catalyst
<nuno_nunes> :D
<barna_> e como resolve?
<nuno_nunes> eu nem meto com isso
<nuno_nunes> eu instalei o kernel 4.3.3 via terminal e fiquei arrependido
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> e tirei tudo
<barna_> ta usando qual?
<nuno_nunes> 3.16 no ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> desde do kernel 4.2 deu treta
<nuno_nunes> no manjaro o proprio sistema disse que o 4.2 não era aconselhado para quem tem catalyst instalado :D
<nuno_nunes> e instalei o kernel 4.3.3 no manjaro o catalyst nao deu problema
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> barna_, :p
<webcrawler> Alguem ai programa python ?
<BAKHTIN> por favor, estou aqui mais uma vez pedindo ajuda para instalar uma impressora WIFI no Lubuntu.
<BAKHTIN> Tem + ou - 2 semenas que estou nesssa luta.
<BAKHTIN> Alguem poderia me ajudar?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<barna_> BAKHTIN, boa noite
<BAKHTIN> Boa noite
<barna_> esses dias alguem falow algo depois q vc tinha saido, as vezes demora mesmo pra alguem q saiba responder.
<barna_> fogo q perdi os logs.
<BAKHTIN> é...
<astroo-> pois
<astroo-> eu nao tenho logs
<barna_> tentando lembrar o q foi dito.
<barna_> eu se q existe um banco de logs do canal, mas num lembro o endereço e num ta com cabeça pra achar e ficar buscando o q foi dito.
<BAKHTIN> estou com uma impressora WIFI na HP P1102w...com o cabo USB eu consigo imprimir normalmente, porém eu preciso configura-la para imprimir no modo WIFI...
<BAKHTIN> essa impressora fica na sala...para todos da casa poderem imprimir. No Windows era fácil de instalar, era só abrir o software digitar a senha do roteador que já configurava.
<barna_> BAKHTIN, como q vc ta fazendo/tentando imprimir por wifi?
<BAKHTIN> Só que o meu PC com Windows queimou.
<BAKHTIN> agora estou no notebook com o Lubuntu, porém eu não tenho a menor vontade de instalar o Windows nele...ahahahhahaha
<BAKHTIN> só consigo imprimir através do cabo USB.
<barna_> BAKHTIN, ajuda nois a te ajudar!
<BAKHTIN> sim =D
<BAKHTIN> essa é a mensagem que aparece logo depois de digitar a senha do roteador no software HPLIP: https://scontent-gru2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/l/t1.0-9/10366194_10208377983589544_1344122056816836210_n.jpg?oh=7c62138e18901e92c48e0ace09968e62&oe=5709B149
<barna_> tipo assim? eu n]ao tenho bola de cristal, não tenho impressora wifi, e não estou sentado na frente dela, então eu vou ter q te perguntar um moooooooooonte de coisas pra tentar montar o "cenario" e tentar te ajudar.
<barna_> se vc num responder essas coisas fica inviavel tentar te ajudar.
<BAKHTIN> sim. mas, o que vc quer saber agora/
<barna_> só o fato de saber q ela só imprime pro usb não ajuda em quase nada.
<barna_> [23:48] <barna_> BAKHTIN, como q vc ta fazendo/tentando imprimir por wifi?
<BAKHTIN> não estou conseguindo imprimir pelo WIFI.
<barna_> ok, mas vc usa um aplicativo? se sim qual?
<BAKHTIN> sim. o HPLIP
<barna_> se sim2 vc instalou esse aplicativo? se sim, como?
<BAKHTIN> vc pode ver na imagem que postei
<barna_> se sim3, se sim como= sim, de onde?
<BAKHTIN> já instalei
<BAKHTIN> instalei o HPLIP e instou o driver da impressora com o cabo USB.
 * barna_ aguarda a respostar 2 e 3 
<BAKHTIN> vc consegue visualizar a imagem que postei?
<barna_> BAKHTIN, meu caro, ta dificil te ajudar! to tentando, 3/4 das pessoas aki já teriam desistido (capas até q estejam lendo e não falando). mas como eu disse, vc precisa me ajudar a te ajudar. lendo as perguntas e ajudando.
<barna_> vou tentar de novo! ok?
<barna_> ok já determinamos q vc não consegue imprimir pro wifi .
<barna_> ja deteminamos q por usb funciona.
<barna_> (metodo cientifico)
<barna_> agora EU preciso saber o q eu vc sabe!
<BAKHTIN> sim
<barna_> determinamos que está instalado o HPLIB
<BAKHTIN> isso
<barna_> agora EU preciso saber a fonte do HPLIB (se ele veio da central de programas, do baixaki, changrila etc...)
<BAKHTIN> veio do site oficial do desenvolvedor, que é esse: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<barna_> ahhhhhhh..........
<barna_> isso vai ajudar.
<barna_> 1 min pras pesquisas, ja volto
<BAKHTIN> ok. :D
<BAKHTIN> acredito que a imagem que postei te ajudará a ver o que esta acontecendo.
<barna_> BAKHTIN, ela só me diz q vc ta sem conexão, (ip 0.0.0.0)
<barna_> BAKHTIN, deixa eu determinar outra coisa, antes de dar andamento com a pesquisa.
<barna_> quando vc usava windows....
<barna_> vc se conectava direto na impressora ou numa rede local ?
<barna_> rede local = wifi da sua casa.
<BAKHTIN> era em uma rede
<barna_> ok, isso muda as coisas.
<BAKHTIN> pq todos da casa imprimiam na impressora
<barna_> como que essa impressora entrava nessa rede?
<BAKHTIN> no windows tinha um software que a gente configurava...era muito facil, era encontrar a rede wifi e colocar a senha que já configurava.
<barna_> isso q eu quero determinar agora.
<barna_> essa "rede wifi"
<barna_> como que chama essa rede wifi?
<BAKHTIN> só que também eu precisei trocar o roteador, e com isso a impressora perdeu as configurações...agora tenho que configurar com esse novo roteador
<barna_> ahhhhhh, era nesse ponto que eu queria chegar.
<barna_> ta vendo, informação é a alma da coisa!
<barna_> como ja falei, não temos bola de cristal #quemmederateruma
<barna_> hehehehehehehehehehehe
<BAKHTIN> a impressora tem uma luz azul, quando a impressora esta configurada no modo wifi ela fica estavel...
<barna_> BAKHTIN, vamos determinar outro parametro, antes da troca do roteador, como que vc configurou a impressora?
<delet> tem um comando simples pra achar todos os ips vivos na rede?
<BAKHTIN> agora quando ela não esta configurada no modo wifi ela fica oscilando
<barna_> delet, existe se o seu servidor dhcp for uma maquina linux (deve existir uma pra windows server tb, mas eu não uso windows a 10 anos)
<BAKHTIN> eu configurei ela no windows
<barna_> BAKHTIN, massa, tamo cada vez mais perto, essas infos estão sendo PRIMORDIAIS.
<BAKHTIN> =D
<barna_> BAKHTIN, e como q está a luz azul agora?
<BAKHTIN> oscilando, ou seja, piscando ahhahaa
<barna_> ok, então chegamos a um ponto crucial!
<BAKHTIN> quando fica confirado no modo wifi ela fica estavel, ou seja, parada. ahahahahhahaahhahaha
<barna_> a impressora não está conectada a rede wifi geral!
<barna_> e dessa forma sera completamente impossivel imprimir de qualquer sistema operacional existente no planeta terra em 2016.
<delet> barna_ é linux sim
<delet> qual seria o comando?
<BAKHTIN> não não...como vc pode ver na imagem...logo depois de achar a rede wifi no HPLIP e digitar a senha aparece a janela da imagem.
<barna_> então isso muda 100% o rumo da pesquisa. antes de configurarmos o lubuntu para imprimir, temos q configurar a HP pra acessar o seu novo roteador.
<barna_> delet, boa pergunta, eu quero saber!
<barna_> hahahahahahahahahahahaha
<barna_> brinks, eu sabia, mas esqueci..... pera q já acho.
<BAKHTIN> =D
<barna_> delet, arp -n
<BAKHTIN> digito o comando arp -n no terminal?
<barna_> BAKHTIN, estou falando baseado nos meus achismos agora. muito provavelmente vc tera q "entrar" na impressora por usb e configurar ela (de alguma forma) pra acessar sua rede wifi local, colocando o nome da rede e senha (ai a luz azul ficara acesa), ai sim vc podera quebrar a cabeça de como usar ela no lubuntu.
<BAKHTIN> entendi =D
<barna_> ta vendo como informação é TUDO!
<BAKHTIN> agora como eu acho o ip da impressora? no windows era facil
<barna_> como q eu ia saber desses detalhes pela aquela imagem?
<barna_> é isso q eu vou começar a pesquisar agora BAKHTIN
<BAKHTIN> =D
<barna_> BAKHTIN, aki parece conter todas as infos. http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=118867.0
<barna_> não posso determinar se estão corretos ou não por não ter (nem nunca ter tido) uma impressora wifi
<barna_> delet, funcionou ai?
<delet> só diz os ips das interfaces da maquina local ne barna_ ?
<delet> queria ver as outras maquinas da rede
<barna_> delet, como assim "ver"?
<BAKHTIN> ééé...eu não consigo achar o IP da impressora. =(
<barna_> hummmmmm
<barna_> vc entrou no seu roteador?
<barna_> e viu a lista de dispositivos ligados a ele?
<BAKHTIN> não. pq teria que entrar no meu roteador
<BAKHTIN> ?
<barna_> agora minha pergunta é, como q a impressora se conecta sem ter a senha?
<barna_> uai, tó seguindo o how to q te passei !
<BAKHTIN> então, no windows eu tinha acesso ao ip da impressora...ao digitar o ip da impressora no navegador abria uma tela da HP e lá tinha várias opções, e eu queria colocar a senha do roteador lá dentro
<barna_> certo, e como vc descobriu o ip da impressora no windows?
<BAKHTIN> nas propriedades do driver do cabo USB. aparecia um ip lá e digitava no navegador
<barna_> ufa, q susto!
<barna_> BAKHTIN, e no software da HP do linux, com ela conectado no usb não mostra as propriedades/ip da impressora?
<BAKHTIN> não não
<BAKHTIN> ja olhei em tudo e nada
<barna_> BAKHTIN, vamos determinar algumas coisas?
<BAKHTIN> sim
<barna_> 1- não é problema do seu lubuntu é problema da impressora.
<barna_> 2- encontramos um erro de programação da HP no driver pra linux e não da comunidade linux
<BAKHTIN> ah
<barna_> 3- esse canal é pra suporte de ubuntu e derivados, e a algum tempo saimos desse campo, alem de estarmos tentando usar o ubuntu pra resolver um problema de uma impressora HP.
<BAKHTIN> isso
<barna_> BAKHTIN, eu foi/sou uma das pessoas que ajudou/colaborou para as regras desse canal, portanto sou um dos primeiros que deve seguilas a risca.
<barna_> BAKHTIN, apartir desse momento vou lhe trazer ideias/sugestões q estão alem da regras aki por nos criadas, mesmo assim não vou deixa de trazelas.
<barna_> o que me motiva é resolver os problemas!
<barna_> mas para tal vamos ter que mudar de canal, fique a vontade para escolher um.
<barna_> ##ubuntu-br
<barna_> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<barna_> #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<barna_> ou me chavar em uma janela privada
<human-man> barna_: PV! :-P
<barna_> desculpa mano human-man
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<leandroneni> ola
<aedigital> ae
<Drews> Alguem sabe me dizer quando ubuntu 16 vai sair?
<lynxer10_> bom dia povo
<aedigital> lynxer10_,  boa
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<aedigital> shallwe, buenas
<shallwe> uma perguntinha, alguem com ubuntu 15.10 usando dropbox? no ubuntu 14.04 o atalho pra dropbox aparecia na aba lateral do nautilus, agora no 15.10 não mais, só tem ali pasta pessoal, documentos, downloads etc. Acontece isso com vcs também?
<aedigital> nope, nao uso nem um nem outro
<shallwe> :) vlw, vc usa qual distribuição?
<aedigital> toh com lubuntu
<aedigital> o que nao uso
<aedigital> eh o dropbox
<aedigital> com nautilus
<shallwe> a ta
<shallwe> é mais perfumaria mesmo, é só eu clicar na pasta pessoal que ele irá aparecer, mas sabe como é :)
<shallwe> é que antes era só eu arrastar a pasta pra coluna esquerda que ele fazia atalho, agora não mais, mas tranquilo
<aedigital> k
<shallwe> coisa mais chata que tem é o cara ir no forum pedir ajuda pra tentar rodar corel draw no linux e os caras começam querendo tocar inkscape, gimp e tudo quanto é tipo de software kkkk, e o problema do cara fica lá :(
<lynxer10_> boa tarde shallwe
<shallwe> boas :)
<shallwe> melhor ainda que é quase sexta
<lynxer10_> verdade
<lynxer10_> auhuhauhauhahua
<shallwe> consegui rodar corel x3, esse eu não tenho digamos licença kkk, mas tenho pro x7, então tecnicamente....
<shallwe> ai uso o x7 emulado no virtualbox e converto pra x3
<barna> shallwe, conseguiu rodar a sua placa de video amd?
<PauloHneves> oi
<PauloHneves> boa tarde
<PauloHneves> alguem ai sabe desatibilitar a conta do convidado no ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<PauloHneves> desabilitar
<Dead_Thinker> PauloHneves: boa tarde, eu fiz o que fala no primeiro link ai https://www.google.com.br/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&es_th=1&ie=UTF-8#q=ubuntu%2014%20disable%20guest%20account&es_th=1 e funcionou pra mim no Ubuntu 15
<PauloHneves> vou tentar,mas meu medo é de não carregar mais a interface grafica,tem algumas pessoas falando que ocorre isso
<PauloHneves> rsrsrsrsrsrs
<Dead_Thinker> hehe, já usei isso dai umas 3x e n tive problemas
<Dead_Thinker> PauloHneves: mas se tiver fala aqui que ajudamos
<PauloHneves> ok
<balrogg_cs> boa tarde pessoal
<barna> tarde!
<balrogg_cs> Galera preciso de um auxilio, estou tentando instalar o Ubuntu Server 14.04.3 no Servidor HP de uma empresa, em um dos servidores está ok, funcionando, porém no outro ele está perdendo o Grub, caindo na sessão grub rescue assim que reinicia, tentei reinstalar o grub, formatei todo o sistema 3 vezes, tentei live cd, tentei varios comando, porém o mesmo não inicia, desfiz a RAID e mesmo assim o problema perciste, alguem sabe o que possa
<balrogg_cs> estar aconbtecendo e me passar alguma solução?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<shallwe> boa tarde
<shallwe> não sei de quem foi essa ideia de mover a janela com o alt pressional é muito útil, mas por favor, tinha que ser logo o ALT kkk
<Dead_Thinker> hehe
<shallwe> sorte que consegui mudar com uma linha de comando é facil: dconf write /org/gnome/desktop/wm/preferences/mouse-button-modifier  '"<Super>"'
<shallwe> essa pegadinha de chamar o botão do windows de Super tb é outra jogada adorável :)
<shallwe> agora o mais inacreditável é meu programa funcionar mais rápido dentro de uma virtual box emulada em cima do ubuntu do que no próprio windows 10 kkk
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> ola
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> :p
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-08
<webcrawler> Alguem ai sabe como exeutar script python no navegador web
<KurtKraut> Povo é expert em sair antes que eu consiga responder.
<astroo-> ja voltou
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<balrogg_cs> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<balrogg_cs> tudo sim, só com um problema num servidor que não instala rsrsr
<mirqui> entndo nada de servidor :/
<balrogg_cs> é só sobre a instalação do ubuntu server, ele fica causando grub rescue
<mirqui> tenta users mais avançados
<mirqui> hggdh
<mirqui> elfon
<balrogg_cs> boa
<aedigital> buenas
<lynxer10_> bom dia a todos
<aedigital> bom dia
<shallwe> bom dia
<shallwe> olha que xik agora tem report pros trolls kkk
<aedigital> hehehe
<gee111> oq é melhor? notebook asus ou samsung?
<balrogg_cs> galera alguem ai sabe como faço para instalar o lxde-core sem que desconfigure o vtun?
<balrogg_cs> obrigado shallwe vou verificar o caso do grub
<shallwe> balrogg_cs: de nada, mas acho que não fui eu quem falou com vc o.O
<balrogg_cs> ah ta rsrs
<shallwe> pq ninguem me chama a uns 3 dias estou aqui completamente sozinho e desamparado
<balrogg_cs> mas mesmo assim ^^
<shallwe> :)
<balrogg_cs> shallwe vc sabe como posso configurar o xlde-core sem que desconfigure o vtun?
<shallwe> pior que não, uso ubuntu mesmo
<balrogg_cs> blz^^ obrigado mesmo assim :)
<Elfon> balrogg_cs: não seria lxde?
<balrogg_cs> sim sim
<balrogg_cs> lxde-core
<balrogg_cs> eu intalei o ubuntu mini e instalei o lxde-core para ser simples porem ele está matando o vtun
<Elfon> balrogg_cs: o q é vtun?
<balrogg_cs> configuração para vpn
<Elfon> rapaz...nunca usei isso
<Elfon> o hggdh deve ter mais informações
<aedigital> ha mile anos atras usei um software para fazer tunnel tb
<aedigital> mas nem me lembro mais o nome
<balrogg_cs> rsrs imagino, vou ver se entro em contato com ele
<balrogg_cs> obrigado mesmo a todos
<balrogg_cs> vou almoçar
<shallwe> vixi instalaram uma distro linuxo em um playstation 4
<shallwe> e com suporte a 3D o.O
<shallwe> agora o problema é instalar essa naba e ser banido ou perder o ps4 que custa os olhos da cara kkkk, melhor deixar assim
<aedigital> O_o
<aedigital> finish pra mim
<aedigital> agora soh semana que vem
<aedigital> cya
<shallwe> aedigital: bom carnaval
<shallwe> :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<shallwe> boas manolo
<mirqui> ahaha não soumanolo , sou o mirqui :)
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> :d
<mirqui> fala nuno :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<lynxer10> la astroo-
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> olá
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<balrogg_cs> Bom dia a todos
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<PauloHNeves> qual o mais pesado,ubuntu ou kubuntu
<KurtKraut> PauloHNeves, Eu diria que são bem equivalentes.
<PauloHNeves> eu achava que o kubuntu era mais,por ter mais coisas
<KurtKraut> PauloHNeves, O que você chama de 'pesado'?
<PauloHNeves> alhando o consumo de ram e processador ao usar,e tbm na velocidade que abre os programas,ai da pra ter uma noção
<PauloHNeves> olhando
<PauloHNeves> aqui uso o ubuntu 14.04 e acho ele leve,vi umas imagens do kde no google e achei ele bonito
<Verdislau> Já pode usar o alpha do xenial xerus
<Verdislau> ia experimentar, mas tenho outras coisas em prioridade
<PauloHNeves> sera que nao esta instavel
<squat> algum canal do fedora..., uso fedora 23 alguem usa.. \../
<squat> alguem sabe o canal fedora brasil.., uso o fedora23;;;.  testando aqui... masa
<PauloHNeves> aqui #fedora
<squat> alguem usa fedora...
<squat> qual canal.
<PauloHNeves> so clicar ai
<PauloHNeves> aqui do brasil #fedora-br
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Verdislau> é verdade, nao sei nao mas o alpha xenial xerus com aquele kernel nao sei nao, deve nao estar muito instável nao
<pikatchu> não tem um canal ubuntugames nessa rede?
<webcrawler> Algum programador python flask ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<webcrawler> ola
<astroo-> ola
<Verdislau> blz astroo
<Verdislau> estou saindo
<Verdislau> flw galera
<shallwe> oi galera, alguém tem uma ideia básica sobre wine? tenho uns programas que fiz no visual studio 2013 e queria rodar via wine, acho que tem que instalar os tais de .net framework né?
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-10
<barna_> shallwe, tenho algum conhecimento sobre wine
<barna_> shallwe, instala o winetricks e seja feliz
<shallwe> sim mas deu uns erros, mas ta blz, depois eu converto ou refaço os programas
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> boa noite
<PauloHNeves> não consigo baixar o lubuntu 16.04
<PauloHNeves> alguem ai sabe se há problemas ao baixar
<barna_> PauloHNeves, qual problema vc ta tendo?
<astroo-> ola
<barna_> ola astroo-
<astroo-> ola
<PauloHNeves> não esta baixando,estou tentando por torrent
<PauloHNeves> me passa um site pra eu colocar o print
<barna_> PauloHNeves, de onde vc ta pegou esse torrent?
<PauloHNeves> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/alpha-1/
<barna_> PauloHNeves, vc ta ligado q essa é uma versão pre-testing?
<barna_> imagino q só os desenvolvedores estão usando, então não deve ter seed.
<PauloHNeves> sim,vou testar na maquina virtual
<barna_> PauloHNeves, por torrent vai ser dificil, eu tentaria baixar direto.
<PauloHNeves> com a internet que tenho,não vai dar certo
<PauloHNeves> rsrsrsrsrs
<barna_> uai, e qual a diferença entre torrent e download direto do servidor?
<barna_> por conta de cair a conexão?
<PauloHNeves> a velocidade que baixa o navegador aqui não passa de 100 kB/s
<PauloHNeves> no utorrent fica a 500 kb/s
<barna_> isso deve ser alguma restrição do navegador.
<barna_> eu uso aki no firefox, o downthemall
<barna_> ele divide o arquivo em varios downloads paralelos, então se tem alguma restrição fica tão rapido quanto, sem falar q se cair a conexão ele volta donde parou
<PauloHNeves> sei não,mas eu acho complicado baixar pelo navegador,quando a gente vai ver a md5 quase sempre esta corrompida
<barna_> PauloHNeves, vai pelo wget então
<PauloHNeves> isso dai eu não conhecia,to dando uma olhada aqui no google
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<galvao> bom dia
<galvao> alguem de plantao ai?
<webcrawler> Algum programador python flask ?
<barna> vai ser dificil achar um assim
<webcrawler> barna, como eu devo procurar ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite quem precisa de suporte
<astroo-> ola
<danilo> Boa noite, comunidade!
<danilo> Alguem poderia me ajudar a compartilhar uma impressora no Samba?
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> olá
<astroo-> shallwe  ola
<danilo> olá, gente...estou tentando encontrar o diretorio /etc/samba e não estou conseguindo. porém o samba esta instalado no meu comṕutador
<danilo> alguem sabe como arrumar isso?
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> já instalou o samba
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> ?
<danilo> sim
<danilo> esta instalado aqui
<danilo> deixa eu ver a versão dele.
<danilo> danilo@danilo-Vostro-5470:~$ smbd -V Version 4.1.6-Ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> queres fazer o que?
<danilo> so que não estou conseguindo achar esse caminho para puder editar um arquivo para poder compartilhar uma impressora. o caminho é: /etc/samba
<nuno_nunes> a impressora esta no windows ou no linux
<nuno_nunes> :D
<danilo> no Linux.
<danilo> agora tenho que compartilhar ela no Samba
<nuno_nunes> que versão do ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> :D
<danilo> lubuntu 14.04
<nuno_nunes> www.dei.isep.ipp.pt/~orlando/ASIST/ASIST11.pdf
<nuno_nunes> http://pplware.sapo.pt/tutoriais/partilha-de-pastasficheiros-no-ubuntu-samba
<nuno_nunes> https://www.oficinadanet.com.br/artigo/450/configurando_o_samba_no_ubuntu
<danilo> não estou achando esse caminho: / etc/samba/smb.conf
<danilo> tenho que configurar esse arquivo smb.conf
<nuno_nunes> https://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Configuracao-definitiva-do-Samba
<nuno_nunes> tens que usar o saudo
<nuno_nunes> sudo
<nuno_nunes> faz este comando
<nuno_nunes> sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<danilo> sim cara
<nuno_nunes> o que te aparece
<nuno_nunes> ?
<danilo> mas não tem esse diretorio /samba dentro do /etc
<nuno_nunes> faz este comando
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get install samba
<nuno_nunes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2208624
<nuno_nunes> https://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Ubuntu-e-Kubuntu/samba-problema-em-ubuntu-1404
<nuno_nunes> https://www.howtoforge.com/samba-server-ubuntu-14.04-lts
<jaqent> nuno_nunes: para de spammar link no canal
<nuno_nunes> eu estou tentar ajudar
<nuno_nunes> jaqent, tu estas mudo :|
<jaqent> nuno_nunes: um monte de link assim vai acabar mais confundindo do que ajudando
<nuno_nunes> pois e tu esta calado :D
<danilo> o samba ja esta instalado no pc, cara
<nuno_nunes> veja isto: https://www.howtoforge.com/samba-server-ubuntu-14.04-lts
<nuno_nunes> está a dar-te exemplos
<Celso> hoje me arrependo de não assistir as aulas de ingles.
<Celso> :)
<nuno_nunes> Celso, porque
<nuno_nunes> eu tive 7 anos de ingles na escola :D
<Celso> quase todos os tutoriais bons estão em ingles
<nuno_nunes> Celso, é verdade :)
<Celso> nuno_nunes: sei mais japones que ingles,mas só falar
<nuno_nunes> eu sei portugues, ingles e holandes :D
<nuno_nunes> o meu windows 10 foi instalado em portugues e depois meti em holandes :D
<Celso> tenho um primo que mora em portugal que aprendeu varios idiomas.
<nuno_nunes> eu gostava de aprender mais idiomas :D
<nuno_nunes> alemão e japonas :D
<Celso> nuno_nunes: japones é complicado, porque usam 3 tipos de escrita
<nuno_nunes> e koreano :D
<Celso> katakana,hiragana e kangi
<nuno_nunes> celso tambem diziam que o holandes é muito dificil e eu acho facil
<nuno_nunes> porque usam flamenco e misturas de alemao e ingles
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Celso> nossa
<Celso> nuno_nunes: conheci o linux no Japão
<Celso> comprei uma revista com um cd do Red Hat 5.0
<Celso> tudo em kangi
<nuno_nunes> eu conheci o linux em 2000
<nuno_nunes> e comecei a usar em 2002
<Celso> estava com windows 95 e tinha pego um virus
<nuno_nunes> celso em uso windows desde do 3.11
<nuno_nunes> começei a usar windows desde 1997
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Celso> eu uso linux desde o Redhat e Conectiva 4.0
<Celso> ja usei varias distribuições
<Celso> a maioria nem existe mais
<nuno_nunes> eu comecei a usar linux desde do mandrake que já terminou
<nuno_nunes> :d
<Celso> o conectiva é mais velho
<nuno_nunes> errado
<Celso> esse red hat era em ingles
<nuno_nunes> o redhat é mais velho
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Celso> sim
<nuno_nunes> eu uso o manjaro
<Celso> redhat é bem mais velho que conectiva e mandrake
<Celso> eu uso xubuntu
<Celso> usei slackware uns 4 anos
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho 5 linux neste pc
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Celso> depois passei para o xubuntu
<Celso> xubuntu ja tem uns 3 anos
<jaqent> danilo: precisando de qualquer outra coisa só chamar.
<nuno_nunes> eu nao uso o samba :D
<Celso> nuno_nunes: eu tb. nao uso
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho o windows 10 e nunca partilho a rede
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Celso> tenho windows 10 ,mas uso só em um restaurante, no outro uso Ubuntu com o Stoq
<Celso> em casa é só xubuntu
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho o windows em pt
<Celso> tem um programa para terminal para baixar videos do youtube
<Celso> alguem lembra o nome?
<astroo-> usa o firefox com 1 adicional que existem muitos
<Celso> achei
<astroo-> ok
<Celso> youtube-dl
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-02
<OERIAS> Ola
<OERIAS> Quem e de portugal aqui??
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> eu
<hggdh> OERIAS: uns poucos
<OERIAS> astroo-, de que cidade?
<astroo-> le o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Exterminador> oi gente! precisava que dessem uma olhada num link
<astroo-> ola
<Exterminador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23730196
<Exterminador> parece tudo ok?
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<Exterminador> astroo-: nem por isso
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Exterminador> porra.  perdi o link agr.. podes passar-me em pvt sff?
<astroo-> ok
<hggdh> Exterminador: e qual o problema?
<Exterminador> hggdh: eu zerei a drive.. e' par saber se esta' tudo ok
<hggdh> <shrug/> aparentemente, sim
<hggdh> mas eu usaria shred invez de dd
<Exterminador> foi o que me aconselharam
<Exterminador> desde q resolva.. :)
<Exterminador> da primeira vez q corri o smarctl, dava Current_Pending_Sector = 3
<Exterminador> ao menos isso agora desapareceu
<Exterminador> hggdh: ja agora. como uso shred se precisar zerar a drive novamente? :)
<hggdh> Exterminador: man shred :-)
<Exterminador> hggdh: bem visto! :)
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Elfon> alguem ja teve problema do libreoffice excluir arquivos?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-05
<platao> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<merlim> boa tarde
<merlim> que milagre o hhgh nao ta por aqui
<merlim> \q
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<bruttus> boa noite galera !
<bruttus> alguem pra trocar uma ideia ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<sUbMuNdO> bom dia! alguém sabe o motivo pelo qual quando deleto um arquivo -  uma foto por exemplo - pela área de trabalho do xfce demora pelo menos 30 segundos para o arquivo sumir e quando deleto pelo gerenciador de arquivos não demora!
<unkuser> hi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-01-05
<crimeboy> elisboa: ping
<Valeyard1> ping
<crimeboy> o>
<Valeyard1> o/
#ubuntu-br 2019-01-03
<ArvoreSeca> irc.nocrime.cf
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-31
<OERIAS> ola
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> feliz 2020 a todos :)
<Celso> mirqui: feliz 2020!
<mirqui> igualmente celso :) , feliz 2020 :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Btk> Boa noite Galera
<Btk> To com um dificuldade de instalar ubuntu HD
#ubuntu-br 2020-01-01
<Btk> alguem sabe algum lugar aonde posso tirar minhas duvidas
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da 1 tempo para 1 possivel resposta
<astroo-> mas hoje a esta hora e complicado e muito
<astroo-> por acaso es programador?
<Btk> nao
<Btk> vc nao pode me ajudar bem rapido
<Btk> vc sabe de outro canal que eu possa tirar minhas duvidas
<mirqui> boa noite , feliz ano novo :)
<astroo-> para ti tambem pa
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> feliz 2020 astro , até
<astroo-> ate
<astroo-> vamos ver se e em 2020 o meu hiper projeto existe para por 10x mais pessoal a usar o linux em pc
<mirqui> bom dia :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-01-02
<mirqui> bom dia :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-01-04
<Guest29> eae aea
<Guest29> adding all group's to /etc/hosts, minimim 127.0.0.1
<Guest29> mysteries ;P
<Guest29> skap gdm xorg $DISPLAY to hosts.allow
<Guest29> and systemd
<Guest29> hahae
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-01-05
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
